# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  استخدام الدورات القمرية في المتاجرة  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## doctortablet

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
لا يهم ان نصدق الفلك او ننكره لكي نستفيد منه ان كانت له فائدة بالفعل . 
في هذا الموضوع نتعلم معا كيفية تطبيق ، وما هي أسس التجارة بالدورات  القمرية ، وهذه الطريقة مطبقة بقوة على الأسهم والاندكسات ، لذلك سنتخذ بعض الاندكسات لمتابعتها وكذلك نحاول متابعة التأثير على الذهب واليورو والقمح كذلك . 
ليس هذا الموضوع موضوع توصيات ولكنه موضوع نتعرف فيه على اسس هذه الطريقة وكيفية تطبيقها بشكل عملي ، ونستعين بالتطبيق العملي والمتابعة اليومية وليس الاعتماد على بيانات تاريخية . 
ونسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## ليلى علي

ارجوك قبل ان تبدأ تشرح علاقة شارت الباوند بالقمر

----------


## doctortablet

> ارجوك قبل ان تبدأ تشرح علاقة شارت الباوند بالقمر

 لا بأس أختى الفاضلة  
ما ينطبق على اليورو في الشرح ينطبق على الباوند ، وفي اوقات قليلة جدا ينفصلان ثم يعاودان السير في نفس الاتجاه . 
مبدئيا وقبل ان نبدأ في الشرح والمتابعة أقول لحضرتك إن الذهب واليورو والباوند قد وصلوا لحالة كبيرة من تشبع الشراء ، ومن المتوقع بداية الانخفاض بداية من الاسبوع القادم طبقا للدورات القمرية كما سنعرف فيما بعد أثناء الشرح .

----------


## alomisi

> لا بأس أختى الفاضلة  
> ما ينطبق على اليورو في الشرح ينطبق على الباوند ، وفي اوقات قليلة جدا ينفصلان ثم يعاودان السير في نفس الاتجاه . 
> مبدئيا وقبل ان نبدأ في الشرح والمتابعة أقول لحضرتك إن الذهب واليورو والباوند قد وصلوا لحالة كبيرة من تشبع الشراء ، ومن المتوقع بداية الانخفاض بداية من الاسبوع القادم طبقا للدورات القمرية كما سنعرف فيما بعد أثناء الشرح .

   كلام جميل اخي وانا اوافقك الراي والدورة الي احنا فيها مع الاقترانات تشابة الدورة القمرية مع الاقترانات في تاريخ 25/10/2011  مع تاريخ 25/1/2012 لو بتستخدم برنامج جان حيث في تاريخ 25/10/2011  حيث اقترن المشتري ببلوتو والارض ببلوتو واقتران بلوتو بارورنوس  ونفس الاقتران حدث قبل 3 ايام  وانا اوويد اننا في نفس الموجة وهي حادة وتوهم المضاربين بمواصلت الصعود لكن شاهد ماذا حصل بعد الصعود المفاجئ هبوط عنيف جدا وكما ذكرر الاخ  فعلا نحن الان في تشبع شرائي على اليورو والباوند والذهب انا ارى تاريخ الهبوط في يوم 2 من الشهر 
وسنرى على اليورو مادون 12400 والله الموفق ومشكووووووور يادكتور اعذرني على المداخلة الطويلة وسجلني من المتابعين بالتوفيق

----------


## doctortablet

> كلام جميل اخي وانا اوافقك الراي والدورة الي احنا فيها مع الاقترانات تشابة الدورة القمرية مع الاقترانات في تاريخ 25/10/2011  مع تاريخ 25/1/2012 لو بتستخدم برنامج جان حيث في تاريخ 25/10/2011  حيث اقترن المشتري ببلوتو والارض ببلوتو واقتران بلوتو بارورنوس  ونفس الاقتران حدث قبل 3 ايام  وانا اوويد اننا في نفس الموجة وهي حادة وتوهم المضاربين بمواصلت الصعود لكن شاهد ماذا حصل بعد الصعود المفاجئ هبوط عنيف جدا وكما ذكرر الاخ  فعلا نحن الان في تشبع شرائي على اليورو والباوند والذهب انا ارى تاريخ الهبوط في يوم 2 من الشهر 
> وسنرى على اليورو مادون 12400 والله الموفق ومشكووووووور يادكتور اعذرني على المداخلة الطويلة وسجلني من المتابعين بالتوفيق

 
اهلا ومرحبا بحضرتك ويسعدني ويشرفني ان استفيد منك وبإضافاتك القيمة ، و إن شاء الله تكون تحليلاتنا صحيحة ونافعة بإذن الله .

----------


## af159

موضوع مهم ويستحق المتابعة باذن الله 
تقبل مرور اخي العزيز

----------


## doctortablet

قد تبدو المصطلحات الفلكية شيئا صعبا ومعقدا ، وما ان يبدأ المرء في محاولة تعلمها إلا ويتساءل ، هل يستحق الأمر عناء تعلمه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولذلك يسخر الله بعضنا للغوص في مثل تلك المجالات وتعلمها ليرجعوا للبقية بالفائدة والتطبيق ، لذلك لا أود تعقيد الأمر وطلسمته ولكن إن شاء الله سنستخدم طريقة سهلة وواضحة قدر المستطاع . 
لنبدأ أولا بالتعرف على الطريقة بشكل عام ، ومعرفة التايمفريم الذي يمكن استخدامه . 
وما هي الأدوات التي سنستخدمها والمؤشرات التأكيدية او لنكن أكثر دقة فنقول مؤشرات ترجيحية . 
فالدورة القمرية هي حوالي اربعة اسابيع يعني بالتقريب 28 يوم ، وهي مقسمة لأربعة أقسام بمعنى آخر يمكن ان نتوقع الاتجاه على المدى الأسبوعي . 
ليس هذا فقط فللقمر اقترانات يومية أي يمكننا العمل على المستوى اليومي ، و أيضا يمكننا الوصول لدقة قد تصل لمستوى الاربع دقائق .  
لكل اقتران وقت معين وهنا انا اعتمد على ثلاثة مناطق زمنية وهي لندن ونيويورك وشيكاغو 
طريقة العمل بسيطة ولن تكلفكم أكثر من المتابعة فقط ، فبشكل يومي سنعرض توقيت الاقترانات ونعلق على الدورة القمرية الرئيسية واكتب لكم التحليل لهذه الاقترانات ، ونرفع الشارتات آخر اليوم أو حسب الوقت المطلوب ، فمن وجد خيرا من هذه التحليلات والمتابعة فليعمد إلى تعلم الفلك والاقترانات وسيجد منا العون بإذن الله ، ومن لم يجد خيرا فليضرب بها عرض الحائط . والله الموفق

----------


## الزيرو

نسجيل متاااااااااابعة .. 
همسة :
شوفلي اليورو ين يا دكتور .. ده شلني ومش راضي ينزل الله يخرب بيته ..

----------


## brain2jene

موفق اخي الحبيب بـحول الله وقوته ، فعلا موضوع جميل ويستحق المتابعة و البحث المستمر....
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

أين نحن الآن في دورتنا القمرية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يوم 23 يناير بدأت الدورة القمرية بالقمر الجديد  
يبدأ الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله يوم 30 يناير ولدينا علامة قمرية تستحق الانتباه وهي ما يعرف بال  Apogee 
لا يهمنا الآن معرفة معناها ولكن يهمنا اليوم الذي تحدث فيه وتوقيتها هو الساعة 17:50 بتوقيت جرينتش 
عادة ما تكون مصحوبة بقمة او قاع وحيث اننا قد وصلنا لمستوى تشبع شراء على اليورو والذهب والباوند والقمح فالمتوقع أن يبدأ الهبوط . 
أيضا لدينا علامة ترجيحية أخرى ألا وهي أنه وفي نفس اليوم الساعة 15:51 بتوقيت جرينتش سيصل عطارد إلى أبعد مسافة ، وفي يوم 31 يناير لدينا علامة ايضا وهي ان زحل يصل لأعلى قيمة Declination  الساعة 17:41 بتوقيت جرينتش  
عندنا فترة من يوم واحد فبراير وحتى اربعة فبراير ممكن يحصل ارتفاع مؤقت ثم يغلبه الانخفاض  
عندنا يوم سبعة فبراير البدر واتوقع شخصيا استمرار الانخفاض حتى يوم 11 فبراير حيث سنجد هناك علامة قمرية أخرى تشير إلى احتمالية الانعكاس . 
هذا هو التعليق العام على الدورة القمرية و إن شاء الله سنتابع الاقترانات بشكل يومي للمتابعة والتعليق .

----------


## doctortablet

> نسجيل متاااااااااابعة .. 
> همسة : 
> شوفلي اليورو ين يا دكتور .. ده شلني ومش راضي ينزل الله يخرب بيته ..

 مرحب مرحب بالزميل العزيز 
والله ومين سمعك يا باشا أنا لابس فيه بيع ، بس هو خلاص هينزل بإذن الله ، ورأيي الشخصي انه هينزل من فوق العمارة تتقطم رقبته ، فلو حاطط بروفيت معين شيله لانه هينزل ان شاء الله نزلة محترمة وربك كريم

----------


## doctortablet

> موضوع مهم ويستحق المتابعة باذن الله 
> تقبل مرور اخي العزيز

 أهلا ومرحبا بأستاذنا أبوزياد 
متابعتك شرف لنا يافندم

----------


## doctortablet

> موفق اخي الحبيب بـحول الله وقوته ، فعلا موضوع جميل ويستحق المتابعة و البحث المستمر....
> تحياتي

 أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا ، متابعتكم شرف لنا قد نكون اقل منه

----------


## الزيرو

> مرحب مرحب بالزميل العزيز 
> والله ومين سمعك يا باشا أنا لابس فيه بيع ، بس هو خلاص هينزل بإذن الله ، ورأيي الشخصي انه هينزل من فوق العمارة تتقطم رقبته ، فلو حاطط بروفيت معين شيله لانه هينزل ان شاء الله نزلة محترمة وربك كريم

 الله يطمنك .. جاري إعادة تحديد الهدف

----------


## Mr. Bader

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك
 تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## محترف الماكد

_الموضوع  شيق    بالتوفيق  باذن  الله   بانتظارك   استاذنا _

----------


## ساري الليل

بالتوفيق ومتابعين معاك ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## وسام النوباني

بالتوفيق تسجيل متابعه ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

الزملاء الأفاضل 
sera
محترف الماكد
ساري الليل
وسام النوباني 
مرحبا بكم جميعا وشكر الله لكم متابعتكم وان شاء الله نربح سويا انه على ما يشاء قدير

----------


## adel600

والله يادكتور انا خسرت خساره جامده الاسبوع هذا .. وان شالله اعوضها من خلال هذا الموضوع .. الحقيقه انا حابب احط اوامر بيع على اليورو على دفعات ابتداء من الاسبوع القادم .. ماهي افضل الايام بناء على الدورات القمريه ابتدي احط الاوامر فيها

----------


## doctortablet

نبدأ بسم الله في الاقترانات اليومية ، وسأكتفي بذكر الاقترانات لمدة أسبوع بتوقيت جرينتش فقط ، وسأعلق على بعضها بأنه فعال او ليس فعالا ، ويمكن مشاهدة ومتابعة التأثير بدقة على شارت الخمس دقائق ، أيضا هناك بعض الأيام سيكون عليها بعض التعليقات الخاصة . 
تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أننا ندرس تأثير الاقترانات القمرية فقط ، ولكن هناك اقترانات أخرى بين الكواكب الاخرى ولها تأثير كذلك وسنذكر ذلك حين تحين الفرصة . 
أيضا هناك اقترانات سنحددها وسنستخدم استراتيجية تأمين سنذكرها في وقتها . 
هناك اوقات ايضا سنحددها بإذن الله والتي يفضل عدم الدخول فيها او تهديج الصفقات المفتوحة فيها لانها ستتسم بالتذبذب .

----------


## kentauros

بالتوفيق تسجيل متابعه ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

> والله يادكتور انا خسرت خساره جامده الاسبوع هذا .. وان شالله اعوضها من خلال هذا الموضوع .. الحقيقه انا حابب احط اوامر بيع على اليورو على دفعات ابتداء من الاسبوع القادم .. ماهي افضل الايام بناء على الدورات القمريه ابتدي احط الاوامر فيها

 شوف يا سيدي الفاضل ، أنا وزملائي المؤيدين بنقول انه هينزل فغالبيتنا فاتح صفقات للبيع ومنتظر يا تجيب ربح يا تجيب رأس مالها ، فحضرتك لما تشوف الاتجاه نزل ادخل فيه وامشي معاه ، ولو عاوز الطريقة الجانوية التمام في مثل هذا الموقف فعندنا طريقة ال 3 Day reversal 
حضرتك بتحط خط على اقل لو في الثلاثة ايام السابقة لما يتم كسره مع الاغلاق يبقى ده تأكيد لانعكاس الاتجاه . 
بس الطريقة دي هتضيع عليك نقاط كتيرة ممكن تستفيد منها ، في مثل هذه الحالة بنعتمد على ان اليورو وغيره وصلوا لمستويات تشبع عالية وندخل عكسي علطول . 
وعلشان اكون امين معاك كمان لما يكسر اللو بتاع الثلاثة ايام السابقة ممكن يرتد قليلا فستظن ان الطريقة خاطئة ولكن نحن نستخدمها بالصورة التي ذكرتها لتأكيد الانعكاس . 
هنا نذكر ما قاله جان بأن لا ندخل في اليوم الرابع لانه عادة بيحصل نوع من التذبذب . 
وان شاء الله أبشر وستعوض خسارتك وستجني ارباحا بإذن الله

----------


## doctortablet

بإذن الله تبارك وتعالى سنستخدم أيضا بعض المؤشرات الفنية لتأكيد تحركاتنا وتحليلاتنا القمرية

----------


## doctortablet

مواعيد الاقترانات اليومية للقمر  
يوم 30 يناير   
01:18 MOON Sesquisquare NORTH T.N.
05:22 MOON Opposition SATURN
06:09 MOON Sextile NEPTUNE
06:30 MOON Ingress Taurus
09:59 MOON Semisextile URANUS
11:29 MOON Conjunction JUPITER
16:15 MOON Square MERCURY
16:18 MOON Semisquare VENUS
16:48 MERCURY Semisquare VENUS
22:18 MOON Sesquisquare MARS
23:26 MOON Trine PLUTO  
يوم 31 يناير    
04:11 SUN Square MOON
07:44 MOON Quincunx NORTH T.N.
16:32 MOON Semisquare URANUS  
يوم واحد فبراير  
02:08 MOON Sextile VENUS
04:30 MOON Trine MARS
05:55 MOON Sesquisquare PLUTO
08:53 MERCURY Sesquisquare MARS
18:12 MOON Quincunx SATURN
19:06 MOON Square NEPTUNE
19:15 MOON Ingress Gemini
19:34 MERCURY Semisextile PLUTO
21:47 SUN Sextile NORTH T.N.
22:55 MOON Sextile URANUS
23:43 VENUS Opposition MARS 
يوم اتنين فبراير  
00:47 MOON Semisextile JUPITER
12:04 MOON Quincunx PLUTO
14:43 MOON Trine MERCURY
20:01 MOON Opposition NORTH T.N.
22:03 SUN Trine MOON  
يوم 3 فبراير 
00:02 MOON Sesquisquare SATURN
06:45 MOON Semisquare JUPITER
15:26 MOON Square MARS
18:56 NEPTUNE Ingress Pisces
20:05 MOON Square VENUS  
هذه هي الاقترانات للأسبوع القادم بإذن الله وكلها بتوقيت جرينتش وسنبدأ بالتعليق عليها تباعا بإذن الله

----------


## doctortablet

والآن لدينا لستة بالأوقات خلال شهر فبراير ونهاية شهر يناير وهذه الاوقات تتميز بإذن الله بالتذبذب ، ولذلك ننصح بعدم افتتاح صفقات فيها ، وعدم الاغترار بتحركاتها لتغيير قرارات البيع والشراء بالنسبة للصفقات المفتوحة   
30.01.2012  6:08 - 30.01.2012  6:28  
1.02.2012 19:06 -  1.02.2012 19:14 
 4.02.2012  5:06 -  4.02.2012  6:04 
 6.02.2012 12:31 -  6.02.2012 13:24 
 8.02.2012 16:42 -  8.02.2012 17:32 
10.02.2012  5:11 - 10.02.2012 19:54 
12.02.2012 21:09 - 12.02.2012 22:01 
14.02.2012 17:04 - 15.02.2012  0:56 
17.02.2012  4:03 - 17.02.2012  5:03 
19.02.2012  9:22 - 19.02.2012 10:28 
21.02.2012 16:17 - 21.02.2012 17:31 
23.02.2012  2:24 - 24.02.2012  2:48 
26.02.2012 12:52 - 26.02.2012 14:29 
28.02.2012 19:46 - 29.02.2012  3:27

----------


## mohamedhoussen

بالتوفيق ياغالى فى الموضوع الجميل دة
ملاحظة : كان زمان اول مايتفتح موضوع لة علاقة بالفلك والزمن او... او... عكس التحليل الكلاسيكى والاساسى  كنت بتدخل تلاقى الموضوع كلة عبارة عن شتائم وتريقة  :Teeth Smile: 
دلوقتى تدخل تلاقى الناس بتشكر ومستنيا شرح الطريقة سبحان الله  :Big Grin: 
ودة اكبر دليل على الخسائر الكبيرة اللى بيتعرض لها الناس نتجية للاعتمادهم المستمر على هذة الطرق الكلاسيكية واللى اعتقد انهم ابتدوا يقتنعوا انها ليس لها اى فائدة بالمرة  :Emoticon1: 
على العموم بالتوفيق للجميع وان شاء الله تكون حياتنا كلها ارباح فى ارباح  :Eh S(7):

----------


## doctortablet

نبدأ بإذن الله تعالى التعليق على اقترانات يوم 30 يناير 
وليست كل الاقترانات فعالة ولكن نحدد الفعال منها ونحدد الوقت الاقرب لظهور التأثير بإذن الله 
الاقترانات الفعالة هي : 
حسب توقيت جرينتش كما يلي : 
01:09 
06:05 
09:59 
ونخلي بالنا من ده كويس اللي هو الساعة 09:59 
11:20 
16:39 
22:00 
23:35  
وهذه بعضها متطابق او قريب مع مواعيد الاقترانات التي سبق سردها والبعض تم تعديل وقته حسب فعالية المدار الفلكي . 
في آخر اليوم ان شاء الله هنفتح شارت الخمس دقائق ونشوف هل كان هناك تأثير أم لا

----------


## doctortablet

عندنا وقت مهم نخلي بالنا منه يوم 30 يناير وهو الساعة 23:15 
وده هيحصل فيه اقتران Helio
مش مهم دلوقت المعاني ، المهم هو اننا نستخدم استراتيجية تأمينية في هذا الوقت ، و أفضل طريقة هي عدم الدخول في صفقات قبل هذا الوقت بساعتين وبعده بساعتين لغاية ما نتأكد من مرور الاقتران ونشوف تأثيره وبعدين ندخل في الاتجاه حسب ما نرى

----------


## doctortablet

> بالتوفيق ياغالى فى الموضوع الجميل دة
> ملاحظة : كان زمان اول مايتفتح موضوع لة علاقة بالفلك والزمن او... او... عكس التحليل الكلاسيكى والاساسى  كنت بتدخل تلاقى الموضوع كلة عبارة عن شتائم وتريقة 
> دلوقتى تدخل تلاقى الناس بتشكر ومستنيا شرح الطريقة سبحان الله 
> ودة اكبر دليل على الخسائر الكبيرة اللى بيتعرض لها الناس نتجية للاعتمادهم المستمر على هذة الطرق الكلاسيكية واللى اعتقد انهم ابتدوا يقتنعوا انها ليس لها اى فائدة بالمرة 
> على العموم بالتوفيق للجميع وان شاء الله تكون حياتنا كلها ارباح فى ارباح

 شكرا لمرورك ومداخلتك أخي الفاضل الكريم 
أذكر هنا مقولة جان التي قال فيها إن الناس غير مهيئين لتلقي وفهم هذا النوع من العلوم ، والاغرب من ذلك ما سمعته من الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله حيث ذكر نفس العبارة بالنص ، وذلك في تفسير قوله تعالى ويسألونك عن الأهلة ، وحين ذكرت تلك المقولة لم أسلم من الهجوم على الرغم من انني اوردت لهم التفسير بصوت الشعراوي رحمه الله ، ولذلك من لا يصدق ويتهجم وغيره في الحقيقة لا اغضب منه ، وهو ليس بملوم لأن ادراكه لم يطل بعد ذلك ، وليس عيبا فيه وانما العيب هو الهجوم للهجوم فقط .

----------


## doctortablet

اقترانات يوم 30 يناير الرئيسية هي : 
05:22 MOON Opposition SATURN
06:09 MOON Sextile NEPTUNE
11:29 MOON Conjunction JUPITER
16:15 MOON Square MERCURY
23:26 MOON Trine PLUTO 
ودون الدخول في تفسيرات قد لا تفهم حاليا اختصر واقول ان الغالبية منها تشير إلى الانخفاض 
ونزد التنبيه الى ان القمر يدخل بيت الثور في هذا اليوم بإذن الله

----------


## dr_hany0

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## Jmeel

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					   
مرحب مرحب بالزميل العزيز 
والله ومين سمعك يا باشا أنا لابس فيه بيع ، بس هو خلاص هينزل بإذن الله ، ورأيي الشخصي انه هينزل من فوق العمارة تتقطم رقبته ، فلو حاطط بروفيت معين شيله لانه هينزل ان شاء الله نزلة محترمة وربك كريم    عفوا على هذا السؤال ازاي حضرتك متعلق في اليورو وليه دخلت غلط بيع هل هذا يعني ان فكرة الأقترانات القمرية والكواكب ايضا قابلة للصواب والخطاء ؟؟_

----------


## أبو عمران

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
موضوع قيم اخي الكريم، متابع معك بشغف 
نظرتي الحالية لليورو أنه دخل حاليا في منطقة بيع و آخر نقطة يمكن يصل لها إن شاء الله 1.3320 و يرتد منها، و لكن في حالة اغلق يوما كاملا فوقها فهذا يعني سيليها تصحيح بسيط ثم الصعود من جديد و الله اعلم و الله الموفق*

----------


## brgs

بارك الله فيك على هيك موضوع ...... من زمان استنى شخص يفتح موضوع عن الاقترانات الفلكيه مشان نفهم كيف نكتشفها واي برنامج نعتمد 
ما هيه الاقترانات الي راح نعتمدها 
وقبل الاقترانات وقبل كل اشي ....اخي الكريم بدنا شرح بسيط كيف نتعامل مع برنامج زيت 9 ....توقيته ....تاريخه ....كيف نتعامل مع هذا البرنامج 
انا احيك على هذا الموضووووووووع 
واتابعك مشاركه مشاركه ....
 هدفنا الان يا سيدي ان نفهم ونعرف التعامل مع البرنامج الي انته بتستخرج منه الاقترانات 
ما بدنا  :016: اليورو يطلع ولا اليورو ينزل. :016: ..  بدنا نفهم امور الاقترانات الفلكيه 
وبارك الله فيك وفي مالك  :Hands: 
وعطيك على قد نيتك يا كبييييييييييييييير  :Hands:  
همسه: والله يا اخوان من احترف هذا العلم الفلكي الرقمي البحت ليصيد الفوركس صيده ....ملهاش حل ابدااااا :Good:

----------


## doctortablet

> _ 
> عفوا على هذا السؤال ازاي حضرتك متعلق في اليورو وليه دخلت غلط بيع هل هذا يعني ان فكرة الأقترانات القمرية والكواكب ايضا قابلة للصواب والخطاء ؟؟_

 كلام رائع حقيقة وملاحظة جميلة للغاية . 
وهي تفتح فرصة جيدة لتصويب النظرة ومعرفة الحقيقة في موضوع الفلك . 
نحن هنا نتكلم عن دورة القمر فقط وهي اسهل دورة يمكن رؤيتها ومتابعتها ولكن الموضوع مش مجرد دورة القمر بس ، دورة القمر مدتها 28 يوم ، وعندنا دورة الأرض حوالين الشمس 365 يوم تقريبا ، وعندنا لكل كوكب دورة ، عندنا دورات مدتها سبع سنين وتلاتين وستين سنة ، وده بيدخلنا في مفهوم الدورات الكبرى والدورات الجزئية . 
بس التعقيد المبدئي الظاهر هنا بنتغلب عليه بمفهوم بسيط ألا وهو أن أي اقتران سواء كان على المستوى الكبير او المتوسط او الصغير لكي يظهر تأثيره فلابد له من باديء أو ما يسمى بالانجليزية ال Trigger 
هذا الباديء فلكيا بيكون عبارة عن الكوكب الاسرع حركة ، والكوكب الاسرع حركة هنا بالنسبة الينا هو القمر ، ونتيجة للتداخل بين الدورات نجد في بعض الاحيان ان بعض الاقترانات ممكن ينتج عنها التحرك في اي اتجاه ، بمعنى آخر تساعدنا الاقترانات فقط في تحديد الفترة الزمنية التي يتوقع عندها التغير ، ولكن نحن نعلم ان جان ربط السعر بالزمن ولازم توجد علاقة بينهما ، ولذلك اللي بيحدد الاتجاه هو السعر نفسه وصل فين ، وهناك ايضا موضوع الخطوط الكوكبية التي تعمل كمقاومة وكدعم يرتد منها السعر لو وصل لها في التوقيت المتوقع عنده الانعكاس . 
وانا شخصيا استخدم أكثر من طريقة و أسلوب في التحليل الفلكي ويؤيد هذا تنوع الطرق التي كان يستخدمها جان نفسه ، ولذلك انا لست منزها عن الخطأ ، هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى لدينا ما يسمى بالتأثير الفلكي نفسه علي انا شخصيا ، فممكن اكون محلل كويس جدا ولكن نتيجة لخضوعي لتأثير الفلك أدخل في مرحلة من النرفزة او سوء التقييم وادخل غلط ، والموضوع حقيقة متشعب وسنذكر كل شيء في وقته بإذن الله

----------


## doctortablet

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> موضوع قيم اخي الكريم، متابع معك بشغف 
> نظرتي الحالية لليورو أنه دخل حاليا في منطقة بيع و آخر نقطة يمكن يصل لها إن شاء الله 1.3320 و يرتد منها، و لكن في حالة اغلق يوما كاملا فوقها فهذا يعني سيليها تصحيح بسيط ثم الصعود من جديد و الله اعلم و الله الموفق*

 مرحبا بك أخي الكريم 
في الحقيقة أنا احترم كل التحليلات وليست لي سيادة على اي رأي لأصححه أو أعدل عليه ، فكلنا مجتهدون ولكن أرى دائما أن أي تحليل لابد أن يستند إلى ما يدعمه ، لذلك سيكون من الأشياء التي تسرني للغاية أن تشرح لنا علام اعتمدت في ذلك لكي نتعلم منك ، فكلنا تلامذة في هذا البحر الشرس ، وكما يقولون السوق ما لوش كبير .

----------


## doctortablet

> بارك الله فيك على هيك موضوع ...... من زمان استنى شخص يفتح موضوع عن الاقترانات الفلكيه مشان نفهم كيف نكتشفها واي برنامج نعتمد 
> ما هيه الاقترانات الي راح نعتمدها 
> وقبل الاقترانات وقبل كل اشي ....اخي الكريم بدنا شرح بسيط كيف نتعامل مع برنامج زيت 9 ....توقيته ....تاريخه ....كيف نتعامل مع هذا البرنامج 
> انا احيك على هذا الموضووووووووع 
> واتابعك مشاركه مشاركه ....
>  هدفنا الان يا سيدي ان نفهم ونعرف التعامل مع البرنامج الي انته بتستخرج منه الاقترانات 
> ما بدنا اليورو يطلع ولا اليورو ينزل...  بدنا نفهم امور الاقترانات الفلكيه 
> وبارك الله فيك وفي مالك 
> وعطيك على قد نيتك يا كبييييييييييييييير  
> همسه: والله يا اخوان من احترف هذا العلم الفلكي الرقمي البحت ليصيد الفوركس صيده ....ملهاش حل ابدااااا

 
ربنا يتقبل منك يا سيدنا 
الحقيقة انت تضعني في مأزق نوعا ما لعدة أسباب ، أولها أنني لا أستخدم برنامج زيت فقط  ، وثانيها أن عملية شرح البرنامج نفسه متعبة نوعا ما بالنسبة لي ، وقد تعرض بعض الزملاء جزاهم الله خيرا لشرحه في عدة مواضيع أخرى ، وتركيزي في هذا الموضوع على التطبيق الفعلي وهذا ما يطمح إليه الكثيرون ، فلو ممكن تصبر علي بعض الوقت ، على الاقل لكي يقتنع الزملاء بجدوى تعلمه والعمل عليه ، مش جايز اطلع نصاب او مشعوذ او دجال او مدعي علم وانا جاهل . 
بوجودك والزملاء معنا سينمو الموضوع بإذن الله ، وانا حاليا لا اخفي شيئا فأنا أضع مواعيد الاقتران واحاول التحليل لاكبر فترة ممكنة مستقبلية ، واخترت ان تكون على مدى اسبوع ، فمعلش استحملني شوية لاني عاوز نطبق عملي اكتر وبعدين العملية سهلة جدا اننا نجيب برنامج ونتعلمه ، وان شاء الله سيكون هناك الكثير لنقوله معا بإذن الله

----------


## brgs

> ربنا يتقبل منك يا سيدنا 
> الحقيقة انت تضعني في مأزق نوعا ما لعدة أسباب ، أولها أنني لا أستخدم برنامج زيت فقط  ، وثانيها أن عملية شرح البرنامج نفسه متعبة نوعا ما بالنسبة لي ، وقد تعرض بعض الزملاء جزاهم الله خيرا لشرحه في عدة مواضيع أخرى ، وتركيزي في هذا الموضوع على التطبيق الفعلي وهذا ما يطمح إليه الكثيرون ، فلو ممكن تصبر علي بعض الوقت ، على الاقل لكي يقتنع الزملاء بجدوى تعلمه والعمل عليه ، مش جايز اطلع نصاب او مشعوذ او دجال او مدعي علم وانا جاهل . 
> بوجودك والزملاء معنا سينمو الموضوع بإذن الله ، وانا حاليا لا اخفي شيئا فأنا أضع مواعيد الاقتران واحاول التحليل لاكبر فترة ممكنة مستقبلية ، واخترت ان تكون على مدى اسبوع ، فمعلش استحملني شوية لاني عاوز نطبق عملي اكتر وبعدين العملية سهلة جدا اننا نجيب برنامج ونتعلمه ، وان شاء الله سيكون هناك الكثير لنقوله معا بإذن الله

 
طيب انا عندي برنامج zet9  وراح اضل اتابع معاك على قد ما اقدر ....بس في النهايه لازم اعرف اتعامل مع البرنامج ....لاني على ثقه وثقه كبيره جدا جدا  في الفلك واقتراناتها ...ومدى تئثيرها في الفوركس :Drive1:  
لك مني اخي الكريم كل :Icon26:  الحب :Icon26:  والدعم والمتابعه والمشاركه ....
اخي الكريم عندي طلب بسيط جدا جدا 
وراح ابعتلك على الخاص 
وشكرا لك 
وليله سعيده  :Icon26:

----------


## doctortablet

نتكلم شوية عن موضوع الاقترانات دي ونحاول نفهم ايه اصله وليه بيأثر و إزاي بيأثر . 
لو اي واحد من حضراتكم طلع ونظر للسماء بيلاقيها مليانة كواكب ونجوم ، ولكن فيه نقطة مهمة عاوزين ناخد بالنا منها ، يا ترى لو خرجنا الآن ونظرنا للسماء في نفس الوقت ، هل يا ترى هنشوف نفس المنظر ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بالطبع لا ، لان واحد مننا في الاردن وواحد في المغرب وثالث في الجزائر ورابع في امريكا وهكذا ، من هنا هنفهم اول مصطلح مهم في الفلك ، وهو ان المنظر اللي بنشوفه كل منا من مكانه بنسميه بال Geocentric 
ومعناه انك بتنظر للكواكب من الارض ، واقترانات القمر التي نذكرها كلها هي من هذا النوع ، ولكن نحن نعتمد على ثلاثة اماكن وهي لندن ونيويورك وشيكاغو لسبب بسيط الا وهو ان التداول يتم هناك ، وهذه الاقترانات تؤثر على نفسية المتداولين هناك ، وقد يقول قائل ان المتداولين ليسوا هناك فقط بل وربما الاغلبية واوافقه الرأي في ذلك ، ولكن هذا ما تم التعارف عليه دوليا في مواضيع الاقترانات . 
ننتقل الآن للمصطلح الثاني وهو اننا لو تخيلنا اننا ننظر للمجموعة الشمسية ككل بحيث ان الشمس في المنتصف وتدور كافة الكواكب حولها ، هذا المنظر يسمى فلكيا Heliocentric 
الاقترانات من هذا النوع تتميز بتأثيرها طويل المدى نوعا ما على السوق وبتاخد فترة اطول من الاقترانات القمرية اليومية ، ودي بتحكم الاتجاه العام للسوق على فترة اطول ، وهذا النوع من الاقترانات هو ما علقت عليه بأنه يفضل تجنب الدخول فيه بساعتين قبله وبعده .  
نتحدث عن مصطلح آخر وهو المدار الفلكي Orbit 
فنحن نقول مثلا ان الاقتران سيكون بزاوية ستين درجة على سبيل المثال ، فماذا سيكون الحال لو وجدنا الزاوية خمسة وستين درجة مثلا ، هذا الفارق هو ما نعبر عنه بالدرجات المسموحة في الزاوية وقد تم التعارف على درجات معينة نقبل فيها اعتماد الاقتران كفعال او غير فعال . 
ننتقل لمصطلح آخر وهو ان الكواكب حين تتحرك لتصنع اقترانا بزاوية معينة فقد تكون تقترب من بعضها وهذا نسميه Applying aspect 
اما اذا كانت تتباعد وتصنع الزاوية فنسميه Separating Aspect 
والنوع الاول اكبر في التأثير من النوع الثاني

----------


## brain2jene

> بارك الله فيك على هيك موضوع ...... من زمان استنى شخص يفتح موضوع عن الاقترانات الفلكيه مشان نفهم كيف نكتشفها واي برنامج نعتمد 
> ما هيه الاقترانات الي راح نعتمدها 
> وقبل الاقترانات وقبل كل اشي ....اخي الكريم بدنا شرح بسيط كيف نتعامل مع برنامج زيت 9 ....توقيته ....تاريخه ....كيف نتعامل مع هذا البرنامج 
> انا احيك على هذا الموضووووووووع 
> واتابعك مشاركه مشاركه ....
>  هدفنا الان يا سيدي ان نفهم ونعرف التعامل مع البرنامج الي انته بتستخرج منه الاقترانات 
> ما بدنا اليورو يطلع ولا اليورو ينزل...  بدنا نفهم امور الاقترانات الفلكيه 
> وبارك الله فيك وفي مالك 
> وعطيك على قد نيتك يا كبييييييييييييييير   *همسه: والله يا اخوان من احترف هذا العلم الفلكي الرقمي البحت ليصيد الفوركس صيده ....ملهاش حل ابدااااا*

  
أصبت كبد الحقيقة 
تحياتي

----------


## brgs

> [/COLOR][/B] 
> أصبت كبد الحقيقة 
> تحياتي

 اهلن فيك اخ برين ..........والله يا اخ برين انه هاد الفوركس رقمي بحت 
ولا اتقول غير هاد الكلام ..... سبحان الله والحمد لله 
فعلا الحمد لله الذي يبعت لنا اشخاص فهمانين الفلكي والرقمي والزمني 
ليشرحوه لنا بشكل بسيط وسلس 
فليكون الله في عوننا لكي نتقن هذه الطريقه

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا الكل عاوز يعرف كيف نحكم على كل اقتران وما الذي نعتد به عمليا او لا ، ولكن ستواجهنا مشكلة بسيطة وهي اننا لابد ان نتعلم ذلك بالانجليزية والعملية مش صعبة بس مجرد تعود ، كل اقتران بزاوية معينة له اسم ورمز ، وأيضا كل كوكب له اسم ورمز ، والدائرة الفلكية وهي ما يسمى بال Zodiac مقسمة الى 12 قسم اللي بنسمع عنها وهي الحمل والثور وغيره وهذه ايضا لها اسم ورمز . 
فنتفق مع بعض اننا نتعلمها بالانجليزي ومجرد ما نتعلمها هنفهمها والحقيقة ما لقيتش برنامج بيجيبها بالعربي فلو حد عنده بالعربي هيوفر علينا كتير ، اما غير ذلك فبعد ان نضع لكم الرموز والاسماء فلن استخدم العربية في ذلك . 
مثلا لما نقول : 
Moon Ingress Taurus 
هنفهم معناها فورا ان القمر بيدخل بيت الثور

----------


## brgs

> طبعا الكل عاوز يعرف كيف نحكم على كل اقتران وما الذي نعتد به عمليا او لا ، ولكن ستواجهنا مشكلة بسيطة وهي اننا لابد ان نتعلم ذلك بالانجليزية والعملية مش صعبة بس مجرد تعود ، كل اقتران بزاوية معينة له اسم ورمز ، وأيضا كل كوكب له اسم ورمز ، والدائرة الفلكية وهي ما يسمى بال Zodiac مقسمة الى 12 قسم اللي بنسمع عنها وهي الحمل والثور وغيره وهذه ايضا لها اسم ورمز . 
> فنتفق مع بعض اننا نتعلمها بالانجليزي ومجرد ما نتعلمها هنفهمها والحقيقة ما لقيتش برنامج بيجيبها بالعربي فلو حد عنده بالعربي هيوفر علينا كتير ، اما غير ذلك فبعد ان نضع لكم الرموز والاسماء فلن استخدم العربية في ذلك . 
> مثلا لما نقول : 
> Moon Ingress Taurus 
> هنفهم معناها فورا ان القمر بيدخل بيت الثور

 يعني الي فهمته كل فتره زمنيه القمر حيفوت على برج 
فمثلا بعد ما يخلص من الثور اكيد حيروح عند الحمل 
ومن بعدها  على الي بعده وكل ما يدخل على بيت حيكون في اقتران ...وحيكون في شغل وفي حركات....بس لاوم نحفض هاي الكلامات وما مدى قوه اقترانها ....

----------


## doctortablet

الآن سأقول لكم عن شيء مسلي وظريف ، وقد يراه البعض مستفزا كونهم يرون من يشتغل بهذه الطرق مشعوذا او دجالا ، فنحن نعلم ان جان كان يدرس الكورس الخاص به مقابل خمسة آلاف دولار في عصره وكما يقول من ذكر ذلك انه كان مبلغا يكفي لشراء بيت من غرفتين بمنافعهم ، ولكني ذكرت في موضوع آخر ان جان لم يكن اي احد يستطيع الحصول على الكورس منه الا بعد ان يدرس خارطته الفلكية . 
في الحقيقة بحثت بفضل الله في هذه النقطة ، فمن يحب منكم يستطيع ان يراسلني على الخاص ويذكر لي تاريخ ميلاده ومكان ميلاده وساعة ميلاده ان كان يعلمها بالتقريب ، وسأحدد له بإذن الله نوع العملات التي تناسبه أكثر في التداول والايام التي تناسبه في التداول كذلك ، ولنعتبر ذلك نوعا من التسلية والتجريب ايضا ، حتى لا نتهم بالشعوذة والدجل . 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## doctortablet

> يعني الي فهمته كل فتره زمنيه القمر حيفوت على برج 
> فمثلا بعد ما يخلص من الثور اكيد حيروح عند الحمل 
> ومن بعدها  على الي بعده وكل ما يدخل على بيت حيكون في اقتران ...وحيكون في شغل وفي حركات....بس لاوم نحفض هاي الكلامات وما مدى قوه اقترانها ....

 والله ان ما يعجبني فيك هو تفاؤلك وروحك المرحة ، وهذه مؤهلات النجاح التي ادعو الجميع للتحلي بها . 
بالنسبة للبيوت فهناك فرق بينها وبين الاقترانات ، فالقمر عادة يقضي حوالي يومين ونصف في كل بيت ، وكل بيت بتتميز الحركة فيه بسلوك معين سنذكره إن شاء الله .

----------


## brgs

> والله ان ما يعجبني فيك هو تفاؤلك وروحك المرحة ، وهذه مؤهلات النجاح التي ادعو الجميع للتحلي بها . 
> بالنسبة للبيوت فهناك فرق بينها وبين الاقترانات ، فالقمر عادة يقضي حوالي يومين ونصف في كل بيت ، وكل بيت بتتميز الحركة فيه بسلوك معين سنذكره إن شاء الله .

  :AA: يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام :AA: عليك :AA:  يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام  :AA: 
الموضوع بلش يحمى يا جدعاااان............ :Drive1:

----------


## brgs

يا اخي بعض مرات بتسائل لما اشوف متل هاي الصوره على برنامج زيت 9  
هل هذا المربع الي موجود في الصوره المرفقه هوه اقتران بين الشمس وعطارد 
واذا كان اقتران فقد قارب على الانتهاء 
ارجو الشرح  :Good: 
او اصبر اشويه انا وما استعجل وكل شيئ بؤانه  :016: 
انا مشكلتي بدي المقرر كله في ليله وحده .....هههههههههههههههههههااااااااي  :AA: 
الله يعطيك الصحه يا عم

----------


## Amro

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الحبيب   doctortablet بارك الله فيك 
اولاً احييك على شجاعتك فى الخوض فى هذا النوع من التحليل فى هذا الوقت لأنه كما ذكرت عن جان او الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله عليه وما ناشدت به فى مواضيع سابقه لى ومداخلات فى مواضيع اخوه سابقين هذه النقطه تحديدا اكثر من مره 
ولعل ابرزها حين قال الشعراوى
ربما سيأتى يوماً على الناس تكون فيه العقول مستعده لمعرفه مدى تأثير النجوم على حياة البشر 
ورغم انه من خلال خوضى فى الموضوع من قبل وخوض بعض الأخوه ايقنت تماماً ان الوقت لم يحن بعد إلا اننى احييك على التجربه لأن التجربه خير دليل وبرهان  
ثانياً احييك على اختيارك للقمر لأننا كمتادولين انتراداى يهمنا سرعه الإستجابه وسرعه اتخاذ القرار , والقمر وحده هو ما يحقق هذا , ولا انكر هنا تأثير باقى الكواكب لكن اتحدث عن صفقات سريعه بأهداف صغيره واستوبات اصغر 
ثالثاً نصيحه من اخ لك وعبد فقير إلى الله
الوضع هيلوسنتريك اكثر دقة للعمل انتراداى من الوضع جيوسنتريك وهذا لأن ما يهمنا هو تأثير اقترانات القمر مع باقى الكواكب على الأرض , وهذا نعرفه عندما ننظر إلى المنظر العام من وضع الشمس وليس الأرض 
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى
" وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آيه الليل وجعلنا آيه النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب وكل شيئ فصلناه تفصيلا " 
ولاحظ هنا محى الله سبحانه وتعالى آيه الليل ومن المعروف ان رمز الليل هو القمر... والقمر اى الأرض لأن القمر مرتبط بالأرض , وجعل آيه النهار مبصرة وايضاً رمز آيه النهار هى الشمس
المقصود هنا ان الإبصار للمعرفه وليس للرؤيه لأن التعقيب بعد هذا فى الآيه لكى نبتغى فضلا من الله ونعلم عدد السنين والحساب  
ودون الخوض فى تفاصيل كثيره ليست مهمه الأن الآيه الكريمه توضح لنا اهميه استخدام رؤيه الوضع من الشمس لأن الرؤيه اوضح وادق لمعرفه التفاصيل  
اما موضوع الرؤيه من الوضع جيوسنتريك ( اى من الأرض ) فهذا فقط لتحديد المواقيت ( صلاة - كسوف - خسوف ....الخ ) لكل بلد على حدى  
اما تأثير الإقترانات فهو من الوضع هيلوسنتريك ادق بكثييييير , ويبقى شيئ مهم هو اتجاه زاوية التأثير وكما ذكرت انت
هل هي تباعد ام تقارب لأنها تفرق فرق السماء من الأرض 
يعنى مثلا
هل زاويه 90 ستصبح 60 ام ستصبح 120 
وهكذا
اسأل اخوك اتبهدل لحد ما عرف القصص دى   
عموما اخى الحبيب ادعوا الله ان يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ويعينك على ما ستلقاه  وانا تحت امرك فى اى شيئ إن شاء الله وسأحاول ان امر عليك كلما سنحت لى الفرصه بفضل الله تعالى إن اذنت لى بذلك 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## magic_man

بارك الله فيك  اخي الكريم بالفعل انا محتاج الى هذا العلم الله يعطيك العافيه متابع معاك

----------


## الزيرو

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخى الحبيب   doctortablet بارك الله فيك 
> اولاً احييك على شجاعتك فى الخوض فى هذا النوع من التحليل فى هذا الوقت لأنه كما ذكرت عن جان او الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله عليه وما ناشدت به فى مواضيع سابقه لى ومداخلات فى مواضيع اخوه سابقين هذه النقطه تحديدا اكثر من مره 
> ولعل ابرزها حين قال الشعراوى
> ربما سيأتى يوماً على الناس تكون فيه العقول مستعده لمعرفه مدى تأثير النجوم على حياة البشر 
> ورغم انه من خلال خوضى فى الموضوع من قبل وخوض بعض الأخوه ايقنت تماماً ان الوقت لم يحن بعد إلا اننى احييك على التجربه لأن التجربه خير دليل وبرهان  
> ثانياً احييك على اختيارك للقمر لأننا كمتادولين انتراداى يهمنا سرعه الإستجابه وسرعه اتخاذ القرار , والقمر وحده هو ما يحقق هذا , ولا انكر هنا تأثير باقى الكواكب لكن اتحدث عن صفقات سريعه بأهداف صغيره واستوبات اصغر 
> ثالثاً نصيحه من اخ لك وعبد فقير إلى الله
> الوضع هيلوسنتريك اكثر دقة للعمل انتراداى من الوضع جيوسنتريك وهذا لأن ما يهمنا هو تأثير اقترانات القمر مع باقى الكواكب على الأرض , وهذا نعرفه عندما ننظر إلى المنظر العام من وضع الشمس وليس الأرض 
> ...

 وكمان الرائع العبقري الكبير عمرو هنا ... !!!! 
إذا هذا سيكون موضوع الساعة بإذن الله .. 
يا شباب شدو الهمة وأتركو هذا الموضوع مفتوح على أجهزتكم 24 ساااااااااااااااعة ..

----------


## doctortablet

> يا اخي بعض مرات بتسائل لما اشوف متل هاي الصوره على برنامج زيت 9  
> هل هذا المربع الي موجود في الصوره المرفقه هوه اقتران بين الشمس وعطارد 
> واذا كان اقتران فقد قارب على الانتهاء 
> ارجو الشرح 
> او اصبر اشويه انا وما استعجل وكل شيئ بؤانه 
> انا مشكلتي بدي المقرر كله في ليله وحده .....هههههههههههههههههههااااااااي 
> الله يعطيك الصحه يا عم

 
طيب يا سيدي الفاضل  
خلينا نتفق على حاجة ، حضرتك عاوز تتعلم البرنامج وانا تحت امر حضرتك ، فنضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد ، حضرتك تحط الصور للبرنامج والأسئلة وانا ان شاء الله أجيب عليها . 
فيه برنامج أقوى بكتير بيستخدمه الفلكيون الاقتصاديون بس هو ليس مجاني ، فلو تحاولوا تجيبوا نسخة متظبطة منه لانه برنامج جبار ونتعلمه كمان مع برنامج الزيت ، تبقى حاجة فلة . 
البرنامج اسمه ال Solar Fire 
يا ريت نتفق مع بعض اننا نجيب ورقة وقلم ونكتب فيها على جنب كدة كل معلومة علشان الموضوع لسة متشعب وكبير ، وان ما كناش هنجمع كل حاجة هنتوه فاحنا لسة في البداية فنلحق نفسنا ونكتب كل معلومة ، خاصة و إن الموضوع مبني بعضه على بعض ، فاللي تضيع منه معلومة قد يتعب كثيرا ليفهم البقية .

----------


## brain2jene

فعلا اخي برجس المتاجرة الرقمية الزمنية الفلكية من أنجع الطرق وأدقها ،،، فأنا على دربها الى النهاية ان شاء الله والنتائج مبهرة و مبشرة...
تحياتي

----------


## Jmeel

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					   
كلام رائع حقيقة وملاحظة جميلة للغاية . 
وهي تفتح فرصة جيدة لتصويب النظرة ومعرفة الحقيقة في موضوع الفلك . 
نحن هنا نتكلم عن دورة القمر فقط وهي اسهل دورة يمكن رؤيتها ومتابعتها ولكن الموضوع مش مجرد دورة القمر بس ، دورة القمر مدتها 28 يوم ، وعندنا دورة الأرض حوالين الشمس 365 يوم تقريبا ، وعندنا لكل كوكب دورة ، عندنا دورات مدتها سبع سنين وتلاتين وستين سنة ، وده بيدخلنا في مفهوم الدورات الكبرى والدورات الجزئية . 
بس التعقيد المبدئي الظاهر هنا بنتغلب عليه بمفهوم بسيط ألا وهو أن أي اقتران سواء كان على المستوى الكبير او المتوسط او الصغير لكي يظهر تأثيره فلابد له من باديء أو ما يسمى بالانجليزية ال Trigger 
هذا الباديء فلكيا بيكون عبارة عن الكوكب الاسرع حركة ، والكوكب الاسرع حركة هنا بالنسبة الينا هو القمر ، ونتيجة للتداخل بين الدورات نجد في بعض الاحيان ان بعض الاقترانات ممكن ينتج عنها التحرك في اي اتجاه ، بمعنى آخر تساعدنا الاقترانات فقط في تحديد الفترة الزمنية التي يتوقع عندها التغير ، ولكن نحن نعلم ان جان ربط السعر بالزمن ولازم توجد علاقة بينهما ، ولذلك اللي بيحدد الاتجاه هو السعر نفسه وصل فين ، وهناك ايضا موضوع الخطوط الكوكبية التي تعمل كمقاومة وكدعم يرتد منها السعر لو وصل لها في التوقيت المتوقع عنده الانعكاس . 
وانا شخصيا استخدم أكثر من طريقة و أسلوب في التحليل الفلكي ويؤيد هذا تنوع الطرق التي كان يستخدمها جان نفسه ، ولذلك انا لست منزها عن الخطأ ، هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى لدينا ما يسمى بالتأثير الفلكي نفسه علي انا شخصيا ، فممكن اكون محلل كويس جدا ولكن نتيجة لخضوعي لتأثير الفلك أدخل في مرحلة من النرفزة او سوء التقييم وادخل غلط ، والموضوع حقيقة متشعب وسنذكر كل شيء في وقته بإذن الله    تمام  يعني برضة  السيطرة على النفس  الى جانب هذا العلم  طيب سؤال  تنصحني بأيه  علشان اسيطر على مشاعر  الخوف والطمع  لأنها  تاعبتني قوي وشكرا   .  ولي مشاركة تانية بموضوع مكان وتأريخ الميلاد_

----------


## Jmeel

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					  الآن سأقول لكم عن شيء مسلي وظريف ، وقد يراه البعض مستفزا كونهم يرون من يشتغل بهذه الطرق مشعوذا او دجالا ، فنحن نعلم ان جان كان يدرس الكورس الخاص به مقابل خمسة آلاف دولار في عصره وكما يقول من ذكر ذلك انه كان مبلغا يكفي لشراء بيت من غرفتين بمنافعهم ، ولكني ذكرت في موضوع آخر ان جان لم يكن اي احد يستطيع الحصول على الكورس منه الا بعد ان يدرس خارطته الفلكية . 
في الحقيقة بحثت بفضل الله في هذه النقطة ، فمن يحب منكم يستطيع ان يراسلني على الخاص ويذكر لي تاريخ ميلاده ومكان ميلاده وساعة ميلاده ان كان يعلمها بالتقريب ، وسأحدد له بإذن الله نوع العملات التي تناسبه أكثر في التداول والايام التي تناسبه في التداول كذلك ، ولنعتبر ذلك نوعا من التسلية والتجريب ايضا ، حتى لا نتهم بالشعوذة والدجل . 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   الحتة دي انا مقتنع فيها من سنوات  بس مش عارف اسبابها   في زوج  نادر  جدا  اني اخسر فيه  و يمكن بخسر مرة خسارة  في كل مية مرة مكسب   لكن في زوج  لو العالم كله  وقف معايا  برضه  بخسر  ومافتكرش مره كسبت فيه   غير   مرة  وحدة  واكيد بالصدفة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   حبعت لحضرتك معلوماتي على الخاص_

----------


## doctortablet

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخى الحبيب   doctortablet بارك الله فيك 
> اولاً احييك على شجاعتك فى الخوض فى هذا النوع من التحليل فى هذا الوقت لأنه كما ذكرت عن جان او الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله عليه وما ناشدت به فى مواضيع سابقه لى ومداخلات فى مواضيع اخوه سابقين هذه النقطه تحديدا اكثر من مره 
> ولعل ابرزها حين قال الشعراوى
> ربما سيأتى يوماً على الناس تكون فيه العقول مستعده لمعرفه مدى تأثير النجوم على حياة البشر 
> ورغم انه من خلال خوضى فى الموضوع من قبل وخوض بعض الأخوه ايقنت تماماً ان الوقت لم يحن بعد إلا اننى احييك على التجربه لأن التجربه خير دليل وبرهان  
> ثانياً احييك على اختيارك للقمر لأننا كمتادولين انتراداى يهمنا سرعه الإستجابه وسرعه اتخاذ القرار , والقمر وحده هو ما يحقق هذا , ولا انكر هنا تأثير باقى الكواكب لكن اتحدث عن صفقات سريعه بأهداف صغيره واستوبات اصغر 
> ثالثاً نصيحه من اخ لك وعبد فقير إلى الله
> الوضع هيلوسنتريك اكثر دقة للعمل انتراداى من الوضع جيوسنتريك وهذا لأن ما يهمنا هو تأثير اقترانات القمر مع باقى الكواكب على الأرض , وهذا نعرفه عندما ننظر إلى المنظر العام من وضع الشمس وليس الأرض 
> ...

 
أهلا ومرحبا بأستاذنا وعبقرينا الجانوى الكبير 
نعم يا سيدي ومعلمي انا اريد منك الكثير ، فلطالما دعوت الجانوية للاتحاد ، فأريد منك ان تكون معنا وتفيدنا بما علمك الله إياه ، فالاتحاد قوة وليس الموضوع خاصا بي ، فهو للجانوية جميعا والمهتمين بهذا النوع من المعارف . 
أوافق حضرتك تماما بأن الوضع الهليوسنتريك هو الأدق تماما وهو ما يرسم اتجاه السوق فعليا ، و أقل ما فيها أن التوقيت الهليوسنتريك توقيت الاقترانات فيه واحد على مستوى العالم كله ، وقد استغرقت مدة تقارب الستة أشهر لأتعلم هذا النوع من المعارف ، ولكن حين كنت أقرأ عن جان قرأت أنه كان يستطيع تحديد الصفقات على مستوى الدقيقة ، فكان هذا دافعا لي أن أحاول التعرف على تلك الطريقة التي تفيد الدقة لهذا المستوى ، وبالطبع وجدت أنها تخضع نوعا ما للجيوسنتريك . 
وقد صدقت إذ أن الغالبية يعملون على مستوى الانتراداي ،  والنفس تحب الربح وتكره الصبر . 
ومما يعرف عن جان دراسته للنفسيات ، وقد قضيت وقتا طويلا ايضا في دراسة نفسية المتداولين ، و إن شاء الله نجمع ونكتب هنا ما قاله جان عن نفسية المضاربين والمتداولين . 
و إن شاء الله نتكلم عن الفلك بكل اقسامه ولكن كما يقولون أول الغيث قطرة . 
وحضرتك متخصص في الزوايا والأشكال الهندسية وتطبيقاتها لذلك لا اريد أن أعدم فضلك وما عندك ، لأنني شغفت بالفلك أكثر ، فحبذا لو نضم ما تخصص فيه كل واحد للآخر . 
كانت لي رؤية قبل ذلك في نشر العلم وكتابته وجعله مشاعا للعامة ، ولكني أدركت شيئا مهما للغاية ، أن عرض المواضيع ليس إضاعة لها ، فهناك من سيقرأ و يمشي دون أي تأثير لأن هذا نور ، وربما لم يؤذن له بعد برؤيته . 
والبعض لديهم الرغبة ولكن يفتقدون المصادر ويقف حاجز اللغة عائقا أمامهم ، فلنكن عونا لهم فنعبر بهم الجسور والعوائق ، وكما يقولون لينفق ذو سعة من سعته ، ومن أنفق عوضه الله وبارك له فيما عنده . 
وحتى أكون أمينا كذلك و أدعي الرغبة في نشر العلم فقط فأقول انني أكبر المستفيدين من هذا الموضوع لأنني أجمع الأفكار و أستفيد منها ، وقد يسأل سائل سؤالا بسيطا فيكون البحث عن إجابته مفتاح سر عظيم . 
و أحب أن أقول لمن يقرأ ما نكتب ونقول أننا لا ندعي علم الغيب ، فكما قال الشعراوي رحمه الله علم الغيب نوعان ، علم مطلق وهو علم إرادة كذلك وهو خاص بالله ، وعلم مخصص او مقيد وهو ما نعمل فيه بقياس ما حدث لنتوقع ما سيحدث ، والكواكب ما هي الا سر من اسرار الله ، وليست لها ارادة وانما هي مسخرة فقط .

----------


## doctortablet

> فعلا اخي برجس المتاجرة الرقمية الزمنية الفلكية من أنجع الطرق وأدقها ،،، فأنا على دربها الى النهاية ان شاء الله والنتائج مبهرة و مبشرة...
> تحياتي

 مرحبا وأهلا وسهلا ويسعدنا تشريفكم لنا  
في الحقية اعذروني فأنا أود الترحيب بكل مار على الموضوع على حدة ولكن هذا سيصيب المتابعين بالملل نوعا ما ، فمرحبا بالجميع واعذروني ان لم ارحب بكل متابع على حدة ، فأنا سعيد جدا بكم جميعا

----------


## doctortablet

> _ 
> تمام  يعني برضة  السيطرة على النفس  الى جانب هذا العلم  طيب سؤال  تنصحني بأيه  علشان اسيطر على مشاعر  الخوف والطمع  لأنها  تاعبتني قوي وشكرا   .  ولي مشاركة تانية بموضوع مكان وتأريخ الميلاد_

 سيدي الفاضل  
ان تأثير الفلك كله ما هو الا تأثير نفسي ، وهذا ما ينبغي ان يفهمه الجميع ، فمثلا قد وجد و أثبت علميا ان معدل الجرائم يرتفع مع البد ، ونرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد اوصانا بصوم الثلاثة ايام البيض وهي 13 و 14 و 15 من كل شهر قمري فهل جاء ذلك اعتباطا ؟؟؟؟ 
تأثير القمر ثابت ومعروف واللي بينكر يروح على البحر ويشوف ساعة المد والجزر كمية المياه بيكون شكلها ايه وبتوصل لفين . 
جسم حضرتك الغالبية منه ماء ولذلك تتأثر بقوى جاذبية القمر وغيره من الكواكب وقد وجد ان نفسية الناس بتتعب مع الرياح الشمسية ، وكتير جدا تسمع واحد يقول لك انا متضايق ومش عارف من ايه . 
ولكن سبحان الله احنا مش زي بعض ، فيه واحد بيتعب جدا وواحد ولا كأن فيه حاجة ، هنا بيجي موضوع تاريخ الميلاد وغيره ، وهنا نبحث عن التوافق وغيره .

----------


## doctortablet

> يا اخي بعض مرات بتسائل لما اشوف متل هاي الصوره على برنامج زيت 9  
> هل هذا المربع الي موجود في الصوره المرفقه هوه اقتران بين الشمس وعطارد 
> واذا كان اقتران فقد قارب على الانتهاء 
> ارجو الشرح 
> او اصبر اشويه انا وما استعجل وكل شيئ بؤانه 
> انا مشكلتي بدي المقرر كله في ليله وحده .....هههههههههههههههههههااااااااي 
> الله يعطيك الصحه يا عم

 
شوف يا سيدي  
ببساطة شديدة لكي تحصل على الاقترانات التي تراها امامك في البرنامج ، وهنا اقول ما تراه فقط ، فالاقترانات والجداول نحصل عليها بطريقة اخرى سأذكرها ان شاء الله . 
فأي رسمة أمامك وعاوز تعرف الاقترانات تقوم بالتالي :  
اختر من القائمة في البرنامج بالترتيب التالي : 
Tables 
Aspect Lists 
Sorted 
By Aspect 
هتتفتح لحضرتك صفحة على متصفحك فيها قائمة بالاقترانات ولكن هنرجع هنا ونقول لازم نتعلمها بالانجليزي علشان نفهمها . 
في المشاركة القادمة هنتكلم على كيفية الحصول على مواعيد الاقترانات

----------


## doctortablet

لكي نحصل على مواعيد الاقترانات والجداول نعمل التالي : 
نختار Tables 
Astrological tables 
منها هتطلع قائمة هنذكر كل واحدة ومعناها  
Mundane aspects by moon 
دي مواعيد الاقترانات اليومية للقمر 
Moon void Calendar 
ودي عبارة عن المواعيد اللي بيكون القمر غير مقترن بأي شيء 
Moon Day log 
ودي مواعيد وتواريخ مراحل القمر 
Moon Apogee and perigee 
ودي مواعيد مهمة جدا للمراقبة 
Ingress of planets 
دي تواريخ ومواعيد دخول القمر للبيوت   
فاضل نتعلم كيفية ضبط التوقيت وكدة تبقى ذمتي برئت

----------


## doctortablet

نشوف ازاي نضبط توقيت برنامج زيت على توقيت جرينتش ، نفتح البرنامج ونختار كما يلي : 
Settings 
Zet Location 
هتتفتح نافذة نضغط كلمة  
atlas 
هنجد خانة مكتوب فيها اسم المدينة نمسحه ونكتب  
Greenwich 
هيطلع لنا في القائمة اسفلها تلاتة هنختار منها اللي مكتوب امامها England 
وهنجد بعد ما نقبل ذلك ان بيانات الموقع هي : 
latitude = 51 29 N 
  Longitude = 000000

----------


## doctortablet

بنفس الطريقة هنغير التوقيت ل New York  
وكذلك ل Chicago 
هنكتب الاسم في حالة نيويورك سنجد اختيار واحد وفي حالة شيكاغو هنجد اختيارين نختار التاني وللتأكيد هاكتب لحضراتكم بيانات الموقع للمدينتين : 
New York 
ال Latitude  
40 درجة و 42 دقيقة و 51 ثانية شمالا  
ال Longitude  
74 درجة و 00 دقيقة و 23 ثانية غربا  
بالنسبة لشيكاغو فبيانات الموقع المداري هي :  
Latitude : 
41 درجة و 51 دقيقة شمالا 
Longitude : 
87 درجة و 39 دقيقة غربا

----------


## الزيرو

> نشوف ازاي نضبط توقيت برنامج زيت على توقيت جرينتش ، نفتح البرنامج ونختار كما يلي : 
> Settings 
> Zet Location 
> هتتفتح نافذة نضغط كلمة  
> atlas 
> هنجد خانة مكتوب فيها اسم المدينة نمسحه ونكتب  
> Greenwich 
> هيطلع لنا في القائمة اسفلها تلاتة هنختار منها اللي مكتوب امامها England 
> وهنجد بعد ما نقبل ذلك ان بيانات الموقع هي : 
> ...

  

> بنفس الطريقة هنغير التوقيت ل New York  
> وكذلك ل Chicago 
> هنكتب الاسم في حالة نيويورك سنجد اختيار واحد وفي حالة شيكاغو هنجد اختيارين نختار التاني وللتأكيد هاكتب لحضراتكم بيانات الموقع للمدينتين : 
> New York 
> ال Latitude  
> 40 درجة و 42 دقيقة و 51 ثانية شمالا  
> ال Longitude  
> 74 درجة و 00 دقيقة و 23 ثانية غربا  
> بالنسبة لشيكاغو فبيانات الموقع المداري هي :  
> ...

 مش فاهم يا دكتور ..!!!
هنغير إلى غرينتش أم إلى توقيت آخر ..؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

عاوزين نقول حاجة مهمة : 
الزملاء الذين ارسلوا لي يستفسرون عن العملات التي تناسبهم فلابد ان نميز شيئا مهما وهو ان الفلك كاستخدام في التجارة يختلف عن استخدامه في حياة الناس . 
فلو سلمنا بنظريات جان يبقى كل عملة بيؤثر عليها كواكب معينة ، بس ما ننساش ان كل واحد فينا له طبيعة مختلفة ، اللي بيحدد طبيعتك هو تاريخ ميلادك ، وتاريخ ميلادك بيتحسب جيوسنتريك ، الطريقة المستخدمة في الفلك غير الاقتصادي بتكون عبارة عن اننا بنشوف الزوايا بين الكواكب في يومنا الحالي وبين الكواكب في يوم ميلادك . 
وده ممكن يفسر في بعض الاحيان ان شخص بيكون مرتاح في بلد معين عن غيره لان الزوايا بتكون مريحة نوعا ما ، هأقول لحضراتكم على معلومة ظريفة للغاية وقابلة للتجربة ، وهي تأثير الزوايا علينا وده حاجة ظريفة كنا نتعلمها في علوم الادارة ، فلو مثلا انت جالس على مكتب وعندك موظف عاوز تثبته اجلسه امامك وجها لوجه يعني اعمل معاه زاوية 180 درجة ، لو عاوز تتعامل معاه بلطف اجلسه بالقرب منك بزاوية اقل من تسعين ، عاوزين تتأكدوا شوف احساسك وانت بتكلم واحد وجها لوجه وواحد قاعد جنبك هتلاقي اختلاف واضح في نفسيتك وللتأكيد كمان جرب الزوايا دي على نفس الشخص ، هتلاقي انه فيه اماكن لما بيقعد فيها او بيكلمك منها بتكون اكثر راحة او مش مستريح

----------


## doctortablet

> مش فاهم يا دكتور ..!!!هنغير إلى غرينتش أم إلى توقيت آخر ..؟؟؟

 
ولا يهمك يا عزيزي  
انا أذكر الطرق علشان اللي يحب يفهم ويغير براحته ، لكن عموما خلينا نعتمد توقيت جرينتش فقط ، لكن مثلا اللي بيتداولوا على ال SP 500 
وده اندكس ، التداول بيتم عليه في شيكاغو يبقى استخدم اقتراناتها . 
عندك مثلا الذهب نستخدم معه توقيت نيويورك  
اليورو والباوند نستخدم معاه توقيت جرينتش 
ولكن عموما انا وجدت الحل الوسط هو استخدام توقيت جرينتش  وهو مريح ودقيق وفعال عموما  
لما نتقدم شوية في الشرح هنعرف مثلا ان بعض الفلكيين الاقتصاديين بيستخدموا توقيت واشنطن لتوقع حركة الشهر كله فكل شيء هيجي في وقته بإذن الله ، وانا احرص اني ما اعقدش الامور واخليها سلسة قدر المستطاع .

----------


## الزيرو

> ولا يهمك يا عزيزي  
> انا أذكر الطرق علشان اللي يحب يفهم ويغير براحته ، لكن عموما خلينا نعتمد توقيت جرينتش فقط ، لكن مثلا اللي بيتداولوا على ال SP 500 
> وده اندكس ، التداول بيتم عليه في شيكاغو يبقى استخدم اقتراناتها . 
> عندك مثلا الذهب نستخدم معه توقيت نيويورك  
> اليورو والباوند نستخدم معاه توقيت جرينتش 
> ولكن عموما انا وجدت الحل الوسط هو استخدام توقيت جرينتش  وهو مريح ودقيق وفعال عموما  
> لما نتقدم شوية في الشرح هنعرف مثلا ان بعض الفلكيين الاقتصاديين بيستخدموا توقيت واشنطن لتوقع حركة الشهر كله فكل شيء هيجي في وقته بإذن الله ، وانا احرص اني ما اعقدش الامور واخليها سلسة قدر المستطاع .

  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  
هو ده الشغل الجامد .. وفعلاً ستكون ثورة جديدة في عالم الفوركس .. 
انا شكلي هاخد إجازة من الشغل لغاية الأسبوع القادم عشان أركز على هذا الموضوع الهام .. :18:

----------


## الزيرو

التوقيت المعتمد هو توقيت غرينتش ..

----------


## doctortablet

المطلوب الآن هو تعلم رموز واسماء الكواكب والاقترانات بالانجليزية و بعدها ان شاء الله هنشوف ايه معانيها او المتوقع منها ، ولما اضع لكم كل المعلومات الخاصة بذلك اعتقد ان حضراتكم ممكن تكملوا لواحدكم ، لان المعلومات ستكون متوفرة بسهولة من البرامج الفلكية ومعظمها مجاني ، هيكون السؤال المهم هو ازاي نفهم الاقترانات دي ومعانيها وايه المؤشرات الفنية اللي ممكن تساعدنا في ده كله .

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة للاقترانات فسأضع لحضراتك رابط سيكون مرجعنا حيث سنجد كل اقتران له اسم وله رمز ومذكور ايضا عدد الدرجات المسموح بها في المدار الفلكي لاعتماده .  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrological_aspect

----------


## manoooo

> شوف يا سيدي   ببساطة شديدة لكي تحصل على الاقترانات التي تراها امامك في البرنامج ، وهنا اقول ما تراه فقط ، فالاقترانات والجداول نحصل عليها بطريقة اخرى سأذكرها ان شاء الله .  فأي رسمة أمامك وعاوز تعرف الاقترانات تقوم بالتالي :   اختر من القائمة في البرنامج بالترتيب التالي :  Tables  Aspect Lists  Sorted  By Aspect  هتتفتح لحضرتك صفحة على متصفحك فيها قائمة بالاقترانات ولكن هنرجع هنا ونقول لازم نتعلمها بالانجليزي علشان نفهمها .   في المشاركة القادمة هنتكلم على كيفية الحصول على مواعيد الاقترانات

  السلام عليكم
لو سمحت اين رابط و اسم البرنامج لتحميلة؟؟
شكرا لمجهودك

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة للبيوت فهذا مرجعنا ان شاء الله   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrological_houses

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت اين رابط و اسم البرنامج لتحميلة؟؟
> شكرا لمجهودك

 http://www.zaytsev.com/downloads.html

----------


## الزيرو

حاولت تعديل توقيت البرنامج إلى جرينتش ولكن يرفض قبول التعديل وتأتيني رسالة أن التوقيت يختلف عن توقيت الكمبيوتر .
وحتى بعد أن عدلت توقيت الكمبيوتر إلى جرينتش تظهر تفس الرسالة..

----------


## manoooo

> http://www.zaytsev.com/downloads.html

  ولكن حضرتك قولت انا solar fire
افضل فهل فى النتائج فهل من الممكن ان اعرف سعرة كام و نحملة هنا للزملاء و تشرح لنا علية افضل؟؟؟

----------


## forumtozeyad

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
مساهمة مني في  اغناء الموضوع احببت ان اشارك ببرنامج Solar Fire Gold 7 نسخة كاملة ان شاء الله والكمال لله تعالى 
من هذا الرابط  http://www.4shared.com/zip/8-a3hVQT/...e_Gold_731.htm

----------


## doctortablet

حتى لا نعدم الخير سنضع توقيت الاقترانات الهليوسنتريك للاسبوع القادم بإذن الله ، وكما ذكرت يمكننا تجنب الدخول قبلها وبعدها بساعتين حتى نتبين الاتجاه تماما  
30 يناير 
23:15 MERCURY Square SATURN 
31 يناير  
23:45 VENUS Sesquisquare PLUTO  
01 فبراير  
14:01 MARS Ingress Virgo
20:15 VENUS Quincunx SATURN
23:45 MERCURY Ingress Aquarius 
02 فبراير 
01:18 MERCURY Quincunx MARS
03:35 MERCURY Semisextile NEPTUNE
17:57 MARS Opposition NEPTUNE  
03 فبراير 
05:31 MERCURY Sextile URANUS
14:22 EARTH Square JUPITER

----------


## doctortablet

> حاولت تعديل توقيت البرنامج إلى جرينتش ولكن يرفض قبول التعديل وتأتيني رسالة أن التوقيت يختلف عن توقيت الكمبيوتر .
> وحتى بعد أن عدلت توقيت الكمبيوتر إلى جرينتش تظهر تفس الرسالة..

 عادي بتحصل في اكبر العائلات  
اقفل البرنامج وافتحه لاني بتحصل معايا وبتظبط

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم 
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
> مساهمة مني في  اغناء الموضوع احببت ان اشارك ببرنامج Solar Fire Gold 7 نسخة كاملة ان شاء الله والكمال لله تعالى 
> من هذا الرابط  http://www.4shared.com/zip/8-a3hVQT/...e_Gold_731.htm

 
شكر الله لكم

----------


## الزيرو

> عادي بتحصل في اكبر العائلات  
> اقفل البرنامج وافتحه لاني بتحصل معايا وبتظبط

  :006:

----------


## doctortablet

> ولكن حضرتك قولت انا solar fire
> افضل فهل فى النتائج فهل من الممكن ان اعرف سعرة كام و نحملة هنا للزملاء و تشرح لنا علية افضل؟؟؟

 بالنسبة لحسابات البرامج الفلكية فكلها واحدة ومتطابقة ولكن تختلف في امكانيات البرنامج نفسه و السولار فاير امكانياته اعلى

----------


## doctortablet

نتكلم شوية عن الخارطة الفلكية وهنقول الكلمة مرة واحدة بالانجليزي وبعدين هنستخدم الكلمة الانجليزي علطول . 
الدائرة اللي بنشوفها في برامج الفلك هي دائرة يعني 360 درجة ، ايه معناها الدايرة دي ؟؟؟؟ 
الدايرة دي هي عبارة عن تمثيل رمزي لشكل السماء حين تنظر اليها ، ومكان كل كوكب بنلاقي ما يمثله على الدائرة ، عاوزين نفهم الدايرة دي كويس ، اول حاجة نفهمها هي الابراج Signs 
تم تقسيم الدائرة الى 12 قسم بالتساوي لتشكل لنا ال 12 برج وهي ما نعرفه ، ولما نقسم 360 على 12 هيطلع عندنا 30 درجة ، يبقى كل برج له 30 درجة بس وبعده يبدأ البرج اللي بعده . 
بنبدأ من الحمل وكما قلنا كل برج له تلاتين درجة يبقى الحمل من الدرجة صفر الى تلاتين وهكذا . 
هنرجع للموقع اللي اعتمدناه كمرجع وهنشوف الترتيب فنجد انه بالترتيب الابراج هي :  
الحمل Aries 
الثور Taurus 
الجوزاء Gemini 
السرطان Cancer 
الاسد Leo 
العذراء Virgo 
الميزان Libra 
العقرب Scorpio 
القوس Sagittarius 
الجدي Capricorn 
الدلو Aquarius 
الحوت Pisces 
جان كان يعتبر السنة تبدأ من 21 مارس وليس من اول يناير كما نعرف ، يعني السنة تبدأ مع الحمل ودي نقطة مهمة جدا نخلي بالنا منها علشان لو حبينا نستخدم البوكس بتاع جان علشان نعرف المواعيد التاريخية التي يتوقع عندها حدوث تغير في الاتجاهات بالنسبة للعملات والمحاصيل وغيره ، بنحط بداية البوكس على اليوم ده وهو 21 مارس وهو بداية السنة ، و ايضا بنفتح الشارتات وبنحط بداية البوكس على اول قمة او قاع بعد هذا التاريخ لبداية حساب مواعيد التغير في اتجاهات التداول . 
والبوكس اداة رائعة جدا جدا وسهلة الاستخدام وهنستعين بيها ان شاء الله ولكن تركيزنا على الفلك اكتر .

----------


## doctortablet

نتكلم دلوقت على الكواكب علشان نعرف اسماءها بالانجليزي 
الشمس
Sun 
القمر
Moon 
عطارد
Mercury 
الزهرة
Venus 
المريخ
Mars 
زحل
saturn 
اورانوس
Uranus 
نبتون
Neptune 
بلوتو
Pluto  
وعندنا كمان نضيف ال Chiron 
وهو مهم في العمليات الاقتصادية وهو يعبر عن التوازن  
عندنا كمان من الحاجات المهمة جدا العقدة الشمالية للقمر ونشدد عليها لاهميتها في التداول 
North Node

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة للاقترانات فهي كثيرة ولكن ما يهمنا منها جدا هو ما نسميه بالاقترانات الرئيسية : 
Major Aspects 
وهي : 
Conjunction  
Zero Degrees 
Square 
90 Degrees 
Opposition 
180 Degrees   
Trine 
120 Degrees  
Sextile 
60 Degrees  
طبعا هناك كم كبير جدا من الاقترانات ولكن هذه الرئيسية هي ما تهمنا ، فكلنا عارفين الرسمة المشهورة لجان اللي هي مثلث ومربع داخل دائرة ، المثلث فيه ال Sextile & Trine 
والمربع فيه ال Square & Opposition  
هناخد هنا قاعدة عامة و أشدد هنا على كلمة قاعدة عامة لاننا سنعرف استثناءاتها فيما بعد ، القاعدة العامة بتقول ان الاقترانات من النوع Sextile & Trine 
دي من النوع الايجابي وتعني عادة استمرار الاتجاه او حدوث تغير طفيف ومؤقت فيه ثم يعود الاتجاه لما كان عليه والمقصود بالاتجاه هنا هو اتجاه التداول سواء بيع او شراء . 
اما الاقترانات من النوع Square & opposition 
فهي اقترانات غير مريحة وتدينا اشارة لاحتمالية تغير الاتجاه بصورة قوية   
إذا فهذه هي القاعدة العامة ، ولكن لماذا الاستثناء ؟؟؟؟؟ 
الاستثناء مبني على نوعية الكواكب التي تصنع الاقتران بمعنى انه ممكن يكون اقتران متعب ولكن الكواكب اللي عاملاه كويسة فيكون تأثيره مريح والعكس صحيح وهنعرف بفضل الله الاستثناءات بدقة كما وردت في كتب رواد هذه الصنعة .  
بس هنا عاوزين نعرف الكواكب المريحة والكواكب المتعبة عموما ، الكواكب المريحة هي الشمس والقمر و الزهرة و المشتري وهذا لم نذكره في سردنا للكواكب من قبل واسمه Jupiter 
الكواكب المتعبة هي زحل والمريخ وبلوتو  
بالنسبة لبلوتو فهو من الكواكب المريحة عموما ولكن من ناحية تجارية يعتبره البعض من الكواكب المتعبة ، ومش هتحتاروا كتير بإذن الله لاننا هنضع قواعد نستدل بها بالتفصيل بحيث يمكننا توقع اليوم بدقة لا بأس بها ، وطبعا لست مكتشف ذلك وانما انقل لكم ما قرأته بفضل الله من الكتب الغربية والتي تعبت كثيرا في الحصول عليها والوصول اليها لكن هذا فضل الله ونعمته

----------


## doctortablet

لما اتكلمنا عن الاقترانات الرئيسية فيه واحد عديناه وهو ال Conjunction 
وده بيحمل احتمالية التحرك في الاتجاهين  
يبقى دلوقت عرفنا الابراج و الكواكب والاقترانات والقواعد العامة لها ، عاوزين نشوف الخاص منها بس عاوزين نفهم خطوة خطوة علشان ما نتلخبطش . 
اول حاجة بنطلع لستة الاقترانات من برامج الفلك هنلاقي اقترانات كتير وقلنا ان اللي يهمنا منها جدا هو الاقترانات الرئيسية ، نصلي على النبي الاول وبعدين نجيب ورقة خارجية ونكتب فيها الاقترانات الرئيسية علشان نشوف معانيها ، دي خطوة وفيه خطوة مهمة كمان وهي اين يقع القمر بالنسبة للابراج . 
القمر بيقضي تقريبا يومين ونص في كل برج ، ووجدوا انه كل برج بيدخله القمر بيتميز بسلوك معين في العملة ، يعني ممكن نتوقع الحركة مبدئيا ليومين ونص بمعرفة البرج الذي فيه القمر و نتجه للدقة أكتر بدراسة الاقترانات اليومية و محاولة فهم معانيها وهل تشير الى يوم منخفض او مرتفع بشكل عام .

----------


## doctortablet

الشيء الغريب اللي ملاحظه انه لسة ما حدش دخل يتريق ولا يتهجم على الموضوع ، مش عارف ليه بس عموما انا عندي قدر من المعلومات افاض الله بها علي ناوي احطها وبعدين انصرف واعتقد انني لا انوي الالتفات لاي تهجم لان عندي رسالة ابلغها فقط وانصرف ، اللي عاوز ياخد بيها هلا وسهلا ، واللي مش عاوز براحته ، المهم اعمل اللي عليا وبس .

----------


## YAHOO12

شارت اليورو دولار ويظهر تاثر الزوج بمراحل تكون القمر 
 ولادة القمر 29  اغسطس 2011  (( في هذا اليوم هبط زوج اليورو دولار ))
الربع الأول (( من الشهر التالي وليس في نفس الشهر ) ) 4  أكتوبر 2011    (( في هذا اليوم توقف هبوط الزوج )) 
ولادة القمر 	27  أكتوبر 2011  (( في هذا اليوم هبط زوج اليورو دولار ))

----------


## doctortablet

قد تبدو العملية صعبة حين نبدأ التنفيذ والتحليل لكن هأقول لحضراتكم على سر كبير جدا لا يذكره المشتغلون بهذه الصنعة بسهولة يمكنكم من قياس مدى فاعلية اي اقتران ويحدد موعد الانعكاس بدقة تصل اللى مستوى الاربع دقائق بس خليني اشوقكم شوية قبل ما نقوله غير انه لسة عندنا القواعد الرئيسية للتحليل الفلكي اليومي لم نذكرها بعد .

----------


## doctortablet

نصلي على الحبيب ونجيب ورقة مع بعض كدة ونكتب القواعد دي عن الاقترانات ، فبعد ان نحضر اللستة اليومية للاقترانات او حتى لستة الاقترانات الهليو وان كانت الهليو لها قواعد مخصوصة ستذكر فيما بعد الا اننا نطبقها ايضا ، اول خطوة هنعملها هي استخراج الاقترانات الرئيسية اللي هي بزاوية 0 و 60 و 90 و 120 و 180 ونشوف الكواكب اللي عاملاها مع بعض وسنقسم الاقترانات الى اقترانات تشير الى صعود العملة او المعدن او المحصول اي اتجاه اليوم شراء ، والاقتران الذي يشير الى الهبوط .  
اولا : اقترانات تفيد بأن الاتجاه سيكون صعودا :  
Jupiter1* 
حين يصنع اقترانا رئيسيا مع معظم الكواكب   
2* Sun 
الاقترانات الرئيسية مع Venus  
3* Neptune  
الاقترانات الرئيسية مع ال Sun  
Venus  
4* الاقترانات الرئيسية بين Uranus 
مع Venus  
كدة انتهت الاقترانات الايجابية   
==================================================  ==========  
الاقترانات التي تشير الى الهبوط هي :  
1* اقترانات saturn 
مع معظم الكواكب  
2* اقترانات بين uranus & Pluto 
3* الاقترانات بين Neptune & Pluto 
4* الاقترانات بين Pluto & North Node  
Pluto & South Node  
==================================================  === 
بيفضل عندنا اقترانات تشير الى امكانية حدوث التحرك في اي اتجاه وهي كالتالي :   
اقترانات بين saturn & Mercury 
اقترانات jupiter مع اي من Mars & Saturn  
كدة خلصنا الاقترانات وقواعدها ، بس عاوزين ننتبه لحاجة مهمة وهي ان الدراسات التي نتج عنها هذه القواعد مطبقة على الاندكسات والاسهم بينما نتداول نحن على المعادن والعملات فنكون واعيين للنقطة دي كويس .

----------


## brain2jene

اسمحلي ان احييك اخي دكتور تابلت  ، فهذا الشرح العلمي المسهب يدل على شخص قد شارك او درس في مركز فلكي متخصص واجتهد حتى وصل لهذا الكم من المعلومات ....ما شاء الله 
تابع اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا..
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

فاضل دلوقت نفهم او نشوف المتوقع حين دخول القمر للابراج المختلفة ولا ننسى اننا الآن في الثور،
Moon Ingress Taurus 
هنذكر كل برج ونشوف ايه المتوقع حين يدخله القمر :   
ARIES 
الاتجاه بيكون عنيف وممكن يستمر ليومين  
TAURUS
البرج ده بيتميز بالاستقرار ولذلك اي حركة عنيفة حدثت فيما قبله بتدخل لمدة يوم او اتنين في مرحلة Consolidation 
GEMINI
بيحصل فيه سوينجات وممكن تكون في الاتجاهين  
CANCER 
اللي حصل في البرج اللي قبله بيدخل في مرحلة Consolidation  
LEO
بتبدأ التحركات مرة ثانية وعادة هذا البرج يؤثر بقوة على الذهب 
VIRGO 
دي مرحلة تحليل لتحديد التحركات الجديدة  
LIBRA
من اسمه بيعتبر مرحلة اعادة الاتزان 
SCORPIO 
نتوقع الاستعداد لتحركات عنيفة  لاننا هندخل بعدها على القوس   
SAGITTARIUS
مرحلة الانفجار والتحركات العنيفة وتغير الاتجاهات  
CAPRICORN
بيرجع الهدوء بعد الحركات العنيفة في القوس   
AQUARIUS
يصعب توقع التحركات فيه  
PISCES 
مرحلة انطلاق الشائعات والكذب وبينتج عنها تحركات عنيفة ولكنها غالبا لن تدوم لانها غير حقيقية

----------


## doctortablet

> اسمحلي ان احييك اخي دكتور تابلت  ، فهذا الشرح العلمي المسهب يدل على شخص قد شارك او درس في مركز فلكي متخصص واجتهد حتى وصل لهذا الكم من المعلومات ....ما شاء الله 
> تابع اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا..
> تحياتي العطرة

 جزاكم الله خيرا 
اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون واغفر لي مالا يعلمون

----------


## متمرجن كوول

مجهود رهيب ما شاء الله ,, بارك الله لك.

----------


## doctortablet

الآن لدينا تقريبا كمية من المعلومات جيدة وكافية لبداية التطبيق ، وان شاء الله حين نتابع ونجد ما يبشرنا ننتقل الى ما هو اكثر دقة لكي نعرف التحركات على مستوى الدقائق وما يمكن ان نستخدمه لتأكيد توقعاتنا باستخدام بوكس جان وغيره من المؤشرات الفنية التقليدية . 
أتمنى لكم أسبوعا من التداولات المربحة وان شاء الله نجني المزيد من الارباح ونتفرغ الآن للمتابعة .

----------


## foxyhakers1

بجد موضوع رائع ومتابع معك بقوه

----------


## مشاغب الفوركس

يا سلام المنتدي ابتدي ياخد ترند صاعد بمواضيع الدكاتره حماده سلام وتابلت 
احييك يا دكتور ومشارك معاك ان شاء الله 
سؤال يا دكتور.بالنسبه للكواكب هل يجب الاخد في الاعتبار قواها العرضيه مثلا  يضعف تاثيرها وهي  في حاله تراجع اوبيت وبالها هبوطها وتقوي في بيتها و شرفها  
اما القمر يضعف في حال الاحتراق في قران الشمس الي 12 درجه

----------


## مشاغب الفوركس

يا سلام المنتدي ابتدي ياخد ترند صاعد بمواضيع الدكاتره حماده سلام وتابلت 
احييك يا دكتور ومشارك معاك ان شاء الله 
سؤال يا دكتور.بالنسبه للكواكب هل يجب الاخد في الاعتبار قواها العرضيه مثلا  يضعف تاثيرها وهي  في حاله تراجع اوبيت وبالها هبوطها وتقوي في بيتها و شرفها  
اما القمر يضعف في حال الاحتراق في قران الشمس الي 12 درجه

----------


## السديري

بارك الله فيك والله يعينك !! 
>> متابع !!

----------


## doctortablet

> بجد موضوع رائع ومتابع معك بقوه

 مرحبا بك اخي الكريم 
الحقيقة شدتني الصورة اللي حضرتك حاططها كصورة رمزية لانها أساس العمل في جدول جان الهرمي

----------


## doctortablet

> يا سلام المنتدي ابتدي ياخد ترند صاعد بمواضيع الدكاتره حماده سلام وتابلت 
> احييك يا دكتور ومشارك معاك ان شاء الله 
> سؤال يا دكتور.بالنسبه للكواكب هل يجب الاخد في الاعتبار قواها العرضيه مثلا  يضعف تاثيرها وهي  في حاله تراجع اوبيت وبالها هبوطها وتقوي في بيتها و شرفها  
> اما القمر يضعف في حال الاحتراق في قران الشمس الي 12 درجه

 ده كلام فل جدا ويدل ان حضرتك مطلع وقاري في المواضيع دي ، واسمحلي اقول لك على بعض الأشياء التي قد يستفيد منها من يقرأ هذا الموضوع . 
مررت حقيقة بفترة قاسية جدا ومتعبة من ناحية نفسية حين بدأت في تعلم الفلك ، كوني مسلما و أخشى على عقيدتي ، وبالطبع نعلم كم التحذيرات والتخويف من هذه المجالات ، ولكنني استمررت من جانب الاطلاع والفضول ، وبالطبع قرأت في كتب كثيرة بعضها للهندو والمجوس وقرأت في التوراة والانجيل وغيره ، وما توصلت اليه في النهاية ان المشتغلين بهذه المعارف قد اخترعوا ما يسمى بالفلك الحديث ، فحذفوا منه كل المعتقدات الباطلة حيث يقولون ان الكواكب ليست لها ارادة ذاتية وانما هي مسخرة بأمر الله . 
هذه العلوم لها استخدامات في السحر ويتقنها السحرة وغيره اما نحن فيجب ان نأخذها من جانب الفيزياء الكونية فقط يعني مجرد تتبع وليس اعتقاد يقود للاضرار بالعقائد ، وعملية الفصل هذه هي ما ليس الناس مجهزين لاستقباله وفهمه . 
لما بدأت كادت رأسي تنفجر من كثرة ما ينبغي تعلمه و تطبيقه في الفلك ، ولكن بدأت أنظم معلوماتي نوعا ما . 
أما بالنسبة لما استفسرت عنه فله تطبيقاته ولكن يجب ان نعلم ان هناك مستويات للتطبيق ، فهناك قواعد عامة وهناك قواعد خاصة وهناك خاصة الخاصة ، فمثلا تجد كاتبا ومؤلفا مثل George Bayer 
كتبه كلها فيما يخص الفلك في تداولات القمح فقط ، واهم ما اعجبني في كتبه هو انه أشار للقرآن وسيدنا محمد واستشهد بآيات من سورة البقرة ، يعني الناس بتتعلم من كل حاجة ، وقد قام بوضع ما يقارب الثلاثين قانون فلكي لتوقع تحركات القمح السعرية . 
وقد تعلمت من كتبه ان استخدم توقيت جرينتش  
علشان اقرب لحضرتك ما اقصد سنجد مثلا ان اقترانا ما يحدث ، فهل تستجيب كل العملات له ؟؟؟ 
ما بيحصلش ، طيب ايه السبب يا ترى ؟؟؟؟ 
السبب حاجة بسيطة أولها ان السعر ما وصلش للمستوى اللي يعمل فيه علاقة مع الوقت فينعكس وهذا مألوف لنا جميعا طبقا لقواعد التربيع بتاعت جان .  
فيه حاجة مهمة تانية وهي الربط بين مواقع الكواكب في ايام التداول و مواقعها يوم ابتداء التداول على عملة معينة وهو ما يمكن ان نتعرض له مستقبليا . 
ولما نيجي للنقطة دي ان شاء الله هنتكلم عن البيوت والاحتراق وشرف كل كوكب و الكواكب المسيطرة او الحاكمة لكل بيت . 
و أشكر لك هذه المداخلة لانه ساعات بحب اقول اشياء فيها نوع من الرغي قليلا . 
وخلينا بالمرة نقول حاجة مهمة ندمج فيها الفلك بأدوات جان التقليدية ، لما نتكلم عن بوكس جان ونحطه بالشكل الصحيح على شارتاتنا ان شاء الله هنقدر نتوقع موعد الانعكاسات من خلال البوكس نفسه ، بس علشان نتأكد او نرجح توقعاتنا هنشوف الفلك ومنه هتحدد بدقة موعد الانعكاس بمعنى اننا هندمج الادوات الهندسية لجان مع الفلك .

----------


## doctortablet

> بارك الله فيك والله يعينك !! 
> >> متابع !!

 أكرر ترحيبي بكل الزملاء المتابعين وليعذرني من لا ارحب به بصورة شخصية وفردية لان تركيزنا على الفائدة والكل يعلم انني ارحب بالجميع واولهم المهاجمين للموضوع ، لأن الشيء يظهر بنقضه

----------


## doctortablet

> مجهود رهيب ما شاء الله ,, بارك الله لك.

 اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بكل المتابعين  
وليتقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					   
أكرر ترحيبي بكل الزملاء المتابعين وليعذرني من لا ارحب به بصورة شخصية وفردية لان تركيزنا على الفائدة والكل يعلم انني ارحب بالجميع واولهم المهاجمين للموضوع ، لأن الشيء يظهر بنقضه    السلام عليكم 
ليه انت مفترض ان فى هجوم هايحصل ؟؟ 
لو ليك طريهق واضحه و ثابته و لما تكسب تقول كسبت و لما تخسر تقول خسرت
محدش هايقدر يهاجمك  
لنما لو قعدت تتوه الناس و تقول انا صح و تطلع مبررات 
الناس هاتزهق و تهاجم موضوعك*

----------


## doctortablet

دلوقت هاتكلم عن البوكس بتاع جان  
الحقيقة فيه زملاء كثيرون قدموا مؤشرات ممتازة لرسم البوكس على الميتاتريدر ولكن ظللت ابحث عن كيفية تطبيقه وما هي قواعده ، وقبل ما نقول قواعد البوكس عاوزين نجيب برنامج يرسمه بدقة . 
البرنامج موجود ومجاني وفيه امكانيات عالية جدا جدا  
ولكن كانت المشكلة في ادخال البيانات له ، لكن هناك طريقة سهلة للتغلب على ذلك . 
طبعا لو فيه حد عنده طريقة اكثر اختصارا يا ريت يفيدنا بيها ، ولكن انا سأذكر لكم الطريقة التي استخدمها ، فأول شيء اقوم بفتح شارت اليومي على الميتا تريدر ، واحفظه على صيغة الملفات prn 
بعد كدة باستخدم برنامج ال downlaoder وده بيتسطب مع برنامج الميتا ستوك ، ومنه باعمل تحويل من الصيغة prn الى صيغة الميتاستوك وبعد كدة بافتح الشارت من برنامج ال Gannanalyst 
وهو متوفر ومجاني  وبعدين بارسم البوكس 144 بحيث اضع بدايته على تاريخ 21 مارس و بنرسم كمان بوكس تاني بنضع بدايته على اول قمة او قاع بعد تاريخ 21 مارس ودقة البوكس تكاد لا تصدق في توقع الانعكاس . 
طبعا دي الطريقة باختصار وننتظر تطوع الزملاء بوضع وشرح ما ذكرته بالتفصيل ، وان شاء الله نشرح بتفصيل اكثر ونتكلم عن قواعد البوكس ده و ازاي اتعمل بس حبيت اتكلم باختصار عن هذه النقطة الى ان يجيء وقت تفصيلها بإذن الله .

----------


## mmavtv

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم وكل زوار موضوعك  تحياتي لك ياغالي علي كرمك في سرد مثل هذه المواضيع لافادة اخوانك في اتخاذ القرار   اتشرف بان اكون متابع لموضوعك من اوله      واسمح لي ان اسالك ما هي المراجع التي تنصح به اخوانك بان يبداو بها للتعمق في الموضوع   فانت فرصه لنا لكي نتعلم علم جديد   فعندما نسال احد الاخوه عن المراجع وبدايه الخيط  اما تجاهل السؤال او الانشغال في الردود علي الاخرين        تحياتي  لك

----------


## a.haider

ما شاء الله قرأت الصفحات اللى فاتت وبسم الله ماشاء الله كل الناس بتشكر ... حاجة قوية جدا ماشاء الله 
بس سؤال ع جنب كدا
لما الباوند فى 2008  هبط حوالى 6000 نقطه فى 5 شهور 
بالنسبة للشهور دى القمر كان فيها محااااااااااق بقى وله كانت الدنيا مغيمه .... 
مع كامل احترامى لشخصك ... انا مش مقتنع وبلا  كلمه من الكلام دا

----------


## doctortablet

> * 
> السلام عليكم 
> ليه انت مفترض ان فى هجوم هايحصل ؟؟ 
> لو ليك طريهق واضحه و ثابته و لما تكسب تقول كسبت و لما تخسر تقول خسرت
> محدش هايقدر يهاجمك  
> لنما لو قعدت تتوه الناس و تقول انا صح و تطلع مبررات 
> الناس هاتزهق و تهاجم موضوعك*

 
اهلا وسهلا بالزميل الفاضل 
الحقيقة انا مش مفترض حصول هجوم لانه المنطقي انه يحصل ، وقد تعرضت له في اماكن كثيرة في غير هذا المنتدى ، ولا اخفي عليك اني استفيد من المهاجمين ، لان الذهب بيصقل بالنار ، هي يمكن رؤية فلسفية بعض الشيء بس الناس مختلفة في تفكيرها ، ومعنى كلام حضرتك ان معيار القبول والرفض هو الربح والخسارة فقط . 
انا عادي جدا زيي زي اي متداول باربح واخسر ، وفكرت اكثر من مرة في ترك هذا المجال كله ، ممكن اكون بارع جدا في التدريس والتقنين والبحث وفاشل جدا في التطبيق ، فربنا تبارك وتعالى دبر لكل انسان دورا يلعبه ومنحه امكانيات تهيئه للقيام بدور هو مسخر لتأديته . 
ايضا في حديثي عن المهاجمين لا ادعي انني لا أتأثر ، فقد كنت استاء كثيرا لما الاقي واحد فاتح موضوع جميل ومتميز ويدخل واحد يهد له كل شغله وتعبه ويخرج صاحب الموضوع بلا رجعة  
فتوقعاتي هي ان المهاجمين هيظهروا هيظهروا بس لسة يمكن الوقت ما بلغش مرحلة التربيع ، واوعد حضرتك انهم هيظهروا ولو ما ظهروش يبقى اكيد فيه حاجة غلط وطبعا دي وجهة نظر ليس اكثر

----------


## a.haider

> اهلا وسهلا بالزميل الفاضل 
> الحقيقة انا مش مفترض حصول هجوم لانه المنطقي انه يحصل ، وقد تعرضت له في اماكن كثيرة في غير هذا المنتدى ، ولا اخفي عليك اني استفيد من المهاجمين ، لان الذهب بيصقل بالنار ، هي يمكن رؤية فلسفية بعض الشيء بس الناس مختلفة في تفكيرها ، ومعنى كلام حضرتك ان معيار القبول والرفض هو الربح والخسارة فقط . 
> انا عادي جدا زيي زي اي متداول باربح واخسر ، وفكرت اكثر من مرة في ترك هذا المجال كله ، ممكن اكون بارع جدا في التدريس والتقنين والبحث وفاشل جدا في التطبيق ، فربنا تبارك وتعالى دبر لكل انسان دورا يلعبه ومنحه امكانيات تهيئه للقيام بدور هو مسخر لتأديته . 
> ايضا في حديثي عن المهاجمين لا ادعي انني لا أتأثر ، فقد كنت استاء كثيرا لما الاقي واحد فاتح موضوع جميل ومتميز ويدخل واحد يهد له كل شغله وتعبه ويخرج صاحب الموضوع بلا رجعة  
> فتوقعاتي هي ان المهاجمين هيظهروا هيظهروا بس لسة يمكن الوقت ما بلغش مرحلة التربيع ، واوعد حضرتك انهم هيظهروا ولو ما ظهروش يبقى اكيد فيه حاجة غلط وطبعا دي وجهة نظر ليس اكثر

 يا حبى الناس مش بتهاجم لعداوة بينها وبينك ولا علشان فى ثأر قديم
بس دى نصيحة لوجة الله
حاول قبل ما تشرح و تفسر تعمل باك تست 3 سنين كدا وله حاجة .... لايام الانهيارات وايام التذبذب وايام الهدوء العادى ... وشوف كدا

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					    
اهلا وسهلا بالزميل الفاضل 
الحقيقة انا مش مفترض حصول هجوم لانه المنطقي انه يحصل ، وقد تعرضت له في اماكن كثيرة في غير هذا المنتدى ، ولا اخفي عليك اني استفيد من المهاجمين ، لان الذهب بيصقل بالنار ، هي يمكن رؤية فلسفية بعض الشيء بس الناس مختلفة في تفكيرها ، ومعنى كلام حضرتك ان معيار القبول والرفض هو الربح والخسارة فقط . 
انا عادي جدا زيي زي اي متداول باربح واخسر ، وفكرت اكثر من مرة في ترك هذا المجال كله ، ممكن اكون بارع جدا في التدريس والتقنين والبحث وفاشل جدا في التطبيق ، فربنا تبارك وتعالى دبر لكل انسان دورا يلعبه ومنحه امكانيات تهيئه للقيام بدور هو مسخر لتأديته . 
ايضا في حديثي عن المهاجمين لا ادعي انني لا أتأثر ، فقد كنت استاء كثيرا لما الاقي واحد فاتح موضوع جميل ومتميز ويدخل واحد يهد له كل شغله وتعبه ويخرج صاحب الموضوع بلا رجعة  
فتوقعاتي هي ان المهاجمين هيظهروا هيظهروا بس لسة يمكن الوقت ما بلغش مرحلة التربيع ، واوعد حضرتك انهم هيظهروا ولو ما ظهروش يبقى اكيد فيه حاجة غلط وطبعا دي وجهة نظر ليس اكثر    يا صديقى المقياس الوحيد فعلا المكسب و الخساره
لان المجال ده احنا داخلينه للمكسب و الخساره قط  
و حقيقى ( مع احترامى ليك ) لم اجد اى ورشه تتحدث بالفلك ناجحه
و اعتقد ان زيى زى كتير مش وتثقين فيها
و انا من اشد العارضين لمثل تل المواضيع  
لكن مثلا موضوع زى موضوع حماده سلام  اراه جيد رغم انه غير منطقى بالنسبه ليا
بس بيكسب و ليه محبينه
فمش بناقشه على العكس حاولت اتعلم طريقته
لانى مش بهاجم او بنتقد و خلاص*

----------


## doctortablet

> ما شاء الله قرأت الصفحات اللى فاتت وبسم الله ماشاء الله كل الناس بتشكر ... حاجة قوية جدا ماشاء الله 
> بس سؤال ع جنب كدا
> لما الباوند فى 2008  هبط حوالى 6000 نقطه فى 5 شهور 
> بالنسبة للشهور دى القمر كان فيها محااااااااااق بقى وله كانت الدنيا مغيمه .... 
> مع كامل احترامى لشخصك ... انا مش مقتنع وبلا  كلمه من الكلام دا

 
أهلا أهلا ومرحبا  
فينك يا راجل يا طيب يا سكرة انا كنت بأدور عليك  
أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الاعتراض ، وهو اعتراض جميل يمكن ما يهمكش اجابته ما دمت مش مقتنع ، بس علشان خاطر الناس المقتنعة واللي مصدقين الكلام اللي باكتبه يا ريت حضرتك تحددي تاريخ يوم بالتحديد علشان ابدأ الرد والتوضيح للي مصدقين اللي باكتبه انطلاقا من التاريخ الذي تحدده علشان تكون تحليلاتي لهم واضحة ومحددة وما ندخلش اي صورة من صور التلاعب بالالفاظ او المغالطات التاريخية . 
ولك مني كامل الشكر والتحية

----------


## doctortablet

> يا حبى الناس مش بتهاجم لعداوة بينها وبينك ولا علشان فى ثأر قديم
> بس دى نصيحة لوجة الله
> حاول قبل ما تشرح و تفسر تعمل باك تست 3 سنين كدا وله حاجة .... لايام الانهيارات وايام التذبذب وايام الهدوء العادى ... وشوف كدا

 سيدي الفاضل انا لا اعرف احدا هنا ولا يعرفني احد بصورة شخصية لكي يكون هناك ثأر او ما شابه لا سمح الله  
اما عن الباك تيست فالحقيقة هو معمول لما يزيد عن الستين سنة ، والشارتات موجودة وواضحة جدا من ايام جان و قد توفي سنة 1955 وهي مليئة في الكتب وكثيرة جدا ، لو حضرتك صادق وعندك الرغبة الحقيقية هاوري حضرتك كل الباكتيست المعمول وهو شيء مبهر ورائع للغاية ، وممكن نعرضه للزملاء . 
كمان فيه عندنا تفسيرات فلكية جبارة ومؤكدة لايام الانهيارات و دي ان شاء الله سأذكرها للزملاء المتابعين لتنبيههم الى الاوقات اللي ممكن يحصل فيها انهيارات يعني بفضل الله الموضوع له اساسات وباكتيست وعلم احصاء مطبق ودراسات بما يزيد عن الخمسين سنة . 
شكرا لمداخلتك القيمة .

----------


## doctortablet

> * 
> يا صديقى المقياس الوحيد فعلا المكسب و الخساره
> لان المجال ده احنا داخلينه للمكسب و الخساره قط  
> و حقيقى ( مع احترامى ليك ) لم اجد اى ورشه تتحدث بالفلك ناجحه
> و اعتقد ان زيى زى كتير مش وتثقين فيها
> و انا من اشد العارضين لمثل تل المواضيع  
> لكن مثلا موضوع زى موضوع حماده سلام  اراه جيد رغم انه غير منطقى بالنسبه ليا
> بس بيكسب و ليه محبينه
> فمش بناقشه على العكس حاولت اتعلم طريقته
> لانى مش بهاجم او بنتقد و خلاص*

 أقدر لحضرتك كل هذا و اوافقك الرأي فيه لأني في يوم من الايام كنت زي حضرتك كدة تمام  
كل ما اتمناه وارجوه من الله ان تجد حضرتك والزملاء ضالتكم في هذا الموضوع

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم وكل زوار موضوعك  تحياتي لك ياغالي علي كرمك في سرد مثل هذه المواضيع لافادة اخوانك في اتخاذ القرار   اتشرف بان اكون متابع لموضوعك من اوله      واسمح لي ان اسالك ما هي المراجع التي تنصح به اخوانك بان يبداو بها للتعمق في الموضوع   فانت فرصه لنا لكي نتعلم علم جديد   فعندما نسال احد الاخوه عن المراجع وبدايه الخيط  اما تجاهل السؤال او الانشغال في الردود علي الاخرين        تحياتي  لك

 
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك 
شوف يا سيدي  
حضرتك تروح موقع ال 4shared 
وفيه موقع جبار كمان هو ال  
filecrop 
المواقع دي هتلاقي فيها كتب كتير جدا لكتاب كثيرين هأكتب لحضرتك اسماءهم فممكن تبحث بالاسم فقط  
وعموما اسهل حاجة وافضل حاجة تبدأ بيها كتب Mikula Patrick - Gann's Scientific Methods Unveiled  
هأدي حضرتك لستة باسماء اشهر وافضل من كتب في هذا المجال ولو اردت كتابا بعينه وتعذر عليك فأخبرني لعله يكون لدي  
ولا تنسانا بصالح دعائك   
Larry Williams 
Krausz, Robert 
Jeanne Long 
Bayer, George 
Daniel Fererra 
Zimmel, M 
Sepharial  
والراجل ده كتب بالعبيط في حساب الجمل وال Numerology 
Pesavento, Larry  
Jensen, L.J 
Jenkins, M 
وما تنساش كتب استاذ هذا العلم  
Gann, W.D

----------


## foxyhakers1

> سيدي الفاضل انا لا اعرف احدا هنا ولا يعرفني احد بصورة شخصية لكي يكون هناك ثأر او ما شابه لا سمح الله  
> اما عن الباك تيست فالحقيقة هو معمول لما يزيد عن الستين سنة ، والشارتات موجودة وواضحة جدا من ايام جان و قد توفي سنة 1955 وهي مليئة في الكتب وكثيرة جدا ، لو حضرتك صادق وعندك الرغبة الحقيقية هاوري حضرتك كل الباكتيست المعمول وهو شيء مبهر ورائع للغاية ، وممكن نعرضه للزملاء . 
> كمان فيه عندنا تفسيرات فلكية جبارة ومؤكدة لايام الانهيارات و دي ان شاء الله سأذكرها للزملاء المتابعين لتنبيههم الى الاوقات اللي ممكن يحصل فيها انهيارات يعني بفضل الله الموضوع له اساسات وباكتيست وعلم احصاء مطبق ودراسات بما يزيد عن الخمسين سنة . 
> شكرا لمداخلتك القيمة .

 تابع يا اخى فنحن نعلم مدى صدق هذا العلم ولا تلتفت للنقاد

----------


## السديري

> يضا في حديثي عن المهاجمين لا ادعي انني لا أتأثر ، فقد كنت استاء كثيرا لما الاقي واحد فاتح موضوع جميل ومتميز ويدخل واحد يهد له كل شغله وتعبه ويخرج صاحب الموضوع بلا رجعة  
>  فتوقعاتي هي ان المهاجمين هيظهروا هيظهروا بس لسة يمكن الوقت ما بلغش مرحلة التربيع ، واوعد حضرتك انهم هيظهروا ولو ما ظهروش يبقى اكيد فيه حاجة غلط وطبعا دي وجهة نظر ليس اكثر

 
اخي الفاضل 
انت فقط كمل جميلك ولا تهتم لاي شي اخر 
فقط اعطنا بما لديك ونحن نحكم من خلال التطبيق النظري والعملي..ولا تلتفت الى النقاد  
ولدي طلب اخر ...تجنب الحديث عن ذكر التوراة او الانجيل او الهندوس 
فقط ضع اشياء علمية فأنت تعلم ان اشخاص قد يكون لديهم ضعف الوازع الديني وقد يتأثرون بكلام الاديان الاخرى  
اعرف انك سوف تكون حذراً لكن للاحتياط احببت ان اذكرك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

> ما شاء الله قرأت الصفحات اللى فاتت وبسم الله ماشاء الله كل الناس بتشكر ... حاجة قوية جدا ماشاء الله 
> بس سؤال ع جنب كدا
> لما الباوند فى 2008  هبط حوالى 6000 نقطه فى 5 شهور 
> بالنسبة للشهور دى القمر كان فيها محااااااااااق بقى وله كانت الدنيا مغيمه .... 
> مع كامل احترامى لشخصك ... انا مش مقتنع وبلا  كلمه من الكلام دا

 طبعا انا رجعت للشارتات علشان أشوف انا نصاب او ايه الحكاية بالظبط ، ودون الخوض في تفاصيل كثيرة أقول لمن يحب التأكد اننا نرجع للتواريخ التي حصلت فيها انهيارات تاريخية سنة 1929 و سنة 1987 وسنة 1997 
وانا اخترت على الباوند تاريخ 14 يونيو سنة 2008 كاعتباره نقطة بداية انهيار الباوند  
كل اللي هاقوله حاليا هو ان يوم 18 يونيو سنة 2008 هو يوم بدر اي بفارق اربعة ايام تقريبا عن موعد الانهيار  
المطلوب هو الرجوع للانهيارات التاريخية في السنين التي ذكرتها وسنجد انها حصلت تقريبا في نفس الوقت ، وأثناء تداولاتنا بإذن الله سأنبهكم لمثل هذه التواريخ و سنعرفكم قاعدة حسابها ، فاللي يحب يعرف يستمر معنا واهلا بالجميع

----------


## brgs

> سيدي الفاضل انا لا اعرف احدا هنا ولا يعرفني احد بصورة شخصية لكي يكون هناك ثأر او ما شابه لا سمح الله  
> اما عن الباك تيست فالحقيقة هو معمول لما يزيد عن الستين سنة ، والشارتات موجودة وواضحة جدا من ايام جان و قد توفي سنة 1955 وهي مليئة في الكتب وكثيرة جدا ، لو حضرتك صادق وعندك الرغبة الحقيقية هاوري حضرتك كل الباكتيست المعمول وهو شيء مبهر ورائع للغاية ، وممكن نعرضه للزملاء . 
> كمان فيه عندنا تفسيرات فلكية جبارة ومؤكدة لايام الانهيارات و دي ان شاء الله سأذكرها للزملاء المتابعين لتنبيههم الى الاوقات اللي ممكن يحصل فيها انهيارات يعني بفضل الله الموضوع له اساسات وباكتيست وعلم احصاء مطبق ودراسات بما يزيد عن الخمسين سنة . 
> شكرا لمداخلتك القيمة .

 يا دكتر ولا يهمك اي انتقاد كلنا معاك في هذا العلم العضيم جدا جدا جدا 
ومن يعترض ان يتعلم مثل هذه العلوم تاكد انه في يوم من الايام سيندم 
وسيعود يقرا متل هذه المواضيع لوحده وبدون ما يسئل ولا يناقش وعلى الصامت ....
وسيعلم حينها مدى قوه هذا العلم الجميييييييل 
الله يقدرك يا باشا وتشرحلنا شرح مبسط 
لانه في اشياء كثييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير مبهمه بنسبه لي 
ولكن انا عارف مع المده والمثابره راح نفهم كل اشي 
انا عم بلخص في الموضوع .... وكل ما اتحط مشاركه على طول بعمللها نسخ واحطها عندي مشان لما يكبر الموضوع يكون عندي ملخص لكل مشاركاتك 
ونضعه للاخوان المتابعين الجدد 
فرجائي لك انك لا تلفتفت لكل مضلل ولكل مندس ....
متابع بشغف ......

----------


## doctortablet

> اخي الفاضل 
> انت فقط كمل جميلك ولا تهتم لاي شي اخر 
> فقط اعطنا بما لديك ونحن نحكم من خلال التطبيق النظري والعملي..ولا تلتفت الى النقاد  
> ولدي طلب اخر ...تجنب الحديث عن ذكر التوراة او الانجيل او الهندوس 
> فقط ضع اشياء علمية فأنت تعلم ان اشخاص قد يكون لديهم ضعف الوازع الديني وقد يتأثرون بكلام الاديان الاخرى  
> اعرف انك سوف تكون حذراً لكن للاحتياط احببت ان اذكرك 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  [/U]

 شكرا على التذكير  
ولكني ارى الاعتراض حقا للناس وانا ارحب به للغاية ، فأنا لا اكمم الافواه ولا ادعي العلم المطلق ، من حق الناس تعترض وتستفسر والمعدن الجيد بيفرض نفسه . 
وكما يقولون الفضل ما شهدت به الاعادي  
وحقيقة لا يوجد اعادي هنا فالناس كلهم ناس مهذبين ومحترمين والحمد لله فلا بأس بالاعتراض وان شاء الله نكمل فلا تخشوا فراري لاني باتعلم معاكم ، وانا التزم منهج الشفافية والتوثيق العلمي لما اقول ومصدريته ليس اكثر

----------


## abo reem

> طبعا الكل عاوز يعرف كيف نحكم على كل اقتران وما الذي نعتد به عمليا او لا ، ولكن ستواجهنا مشكلة بسيطة وهي اننا لابد ان نتعلم ذلك بالانجليزية والعملية مش صعبة بس مجرد تعود ، كل اقتران بزاوية معينة له اسم ورمز ، وأيضا كل كوكب له اسم ورمز ، والدائرة الفلكية وهي ما يسمى بال Zodiac مقسمة الى 12 قسم اللي بنسمع عنها وهي الحمل والثور وغيره وهذه ايضا لها اسم ورمز . 
> فنتفق مع بعض اننا نتعلمها بالانجليزي ومجرد ما نتعلمها هنفهمها والحقيقة ما لقيتش برنامج بيجيبها بالعربي فلو حد عنده بالعربي هيوفر علينا كتير ، اما غير ذلك فبعد ان نضع لكم الرموز والاسماء فلن استخدم العربية في ذلك . 
> مثلا لما نقول : 
> Moon Ingress Taurus 
> هنفهم معناها فورا ان القمر بيدخل بيت الثور

 السلام عليكم
ياريت شرح تفصيلي لموضوع دخول القمر للابراج السماوية
وايض دخول زحل الى الابراج
وهل يوجد علاقة بين دخول زحل برج الاسد والانهيارات المالية الكبرى

----------


## خالد احمد الغمراوى

السلام عليكم كيف اتعلم استخدام الدورات  القمربة فى المتاجرة

----------


## ابوعبدالله2008

مبروك افتتاح الورشه يادكتر  واصل ياسيدي العلم الذي توصلت اليه . وارجوك لاترد على الجهلاء !!  قال الله تعالى في سورة يونس (قل انظروا ماذا في السماوات والارض وماتغني الايات والنذر عن قوم لايؤمنون )  وقال الله تعالى (ھو الذى جعل الشمس ضیاء والقمر نورا وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنین والحساب ما خلق الله ذلك إلا بالحق یفصل الآیات لقوم يعلمون) سورة يونس ايضا .  هذا العلم فقط للعلماء . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  متابعين معك بشغف يابطل .  أخوك / ابوعبدالله

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم
> ياريت شرح تفصيلي لموضوع دخول القمر للابراج السماوية
> وايض دخول زحل الى الابراج
> وهل يوجد علاقة بين دخول زحل برج الاسد والانهيارات المالية الكبرى

 كل كوكب وخاصة ما نسميهم بالكواكب الخارجية وهي عادة لها دورات زمنية طويلة جدا لما بتغير موقعها من بيت لآخر بتدينا انطباع او اشارة عن تحركات الاسواق لفترات طويلة من سنة وطالع كمان ، وممكن توصل لسبع سنوات ، بالنسبة للانهيارات التاريخية وعلاقتها بالفلك فهذا يستحق منا موضوعا منفصلا تماما لان دراسات كاملة اتعملت على الانهيارات دي وممكن نحاول نذكر باختصار ما ذكر عنها ، اما ما نتعامل معه الآن هو دخول القمر للبيوت وكما قلنا بيستمر لمدة يومين ونصف تقريبا و لو حضرتك تابعت الدورة القمرية لمدة شهر او اتنين سواءا في المستقبل او في الماضي هنفهم كويس ايه اللي ممكن يحصل وان شاء الله اتعرض لذلك ولكن اعذرني حاليا فأنا حريص على عدم التشعب حتى نهضم ما نتعلمه خطوة خطوة ثم ننتقل لما بعده .

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا حضراتكم سمعتم ان جان كان بيحط توقعات سنوية فيا ترى ممكن نعمل زيها او نحصل على مثلها ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ممكن ان شاء الله تبارك وتعالى  
وان شاء الله سأخبركم عن كتاب يصدر سنويا بيكون فيه التوقعات ولكنها مبنية على النظام الفصلي ، وده ايضا جان اشتغل فيه فعندنا الفصول الاربعة .
طبعا الكتاب ده اسمه Almanac
وله موقع خاص وطبعا فيه نسخ قديمة منه وان شاء الله نحصل على النسخة الخاصة ب 2012 
الشيء الثاني اني هأحط لحضراتكم توقعات السنة لمختلف العملات والمعادن والاندكسات لهذا العام ، على سبيل الاستنارة او الذكر و لما يمر العام ان شاء الله هنرجع ونشوف اللي كتبته وهل حدث ام لا ، فكما يقولون ما ابرع المحللين حين يقع الحدث ، ولكن انا باحاول اضع التوقعات قبلها بسنة وان شاء الله تصدق ، ولما يحصل ان شاء الله ساعتها ممكن ادلكم على الطريق ، واعتقد انه مش مهم حاليا بالنسبة لكم معرفة الطريقة لان اغلب المتداولين بيشتغلوا على المدى اليومي او المتوسط واللي هاقوله مداه طويل لمدة سنة بإذن الله 
موقع ال Almanac i,    http://www.stocktradersalmanac.com/sta/home.do

----------


## doctortablet

توقعات الذهب لعام 2012 
الترند العام سيكون صاعدا بإذن الله ولكن التصحيح لم يكتمل بعد ويمكن ان يستمر السعر في الضعف حتى  ابريل الى مايو ثم يعاود الصعود . 
يمكن للسعر ان ينزل حتى 1300 الى 1400 قبل بداية الصعود مجددا

----------


## doctortablet

توقعات الفضة لعام 2012 
الفضة قد بلغ جزءا كبيرا من التصحيح فيما يشبه بداية عام 2009 لكن لم تظهر اشارات الصعود مجددا 
يمكن ان يصل السعر ل 25 دولار قبل معاودة الصعود مجددا

----------


## doctortablet

توقعات اليورو دولار لعام 2012 
يمكن ان يهبط السعر حتى 1.18 
يتوقع ظهور القيعان في مارس وما بين اغسطس وسبتمبر وديسمبر  
الاتجاه العام المتوقع هابط

----------


## doctortablet

ان شاء الله نبدأ في سرد القوانين العامة الفلكية للاقترانات من النوع الهليوسنتريك قريبا

----------


## doctortablet

الزميل الفاضل المولود بتاريخ 27 مايو  
حاولت ارسال رسالة لكنها متعذرة ولكن عموما  
الايام المفضلة للتداول هي الاربعاء وغير المفضلة هي الخميس 
العملات المناسبة هي : الباوند والدولار الكندي و الدولار الامريكي

----------


## forexmen

استفسار يا دكتور جزاك الله خير - تطبيق الفلك علي البورصات الي بتشتغل بضع ساعات في اليوم فقط زي البورصة المصرية والسعودية - حالات اقتران وغيره كتير بتكون في مواعيد غير أوقات التداول فهل نهملها ام لها تاثير حتي ياتي الافتتاح ولا نعتمد فقط علي الحالات الي بيكون فيها تداول وقت الظاهرة الفلكية ؟

----------


## diefallh

> الشيء الغريب اللي ملاحظه انه لسة ما حدش دخل يتريق ولا يتهجم على الموضوع ، مش عارف ليه بس عموما انا عندي قدر من المعلومات افاض الله بها علي ناوي احطها وبعدين انصرف واعتقد انني لا انوي الالتفات لاي تهجم لان عندي رسالة ابلغها فقط وانصرف ، اللي عاوز ياخد بيها هلا وسهلا ، واللي مش عاوز براحته ، المهم اعمل اللي عليا وبس .

  والله العظيم انت راجل زى العسل وكلامك كبير ومخنا هو اللى علىقدنا زادك الله من علمة ووفقك دنيا واخرة  وبارك الله فى صحتك ومالك اعطاك القوة على افهامنا ذلك العلم بالتوفيق دكتور

----------


## manawi



----------


## doctortablet

> استفسار يا دكتور جزاك الله خير - تطبيق الفلك علي البورصات الي بتشتغل بضع ساعات في اليوم فقط زي البورصة المصرية والسعودية - حالات اقتران وغيره كتير بتكون في مواعيد غير أوقات التداول فهل نهملها ام لها تاثير حتي ياتي الافتتاح ولا نعتمد فقط علي الحالات الي بيكون فيها تداول وقت الظاهرة الفلكية ؟

 
سؤال زي الفل وممتاز جدا 
النوع ده من التداولات له طريقة مختلفة تماما وهي باختصار شديد اننا بنحلل الخريطة الفلكية طبقا للحالة الفلكية في اول قمر جديد و بنعمل دراسة للاقترانات بين ذلك اليوم ويوم انشاء البورصة نفسها سواء كانت مصرية او سعودية وبكدة ممكن نتوقع اتجاه أداء البورصة للشهر ككل . 
أما لنفرض مثلا اني شاري اسهم في شركة الاتصالات مثلا من البورصة المصرية وعاوز اعرف أداؤه هيكون ازاي فبنعمل نفس التحليل ولكن مع تاريخ انشاء شركة الاتصالات المصرية وده نوع متقدم قليلا من التحليل وعاوز له شرح طويل نوعا ما ، وربنا ييسر لنا ويبارك في مسعانا ونتطرق اليه . 
عموما لو اردت تعلم الطريقة بتفاصيلها ففيه كتاب ولكنه مطبق على  سوق نيويورك  ودراسة الاسهم فيه و هو Astrology and Stock Market Forecasting (McWhirter) وفيه الكتاب ده كمان The Key to Speculation on the New York Stock Exchange

----------


## doctortablet

> والله العظيم انت راجل زى العسل وكلامك كبير ومخنا هو اللى علىقدنا زادك الله من علمة ووفقك دنيا واخرة  وبارك الله فى صحتك ومالك اعطاك القوة على افهامنا ذلك العلم بالتوفيق دكتور

 تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## mmavtv

جزاك الله كل خير تحياتي لك

----------


## forexmen

مشكور دكتور علي الافادة واعتقد كان فيه برنامج اسمه aspectarian بنقدر نحط فيه تاريخ ميلاد السهم الي بندرسه بفيعطي علاقات فلكية خاصة بداية هذا التاريخ الي يومنا هذا بس مش فاهم اذاي العلاقات الفلكية تختلف باختلاف التاريخ المدخل لليوم الحاضر

----------


## doctortablet

> مشكور دكتور علي الافادة واعتقد كان فيه برنامج اسمه aspectarian بنقدر نحط فيه تاريخ ميلاد السهم الي بندرسه بفيعطي علاقات فلكية خاصة بداية هذا التاريخ الي يومنا هذا بس مش فاهم اذاي العلاقات الفلكية تختلف باختلاف التاريخ المدخل لليوم الحاضر

 برنامج Aspectarian من البرامج الرائعة جدا ، معلش انا مش فاهم سؤال حضرتك هل هو عن كيفية استخدام البرنامج ام عن طريقة التحليل الفلكي لهذا النوع من التحليلات

----------


## alomisi

> توقعات الفضة لعام 2012 
> الفضة قد بلغ جزءا كبيرا من التصحيح فيما يشبه بداية عام 2009 لكن لم تظهر اشارات الصعود مجددا 
> يمكن ان يصل السعر ل 25 دولار قبل معاودة الصعود مجددا

   ممتازززززززززز دكتو استمر اوافقك النضرة باذن الله على الذهب واليورو والفضة :015:

----------


## ابوعبدالله2008

[QUOTE=doctortablet;2315864]طبعا حضراتكم سمعتم ان جان كان بيحط توقعات سنوية فيا ترى ممكن نعمل زيها او نحصل على مثلها ؟؟؟؟؟  ممكن ان شاء الله تبارك وتعالى   وان شاء الله سأخبركم عن كتاب يصدر سنويا بيكون فيه التوقعات ولكنها مبنية على النظام الفصلي ، وده ايضا جان اشتغل فيه فعندنا الفصول الاربعة . طبعا الكتاب ده اسمه Almanac وله موقع خاص وطبعا فيه نسخ قديمة منه وان شاء الله نحصل على النسخة الخاصة ب 2012  الشيء الثاني اني هأحط لحضراتكم توقعات السنة لمختلف العملات والمعادن والاندكسات لهذا العام ، على سبيل الاستنارة او الذكر و لما يمر العام ان شاء الله هنرجع ونشوف اللي كتبته وهل حدث ام لا ، فكما يقولون ما ابرع المحللين حين يقع الحدث ، ولكن انا باحاول اضع التوقعات قبلها بسنة وان شاء الله تصدق ، ولما يحصل ان شاء الله ساعتها ممكن ادلكم على الطريق ، واعتقد انه مش مهم حاليا بالنسبة لكم معرفة الطريقة لان اغلب المتداولين بيشتغلوا على المدى اليومي او المتوسط واللي هاقوله مداه طويل لمدة سنة بإذن الله  موقع ال Almanac i,     http://www.stocktradersalmanac.com/sta/hom  ممكن نسخة 2011 نطلع عليها .

----------


## خالد احمد الغمراوى

السلام عليكم  دكتور عاوزين شرح  لبرنامج زيت9 وشكرا

----------


## ابوعبدالله2008

هذا بواسطة برنامج TimingSolution

----------


## ابوعبدالله2008

ياليت يادكتر ترفق لنا نسخة 2011 
اليورو ايضا متوافق مع الرسم السابق اليوتيا .

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم  دكتور عاوزين شرح  لبرنامج زيت9 وشكرا

 اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا 
بودي تلبية كل الطلبات ، ولكن اعتذر عن شرح اي برنامج من الالف للياء ، أنا أذكر اسم البرامج المستخدمة ومن يحب معرفة شيء معين كيف نقوم به باستخدام البرنامج اساعده في ذلك ، لأن الموضوع له نقطة تركيز رئيسية وهي الدورات الفلكية ، وقد وضعت في المشاركات السابقة طريقة ضبط التوقيت و استخراج الجداول الفلكية للاحداث والاقترانات . 
فأرجو المعذرة

----------


## doctortablet

> هذا بواسطة برنامج TimingSolution

 هذا البرنامج من البرامج الجبارة ما لوش حل ولكن المتوفر منه هو النسخ الديمو لو حد عنده نسخة كاملة يكون شيء ممتاز للغاية

----------


## doctortablet

[QUOTE=ابوعبدالله2008;2316220] 

> طبعا حضراتكم سمعتم ان جان كان بيحط توقعات سنوية فيا ترى ممكن نعمل زيها او نحصل على مثلها ؟؟؟؟؟  ممكن ان شاء الله تبارك وتعالى   وان شاء الله سأخبركم عن كتاب يصدر سنويا بيكون فيه التوقعات ولكنها مبنية على النظام الفصلي ، وده ايضا جان اشتغل فيه فعندنا الفصول الاربعة . طبعا الكتاب ده اسمه Almanac وله موقع خاص وطبعا فيه نسخ قديمة منه وان شاء الله نحصل على النسخة الخاصة ب 2012  الشيء الثاني اني هأحط لحضراتكم توقعات السنة لمختلف العملات والمعادن والاندكسات لهذا العام ، على سبيل الاستنارة او الذكر و لما يمر العام ان شاء الله هنرجع ونشوف اللي كتبته وهل حدث ام لا ، فكما يقولون ما ابرع المحللين حين يقع الحدث ، ولكن انا باحاول اضع التوقعات قبلها بسنة وان شاء الله تصدق ، ولما يحصل ان شاء الله ساعتها ممكن ادلكم على الطريق ، واعتقد انه مش مهم حاليا بالنسبة لكم معرفة الطريقة لان اغلب المتداولين بيشتغلوا على المدى اليومي او المتوسط واللي هاقوله مداه طويل لمدة سنة بإذن الله  موقع ال Almanac i,     http://www.stocktradersalmanac.com/sta/hom  ممكن نسخة 2011 نطلع عليها .

 
هناك عادة اصدارين كل عام واحد للسلع وواحد للاسهم  
ممكن حضرتك هتجد نسخ قديمة لسنوات كثيرة على موقع ال 4shared  http://search.4shared.com/q/1/alamanac

----------


## doctortablet

نسخة 2011 للسلع  http://www.4shared.com/office/E_62Vo...lamanac_20.htm

----------


## doctortablet

قبل ان نتكلم عن الاقترانات الهليوسنتريك و قواعدها نتكلم اولا عن الدرجات المسموح بها في اي مدار لاعتماده فلكيا . 
قلنا ان المدار او الاوربيت هو عبارة عن درجات مسموح بها كفروق في الزوايا فمثلا عندنا الاقتران ب 180 درجة فما هو عدد الدرجات المسموح بها نقصا او زيادة لاعتماد الاقتران كفعال فلكيا . 
عندنا جزئين طبعا اولهما بالنسبة للاقترانات من النوع الجيوسنتريك : 
المسموح به هو Longitudes: 3 Degrees 
بالنسبة للنوع الهليوسنتريك فالمسموح هو :  
Longitudes: 3 Degrees
Latitudes: 0.1 to 0.3 Degree 
ربما تبدو غير مفهومة حاليا لكن سنفهمها ان شاء الله بالتطبيق  
فيه عندنا حاجة كمان اسمها ال Declination 
المسموح فيها كالتالي : 
Geocentric 
Declinations: 1.2 Degrees

----------


## doctortablet

هأحاول اشرح يعني ايه ال declination 
لو حد مننا جاب صحن او طبق اكل مسطح ، هذا الطبق الدائرة الخارجية بتاعته هي عبارة عن المدار ، لو تخيلنا نقطة فوق الطبق ، ونقطة تحت الطبق من الناحية الطرفية للطبق ، فالمسافة بين الطبق وهذه النقطة لاعلى او اسفل هي ال 
Declination 
بمعنى ابسط ال Declination هو المسافة بالدرجات بين الكوكب والمدار لاعلى او لاسفل وهي من الاشياء المهمة جدا جدا في الفلك

----------


## abo reem

> اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا 
> بودي تلبية كل الطلبات ، ولكن اعتذر عن شرح اي برنامج من الالف للياء ، أنا أذكر اسم البرامج المستخدمة ومن يحب معرفة شيء معين كيف نقوم به باستخدام البرنامج اساعده في ذلك ، لأن الموضوع له نقطة تركيز رئيسية وهي الدورات الفلكية ، وقد وضعت في المشاركات السابقة طريقة ضبط التوقيت و استخراج الجداول الفلكية للاحداث والاقترانات . 
> فأرجو المعذرة

 *واضح ان حضرتك شخصية منظمة جدا وتحب تتقن عملك
(ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا)
اكمل مسيرتك كما خطط لها
والله الموفق*

----------


## doctortablet

> *واضح ان حضرتك شخصية منظمة جدا وتحب تتقن عملك
> (ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا)
> اكمل مسيرتك كما خطط لها
> والله الموفق*

 أحسن الله اليك 
في علم النفس يقولون حيث يكون التركيز يكون الانجاز 
وفي المثل بيقولوا اللي بيجري وراء عصفورين بيضيع منه الاتنين  
فأرجو من الله ان اقدم خلاصة يستفيد بها المتداولون وقد تشفع لي عند ربي  
وفي نفس الوقت انا اسعد كثيرا بالأسئلة و ارحب بها لانها هي راس المال الذي اعمل به ، فلا يتحرج احد ان يسأل ، واللي عارف من المتابعين يجيب كمان ونفهم بعضنا كلنا بصورة عمل جماعي ونتعاون على الاقل في المناقشات ، لانك لا تدرك حجم الفائدة من اي استفسار اتلقاه او فكرة نناقشها ، فأول العلم صمت ثم تفكير ثم سؤال ثم بحث عن الاجابة .

----------


## doctortablet

ما زال امامنا ما يقارب الاربع ساعات حتى تنتهي اقترانات اليوم وبعدها ان شاء الله سنقوم برفع الشارتات على مختلف العملات لنرى هل كان هناك تأثير بالفعل ام لا

----------


## doctortablet

اقترانات يوم 30 التي كتبناها في المشاركة رقم 25 هي :    
01:18 MOON Sesquisquare NORTH T.N.
05:22 MOON Opposition SATURN
06:09 MOON Sextile NEPTUNE
06:30 MOON Ingress Taurus
09:59 MOON Semisextile URANUS
11:29 MOON Conjunction JUPITER
16:15 MOON Square MERCURY
16:18 MOON Semisquare VENUS
16:48 MERCURY Semisquare VENUS
22:18 MOON Sesquisquare MARS
23:26 MOON Trine PLUTO  
اللي يحب يشوف تأثير كل اقتران يفتح شارت الخمس دقائق ، هذا لمن يحب أما الطريقة التي سأتبعها هي باستخدام الاقترانات الرئيسية فقط وهذه سأمثلها بخطوط زرقاء عمودية ، وسأضع خط اصفر عمودي على وقت دخول القمر لبرج الثور ، وسيكون هناك خط أحمر عمودي على موعد الاقتران الهليو . 
إن شاء الله ستكون الشارتات مبشرة واللي هنستفيده منها مبدئيا هو تأكيدنا لاستخدام توقيتات جرينتش وانها فعالة بالفعل .

----------


## doctortablet

بينما ننتظر اكتمال الاقترانات خلونا نعمل حاجتين دلوقت  
اول حاجة عاوزين نلخص اللي وصلناله علشان ما نتوهش ويفضل حبل افكارنا متصل ومتماسك ومتدرج ومنطقي وتاني حاجة نتناقش شوية ونشوف احنا عاوزين نوصل لايه بالضبط وما هي الاسئلة التي تنتظر اجابات وما هي علامات الاستفهام الموجودة حتى الآن ؟؟؟ 
عنوان الموضوع مرتبط بالدورة القمرية التي تبدأ بالقمر الجديد ومنتصفها هو البدر وتستغرق حوالي 28 يوم ، وقلنا اننا هنقسمها مبدئيا الى اربعة اقسام . 
عرفنا انه اللي يهمنا هو ان الدورة القمرية هتحكم الاتجاه على مستوى الاسابيع قد تكون واحدا او اثنين او اكثر وستكون هذه هي الدورة الاكبر ، ثم انتقلنا لمستوى التجارة اليومي فقلنا انه كل يومين ونص تقريبا بيدخل القمر برج جديد ، وانتقلنا لمستوى الساعات على مدار اليوم فقلنا ان لدينا اقترانات يومية للقمر واتفقنا على اعتماد توقيت جرينتش في تحديدها واستخراجها بأي من البرامج الفلكية التي اعتمدناها للمتابعة . 
يبقى كدة احنا بنطبق مبدأ Wheels within wheels 
هذا على المستوى الجيوسنتريك ، وعندنا دورات اكبر من الدورة القمرية وقلنا انها ستكون مرتبطة نوعا ما بالاقترانات من النوع الهليوسنتريك .  
اتكلمنا عن الاقترانات وقلنا انه عندنا انواع كتير ولكن اللي يهمنا هو الاقترانات الرئيسية وتكلمنا عن المدار والزوايا المسموحة لاعتماد الاقتران كاقتران فعال . 
وقلنا ايضا انه من خلال القواعد العامة والاستثناءات يمكننا توقع حركة اليوم بقدر كبير من الدقة .  
كدة لخصنا اللي عملناه في الكام مشاركة اللي فاتوا بفضل الله . 
بس فيه علامات استفهام كثيرة ما زالت مطروحة وتنتظر الاجابة ، فمثلا سنجد في الشارتات بعد رفعها بالمشيئة ان الاقترانات نجحت بالفعل في اصطياد الكثير من الحركات والتغيرات ولكن هناك نقاط اخرى حدث عندها انعكاسات ولم يكن موعد اقتران فهل هناك تفسير لذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
نلاحظ ايضا انه في كثير من الاقترانات نجد السعر طلع شمعة مثلا او اتنين وبعدين بدأ الانعكاس فما الذي جعله يصعد ولماذا توقف عند تلك النقطة ؟؟؟ لازم فيه حاجة رجعته او صدته من فوق مثلا فما هي ؟؟؟؟ 
هنحاول نجيب عن التساؤل الأخير ده ونقول انه صحيح الاقتران حدد الزمن لكن السعر كان لسة ما وصلش مرحلة التربيع ولما وصل انعكس ، بس فيه مشكلة وهي ان الجماعة بتوع التربيع بيحسبوه صحيح بس على فترات طويلة لكن الانعكاس بيحصل في مجال ضيق للغاية فأين هو التربيع وما هي قيمته ونعرفها ازاي ومنين ؟؟؟؟؟ 
صحيح احنا بنصيد التوقيت بدقة بس لسة مش عارفين هيطلع والا هينزل السعر بعدها يبقى لازم تكون عندنا استراتيجية للاستفادة من الحكاية دي ، والحتة دي هنلاحظها في الشارتات انه فعلا نصيد الوقت وربما بدقة عالية ولكن فين السعر وهيروح فين ؟؟؟  
طبعا في بقية مواضيع زملاءنا الاعزاء الذين اشتغلوا بخطوط وزوايا جان كان السعر واضح والخطوط واضحة بس مش عارفين نجيب الزمن بدقة . 
اعتقد دلوقت نقدر ندمج الطريقتين مع بعض بدقة قد تكون شيء رائع للغاية ، فنستخدم مؤشرات زوايا وخطوط جان  وساعة الاقتران بنشوف السعر وعند اقرب خط من خطوط جان نتوقع الانعكاس . 
اترككم للتفكير والمناقشة والتجريب ولي عودة لمناقشة المزيد حول هذه الاستراتيجية بإذن الله .

----------


## Amro

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك ( مش عارف اسمك )  
اتابع معك ولكنى لا استطيع ان اتابع فى صمت كما يفعل الكثيييييير ممن لديهم المعلومات الكافيه لذلك وهم يقرأون الأن مشاركتى 
واعلم جيداً ان الأمر مرهق للغايه عليك لأنك ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن فى غايه الإنتظام 
ويمكن ان تعلم ان بفضل الله تعالى لدى الكثير والكثير لأقوله لكن لا اريد ان اتدخل واحدث تشويش على انتظام افكارك
ولكن فى نفس الوقت لا يمكن ان اقف لأشاهد فقط  
لذلك اتمنى منك ان تترك الأجزاء الأساسيه التى تحتاج إلى شرح وانا تحت امرك  
فقط حدد الجزء الذى تريد شرحه وانا مستعد إن شاء الله تعالى 
أو إن أبيت ذلك فما عليك ان تقول لى ماذا افعل وستجدنى إن شاء الله خير عون لك  
فجزاك الله كل الخير لما تبذله لوجه الله تعالى*

----------


## doctortablet

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك ( مش عارف اسمك )  
> اتابع معك ولكنى لا استطيع ان اتابع فى صمت كما يفعل الكثيييييير ممن لديهم المعلومات الكافيه لذلك وهم يقرأون الأن مشاركتى 
> واعلم جيداً ان الأمر مرهق للغايه عليك لأنك ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن فى غايه الإنتظام 
> ويمكن ان تعلم ان بفضل الله تعالى لدى الكثير والكثير لأقوله لكن لا اريد ان اتدخل واحدث تشويش على انتظام افكارك
> ولكن فى نفس الوقت لا يمكن ان اقف لأشاهد فقط  
> لذلك اتمنى منك ان تترك الأجزاء الأساسيه التى تحتاج إلى شرح وانا تحت امرك  
> فقط حدد الجزء الذى تريد شرحه وانا مستعد إن شاء الله تعالى 
> أو إن أبيت ذلك فما عليك ان تقول لى ماذا افعل وستجدنى إن شاء الله خير عون لك  
> فجزاك الله كل الخير لما تبذله لوجه الله تعالى*

 
سيدي الفاضل وأستاذي الكبير 
أولا انا اسمي محمد الشبراوي  
طبعا ده شرف كبير لي ان حضرتك تشرفنا بعلمك ووجودك معنا ، الموضوع موضوعك يا فندم لك ان تقول وتفعل ما تشاء ، فلا أنكر أبدا أنني تتلمذت على أيديكم أولا ثم شاء الله لي أن أتعمق بعض الشيء في هذا الجزء . 
ما فيش أي تعارض بيننا بالمرة اللي تحب تقوله وتعمله لك مطلق الحرية و يسعدني أن أتعلم من حضرتك ، ولعلك أول من يستجيب لدعوتي للجانوية بالاتحاد ، فالاتحاد قوة ، ويد الله مع الجماعة . 
ربما لا تسعفني الكلمات لوصف فرحتي بقدومك إلينا والعمل معنا فهو شرف لي ايما شرف ، و أسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## doctortablet

نتساءل الآن إذا كنا قد وجدنا طريقة لاستخدام الاقترانات مع زوايا جان و خطوطه فهل يمكن أن نستخدم المزيد ؟؟؟؟ 
إن شاء الله سيكون . 
فقد تعلمنا من زملائنا في مواضيعهم المتعددة طريقة توقع الزمن الذي يحدث عنده الانعكاس عن طريق استخدام السعر ، فالطريقة المتبعة هي البحث عن قمة واضحة او قاع ونشوف السعر كام وبعد كدة نحسب الجذر التربيعي فيكون الرقم الناتج هو عدد الأيام التي يحدث عندها الانعكاس وهي طريقة فعالة وممتازة بس لها مشكلتين أنا شخصيا عانيت منهم ، اولها ان الرقم اللي بيطلع بيكون كبير شوية يعني مثلا يطلع 19 يعني لسة هأستنى 19 يوم تداول ؟؟؟
طب ما انا فاتح صفقات وعاوز اعرف انا رايح فين ، المشكلة التانية هي انه عند اليوم ال 19 المحسوب ممكن يكون الانعكاس بعدها بشوية او قبلها بشوية ، فكيف نطور هذه الطريقة ؟؟؟  
في أحد المنتديات وجدت كاتبا كتب فكرة رائعة جدا وهي انه ما دام علاقة التربيع ثابتة يبقى مش لازم استنى 19 يوم ده انا ممكن احدد انعكاس قريب بنفس الطريقة بمعنى ان الرقم اللي طلع من حساب الجذر وهو 19 طبقا لمثالنا اجيب جذره هو كمان وبكدة احصل على موعد اقرب واللي طلع اجيب جذره كمان فأحصل على موعد اقرب .  
بس النهاردة بقى فيه عندنا أداة زمنية دقيقة للغاية وهي الاقترانات ، يبقى ممكن نطبق نفس الطريقة بأخذ جذر السعر عند قمة او قاع قوي وظاهر و اروح لليوم المتوقع وابحث في الاقترانات أيها قوي ويمكن ان يحدث عنده الانعكاس فنحصل على دقة عالية جدا في تحديد مواعيد الانعكاسات الرئيسية . 
وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## diefallh

> الزميل الفاضل المولود بتاريخ 27 مايو  
> حاولت ارسال رسالة لكنها متعذرة ولكن عموما  
> الايام المفضلة للتداول هي الاربعاء وغير المفضلة هي الخميس 
> العملات المناسبة هي : الباوند والدولار الكندي و الدولار الامريكي

  الف شكر دكتورنا على الاهتمام وصلت شاكرين الافضال

----------


## doctortablet

ما دامت الشارتات موجودة والبيانات التاريخية متوفرة وكل واحد فينا أكيد بطبعه ميال للتداول على نوع معين من العملات او المعادن او المحاصيل او الاندكسات ، وما دمنا عرفنا موضوع الاقترانات ده وعندنا برامج الفلك ليه ما نروحش لكل قمة او قاع تاريخي او رئيسي ونجيب التاريخ بتاعه ونطلعه من برامج الفلك ونشوف الاقترانات ونحاول نشوف ايه يا ترى اللي حصل في اليوم ده وليه انعكس السعر ، هذه هي الطريقة المتبعة في دراسة تأثير الاقترانات وعندنا برنامج ممتاز وهو ال Timing Solution 
بيقوم بعمليات تحليل إحصائية بالغة الدقة ومتعددة الامكانيات تمكننا من تتبع النمطية في سلوك العملات وغيرها لاستشفاف الدورات الفلكية الكبرى والصغرى والجزئية ويتميز هذا البرنامج بتعدد امكانياته بين فلك ومؤشرات فنية وشبكات عصبية وغيره .

----------


## doctortablet

تساءلت كثيرا بيني وبين نفسي سؤالا كان من المنطقي أن يتساءله الكثيرون ألا وهو كيف اكتشف جان كل هذا ؟؟؟
قال بعض الكتاب انه بالصدفة زار الهند ووجد البائعين بيستخدموا مربع التسعة في حساباتهم ، وقال البعض انه بينما كان يتجول وجد ال Emerald Tablet
وهي عبارة عن لوح حجري أثري يقال انه كان مكتوب عليه كيف كانوا يتوقعون او يحسبون اسعار القمح فجابها وتخصص فيها . 
لكن هل هذه هي الحقيقة ؟؟؟؟؟ 
الرجل كان بارعا في الفلك والأشكال الهندسية و حساب الجمل وغيره . 
قادني هذا التساؤل إلى شيء آخر وهو ما هي العلاقة بين الأشكال الهندسية والفلك ؟؟؟ 
ما احنا أصلا بنتكلم عن زوايا والفلك كله ما هو إلا أشكال هندسية منتظمة للغاية . 
يبقى احنا ما نستغناش عن الأشكال الهندسية ، بس المشكلة التي تؤرق الجميع دائما هي من أين أبدأ ؟؟؟؟؟ 
تم التعارف على استخدام قمة او قاع تاريخي ، لأنه بالمنطق عند هذا اليوم حدث تربيع بين السعر والزمن فتعتبر نقطة نقيس منها ، ولكن أيهما أصح أجيب من قمة أم من قاع ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وما هي النقاط التي نبدأ القياس منها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
سنعرف أيها أصح حين نتكلم عن البوكس بتاع جان وهنا سنصنفه على انه شكل هندسي ، بس يا ترى ايه علاقته بالفلك ؟؟؟؟ 
بالطبع وجدوا في شارتات جان انه كان بيرسم خطوط تعبر عن مسار الكواكب ودي بتعمل كخطوط دعم او مقاومة للسعر ، فالحقيقة أنا لما رسمتها ورسمت البوكس وجدت ان خطوط البوكس نقدر ان نقول انها شبه متطابقة مع خطوط الكواكب ، عاوز أوصل لنقطة إن الأشكال الهندسية اللي بنرسمها كلها ذات أساس فلكي ، وبما ان لها أساس فلكي ممكن نظبطها جدا على شارتاتنا باستخدام الاقترانات كمان .  
طبعا زميلنا و أستاذنا الفاضل Amro
من أكبر الأخصائيين في بوكس جان  
فأنا في الحقيقة وجدت مجموعة لقوانين هذا البوكس وكيف يرسم بدقة وهل يرسم على قاع او قمة و إن شاء الله نشرح البوكس ونقول قوانينه وكيفية استخدامه لتوقع الانعكاسات ، ولابد أن لدى أستاذنا Amro ما يضيفه في هذه النقطة .

----------


## خالد احمد الغمراوى

السلام عليكم انا مهتم كتير بعلم الفلك ارجو من حضرتك شرح القترانات على برنامج زيت9 لكى اتعلمها

----------


## doctortablet

شارتاتنا لهذا اليوم على الربع ساعة لأنها أوضح و سنلاحظ أن الأثر واضح في بعض العملات أكثر من غيرها

----------


## doctortablet

عملات أخرى

----------


## doctortablet

اسم كل شارت فيه اسم العملة

----------


## doctortablet

أكتفي بهذه الشارتات الستة ولمن أراد استخراجها بسرعة فكل ما عليك هو فتح اي شارت على الربع ساعة ووضع خطوط عمودية حسب توقيت الاقترانات ثم حفظها على هيئة تمبليت ، ثم تطبيق التمبلت على اي عملة تريدها ، و أترك لكم التعليق بأنفسكم هل الاقترانات طريقة ناجحة ام كلام فارغ

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم انا مهتم كتير بعلم الفلك ارجو من حضرتك شرح القترانات على برنامج زيت9 لكى اتعلمها

 
لا بأس أخي الكريم فلعل لك حاجة نقضيها ، ولكن هل طبقت ما قلناه من تظبيط الوقت حسب جرينتش ، وهل جربت استخراج الجداول كما سبق وذكرنا ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بعد أن تطبق ما ذكر إن كانت لك أسئلة إن شاء الله نجيب عليها

----------


## doctortablet

شارتات دخول القمر برج الثور ، دي فقط للتوضيح بس هنستفيد منها بعدين ان شاء الله لما القمر يدخل البرج اللي بعده علشان نشوف هل كانت هناك فروق في السلوك مع دخول الابراج المختلفة وهل تنطبق مع ما ذكرناه عنها من قبل ، ودي ان شاء الله ممكن نجمعها على أخر الشهر القمري

----------


## doctortablet

اقترانات يوم 31 يناير بإذن الله  
Geocentric  
يوم 31 يناير   
04:11 SUN Square MOON
07:44 MOON Quincunx NORTH T.N.
16:32 MOON Semisquare URANUS  
HelioCentric : 
23:45 VENUS Sesquisquare PLUTO 
هنلاحظ انه عندنا اقتران رئيسي واحد فقط بين الشمس والقمر وده بنسميه الربع الأول من الدورة القمرية  
First Quarter 
وما زال توقع الاتجاه ان يستمر في الانخفاض بإذن الله

----------


## doctortablet

في الغد إن شاء الله نبدأ في شرح البوكس 144 
تصبحون على خيرا ويوما موفقا بإذن الله

----------


## doctortablet

الذهب اليوم بدأ يرتفع فهو حاليا 1740 و أرى انه هيكمل لغاية 1750 او بعدها بقليل ثم يبدأ في الارتداد على مستوى الاربع ساعات نجد ان مستويات المقاومة التالية عند 1765 و 1780 
وانا أذكر ذلك على سبيل انه دي الارقام اللي لو تجاوز 1750 يرتد منها لكني ما زلت متمسكا بوجهة نظري انه الى نزول

----------


## samer1

صباح الخير أخي محمد . حبيت اصبح عليك  مع إنو أنا عندي  بعد الظهر . 
مستناينك

----------


## abo reem

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					  بينما ننتظر اكتمال الاقترانات خلونا نعمل حاجتين دلوقت  
اول حاجة عاوزين نلخص اللي وصلناله علشان ما نتوهش ويفضل حبل افكارنا متصل ومتماسك ومتدرج ومنطقي وتاني حاجة نتناقش شوية ونشوف احنا عاوزين نوصل لايه بالضبط وما هي الاسئلة التي تنتظر اجابات وما هي علامات الاستفهام الموجودة حتى الآن ؟؟؟ 
عنوان الموضوع مرتبط بالدورة القمرية التي تبدأ بالقمر الجديد ومنتصفها هو البدر وتستغرق حوالي 28 يوم ، وقلنا اننا هنقسمها مبدئيا الى اربعة اقسام . 
عرفنا انه اللي يهمنا هو ان الدورة القمرية هتحكم الاتجاه على مستوى الاسابيع قد تكون واحدا او اثنين او اكثر وستكون هذه هي الدورة الاكبر ، ثم انتقلنا لمستوى التجارة اليومي فقلنا انه كل يومين ونص تقريبا بيدخل القمر برج جديد ، وانتقلنا لمستوى الساعات على مدار اليوم فقلنا ان لدينا اقترانات يومية للقمر واتفقنا على اعتماد توقيت جرينتش في تحديدها واستخراجها بأي من البرامج الفلكية التي اعتمدناها للمتابعة . 
يبقى كدة احنا بنطبق مبدأ Wheels within wheels 
هذا على المستوى الجيوسنتريك ، وعندنا دورات اكبر من الدورة القمرية وقلنا انها ستكون مرتبطة نوعا ما بالاقترانات من النوع الهليوسنتريك .  
اتكلمنا عن الاقترانات وقلنا انه عندنا انواع كتير ولكن اللي يهمنا هو الاقترانات الرئيسية وتكلمنا عن المدار والزوايا المسموحة لاعتماد الاقتران كاقتران فعال . 
وقلنا ايضا انه من خلال القواعد العامة والاستثناءات يمكننا توقع حركة اليوم بقدر كبير من الدقة .  
كدة لخصنا اللي عملناه في الكام مشاركة اللي فاتوا بفضل الله . 
بس فيه علامات استفهام كثيرة ما زالت مطروحة وتنتظر الاجابة ، فمثلا سنجد في الشارتات بعد رفعها بالمشيئة ان الاقترانات نجحت بالفعل في اصطياد الكثير من الحركات والتغيرات ولكن هناك نقاط اخرى حدث عندها انعكاسات ولم يكن موعد اقتران فهل هناك تفسير لذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
نلاحظ ايضا انه في كثير من الاقترانات نجد السعر طلع شمعة مثلا او اتنين وبعدين بدأ الانعكاس فما الذي جعله يصعد ولماذا توقف عند تلك النقطة ؟؟؟ لازم فيه حاجة رجعته او صدته من فوق مثلا فما هي ؟؟؟؟ 
هنحاول نجيب عن التساؤل الأخير ده ونقول انه صحيح الاقتران حدد الزمن لكن السعر كان لسة ما وصلش مرحلة التربيع ولما وصل انعكس ، بس فيه مشكلة وهي ان الجماعة بتوع التربيع بيحسبوه صحيح بس على فترات طويلة لكن الانعكاس بيحصل في مجال ضيق للغاية فأين هو التربيع وما هي قيمته ونعرفها ازاي ومنين ؟؟؟؟؟ 
صحيح احنا بنصيد التوقيت بدقة بس لسة مش عارفين هيطلع والا هينزل السعر بعدها يبقى لازم تكون عندنا استراتيجية للاستفادة من الحكاية دي ، والحتة دي هنلاحظها في الشارتات انه فعلا نصيد الوقت وربما بدقة عالية ولكن فين السعر وهيروح فين ؟؟؟  
طبعا في بقية مواضيع زملاءنا الاعزاء الذين اشتغلوا بخطوط وزوايا جان كان السعر واضح والخطوط واضحة بس مش عارفين نجيب الزمن بدقة . 
اعتقد دلوقت نقدر ندمج الطريقتين مع بعض بدقة قد تكون شيء رائع للغاية ، فنستخدم مؤشرات زوايا وخطوط جان  وساعة الاقتران بنشوف السعر وعند اقرب خط من خطوط جان نتوقع الانعكاس . 
اترككم للتفكير والمناقشة والتجريب ولي عودة لمناقشة المزيد حول هذه الاستراتيجية بإذن الله .     السلام عليكم
ماذا تقصد حضرتك بان السعر لم يصل مرحلة التربيع
هل تقصد وصوله لزاوية معينه من زوايا الشكل المربع 90 - 180 - 270 - 360 
ام تقصد وصوله لمرحلة الاتزان السعرى الزمنى او ما يسمى الهارمونى بين السعر والزمن
رجاء شرح هذه الجزئية لان مهم جدااا ان نعرف معى اللفظ المستخدم
واشكرك بقوة على مجهودك
بصراحة الواحد مش عارف يشكر مين ولا مين
هاكتب الاسماء مع حفظ الالقاب
حمادة سلام 
محمد الشبراوى - تابلت
عمرو
بطوط
سمارى
براين
تلميذ الايام
وجهة نظر
فوكسى
مع الاعتذار لمن نسيت اسمه
ربنا يخليكم لبعض ويخليكم للغلابة يارب
اقسم بالله بادعى ليكم كلكم من قلبى
عمرى ما شوفت تجمع جميل بالشكل ده
(واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا)
يارب وفق الجميع*

----------


## brain2jene

السلام عليكم اخي محمد وصباح الخيرات لك  
الا تعتقد ان الذهب اخترق مقاومة هائلة الا وهي 1681 وانت تعرف ما هذا الرقم ،،، الا يفضي هذا بعد كل هذه الاغلاقات فوقها بكثير انه بصدد تحقيق قمة اخرى ...او على الاقل الارتفاع نسبيا قبل الهبوط؟
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## abo reem

> السلام عليكم اخي محمد وصباح الخيرات لك  
> الا تعتقد ان الذهب اخترق مقاومة هائلة الا وهي 1681 وانت تعرف ما هذا الرقم ،،، الا يفضي هذا بعد كل هذه الاغلاقات فوقها بكثير انه بصدد تحقيق قمة اخرى ...او على الاقل الارتفاع نسبيا قبل الهبوط؟
> تحياتي العطرة

 صباح الفل يا استاذ براين

----------


## doctortablet

> صباح الخير أخي محمد . حبيت اصبح عليك  مع إنو أنا عندي  بعد الظهر . 
> مستناينك

 صباح الفل يا عزيزي ، صباحك أخضر إن شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

> * 
> السلام عليكم
> ماذا تقصد حضرتك بان السعر لم يصل مرحلة التربيع
> هل تقصد وصوله لزاوية معينه من زوايا الشكل المربع 90 - 180 - 270 - 360 
> ام تقصد وصوله لمرحلة الاتزان السعرى الزمنى او ما يسمى الهارمونى بين السعر والزمن
> رجاء شرح هذه الجزئية لان مهم جدااا ان نعرف معى اللفظ المستخدم
> واشكرك بقوة على مجهودك
> بصراحة الواحد مش عارف يشكر مين ولا مين
> هاكتب الاسماء مع حفظ الالقاب
> ...

 جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منا و منك ان شاء الله  
ما أقصده بالتربيع هو اعتمادي على فهمنا لمفا و أيضا اعتمد على ان القراء عندهم خلفية جيدة عن جان من خلال ما عرض ونوقش في مواضيع زملاءنا الجانوية جزاهم الله خيرا ، وتسميتهم بالجانوية هو لفظ احب استخدامه ويعني من يدرسون ويطبقون طرق جان  ، طبعا عرفنا ان جان وجد علاقة بين الزمن والسعر ، بمعنى انه لما الزمن والسعر يوصلوا للعلاقة دي بيحدث الانعكاس ، واحنا لما بنحلل الزمن او السعر بنستخدم الجذر التربيعي يعني بنعمل عملية عكسية لاستخراج العلاقة وعكس الجذر التربيعي هو التربيع نفسه ، مش عاوز اعقد الموضوع بس ممكن نفهمها بأنه تحققت العلاقة التي يحدث عندها الانعكاس سواء كان بالمفهوم الهندسي او الرقمي ، ولما نتكلم عن البوكس او مربع جان بنلاقي انه مربع كشكل وكعلاقة .

----------


## abo reem

> جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منا و منك ان شاء الله  
> ما أقصده بالتربيع هو اعتمادي على فهمنا لمفا و أيضا اعتمد على ان القراء عندهم خلفية جيدة عن جان من خلال ما عرض ونوقش في مواضيع زملاءنا الجانوية جزاهم الله خيرا ، وتسميتهم بالجانوية هو لفظ احب استخدامه ويعني من يدرسون ويطبقون طرق جان  ، طبعا عرفنا ان جان وجد علاقة بين الزمن والسعر ، بمعنى انه لما الزمن والسعر يوصلوا للعلاقة دي بيحدث الانعكاس ، واحنا لما بنحلل الزمن او السعر بنستخدم الجذر التربيعي يعني بنعمل عملية عكسية لاستخراج العلاقة وعكس الجذر التربيعي هو التربيع نفسه ، مش عاوز اعقد الموضوع بس ممكن نفهمها بأنه تحققت العلاقة التي يحدث عندها الانعكاس سواء كان بالمفهوم الهندسي او الرقمي ، ولما نتكلم عن البوكس او مربع جان بنلاقي انه مربع كشكل وكعلاقة .

 شكرا للتوضيح

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
في الشارتاتك السابق هل تستخدم توقيت جرينتش أم ماذا ؟ وماهي برنامج الشارت لديك ؟ 
وشكرًا

----------


## السديري

> السلام عليكم اخي محمد وصباح الخيرات لك  
> الا تعتقد ان الذهب اخترق مقاومة هائلة الا وهي 1681 وانت تعرف ما هذا الرقم ،،، الا يفضي هذا بعد كل هذه الاغلاقات فوقها بكثير انه بصدد تحقيق قمة اخرى ...او على الاقل الارتفاع نسبيا قبل الهبوط؟
> تحياتي العطرة

  
+1

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم اخي محمد وصباح الخيرات لك  
> الا تعتقد ان الذهب اخترق مقاومة هائلة الا وهي 1681 وانت تعرف ما هذا الرقم ،،، الا يفضي هذا بعد كل هذه الاغلاقات فوقها بكثير انه بصدد تحقيق قمة اخرى ...او على الاقل الارتفاع نسبيا قبل الهبوط؟
> تحياتي العطرة

 كلام ممتاز ، حضرتك ممكن تلاحظ توقعاتي للذهب لعام 2012 انه من المتوقع ان يكون عاما صاعدا ويغلب عليه الارتفاع ، طيب ليه انا متوقع حدوث انخفاض ؟؟؟؟ 
لو جينا على المستوى اليومي فبالفعل تم اختراق مقاومة قوية من 1680 وطالع بس هتلاحظ انه من يوم 29 ديسمبر طالع في اتجاه واحد وما عملش تصحيح ، والمنطقي انه لو هيكمل طلوع لازم يريح شوية وياخد نفسه وبعدين يطلع ، هنلاقي انه على المستوى الأسبوعي عندنا تقريبا اربع اسابيع صاعدة ، وواقفين عند او بالقرب من مقاومة اسبوعية قوية وهي 1750 
يعني المفروض انه عندنا تشبع بالشراء ولازم الذهب يتلم ويخلي عنده دم وينزل وسيكون بإذن الله . 
ده بالنظام التحليلي الكلاسيكي . 
لما نتكلم عن دورات الفلك القمرية ونلاقي انه طالع اربع اسابيع ورا بعض يبقى قضى دورة قمرية تقريبا في اتجاه واحد ، لما نلاقي انه ثلاثة او اربعة أقسام من دورة القمر واخدة اتجاه واحد يبقى  المتوقع انه هينتقل لدورة قمرية مشابهة للدورة القمرية قبل تلك التي نحن فيها .

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> في الشارتاتك السابق هل تستخدم توقيت جرينتش أم ماذا ؟ وماهي برنامج الشارت لديك ؟ 
> وشكرًا

 الشارتات السابقة كلها من منصة شركة forex  www.forex.com 
والحقيقة وجدت انها من افضل المنصات أولا لتوقيتها وهو توقيت جرينتش يعني مش محتاج تجويلات ولخبطة مالهاش داعي ، ثانيها هو توفر المحاصيل والعملات و الاندكسات عليها

----------


## doctortablet

نسيت أقول لحضراتكم شيء مهم عن الدورات القمرية ، ويمكن ده تفسير اللي شايفينه النهاردة ، فدورة القمر احنا قلنا اربعة اقسام ، تبدأ من القمر الجديد وبعدين الربع الاول وبعدين البدر وبعدين الربع التاني وبعدين ندخل على قمر جديد . 
النقطتين المهمين جدا هما القمر الجديد و البدر ودول في الغالب بيحصل معاهم قمة او قاع مؤقت ، وممكن نشوف نفس الحكاية مع الربع الاول والاخير ، انا قلت امبارح ان النهاردة هو يوم الربع الاول ، لذلك ان اليوم قد نرى فيه ارتفاعا مؤقتا ثم نعاود الهبوط . وربنا كريم .

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله 
نبدأ نتكلم عن البوكس 144 ، وطبعا له اسم وهو مربع 144 بس يعني اسم البوكس ده ظريف حقيقة . 
طبعا فيه مربعات تانية ان شاء الله نتكلم عنها زي ال 52 و ال 90 ونعرف ايه الفروق بينها ، بس النهاردة ان شاء الله احنا مع ال 144 . 
بما انه مربع يبقى كشكل هندسي طوله زي عرضه ، يبقى اول حاجة نعرفها انه طوله 144 و عرضه 144 وطبعا الطول والعرض هم الزمن والسعر كما نعرف . 
جان قسم المربع ده الى أثمان و أثلاث ،في الجهتين يعني على الزمن و على السعر ، طيب عاوزين نرسمه بإيدنا كدة علشان الحاجة لما نرسما بإيدنا بتثبت فكرتها كويس .  
لما نقسم ال 144 على 8 هيكون الناتج هو 18 يعني لو بنتكلم على الزمن هيكون عندنا كل 18 يوم يمثل واحد على ثمانية من ال 144  
ولما نقسم ال 144 على 3 علشان نحصل على الأثلاث هيكون الناتج هو 48 يعني كل 48 يوم هيمثل عندنا ثلث لل 144 . 
نعد مع بعض كدة تاني 144 مقسومة على 8 تساوي 18 
الآن سنقسم ال 144 الى أثمان هنبدأ من الصفر بزيادة 18 لغاية ما نوصل الى 144 
يبقى بالترتيب 0 ثم 18 ثم 36 ثم 54 ثم 72 ثم 90 ثم 108 ثم 126 ثم النهاية وهي 144 
يبقى معنى الكلام ده ان ال 18 هي واحد على ثمانية من ال 144 
ال 36 هي اثنين على ثمانية من ال 144 
ال 54 هي ثلاثة على ثمانية من ال 144 
ال 72 هي اربعة على ثمانية من ال 144 
ال 90 هي خمسة على ثمانية من ال 144 وهكذا .  
ولما نقسم ال 144 على ثلاثة الناتج هو 48 
يبقى نبدأ من الصفر وبعدين 48 وبعدين 96 وبعدين 144 
معنى الكلام ده ان ال 48 هي واحد على ثلاثة من ال 144 
و ال 96 هي اثنين على ثلاثة من ال 144 
و ال 144 هي نهاية البوكس . 
بعد كدة هنعرف اهمية هذه التقسيمات بإذن الله

----------


## doctortablet

تعالوا دلوقت نطبق طرق زملاءنا في حساب الدورات على سعر الذهب 
بس انا بأحب أطبقها بطريقة مختلفة شوية ، دلوقت احنا نقترب من ال 1750 تعالوا نجيب جذرها 41.8 بالتقريب هنقول 42 ، تعالوا نشوف آخر قاع هنلاقيه 1522 نجيب جذره هنلاقيه 39 و شوية كسور صغيرة  
نطرح ال 39 من ال 42 الفرق هيطلع 3 يعني 3 دورات صاعدة  
ارجع اعملها بالعكس علشان اجيب الرقم بدقة  
جذر ال 1522 هو 39 نضيف عليه 3 ونربع الناتج هنلاقيه 1764 يبقى معنى الكلام ده ان الذهب المفروض يطلع لغاية 1764 وبنقول 1765 للتقريب وبكدة يكون كمل 3 دورات صاعدة ، أحسن له يتلم وينزل لانه لو ما نزلش انا هاسيب الفوركس ده خالص بصراحة .

----------


## السديري

> الشارتات السابقة كلها من منصة شركة forex  www.forex.com 
> والحقيقة وجدت انها من افضل المنصات أولا لتوقيتها وهو توقيت جرينتش يعني مش محتاج تجويلات ولخبطة مالهاش داعي ، ثانيها هو توفر المحاصيل والعملات و الاندكسات عليها

  
بارك الله فيك وتم التحميل ميتاتريدر  
وهل مربع 144 هو نفسه اللي موجودة ببرنامج Gannalyst Professional 5.0

----------


## doctortablet

> بارك الله فيك وتم التحميل ميتاتريدر  
> وهل مربع 144 هو نفسه اللي موجودة ببرنامج Gannalyst Professional 5.0

 بالظبط كدة يافندم

----------


## السديري

> تعالوا دلوقت نطبق طرق زملاءنا في حساب الدورات على سعر الذهب 
> بس انا بأحب أطبقها بطريقة مختلفة شوية ، دلوقت احنا نقترب من ال 1750 تعالوا نجيب جذرها 41.8 بالتقريب هنقول 42 ، تعالوا نشوف آخر قاع هنلاقيه 1522 نجيب جذره هنلاقيه 39 و شوية كسور صغيرة  
> نطرح ال 39 من ال 42 الفرق هيطلع 3 يعني 3 دورات صاعدة  
> ارجع اعملها بالعكس علشان اجيب الرقم بدقة  
> جذر ال 1522 هو 39 نضيف عليه 3 ونربع الناتج هنلاقيه 1764 يبقى معنى الكلام ده ان الذهب المفروض يطلع لغاية 1764 وبنقول 1765 للتقريب وبكدة يكون كمل 3 دورات صاعدة ، أحسن له يتلم وينزل لانه لو ما نزلش انا هاسيب الفوركس ده خالص بصراحة .

 فعلا رقم 1765 موقعها في الركن الخامس من مربع التسعة  هل هي مصادفة ؟؟!! 
نشوف ونتابع بس ماله داعي في  اخر سطرك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## brain2jene

> صباح الفل يا استاذ براين

 صباحك الورد ، شكرا اخي العزيز ابو ريم

----------


## hamadasalam

بارك الله فيك يادكتور وجزاك الله خير على ماتقدمة لاخوانك 
اعزرنى بتقصيرى معك وعدم متابعة الموضوع بما يستحق لظروفى والله 
اسمحلى اضيف اضافة بسيطة لتوضيح وجهة نظرك بالنسبة لكيفية دخول الصفقات باستخدام العلاقات الفلكية 
كان يوم 27-1-2012  الساعة 23:30 علاقة اقتران اورانوس بالقمر اى كانت الزاوية بينهم صفر 
مما سينتج طاقة هائلة فى هذا الوقت يعنى اتجاة عنيف سيحدث وسيكون بمثابة منطقة طرد قوية  
طيب عايزين نعرف الاتجاة هيكون لفين؟ يعنى هندخل بيع ولا شرا؟ 
سنجد ان توقيت الاقتران كان السعر عند 13217 وهو قريب جدا من احدى الفواصل الهامة على مربع التسعة وهو الرقم 13225 
يبقى واحنا مغمضين سندخل بيع 
طيب دخلنا بيع والهدف غالبا يزيد عن 50-70 نقطة مضمونة باذن الله 
طيب لو عايزين الدقة اكثر وعايزن نعرف اول محطة وقوف للسعر الهابط فين؟ 
من متابعة العلاقات الفلكية القديمة سنجد ان هناك كانت علاقة هامة جدا حدثت فى الماضى القريب وهى علاقة عكسية بين القمر والمريخ  
اى الزاوية بينهم 180 درجة وتوقيت حدوث هذة العلاقة كان السعر وقتها 13103 
وايضا كانت علاقة فلكية اخرى وهى علاقة سداسية بين القمر وبلوتو وكان السعر وقتها عند 13100 
يبقى كدة اتكدنا بنسبة 60 فى المية ان دة هدف الهبوط 
طيب باستخدام الزاويا الهندسية سنجد ان الزاوية 120 درجة وهى من اخدى الزاويا الهامة من القمة الاخيرة 13233 ستكون عند النقطة 13076 
اى اجتمعت 3 دعوم قوية تستطيع ايقاف الزوج 
ومن المعروف ان الالعاقات الفلكية تعمل بمثابة منطقة طرد للسعر ثم تتحول عد ذلك الى منطقة جذب للسعر 
وهذا ما حدث 
استطاعت منطقة الاقتران ان تجذب السعر اليها مرة ثانية    
لذلك كنت دائما اقول عند العلاقات الفلكية هذة الجملة 
(بيع او اشترى غصب عنك لازم تكسب ان شاء الله) 
شكرا لك مرة اخرى دكتور تابلت 
وتقبل تحياتى

----------


## doctortablet

> فعلا رقم 1765 موقعها في الركن الخامس من مربع التسعة  هل هي مصادفة ؟؟!! 
> نشوف ونتابع بس ماله داعي في  اخر سطرك

 
ما يجراش حاجة انا بحب اتكلم بطبيعتي مش تحدي او اصرار بس انا فعلا بايع الدهب واليورو

----------


## brain2jene

فعلا اخي حمادة ، ذلك الموضوع الفلكي من اروع ما كتبته حضرتك ،، فعلا له اسراره وتاثيراته الرهيبة كما وضحت بالضبط...
وما يعجبني في هذا الموضوع ايضا ان صاحبه صاحب علم ما شاء الله ومنظم لدرجة كبيرة ...وهذا بحد ذاته يعطي دافعا هائلا للموضوع لنستفيد منه كثيرا ان شاء الله.
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

> بارك الله فيك يادكتور وجزاك الله خير على ماتقدمة لاخوانك 
> اعزرنى بتقصيرى معك وعدم متابعة الموضوع بما يستحق لظروفى والله 
> اسمحلى اضيف اضافة بسيطة لتوضيح وجهة نظرك بالنسبة لكيفية دخول الصفقات باستخدام العلاقات الفلكية 
> كان يوم 27-1-2012  الساعة 23:30 علاقة اقتران اورانوس بالقمر اى كانت الزاوية بينهم صفر 
> مما سينتج طاقة هائلة فى هذا الوقت يعنى اتجاة عنيف سيحدث وسيكون بمثابة منطقة طرد قوية  
> طيب عايزين نعرف الاتجاة هيكون لفين؟ يعنى هندخل بيع ولا شرا؟ 
> سنجد ان توقيت الاقتران كان السعر عند 13217 وهو قريب جدا من احدى الفواصل الهامة على مربع التسعة وهو الرقم 13225 
> يبقى واحنا مغمضين سندخل بيع 
> طيب دخلنا بيع والهدف غالبا يزيد عن 50-70 نقطة مضمونة باذن الله 
> ...

 
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بأستاذنا الدكتور الجانوي الكبير  
بجد كدة الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه لما الأساتذة الكبار يشرفونا في هذا الموضوع 
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا اللي يحب يشوف اقترانات اليوم ممكن يطبقها على شارت الخمس دقائق ، ولكني ذكرت من قبل أن ما اعتمده بصورة شخصية هو الاقترانات الرئيسية ، واليوم لم يكن لدينا سوى اقتران رئيسي واحد ، وهو يدل فقط على مرحلة من مراحل القمر ، ولذلك من يطبق اقترانات اليوم على الشارتات فسيجد انها ليست بتلك الدقة التي بدت مع شارتات الاقترانات الرئيسية ، و أعتقد اننا ممكن نكون أدركنا ليه تم اعتماد الاقترانات الرئيسية فقط .

----------


## doctortablet

فيه حاجة تانية هنضيفها لقواعد الاقترانات الفلكية وهي عدد الاقترانات نفسها وبصورة عامة أي يوم نجد فيه عدد كبير من الاقترانات او عدد صغير جدا من الاقترانات فيجب أن نتوقع في كلتا الحالتين حدوث تحركات قوية في الأسعار . 
قبل أن نعاود الحديث عن البوكس وقواعده نتكلم عن اقترانات الغد بإذن الله وعن دورتنا القمرية . 
بقيت لدينا 3 أيام في الاسبوع و خاصة يوم الجمعة فيه عندنا حدث قمري ننتبه له وهو أن القمر يصل إلى أعلى قيمة في ال Declination الساعة 07:12 يوم الجمعة إن شاء الله . 
ايه اللي ممكن يحصل في الثلاثة أيام الباقية من الاسبوع بإذن الله وما هو التفسير ؟؟؟؟ 
الحقيقة هي اننا ممكن نشوف سوينجات وتحركات في الاتجاهين ، المفروض اننا نكون عارفين السبب وهو ان القمر غدا بإذن الله يدخل برج الجوزاء الساعة 19:15 
اقترانات الغد 01 فبراير جيوسنتريك هي : 
02:08 MOON Sextile VENUS
04:30 MOON Trine MARS
05:55 MOON Sesquisquare PLUTO
08:53 MERCURY Sesquisquare MARS
18:12 MOON Quincunx SATURN
19:06 MOON Square NEPTUNE
19:15 MOON Ingress Gemini
19:34 MERCURY Semisextile PLUTO
21:47 SUN Sextile NORTH T.N.
22:55 MOON Sextile URANUS
23:43 VENUS Opposition MARS  
و الرئيسية منها هي : 
02:08 MOON Sextile VENUS
04:30 MOON Trine MARS
19:06 MOON Square NEPTUNE
21:47 SUN Sextile NORTH T.N.
22:55 MOON Sextile URANUS
23:43 VENUS Opposition MARS 
وهذه هي الاقترانات والاحداث الهليو للغد بإذن الله : 
14:01 MARS Ingress Virgo
20:15 VENUS Quincunx SATURN
23:45 MERCURY Ingress Aquarius

----------


## doctortablet

فيه حاجة مهمة هنضيفها للقواعد الفلكية وهي انه لما يكون فيه عدة اقترانات او أحداث فلكية متقاربة جدا من بعضها في الوقت فيجب ان نتوقع حدوث تحركات قوية حول الوقت الذي تتضافر فيه الاقترانات والاحداث الفلكية . 
و فيه عندنا مثال جاهز ممكن نتتبعه مع بعض ، فلو حضراتكم نظرتم لاقترانات واحداث الغد بإذن الله وهي   
02:08 MOON Sextile VENUS
04:30 MOON Trine MARS
05:55 MOON Sesquisquare PLUTO
08:53 MERCURY Sesquisquare MARS
18:12 MOON Quincunx SATURN
19:06 MOON Square NEPTUNE
19:15 MOON Ingress Gemini
19:34 MERCURY Semisextile PLUTO
21:47 SUN Sextile NORTH T.N.
22:55 MOON Sextile URANUS
23:43 VENUS Opposition MARS 
هنلاحظ ان القمر بيدخل برج الجوزاء الساعة 19:15 
وفيه قبليه علطول اقتران الساعة 19:06 
بفارق 9 دقائق تقريبا  
دي نقطة مهمة ننتبه لها

----------


## doctortablet

نتابع الحديث عن البوكس او مربع ال 144 
عرفنا ان طوله بيساوي عرضه وهو 144 ، وعرفنا اننا هنقسمه أثمان و أثلاث في كلا المحورين اي على الزمن والسعر . 
فين المناطق المهمة في البوكس ده ؟؟؟ 
طبعا حين نضع البوكس بالطريقة الصحيحة وجد انه من اهم المناطق هو نهاية البوكس نفسه لانه بيحصل تغير في الاتجاه وبيكون بصورة قوية جدا ، المنطقة المهمة أيضا التي يحدث عندها انعكاس وتغير في الاتجاه هي المنتصف اي عند 72 ودي بنسميها ال Grand Center 
فكيف نستفيد من نقطة المنتصف تلك ؟؟؟؟ 
إذا بدأ البوكس من قاع فعند المنتصف سيكون لدينا في الاعم الأغلب قاع آخر ولكنه أعلى من القاع الذي بدأ به البوكس . 
و إذا بدأ البوكس عند قمة ففي نقطة المنتصف في الاعم الأغلب سيكون لدينا قمة ولكنها أقل من القمة التي بدأ بها البوكس . 
==================================================  ====== 
الأقسام التي تلي نقطة المنتصف في الأهمية من حيث امكانية حدوث انعكاس عندها  هي بالترتيب كالتالي : 
الثلث 
ثم  
الثلثين  
وعادة هاتان النقطتان توازنان بعضهما . 
يلي ذلك في الاهمية الربع و أخيرا الثمن . 
هذه القواعد تنطبق على السعر والزمن .

----------


## amazing

ماشاء الله البحث علمي و معمعق و انا مش فاهم كثير اوي بس حابب اعرف ما هي دقة الصفقات او بالاحرى معدل صفقات الرابحه و ربح المتوقع شهريا و شكرا

----------


## doctortablet

> ماشاء الله البحث علمي و معمعق و انا مش فاهم كثير اوي بس حابب اعرف ما هي دقة الصفقات او بالاحرى معدل صفقات الرابحه و ربح المتوقع شهريا و شكرا

 دقة الصفقات و معدل الارباح اولا يعتمد على مدى حرفة المتداول نفسه و اتقانه لطرق جان واستخدام الفلك وتحليله ، ما أذكره عن جان انه كان اسطورة فقد استطاع من حساب 300 دولار تقريبا على ما أذكر ان يصل به الى 12000 دولار خلال شهر . 
وقام امام المتداولين في عصره بعقد حوالي 28 صفقة خسر منها يمكن تلاتة او اربعة وكانت في اتجاهات مختلفة . 
طبعا الارقام اللي ذكرتها من ذاكرتي لكنها قريبة من الارقام المدونة للصفقات الفعلية التي قام بها جان و هي موثقة في الكتب . 
طبعا احنا لسة ما وصلناش للمستوى ده ، لكن على الاقل يمكننا رفع كفاءة الصفقات التي نعقدها لتصل في تقديري الشخصي الى خمسة وتمانين بالمية .

----------


## doctortablet

ماذا لدينا لنتكلم عنه ؟؟؟؟ 
نحن لم نتكلم بعد عن الاقترانات الهليو وقواعدها ، ولدينا أيضا قوانين جورج باير الفلكية لمن يرغبون في تجارة القمح تحديدا ، وكيف نحدد مدى فاعلية أي اقتران ، وهل فقط الاقترانات الرئيسية هي التي نعتد بها ، وكيف ندمج استخدام الفلك مع مربع التسعة ، وكيف نحدد المواعيد الرئيسية للانعكاسات باستخدام ال Gann Embelem
وكيف نستخدم تواريخ بدء تجارة العملات مع الفلك ، وكيف نستخدم حساب الجمل وعلم الارقام مع الفلك ، وكيف نستفيد من الفلك والتقويم الصيني . 
مازال لدينا الكثير لنتكلم عنه بالمشيئة ولكن قبل الغوص في المزيد يجب أن نثبت ما تعلمناه تثبيتا جيدا ونتقنه لأنها كلها أشياء مترابطة ومتكاملة . 
سنتابع قليلا و أرجو من الله أن تصدق توقعاتنا علشان الواحد نفسه تتفتح للمتابعة وعرض المزيد بإذن الله .

----------


## doctortablet

الحمد لله وجدت شيئا مبشرا في أثناء قيامي ببعض التحليلات  
فأعلى قمة حققها الذهب كانت بتاريخ 6 سبتمبر 2011 حين وصل الى 1920 
لما طبقت طريقة ال Gann Emblem
على هذا التاريخ وجدت ان تاريخ 31 يناير يصنع زاوية مقدارها 144 درجة مع تاريخ القمة فأرجو من الله أن تصدق توقعاتنا بحدوث انعكاس وشيك في السعر

----------


## doctortablet

بتطبيق البوكس على نفس التاريخ السابقة يكون يومنا هذا على بعد 126 يوم تداول أي ما يساوي 149 يوم فعلي والارقام دي لها معانيها

----------


## السديري

مساك الله بالخير 
مافي شارتات على الاقل ...عايزين تطبيق عملي

----------


## doctortablet

> مساك الله بالخير 
> مافي شارتات على الاقل ...عايزين تطبيق عملي

 الله يمسيك بالخير والعافية ، أنا الحقيقة لا أعرف حضرتك بس عندي انطباع ان حضرتك سعودي . 
لو على الشارتات القديمة ففيه منها كتير ، ولو حضرتك تقصد البوكس فأنا باستخدم برنامج ال Gannanalyst Professional  
وكتبت طريقة اظهار الشارتات عليه ، كل ما يبقى هو ان نضع أداة البوكس على تاريخ القمة السابقة ، وانا كنت ناوي ارفع الصورة بس للاسف حجمها كبير شوية و انا شغال وايرلس . 
بالنسبة لل Gann Emblem فهو اداة موجودة في نفس البرنامج وفي قمة السهولة كل ما على حضرتك هو تحريك السهم لغاية ما نوصل للتاريخ المطلوب وهتلاقي حضرتك كل التواريخ مكتوبة في العجلة نفسها وهأحاول ارفع صورة بعد قليل ان شاء الله . 
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

صورة ال Gann Emblem 
لقمة الذهب يوم 6 سبتمبر 2011

----------


## doctortablet

هنا نحب نقول معلومة مهمة ممكن تكون مفيدة ، جان لما كان بيستخدم مربع التسعة كان بيحسب من اليوم التالي للقمة او القاع ، وما بيدخلش يوم القمة او القاع في الحسابات ، يعني حتى الصورة اللي ارفقتها معمولة على يوم 06 سبتمبر بس الاصح انها تتعمل من اليوم التالي اي 07 سبتمبر . 
فيه حاجة تانية مهمة عاوز أنبه لها وممكن تكون هي السبب في عدم الدقة في كثير من الاحيان وربما تصلح فقط للقمح بس انا لاحظت انها اساس الحسابات في كثير من طرق جان الا وهي ان كل حساباته كانت على سعر الاغلاق

----------


## doctortablet

معنى الكلام ده انه لو حسبنا من يوم سبعة يكون يومنا هذا واحد فبراير هو الزاوية 144 مع القمة السابقة يعني لو هيحصل انعكاس المفروض يكون بكرة ان شاء الله

----------


## alomisi

> الله يمسيك بالخير والعافية ، أنا الحقيقة لا أعرف حضرتك بس عندي انطباع ان حضرتك سعودي . 
> لو على الشارتات القديمة ففيه منها كتير ، ولو حضرتك تقصد البوكس فأنا باستخدم برنامج ال Gannanalyst Professional  
> وكتبت طريقة اظهار الشارتات عليه ، كل ما يبقى هو ان نضع أداة البوكس على تاريخ القمة السابقة ، وانا كنت ناوي ارفع الصورة بس للاسف حجمها كبير شوية و انا شغال وايرلس . 
> بالنسبة لل Gann Emblem فهو اداة موجودة في نفس البرنامج وفي قمة السهولة كل ما على حضرتك هو تحريك السهم لغاية ما نوصل للتاريخ المطلوب وهتلاقي حضرتك كل التواريخ مكتوبة في العجلة نفسها وهأحاول ارفع صورة بعد قليل ان شاء الله . 
> تحياتي

   كيفك يادكتوووووور يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود لفت انتباهي البرنامج الي  بتستخدمة فية برنامج جميل جدااااااا 
بيجيب جميع الاقترانات لجميع الكواكب مع القمر والشمس اذا عاجبكم ممكن اشرح  لكم طريقت ضبطة حتى على التوقيت اذا ممكن يفيدنا باذن الله يا دكتور  بالتوفيق 
هذة صورة للبرنامج

----------


## brain2jene

والله ما شاء الله شرح ولا اروع لكل حاجة فلكي مع رياضي ،، تابع اخي الفاضل وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## doctortablet

هذا شارت الربع ساعة للذهب لهذا اليوم عليه كل الاقترانات الرئيسية منها وغير الرئيسية ، فنجد أن بعضها كان فعالا والبعض استمر الاتجاه ولم يحدث انعكاس ، ولكن الملاحظ أيضا أن هناك انعكاسات قوية حدثت وقمم وقيعان ولم تظهر عندها اقترانات فما هو السبب وكيف يمكننا أن نصطاد المزيد من هذه الانعكاسات ؟؟؟؟؟ 
قلنا من قبل ان الاقترانات عادة ما يهمنا منها هو الرئيسية التي هي بزوايا 0 و 60 و 90 و 120 و 180 فماذا عن هذه الاقترانات وماذا عن غيرها من الاقترانات غير الرئيسية ؟؟؟؟ 
حقيقة الامر ان الاقترانات الرئيسية ليست بنفس القوة ، فهي تصنف الى مجموعتين ، مجموعة مريحة وهي ال 60 و ال 120 ، وال 120 اقوى من ال 60 وعادة هذه الاقترانات تعني اما حدوث انعكاس مؤقت لا يلبث ان يزول او تعني استمرار الاتجاه كما كان قبلها ، بمعنى آخر هذه الاقترانات تصيب المتداولين بنوع من الهدوء والراحة والتناغم . 
المجموعة الثانية هي الاقترانات الرئيسية المتعبة وهي ال 90 و ال 180 وهذه في الغالب هي التي يحدث عندها الانعكاسات ويشعر المتداولون معها بنرفزة واضطراب وتضارب في الافكار .  
كلام حلو بس يا ترى هل كلها فعالة ام ان هناك شرطا آخر لتظهر فاعليتها ؟؟؟؟ 
كما في التفاعلات الكيميائية بعض التفاعلات تحتاج لباديء او منشط ، في الفلك حتى يحدث عندنا هذا التنشيط لابد من وجود باديء لتفعيل طاقة الاقتران فما هو هذا الباديء ؟؟؟؟ 
انه عادة الكوكب الاسرع حركة ، و أسرع الكواكب حركة هو القمر وعطارد ، لو بنتكلم عن الاقترانات الهليو فلابد ان يدخل كوكب سريع الحركة في علاقة زاوية مع الكواكب التي تشكل الاقتران نفسه لتفعيل طاقته . 
عاوزين نفهم أكتر يعني ايه يفعل الطاقة للاقتران وكيف ؟؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> كيفك يادكتوووووور يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود لفت انتباهي البرنامج الي  بتستخدمة فية برنامج جميل جدااااااا 
> بيجيب جميع الاقترانات لجميع الكواكب مع القمر والشمس اذا عاجبكم ممكن اشرح  لكم طريقت ضبطة حتى على التوقيت اذا ممكن يفيدنا باذن الله يا دكتور  بالتوفيق 
> هذة صورة للبرنامج

 أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بزميلنا المقدام العزيز الغالي 
البرنامج ده هو برنامج ال Ganzilla 
برنامج رائع بالفعل وامكانياته قوية ومتكاملة بالفعل . 
يسعدني ويشرفني ان حضرتك تشرحه لنا ونستفيد من مجهودك معنا  
أنتظر الشرح ، توكل على الله وابدأ .

----------


## doctortablet

لا مؤاخذة نسيت رفع الشارت في المشاركة السابقة

----------


## alomisi

> أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بزميلنا المقدام العزيز الغالي 
> البرنامج ده هو برنامج ال Ganzilla 
> برنامج رائع بالفعل وامكانياته قوية ومتكاملة بالفعل . 
> يسعدني ويشرفني ان حضرتك تشرحه لنا ونستفيد من مجهودك معنا  
> أنتظر الشرح ، توكل على الله وابدأ .

 مشكوور يادكتور وباذن الله نعمل الي نستطيع علية  لنفيد الشباب ولنستفيد من بعضنا باذن الله فالكمال لله وحده
ابشر يالغالي سيطول الشرح على صفحات المنتدى وتنزيل صور وتحويل من صيغة  لاخرى ولان نقاط الشرح كثيرة لكن انا باذن الله حشرحة بفيديو يوتيوب وقريبااااااااااا احط الرابط وان شاء  الله شرح مفصل موفقين باذن الله يادكتور

----------


## doctortablet

نتابع الحديث ونعيد النقاط الرئيسية التي نريد الإجابة عليها . 
النقطة الأولى هي : كيف نصيد المزيد من نقاط الانعكاسات . 
النقطة الثانية هي : كيف نحدد هل الاقتران فعال ام لا ؟؟ 
النقطة الثالثة هي : كيف نستفيد من الاقترانات غير الرئيسية ؟؟؟؟  
لكي نصيد المزيد من نقاط الانعكاس نرجع شوية للخلف ونشوف اني كنت بأقول نستخدم توقيت جرينتش ونيويورك وشيكاغو . 
لو جمعنا الاقترانات بتوقيت جرينتش والاقترانات بتوقيت نيويورك وشيكاغو هنلاقي انه بعضها متكرر ، ونجد بعضها في نيويورك ومش موجود في جرينتش ، بكدة هنلاقي بعض النقاط الإضافية اللي ممكن يحدث عندها انعكاسات طويلة المدى او مؤقتة . 
نركز مع بعض في الكلام اللي جاي لانه مهم جدا وهو يخص تحديد مدى فاعلية الاقتران  
علشان نحدد مدى فاعلية الاقتران لابد ان يصنع الكوكب سريع الحركة زاوية مع الكواكب التي تشكل الاقتران نفسه ، يعني ايه والزاوية دي كام بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟ 
كلنا عارفين رسمة جان المشهورة وهي مثلث ومربع داخل دائرة والمثلث والمربع مشتركين في نفس النقطة و علشان ما نتلخبطش نرجع للصورة اللي حطيتها بتاعت ال Gann Emblem 
كلام حلو بس نعملها إزاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟  
نفترض انه فيه عندي اقتران بين القمر واي كوكب باستخدام البرامج الفلكية بنجيب الخريطة بتاعت ساعة الاقتران نفسه ونحط رسمة جان على القمر او على الكوكب اللي هيقترن مع القمر ، لازم نلاقي في زاوية من زوايا المثلث او المربع في الوضع ده المنشط او المفعل او الباديء ، لو وجدناه بيكون الاقتران فعال وقوي . 
ايه اللخبطة دي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ده احنا لسة بنقول ان القمر هو اسرع الكواكب ، والاقتران معاه يبقى ايه هو الباديء او ايه هو اللي اسرع من القمر نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟  
الباديء او المنشط او المفعل اللي هيخلي الاقتران فعال وحركته اسرع من القمر هو ال ascedent 
او ال Mid Heaven 
Ascedent = Asc 
Mid Heaven = Mc 
دي اختصاراتهم ، بس عاوزين نفهم ايه دول بالظبط ، وعاوزين كمان رسمة او شارت نفهم منه .

----------


## doctortablet

الخريطة الفلكية او ما يسمي بال zodiac 
هو كما نعرفه عبارة عن دائرة لو قسمنا الدائرة دي الى اربع اقسام ، يبقى دلوقت عندنا دايرة لها اربعة زوايا ، اللي على الشمال خالص هو ال Asc 
واللي فوق خالص هو ال Mc 
اللي على اليمين خالص بنسميه ال Descedent 
واللي تحت خالص اسمه ال Ic وايضا نطلق عليه ال Nadir 
بس اللي يهمنا جدا هم الاتنين الاولانيين وبالاخص ال asc 
نشوف مع بعض رسمة علشان نفهم اكتر ولتكن من برنامجنا ال Zet

----------


## doctortablet

الصورة المرفقة فيها اقتران بين القمر ونبتو وهنلاحظ مكان ال Asc و ال Mc

----------


## doctortablet

هنقول لحضراتكم الآن عن السر اللي ممكن نعرف منه ونتوقع التحركات على مدى الدقائق بصورة دقيقة للغاية . 
احنا قلنا ان الاسرع من القمر في الحركة على مستوى اليوم هي زوايا ال زودياك ، و اهمها ال Asc و ال Mc 
وعرفنا ان السر الكبير هو في رسمة جان اللي بنشوفها وهي المثلث والمربع في وسط الدائرة . 
ال Asc بما انه الاسرع فهو النقطة الفعالة على مدى الدقائق لانه بيتحركة درجة واحدة كل اربع دقائق ، ولذلك قاعدة التوقع على مستوى الدقائق هي كالتالي : 
أي كوكب يعمل زاوية 0 او 60 او 120 او 90 او 180 مع ال Asc  
بيكون موعد للتغير ولكن الاقوى في حدوث الانعكاسات هما ال 90 و ال 180 فقط اما البقية فتحتمل التحرك في اي اتجاه . 
بس بما اننا بنتكلم على مستوى الدقائق فهنخلي المدار حوالي 15 دقيقة فقط . 
طبعا لخبطة مش كدة ؟؟؟ 
احنا عندنا في المدار بنقيسه بالدرجات وكل درجة 60 دقيقة ، وبما اننا اخترنا 15 دقيقة للمدار اي انها تساوي ربع درجة فقط . 
معنى الكلام تاني انه اي كوكب بيعمل زاوية من الزوايا التي سبق ذكرها مع ال Asc في مجال المدار بمقدار ربع درجة فقط نتوقع حدوث انعكاس . 
طبعا هي صعبة شوية ومحتاجة تمرس على استخدام برامج الفلك . 
بس أنا هأدلكم على الموقع المذكور فيه الكلام ده ، وفيه برنامج مذكور هناك بيقوم بعملية الحساب دي ومنه نسخة مجانية لكنها لا تحسب الاقترانات الا لخمسة مرات فقط من تشغيل البرنامج ، اللي عاوز ممكن يشتري البرنامج وثمنه 12 دولار فقط . 
البرنامج اسمه Astroclock  من Vegasoft 
والشرح كله موجود في موقع ال astroecon

----------


## doctortablet

فيه حاجة كمان مهمة للغاية تخلينا نصيد المواعيد اللي مش شايفينها . 
اننا بنحسب الموقع الفلكي للكواكب في يوم التداول مع موقع الكواكب يوم ابتداء التداول على العملة وغيرها . 
وممكن نستخدم برنامج ال aspectarian 
المعروف لنا جميعا . 
بكدة عندنا مواعيد الاقترانات بتوقيتات جرينتش ونيويورك وشيكاغو ، وعرفنا حكاية زوايا جان ورسمته وزوايا الخريطة الفلكية وتحديدها على مستوى الدقيقة وكمان برنامج ال Aspectarian 
لو جمعنا كل ده والبوكس وال Gann Emblem 
وتمرسنا على استخدامها أعتقد اننا ممكن نكون خبراء فلكيين في التداول . 
ومازلت معكم للإجابة على اي استفسار ، ولعرض المزيد ان شاء الله . 
بحثت كثيرا قبل ذلك ولم أجد من العرب من يفصح عن هذه المعلومات لذلك أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في عرض هذه المعلومات و أسأل الله المزيد ولكم مثل ذلك .

----------


## doctortablet

اقترانات الغد بإذن الله الجيو  
00:47 MOON Semisextile JUPITER
12:04 MOON Quincunx PLUTO
14:43 MOON Trine MERCURY
20:01 MOON Opposition NORTH T.N.
22:03 SUN Trine MOON 
والاقترانات الهليو  
01:18 MERCURY Quincunx MARS
03:35 MERCURY Semisextile NEPTUNE
17:57 MARS Opposition NEPTUNE  
فيه نقطة طرحناها في تساؤلاتنا ولم نجب عنها وهي كيف نستفيد من الاقترانات غير الرئيسية ؟؟؟؟ 
اي اقتران رئيسي او غير رئيسي بنطبق عليه طريقة وجود ال Asc في زاوية من زوايا الاقتران فإن وجدناه فالاقتران سيكون فعالا .

----------


## alomisi

اظن هذة الصورة اوضح يادكتور على برنامج 
gannzella  
يوم 30   وقد كان هناك معنا نوع ين من انواع الاقترانات واحد من نوع 
1 )  opposition  مع كوكب زحل 
2)sextile /مع كوكب نيبتون كما في الصورة

----------


## doctortablet

بتطبيق قاعدة ال Asc على الاقترانات السابقة نجد أن الاقترانات التالية يتوقع أن يكون لها تأثير في وقتها وهي : 
00:47
22:03 
أما البقية فيتوقع ظهور تأثير قبلها  
بالنسبة لاقترانات الهليو فالاقترانات التالية يتوقع ظهور تأثير واضح معها وهي : 
01:18 MERCURY Quincunx MARS 
17:57 MARS Opposition NEPTUNE 
ونلاحظ ان الثاني هو اقتران هليو رئيسي

----------


## doctortablet

> اظن هذة الصورة اوضح يادكتور على برنامج 
> gannzella  
> يوم 30   وقد كان هناك معنا نوع ين من انواع الاقترانات واحد من نوع 
> 1 )  opposition  مع كوكب زحل 
> 2)sextile /مع كوكب نيبتون كما في الصورة

 تمام كدة يا فندم  
ده شغل مية مية وعلى مياه بيضاء زي ما بنقول  
همتك يا سيدنا في تجهيز الشرح للبرنامج 
تحياتي العطرة وبالتوفيق وفي الانتظار

----------


## doctortablet

لمن يجيد استخدام برنامج ال aspectarian 
هذه هي تواريخ ومواعيد بداية التداول على بعض العملات والمعادن ، وهنخلي بالنا ان البرنامج بيشتغل حسب جرينتش ، فلما ندخل له تاريخ لنحسب منه لابد اننا ندخله حسب جرينتش . 
الذهب  
بدأت التجارة فيه يوم واحد يناير سنة 1975 الساعة 12:00 بتوقيت نيويورك 
الفضة  
بدأت التجارة فيها يوم خمسة يونيو سنة 1933 الساعة 14:03 بتوقيت جرينتش 
الدولار الامريكي   
اربعة يونيو سنة 1776 الساعة 12:20 بتوقيت نيويورك  
الباوند 
واحد يناير سنة 1801 الساعة 17:21 بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## doctortablet

عندنا كمان ما يسمى بالبيوت Houses 
ودي بتختلف عن الابراج ، ولها أنظمة كثيرة ومختلفة ، النظام المتعارف عليه هو ال Placidus 
لكن Tim Bost وهو فلكي اقتصادي له كورسات تدرس يقول ان الفلكيين الاقتصاديين يستخدمون النوع koch 
تنطق كوخ لان اللي اخترعها الماني 
المهم اللي يهمنا منها هي بيوت معينة ومع دخول اي كوكب لبيوت معينة او الخروج منها بيحصل تغير في السعر . 
وسنعرف المزيد عنها بإذن الله .

----------


## doctortablet

الحقيقة وأنا أقرأ التعازي لمن قتلوا أو ماتوا بعد مباراة يوم أمس ، أولا أقول إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم أأجرنا في مصيبتنا و اخلفنا خيرا منها ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . 
اعذروني في ذلك ولكن لفت نظري اقترانات و أحداث يوم أمس الفلكية ، كان فيه شيء فلكي هليو يوم أمس وربما أحداث المبارة هي التي لفتت نظري إليه . 
هنلاقي ان المريخ كان داخل برج العذراء ، المريخ طبقا للمشتغلين بهذه الصنعة يعبر عن الحرب والقتل والقوة والعنف ، لا أريد أن أجزم هنا بالتأثير ولكن الشيء بالشيء يذكر ، وجميع الحروب يكون المريخ جزءا في اقتراناتها او احداثها الفلكية . 
و أرجو المعذرة مرة أخرى

----------


## doctortablet

مرفق صورة تم التعديل عليها من برنامج الجانزيللا لتوضيح طريقة استخدام ال Asc في قياس فاعلية الاقترانات  
لدينا اقتران بين القمر وعطارد ممثل بالخط باللون الأحمر ، وضعنا مثلث لونه أزرق ومربع لونه أسود بحيث يكون الاثنين على عطارد ويمكن وضعهما على القمر ، فنجد أن ال Asc موجود في زاوية المربع الاسود ويشير الوقت هناك للساعة ال 14:06 
سنجد أيضا ان عطارد شبه منطبق على ال Mc

----------


## doctortablet

نتكلم في المشاركات القادمة عن البوكس 52 او مربع ال 52 وسنعرف بإذن الله للحسابات على المستوى الأسبوعي لأن السنة فيها 52 أسبوع

----------


## doctortablet

عفوا فهناك خطأ وقعت فيه أثناء شرحي لاستخدام المثلث والمربع في دائرة جان ، فقلت انه في اقترانات القمر يمكن أن نضع المثلث والمربع على الكوكب الذي يصنع اقترانا مع القمر وهذا غير صحيح . 
الاستدراك والتصحيح لما قلته هو أننا نرسم المثلث والمربع على القمر نفسه ثم نبحث عن ال Asc هل هو موجود في زوايا المثلث او المربع ، ونزيد فنقول اننا لو وجدناه في زوايا المربع فيكون الانعكاس له احتمالية أعلى من كونه في زوايا المثلث ، وبناءا على ما ذكرت فالصورة السابقة التي ارفقتها هي للتوضيح فقط ، وسأقوم بعمل صورة أخرى على القمر بإذن الله .  
أرجو المعذرة

----------


## doctortablet

في بعض الاحيان سنجد ال Asc موجود ولكن بالقرب من زوايا المثلث او زوايا المربع ولكنه ليس موجودا بالفعل في الزاوية في هذه الحالة يظهر التأثير قبل او بعد الاقتران بحسب بعد ال Asc عن زوايا المربع او المثلث ويمكن حساب الوقت بالضبط بمعرفة فرق الدرجات حيث اننا قلنا ان ال Asc يتحرك درجة واحدة كل أربع دقائق .

----------


## Leonardo

مشاء الله موضوع رائع و منظم جدا و مشاركات الاخ العوميسى مفيدة جدا ,, متابع معك ان شاء الله يا دكتور بس محتاج اقرأ الموضوع من اوله تانى و ان شاء الله هبدأ انهاردة .  
أكمل بالله عليك ولا تتوقف

----------


## doctortablet

ما زال الذهب يواصل الصعود ، إذا تجاوز ال 1765 ولم يرتد منها فهذا يعني ببساطة أن كل تحليلاتي خاطئة

----------


## doctortablet

كما ذكر سابقا بالنسبة لسعر الذهب 1765 يقع على أحد الخطوط الكاردينال في مربع التسعة ، و اللو السابقة 1522 تقع على نفس الخط الكاردينال في الجهة المقابلة بمعنى أن الرقمين عاملين مع بعض زاوية 180 درجة ,يتم عند ال 1765 إكمال 3 دورات صاعدة .

----------


## doctortablet

بتاريخ 02 ديسمبر 2011 صنع الذهب نفس القمة عند 1761 فهل يمكن أن نعتبر أن لدينا الآن Double Top

----------


## doctortablet

أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير ووسع أرزاقكم 
بوكس ال 52 او مربع ال 52 نكتب فيه بإذن الله ما كتبه جان ووقعه بخط يده بتاريخ 10 يناير سنة 1955 فيما يسمى بال Master Calculator for weekly time periods 
وغرضه هو تحديد الترند للأسهم والسلع . 
يقول جان إن هذا المربع عبارة عن فترات زمنية مقدارها 7 أيام لكل فترة أي أسبوع ولدينا في السنة 52 أسبوع ، لو ضربنا 52 في 7 سيكون الناتج هو 364 يوم ، لذلك سيكون لدينا في نهاية كل عام يوم متبقي ، وفي نهاية سبع سنوات سيكون لدينا أسبوع متبقي سيكون هو الفارق قبل تاريخ قمة أو قاع مهمين . 
يجب ايضا ان نضيف يوما إلى كل سنة كبيسة ، فلنفترض أننا نريد حساب الفترة لمدة 15 سنة ، فنضرب 15 في 365 ونضيف يوما لكل سنة كبيسة في ال 15 سنة المحسوبة . 
لو ضربنا 52 في 52 سيكون المجموع 2704 
وهذا يمكننا من قياس السنين والشهور والاسابيع والايام  بل والساعات ايضا . 
لو أخذنا 386 أسبوعا ويومين  فهذا سيعطينا 7 سنوات و 5 شهور وهو رقم قريب من دورة ال 7 سنوات ونصف . 
لماذا أخذنا 386 اسبوعا ويومين بالضبط ؟؟؟؟ 
لأن عندنا بوكس ال 90 ونستخدمه للشهور ، فلما نحسب 90 شهر و نحولها لأسابيع سنحصل على أرقام متقاربة . 
هنا نضيف معلومة لا بأس بها وهي أن قصة سيدنا يوسف كانت سبع سنوات قحط ، فنخلي بالنا من الارقام . 
لوقسمنا ال 2704 على 24 وهو عدد الساعات في اليوم سنحصل على  112.66 يوما 
حين نبدأ القياس نبدأ من تاريخ القمم او القيعان وليس من اول الشهر او اول السنة .  
لكن انا ذكرت ايضا اننا بنقيس من 21 مارس اللي هو بداية السنة ، وهنا لا يوجد تعارض لاننا بنقيس بالطريقتين ونبحث عن التواريخ التي تتجمع حولها القياسات المختلفة فتزيد احتمالية الانعكاس .

----------


## doctortablet

والآن كيف تقسم السنة التي تمثل 52 أسبوع كما قلنا ؟؟؟ 
اولا 1/8 يمثل 6.5 أسبوع 
ثانيا 1/4 يمثل 13 أسبوع 
ثالثا 1/3 يمثل 17 أسبوع 
رابعا 3/8 يمثل 19.5 أسبوع  
خامسا 1/2 ويمثل 26 أسبوع وهو نقطة مهمة للغاية ويمثل مستوى مقاومة. 
سادسا 5/8 ويمثل 32.5 أسبوع 
سابعا 2/3 ويمثل 35 أسبوع 
ثامنا 3/4 ويمثل 39 أسبوع وهو مهم جدا لتغير الاتجاه 
تاسعا 7/8 ويمثل 45.5 أسبوع  
و أخيرا 52 أسبوع  
كما قلنا ان السنة 52 اسبوع ، والاسبوع هو سبعة أيام ، فلو ضربنا ال 52 اسبوع في سبعة سنحصل على 364 اسبوع اي سبع سنوات .

----------


## doctortablet

نستكمل ما قاله جان عن البوكس 52 وتكلم عن السعر فقال إن أهم نقاط ننتبه لها وتهمنا هي : 
أعلى سعر 
أقل سعر 
نقطة المنتصف بينهما  
ونرسم زاوية مقدارها 45 درجة من نقطة المنتصف بين اعلى سعر واقل سعر   
وتكلم عن الوقت فقال ان الوقت يمكننا من تتبع تغيرات الاتجاه ، فننتبه لأعلى سعر واقل سعر على مستوى اليوم والاسبوع والشهر والسنة . 
على مستوى الاسبوع والسنة نجد ان اعلى قيمة واقل قيمة تحدد تغيرات الاتجاه 
تكلم عن اليوم فقال انه مقسم الى اربعة اقسام وهي الشروق والظهر والغروب و ومنتصف الليل 
وهي تصنع زوايا 90 و 180 فيما بينها  
وبما اننا نستخدم مربع ال 52 وهو مبني على وحدات كل وحدة منها اسبوع اي سبعة ايام ، وقلنا ان نقطة المنتصف مهمة ، ونصف السبعة يساوي 3.5 لذلك نتابع تغير الاتجاهات كل 3.5 يوم . 
ينبهنا ايضا لليومين الثالث والرابع من اي قمة او قاع حيث يحدث تغير مؤقت او صغير والذي قد يتحول فيما بعد لتغير رئيسي .

----------


## doctortablet

فترة سبعة ايام فعلية وليست ايام تداول من اي قمة او قاع رئيسي مهمة للغاية ، والاهم منها هو 14 يوم يليها في الاهمية 21 يوما اي 3 اسابيع . 
التغير عادة قد يستمر لمدة اسبوعين او ثلاثة ثم يعاود السير في الاتجاه الرئيسي . 
في الاسواق الهابطة الراليات تستمر عادة اسبوعين او ثلاثة ثم تعاود الهبوط ثانية . 
نتكلم الآن عن مضاعفات السبعة ، فمربع السبعة هو 49 
اليوم ال 49 مهم للغاية في تغير الاتجاه ، نبدأ في توقع هذا التغير بداية من اليوم ال 42 لكن عادة لا تظهر اشارة التغير حتى بداية اليوم ال 45 او ال 46 وهو عادة يساوي 1/8 السنة  
نجد أيضا أن 1/16 من السنة هو 23 يوما ، لذلك فيومي ال 23 وال 46 مهمين لمراقبة التغير في الاتجاه

----------


## doctortablet

يلي ذلك في الاهمية الأيام من 63 الى 65 لان 7 مضروبة في 9 تساوي 63 
ومربع ال 8 يساوي 64 
مربع ال 9 يساوي 81 وهو يوم مهم للغاية  
اليوم من 90 الى 91 ايام مهمة ايضا لانها ربع السنة او 7 مضروبة في 13 
يلي ذلك في الاهمية اليوم 182 لانه منتصف السنة .

----------


## dr_hany0

دكتورنا الغالي
موضوع رائع ولكن لي اعتراض هام 
كيف تتكلم عن الدورات القمريه وتستخدم في حساباتك التقويم الشمسي 365 
هذا خطا 
اين السنه القمريه (الهجريه) من الموضوع اليست اولي؟
دمت بود

----------


## dr_hany0

ثانيا
في حسابك لدورات الدهب اخذته من القاع الي السعر الحالي  حلو جدا 3 دورات صاعده
لماذا اعتبرت السعر الحالي قمه ولماذا لا يكونوا اربع دورات صاعده وليس 3 فقط بالاحساس
الكلام العلمي ليس فيه ان انا حاسس انه طلع كتير وكفايه عليه كده وهسيب الفوركس والحاجات دي 
ليه 3 مش 4 ؟
اسجل اعجابي بالموضوع وبطريقتك ومنهجك في التفكير 
وفقك الله

----------


## doctortablet

> دكتورنا الغالي
> موضوع رائع ولكن لي اعتراض هام 
> كيف تتكلم عن الدورات القمريه وتستخدم في حساباتك التقويم الشمسي 365 
> هذا خطا 
> اين السنه القمريه (الهجريه) من الموضوع اليست اولي؟
> دمت بود

 أهلا وسهلا بك سيدي الفاضل ، ومرحبا باعتراضك المنطقي والمهم ، ولكن ما دمنا نتناقش ونعترض ونرد ، فأود ذكر بعض الأشياء التي  تعلمتها في حياتي العامة وهي تجنب العبارات التقريرية في الحديث مالم يكن هناك ما نود إقراره بالفعل ، فقولك هذا خطأ ، هذه تصنف لغويا على أنها عبارة تقريرية فيرجى تجنبها ، لأن حضرتك لك اعتراض والمطلوب مني هو الرد ، فلا يجوز أن تجزم بخطأ ما قلته مالم أرد عليه ، ولك أن تحكم بعدها بالخطأ أو الصحة كما يحلو لك . 
أولا نقول ان السنة الهجرية ليست هي السنة القمرية ، فالسنة القمرية مبنية على دورة القمر ، أما السنة الهجرية هي مصطلح متفق عليه وهو يعبر عن قياس الزمان بداية من هجرة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وبناءا عليه نقول ونتكلم فقط عن السنة القمرية ولا نقول الهجرية ، فلو أن السنة الهجرية هي نفسها السنة القمرية فماذا نقول على التقويم الصيني و أساسه مبني على القمر .
بمعنى ان السنة الصينية او الهجرية هي اصطلاحات لقياس الزمن من نقطة معينة والمستخدم فيها هو القمر للقياس . 
بذلك نقول ان حديثي هو عن السنة القمرية . 
يقول تعالى : إن عدة الشهور عند الله اثناعشر شهرا منها أربعة حرم ، وبما أننا نعرف أنها أربعة حرم مبنية على القمر   
لدي سؤال لك الآن وهو هل تستطيع أن تعرف متى رمضان القادم بإذن الله ؟؟؟؟ 
ممكن نعرف طبعا بناءا على دورة القمر ، ولكن سؤالي المنطقي الذي يليه هو هل سيكون حارا أم باردا ؟؟؟ 
هل تستطيع الإجابة دون الرجوع للتقويم الشمسي الفصلي ؟؟؟ 
ده من رحمة الله بنا أن جعل دورة القمر تدور داخل دورة الشمس و الا لو كانت ثابتة لكنا نعرف ان الصوم دائما في الحر والحج في البرد وما شابه ولكنها دوائر متداخلة ، فمرة تصوم في الحر ومرة في البرد ومرة في الربيع ومرة في الخريف . 
كلنا نبحث عن ليلة القدر ونجتهد في الحصول عليها ، وبينما أبحث وجدت بحثا لشيخ سعودي رحمه الله ، اسمه متعب بن عبد الله الجبرين ، هذا الرجل كان عبقريا رحمه الله ، فقط ربط الاثنين ببعض فليلة القدر نبحث عنها دائما على التقويم القمري ، ولفت نظره انها تتنقل في كل عام ، فربطها بالتقويم الشمسي وقال انها ثابتة في يوم معين من الاسبوع ، وهو بحث قيم للغاية ، ممكن لمن يحب البحث عنه على النت باسم الشيخ وهو بحث يجب ألا يفوت قراءته أحد . 
فكرة التحيز للتقويم القمري ورفض التقويم الشمسي لانه قادم من الغرب مرفوضة ، لأننا لا نستطيع تجاهل الشمس بهذه السهولة . 
يقول تعالى : ومن آياته الشمس والقمر ، لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر  
موضع الاستدلال هنا أن الشمس ذكرت قبل القمر  
ثم اننا أصلا نحدد مواقيت الصلاة بالشمس وليس بالقمر  
ففكرة الفصل مرفوضة ، وهذه عبارة تقريرية مني  
ولك تحياتي واحترامي الشديد واهلا بك معنا على صفحات الموضوع و أشكرك لثنائك علي ولك مثل ذلك ان شاء الله وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## doctortablet

> ثانيا
> في حسابك لدورات الدهب اخذته من القاع الي السعر الحالي  حلو جدا 3 دورات صاعده
> لماذا اعتبرت السعر الحالي قمه ولماذا لا يكونوا اربع دورات صاعده وليس 3 فقط بالاحساس
> الكلام العلمي ليس فيه ان انا حاسس انه طلع كتير وكفايه عليه كده وهسيب الفوركس والحاجات دي 
> ليه 3 مش 4 ؟
> اسجل اعجابي بالموضوع وبطريقتك ومنهجك في التفكير 
> وفقك الله

 سيدي الفاضل  
أنا هنا لست في أكاديمية أنا أتحدث بطبيعتي ، وهل تظن أن أحدا سيأخذ برأيي فيبيع أو يشتري بناءا عليه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
كل الحكاية انه لو واحد بايع او شاري بيبحث عمن يطمنه ويريح أعصابه ، لكن لا أحد يبيع أو يشتري بناءا على ما نقول ، وااللي يبيع ويشتري بناءا على ما نقول دون ان يفهم ماذا يعمل فلا يلومن الا نفسه . 
حكاية الاحساس دي الواحد بيوصلها بعد فترة طويلة من التعايش والانسجام ، كثير من المتداولين بيحدث نوع من التناغم بينهم وبين عملة معينة بحيث بيتصرف بالفطرة كدة وتطلع صح ، و أعتقد ان ده موجود في حياتنا كلها ، وأبرز مثال في قيادة السيارة ، أول ما تتعلم بتكون مركز في كل نقطة والسيارة تنحرف وتعدلها وغيره ، لما بتوصل لمرحلة التناغم بنلاقي الواحد بيقود بيد واحدة ورجل واحدة واحيانا بيشيل رجله ويشغل مثبت السرعة واللي ناقص انه ينام كمان ، مش ده بيحصل ؟؟؟؟ 
عملية التناغم بين الشخص وبين اي عملة لها اساس فلكي للحساب وكذلك حساب الجمل ربما نعرض لها يوما بوجودكم واستمراركم معنا  
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## brain2jene

> ما زال الذهب يواصل الصعود ، إذا تجاوز ال 1765 ولم يرتد منها فهذا يعني ببساطة أن كل تحليلاتي خاطئة

 تحليلاتك صائبة وهذا يدفعنا لمزيد من التعلم والحمد لله على ذلك... انهيار 40 دولار حتى الان واتوقع يصل 1690 لنرى ونتابع
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

> تحليلاتك صائبة وهذا يدفعنا لمزيد من التعلم والحمد لله على ذلك... انهيار 40 دولار حتى الان واتوقع يصل 1690 لنرى ونتابع
> تحياتي

 الحمد لله رب العالمين كما ينبغي لجلال لوجهه الكريم 
إن شاء الله سنتعلم سويا كيف نستخدم البوكس بأنواعه وكيف نقيس بدقة و كيف نستخدم مربع التسعة لنعرف مستويات الدعم والمقاومة بإذن الله .

----------


## doctortablet

استكمالا لما قاله جان نجد أنه استخدام فصول السنة من ربيع وصيف وشتاء وخريف ، فتاريخ 21 مارس هو بداية فصل الربيع ، وهو بداية السنة كما عرفنا . 
النقاط المهمة التي ذكرها جان هي بداية كل فصل ، ونقطة المنتصف من كل فصل وهذه هي التواريخ كلها التي ننتبه لها : 
5 مايو 
21 يونيو 
23 يوليو 
5 أغسطس 
22 سبتمبر 
8 نوفمبر 
22 نوفمبر 
21 ديسمبر 
4 فبراير اللي هو غدا بإذن الله ولكن ليس هناك تداول ، فممكن نرى التغير قبله او بعده حين يبدأ التداول 
20 مارس

----------


## doctortablet

الآن أقول لكم مساكم الله جميعا بالخير ، وعطلة سعيدة بإذن الله 
و ألقاكم مع بداية التداول في الأسبوع المقبل ان كتب الله لنا الحياة بإذن الله

----------


## السديري

بارك الله فيك يادكتور 
واضح انك متخصص في هذه المجال وكل كلامك مسجل عندي بالمفكرة للمراجعة 
ومن النادر جدا ان نجد مثلك فجزاك الله خير على ماتقدم لنا من علم نافع ان شاء الله 
 والله يعينك ويقويك على المواصلة  
واجازة سعيدة ...

----------


## dr_hany0

> أهلا وسهلا بك سيدي الفاضل ، ومرحبا باعتراضك المنطقي والمهم ، ولكن ما دمنا نتناقش ونعترض ونرد ، فأود ذكر بعض الأشياء التي  تعلمتها في حياتي العامة وهي تجنب العبارات التقريرية في الحديث مالم يكن هناك ما نود إقراره بالفعل ، فقولك هذا خطأ ، هذه تصنف لغويا على أنها عبارة تقريرية فيرجى تجنبها ، لأن حضرتك لك اعتراض والمطلوب مني هو الرد ، فلا يجوز أن تجزم بخطأ ما قلته مالم أرد عليه ، ولك أن تحكم بعدها بالخطأ أو الصحة كما يحلو لك . 
> أولا نقول ان السنة الهجرية ليست هي السنة القمرية ، فالسنة القمرية مبنية على دورة القمر ، أما السنة الهجرية هي مصطلح متفق عليه وهو يعبر عن قياس الزمان بداية من هجرة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وبناءا عليه نقول ونتكلم فقط عن السنة القمرية ولا نقول الهجرية ، فلو أن السنة الهجرية هي نفسها السنة القمرية فماذا نقول على التقويم الصيني و أساسه مبني على القمر .
> بمعنى ان السنة الصينية او الهجرية هي اصطلاحات لقياس الزمن من نقطة معينة والمستخدم فيها هو القمر للقياس . 
> بذلك نقول ان حديثي هو عن السنة القمرية . 
> يقول تعالى : إن عدة الشهور عند الله اثناعشر شهرا منها أربعة حرم ، وبما أننا نعرف أنها أربعة حرم مبنية على القمر   
> لدي سؤال لك الآن وهو هل تستطيع أن تعرف متى رمضان القادم بإذن الله ؟؟؟؟ 
> ممكن نعرف طبعا بناءا على دورة القمر ، ولكن سؤالي المنطقي الذي يليه هو هل سيكون حارا أم باردا ؟؟؟ 
> هل تستطيع الإجابة دون الرجوع للتقويم الشمسي الفصلي ؟؟؟ 
> ده من رحمة الله بنا أن جعل دورة القمر تدور داخل دورة الشمس و الا لو كانت ثابتة لكنا نعرف ان الصوم دائما في الحر والحج في البرد وما شابه ولكنها دوائر متداخلة ، فمرة تصوم في الحر ومرة في البرد ومرة في الربيع ومرة في الخريف . 
> ...

  

> سيدي الفاضل  
> أنا هنا لست في أكاديمية أنا أتحدث بطبيعتي ، وهل تظن أن أحدا سيأخذ برأيي فيبيع أو يشتري بناءا عليه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> كل الحكاية انه لو واحد بايع او شاري بيبحث عمن يطمنه ويريح أعصابه ، لكن لا أحد يبيع أو يشتري بناءا على ما نقول ، وااللي يبيع ويشتري بناءا على ما نقول دون ان يفهم ماذا يعمل فلا يلومن الا نفسه . 
> حكاية الاحساس دي الواحد بيوصلها بعد فترة طويلة من التعايش والانسجام ، كثير من المتداولين بيحدث نوع من التناغم بينهم وبين عملة معينة بحيث بيتصرف بالفطرة كدة وتطلع صح ، و أعتقد ان ده موجود في حياتنا كلها ، وأبرز مثال في قيادة السيارة ، أول ما تتعلم بتكون مركز في كل نقطة والسيارة تنحرف وتعدلها وغيره ، لما بتوصل لمرحلة التناغم بنلاقي الواحد بيقود بيد واحدة ورجل واحدة واحيانا بيشيل رجله ويشغل مثبت السرعة واللي ناقص انه ينام كمان ، مش ده بيحصل ؟؟؟؟ 
> عملية التناغم بين الشخص وبين اي عملة لها اساس فلكي للحساب وكذلك حساب الجمل ربما نعرض لها يوما بوجودكم واستمراركم معنا  
> تحياتي العطرة

 اولا انت من قلت اين الانتقادات والاعتراضات واستغربت واتضايقت من عدم وجودها فقولت برضه لازم ما نحرمكش من حاجه 
بعد الموضوع الجميل جدا ده ههههههههههه 
رفضك مقبول وذو منطق صحيح ولكن فعلا لم اكن اقصد الالفاظ  الحرفيه للكلمات 
فعندما ذكرت السنه الهجريه كنت اقصد السنه التي تنبني علي الدوره القمريه (السنه القمريه)- ولم اقصد الهجريه كتعصب او تحيز لشئ ما وانما ككلمه تدل علي المقصود وخلاص. (يعني القمر مثلا مش قريبي عشان اتعصبله دون الشمس - ولكن الدوره القمريه سنتها قمريه - فتعطي حسابات ادق)
ومعني خطا اي خطا من وجهة نظري القاصره ولم يذهب  تفكيري لتقرير الحقائق وهذا الكلام فانا ابسط بكثير من ذلك دكتورنا الغالي.
وبالنسبه للخبره والاحساس فلا يعلم بل يكتسب ونحن هنا في معرض التعلم من علمكم النافع الرائع فاظن ان من الافضل ان تكون هناك اسباب منطقيه استطيع ان اذكرها عندما انقل هذا العلم لغيري غير ان هذا كان احساس استاذي 
فملابسات السؤال ليست اهم من المحتوي العلمي له وللاجابه
انا ان شاء الله معك في الموضوع متابع بشغف ومستفهما وبقسوه عن ما لا اعلمه حتي وان لم احصل علي اجابه علميه شافيه 
فالحكمه ضالة المؤمن فما بالك ان كانت تؤخذ من اصحابها 
كل عام وانت وجميع المسلمين بخير 
سؤال كمان : قعدنا طول السنه اللي فاتت بنبيع مع ولادة قمر جديد فهل يمكن ان تنعكس هذه العلاقه السنه دي ونبيع مع كل بدر مثلا ام ان هذه الارتباطات ثابته لا تتغير؟ 
دمت بود  
تحياتي

----------


## السديري

للحصول على مواعيد الاحداث من غير البرنامج zet9 
تفضلوا هذا الموقع حيث يتم تنزيل مواعيد وهذا حق اليوم 4 فبراير   5:06am - Moon trine Saturn: An ideal time for bringing pet projects to fruition. Express desires and emotions in a practical way.  6:03am - Moon enters Cancer  6:06am - Moon trine Neptune: Your idealism surges, but you may be just a little disappointed that your dreams are not yet reality.  9:43am - Moon square Uranus: Sudden emotional upsets may have you down. There's probably a bright side, but you won't see it for a few days.  11:53am - Moon sextile Jupiter: You may move up another rung or two on the social ladder. Schmoozing -- and knowing how to listen -- pays off.  10:06pm - Moon opposite Pluto: Ruthlessness can take an emotional toll, whether you are the giver or the receiver. Avoid dangerous or volatile situations.   الرابط http://www.myastrology.net/

----------


## السديري

موقع اخر  http://serennu.com/astrology/todayaspects.php

----------


## doctortablet

> بارك الله فيك يادكتور 
> واضح انك متخصص في هذه المجال وكل كلامك مسجل عندي بالمفكرة للمراجعة 
> ومن النادر جدا ان نجد مثلك فجزاك الله خير على ماتقدم لنا من علم نافع ان شاء الله 
>  والله يعينك ويقويك على المواصلة  
> واجازة سعيدة ...

 شكرا جزيلا لك سيدي الفاضل  
والله انه لشرف لي أن أجد منكم هذه التعليقات المشجعة و أسأل الله أن يوفقني لخدمة الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## doctortablet

> اولا انت من قلت اين الانتقادات والاعتراضات واستغربت واتضايقت من عدم وجودها فقولت برضه لازم ما نحرمكش من حاجه 
> بعد الموضوع الجميل جدا ده ههههههههههه 
> رفضك مقبول وذو منطق صحيح ولكن فعلا لم اكن اقصد الالفاظ  الحرفيه للكلمات 
> فعندما ذكرت السنه الهجريه كنت اقصد السنه التي تنبني علي الدوره القمريه (السنه القمريه)- ولم اقصد الهجريه كتعصب او تحيز لشئ ما وانما ككلمه تدل علي المقصود وخلاص. (يعني القمر مثلا مش قريبي عشان اتعصبله دون الشمس - ولكن الدوره القمريه سنتها قمريه - فتعطي حسابات ادق)
> ومعني خطا اي خطا من وجهة نظري القاصره ولم يذهب  تفكيري لتقرير الحقائق وهذا الكلام فانا ابسط بكثير من ذلك دكتورنا الغالي.
> وبالنسبه للخبره والاحساس فلا يعلم بل يكتسب ونحن هنا في معرض التعلم من علمكم النافع الرائع فاظن ان من الافضل ان تكون هناك اسباب منطقيه استطيع ان اذكرها عندما انقل هذا العلم لغيري غير ان هذا كان احساس استاذي 
> فملابسات السؤال ليست اهم من المحتوي العلمي له وللاجابه
> انا ان شاء الله معك في الموضوع متابع بشغف ومستفهما وبقسوه عن ما لا اعلمه حتي وان لم احصل علي اجابه علميه شافيه 
> فالحكمه ضالة المؤمن فما بالك ان كانت تؤخذ من اصحابها 
> ...

 يكفيني منك هذا الكلام الطيب ، و إنما قصدت أن أكسبك كصديق ، ومن حقك الاعتراض والاستفهام ولو كنت مكانك ما توقفت عن الأسئلة والاعتراضات ، و حقيقة الأمر هي أن اعتراض واحد يفتح المجال لكثير من الحديث وهذا خير كثير إن شاء الله . 
بالنسبة لأسئلة حضرتك فهي منطقية للغاية وهي ما يقودنا لإتقان الطريقة ، فالعلم كله ما هو إلا إجابات على أسئلة . 
بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك لماذا ثلاثة دورات وليست أربعة أو خمسة ولماذا هنا نجدها ثلاثة بينما نجدها في غيرها خمسة أو أقل أو أكثر ، فهذا ما سنعرض له إن شاء الله حين نتكلم عن مربع التسعة ، فمربع التسعة ليس مجرد خطوط دعم ومقاومة كما يبدو للجميع بل يمكن أن نستخدمه فلكيا ونضع عليه مواقع الكواكب ، ولكن هذا موضوع سيحتاج لبعض الوقت لشرحه ، لكن مبدئيا أقول لك اننا نستخدم المربع للتواريخ و السعر و الفلك وعادة ننتبه للزوايا التسعين وال 180 ، وسنرى بإذن الله تطبيقات عملية لذلك . 
فهناك قاعدة عامة تقول إن حضرتك تشوف الخط الذي تتكون عنده قمة او قاع فالأعم الأغلب أن القمة أو القاع ستتكون على نفس الخط وسنعرف كيف بالتفصيل . 
أما عن سؤالك بأننا نبيع عند كل قمر جديد وهل هذه علاقة ثابتة أم لا فأقول بإيجاز سريع أننا نستخدم مربع التسعة بفترات زمنية معينة لإكمال دورة ما ثم نبدأ في دورة جديدة ونراقب ونقارن ما حدث في نفس الفترة في الدورة التي سبقتها لو وجدنا نفس الاتجاهات فستسير الدورة بنفس نمطية الدورة السابقة و إن وجدنا أن الاتجاه مخالف فهذا يعني أن الدورة الجديدة ستكون مماثلة للدورة القديمة ولكن بالمقلوب ، وفي هذا شرح وتفصيل والله المستعان . 
القاعدة العامة هي أننا باستخدام البوكسات ومربعات التسعة والاقترانات ممكن نحدد ونتوقع موعد التغير بدقة عالية ، ولكن أين سيكون الاتجاه فهذه نستخدم فيها الدورات القديمة لمحاولة القياس ، كما اننا سنستعين بإذن الله بمؤشرات فنية كلاسيكية لتأكيدالاتجاه . 
بالنسبة لدورة القمر فالتقسيمة العامة لها كما عرفنا أربعة مراحل رئيسية أهمها البدر والقمر الجديد لكننا سنقسمها ونشرحها لدورات أصغر . 
أرجو أن تعذرني لعدم الاستفاضة والشرح لهذا اليوم لأنني سافرت وانتقلت من دولة لأخرى ولم أرد أن أترك مشاركاتك دونما رد ، و إن شاء الله بعد أخذ قسط من الراحة أعاود الحديث .

----------


## ابوعمرو

شكرا الك يا دكتور موضوع اكثر من رائع   عندي سؤال  المريخ الان موجود في برج العذراء وبحركه تراجعيه هل اله تاثير على العملات؟
وسؤال ثاني هل كل عمله مربوطه بكوكب معين؟

----------


## doctortablet

> شكرا الك يا دكتور موضوع اكثر من رائع   عندي سؤال  المريخ الان موجود في برج العذراء وبحركه تراجعيه هل اله تاثير على العملات؟
> وسؤال ثاني هل كل عمله مربوطه بكوكب معين؟

 مرحبا بك أخي الكريم 
الكواكب تقسم على حسب دورتها لكواكب خارجية ، وهذه عادة هي الكواكب ذات الدورات الطويلة ودخولها للأبراج عادة ما يكون له تأثير كبير وسنعرض له بإذن الله . 
ولكن لا نستطيع الجزم بسلوك معين نظرا لتداخل الدورات ووجود كواكب خارجية أخرى في بيوت مختلفة ، وعادة أيضا ما يؤثر ذلك على التحركات طويلة المدى في الاسواق ، أما نحن حاليا فما زلنا نركز بعض الشيء على الدورات القصيرة او المتوسطة . 
أما عن سؤالك بخصوص خضوع عملات او سلع معينة لسلوك كوكب معين فالإجابة هي أن تاريخ بداية التداول لكل عملة أو سوق يجعل لكواكب معينة أثرا أكبر من غيرها على حركة ذلك السوق . 
فمثلا نجد أن لعطارد علاقة قوية جدا بحركة وتداولات القمح وهذا ما سنعرض له بالمشيئة حين نتكلم عن قوانين جورج باير فيما يخص تداولات القمح . 
نبتون مثلا بإجماع كثير من الفلكيين الاقتصاديين له تأثير واضح على البترول . 
كذلك نجد أن العقدة الشمالية للقمر لها علاقة قوية جدا بتداولات الذهب .

----------


## doctortablet

والآن نراجع أين كنا و إلى أين وصلنا وما هي النقاط التي تحدثنا عنها ولم نقم بتغطيتها كما ينبغي . 
تحدث الموضوع عن دورة القمر وهي دورة جيوسنتريك فقط لأن القمر لا يدخل في أي دورة هليوسنتريك بالمرة ، وقسمنا دورة القمر إلى أربعة أرباع ، لكن هناك المزيد لنقوله عن تلك الدورة وهي كيفية تشريحها بدقة أعلى لكي نعرف مكاننا خلال تلك الأربعة أرباع ، وذكرنا أن هناك منطقة يمكن خلالها الحذر وتوقع حدوث انهيارات تاريخية ولم نحددها بعد ، وليست دورة القمر فقط بل هناك لدينا المسافة بينه وبين الارض ، والديكلينيشن وغيره وهذه تحتاج لمزيد من التفصيل . 
تحدثنا عن الاقترانات الجيوسنتريك اليومية للقمر وعرفنا كيف نحدد مداراتها بقدر مسموح من الزوايا وعرفنا كيف نحدد فاعلية اي اقتران ووقت ظهور تأثيره ، كما عرفنا كيف نحدد التحركات بدقة على مستوى الدقائق . 
وعرفنا أن دخول القمر للأبراج المختلفة يكون له تأثير يتسم بسلوك عام . 
تكلمنا عن مربع ال 144 ومربع ال 52 وتوصلنا لبعض التواريخ الثابتة التي نبحث حولها عن التغيرات المتوقعة . 
وجدنا برامج ممتازة للعمل بمساعدتها مثل 
Zet 9
Solar fire 
Ganzilla 
Gannanalyst 
كما نريد الحديث عن الاقترانات الهليوسنتريك وبعض الظواهر الفلكية المرتبطة بها مثل الاحتراق و كذلك عن مربع التسعة ودائرة ال 24 ، ونريد الحديث أيضا عن الخسوف والكسوف اللذين يتعلقان بالشمس والقمر وهناك أيضا ما يمكن أن نسميه بالخسوف او الكسوف الكوكبي. 
ونريد كذلك معرفة ما يمكن استخدامه من مؤشرات تقليدية فنية في تأكيد أو توقع الاتجاهات السوقية .   
تحدثنا كذلك عن تواريخ بداية التداول لبعض العملات والمعادن ،

----------


## doctortablet

لدينا مربع التسعة المشهور ومرفق صورة له وما يهمنا فيه عادة هو الكروسات المرسومة عليه ، قمت بتلوين احد الكروسات باللون الاخضر وهذا يسمى بالكاردينال كروس Cardinal Cross 
سنلاحظ أن المربع بدأ في المركز برقم واحد ثم بدأ يتزايد باتجاه عقارب الساعة ويمكن ان نستخدمه عكس عقارب الساعة كذلك .  
بالطبع قمت برسم المربع باستخدام برنامج الجانزيلا ، ويمكن أن نستخدمه كمربع للسعر ، فتكون دلالة الارقام فيه على السعر فقط ، ويمكن أن نستخدم بدلا منها التواريخ ولكن في حالة السعر بدأنا برقم واحد ، فما هو التاريخ الذي نبدأ منه في حالة استخدام التواريخ ، و أيضا يمكننا استخدامه للسعر والتاريخ معا . 
ولكن مثلا لو استخدمته مع سعر الذهب سيكون حجم المربع كبيرا جدا لأننا نتداول الأن قرب ال 1760 ، فكيف نستخدمه بطريقة أسهل نوعا ما ؟؟؟؟ 
ذكرت في معرض حديثي عن الذهب من قبل أن آخر و أقرب قاع كان 1522 فلو عاوزين نستخدم المربع وكما قلنا ان جان كان لا يستخدم تاريخ القمة او القاع نفسه بل اليوم الذي يليه كذلك هنا سنستخدم السعر الذي يليه فنضع الرقم 1523 ليكون هو المركز ، وطبعا برنامج الجانزيلا فيه هذه الامكانية . 
حين ندخل الرقم 1522 لبرنامج الجانزيلا نجد انه بدأ المربع من الرقم 1523 اتوماتيكيا . 
وحين نبحث عن الرقم 1765 سنجد ان الرقم 1763 يقع على خط من الخطوط الرئيسية للكروسات  
ايه اللخبطة دي ياعم ، ما ترسالك على بر ، منين واجع دماغنا وبتقول 1765 ودلوقت جاي بتقول 1763 
طيب أنا باستخدم منصة الفوركس التي قلت لكم عليها ، أرجو الرجوع لأعلى رقم حققه الذهب سنجد انه كان 1763.15 حسب المنصة ، فهذا يعني اننا استطعنا بفضل الله للوصول لدقة عالية بأننا حسبنا من سعر اللو السابق وجعله مركز المربع . 
وهذا يجعلنا نعلق فنقول انه وبناءا على ما يبدو لنا ففعلا أسعار هذه المنصة عالية الدقة .

----------


## doctortablet

الآن نجرب ونستخدم التاريخ فالقاع الذي كان سعره 1522 كان بتاريخ 29 ديسمبر 2011 وهنبدأ نحسب من اليوم اللي بعده ، فيكون مركز المربع هو من تاريخ 30 ديسمبر 2011 ، تعالوا نبحث عن تاريخ 04 فبراير سنجد انه على خطوط الكروس ولكنه ليس يوم تداول هنلاقي طبعا اليوم اللي قبله 03 فبراير ، فهل هذه مصادفات ؟؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

طيب ما احنا قلنا كمان ان الذهب صنع قمته 1920 يوم 6 سبتمبر 2011 ، فهل يا ترى فيه علاقة مع تاريخ 04 فبراير الحالي ، نشوف الصورة ونقول هل هذه مصادفة انه يطلع تاريخ 04 فبراير على خط من خطوط الكروس لما بدأنا المربع من القمة 1920 ؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

طيب احنا حسبنا من تاريخ القمة عند 1920 اللي كان بتاريخ 06 سبتمبر ، طيب عاوزين نشوف السعر كمان ، بس دي كانت قمة يعني السعر نزل بعدها ، برنامج الجانزيلا فيه امكانية السير على المربع بالعكس ، وبما اننا بدأنا من سعر القمة اللي كان 1920 يبقى هيكون مركز المربع الرقم اللي اقل منه بواحد ، نروح ندور على السعر بتاعنا اللي هو 1763 سنجده على خط من خطوط الكروس ، دي كمان مصادفة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

طيب احنا جربنا على السعر وجربنا على التواريخ ، مش ملاحظين ان السعر جاي على الخط تماما بينما التاريخ اللي على الخط اللي هو 04 فبراير بدأ الانعكاس قبله بيوم ؟؟؟؟ معناه ايه الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟ 
التاريخ حدد لي الموعد لكن الانعكاس حصل لما السعر وصل للرقم المطلوب ، وده اللي قلناه لما تكلمنا عن الاقترانات وقلنا انه الاقتران فعلا بيقربني جدا من تحديد الوقت ولكن لن يحدث الانعكاس الا اذا وصل السعر للقيمة التي ينعكس منها .

----------


## doctortablet

طيب احنا لما استخدمنا الحساب المربع ووضعنا في مركزه قمة او قاع حصلنا على ارقام دقيقة ولما استخدمنا المربع ووضعنا الواحد في المركز حصلنا على ارقام دقيقة ولكنها تقريبية ، لو كلامنا صح وحساباتنا صح يبقى السعر دلوقت المفروض هينزل ، فيا ترى إلى أين يذهب ؟؟؟؟ 
طبعا عملت صورة للمربع ككل وعلمت على المحطات التي أمامنا في السعر وهي 1723 و 1702 و 1681 
بس يا ترى هيقف فين وهل ممكن يكمل وينزل اكتر كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وبالرجوع للمنصة سنجد ان اقل سعر تحقق يوم 03 فبراير كان 1723.6 ووقف عندها ولسة بيشاور نفسه ، يبقى كل دي مصادفات ؟؟؟؟ 
هنشوف كل سعر من الاسعار المكتوبة أمامنا ونشوف هي على انهي محور او خط كروس والزاوية التي يصنعها مع سعر 1763 و إن شاء الله نتحدث عن ذلك بنوع من التفصيل

----------


## doctortablet

الصورة مرفقة للمشاركة السابقة ، لكن هناك شيء أضيفه وهو ان المناطق المنتصفية بين خطوط الكروسات ايضا تعمل كحوائط صد ودعم ، وممكن بالمتابعة سنجد ان عملات معينة بتشتغل معظم قممها وقيعانها على النقاط المنتصفية

----------


## doctortablet

طيب ما دمنا حصلنا على تاريخ وهو 03 فبراير ما احنا ممكن ندخله على برنامج الجانزيلا ونروح ندور على التواريخ اللي على المحاور ، بس هتكون كتير وهنا ممكن نستعين بتحليلنا لدورة القمر والفلك فأبحث في هذه التواريخ عن علامة قمرية او فلكية تعطينا إشارة لامكانية الانعكاس ، ونراقب السعر لما نلاقي اننا اقتربنا من تاريخ على خط من خطوط الكروس او الخطوط المنتصفية بينها على حسب سلوك العملة التي نتداولها ، فيكون عندنا تاريخ وسعر وفلك لما نجدهم يقتربون من مستوى متناغم مع بعض نتوقع الانعكاس . 
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه والكل عاوز يعرفه هو عن سلوك كل عملة ، فالطريقة بسيطة وهي اننا نجمع تواريخ معظم قيعانها وقممها ونمثلها على المربع وندرس الانعكاسات ومتى حدثت وقيمة الزوايا بين تلك القمم والقيعان على مربع التسعة وان شاء الله نحاول تبيين كيفية عمل ذلك .

----------


## doctortablet

> للحصول على مواعيد الاحداث من غير البرنامج zet9 
> تفضلوا هذا الموقع حيث يتم تنزيل مواعيد وهذا حق اليوم 4 فبراير    الرابط http://www.myastrology.net/

 
عفوا فقد نسيت أن أشكرك على هذه الإضافة القيمة

----------


## doctortablet

13:23:42 UT - Moon enters Leo (direct) 
يدخل القمر برج الاسد يوم الاثنين بإذن الله وهذا تأثيره قوي على الذهب

----------


## الزيرو

والله يا دكتور مجهود رااااااااائع ومعلومات ولا أروع ..
بس بصراحة حاسس إن الكلام صعب الهضم بدون تطبيق .. وانا عارف إن دي مجرد مقدمات .. 
انا مربع التسعة ده عقدني .. مش عارف أفهمه أو أمسكه من فين ..
نفسي أعرف أستفيد من مستوياته في متاجرتي بالتركيز على زوجين أو ثلاثة فقط .. 
طمني إننا هندخل في الجد والتطبيق وإني ممكن أفهم وأقدر أتاجر بإستخدام هذه الطريقة بإذن الله ..

----------


## doctortablet

> والله يا دكتور مجهود رااااااااائع ومعلومات ولا أروع ..
> بس بصراحة حاسس إن الكلام صعب الهضم بدون تطبيق .. وانا عارف إن دي مجرد مقدمات .. 
> انا مربع التسعة ده عقدني .. مش عارف أفهمه أو أمسكه من فين ..
> نفسي أعرف أستفيد من مستوياته في متاجرتي بالتركيز على زوجين أو ثلاثة فقط .. 
> طمني إننا هندخل في الجد والتطبيق وإني ممكن أفهم وأقدر أتاجر بإستخدام هذه الطريقة بإذن الله ..

 أولا يا عزيزي مربع التسعة هو أداة من الأدوات وليس هو طريقة جان الوحيدة ، فلو مش قادر تفهمه وتطبقه فمافيش مشكلة ، ممكن تقول ايه اللي بيريحك من أدواته ونشرحها بإذن الله ، ويمكن أنا كنت كتبت في موضوع كشف الأسرار إني لا حظت انه ما حدش بيستخدمه تقريبا ، والكل بيتجنبه ويبحثون بطرق أخرى وخاصة الرقمية والاشكال الهندسية ، فنحاول هنا أن نلقي الضوء عليه ، بس يا ريت انا افهم انت متعقد منه ليه ، الحكاية اننا بنبحث فيه عن ارقام وبس . 
بس للأسف دي مش مقدمات لأننا بدأنا التطبيق بالفعل ، و مش مهم اننا نجيد استخدامه على كل حاجة ، ولو حضرتك بتفضل العمل على ازواج معينة فحددها وان شاء الله ندخلها في التحليل ونتابعها .

----------


## doctortablet

أفضل من كتب وتخصص في مربع التسعة هو ferrera وله كتب عديدة في مربع التسعة واستخدامه ، مربع التسعة هو ببساطة اننا بنعمل مربعات ثم نبدأ في الترقيم ونسير اما مع عقارب الساعة او عكسها فنضع الرقم واحد في المركز ونزود واحد كل مرة فنبدأ العد من واحد ثم اثنين ثم 3 و 4 وهكذا لمالا نهاية . 
بنرسم كروسين عكس بعض كما هو موضح في الصور السابقة والارقام التي تكون على الكروسات مهمة فلو جايين من رقم اقل ووصلنا لرقم على كروس سيعمل الرقم الذي يقع على الكروس كمستوى مقاومة الى ان يتم كسره ، والعكس لو اننا على رقم ما وبدأنا ننزل إلى أن نصل لرقم على الكروس ففي هذه الحالة الرقم اللي على الكروس يعمل كمستوى دعم الى ان يتم كسره كذلك . 
لو جينا ورسمنا حوالين المربع ده دائرة تمثل 360 درجة سنجد ان الزوايا بين الكروسين اللي رسمناهم هي عبارة عن 45 درجة ، يعني رجعنا نشتغل على الزوايا ، وما نستخدمه من مؤشرات زملاءنا على الميتاتريدر هي نوع من التمثيل لمربع التسعة أصلا ، الفارق هو ان طريقة استخدام الميتاتريدر والمؤشرات هي الطريقة الحديثة بينما اميل انا لاستخدام الطرق التقليدية . 
مثلا في الميتاتريدر بنضع المؤشر بحيث تكون اعداداته تبدأ من سعر الافتتاح او الاغلاق مثلا وبنقيس منه الزوايا المختلفة ، القراءات التي نحصل عليها هي اصلا ارقام من مربع التسعة ولكنها تصنع مع بعضها زوايا ، وكما يقولون بالمثال يتضح الحال .

----------


## doctortablet

صورة لمربع التسعة وحوله الدائرة ، ولننظر لكل كروس ونرى الزاوية التي يشير اليها

----------


## الزيرو

> أولا يا عزيزي مربع التسعة هو أداة من الأدوات وليس هو طريقة جان الوحيدة ، فلو مش قادر تفهمه وتطبقه فمافيش مشكلة ، ممكن تقول ايه اللي بيريحك من أدواته ونشرحها بإذن الله ، ويمكن أنا كنت كتبت في موضوع كشف الأسرار إني لا حظت انه ما حدش بيستخدمه تقريبا ، والكل بيتجنبه ويبحثون بطرق أخرى وخاصة الرقمية والاشكال الهندسية ، فنحاول هنا أن نلقي الضوء عليه ، بس يا ريت انا افهم انت متعقد منه ليه ، الحكاية اننا بنبحث فيه عن ارقام وبس . 
> بس للأسف دي مش مقدمات لأننا بدأنا التطبيق بالفعل ، و مش مهم اننا نجيد استخدامه على كل حاجة ، ولو حضرتك بتفضل العمل على ازواج معينة فحددها وان شاء الله ندخلها في التحليل ونتابعها .

 انا اللي أعرفه (أو أسمعه بالأصح) .. أن مستويات مربع التسعة لأي زوج هي مستويات قوية يمكن العمل خلال اليوم بالإعتماد عليها ، وكذلك يوجد مستويات تعتبر محطات قوية كسرها أو إختراقها يعني ان الزوج سيسير ربما مئات النقاط .. يعني ممكن تكون نوع من تحديد الإتجاه .. 
بخصوص الأزواج .. انا لا أتحدث عن زوج معين ولكن إن كان ولا بد  يبقى زوجي اليورو  دولار / والدولار فرنك لأن تقريباً حركتهم تعطي فكرة كبيرة عن حركة معظم الأزواج .. 
بالنسبة للتطبيق ، حتى الآن لم أشاهد تجارب دخول ومتاجرة بإستخدام الدورات القمرية .. لا زلت تشرح بعض المفاهيم وتأكد أنك ستتلقى سيل من الإستفسارات حين يبدأ التطبيق الفعلي .. فقد يكون الكثيرون مثلي يقرأون ويستوعبون البعض ويمرون على البعض الآخر مرور الكرام ولكن حين يبدأ التطبيق فعلى الجميع أن يربطوا ويسلسلوا أفكارهم ولذلك سيعيد الجميع (وانا أولهم) قراءة الموضوع مرة أخرى من البداية..

----------


## الزيرو

يا ريت لو تطبق قليل من الشرح على زوج اليورو .. هذا الزوج الذي حير الناس ..
أين هو الان في مربع التسعة مثلاً ..وكيف نتابعه ونرسم سيناريو له ..؟؟
وأتمنى أن لا يكون فيما أطلبه ميل أو إنحراف عن الطريقة ..

----------


## الزيرو

همسة أخيرة:
في موضوع الدكتور حمادة في منتدى الجيران (بيع وإشتري وهتكسب غصباً عنك) .. كان الإعتماد على العلاقات بين القمر والكواكب وكذلك أوجه القمر .. وكانت طريقة الدخول غالباً معروفة بهدف وستوب ، فهل ننتظر المثل هنا ..؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

بما اننا نفترض ان سعر ال 1765 هو رقم سينزل منه السعر وعرفنا حكاية مثلث ومربع جان اللي بيترسموا داخل الدائرة ، فالمثلث بنجيب منه زاوية ال 60 وزاوية 120 ، والمربع بنجيب منه زاوية ال 90 وال 180 وال 270 و الاتنين يعني المثلث والمربع بدايتهم على الرقم 1765 زي ما تعلمنا في رسمة الفلك ، لما نرسم المثلث والمربع باستخدام برنامج الجانزيلا سنجد ان المثلث تشير زواياه الى الارقام التالية 1708 و 1656 
والمربع تشير زواياه الى الارقام التالية : 1723 و 1681 و 1641 
ونجد ان المربع والمثلث ينطبقان على الرقم التالي وهو 1601 
يبقى في الاتجاه النازل كل هذه الارقام مهمة للغاية لانه ممكن يحصل ارتدادات منها . 
طيب لو طلعنا بنحلم والذهب مش نازل وهيكمل صعود من نفس الرسمة هنشوف زوايا المثلث والمربع تشير الى ماذا . 
زوايا المثلث تشير الى الارقام التالية : 1823 و 1877 
وزوايا المربع تشير الى الارقام التالية : 1893 و 1849 و 1807  
والمثلث والمربع منطبقين على الرقم 1937 
يبقى معنى الكلام ده اننا حسبنا في الاتجاهين الصاعد والنازل الزوايا التي يتوقع ان تعمل كمستويات قوية للدعم او المقاومة ، بقي ان ننظر اين سيتجه السعر وماهي المستويات التي سيعمل عليها فيرتد منها او يخترقها

----------


## الزيرو

سبحان الله .. 
تمر السنين والجميع بلهث خلف طريقة تضمن له خطف 30-50 نقطة يومياً من هذا السوق ..
تمر السنين والكل يبحث عن طريقة مثالية ليختار زوجاً محدداً كل يوم ليعمل عليه وبهدف محدد.. 
أعلم أن بعض الطريق قد تحقق مئات النقاط يومياً ولكنها في المقابل قد تخسر مثلها في اليوم التالي ..  
نحتاج أن نبحث جميعاً عن إجابة لسؤال واحد مع بداية تداول كل يوم جديد : 
ماهو أفضل زوج لأتاجر عليه اليوم ..؟؟؟ 
لماذا أدخل على عدد من الأزواج وأشتت نفسي إن كان بإمكاني إختيار أفضل زوج وتحديد إتجاهه والدخول عليه بلوت محترم يساوي مجموع اللوتات التي كنت سأدخل بها على 10 أزاوج ..؟؟؟ 
وإن قال أحدكم أنه يصعب تحديد أفضل زوج كل يوم فذلك يعني أنه لا ناجح في هذا السوق .. 
كل يوم عشرات الأزواج تصعد وعشرات غيرها تهبط وأخرى تصعد مئات التقاط وتعود لتهبط مثلها ..  
ألا يوجد طريقة واحدة لننتقي زوجاً واحداً .. على الأقل حين تختاره بمعايير محددة فمهما عاكسك فأنت مطمئن بعودته إلى نقطة دخولك ..

----------


## doctortablet

> يا ريت لو تطبق قليل من الشرح على زوج اليورو .. هذا الزوج الذي حير الناس ..
> أين هو الان في مربع التسعة مثلاً ..وكيف نتابعه ونرسم سيناريو له ..؟؟
> وأتمنى أن لا يكون فيما أطلبه ميل أو إنحراف عن الطريقة ..

  

> همسة أخيرة:
> في موضوع الدكتور حمادة في منتدى الجيران (بيع وإشتري وهتكسب غصباً عنك) .. كان الإعتماد على العلاقات بين القمر والكواكب وكذلك أوجه القمر .. وكانت طريقة الدخول غالباً معروفة بهدف وستوب ، فهل ننتظر المثل هنا ..؟؟

  

> انا اللي أعرفه (أو أسمعه بالأصح) .. أن مستويات مربع التسعة لأي زوج هي مستويات قوية يمكن العمل خلال اليوم بالإعتماد عليها ، وكذلك يوجد مستويات تعتبر محطات قوية كسرها أو إختراقها يعني ان الزوج سيسير ربما مئات النقاط .. يعني ممكن تكون نوع من تحديد الإتجاه .. 
> بخصوص الأزواج .. انا لا أتحدث عن زوج معين ولكن إن كان ولا بد  يبقى زوجي اليورو  دولار / والدولار فرنك لأن تقريباً حركتهم تعطي فكرة كبيرة عن حركة معظم الأزواج .. 
> بالنسبة للتطبيق ، حتى الآن لم أشاهد تجارب دخول ومتاجرة بإستخدام الدورات القمرية .. لا زلت تشرح بعض المفاهيم وتأكد أنك ستتلقى سيل من الإستفسارات حين يبدأ التطبيق الفعلي .. فقد يكون الكثيرون مثلي يقرأون ويستوعبون البعض ويمرون على البعض الآخر مرور الكرام ولكن حين يبدأ التطبيق فعلى الجميع أن يربطوا ويسلسلوا أفكارهم ولذلك سيعيد الجميع (وانا أولهم) قراءة الموضوع مرة أخرى من البداية..

 
أن كدة فهمت فين المشكلة او وجه الاختلاف او ما نبحث عنه ، الخلاف بسيط وهو انه ربما المطلوب هو كيف نتعامل على مستوى التجارة اليومي بينما انا اتكلم بنوع من المتاجرة المتوسطة وطويلة المدى نوعا ما . 
والكل او الغالبية تعمل على اليورودولار وانا اتكلم عن الذهب والغالبية لا تحب العمل عليه لان قفزاته قوية وصاعقة ويحتاج حسابات كبيرة لتأمينه ، وممكن الواحد يمرجن معاه بسهولة . 
كذلك انا لم انتبه أن الناس تريد تطبيق عملي للدورة القمرية للبيع والشراء وانا انهمكت في الحديث عن الاقترانات ولكني أشرت الى انني لم أكمل بعد توضيح الدورة القمرية بكل تفاصيلها . 
بالسؤال والكلام والمناقشة نتقارب ونفهم عم نبحث . 
شوف يا سيدي الفاضل بالنسبة لاستخدام مربع جان على المستوى اليومي فسأدلك ان شاء الله على موقع كل ما عليك هو ادخال سعر الافتتاح وسنتحدث عن كيفية تحديده و هيديك الموقع تبيع فين وتشتري منين ، أظن كدة تبقى حاجة قشطة بالصلاة على النبي . 
وهنتكلم أيضا عن جدول جان الهرمي وقد سبق لي الإشارة إليه في موضوع كشف الأسرار . 
وحين اكمل تشريح الدورة القمرية بإذن الله ونستخدم بعض المؤشرات معها ممكن نحدد الربح يكون لفين والستوب يكون فين . 
أود الإشارة الى انني لست من هواة الستوب لوس ولكنني استخدم أوردرات عكسية عند نقاط معينة للتأمين فقط

----------


## doctortablet

هأقول لحضراتكم على طريقة أستخدمها في التجارة علشان ما نضيعش وقت في تحقيق الاهداف وفي نفس الوقت لو سارت الازواج عكس ما نريد ما نطلعش من المولد بلا حمص كما يقولون . 
أنا أستخدم طريقة أحب أن اسميها بالهيدج غير المتكافيء  
فأنا اعمل تحليلاتي كلها و أشوف الزوج رايح فين فلو اقتنعت مثلا انه سيصعد بأدخل بعقدين شراء ومعاهم عقد بيع . 
لو مشى في الاتجاه اللي متوقعه يبقى خير وبركة ، لما اجني ارباح اقفل كل العقود مش مشكلة ولو مشى عكس تحليلي فعلى الاقل ما زال عندي عقد من التلاتة بيجيب فلوس ، وهيوصل لنقطة معينة اقفله عندها واترك العقدين التاليين يلموا خسارتهم او يجنوا ارباح ، ولكن طبعا ليست طريقة سهلة ولكن نقولها لتفكروا فيها .

----------


## doctortablet

هذا الموقع لمن يريد العمل على المستوى اليومي في التجارة تضع في المربع السعر وليكن سعر الافتتاح وتضغط Calculate هيدي حضراتكم الاهداف والستوبات ونقاط الدخول والخروج   http://www.pivottrading.net/pivot/pivot/gann.html

----------


## الزيرو

> أن كدة فهمت فين المشكلة او وجه الاختلاف او ما نبحث عنه ، الخلاف بسيط وهو انه ربما المطلوب هو كيف نتعامل على مستوى التجارة اليومي بينما انا اتكلم بنوع من المتاجرة المتوسطة وطويلة المدى نوعا ما .  نعم أخي .. لو عملت تصويت لوجدت أكثر من 80% يبحثون عن طرق للمتاجرة اليومية وليس للدخول في صفقات سوينج. 
> والكل او الغالبية تعمل على اليورودولار وانا اتكلم عن الذهب والغالبية لا تحب العمل عليه لان قفزاته قوية وصاعقة ويحتاج حسابات كبيرة لتأمينه ، وممكن الواحد يمرجن معاه بسهولة . 
> كذلك انا لم انتبه أن الناس تريد تطبيق عملي للدورة القمرية للبيع والشراء وانا انهمكت في الحديث عن الاقترانات ولكني أشرت الى انني لم أكمل بعد توضيح الدورة القمرية بكل تفاصيلها . 
> بالسؤال والكلام والمناقشة نتقارب ونفهم عم نبحث .  بالفعل نريد تطبيق عملي للدورة القمرية وأي العلاقات هي الأقوى وكيف ندخل عليها وكيف نتعامل مع الإنعكاسات وهكذا .. 
> شوف يا سيدي الفاضل بالنسبة لاستخدام مربع جان على المستوى اليومي فسأدلك ان شاء الله على موقع كل ما عليك هو ادخال سعر الافتتاح وسنتحدث عن كيفية تحديده و هيديك الموقع تبيع فين وتشتري منين ، أظن كدة تبقى حاجة قشطة بالصلاة على النبي .  إيدي على كتفك يا أخي .. فين الموقع ده ..؟؟ رجاءاً لا تتأخر علي بالإفادة .. 
> وهنتكلم أيضا عن جدول جان الهرمي وقد سبق لي الإشارة إليه في موضوع كشف الأسرار . 
> وحين اكمل تشريح الدورة القمرية بإذن الله ونستخدم بعض المؤشرات معها ممكن نحدد الربح يكون لفين والستوب يكون فين . 
> أود الإشارة الى انني لست من هواة الستوب لوس ولكنني استخدم أوردرات عكسية عند نقاط معينة للتأمين فقط   انا مثلك ، وللأسف علي أن أعترف أن عدم إستخدام الستوب قد تسبب لي في خسارة فادحة ..

 الرد داخل الإقتباس .. وأشكرك جداً على ردودك على مشاركاتي ..

----------


## doctortablet

باستخدام الموقع السابق أدخلت سعر الافتتاح لليورودولار يوم 03 فبراير وكان 1.3136 لما نكتبه يتكتب كالتالي 13136 بدون فواصل وبعد الحساب كانت هذه نتائج حساب الموقع : 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 13138.89   Targets: 13160.97 - 13189.66 - 13218.38 - 13247.13
Stoploss : 13110.25
Sell at / below: 13110.25   Targets: 13088.18 - 13059.58 - 13031.02 - 13002.49
Stoploss : 13138.89

----------


## الزيرو

> هأقول لحضراتكم على طريقة أستخدمها في التجارة علشان ما نضيعش وقت في تحقيق الاهداف وفي نفس الوقت لو سارت الازواج عكس ما نريد ما نطلعش من المولد بلا حمص كما يقولون . 
> أنا أستخدم طريقة أحب أن اسميها بالهيدج غير المتكافيء  
> فأنا اعمل تحليلاتي كلها و أشوف الزوج رايح فين فلو اقتنعت مثلا انه سيصعد بأدخل بعقدين شراء ومعاهم عقد بيع . 
> لو مشى في الاتجاه اللي متوقعه يبقى خير وبركة ، لما اجني ارباح اقفل كل العقود مش مشكلة ولو مشى عكس تحليلي فعلى الاقل ما زال عندي عقد من التلاتة بيجيب فلوس ، وهيوصل لنقطة معينة اقفله عندها واترك العقدين التاليين يلموا خسارتهم او يجنوا ارباح ، ولكن طبعا ليست طريقة سهلة ولكن نقولها لتفكروا فيها .

 ربنا شاهد إني فكرت كتير في الفكرة دي .. بس لو حسبتها هتلاقيها لا تخدم غرض ولا تحل مشكلة ..

----------


## doctortablet

يوصي جان باستخدام ستوب لوس ويؤكد على ذلك ، ولكن نرى موقع برنامج ال Timing Solution 
يؤكد على النصيحة بعد استخدام الستوب لوس ، لأنها طريقة يتلاعب من خلالها كثير من شركلات الفوركس ، وكأننا لما بنحط ستوب لوس بنقول للسعر روح هناك ، فالمحترفون يقولون اعمل الستوب لوس في دماغك ولكن لا تكتبه داخل المنصة ، وانا وجدت ان افضل طريقة وسطية بين الرأيين هي استخدام الهيدج والاوردرات العكسية ، فأنت توقف بها حجم الخسارة وفي نفس الوقت لا تقفل صفقاتك بل تعطيها مزيدا من الوقت لتتكلم وتقول ما عندها

----------


## doctortablet

> يا ريت لو تطبق قليل من الشرح على زوج اليورو .. هذا الزوج الذي حير الناس ..
> أين هو الان في مربع التسعة مثلاً ..وكيف نتابعه ونرسم سيناريو له ..؟؟
> وأتمنى أن لا يكون فيما أطلبه ميل أو إنحراف عن الطريقة ..

  

> همسة أخيرة:
> في موضوع الدكتور حمادة في منتدى الجيران (بيع وإشتري وهتكسب غصباً عنك) .. كان الإعتماد على العلاقات بين القمر والكواكب وكذلك أوجه القمر .. وكانت طريقة الدخول غالباً معروفة بهدف وستوب ، فهل ننتظر المثل هنا ..؟؟

  

> ربنا شاهد إني فكرت كتير في الفكرة دي .. بس لو حسبتها هتلاقيها لا تخدم غرض ولا تحل مشكلة 
>  ..

 المشكلة بتكون في حالة واحدة بس وهي لما يحصل انفجار سعري في اتجاه واحد ، وباستخدام طرق جان بتبقى عارف تقفل فين ، أما في حالة عدم حدوث انفجارات سعرية في اتجاه واحد فأعتقد انه المتعارفعليه ان السعر بيطلع وينزل لغاية ما يحقق أهدافه وبكدة نكون استفدنا بجزء من ارتداداته لغاية ما يوصل للهدف

----------


## الزيرو

> باستخدام الموقع السابق أدخلت سعر الافتتاح لليورودولار يوم 03 فبراير وكان 1.3136 لما نكتبه يتكتب كالتالي 13136 بدون فواصل وبعد الحساب كانت هذه نتائج حساب الموقع : 
> Recommendation:
> Buy at / above: 13138.89   Targets: 13160.97 - 13189.66 - 13218.38 - 13247.13
> Stoploss : 13110.25
> Sell at / below: 13110.25   Targets: 13088.18 - 13059.58 - 13031.02 - 13002.49
> Stoploss : 13138.89

 الستوب صغير .. ممكن تكون ميزة وممكن لأ .. 
نجرب نشتغل على كام زوج رئيسي على الديمو ونشوف النتائج .. 
بس أفتكر إنك بخبرتك ممكن تختصر علينا كتير وتدلنا على أفضل طريقة للدخول في أفضل الصفقات بإستخدام هذا الموقع ,, 
ولا أيه ...!!!

----------


## doctortablet

> سبحان الله .. 
> تمر السنين والجميع بلهث خلف طريقة تضمن له خطف 30-50 نقطة يومياً من هذا السوق ..
> تمر السنين والكل يبحث عن طريقة مثالية ليختار زوجاً محدداً كل يوم ليعمل عليه وبهدف محدد.. 
> أعلم أن بعض الطريق قد تحقق مئات النقاط يومياً ولكنها في المقابل قد تخسر مثلها في اليوم التالي ..  
> نحتاج أن نبحث جميعاً عن إجابة لسؤال واحد مع بداية تداول كل يوم جديد : 
> ماهو أفضل زوج لأتاجر عليه اليوم ..؟؟؟ 
> لماذا أدخل على عدد من الأزواج وأشتت نفسي إن كان بإمكاني إختيار أفضل زوج وتحديد إتجاهه والدخول عليه بلوت محترم يساوي مجموع اللوتات التي كنت سأدخل بها على 10 أزاوج ..؟؟؟ 
> وإن قال أحدكم أنه يصعب تحديد أفضل زوج كل يوم فذلك يعني أنه لا ناجح في هذا السوق .. 
> كل يوم عشرات الأزواج تصعد وعشرات غيرها تهبط وأخرى تصعد مئات التقاط وتعود لتهبط مثلها ..  
> ألا يوجد طريقة واحدة لننتقي زوجاً واحداً .. على الأقل حين تختاره بمعايير محددة فمهما عاكسك فأنت مطمئن بعودته إلى نقطة دخولك ..

 كلامك صحيح أخي الفاضل فقد قرأت عبارة لأحد كبار محترفي التداول ولكن لا أذكر اسمه يقول : ما دام هناك يوم يتم فيه التداول فهناك فرص للربح 
قابلت مرة موقعا ولكن لا يحضر ببالي الآن ولكن خدمته مقابل نقود وليست بالقليلة كل يوم بيعمل سكاننينج لكل العملات ويحدد لك أين تدخل . 
على المستوى الفلكي هناك أيضا طرق تحدد لك افضل ما ينبغي ان تتداول عليه ، فالحلول موجودة بإذن الله ، و أنا من هواة التخصص ، حين قلت لكم حيث يكون التركيز يكون الانجاز ، واللي بيجري وراء عصفورين بيضيع منه الاثنين . 
يكفي ان تكتشف وتتعود على سلوك زوج معين لتصبح رفيقه ، ولكن اللي بيحصل هو العقد فقط بيكون واحد داخل على زوج ويمرجن معاه او يخسره تمام عمره ما بيقرب له تاني وتتشكل له عقدة منه وهذا خطأ ، فربما اتمرجنت علشان تتعلم ، واللي بيجي سهل بيروح سهل ، وانا في بداية الطريق الذهب روقني ترويقة فل ومرجنت معاه كذا مرة بس أنا معجب بيه جدا ، واللي تحبه اعرف انه بيحبك ، وربنا كريم

----------


## doctortablet

> الستوب صغير .. ممكن تكون ميزة وممكن لأ .. 
> نجرب نشتغل على كام زوج رئيسي على الديمو ونشوف النتائج .. 
> بس أفتكر إنك بخبرتك ممكن تختصر علينا كتير وتدلنا على أفضل طريقة للدخول في أفضل الصفقات بإستخدام هذا الموقع ,, 
> ولا أيه ...!!!

 فيه ان شاء الله ، فأنا لما وضعت الارقام استخدمت خمسة ارقام وكتبت 13136 ، ممكن تكبر المدى بأنك تكتب اربعة بس فتكتب 1313 هيديك مدى اوسع لكن ممكن تدخله بس ياخد اكتر من يوم

----------


## الزيرو

> كلامك صحيح أخي الفاضل فقد قرأت عبارة لأحد كبار محترفي التداول ولكن لا أذكر اسمه يقول : ما دام هناك يوم يتم فيه التداول فهناك فرص للربح 
> قابلت مرة موقعا ولكن لا يحضر ببالي الآن ولكن خدمته مقابل نقود وليست بالقليلة كل يوم بيعمل سكاننينج لكل العملات ويحدد لك أين تدخل . 
> على المستوى الفلكي هناك أيضا طرق تحدد لك افضل ما ينبغي ان تتداول عليه ، فالحلول موجودة بإذن الله ، و أنا من هواة التخصص ، حين قلت لكم حيث يكون التركيز يكون الانجاز ، واللي بيجري وراء عصفورين بيضيع منه الاثنين . 
> يكفي ان تكتشف وتتعود على سلوك زوج معين لتصبح رفيقه ، ولكن اللي بيحصل هو العقد فقط بيكون واحد داخل على زوج ويمرجن معاه او يخسره تمام عمره ما بيقرب له تاني وتتشكل له عقدة منه وهذا خطأ ، فربما اتمرجنت علشان تتعلم ، واللي بيجي سهل بيروح سهل ، وانا في بداية الطريق الذهب روقني ترويقة فل ومرجنت معاه كذا مرة بس أنا معجب بيه جدا ، واللي تحبه اعرف انه بيحبك ، وربنا كريم

 الحلول موجودة ونحن لا نجد حلاً واحداً حتى الآن .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل يعقل هذا الكلام ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
طب خلينا في الفلكي .. هل يوجد طريقة يمكن أن تدلك على أفضل ما يمكن أن تتداول عليه ..؟؟؟ 
انا مؤمن إن التخصص والتركيز على زوج أو إثنين هو أول خطوة للنجاح والربح .. 
وكتير فكرت في اليورو دولار .. والدولار فرنك ..  
همسة:
كيف وضع الذهب الان .. وهل يعتبر فرصة للدخول بيع ..؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

لما كتبت 1313 في الموقع كانت هذه هي التوصيات : 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1314.06   Targets: 1322.47 - 1331.58 - 1340.71 - 1349.88
Stoploss : 1305.01
Sell at / below: 1305.01   Targets: 1296.64 - 1287.65 - 1278.7 - 1269.77
Stoploss : 1314.06

----------


## الزيرو

> فيه ان شاء الله ، فأنا لما وضعت الارقام استخدمت خمسة ارقام وكتبت 13136 ، ممكن تكبر المدى بأنك تكتب اربعة بس فتكتب 1313 هيديك مدى اوسع لكن ممكن تدخله بس ياخد اكتر من يوم

 وماذا عن الأزواج المؤلفة من 4 أرقام .. مثل الأسترالي ين 82.42  هل ندخل أرقامها عاااااادي كما هي أما ماذا نفعل ..؟؟ 
وياريت شرح التعامل مع المدى الأكبر ..

----------


## doctortablet

> الحلول موجودة ونحن لا نجد حلاً واحداً حتى الآن .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هل يعقل هذا الكلام ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> طب خلينا في الفلكي .. هل يوجد طريقة يمكن أن تدلك على أفضل ما يمكن أن تتداول عليه ..؟؟؟ 
> انا مؤمن إن التخصص والتركيز على زوج أو إثنين هو أول خطوة للنجاح والربح .. 
> وكتير فكرت في اليورو دولار .. والدولار فرنك ..  
> همسة:
> كيف وضع الذهب الان .. وهل يعتبر فرصة للدخول بيع ..؟؟

 بالنسبة للفلكي فهناك طريقة باستخدام حساب الجمل بتعرفك الكواكب التي تركز عليها خلال اليوم والشهر والسنة ، ولما بنعرفها بنروح ندور على خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الفلكية لهذه الكواكب ، ونشوف اقتراناتها هي بالذات ونشوف السعر وصل لفين على كل عملة ، اللي هنلاقيه قريب من خط دعم قوي او مقاومة قوية ممكن ندخل فيه بس الموضوع عاوز شرح ، والحمد لله أدينا شغالين . 
بالنسبة للطرق فأنا لي رأي وهو اني ارى ان جميع الطرق فعالة سواء فلكي او رقمي او تحليل فني او اخباري او موفينج او بريك أوت ، اللي بيحدد مدى فاعليتها هو طبيعة المتداول نفسه وشخصيته ، لأن ربنا ادى لكل واحد موهبة يتميز بها عن غيره ، لا أحد بدون موهبة ، كل ما عليه هو البحث والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا ، مهما كان الطريق طويل ما دمت ماشي هتوصل وسيأتيك العون من السماء . 
بالنسبة للذهب فرأيي الشخصي فيه هو اني بايعه وربنا كريم

----------


## ابوعمرو

انا لما دخلت على الموقع وكتبت سعر اليورو ليوم  الجمعهة اعطاني الدعومات والمقاومه وما كتب توصيات ولا لازم يكون السوق مفتوح؟؟؟

----------


## الزيرو

> بالنسبة للفلكي فهناك طريقة باستخدام حساب الجمل بتعرفك الكواكب التي تركز عليها خلال اليوم والشهر والسنة ، ولما بنعرفها بنروح ندور على خطوط الدعم والمقاومة الفلكية لهذه الكواكب ، ونشوف اقتراناتها هي بالذات ونشوف السعر وصل لفين على كل عملة ، اللي هنلاقيه قريب من خط دعم قوي او مقاومة قوية ممكن ندخل فيه بس الموضوع عاوز شرح ، والحمد لله أدينا شغالين . 
> بالنسبة للطرق فأنا لي رأي وهو اني ارى ان جميع الطرق فعالة سواء فلكي او رقمي او تحليل فني او اخباري او موفينج او بريك أوت ، اللي بيحدد مدى فاعليتها هو طبيعة المتداول نفسه وشخصيته ، لأن ربنا ادى لكل واحد موهبة يتميز بها عن غيره ، لا أحد بدون موهبة ، كل ما عليه هو البحث والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا ، مهما كان الطريق طويل ما دمت ماشي هتوصل وسيأتيك العون من السماء . 
> بالنسبة للذهب فرأيي الشخصي فيه هو اني بايعه وربنا كريم

 على أي منصة أجد الذهب ..؟؟ 
هل يوجد على إفكسول ..؟؟ وماهو رمزه ..؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> وماذا عن الأزواج المؤلفة من 4 أرقام .. مثل الأسترالي ين 82.42  هل ندخل أرقامها عاااااادي كما هي أما ماذا نفعل ..؟؟ 
> وياريت شرح التعامل مع المدى الأكبر ..

 رؤيتي الشخصية انها نسبة وتناسب فالعملة المؤلفة من 5 او 4 ارقام بعد العلامة العشرية تتحرك حركة تتناسب مع هذه الارقام وكذلك ازواج الين وخلافه ستجد ان حركاتها اليومية تتناسب مع هذه الأرقام ، وليس الموضوع بهذه النظرة السطحية ولكني اقولها للتقريب والتسهيل فجان حط رينجات فمثلا ما يتم تداوله اقل من ال 100 دولار له تعاملات وما فوقها له تعاملات اخرى ، فدون تعقيد ستجد ان التحركات فيها تناغم مع الارقام التي تدخلها . 
بالنسبة للمدى الكبير او الصغير او المتوسط ، ما دمت ستعمل على حساب تجريبي لاختبار مدى فعالية ودقة حسابات الموقع فحضرتك مش خسران حاجة ، هي عبارة عن أوردرات بتحطها وتسيبها جابت يبقى خير وبركة ما جابتش يبقى ولا كأنك شفتها من أصله ، بس حبذا انك تدخل صفقات واوردرات على المديين لانها ممكن تكون فعالة جدا على مدى وتفشل على الاخر ، والموضوع مش مكلف هي ديتها الرقم بيتكتب وادخل الاوردرات زي الموقع ما قال ونسيبها ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل .

----------


## doctortablet

> انا لما دخلت على الموقع وكتبت سعر اليورو ليوم  الجمعهة اعطاني الدعومات والمقاومه وما كتب توصيات ولا لازم يكون السوق مفتوح؟؟؟

 التوصيت ستجدها اسفل الصفحة ، حضرتك انزل بالماوس لآخر الصفحة تحت في الموقع هتجد التوصيات مكتوبة

----------


## doctortablet

> على أي منصة أجد الذهب ..؟؟ 
> هل يوجد على إفكسول ..؟؟ وماهو رمزه ..؟؟

 منصتي المفضلة هي منصة forex 
وقد ادرجت موقعها من قبل 
رمز الذهب عادة هو XAU

----------


## السديري

> عفوا فقد نسيت أن أشكرك على هذه الإضافة القيمة

  
على الرحب والسعة 
لو سمحت ممكن رابط برنامج جانزيلا  
شاكر لك ومقدر

----------


## الزيرو

> رؤيتي الشخصية انها نسبة وتناسب فالعملة المؤلفة من 5 او 4 ارقام بعد العلامة العشرية تتحرك حركة تتناسب مع هذه الارقام وكذلك ازواج الين وخلافه ستجد ان حركاتها اليومية تتناسب مع هذه الأرقام ، وليس الموضوع بهذه النظرة السطحية ولكني اقولها للتقريب والتسهيل فجان حط رينجات فمثلا ما يتم تداوله اقل من ال 100 دولار له تعاملات وما فوقها له تعاملات اخرى ، فدون تعقيد ستجد ان التحركات فيها تناغم مع الارقام التي تدخلها . 
> بالنسبة للمدى الكبير او الصغير او المتوسط ، ما دمت ستعمل على حساب تجريبي لاختبار مدى فعالية ودقة حسابات الموقع فحضرتك مش خسران حاجة ، هي عبارة عن أوردرات بتحطها وتسيبها جابت يبقى خير وبركة ما جابتش يبقى ولا كأنك شفتها من أصله ، بس حبذا انك تدخل صفقات واوردرات على المديين لانها ممكن تكون فعالة جدا على مدى وتفشل على الاخر ، والموضوع مش مكلف هي ديتها الرقم بيتكتب وادخل الاوردرات زي الموقع ما قال ونسيبها ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل .

 هجرب وأشوف وأنقل لك النتائج بإذن الله ..

----------


## doctortablet

> على الرحب والسعة 
> لو سمحت ممكن رابط برنامج جانزيلا  
> شاكر لك ومقدر

 تفضل  http://www.4shared.com/file/SBu-3eMj/Gannzilla-v77.html

----------


## السديري

^^^  بارك الله فيك

----------


## brain2jene

لدي سؤال اخي محمد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار 
لماذا لم يتم هبوط الاسترالي دولار وكذلك النيوزلندي مع هذا الهبوط المهيب للذهب وايضا توقعنا له بمزيد من الهبوط ان شاء الله لنحو 1691 في الاسبوع القادم
ام انه يحتاج لبعض الوقت ، كذلك ما هي الكواكب المؤثرة اكثر من غيرها في العملات التالية 
الاسترالي ، النيوزلندي، الفرنك ، اليورو ، الداوجونز
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

> لدي سؤال اخي محمد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار 
> لماذا لم يتم هبوط الاسترالي دولار وكذلك النيوزلندي مع هذا الهبوط المهيب للذهب وايضا توقعنا له بمزيد من الهبوط ان شاء الله لنحو 1691 في الاسبوع القادم
> ام انه يحتاج لبعض الوقت ، كذلك ما هي الكواكب المؤثرة اكثر من غيرها في العملات التالية 
> الاسترالي ، النيوزلندي، الفرنك ، اليورو ، الداوجونز
> تحياتي العطرة

 أن شاء الله أقوم بالتحليل ثم أرد عليك لأني لست من المتابعين لهذه الأزواج. 
ببالنسبة للكواكب المؤثرة لهذه الأزواج فأنا الحقيقة غير متابع لها جميعا وعملية التحديد هذه تحتاج مني وقتا لدراسة شارتاتها ، لكن هناك معلومة قرأتها في بحث كان يدرس العلاقة بين داوجونز واليورودولار ، فالعلاقة بينهما نستطيع القول بأنها طردية ، وهذه العلاقة كنت أبحث عنها أو مثلها لفترة طويلة وذلك لأن 99 بالمائة من دراسة الفلك منصبة على الاسهم والاندكسات ومنها مؤشر داوجونز فكنت ابحث عن رابط يربطنا بالعملات .

----------


## السديري

على طاري الموقع اللي وضعها الدكتور سابقا 
وضعت سعر اليورو 13225 لانه زار هذه المنطقة  
علماً بأن هذا المستوى من مربع التسعة ركن التاسع 
اليكم توصية اليورو   

> Buy at / above: 13253.76   Targets: 13275.92 - 13304.73 - 13333.57 - 13362.45
> Stoploss : 13225 Sell at / below: 13225   Targets: 13202.86 - 13174.14 - 13145.46 - 13116.8
> Stoploss : 13253.76

 
وبالفعل تفعل البيع وتحقق جميع الاهداف  !! 
السؤال هو كيف نحدد الاهداف دون استخدام الموقع 
يعني على ماذا يعتمد لتحديد الاهداف الاربعة

----------


## السديري

> لدي سؤال اخي محمد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار 
> لماذا لم يتم هبوط الاسترالي دولار وكذلك النيوزلندي مع هذا الهبوط المهيب للذهب وايضا توقعنا له بمزيد من الهبوط ان شاء الله لنحو 1691 في الاسبوع القادم
> ام انه يحتاج لبعض الوقت ، كذلك ما هي الكواكب المؤثرة اكثر من غيرها في العملات التالية 
> الاسترالي ، النيوزلندي، الفرنك ، اليورو ، الداوجونز
> تحياتي العطرة

  
كيف حالك برين عساك طيب 
عندي سؤال لو سمحت 
كيف بنيت توقعاتك بان الذهب متجه الى 1691

----------


## doctortablet

> لدي سؤال اخي محمد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار 
> لماذا لم يتم هبوط الاسترالي دولار وكذلك النيوزلندي مع هذا الهبوط المهيب للذهب وايضا توقعنا له بمزيد من الهبوط ان شاء الله لنحو 1691 في الاسبوع القادم
> ام انه يحتاج لبعض الوقت ، كذلك ما هي الكواكب المؤثرة اكثر من غيرها في العملات التالية 
> الاسترالي ، النيوزلندي، الفرنك ، اليورو ، الداوجونز
> تحياتي العطرة

 بالنسبة للاسترالي فمن خلال الرسم المرفق ارى انه ممكن يصعد بعض الشيء ولنقل على حسب الرسمة حتى 1.082 او 1.083 ثم يبدأ النزول

----------


## doctortablet

كالعادة نسيت الرسمة

----------


## الزيرو

> لدي سؤال اخي محمد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار 
> لماذا لم يتم هبوط الاسترالي دولار وكذلك النيوزلندي مع هذا الهبوط المهيب للذهب وايضا توقعنا له بمزيد من الهبوط ان شاء الله لنحو 1691 في الاسبوع القادم
> ام انه يحتاج لبعض الوقت ، كذلك ما هي الكواكب المؤثرة اكثر من غيرها في العملات التالية 
> الاسترالي ، النيوزلندي، الفرنك ، اليورو ، الداوجونز
> تحياتي العطرة

 كيفك يا غالي .. 
الأسترالي والنيوزيليندي جننوني ...

----------


## doctortablet

> على طاري الموقع اللي وضعها الدكتور سابقا 
> وضعت سعر اليورو 13225 لانه زار هذه المنطقة  
> علماً بأن هذا المستوى من مربع التسعة ركن التاسع 
> اليكم توصية اليورو  
> وبالفعل تفعل البيع وتحقق جميع الاهداف  !! 
> السؤال هو كيف نحدد الاهداف دون استخدام الموقع 
> يعني على ماذا يعتمد لتحديد الاهداف الاربعة  [/U]

 طريقة عمل وحساب الموقع قام بشرحها صاحب الموقع والطريقة نفسه ، و إن شاء الله نأتيكم بها ونشرحها ما دامت النتائج مشجعة .

----------


## الزيرو

> بالنسبة للاسترالي فمن خلال الرسم المرفق ارى انه ممكن يصعد بعض الشيء ولنقل على حسب الرسمة حتى 1.082 او 1.083 ثم يبدأ النزول

 والله كمان لو خدمتني وبصيت على الإسترالي ين تكون ما قصرت ..

----------


## doctortablet

> والله كمان لو خدمتني وبصيت على الإسترالي ين تكون ما قصرت ..

 أن شاء الله أقوم بالتحليل ثم أرد عليك

----------


## السديري

> طريقة عمل وحساب الموقع قام بشرحها صاحب الموقع والطريقة نفسه ، و إن شاء الله نأتيكم بها ونشرحها ما دامت النتائج مشجعة .

  
أتمنى ذلك   
اما الاعتماد على الموقع فهي خاطئة لانه من الممكن ان يحصل شي للموقع او ماشابه 
فالافضل لنا بمعرفة طريقة حسابية والاعتماد على انفسنا 
بورك فيك

----------


## doctortablet

> أتمنى ذلك   
> اما الاعتماد على الموقع فهي خاطئة لانه من الممكن ان يحصل شي للموقع او ماشابه 
> فالافضل لنا بمعرفة طريقة حسابية والاعتماد على انفسنا 
> بورك فيك

 هذا ما أفضله دائما ان نمتلك الصنارة ولا نكتفي بالسمك فقط

----------


## doctortablet

> والله كمان لو خدمتني وبصيت على الإسترالي ين تكون ما قصرت ..

 بالنسبة للنيوزيلاندي وعلى حسب الرسمة المرفقة ممكن يصعد الى 0.841 ثم ينزل ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

> أتمنى ذلك   
> اما الاعتماد على الموقع فهي خاطئة لانه من الممكن ان يحصل شي للموقع او ماشابه 
> فالافضل لنا بمعرفة طريقة حسابية والاعتماد على انفسنا 
> بورك فيك

 أن شاء الله سنشرح الطريقة ولكن عموما الموقع عامل نسخة للشراء لاستخدامها على الكمبيوترات الشخصية وهي ليست بالغالية فثمنها بالروبية الهندية

----------


## brain2jene

> كيف حالك برين عساك طيب 
> عندي سؤال لو سمحت 
> كيف بنيت توقعاتك بان الذهب متجه الى 1691

 هلا حبيبي السديري الحمد لله بخير وكيفك انت
انت تعلم ان هناك مستوى قوي عند 1681 ولاحظ معي ان الذهب اخترقه بقوة بعد عدة محاولات في الاسبوع قبل الفائت ولم يعد لاختباره ابدا ونحن نعلم ان هذا المستوى جاذب وطارد لذا يجب زيارته لاخذ الاذن او كسره مجددا والهبوط ، فانا دائما اضع توقعي فوق هذا الرقم ويكون المستوى العاكس اللي فوقه هو الهدف حتى اضمن باذن الله وصوله له على الاقل 
بعدين لو حسبت 22.5 فوقه ستجده 1691 وبالتالي احتمالية الارتداد عالية من هذه المنطقة...والله الموفق
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## brain2jene

> بالنسبة للاسترالي فمن خلال الرسم المرفق ارى انه ممكن يصعد بعض الشيء ولنقل على حسب الرسمة حتى 1.082 او 1.083 ثم يبدأ النزول

 اشكرك جزيلا اخي الكريم وهو متوافق لدرجة هائلة مع التحليل لدي بطريقتنا الرقمية حتى ان مستوى 10824 بالتحديد رقم على مربع التسعة بالمستويات الفرعية على الساعة... والله الموفق
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## الزيرو

> بالنسبة للنيوزيلاندي وعلى حسب الرسمة المرفقة ممكن يصعد الى 0.841 ثم ينزل ان شاء الله

 مشكور يا غالي ، بس انا كنت بسأل عن الأسترالي ين ..!!!

----------


## doctortablet

> مشكور يا غالي ، بس انا كنت بسأل عن الأسترالي ين ..!!!

 لا مؤاخذة العتب على النظر

----------


## doctortablet

> مشكور يا غالي ، بس انا كنت بسأل عن الأسترالي ين ..!!!

 طبقا للصورة المرفقة أرى أنه إن شاء الله سيواصل الصعود و أمامك منطقتي مقاومة قويتين وهما 83.3 و 83.9 ممكن يرتد من أي منهما  والمنطقة الأقوى هي 84.2 وأرى انه سيصلها بإذن الله ثم يرتد منها والله اعلم

----------


## الزيرو

> طبقا للصورة المرفقة أرى أنه إن شاء الله سيواصل الصعود و أمامك منطقتي مقاومة قويتين وهما 83.3 و 83.9 ممكن يرتد من أي منهما  والمنطقة الأقوى هي 84.2 وأرى انه سيصلها بإذن الله ثم يرتد منها والله اعلم

 أشكر كريم لطفك وتعاونك يا غالي ..

----------


## السديري

> هلا حبيبي السديري الحمد لله بخير وكيفك انت
> انت تعلم ان هناك مستوى قوي عند 1681 ولاحظ معي ان الذهب اخترقه بقوة بعد عدة محاولات في الاسبوع قبل الفائت ولم يعد لاختباره ابدا ونحن نعلم ان هذا المستوى جاذب وطارد لذا يجب زيارته لاخذ الاذن او كسره مجددا والهبوط ، فانا دائما اضع توقعي فوق هذا الرقم ويكون المستوى العاكس اللي فوقه هو الهدف حتى اضمن باذن الله وصوله له على الاقل 
> بعدين لو حسبت 22.5 فوقه ستجده 1691 وبالتالي احتمالية الارتداد عالية من هذه المنطقة...والله الموفق
> تحياتي العطرة

  
هلا فيك  
شرحك واضح وايضا قد يعيد الاختبار من المنطقة1681  :013:  
تحياتي

----------


## السديري

دكتور 
هل نأخذ 4 ارقام اذا كان العمل على اليومي و5 ارقام على الساعة 
يعني حذف الرقم الاخير على اليومي ليصبح 4 ارقام  
وماذا عن العملات ذات الاربع الارقام مثل  ازواج الين

----------


## doctortablet

> دكتور 
> هل نأخذ 4 ارقام اذا كان العمل على اليومي و5 ارقام على الساعة 
> يعني حذف الرقم الاخير على اليومي ليصبح 4 ارقام  
> وماذا عن العملات ذات الاربع الارقام مثل  ازواج الين

 قمت بمراجعة حسابات الطريقة حسب الموقع وكما يوصي الموقع نفسه فهذه التوصيات تصلح ليوم واحد فقط لسبب بسيط وهو أنها مبنية على حساب سعر الافتتاح لذلك اليوم واستخدام الزوايا 45 ومضاعفاتها من سعر الافتتاح وبالتجربة بالنسبة للأزواج اللي فيها الين مثل الاسترالي ين مثلا وبتطبيق الادخالات على يوم 03 فبراير ، ندخل أربعة أرقام فقط ، فافتتاح اليوم كان 81.51 وهذه كانت التوصيات بعد الإدخال بالرقم التالي 8151  
Buy at / above: 8167.64   Targets: 8186.15 - 8208.78 - 8231.44 - 8254.13
Stoploss : 8145.06
Sell at / below: 8145.06   Targets: 8126.57 - 8104.05 - 8081.55 - 8059.09
Stoploss : 8167.64 
وبناءا عليه نستخدم خمسة أرقام في حالة اليورو دولار وما شابهه .  
بالنسبة لشرح الطريقة فأنا أقترح أن نطلب من كبار مبرمجينا مثل أبوزياد أن يبرمج لنا مؤشرا وسأشرح له الطريقة بالتفصيل ، و إن شاء الله يكون من المؤشرات الفتاكة . 
وبما إن حضرتك من اعضاء اللجنة الاستشارية فأكيد حضراتكم تعرفوه بصورة شخصية ، و أنا أرشحه لبرمجة هذا المؤشر ، و أرجو أن يستجيب لطلبي هذا .

----------


## الزيرو

> قمت بمراجعة حسابات الطريقة حسب الموقع وكما يوصي الموقع نفسه فهذه التوصيات تصلح ليوم واحد فقط لسبب بسيط وهو أنها مبنية على حساب سعر الافتتاح لذلك اليوم واستخدام الزوايا 45 ومضاعفاتها من سعر الافتتاح وبالتجربة بالنسبة للأزواج اللي فيها الين مثل الاسترالي ين مثلا وبتطبيق الادخالات على يوم 03 فبراير ، ندخل أربعة أرقام فقط ، فافتتاح اليوم كان 81.51 وهذه كانت التوصيات بعد الإدخال بالرقم التالي 8151  
> Buy at / above: 8167.64   Targets: 8186.15 - 8208.78 - 8231.44 - 8254.13
> Stoploss : 8145.06
> Sell at / below: 8145.06   Targets: 8126.57 - 8104.05 - 8081.55 - 8059.09
> Stoploss : 8167.64 
> وبناءا عليه نستخدم خمسة أرقام في حالة اليورو دولار وما شابهه .  
> بالنسبة لشرح الطريقة فأنا أقترح أن نطلب من كبار مبرمجينا مثل أبوزياد أن يبرمج لنا مؤشرا وسأشرح له الطريقة بالتفصيل ، و إن شاء الله يكون من المؤشرات الفتاكة . 
> وبما إن حضرتك من اعضاء اللجنة الاستشارية فأكيد حضراتكم تعرفوه بصورة شخصية ، و أنا أرشحه لبرمجة هذا المؤشر ، و أرجو أن يستجيب لطلبي هذا .

 والله فكرة جامدة .. ربنا يوفق الجميع ..
والأفضل ان نعمل على أهداف لا تتجاوز ال30-40 نقطة لكل زوج ..

----------


## السديري

على فكرة يادكتور سؤالي كان عن مربع التسعة وليس عن موقع 
لناخذ مثلا اليورو اذا كان على اليومي ننظر الى اربع ارقام لمربع التسعة واذا على الساعة 5 ارقام ..كذا صح ؟؟ 
ولكن مشكور  على جلب المعلومات عن الموقع 
بالنسبة لاخ زياد والله لا أعرفه واتشرف بمعرفته 
هل هو يستخدم نفس الاسم ام تحت اسم او لقب اخر 
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

> والله فكرة جامدة .. ربنا يوفق الجميع ..
> والأفضل ان نعمل على أهداف لا تتجاوز ال30-40 نقطة لكل زوج ..

 بعد قراءة تفاصيل الطريقة من الموقع أرجو الالتزام بالأرقام والتوصيات التي نحصل عليها من الموقع دون تعديل للأهداف او الستوبات لانها محسوبة بدقة عالية. 
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

> على فكرة يادكتور سؤالي كان عن مربع التسعة وليس عن موقع 
> لناخذ مثلا اليورو اذا كان على اليومي ننظر الى اربع ارقام لمربع التسعة واذا على الساعة 5 ارقام ..كذا صح ؟؟ 
> ولكن مشكور  على جلب المعلومات عن الموقع 
> بالنسبة لاخ زياد والله لا أعرفه واتشرف بمعرفته 
> هل هو يستخدم نفس الاسم ام تحت اسم او لقب اخر 
> تحياتي

 أنا أفضل استخدام مربع التسعة للمدى المتوسط و ليس لمستوى الساعات لأن طريقة الحساب تختلف كثيرا ، وحضرتك هتلاحظ اني استخدمت الاربع أرقام في الصور التي رفعتها ، واستخدمت الثلاث ارقام مع ازواج الين . 
بالنسبة لعبقري المؤشرات أخونا أبوزياد فأعتقد أن هذا معرفه على المنتدى  af159

----------


## Amira M. Bahaa

> الزميل الفاضل المولود بتاريخ 27 مايو  
> حاولت ارسال رسالة لكنها متعذرة ولكن عموما  
> الايام المفضلة للتداول هي الاربعاء وغير المفضلة هي الخميس 
> العملات المناسبة هي : الباوند والدولار الكندي و الدولار الامريكي

 السلام عليكم (د.تامبلت)..
موضوع اكثر من رائع ومتابعة منذ البداية وأسجل كل حرف بدقة ولأن دى تانى مشاركة ليه فى المنتدى ,, فكنت أحب أعرف ايه هى عملاتى المفضلة لتاريخ ميلادى 18-12-85
وبالنسبة للفلك أنا كنت أخدت كورس فى الفوركس وكان من ضمنه التوقعات الفلكية وربطها بالتحركات السعرية وكنا بنستخدم موقع http://www.myastrology.net/ لمعرفة مدى تأثير الإقترانات على الناس اللى هى بتأثر بدورها فى عمليات البيع والشراء بس لقلة خبرتى ماكنتش بعرف اطبقها على الفوركس يعنى لو ايجابية تبقى صعود ولو سلبية تبقى هبوط ولو متعادلة تبقى رينج؟؟  الله أعلم !! فآثرت تعلم التحليل الفنى أكثر .. ولأن موضوع الفلك شائك جدا وهى شعره تفصل بين الحلال والحرام فيه فكثيرا منا يؤثر البعد عن هذه المنطقة ولكن هى توقعات وتحليلات ولا يعلم الغيب الا الله .. الشاهد  "إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الأَرْحَامِ وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ" و "فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِمَوَاقِعِ النُّجُومِ وَإِنَّهُ لَقَسَمٌ لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عَظِيمٌ" مع العلم أن كلُّها كائنات مخلوقة مدبَّرة، لها مصالح ربطها الله سبحانه وتعالى بها، وهي تؤدِّي وظائفها طاعة لله وتسخيرًا من الله سبحانه وتعالى، أمَّا أنَّها يُتعَلَّق بها ويُطلَبُ منها رفعً الضَّرر أو جلب الخير؛ فهذا شركٌ أكبر واعتقادٌ جاهليٌّ‏.‏ .. الشيخ: صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
فلك كل الفضل بسبب موضوع حضرتك اللى خلانى أرجع اهتم تانى بدراسة الفلك وتأثيراته فى الفوركس .. والله الموفق.

----------


## السديري

> أنا أفضل استخدام مربع التسعة للمدى المتوسط و ليس لمستوى الساعات لأن طريقة الحساب تختلف كثيرا ، وحضرتك هتلاحظ اني استخدمت الاربع أرقام في الصور التي رفعتها ، واستخدمت الثلاث ارقام مع ازواج الين . 
> بالنسبة لعبقري المؤشرات أخونا أبوزياد فأعتقد أن هذا معرفه على المنتدى  af159

 بارك الله فيك  
ساراسل الاخ زياد لتلبية طلبك..

----------


## doctortablet

نديها حتة شديدة مع بعض كدة ، أنا أتوقع والله أعلم أن الذهب سيهبط ليصل 1650 
طيب ايه الشيء الذي استندت إليه في هذا التحليل ؟؟؟؟؟ 
قمت برسم المربع والمثلث على القمة السابقة وهي 1920 او لنقل 1921 مش تفرق كتير إن شاء الله ، لاحظت انه عند 1650 هيحدث تقاطع بين أحد خطوط المربع و أحد خطوط المثلث ، ممكن نرجع للصورة المرفقة . 
فيه حاجة تانية كمان وهي خطوط الفيبوناتشي لو رسمناها من القاع السابق اللي هو 1522 للقمة التي وصلناها عند 1763 سنجد ان ال 1650 تقع عند خط ال 50بالمية تقريبا من خطوط الفيبوناتشي ، و أرجو أن يصدق تحليلي هذا والله اعلم .

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم (د.تامبلت)..
> موضوع اكثر من رائع ومتابعة منذ البداية وأسجل كل حرف بدقة ولأن دى تانى مشاركة ليه فى المنتدى ,, فكنت أحب أعرف ايه هى عملاتى المفضلة لتاريخ ميلادى 18-12-85
> وبالنسبة للفلك أنا كنت أخدت كورس فى الفوركس وكان من ضمنه التوقعات الفلكية وربطها بالتحركات السعرية وكنا بنستخدم موقع http://www.myastrology.net/ لمعرفة مدى تأثير الإقترانات على الناس اللى هى بتأثر بدورها فى عمليات البيع والشراء بس لقلة خبرتى ماكنتش بعرف اطبقها على الفوركس يعنى لو ايجابية تبقى صعود ولو سلبية تبقى هبوط ولو متعادلة تبقى رينج؟؟  الله أعلم !! فآثرت تعلم التحليل الفنى أكثر .. ولأن موضوع الفلك شائك جدا وهى شعره تفصل بين الحلال والحرام فيه فكثيرا منا يؤثر البعد عن هذه المنطقة ولكن هى توقعات وتحليلات ولا يعلم الغيب الا الله .. الشاهد  "إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الأَرْحَامِ وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ" و "فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِمَوَاقِعِ النُّجُومِ وَإِنَّهُ لَقَسَمٌ لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عَظِيمٌ" مع العلم أن كلُّها كائنات مخلوقة مدبَّرة، لها مصالح ربطها الله سبحانه وتعالى بها، وهي تؤدِّي وظائفها طاعة لله وتسخيرًا من الله سبحانه وتعالى، أمَّا أنَّها يُتعَلَّق بها ويُطلَبُ منها رفعً الضَّرر أو جلب الخير؛ فهذا شركٌ أكبر واعتقادٌ جاهليٌّ‏.‏ .. الشيخ: صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
> فلك كل الفضل بسبب موضوع حضرتك اللى خلانى أرجع اهتم تانى بدراسة الفلك وتأثيراته فى الفوركس .. والله الموفق.

 أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بأختنا الكريمة 
إن شاء الله يناسبك ال USDCAD

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا في تحليلي للذهب أن يصل إلى 1650 لا يظن ظان انه هياخدها مرة واحدة ، لأن لدينا خطوط دعم عنيفة وقوية في الطريق إلى ال 1650 ولكن سيخترقها نزولا بإذن الله

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة للتواريخ فقمة الذهب كانت بتاريخ 06 سبتمبر 2011 و باستخدام مربع التسعة نطلع التواريخ اللي هتكون على الكروسات ، ولكن سيظل هذا النظام ساريا طالما ان قمة الذهب لم يتم كسرها  
عندنا التواريخ التالية : 
10/02
16/02
22/02
29/02
07/03
14/03
21/03
وده تاريخ بداية السنة طبقا لجان
28/03
04/04
11/04
18/04
26/04
04/05 
واليوم التالي هنا هو 05/05 من تواريخ جان المهمة  
12/05
20/05
28/05
05/06
13/06
21/06 
تاريخ مهم طبقا لجان 
30/06
09/07
18/07
27/07 
عند كل تاريخ بنشوف احنا وصلنا لخط من خطوط المثلث او المربع  من حيث السعر ساعتها ممكن يحصل انعكاس  
ونبحث عند كل منها عن ظواهر فلكية مهمة .

----------


## ابوعمرو

دكتور ماقدرت اراسلك على الخاص مشاركاتي اقل من خمسين تارخ ميلادي 13 2 1978 شو العملات الي بتناسبني

----------


## doctortablet

> دكتور ماقدرت اراسلك على الخاص مشاركاتي اقل من خمسين تارخ ميلادي 13 2 1978 شو العملات الي بتناسبني

 إن شاء الله يناسبك ال EURJPY

----------


## doctortablet

ممكن نحاول نتكلم قليلا عن الطريقة التي يحسب بها الموقع ، والحقيقة اني قعدت أقرأها كذا مرة علشان افهم مغزاها ومعمولة إزاي لأنها مبنية أصلا على طريقة جان ، بس إزاي بيحسبها على الانتراداي و إزاي بيحسب منها البروفيت والستوب لوس ، لأننا لو فهمناها ممكن نطور في مؤشراتنا والتي اجتهد فيها زملاءنا الجانوية وتعبوا كثيرا ، وطبعا لابد أن طريقة الموقع فيها فكرة معينة ممكن نستفيد منها ، ومبدئيا أرى انه يمكن عن طريقها تطوير مؤشر الدكتور حمادة والذي عملنا على تطويره في عدة محاولات . 
فإن شاء الله هأشرح الفكرة اللي بنيت عليها و مبدئيا أرى انه ممكن نعملها على ملف إكسل لغاية ما يأتي مبرمجينا العباقرة إن شاء الله . 
لو نلاحظ حين تكلمت وقمت بالتطبيق على بعض القمم والقيعان وضعت التاريخ او السعر الذي يلي تاريخ او سعر القمة في مركز المربع ، بس الطريقة دي كانت فعالة لما كنا نستخدمها لتوقع القمم والقيعان القادمة ، بس كان فيه مشكلتين أولهما ان المربع اللي بنستخدمه كل رقم يزيد او ينقص عما قبله او بعده بفارق واحد ، وهذا الواحد ربما يعني مائة نقطة او اكثر على حسب الزوج اللي بنشتغل عليه ، لكن لما بنشتغل على سعر الافتتاح عاوزين مدى ضيق لنتحرك عليه ، ومن جانب آخر لو وضعنا سعر الافتتاح في مركز المربع هنجد انه صعب شوية نعمل الحسابات منه . 
الفكرة التي قدمها الموقع تقوم على اننا نعمل مربع لا يكون فيه سعر الافتتاح في مركز المربع ، ولكن نستخدمه لانتاج مربع مخصوص بس هيترتب ازاي ؟؟؟؟ 
أول حاجة نجيب ورقة وقلم ونرسم مربعات زي مربع جان وتكون فارغة ومش مكتوب فيها أرقام وهنكتب فيها الأرقام بناءا على ما سيأتي من حسابات إن شاء الله ، وسأستخدم نفس الحسابات اللي ذكرها صاحب الطريقة ونفس الارقام لغاية ما نفهم هي بتتعمل إزاي بالضبط .

----------


## doctortablet

دي صورة للمربع الذي استخدمه الموقع لشرح الطريقة

----------


## doctortablet

ودي صورة تانية وهنستخدمها للشرح وهنلاحظ انه فيها رقم في المركز وحواليه كروس لونه بنفسجي وكروس لونه أخضر ومربع لونه أصفر هو سعر الافتتاح

----------


## alysharf

> سيدي الفاضل  
> أنا هنا لست في أكاديمية أنا أتحدث بطبيعتي ، وهل تظن أن أحدا سيأخذ برأيي فيبيع أو يشتري بناءا عليه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> كل الحكاية انه لو واحد بايع او شاري بيبحث عمن يطمنه ويريح أعصابه ، لكن لا أحد يبيع أو يشتري بناءا على ما نقول ، وااللي يبيع ويشتري بناءا على ما نقول دون ان يفهم ماذا يعمل فلا يلومن الا نفسه . 
> حكاية الاحساس دي الواحد بيوصلها بعد فترة طويلة من التعايش والانسجام ، كثير من المتداولين بيحدث نوع من التناغم بينهم وبين عملة معينة بحيث بيتصرف بالفطرة كدة وتطلع صح ، و أعتقد ان ده موجود في حياتنا كلها ، وأبرز مثال في قيادة السيارة ، أول ما تتعلم بتكون مركز في كل نقطة والسيارة تنحرف وتعدلها وغيره ، لما بتوصل لمرحلة التناغم بنلاقي الواحد بيقود بيد واحدة ورجل واحدة واحيانا بيشيل رجله ويشغل مثبت السرعة واللي ناقص انه ينام كمان ، مش ده بيحصل ؟؟؟؟ 
> عملية التناغم بين الشخص وبين اي عملة لها اساس فلكي للحساب وكذلك حساب الجمل ربما نعرض لها يوما بوجودكم واستمراركم معنا  
> تحياتي العطرة

  طيب ممكن تقول لنا على الاساس الفلكى ازاى نحسبه

----------


## doctortablet

أول حاجة نعملها نرسم في ورقة خارجية مربعات ونقسمها زي ما شايفين 7 في الطول و7 في العرض ، ويبقى ممتاز كمان لو قمنا بتلوين المربعات كما بالشكل السابق ، سعر الافتتاح الذي استخدم في الشرح هو 5100 ومنه سنبدأ في الحساب . 
أول حاجة هنعملها هنجيب الجذر التربيعي لسعر الافتتاح وهو 5100 
الخطوة الأولى : نوجد الجذر التربيعي لسعر الافتتاح 
5100 جذره التربيعي هو 71.41 
الخطوة الثانية : هناخد اول رقمين صحيحين تحت الجذر التربيعي اللي حصلنا عليه و هما 71 و 70 
الخطوة الثالثة : هناخد اول رقمين صحيحين فوق الجذر التربيعي لسعر الافتتاح وهما 72 و 73 
الخطوة الرابعة : الآن لدينا أربعة ارقام وهي من الاصغر للأعلى 70 و 71 و 72 و 73 
من هذه الارقام الاربعة هنبدأ نكتب الارقام في المربع  
الخطوة الخامسة : هناخد الرقم الاصغر وهو 70 ونربعه يعني نضربه في نفسه ، 70 مضروبة في 70 = 4900 
الرقم ده هنحطه في مركز المربع  
الخطوة السادسة : هنزود على ال 70 قيمة 0.125 وهي معامل الزاوية 45 فيكون الناتج هو 70.125 وبعد كدة نضربه في نفسه فيكون الناتج هو 4917.15 والرقم ده هنكتبه في المربع اللي على شمال المربع اللي كتبنا فيه ال 4900 قبل كدة . 
الخطوة السابعة : هنزود على ال 70.125 قيمة 0.125 يعني زودنا كدة على ال 70 قيمة ال 0.125 مرتين ، فيكون الناتج هو 70.25 والرقم ده نضربه في نفسه فيكون الناتج هو 4935.06 
والرقم ده هنكتبه فوق المربع اللي كتبنا فيه القيمة 4917.51 قبل كدة . 
الخطوة الثامنة : هنزود على ال 70 قيمة 0.125 ثلاث مرات فيكون الناتج هو 70.375 ونضربه في نفسه فيكون الناتج هو 4952.64 ونكتب الرقم ده في المربع اللي فوق المربع اللي كتبنا فيه الرقم 4900 قبل كدة . 
بمعنى اننا بدأنا المركز برقم 4900 وهو ناتج تربيع ال 70 وبعدين نكتب الارقام في عكس عقارب الساعة بزيادة 0.125 في كل مرة عما قبلها ونربع الناتج ونكتبه ، هنفضل نكرر العملية دي 8 مرات لغاية ما هنكون ملينا الثمانية مربعات حوالين ال 4900 
الرقم اللي بعد ال 70 هو 71 نضربه في نفسه هيكون الناتج 5041
هنفضل نكرر العملية ونكتب في المربعات ، وبعدين عندنا ال 72 ونعمل نفس الشيء وبعدها عندنا ال 73 ونعمل نفس الشيء لغاية ما نكون كتبنا وانتجنا الشكل الذي تم ارفاقه . 
طبعا العملية شكلها صعب علشان كدة عاوزين نعملها في ملف اكسيل او نستعين بخبراء برمجة المؤشرات . 
عموما هي دي طريقة انتاج المربع بناءا على سعر الافتتاح يبقى ان نتعلم كيف سنتاجر بها ونضع الربح والخسارة .

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب ممكن تقول لنا على الاساس الفلكى ازاى نحسبه

 باختصار شديد للغاية ودون تعقيد بآخد يوم مولد حضرتك واجمعه بطريقة حساب الجمل بيطلع لي رقم ، هذا الرقم يشير الى كوكب معين ، كل عملة لها كوكب يتناغم معها أو أكثر من كوكب ولا يشترط انه يكون من الكواكب المؤثرة على سلوك العملة ، بناءا على الكوكب اللي طلع من حساب يوم ميلادك بأحدد لك العملة اللي تناسبك .

----------


## alysharf

بسيطه   8-4-70 تاريخ الميلاد 
يبقى ايه العملات التى يفضل العمل عليها

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب ممكن تقول لنا على الاساس الفلكى ازاى نحسبه

 فيه طريقة كمان وهي الأدق والتي كان يستخدمها جان ولكنها تتطلب موعد ومكان الميلاد بدقة وبعد ما نرسم الخريطة الفلكية بنركز على البيت رقم 2 في الخريطة الفلكية ومن خلال الكواكب الموجودة فيه ممكن نتوقع ان كان صاحب هذا التاريخ هينفع في التداول ام لا . 
من الطرق الاخرى ايضا ان نجمع تاريخ الميلاد بطريقة حساب الجمل وعادة اللي بيكون مجموع ارقام تاريخ ميلاده 5 بيكون من انجح الناس في التداول ، وهناك ارقام اخرى أيضا ولكن رقم 5 بيكون متميز جدا في تداولاته السوقية .

----------


## doctortablet

> بسيطه   8-4-70 تاريخ الميلاد 
> يبقى ايه العملات التى يفضل العمل عليها

 أن شاء الله اي عملة بيكون فيها الدولار الامريكي

----------


## ابوعمرو

طيب ممكن يادكتور تحكيلنا كل عمله مع اي كوكب مربوطه انا بعتلك تاريخ ميلادي وحكتلي انه بناسبني  EURJPY وانا مجموع ارقام تاريخ ميلادي 4 الي هو مربوط باورانس بفهم من هيك انه عملة اليورو والين مربوطات باورانس

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب ممكن يادكتور تحكيلنا كل عمله مع اي كوكب مربوطه انا بعتلك تاريخ ميلادي وحكتلي انه بناسبني  EURJPY وانا مجموع ارقام تاريخ ميلادي 4 الي هو مربوط باورانس بفهم من هيك انه عملة اليورو والين مربوطات باورانس

 أورانوس فعلا رقمه اربعة ومجموع ارقام حضرتك اربعة ماشي ، لكن ليه اخترنا اليورو ين ؟؟؟ 
أنا ذكرت لحضراتكم ما يعرف بالتناغم ولا يشترط إنه يكون هو الكوكب المؤثر . 
ايه هو وجه التناغم بين اورانوس وحضرتك واليورو ين ؟؟؟ 
أورانوس رقمه اربعة ومجموع تاريخ ميلاد حضرتك هو أربعة ، فبنشوف اورانوس في الفلك الاقتصادي بيمثل ايه ونشوف العملة اللي لها نفس الطابع . 
أورانوس في اقتراناته وتأثيرها من ناحية التداول يعبر عن التغير المفاجيء ، واليورو ين بيحمل نفس الطبيعة ولذلك له اسم مشهور بين المتداولين العرب ويسمى بالمجنون لأن تغيراته قوية ومفاجئة ، وطبعا لا سمح الله ما تاخدش كلمة مجنون بصورة شخصية فهي تعبر فقط عن السلوك فقط ، و أكيد حضرتك بتحس بتقلبات مزاجية حادة ومفاجئة ، يبقى انتم الثلاثة بينكم نوع من التناغم ، فهتقدر حضرتك تتناغم وتتوقع التغيرات المفاجئة لليورو ين .

----------


## doctortablet

ما دامت هناك رغبة في معرفة العملات المناسبة ، فسأذكر لحضراتكم كل الكواكب وما يتناسب معها من عملات ، بس أود التذكير انه انا قلت حين نوهت لهذه الطريقة اني حاططها للتجريب والتسلية لأنها ليست دقيقة تماما ، لسبب بسيط وهو أنها ليست الطريقة التي كان يتبعها جان فعليا بل قريبة منها ، وقد ذكرت انه جان بيستخدم الخريطة الفلكية للشخص ودي تحتاج مكان وموعد الميلاد بدقة عالية علشان نعرف الكواكب اللي بتكون في البيت الثاني تحديدا ونشوف اقتراناتها كمان ، وهي عملية ليست بالسهلة وما أذكره هنا من طريقة هي بنوع من التقريب فقط فاللي تظبط معاه يبقى خير وبركة واللي ما تظبطش معاه فلا يعول عليها كثيرا

----------


## doctortablet

المريخ : 
الارقام المفضلة : 9 و 11 و 4 و 7 
اليوم المفضل للتداول : الثلاثاء
الأيام غير المفضلة للتداول : الجمعة
يناسبه عملة الدولار الامريكي

----------


## doctortablet

الزهرة : Venus 
الارقام المفضلة : 6 و 16 و 2 و 4 
الايام المفضلة : الاثنين والجمعة 
غير المفضلة : الثلاثاء 
العملة : الفرنك السويسري

----------


## doctortablet

عطارد : Mercury 
الارقام المفضلة : 18 و 15 و 12 و 3 و 5 
الايام المفضلة : الاربعاء 
غير المفضلة : الخميس 
العملات : الدولار الكندي والامريكي و الباوند

----------


## doctortablet

القمر : 
الارقام المفضلة : مضاعفات الرقم 2 
الايام المفضلة : الاثنين والخميس 
غير المفضلة : الثلاثاء  
العملات : الدولار الاسترالي والنيوزيلاندي

----------


## doctortablet

الشمس : 
الارقام المفضلة : 11 و 5 و 1 و 9 
الايام المفضلة : الاحد 
العملات : الين واليورو والدولار الامريكي

----------


## doctortablet

بلوتو : 
الارقام المفضلة : 4 و 8 و 10 و 11 و 100 و 666 
الايام المفضلة : الثلاثاء 
غير المفضلة : الاثنين والجمعة 
العملات : اليورو والدولار الامريكي

----------


## doctortablet

المشترى : Jupiter 
الارقام المفضلة : 4 
الايام المفضلة : الخميس 
غير المفضلة : الاربعاء 
العملات : الدولار الكندي والامريكي

----------


## doctortablet

زحل : 
الارقام المفضلة : 7 و 8 و 3 و 5 و 14 
الايام المفضلة : الثلاثاء 
غير المفضلة : الاثنين 
العملات : السويسري والباوند

----------


## doctortablet

نبتون : 
الارقام : 6 و 7 و مضاعفات ال 7 
الايام المفضلة : الاثنين والخميس 
غير المفضلة : الاربعاء 
العملات : الاسترالي والنيوزيلاندي وعملات الدول الشرقية

----------


## doctortablet

اورانوس : 
الارقام : 9 و 13 و 2 و 4 و مضاعفات ال 4 
الايام المفضلة : الاربعاء 
العملات : اليورو والين

----------


## doctortablet

لخبطة طبعا ومش فاهمين حاجة ، بس هأقول لحضراتكم على طريقة بسيطة ، وهي انه كل برج هناك كواكب مؤثرة عليه سنذكرها لكم ، فاللي ممكن نعمله كل واحد يشوف برجه ايه ويشوف الكواكب اللي بتؤثر عليه ، وياخذ مما سبق العملات والايام ، بس ممكن نلاقي تعارض لانه فيه ابراج تؤثر فيها اكثر من كوكب ، اللي تلاقي فيه تعارض تحذفه وتأخذ ما ليس فيه تعارض ، يعني تحت كوكب مثلا جاي الكلام انه يوم الاثنين والخميس ايام مفضلة والكوكب الثاني اللي بيؤثر في نفس البرج مكتوب عندنا انه غير مفضل مثلا يو الاثنين ففي هذه الحالة نعتمد يوم الخميس فقط . 
الأبراج والكواكب المؤثرة فيها كالتالي : 
الحمل : المريخ
الثور : الزهرة
الجوزاء : عطارد
السرطان : القمر
الأسد : الشمس
العذراء : عطارد
الميزان : الزهرة
العقرب: المريخ وبلوتو
القوس : المشترى
الجدي : زحل
الحوت : نبتون
الدلو : اورانوس

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا أن كنت أفضل تأجيل الحديث عن حساب الجمل ، ولكن سأذكره لأنتهي منه حتى نتفرغ لأصل الموضوع : 
حساب الجمل باختصار شديد لمن لا يعرفه هو اننا بنجيب التاريخ ونجمعه  
مثال : 
04/02/2012 
4+2+2+1+2 = 11 
الناتج بنجمعه مع بعضه كمان فيكون : 
1+1 = 2 
يبقى رقم اليوم ده هو 2  
السؤال المطروح هنا الآن هو كيف نستخدم هذه الطريقة في فلكيات التداول ؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

كل كوكب تم الاصطلاح على معرفة رقم يقابله او يتناغم معه وقديما هذه هي القائمة بالكواكب والارقام التي تتناغم معها :
الشمس رقم 1 إيجابي
القمر رقم 2 سلبي
المشترى رقم 3
الشمس رقم 4 سلبي
عطارد رقم 5
الزهرة رقم 6
القمر رقم 7 ايجابي
زحل رقم 8
المريخ رقم 9

----------


## doctortablet

نلاحظ مما سبق ان الشمس والقمر لهم رقمين واحد ايجابي والآخر سلبي 
مثلا الشمس لها الرقمين 1 و 4 
و أيضا يعبر الرقم 4 في بعض الأنظمة عن الارض 
القمر له رقمين وهما 2 وده سلبي ويعبر عن القمر الجديد
والرقم 7 ايجابي ويعبر عن البدر 
أصحاب هذه الطريقة يقولون انه ممكن من خلالها نحسب إلى متى سيستمر ترند معين ، بمعنى اننا بيه بنحسب الدورات ونبدأ في سرد الطريقة إن شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

أول حاجة نعرفها هي ما يسمى برقم الميلاد ، Birth Number 
بنجيب تاريخ معين وليكن تاريخ مولد شخص ما ، وعلى سبيل المثال لو اخذنا التاريخ 01/12/1950 
بنجمعه بطريقة حساب الجمل فيكون : 
5+9+1+2+1+1 = 19 
ونجمع ال 19 كمان فيكون 9+1=10 
الشخص المولود بذلك التاريخ رقمه 1 ، نروح نشوف القائمة اللي كتبناها قبل كدة هنلاقيه رقم الشمس ، يبقى شخصية هذا الشخص تحمل صفات الشمس. 
بس احنا مش هنشوف البخت احنا عاوزين نتداول ، فيا ترى هنستخدم المعلومة دي ازاي ؟؟؟ 
هنستخدمها بطريقة من اثنين ، يا إما اجيب تاريخ قمة او قاع او اجيب تاريخ بدء التداول للعملة او السهم اللي بنتداول عليه ، هنعرف الرقم ده لأنه لسة هنبني عليه حسابات أخرى.

----------


## doctortablet

يبقى احنا جبنا مثلا تاريخ قمة معينة وخلينا استخدم مثال حي ، قمة الذهب كانت بتاريخ 06/09/2011 
نحسب ال Birth Number فنجده بيساوي : 
1+1+2+9+6 = 19 
هنا فيه حاجة مهمة طلعت ان رقم 19 له أهمية قصوى ونكا حساباتنا عادي هنلاقي المجموع هيطلع في الآخر هو الرقم 1 
نعمل ايه بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هنحسب حاجة اسمها الرقم السنوي Yearly Number 
وده بيتحسب بأننا نجمع رقم الميلاد مع رقم السنة الحالية 
رقم الميلاد اللي حصلنا عليه هو 1 ونضيف له رقم السنة الحالية وهو 2012 
بينتج 1+2012 
بحساب الجمل هنحصل على :
1+2+1+2 = 6 
يبقى عندنا دلوقت رقم الميلاد هو 1 والرقم السنوي هو 6  
هنحسب حاجة كمان اسمها الرقم الشهري Monthly Number 
وده هنحسبه بأننا نجمع رقم الشهر اللي احنا فيه مع الرقم السنوي  
احنا دلوقت في شهر 2 والرقم السنوي طلع 6 ولما نجمعهم يكون الناتج 8  
يبقى الملخص عندنا رقم الميلاد هو 1
والرقم السنوي هو 6
والرقم الشهري هو 8 
==================================================  = 
الرقم السنوي 6 ولما نرجع للقائمة اللي كتبناها سنجد انه رقم الزهرة 
و الرقم الشهري طلع 8 وهو رقم زحل  
يبقى احنا في سنة الزهرة وفي شهر زحل

----------


## brain2jene

رائع اخي محمد ،،، شرح جميل جدا ومتابع بشغف....
يعني الان سنة الزهرة تعني سنة الصعود وعمل قمة جديدة ان شاء الله للذهب ،، وشهرنا الحالي يمثل زحل يعني الهبوط لاخذ العزم للصعود المتوقع...
رائع بصراحة..
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

طب وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اللي يهمنا هنا هما رقمين اللي هما رقم السنة ورقم الشهر وطلعوا 6 و 8 يعني زحل والزهرة . 
لازم نستخدم برنامج فلكي بنجيب الخريطة الفلكية ليوم القمة اللي تكلمنا عنه وهو 06/09/2011 
وبنعمل حاجة اسمها ال Progression 
وهي باختصار اننا بنشوف فين مواقع الكواكب يوم القمة وبقت فين في يومنا ده ، الكواكب طبعا كتير بس احنا هنشوف بس الكوكبين اللي طلعوا بالحسابات وهما زحل والزهرة فقط ، وهنضيف لهم الشمس لانها مهمة جدا في الطريقة دي ، ونقصد بها موقع الشمس يوم القمة اللي بنحسب من عندها. 
وجدوا بالطريقة دي انه بيحصل تغير في الترند إذا الكواكب اللي بتتحرك كل يوم عملت مثلث او مربع مع مواقع الكواكب اليوم اللي حصل فيه القمة . 
طبعا الطريقة دي ممكن تكون صعبة على من لا يجيدون استخدام البرامج الفلكية ، ولكن ان شاء الله  نقوم بقياسها وعرض الصور ونشوف الكلام ده مظبوط والا عك وبس . 
هنلاحظ شيء مهم انه دايما في كل طرق جان التغيرات بتكون مع المثلث والمربع

----------


## doctortablet

> رائع اخي محمد ،،، شرح جميل جدا ومتابع بشغف....
> يعني الان سنة الزهرة تعني سنة الصعود وعمل قمة جديدة ان شاء الله للذهب ،، وشهرنا الحالي يمثل زحل يعني الهبوط لاخذ العزم للصعود المتوقع...
> رائع بصراحة..
> تحياتي

 
تحليل حضرتك جميل وموافق عليه بس عاوزين نجيبه فلكيا وبالزوايا حسب ما ذكرت في بقية الطريقة

----------


## doctortablet

طيب احنا حصلنا على تاريخ الميلاد للقمة وطلع الرقم 1 ورقم السنة طلع 6 ورقمنا للشهر ده هو 8 
طيب نشوف الشهور الجاية هتكون ازاي في الحسابات كمان  
شهر مارس 6+3=9
شهر ابريل 6+4=1
شهر مايو 6+5=2
شهر يونيو 6+6 = 3
شهر يوليو 6+7=4
شهر أغسطس 6+8=5
شهر سبتمبر 6+9=6
شهر اكتوبر 6+10=7
شهر نوفمبر 6+11=8
شهر ديسمبر 6+12=9 
طبعا كل رقم ناتج هنعرفه من القائمة اللي كتبناها من قبل . 
بس هنا فيه خطأ ، فهل لاحظه أحد ؟؟؟؟؟ 
الخطأ هو اننا بنينا الحسابات للسنة كلها بس ممكن قمة الذهب اللي وصلها 06/09/2011 تتكسر وبالتالي هنعيد الحسابات ساعتها من القمة الجديدة . 
طيب هل فيه طريقة أدق ؟؟؟؟؟ 
إن شاء الله فيه وقلناها ضمن الحديث وهو اننا نعمل الحسابات من تاريخ بداية تداول الذهب نفسه وقد ذكرنا في مشاركاتنا السابقة انه كان بتاريخ 01/01/1975 
تعالوا نحسبها بسرعة تاني من التاريخ ده . 
1+1+1+9+7+5 = 24=6 
ده تاريخ الميلاد  اللي طلع وهو رقم 6  
الرقم السنوي هو 2012+6= 2 
رقمنا للشهر ده هو 2+2=4 
هنلاقي رقم اربعة ده للشمس وسلبي 
من الناحية الظاهرية كدة يبقى التحليل بيقول هبوط برضوه ، بس فيه سؤال مهم ، وهو أي الطريقتين أصح ؟؟؟؟ 
الأصح هو اننا نعمل الاتنين ونستخدم الخريطة الفلكية كما ذكرنا ونشوف انهي فيهم اللي هيحصل عندها انعكاس من مثلث او مربع فنسير عليها ، والله أعلم

----------


## doctortablet

في الغد إن شاء الله لدينا البدر الساعة 21:54 
أتوقع للغد ان شاء الله صعود مؤقت وهو شيء محتمل بدرجة كبيرة ، ولكننا ما زلنا ضمن الهبوط إن شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

أنا قلت أروح أشوف اليورودولار عامل ايه ، فوجدت انه النهاردة عامل دوجي محترم جدا ، نزل لغاية 1.3027 
ووجد دعم قوي هناك ، فما هو السيناريو المتوقع وده تحليل فني وليس فلكي ، بما انه عامل دوجي يبقى لسة المتداولين ما خدوش قرار نهائي ، نتصرف إزاي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بنحط خط على اسفل الدوجي و خط أعلاها وننتظر انه يكسر اي خط ، بس الوضع هنا صعب لانه وجد اليوم دعم قوي عند ال 1.3027 ولو قرر يطلع هيلاقي مقاومات مستنياه زي ال 1.32 و ال 1.318 
لكن ان شاء الله في اي اتجاه سيكسر فسوف يتحرك بعدها مسافة طويلة في اتجاه الكسر والله اعلم

----------


## ابوعمرو

> أورانوس فعلا رقمه اربعة ومجموع ارقام حضرتك اربعة ماشي ، لكن ليه اخترنا اليورو ين ؟؟؟ 
> أنا ذكرت لحضراتكم ما يعرف بالتناغم ولا يشترط إنه يكون هو الكوكب المؤثر . 
> ايه هو وجه التناغم بين اورانوس وحضرتك واليورو ين ؟؟؟ 
> أورانوس رقمه اربعة ومجموع تاريخ ميلاد حضرتك هو أربعة ، فبنشوف اورانوس في الفلك الاقتصادي بيمثل ايه ونشوف العملة اللي لها نفس الطابع . 
> أورانوس في اقتراناته وتأثيرها من ناحية التداول يعبر عن التغير المفاجيء ، واليورو ين بيحمل نفس الطبيعة ولذلك له اسم مشهور بين المتداولين العرب ويسمى بالمجنون لأن تغيراته قوية ومفاجئة ، وطبعا لا سمح الله ما تاخدش كلمة مجنون بصورة شخصية فهي تعبر فقط عن السلوك فقط ، و أكيد حضرتك بتحس بتقلبات مزاجية حادة ومفاجئة ، يبقى انتم الثلاثة بينكم نوع من التناغم ، فهتقدر حضرتك تتناغم وتتوقع التغيرات المفاجئة لليورو ين .

  هو بيني وبينك شكلي رايح انجن من ورا الفوركس   بس  المجنون هو الباوند ين  حسب علمي
 وشكرا الك ياخي على توضيحك

----------


## doctortablet

> هو بيني وبينك شكلي رايح انجن من ورا الفوركس   بس  المجنون هو الباوند ين  حسب علمي
>  وشكرا الك ياخي على توضيحك

 كلامك مظبوط و أنا غلطان  فعلا المجنون هو فعلا ال الباوند ين ، ويمكن سبب غلطي اني كنت اشتغلت عليه لفترة وسلوكه هو نفس سلوك اليورو ين فكان اللي باعمله على اي واحد كان بيمشي على التاني و لي موضوع اسمه نور على نور كتبت فيه استراتيجيات كتير من ضمنها كان واحد على المجنون و علق زميل لنا بأنه متعقد منه فنصحته بأن البديل هو اليورو ين . 
تحياتي وعفوا للخطأ

----------


## السديري

> نديها حتة شديدة مع بعض كدة ، أنا أتوقع والله أعلم أن الذهب سيهبط ليصل 1650 
> طيب ايه الشيء الذي استندت إليه في هذا التحليل ؟؟؟؟؟  قمت برسم المربع والمثلث على القمة السابقة وهي 1920 او لنقل 1921 مش تفرق كتير إن شاء الله ، لاحظت انه عند 1650 هيحدث تقاطع بين أحد خطوط المربع و أحد خطوط المثلث ، ممكن نرجع للصورة المرفقة . 
> فيه حاجة تانية كمان وهي خطوط الفيبوناتشي لو رسمناها من القاع السابق اللي هو 1522 للقمة التي وصلناها عند 1763 سنجد ان ال 1650 تقع عند خط ال 50بالمية تقريبا من خطوط الفيبوناتشي ، و أرجو أن يصدق تحليلي هذا والله اعلم .

  
السلام عليكم  
دكتور الله يعافيك محتاجين الشرح ماخط الاحمر كيف نرسم مربع ومثلث وتعريف لكل منهما 
اما مربع التسعة اعرف طريقته لكن الرسمة على ماذا يستند

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم  
> دكتور الله يعافيك محتاجين الشرح ماخط الاحمر كيف نرسم مربع ومثلث وتعريف لكل منهما 
> اما مربع التسعة اعرف طريقته لكن الرسمة على ماذا يستند

 
مرحبا بك اخي الكريم 
طبعا انا باستخدم برنامج الجانزيلا ، وميزة البرنامج انه فيه كل حاجة مربع التسعة و الاقترانات ودائرة ال 24 والهكساجون وغيره . 
اللي عرفناه عن مربع التسعة اننا ممكن نستخدمه للسعر وللتواريخ وفيه في برنامج الجانزيلا ممكن ترسم مثلث ومربع وتحركه ، فاحنا لما اتكلمنا عن مربع التسعة قلنا انه بيهمنا الكروسات والمناطق المنتصفية بينها ، فبنلاقي انه فعلا فيه عملات بتحصل الارتدادات من على خطوط الكروسات ، لكن فيه ارتدادات بتحصل من على ارقام مش موجودة على الكروسات ، فالكروسات بتدينا الشكل العام للارتدادات ولكن لو الارتدادات ما بتحصلش من على الكروسات فاللي بنعمله هو اننا نحدد على مربع التسعة مكان السعر اللي حصل منه ارتداد و باستخدام البرنامج اللي هو الجانزيلا باحرك المثلث لغاية ما اضع بدايته على مكان السعر اللي حصل منه ارتداد وباحرك المربع بنفس الطريقة ، بعد كدة بنروح نشوف زوايا المربع والمثلث ونشوف الارقام اللي عندها ، او يمر الخط بالقرب منها ودي هتكون احتمالية لحدوث ارتدادات منها ، عاوزين نفهم اكتر . 
الطريقة دي تعتبر هندسية لاني بارسم مثلث من نقطة السعر اللي حصل منها ارتداد وبابحث عن سعر يصنع زاوية مع هذا السعر بشرط ان الزاوية تكون من المثلث او المربع يعني 60 و 120 و 360 و 90 و 180 و 270 
بمعنى آخر ان مربع التسعة بيدينا انتظام في الشكل ومواقع الاسعار وبنستفيد من الحكاية دي في قياس الزوايا بين الاسعار والتواريخ وغيره . 
الزملاء لما كانوا بيطلبوا مني تحليل زوج عملة انا مش متابعه ، فاللي باعمله اني بافتح الشارت واجيب أعلى قمة حديثة او قاع حديث لم يتم كسره بعد واخد ارقامهم وامثلها او احددها على مربع التسعة ، وارسم المثلث والمربع من على القمة او القاع الذي لم يتم كسره ، فكنت اجد ان كثيرا من القمم والقيعان بتيجي على خطوط المثلث او المربع او قريبا منهما جدا ، بعد كدة باحدد السعر الحالي واشوف اقرب خط مثلث او مربع يمر بالقرب منه واعتبره انه هو المقاومة او الدعم المنتظر ، ارجو بذلك اني اكون وضحت الطريقة .

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا برنامج الجانزيلا من البرامج الممتازة بالفعل وهو تصنيع روسي بالمناسبة ، ولكن للأسف ما فيش له مانيوال يشرح طريقة استخدامه وقعدت اجرب فيه لفترة طويلة جدا لغاية ما اتقنت استعماله ، وزميلنا وعدنا بأنه هيعمل له شرح باليوتيوب ، لكن البرنامج الوحيد اللي احب اشرح فيه هو الجانزيلا لان امكانياته فظيعة وفي نفس الوقت طريقة استخدامه مش معقدة ، لكن بالطبع تحتاج لشرح علشان نشوف بتتعمل ازاي . 
فأنا تحت امركم لو مستعجلين عليه ممكن اشرح اهم النقاط في طريقة استعماله حتى يوفينا زميلنا بما تبرع بعمله .

----------


## brain2jene

اه فعلا يا دكتور لو تشرحلنا عليه بمثال حي على الذهب من القمة 1920 بالضبط...لنرى كيفية رسم المثلث والمربع عليه...
ولو تكون الصور شوي اكبر حتى نرى بوضوح المربعات والارقام..
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

الصورة العامة لبرنامج الجانزيلا

----------


## doctortablet

عملية التحكم في كل الادخالات لبرنامج الجتنزيلا نجدها في القائمة التي على اليسار وهي : 
Layout
Protractor
Calendar
Zodiac
Figures
Colours 
هذه هي اسماء القوائم الرئيسية ، وبجانبها على اليسار علامة زائد ، عند الضغط على أي منها هتتفتح قائمة منسدلة تضم خيارات فرعية

----------


## doctortablet

نشرح القائمة الأولى وهي أهمهم على الإطلاق وهي قائمة ال Layout 
سنجد مايلي مندرجا تحتها وهنقول وظيفة كل حاجة فيهم : 
Visible 
لو علمنا عليها هيظهر الشكل في الدائرة او يختفي ، وهذا الشكل ممكن يكون أشكال مختلفة هنحددها من الخيار الذي يليه وهو: 
View 
سنجد امام كلمة view 
عبارة مكتوبة وبجانبها سهم ، نضغط على السهم فتظهر قائمة منسدلة مكتوب فيها ما يلي : 
Square of 4
يعني مربع ال 4 
Square of 9 
 وهو مربع التسعة وهنختاره للعمل عليه 
Circle of 12 
وهي دائرة ال 12 
Circle of 24 
وهي دائرة ال 24 
Hexagon 
وهو الشكل السداسي  
ونجرب نبدل هذه الخيارات هيتغير الشكل الظاهر في منطقة الرسم 
يلي ذلك كلمة Size 
وفيه جنبها سهمين علشان نزود الرقم او ننقصه ، فلو مثلا بنستخدم مربع التسعة بنشوف عاوزين كام لفة عاوزينها بنزودها او ننقصها 
يلي ذلك كلمة Data Type 
ودي بنتحكم فيها بنوع ما نريده داخل المربع فنجد قائمة منسدلة فيها الخيارات التالية : 
Price
السعر
date
التاريخ
Time
الوقت
Price and date
السعر والتاريخ
Price and time
السعر والوقت  
لو اخترنا مثلا ال Price 
سنجد انه ظهرت تحتها بيانات السعر ولها القيم التالية 
Find
وهنا بنكتب القيمة التي نبحث عنها وبمجرد ما نكتبها بنلاقيها اتعلمت على الشكل
Initial Value
هنا نكتب القيمة التي نريد ان يبدأ منها المربع ، والقيمة اللي بتتكتب هنا هنلاقي المربع بيبدأ بالرقم اللي بعدها علطول وعادة بنكتب هنا صفر 
Increment
هنا بنكتب احنا عاوزين الفرق بين الارقام كام على المربع يعني لو كتبت مثلا 2 هنلاقي المربع بدأ ب 2 والرقم اللي بعده 4 وبعده ستة لكن احنا بنخلي القيمة واحد

----------


## doctortablet

لو اخترنا كلمة Date 
من القائمة الخاصة ب ال Data Type 
سنجد ان ما يظهر لنا هو : 
Find
وهنا نكتب التاريخ الذي نبحث عنه وبمجرد ما نكتبه هنلاقيه اتعلم على المربع 
Initial Date
هو التاريخ الذي نريد ان يبدأ المربع منه ونفس الشيء ما نكتبه هنا سنجد ان مركز المربع سيبدأ بالتاريخ الذي بعده 
Increment
 هو الفارق الذي نريده بين خانة واخرى على المربع 
Trading Days 
لو علمنا عليها سيظهر لنا فقط ايام التداول اما لو تركناها بدون تعليم فستظهر كل الايام سواء التداول او غيرها   
Format 
دي بنحدد منها شكل التاريخ عاوزين مثلا الشهر او اليوم اللي يتكتب الأول  
ونفس الطريقة لو اخترنا Time او ما بقي من خيارات القائمة الفرعية Data Type

----------


## doctortablet

لو اخترنا ال Time 
سنجد كلمة جديدة تظهر وهي ال Session 
وتعني جلسة التداول ولو علمنا عليها هيظهر start Time 
و ال End time 
وهو وقت بداية جلسة التداول ووقت انتهائها  
لو اخترنا ال Price And Date 
هيظهر عندنا كلمة اضافية وهي ال Position 
و أمامها قائمة منسدلة فيها خيارين هما Bottom يعني قاع او Top يعني قمة

----------


## doctortablet

بقي لدينا كلمة Highlight 
وتعني التظليل 
وتحتها الكلمات التالية : 
Visible
بنعلم عليها فيظهر التظليل على المربع ، وشكل هذا التظليل نحدده من الكلمة التالية
Type
نجد امامها قائمة منسدلة فيها خيارين
وهما : 
Levels
الخيار ده بيخلي التظليل على شكل دورات على المربع
Cross
الخيار ده بيرسم الكروسات على المربع
Clockwise
لو عاوزين اتجاه العد مع عقارب الساعة نعلم عليه ولو عاوزينه العكس ما نعلمش عليه
Show Marks 
بنعلم على الخيار ده ، وده بيدينا امكانية اننا نروح على المربع نفسه وبضغطة الماوس اول لون بيظهر لينا هو الاخضر وبضغطة ثانية بيتقلب لونه لاحمر وبضغطة ثالثة بيتقلب اللون اصفر وبضغطة رابعة نرجع للون الأصلي ، وهذه الالوان بنتحكم فيها ضمن الخيارات تحت القوائم الاخرى ، وعادة ممكن نستخدم الاخضر لتعليم القمم والاحمر للقيعان والاصفر للتوقعات ، ولكن الصور اللي ارفقتها من قبل كنت باعلم بشكل عشوائي للتمييز فقط

----------


## doctortablet

كدة خلصنا خيارات ومهام القائمة الأولى وهي ال Layout 
القائمة التي تليها هي ال Protractor 
وتعني المنقلة 
وتحتها نجد الكلمات التالية : 
Visible
لما نعلم عليها تظهر المنقلة 
Clockwise
نعلم عليها فيكون اتجاه المنقلة هو اتجاه عقارب الساعة
Angle
 الزاوية التي نريدها
Show radius
نعلم عليها فيظهر نصف القطر
Show small ticks
نعلم عليها فتظهر الدرجات الصغيرة على المنقلة 
Highlight
وتعني التظليل وهي أداة جميلة جدا جدا
Visible
بنعلم عليها فيظهر التظليل بس لازم ندخل القيم اللي بعدها وهي
Start Angle
وهي قيمة الزاوية التي نريد بداية التظليل منها
End Angle
وهي قيمة الزاوية التي ينتهي عندها التظليل  
كدة خلصنا القائمة الثانية

----------


## doctortablet

القائمة الثالثة وهي ال Calendar
وتعني التقويم وتحتها هذه الكلمات : 
وسأذكر فقط المختلف او الجديد منها وسنجد ان هناك كلمات شرحناها من قبل وهي بنفس المعنى هنا. 
Visible
بنعلم عليها علشان يظهر التقويم 
Type: 
نجد امامها قائمة منسدلة فيها : 
12 Month 
24 hours 
12 hours AM 
12 hours PM 
Session 
وبقية الكلمات سبق ذكرها ، كدة خلصنا القائمة الثالثة

----------


## doctortablet

القائمة التي تليها هي ال Zodiac 
ودي خاصة بالفلك ومش هأشرشحها لسببين اولهما انها طويلة في الشرح و ثانيها اني اخليها لزميلنا يشرحها والا كدة اكون حرقت للراجل شغله وتبرعه 
ننتقل للقائمة التي تليها وهي ال Figures 
وهي دي الاشكال الهندسية وبنعلم على كلمة Triangle وهي المثلث  وكلمة Rectangle وهي المربع فبيظهروا ، وطبعا فيه اشكال كثير تانية وممكن نرسم مثلث ومربع بأحجام مختلفة ودول كمان هأسيبهم لزميلنا العزيز يشرحهم ، انا بس ذكرت ما نريده للعمل حتى الآن ، بقي ان نعرف كيف نحرك المثلث والمربع بعد ما يظهروا ، هأرفع لحضرتكم صورة هنجد فيها دايرة صغيرة ودي بنحط الماوس عليها ونضغط شمال ونتحرك فيتحرك معنا المثلث او المربع . 
لما نحب نحفظ صورة من البرنامج نجد في اعلى البرنامج شكل ديسك كمبيوتر صغير نضغط عليه ونقوم بحفظ الصور اللي بنعملها

----------


## doctortablet

مرفق صورة ومعلم فيها على الدوائر الصغيرة التي نستطيع بواسطتها تحريك المثلث و المربع او اي شكل هندسي مرسوم

----------


## السديري

بارك الله فيك 
رأيت ان البرنامج له اصدارات وهذه احدهم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125648.html  فأيهم نعتمد؟

----------


## doctortablet

> بارك الله فيك 
> رأيت ان البرنامج له اصدارات وهذه احدهم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t125648.html  فأيهم نعتمد؟

 هناك اصدار 8.8 
يمكنك تنزيله ان شاء الله من هذا الرابط   http://files.mail.ru/KMU19S

----------


## doctortablet

ما زال لدينا شرح لبقية الطريقة التي يستخدمها الموقع الذي ذكرناه لاستخدام مربع جان للتداول اليومي ، وقد شرحنا كيفية تكوين المربع وكتابة الارقام فيه ، بقي ان نعرف كيف يمكننا تحديد الاهداف والستوبات ، وأيضا ان شاء الله سنستفيد من تلك الطريقة في معرفة كيفية الاستفادة وتحديد الاهداف والستوبات من مربع التسعة الاصلي فإلى اللقاء ن شاء الله قريبا للمتابعة

----------


## samer1

مشكور على عطائك . بارك الله فيك

----------


## السديري

بارك الله فيك يادكتور 
ادري اننا اتعبناك والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
 ويالاخ العموسي عجل علينا ننتظر جميلك يارجل   :Teeth Smile:  
دكتور شرحك للبرنامج كافي ووافي فتحت عيوننا بافق واسع 
اعتقد انه افضل من Gannalyst Professional 5.0 
وقبل ان اقول تصبح على خير حبيت انبهك بان هناك مشاركة تبع الاخ براين فهو نفس تساؤلي  
احس انك ماشفته  :Wink Smile:  
وفمان الله ولنا لقاء القادم ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

> بارك الله فيك يادكتور 
> ادري اننا اتعبناك والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
>  ويالاخ العموسي عجل علينا ننتظر جميلك يارجل   
> دكتور شرحك للبرنامج كافي ووافي فتحت عيوننا بافق واسع 
> اعتقد انه افضل من Gannalyst Professional 5.0 
> وقبل ان اقول تصبح على خير حبيت انبهك بان هناك مشاركة تبع الاخ براين فهو نفس تساؤلي  
> احس انك ماشفته  
> وفمان الله ولنا لقاء القادم ان شاء الله

 برنامج ال Gannalyst فيه امكانيات غير موجودة في الجانزيلا مثل البوكسات والدرجات الشمسية وان شاء الله نستفيد من كليهما . 
بالنسبة للتساؤل عن قمة الذهب فأنا استخدمت مربع التسعة بإعداداته الاصلية وده بيخلي عدد لفات المربع كبير ، وهذا ما يصعب وضع الصورة كاملة وانا افضل عادة العمل على المربع بإعداداته الاصلية لتجنب اي خطأ في الادخالات ، فبعد ان حددت مكان القمة والذي كان 1921 حركت المثلث والمربع بحيث يكونوا على القمة ، وبعد كدة تتبعت وحددت مكان القمم والقيعان التي اتت بعدها ، ووجدت ان معظمها يقع على خط من خطوط المثلث او المربع او قريبا منه جدا وان شاء الله سأرفع عدة صور مقطعة علشان نشوف الشكل كاملا كان ازاي ن وهنشوف ان الطريق فيه مقاومات واحتمالات انعكاسات كبيرة ، فالمشكلة في رفع الشكل كاملا فقط . وفالك طيب ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة لقمة الذهب فأنا هارفع ان شاء الله عدة صور لان حجم المربع كبير وبما اننا عرفنا نعملها على البرنامج ازاي سأضع لحضراتكم البيانات التي استخدمتها وهنلاقي اني علمت القمم باللون الاخضر والقيعان باللون الاحمر ومناطق التقاطع باللون الاصفر ، وممكن كل واحد يطبقها باستخدام البرنامج . 
قمة 1921 بتاريخ 06/09/2011 
نرسم عليها المربع والمثلث 
قاع  1532 بتاريخ 26/09/2011 
قمة 1695 بتاريخ 17/10/2011 
قاع 1604 بتاريخ 20/10/2011 
قمة 1803 بتاريخ 08/11/2011 
قاع 1666 بتاريخ 21/11/2011 
قمة 1761 بتاريخ 02/12/2011 
قاع 1523 بتاريخ 29/12/2011 
قمة 1763 بتاريخ 03/02/2012  
هنلاحظ ان القمم والقيعان مش كلها على الخطوط وده لانها مجرد قمم او قيعان مؤقتة  
هنلاحظ ان القاع 1523 والقمة 1763 الاتنين قريبين جدا من خط كروس والاتنين بينهم تقريبا خط مستقيم يعني 180 درجة  
مناطق التقاطع ملونة باللون الاصفر ولها هذه القيم : 
1529
1649
1801
1469

----------


## doctortablet

بقية الصور

----------


## doctortablet

عملت المربع بداية من 1763 ولو طلعت الحسابات والتوقعات دقيقة هيكون عند ال 1652 لانها على الكروس

----------


## الزيرو

يا دكتوووووووووووووور ..
أسألك بالله تشوف الفلك بيقول أيه عن زوج الزفت اليورو ..
الزوج ده ملخبط السوق ومحدش عارف إتجاهو فين .. 
رجاءاً تدينا المفيد بإذن الله عن هذا الزوج ..

----------


## brain2jene

اخواني اود ان انبه انه اليوم يوجد البدر للقمر 2139 على ما اذكر وعادة ما يصحبه تغيير الاتجاه ، والصعود اللي حصل اليوم ما هو الا اخذ العزم لهبوط حاد والله اعلم...تحياتي

----------


## شريف دعبس

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
منذ زمن وعندى قناعه بتاثير القمر خاصه و الابراج عامه فى سلوك الانسان ونفسيته وذلك لتاثير القمر على البحر فى المد و الجذر وغيره من الادله  وقد اعتقد انها لها تاثير يمكن بالمجال الكهرومغناطيسى و مستويات الطاقه التى قد تؤثر بالسلب او الابيجاب  على الانسان
وايضا هناك ظاهره الداى اوف ,وتشعر كانك خملان مشتت متعصب ومتعفرت دون سبب  و ايضا العكس اليوم الذى تكون فىه نشيط وتشعر انك فى قمتك وذهنك فى منتهى الصفاء
وبما ان حضرتك لك علم فى هذا المجال و ايضا تسخدمه فى مجالنا اسواق المال
احب اعرف علاقه برج العذراء عامه بهذا المجال ( لانى لاحظت ان اغلب المتعاملين فى هذا المجال من اصدقائى من الخارج و الداخل من هذا البرج).و  3-9-1981 بشكل خاص لانه تاريج مولدى  و شاكر لك و افادنا الله بعلمك *

----------


## doctortablet

> يا دكتوووووووووووووور ..
> أسألك بالله تشوف الفلك بيقول أيه عن زوج الزفت اليورو ..
> الزوج ده ملخبط السوق ومحدش عارف إتجاهو فين .. 
> رجاءاً تدينا المفيد بإذن الله عن هذا الزوج ..

 سيدي الفاضل  
ما ينطبق على الذهب ينطبق على اليورو من حيث الاتجاه العام وانا شخصيا بايع الاثنين ، وعلشان اساعدك هأحط لحضرتك تحليل لليورودولار بالمربع والتواريخ وكل حاجة من عينيا بس هدي اعصابك علشان نشوف الامور على حقيقتها

----------


## doctortablet

> اخواني اود ان انبه انه اليوم يوجد البدر للقمر 2139 على ما اذكر وعادة ما يصحبه تغيير الاتجاه ، والصعود اللي حصل اليوم ما هو الا اخذ العزم لهبوط حاد والله اعلم...تحياتي

 تمام كدة يافندم

----------


## doctortablet

> *
> احب اعرف علاقه برج العذراء عامه بهذا المجال ( لانى لاحظت ان اغلب المتعاملين فى هذا المجال من اصدقائى من الخارج و الداخل من هذا البرج).و  3-9-1981 بشكل خاص لانه تاريج مولدى   *

 بالفعل سيدي الفاضل 
مواليد برج العذراء عموما يتميزون بموهبة ممنوحة لهم من الله على الخوض في هذا المجال كمحللين ومتداولين ، والسبب يعود لطبيعة البرج نفسه بشكل عام ، لأن مواليد هذا البرج يتمتعون بقدرة عالية جدا بل وقد تكون فريدة في تحليل المعلومات ، أفكارهم دائما منطقية ومتسلسلة ، وأفضل نقاد تجدهم من مواليد هذا البرج ، هذا بشكل عام . 
بشكل اكثر تخصيصا فنجد أن الكوكب الرئيسي المؤثر على هذا البرج هو عطارد ، وما أدراك ما عطارد ، انه من الكواكب سريعة الحركة ومن الكواكب المؤثرة بشكل كبير على اسواق المال ، ويعتبر كما ذكرنا من قبل انه من الكواكب البادئة ، بمعنى انه لو فيه اقتران بين كواكب خارجية مثل زحل والمشنرى و نبتون وبلوتو والتي تتسم بطول فترة دورتها ، هذه الاقترانات تكون فعالة حين يدخل عطارد او غيره من الكواكب سريعة الحركة مع كواكب الاقتران في زاوية من زوايا المثلث او المربع ، وربما تكلمت عن هذا بتفصيل اكثر من قبل .  
أما الاختلافات الفردية بين مواليد البرج فترجع إلى اختلاف الكواكب التي تكون في البيت الثاني فنجد واحد ممتاز في التداول وواحد آخر مالوش في التداول لكنه مثلا يعمل كمحلل اخباري او ناقد سينيمائي او مسرحي ، ونظرا لانهم دقيقي الملاحظة جدا ممكن ياخدوا بالهم من تفاصيل ما فيش حد واخد باله منها . 
بالنسبة لتاريخ ميلاد حضرتك فمجموعه 4 فأنت شمسي الطبيعة معتز بنفسك قيادي في طباعك وعملك ، ورقم 4 هذا من القائمة التي كتبتها من قبل ، وكمان بيدل على أورانوس وهو كوكب التغير المفاجيء ، وده ممكن حضرتك تشوفه في مزاج حضرتك . 
حضرتك ممكن ترجع للمشاركات السابقة وتشوف كوكب عطارد يناسبه ايه من الايام والعملات وهو مؤثر في برجي الجوزاء والعذراء والله اعلم  
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة للاسترالي نجد انه وصل اليوم للرقم 1.082 وسينزل منه ان شاء الله ، هنا عاوز أقول حاجة جديدة وربما تجدر الاشارة اليها ، و أنا لاحظتها أكثر من مرة ، وهي حين سألني الزملاء عن سبب عدم هبوط الاسترالي على الرغم من ان الذهب نزل ؟؟؟ 
طبعا كلنا عارفين انه فيه علاقة عامة بين الازواج Currency Correlation 
الازواج والحاجات اللي بتمشي مع بعض بتيجي في لحظة ويبدو انها قد اختلفت او هتسيب بعض ، اللي بيحصل انه بعضها بينتظر التاني لما يحصله علشان يمشوا مع بعض تاني ، بنشبهها باتنين اصحاب اتفقوا يخرجوا مع بعض فواحد لبس هدومه وخلاص ولسة التاني بيلبس هدومه فالاول بيقعد ينتظره لغاية ما يكمل لبسه وبعدين يخرجوا مع بعض. 
معنى كلامي ده انه الاسترالي خلاص جاهز انه ينزل والذهب وغيره منتظرين يمشوا كلهم مع بعض ، الحكاية دي لاحظتها بين اليورو والدهب تلاقي واحد فيهم لسة بيتحرك والتاني عمال يتلكع منتظر لما الاتنين يمشوا مع بعض تاني ، لكن امتة ممكن ينفصلوا ؟؟؟ دي بتحصل في الحروب والثورات وما شابهها من أحداث بتجد ان كل العلاقات اتفشكلت

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة للذهب واليورو فيه عندنا فترة زمنية قادمة ممكن يحصل فيها انهيار لو كان هيحصل بإذن الله ونخلي بالنا منها كويس لان احتمالية الانهيار فيها عالية جدا وهي بداية من يوم 15/02 القادم هو يوم اربعاء و يوم 16/02 وهو الخميس و يوم الجمعة 17/02 ، ممكن ندور في الفلك في تلك الايام ايه الاحداث التي ستكون بإذن الله من حيث الاقترانات وغيره

----------


## doctortablet

يوم 15/02 ان شاء الله جيوسنتريك سيدخل القمر برج القوس ، ولعل هذا يفسر ما نتوقعه من حركة عنيفة قد تتخذ شكل انهيار

----------


## doctortablet

عاوزين نحلل اليورو دولار ونشوف احنا فين ان شاء الله 
بدأت التحليل من تاريخ 01/05/2011  عندنا كانت قمة 1.4939 
قاع 1.3969 بتاريخ 22/05/2011 
قمة 1.4696 بنتاريخ 05/06/2011 
قاع 1.3936 بتاريخ 10/07/2011 
قمة 1.4548 بتاريخ 28/08/2011 
قاع 1.3145 بتاريخ 02/10/2011 
قمة 1.4247 بتاريخ 23/10/2011 
قاع 1.2625 بتاريخ 08/01/2012 
وهنفترض جدلا اننا وصلنا لقمة بتاريخ 22/01/2012 بقيمة 1.3233 
سنقوم بتمثيل ذلك على مربع التسعة ولننظر هل سنجد شيئا ام لا

----------


## التل

ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك يا دكتور ..
اللهم صل على محمد عليك لما تتمتع به من علم نافع ونادر..
وبصراحه اكثر حتى أسلوبك في الكتابه والإلقاء يدل على انك أنسان ذو روح طيبه ومرح في نفس الوقت 
الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر 
معاك في اليورو بيع وإن شاء الله ما يخيب أملنا فيك من بعد الله عز وجل ...

----------


## الزيرو

> عاوزين نحلل اليورو دولار ونشوف احنا فين ان شاء الله 
> بدأت التحليل من تاريخ 01/05/2011  عندنا كانت قمة 1.4939 
> قاع 1.3969 بتاريخ 22/05/2011 
> قمة 1.4696 بنتاريخ 05/06/2011 
> قاع 1.3936 بتاريخ 10/07/2011 
> قمة 1.4548 بتاريخ 28/08/2011 
> قاع 1.3145 بتاريخ 02/10/2011 
> قمة 1.4247 بتاريخ 23/10/2011 
> قاع 1.2625 بتاريخ 08/01/2012 
> ...

  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  
كمل يا زعيم .. والله أرفع لك القبعة على طيبك وطولة بالك على أسئلة إخوانك .. 
بس لازم تجيب قرار اليورو ..  :Wink Smile:

----------


## NADER ali

السلام عليكم
ما رأيتكم لحركة اليورو اليوم

----------


## doctortablet

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك يا دكتور ..
> اللهم صل على محمد عليك لما تتمتع به من علم نافع ونادر..
> وبصراحه اكثر حتى أسلوبك في الكتابه والإلقاء يدل على انك أنسان ذو روح طيبه ومرح في نفس الوقت 
> الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر 
> معاك في اليورو بيع وإن شاء الله ما يخيب أملنا فيك من بعد الله عز وجل ...

 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وتقبل منا ومنكم ولكم مثل ذلك بفضل الله ومشيئته

----------


## doctortablet

> كمل يا زعيم .. والله أرفع لك القبعة على طيبك وطولة بالك على أسئلة إخوانك .. 
> بس لازم تجيب قرار اليورو ..

 شوف يا سيدي انا هأريحك بإذن الله لغاية ما اكمل تحليله 
أهم شيء هو ان اليورودولار يكسر الرقم 1.300 وينزل تحته ، لو حصل يبقى ده تأكيد للنزول ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم
> ما رأيتكم لحركة اليورو اليوم

 لغاية دلوقت هو صحيح كسر ال Double Doji بتاعت امبارح واول ، ولكنه عامل لغاية دلوقت دوجي تالتة اي انه لم يتخذ قراره بعد

----------


## doctortablet

أيضا بالنسبة لليورو دولار هنلاحظ انه من يوم 29/01/2012 لو رسمنا خط على اعلى قيمة وصلها وخط على اقل قيمة نزلها سنجد انه عامل قناة ، كسر القناة دي هيخلينا ندخل في ترند قوي و هأرفع لكم صورة ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

دي صورة القناة بتعت اليورودولار من يوم 29/01/2012

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة لمربع التسعة واليورودولار ، قمت بتمثيل كل قمة وقاع كل واحد وما يليه مع بعض بحيث اني استخدمت مركز المربع كبداية من القمة او القاع ، استخدمت اربعة ارقام فقط لتمثيل السعر وبالتقريب ، الصور التي سترفع سنجد ان الارقام بجانب خط من خطوط الكروس يعني بفارق واحد وسنجد صورة واحدة فقط سنجد ان القيمة ظهرت في المنتصف بين خطوط الكروس ، مما نستفيد منه تطبيقا عمليا على دقة تمثيل المربع ، بعد ذلك ان شاء الله سنمثل المربع من آخر قمة وصلنالها ونشوف هو ممكن يروح لفين .

----------


## doctortablet

المزيد من الصور

----------


## doctortablet

وهاتان كذلك

----------


## doctortablet

ودول آخر صورتين

----------


## الزيرو

> المزيد من الصور

 أول مرة أحس إني قادر أربط الشارت والقمم والقيعان بأرقام مربع التسعة ..
كمل يا دكتور وبعدما تخلص الشرح سأعود لمراجعته وهضمه بإذن الله .. 
بس زي ما إتفقنا .. لازم تجيب اليورو من ذيله بإذن الله ..

----------


## شريف دعبس

> * 
> بالفعل سيدي الفاضل 
> مواليد برج العذراء عموما يتميزون بموهبة ممنوحة لهم من الله على الخوض في هذا المجال كمحللين ومتداولين ، والسبب يعود لطبيعة البرج نفسه بشكل عام ، لأن مواليد هذا البرج يتمتعون بقدرة عالية جدا بل وقد تكون فريدة في تحليل المعلومات ، أفكارهم دائما منطقية ومتسلسلة ، وأفضل نقاد تجدهم من مواليد هذا البرج ، هذا بشكل عام . 
> بشكل اكثر تخصيصا فنجد أن الكوكب الرئيسي المؤثر على هذا البرج هو عطارد ، وما أدراك ما عطارد ، انه من الكواكب سريعة الحركة ومن الكواكب المؤثرة بشكل كبير على اسواق المال ، ويعتبر كما ذكرنا من قبل انه من الكواكب البادئة ، بمعنى انه لو فيه اقتران بين كواكب خارجية مثل زحل والمشنرى و نبتون وبلوتو والتي تتسم بطول فترة دورتها ، هذه الاقترانات تكون فعالة حين يدخل عطارد او غيره من الكواكب سريعة الحركة مع كواكب الاقتران في زاوية من زوايا المثلث او المربع ، وربما تكلمت عن هذا بتفصيل اكثر من قبل .  
> أما الاختلافات الفردية بين مواليد البرج فترجع إلى اختلاف الكواكب التي تكون في البيت الثاني فنجد واحد ممتاز في التداول وواحد آخر مالوش في التداول لكنه مثلا يعمل كمحلل اخباري او ناقد سينيمائي او مسرحي ، ونظرا لانهم دقيقي الملاحظة جدا ممكن ياخدوا بالهم من تفاصيل ما فيش حد واخد باله منها . 
> بالنسبة لتاريخ ميلاد حضرتك فمجموعه 4 فأنت شمسي الطبيعة معتز بنفسك قيادي في طباعك وعملك ، ورقم 4 هذا من القائمة التي كتبتها من قبل ، وكمان بيدل على أورانوس وهو كوكب التغير المفاجيء ، وده ممكن حضرتك تشوفه في مزاج حضرتك . 
> حضرتك ممكن ترجع للمشاركات السابقة وتشوف كوكب عطارد يناسبه ايه من الايام والعملات وهو مؤثر في برجي الجوزاء والعذراء والله اعلم  
> تحياتي *

 * * *جزاك الله خيراً
افهم من كلامك 
ان طبيعه هذا البرج توافق التعامل من اسواق المال
واننى على وجه الخصوص
متاثر بكوكبى عطارد و اورانوس
الايام المفضلة : الاربعاء
 غير المفضلة : الخميس
 العملات : الدولار الكندي والامريكي و الباوند
وبالاضافه الى 
الايام المفضلة : الاربعاء
 العملات : اليورو والين
 السؤال هنا 
تفضلاً منك
بقيه الايام فى التداول محايده التاثير
وذكرت حضرتك يا دكتور ان
 الاختلافات الفردية بين مواليد البرج  فترجع إلى اختلاف الكواكب التي تكون في البيت الثاني فنجد واحد ممتاز في  التداول وواحد آخر مالوش في التداول
ممكن اسهاب او توضيح لى بشكل شخصى
وشكرا مره  احرى 
وحزاك الله كل خير و نفع بعلمك المسلمين*

----------


## الزيرو

يا دكتور ، انا من مواليد برج الثور  12 مايو  
ممكن تشوف حاجة عن اخوك .. 
ربنا يكرمك ..

----------


## doctortablet

> * * *بقيه الايام فى التداول محايده التاثير 
>  الاختلافات الفردية بين مواليد البرج  فترجع إلى اختلاف الكواكب التي تكون في البيت الثاني فنجد واحد ممتاز في  التداول وواحد آخر مالوش في التداول
> ممكن اسهاب او توضيح لى بشكل شخصى
> وشكرا مره  احرى 
> وحزاك الله كل خير و نفع بعلمك المسلمين*

 بالنسبة للأيام فنقول انها مفضلة لأنه في العادة بيكون مزاج الواحد فيها معتدل فيقدر يحلل كويس ويتخذ قرارات صائبة ، الايام غير المفضلة كل واحد يجربها على نفسه لو حس ان مزاجه عادة غير مستقر فيها فيتجنب التداول فيها ، يعني هو تأثير نفسي فقط بفعل قوى الجاذبية والمجالات الكهرومغناطيسية وما لهاش علاقة بالحظ لاننا المفروض بنتاجر ولا نقامر . 
بالنسبة للفروق الفردية فأنا عاوز مكان ميلاد حضرتك وساعته وان شاء الله احلل لك خريطتك الفلكية بالتفصيل

----------


## doctortablet

> يا دكتور ، انا من مواليد برج الثور  12 مايو  
> ممكن تشوف حاجة عن اخوك .. 
> ربنا يكرمك ..

 لو حضرتك عاوز بالتفصيل تديني مكان الميلاد والساعة

----------


## doctortablet

> أول مرة أحس إني قادر أربط الشارت والقمم والقيعان بأرقام مربع التسعة ..
> كمل يا دكتور وبعدما تخلص الشرح سأعود لمراجعته وهضمه بإذن الله .. 
> بس زي ما إتفقنا .. لازم تجيب اليورو من ذيله بإذن الله ..

 طبعا اللي ينظر للصور السابقة هيخطر بباله يعد كام لفة من لفات المربع بين المركز و القمة او القاع ، بس ده مش هيكون دقيق لاننا استخدمنا المربع بالصورة دي لايجاد العلاقة بين قمة وقاع متتاليتين فقط ، لكن لو استخدمنا المربع بإعداداته الاصلية يعني مركزه هو الرقم 1 وطالع ، سنجد اننا كلمنا زاد عدد الدورات المسافة بتبعد بين خطوط الكروسات ، معنى الكلام ده انه ممكن في صورة من الصور اللي ارفقناها انه 3 او اربع او اكثر او اقل من عدد لفات المربع دي ممكن تساوي على المربع بإعداداته الاصلية مجرد زاوية 22.5 مثلا او 45 او ما شابه فنريد الانتباه لهذه النقطة ، وهذا يفسر انه لما حاجة زي الذهب وارقامه كبيرة بنلاحظ ان تحركاته كبيرة لغاية ما يوصل لخط كروس ، بمعنى انه مثلا عدد النقاط اللي ممكن تعملها بلوت من اليورودولار في كذا يوم ممكن يقطعها الذهب في ساعة .

----------


## التل

معلش دكتورنا حنتعبك معانا شويه  
انا مواليد دوله الكويت 29/7/1976   برج الأسد  
أنا لا أتداول سوى على اليورو دولار  !! 
ارباح مرضيه نوعا ما  .... 
ما هو رأيك ؟؟

----------


## الزيرو

> لو حضرتك عاوز بالتفصيل تديني مكان الميلاد والساعة

 مكان الميلاد السودان ارض النيلين .. بس الساعة محتاج أرجع للشهادة عشان أشوف الوقت بالظبط خخخخخخخخخخ..

----------


## doctortablet

[QUOTE=الزيرو;2324460 
بس زي ما إتفقنا .. لازم تجيب اليورو من ذيله بإذن الله ..[/QUOTE] 
شوف يا سيدي  
هناك ما يسمى بجدول جان الهرمي وهو فعليا تطبيق سهل وبسيط جدا من مربع التسعة وده الرابط بتاعه   http://www.forex-tribe.com/Gann-Pyra...e-Analysis.php  
باختصار شديد سنجد سعر اليورودولار محصور بين 1300 و 1333 
ودي منطقة ما لهاش لون ، فباختصار شديد لو كسر الرقم 1300 هينزل و اول مقاومة للحركة دي هتكون عند 1270 
يعني لو كسر 1300 فمتوقع ان يصل الى 1270 و ممكن اعمله لحضرتك بالمربع كمان اما في الاتجاه العكسي لو كسر الرقم 1333 فممكن يصعد مبدئيا لغاية 1360 
و هذا خلاصة قولي في اليورو دولار و هأرفع لحضرتك صورة للمربع بما يفيد ذلك .

----------


## doctortablet

> مكان الميلاد السودان ارض النيلين .. بس الساعة محتاج أرجع للشهادة عشان أشوف الوقت بالظبط خخخخخخخخخخ 
> ..

 عليك الله يا زول تجيبها    :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## doctortablet

> معلش دكتورنا حنتعبك معانا شويه  
> انا مواليد دوله الكويت 29/7/1976   برج الأسد  
> أنا لا أتداول سوى على اليورو دولار  !! 
> ارباح مرضيه نوعا ما  .... 
> ما هو رأيك ؟؟

 مجموع ارقام حضرتك 5 وده معناه انه حضرتك مؤهل جدا للنجاح في التداول بإذن الله 
لا بأس باليورودولار ولكن فكر في الذهب لان برج الاسد متوافق معه جدا والله اعلم

----------


## الزيرو

> عليك الله يا زول تجيبها

  :Asvc:

----------


## doctortablet

نشوف الصور المرفقة وهنلاح انه بين ال 1300 و ال 1270 زاوية 90 درجة وبين ال 1333 و 1360 الزاوية بينهما تقريبا هي 180 درجة

----------


## doctortablet

عفوا هناك تصحيح في الرسمة السابقة وهي 1330 بدلا من 1333

----------


## doctortablet

ارتفع اليورودولار ليصل الى 1.318 وهذا الارتفاع لهذا اليوم توقعته بالأمس ويمكنكم العودة للمشاركة التي كتبتها بالأمس وهو ارتفاع مؤقت بسبب البدر وان شاء الله سيعاود النزول مرة ثانية والله اعلم

----------


## doctortablet

صعد اليورودولار حتى 1.3269  وما زلت أرى انه لم يخترق القيمة التي حددناها ب 1330 
وهي مبنية على مربع جان ، بينما نجد أنه اخترق القناة التي رسمتها بالطرق التقليدية ، ونريد أن نتابع فنرى أيهما أدق ، هل سيواصل الصعود بعد اختراقه للقناة ام انه سيهبط لانه لم يخترق حاجز ال 1330 
أحبذ الرأي الثاني وهو انه ان شاء الله سيرتد نزولا

----------


## التل

الله يعطيك العافيه وشاكرين لك متابعتك اللصيقه للموضوع ... 
حاولت تحميل الملف من الموقع الروسي http://files.mail.ru/KMU19S 
تم التحميل لكنه لم يعمل عندي على الجهاز  
هل هناك رابط أخر  ؟؟ 
شاكر لك سعه صدرك ....

----------


## doctortablet

> الله يعطيك العافيه وشاكرين لك متابعتك اللصيقه للموضوع ... 
> حاولت تحميل الملف من الموقع الروسي http://files.mail.ru/KMU19S 
> تم التحميل لكنه لم يعمل عندي على الجهاز  
> هل هناك رابط أخر  ؟؟ 
> شاكر لك سعه صدرك ....

 ما هو نظام الويندوز لديك وهل يعطيك رسالة خطأ عند تشغيله ؟؟؟

----------


## التل

نعم يعطيني http code 503 
انا لدي الوندوز xp  وبشكل عام ليس لدي الالمام الكافي بالكمبيوتر !! 
ولكن عشقت الموضوع والطريقه وأحب وبإصرار أن اتعلمها  
أعانك الله .....

----------


## doctortablet

> نعم يعطيني http code 503 
> انا لدي الوندوز xp  وبشكل عام ليس لدي الالمام الكافي بالكمبيوتر !! 
> ولكن عشقت الموضوع والطريقه وأحب وبإصرار أن اتعلمها  
> أعانك الله .....

 حضرتك ستجد في ملفات البرنامج بعد فكها فولدر اسمه Languages 
افتحه هتلاقي ملفين أسماءهم فيها حروف بالعربي اضغط بزر الماوس الايمن عليها واختر تغيير الاسم او Rename 
اكتب اي اسم بالانجليزية ثم اعد تشغيل البرنامج وان شاء الله سيعمل ... في انتظار ردك

----------


## doctortablet

> نعم يعطيني http code 503 
> انا لدي الوندوز xp  وبشكل عام ليس لدي الالمام الكافي بالكمبيوتر !! 
> ولكن عشقت الموضوع والطريقه وأحب وبإصرار أن اتعلمها  
> أعانك الله .....

 بما ان الخطأ هو Http code  
فده معناه ان حضرتك لم ينزل لديك البرنامج بعد ، اللي نزل هو الملف الاولي للتحميل والمفروض بيتصل بالموقع لتنزيل البرنامج فسأرفع لك البرنامج على رابط من روابط ال 4 shared

----------


## doctortablet

http://www.4shared.com/zip/W_vhQodA/Gannzilla-v88c.html

----------


## remon78eg

موضوع جيد
حاولت ادرس موضوع العلاقات والزوايا من فترة بس لقيت انها هتكون ليها تأثير فجائي عند تكون زاوية معينة وينتهي التأثير بعد تغير الزاوية وده صعب جدا ومحير ومعقد في تحليل قيمة تأثير كل زاوية وخصوصا مع تعدد الزوايا او العلاقات في لحظة معينة. 
بعد كده لقيت فكرة اسهل وهي فكرة موجات الكواكب وفعلا كانت فكرة شغالة وليها نتايج كويسة وسهل جدا نقدر نتوقع بيها شكل السعر لسنوات لان الموجات معروفة وليها تأثير ثابت ومنتظم ومحدد.

----------


## التل

ما شاء الله عليك يا دكتورنا ..
تم التحميل وعمل البرنامج بالتمام والكمال  ..
سأعود للمشاركات القديمه حتى أعرف أسرار البرنامج بدقه بإذنه تعالي 
وصدقني كل كلمات الشكر والإمتنان لا تكفي لرد جمائلك وفضائلك الكبيره 
أسأل الله أن يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب ... 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

----------


## doctortablet

لم نكمل بعد أهم شيء في الموضوع نفسه وهو الحديث عن دورة القمر وكيف نشرحها وهذا ما أود الحديث عنه مباشرة ليكون الموضوع قد أصاب أهدافه المطلوبة ، لذا إن شاء الله سأركز على هذه النقطة تحديدا وستنقسم دورة القمر وخصائصه الفلكية لعدة مراحل وسنحدد السلوك العام في كل مرحلة وسنستخدم ان شاء الله مؤشرات تقليدية في الميتاتريدر بعدة استراتيجيات مختلفة ستضمن لنا ان شاء الله ارباحا وفيرة ، ثم نستكمل الحديث عن الفلك ونستكمل مالم نستكمله من قبل او عرضنا له في عجالة ولم نركز عليه ، و أتمنى من الله أن يتحول هذا الموضوع ليصبح دورة في الفلك الاقتصادي وطرق جان مجانية للجميع ، وربما هذا سيكون أول الطريق وبعدها ربما ينعم الله علي بعقد دورات متخصصة في تدريسها

----------


## brain2jene

وفقك الله اخي الدكتور محمد على هذا المجهود الجبار 
بصراحة لفت انتباهي وجود علاقة عكسية لعطارد مع القمر وكذلك اكتمال القمر قبل ساعة تقريبا ...علامتين قويتين مع بعض ، هل تنذر بهبوط حاد لاني اذكر لك ان عطارد من الكواكب المنشطة او Trigger البادئ لتأثير قوي وبما ان الزاوية 180 من الزوايا المهمة وغير المريحة اذن نستنتج الهبوط... ولا ننسى ايضا اننا في برج الاسد وله تاثيره القوي على الذهب ..
ارجو ان قد فهمت الموضوع ولو قليلا...
تحياتي

----------


## التل

دكتورنا الفاضل يعطيك العافيه
بالنسبه للبرنامج روعه 
لكن date  و  highlight  لا تعمل عندي بالبرنامج !! 
هل عايزين ربط معين بالاتصال او بالمنصه او غيره ؟ 
بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك لما تقدمه من مجهود وعطاء ...

----------


## doctortablet

> وفقك الله اخي الدكتور محمد على هذا المجهود الجبار 
> بصراحة لفت انتباهي وجود علاقة عكسية لعطارد مع القمر وكذلك اكتمال القمر قبل ساعة تقريبا ...علامتين قويتين مع بعض ، هل تنذر بهبوط حاد لاني اذكر لك ان عطارد من الكواكب المنشطة او Trigger البادئ لتأثير قوي وبما ان الزاوية 180 من الزوايا المهمة وغير المريحة اذن نستنتج الهبوط... ولا ننسى ايضا اننا في برج الاسد وله تاثيره القوي على الذهب ..
> ارجو ان قد فهمت الموضوع ولو قليلا...
> تحياتي

 اكتمال القمر يعطينا الإشارة فقط لأي مرحلة قمرية نحن فيها ، أما اقتران عطارد بالقمر فهو اقتران عادي ولكي يكون فعالا يجب ان يبدأ تفعيله ما هو أسرع من الاثنين وهو في هذه الحالة ال Asc 
عملية التفعيل تشترط أن يدخل كوكب سريع الحركة او زاوية من زوايا الزودياك مع كواكب الاقتران مثلا ، على سبيل المثال لو قلنا ان اقترانا بين بلوتو و زحل فلكي يكون فعالا فلابد ان يفعله كوكب سريع الحركة وهنا لدينا نوعان من الاقترانات كما نعرف فالهليو يفعلها عطارد أو الزهرة لانهما سريعي الحركة ، أما على المستوى الجيوسنتريك فالذي يقوم بالتفعيل هو ال Asc او ال Mc بشكل رئيسي  
أيضا كوننا في برج الاسد فتأثيره يحدد مدى اتساع الحركة ولكن لا يحدد الاتجاه هل هو بيع او شراء

----------


## doctortablet

> دكتورنا الفاضل يعطيك العافيه
> بالنسبه للبرنامج روعه 
> لكن date  و  highlight  لا تعمل عندي بالبرنامج !! 
> هل عايزين ربط معين بالاتصال او بالمنصه او غيره ؟ 
> بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك لما تقدمه من مجهود وعطاء ...

 بمجرد تنزيل البرنامج وفك ضغطه يعمل دون اتصال بالنت او اي منصات ، لو ممكن ترفع لي صورة لكي احاول فهم المشكلة

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نبدأ اليوم إن شاء الله شرح تفاصيل الدورة القمرية بدقة و نود التنويه إلى أن ما سيعرض هو بالأساس نتيجة للقيام بدراسات تمت بشكل كبير ورئيسي على الاسهم والمؤشرات مثل DJI و ال SP500 
وبما ان هناك ارتباطا وثيقا بين الامؤشرات وسوق العملات والمعادن ، فبعد أن نفهم الدورة جيدا يمكنكم تطبيقها ومتابعتها على ما يتداوله كل شخص لكي يعرف سلوك ما يتداوله أثناء الدورة القمرية بتفاصيلها . 
كما أود التنويه إلى أنني لن أرد على أي مشاركات او استفسارات حتى أنتهي من عرض تفاصيل الدورة القمرية ، وهذا لا يمنع وضع الاستفسارات والاعتراضات وما شابه ، ولكن الردود ستكون إن شاء الله بعد انتهائي من العرض ، لمنع التشتت وزيادة التركيز . 
فلنبدأ على بركة الله وبتوفيقه .

----------


## التل

عملت print screen  لصوره الجانزيلا  
ولكن عند تحميل الملف مع المشاركه يكتب لي فشل تحميل الملف !! 
هل هناك طريقه اخرى للتحميل ؟
أنا آسف جدا دكتورنا تحملني الله يخليك  ...

----------


## الزيرو

حملت البرنامج من الرابط ..
وجدت حرف g بالأحمر وظغطت عليه وظهرت لي هذه الصورة .. 
هل هذا يعني أن البرنامج كده شغال عندي ..؟؟   
مش مصدق إننا ممكن نتعلم نستخدم برنامج معقد كهذا في المتاجرة ...!!
ربنا يسهل ..

----------


## doctortablet

> عملت print screen  لصوره الجانزيلا  
> ولكن عند تحميل الملف مع المشاركه يكتب لي فشل تحميل الملف !! 
> هل هناك طريقه اخرى للتحميل ؟
> أنا آسف جدا دكتورنا تحملني الله يخليك  ...

 لا بأس ، بسيطة ان شاء الله  
بعد ما تعمل برنت سكرين ، افتح برنامج Paint وبعدين اضغط لصق او Paste بعد كدة احفظ الصورة واختر الصيغة PNG لانها صغيرة الحجم ، في الانتظار .....

----------


## doctortablet

> حملت البرنامج من الرابط ..
> وجدت حرف g بالأحمر وظغطت عليه وظهرت لي هذه الصورة .. 
> هل هذا يعني أن البرنامج كده شغال عندي ..؟؟   
> مش مصدق إننا ممكن نتعلم نستخدم برنامج معقد كهذا في المتاجرة ...!!
> ربنا يسهل ..

 تمام كدة يا فندم  
عدم تصديقك يكون لديك حاجزا نفسيا قد يمنعك من التركيز 
أنا جربت اتعلم كل حاجة تتخيلها من فني واساسي واليوت وولف وشموع يابانية وفيبوناتشي وشبكات عصبية وذكاء اصطناعي وبرمجة ، و أقول للمشككين في طرق جان شيء بسيط للغاية من وجهة نظر منطقية وهو أن طرقه لها الآن ما يقارب المائة سنة ، لو كانت الطرق دي فشنك ما كانتش استمرت ، ولو فرضنا جدلا انها فاشلة فعلى الاقل أثبتت مقدرتها أن تصل في مستواها الى التحليل الفني وغيره ، والحقيقة انها متفوقة على كل ذلك بكثير . 
النجاح في الفوركس له خطوات ، أول خطوة ان مجموع ارباحك يساوي مجموع خسايرك ، كدة وصلت لنقطة التعادل اللي جاي زي اللي رايح ، بعد شوية تحقق ارباح وتكمل . 
أكثر المحترفين في التداول ارباحا خسروا في بداياتهم كثيرا لكن الذي دفعهم للنجاح هو الاستمرار ، وبيقولوا في المثل الكبير غلطته كبيرة والصغير غلطته صغيرة

----------


## doctortablet

نبدأ بسم الله شرح الدورة القمرية بالتفصيل ، الجزء الأول الذي أود طرحه هو المؤشرات التقليدية التي سوف نستخدمها إن شاء الله ، سأكتبها و سأكتب اعداداتها لأنتهي منها ثم سنتركها الى ان نكمل شرح الدورة القمرية ثم نعود لنعرف كيف نستخدم هذه المؤشرات بإذن الله . 
المؤشرات كالتالي : 
Closing Price Weighted Moving Average Set to 5 
موفينج افريج مبني على سعر الاغلاق من النوع WMA إعداداته هي 5 
============================ 
Opening Price Exponential Moving Average set to 5 
موفينج افريج مبني على سعر الافتتاح من النوع EMA اعداداته هي 5 
=========================== 
MACD set at 20,6,9 
مؤشر ماكدي اعداداته 20 و 6 و 9 
===========================
CCI using two different settings 6 and 14 
مؤشر Commodity Channel Index له اعدادات زمنية مختلفة وهي 6 و 14 
=========================== 
أيضا سنستخدم القناة متماثلة البعد Equidistant Channel 
ومعاها الترندلاين بزاوية لقياس زوايا الشموع والترندات  
===========================

----------


## الزيرو

> تمام كدة يا فندم  
> عدم تصديقك يكون لديك حاجزا نفسيا قد يمنعك من التركيز 
> أنا جربت اتعلم كل حاجة تتخيلها من فني واساسي واليوت وولف وشموع يابانية وفيبوناتشي وشبكات عصبية وذكاء اصطناعي وبرمجة ، و أقول للمشككين في طرق جان شيء بسيط للغاية من وجهة نظر منطقية وهو أن طرقه لها الآن ما يقارب المائة سنة ، لو كانت الطرق دي فشنك ما كانتش استمرت ، ولو فرضنا جدلا انها فاشلة فعلى الاقل أثبتت مقدرتها أن تصل في مستواها الى التحليل الفني وغيره ، والحقيقة انها متفوقة على كل ذلك بكثير . 
> النجاح في الفوركس له خطوات ، أول خطوة ان مجموع ارباحك يساوي مجموع خسايرك ، كدة وصلت لنقطة التعادل اللي جاي زي اللي رايح ، بعد شوية تحقق ارباح وتكمل . 
> أكثر المحترفين في التداول ارباحا خسروا في بداياتهم كثيرا لكن الذي دفعهم للنجاح هو الاستمرار ، وبيقولوا في المثل الكبير غلطته كبيرة والصغير غلطته صغيرة

 كلماات تستحق أن تُكتب بمداد الذهب ..
والله أنت في شخصك وبتعاملك الراقي هذا تدفعنا أكثر وأكثر إلى التركيز في هذا العلم .. 
عارف يا صديقي الواحد لو فهم هذه الطريقة وهذا العلم جيداً مش هتحتاج تتاجر على أزواج كثيرة .. كفاية زوج إو إثنين تركز عليهم وتفهم سلوكهم وتعمل عليهم طالع نازل ..

----------


## doctortablet

ما الذي سنتحدث عنه بالمشيئة في دورة القمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
سنتحدث ان شاء الله عن شقين رئيسيين وهما شق يتعلق بالقمر وشق يتعلق بما يسمى العواصف الجيوماجنيتيك 
الشق الذي يتعلق بالقمر له أربعة أجزاء رئيسية اختصرها بالكلمة DDPL 
كل حرف سيعبر عن كلمة وهي كالتالي : 
Distance
وتعني المسافة
Declination
تحدثنا عنه من قبل
Phase
وتعني المرحلة القمرية
Latitude
سنشرحها بإذن الله  
كل ما سبق سنتحدث عنه بالتفصيل ان شاء الله 
سيكون لدينا أيضا جزء نتكلم فيه عن العقد القمرية وماهي ودورتها 
وسنتكلم عن خسوف القمر كذلك ان شاء الله  
ولدينا جزء العواصف الجيوماجنيتيك 
أحببت ان احدد ما نتكلم عليه قبل البدء وذلك حتى لا نتشتت أثناء العرض ، والشرح لن يكون طويلا بإذن الله فلا يتسرب الملل لديكم ، فربما انتهي منه اليوم بمعونة الله وتوفيقه .

----------


## التل

والله ما أدري رح يكون واضح الملف أو لا ؟؟ 
لاحظ أيقونه  date   و  time   لا تعمل عندي على البرنامج   
ما هو السبب  ؟؟ 
مع أني مسحت البرنامج وحملته مره اخرى ولا فائده

----------


## الزيرو

> نبدأ بسم الله شرح الدورة القمرية بالتفصيل ، الجزء الأول الذي أود طرحه هو المؤشرات التقليدية التي سوف نستخدمها إن شاء الله ، سأكتبها و سأكتب اعداداتها لأنتهي منها ثم سنتركها الى ان نكمل شرح الدورة القمرية ثم نعود لنعرف كيف نستخدم هذه المؤشرات بإذن الله . 
> المؤشرات كالتالي : 
> Closing Price Weighted Moving Average Set to 5 
> موفينج افريج مبني على سعر الاغلاق من النوع WMA إعداداته هي 5 
> ============================ 
> Opening Price Exponential Moving Average set to 5 
> موفينج افريج مبني على سعر الافتتاح من النوع EMA اعداداته هي 5 
> =========================== 
> MACD set at 20,6,9 
> ...

 تم فتح شارت وإضافة كل المؤشرات  ولدي إستفسارين :
مؤشر CCI هل نفتح نافذتين للمؤشر وكل واحدة بإعدادات مختلفة ..؟؟ أم يوجد طريقة لدمج المؤشرين في نافذة واحدة..؟؟
بالنسبة للقناة المتماثلة ومعاها الترند لاين ، نحتاج صورة للتوضيح ..

----------


## الزيرو

> والله ما أدري رح يكون واضح الملف أو لا ؟؟ 
> لاحظ أيقونه  date   و  time   لا تعمل عندي على البرنامج   
> ما هو السبب  ؟؟ 
> مع أني مسحت البرنامج وحملته مره اخرى ولا فائده

 حتى انا عندي الإيقونتين ظاهرتين بس لا تعملان ..
أين الخلل .؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> والله ما أدري رح يكون واضح الملف أو لا ؟؟ 
> لاحظ أيقونه  date   و  time   لا تعمل عندي على البرنامج   
> ما هو السبب  ؟؟ 
> مع أني مسحت البرنامج وحملته مره اخرى ولا فائده

  

> حتى انا عندي الإيقونتين ظاهرتين بس لا تعملان ..
> أين الخلل .؟؟؟

 لا يوجد خلل إن شاء الله  
كل ما في الموضوع ان حضرتك تروح عند خانة ال data Type وتضغط عليها ستجد خيارات ال Date و ال Time اللي هتختاره سيتم تفعيله وسيظهر للعمل عليه ، لكن وكما في صورة حضرتك المرفقة حضرتك مختار ال Price

----------


## الزيرو

> لا يوجد خلل إن شاء الله  
> كل ما في الموضوع ان حضرتك تروح عند خانة ال data Type وتضغط عليها ستجد خيارات ال Date و ال Time اللي هتختاره سيتم تفعيله وسيظهر للعمل عليه ، لكن وكما في صورة حضرتك المرفقة حضرتك مختار ال Price

 كلامك مظبوط يا باشا ..

----------


## doctortablet

دورة القمر وكما هو معروف للجميع أن أهم ما فيها هو القمر الجديد New Moon و البدر Full Moon 
ومما هو ثابت علميا ولا جدل فيه هو علاقة القمر بالمد والجزر ، وجد من خلال الملاحظات والمتابعات العامة أن الأسهم والمؤشرات يكون أداؤها عاليا وفوق متوسطاتها في الفترة التي تقع حول ال القمر الجديد New Moon و أنها تبدأ في الضعف و الانخفاض في الايام التي تقع حول البدر Full Moon 
وهنا أعيد و أؤكد على نقطة ان هذا الكلام مطبق بشكل رئيسي على المؤشرات مثل داوجونز وغيره وعلى الاسهم ، ونحن هنا إذ نشرح هذا الكلام فنكرر بأنه وبعد أن تكتمل المعلومات لدينا كل واحد يبدأ في تطبيقها على العملات او المعادن التي يتداولها سيجد نمطية معينة قد تختلف عن غيرها من بقية العملات والمعادن . 
بدراسة الانهيارات الكبرى وجد أنها حدثت بمعدل 3 أيام قبل القمر الجديد New Moon و تحديدا وجدت انها حدثت في الشهر الثامن و التاسع من السنة القمرية الصينية وهو ما يعادل عندنا شهر سبتمبر و أكتوبر. 
أصحاب هذه الطريقة قاموا بدراسة الأسواق بداية من عام 1950 يعني هو ده تاريخ الباكتيست بتاع الطريقة دي ، وتوصلوا بعد تلك الدراسة إلى تقسيم الدورة القمرية الكبرى إلى مرحلتين رئيسيتين ، أطلقوا على المرحلة الأولى اسم المرحلة الخضراء والتي يكون فيها أداء السوق فوق المعدل وتبدأ ب 3 أيام بعد البدر Full Moon . 
والمرحلة الثانية أطلقوا عليها اسم المرحلة الحمراء وتبدأ ب 3 أيام بعد القمر الجديد New Moon 
وقاموا بعمل استراتيجية تقوم على البيع او الشراء كل اسبوعين و إن شاء الله سندلكم على هذه الاستراتيجية و نتائجها الجيدة . 
هذه هي الدورة الكبرى للقمر ولكن وجد أيضا أنه يتداخل معها دورات جزئية للقمر ضمن هذه الدورة الكبرى سنعرض لها بالمشيئة .

----------


## السديري

^^  بارك الله فيك كنت انتظر مثل هذا الشرح عن القمر الجديد والبدر 
وبانتظار استراجيته واسلوب عمله    

> نبدأ بسم الله شرح الدورة القمرية بالتفصيل ، الجزء الأول الذي أود طرحه هو المؤشرات التقليدية التي سوف نستخدمها إن شاء الله ، سأكتبها و سأكتب اعداداتها لأنتهي منها ثم سنتركها الى ان نكمل شرح الدورة القمرية ثم نعود لنعرف كيف نستخدم هذه المؤشرات بإذن الله . 
> المؤشرات كالتالي : 
> Closing Price Weighted Moving Average Set to 5 
> موفينج افريج مبني على سعر الاغلاق من النوع WMA إعداداته هي 5 
> ============================ 
> Opening Price Exponential Moving Average set to 5 
> موفينج افريج مبني على سعر الافتتاح من النوع EMA اعداداته هي 5 
> =========================== 
> MACD set at 20,6,9 
> ...

  
فضلا لا امراً 
ممكن تمبلت لهذه الاعدادات

----------


## doctortablet

Apogee-Perigee Cycle 
هذه دورة جزئية للقمر وعادة تتداخل مع دورة القمر الكبرى كما سبق وذكرنا . 
فماذا تعني هذه الكلمات ؟؟؟؟ 
نحن نعلم أن مسار القمر حول الأرض يتخذ شكلا بيضاويا وبالتالي فهناك منطقة سيكون القمر فيها أبعد ما يكون عن الأرض هذه النقطة نسميها بال Apogee 
وفي منطقة أخرى ضمن مساره البيضاوي سيكون أقرب ما يكون للأرض وهذه نسميها بال Perigee 
طبعا هذه المعلومات نحصل عليها بسهولة من خلال الجداول من برنامج زيت 9 
و الآن نريد أن نعرف ما هو التأثير المنتظر على الأسواق ؟؟؟؟ 
بالتجريب والمتابعة وجد أنه مع حدوث هذه الظواهر يحدث انعكاس مؤقت للاسعار  
و أيضا وجد أنه قد حدثت انعكاسات تاريخية مرتبطة بهذه الاحداث الفلكية القمرية ، وهنا نتساءل كيف نعرف هل هو انعكاس مؤقت ام يمكن ان يكون انعكاسا رئيسيا فهنا نقول اننا بالطبع نستخدم المربعات والمؤشرات وخلافه وإن شاء الله نستطيع التمييز هل هي انعكاسات مؤقتة ام تاريخية . 
هذه الدورة هي ما نعبر عنه بال Distance 
وهي المسافة بين القمر و الأرض ، و إن شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من العرض ممكن نعرض كيف نحصل على تلك المعلومات من برنامج Zet 9

----------


## الزيرو

> دورة القمر وكما هو معروف للجميع أن أهم ما فيها هو القمر الجديد New Moon و البدر Full Moon 
> ومما هو ثابت علميا ولا جدل فيه هو علاقة القمر بالمد والجزر ، وجد من خلال الملاحظات والمتابعات العامة أن الأسهم والمؤشرات يكون أداؤها عاليا وفوق متوسطاتها في الفترة التي تقع حول ال القمر الجديد New Moon و أنها تبدأ في الضعف و الانخفاض في الايام التي تقع حول البدر Full Moon 
> وهنا أعيد و أؤكد على نقطة ان هذا الكلام مطبق بشكل رئيسي على المؤشرات مثل داوجونز وغيره وعلى الاسهم ، ونحن هنا إذ نشرح هذا الكلام فنكرر بأنه وبعد أن تكتمل المعلومات لدينا كل واحد يبدأ في تطبيقها على العملات او المعادن التي يتداولها سيجد نمطية معينة قد تختلف عن غيرها من بقية العملات والمعادن . 
> بدراسة الانهيارات الكبرى وجد أنها حدثت بمعدل 3 أيام قبل القمر الجديد New Moon و تحديدا وجدت انها حدثت في الشهر الثامن و التاسع من السنة القمرية الصينية وهو ما يعادل عندنا شهر سبتمبر و أكتوبر. 
> أصحاب هذه الطريقة قاموا بدراسة الأسواق بداية من عام 1950 يعني هو ده تاريخ الباكتيست بتاع الطريقة دي ، وتوصلوا بعد تلك الدراسة إلى تقسيم الدورة القمرية الكبرى إلى مرحلتين رئيسيتين ، أطلقوا على المرحلة الأولى اسم المرحلة الخضراء والتي يكون فيها أداء السوق فوق المعدل وتبدأ ب 3 أيام بعد البدر Full Moon . 
> والمرحلة الثانية أطلقوا عليها اسم المرحلة الحمراء وتبدأ ب 3 أيام بعد القمر الجديد New Moon 
> وقاموا بعمل استراتيجية تقوم على البيع او الشراء كل اسبوعين و إن شاء الله سندلكم على هذه الاستراتيجية و نتائجها الجيدة . 
> هذه هي الدورة الكبرى للقمر ولكن وجد أيضا أنه يتداخل معها دورات جزئية للقمر ضمن هذه الدورة الكبرى سنعرض لها بالمشيئة .

 تمت الإضافة إلى الملخص الخاص ..

----------


## doctortablet

Moon Latitude Cycle 
من المعروف أن القمر أيضا بينه وبين ال Ecliptic Plane مسافة قدرها حوالي 5 درجات فوق او تحدت . وهذا ما يطلق عليه بال Latitude 
ما يهمنا هو التأثير على الأسواق . 
وجد ان الايام التي يصل فيها القمر لأعلى أو أقل قيمة عادة ما يحدث فيها انعكاس في الأسعار

----------


## السديري

دكتور  
حبيت اعلمك بان الاخ زياد لم يتواجد في قسم اللجنة الاستشارية او الاجتماعات  فلا اعلم اين هو  
ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير

----------


## doctortablet

Moon Declination Cycle 
تحدثنا من قبل عن ال Declination وما يهمنا هو أن القمر بيكون فوق أو تحت وده بيعكس اتجاه الجاذبية القمرية . 
هذه الدورة ليست بنفس قوة تأثير الدورتين اللتين سبق ذكرهما ولكن ننتبه لها لانه ربما يحدث انعكاس للاسعار ولكن لو وجدنا ان القمر وصل لأعلى أو أقل قيمة من حيث ال Declination ووافق ذلك حدوث أعلى أو أقل قيمة في الدورتين السابقتين اللتان تم شرحهما وهما ال Latitude و ال distance فمعنى ذلك أن احتمالات الانعكاس أصبحت قوية للغاية .

----------


## doctortablet

Lunar Nodes and Eclipses 
عقد القمر نوعان شمالية وجنوبية والعقدة هي مكان تقاطع مدار القمر مع ال Ecliptic Plane 
طبعا هي مصطلحات فلكية لا نريد التعمق فيها لكن وجدوا أن أي كسوف أو خسوف لابد و أن يحدث بالقرب من عقدة من عقد القمر . 
أصحاب هذه الطريقة يرون أن الأهم منها هي دورة ال  Moon Latitude Cycle 
لانها ادق في التجارة .

----------


## doctortablet

عرفنا الفترة الخضراء في الدورة القمرية و قلنا انها تبدأ تحديدا من اليوم الرابع بعد ال البدر وتنتهي مع اليو الثالث بعد القمر الجديد ، وهذه الفترة الخضراء تتميز بأن المزاج بيكون كويس وممكن الاسعار ترتفع ولكن يتخللها مرحلة مدتها خمسة ايام تبدأ من اليو الرابع من بداية المنطقة الخضراء ونسميها بالمنطقة السوداء ودي ممكن يحصل فيها هبوط قوي ثم تعاود الارتفاع بعد انتهائها . يعني نقدر نعتبرها فترة ارتداد فقط ويجب الانتباه لها. 
وعرفنا الفترة الحمراء وهي تبدأ تحديدا من اليوم الرابع من ال New Moon وتنتهي في اليوم الثالث بعد ال Full Moon
وتتميز بالعصبية وسوء المزاج و لذلك ممكن تنخفض الاسعار ، يتخللها فترة ارتداد نسميها المنطقة الصفراء وتبدأ من اليوم الرابع من بداية المنطقة الحمراء وتستمر لخمسة ايام  ، وممكن يحصل فيها ارتفاع شديد او Blow Off 
ايه معنى الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟ 
معنى الكلام ده انه المتعارف عليه وكما قلنا ان القمر دورته مكونة من 4 أسابيع ونعرف الرئيسي منها وهو البدر والقمر الجديد ولكن من معلوماتنا الفلكية عارفين كمان انه فيه ربع اول وربع اخير بفواصل أسبوع تقريبا بين كل حدث و آخر . فالمتعارف عليه لدي المتداولين هو اننا ننظر للاحداث دي في وقتها ولكن هذه الطريقة نستنتج منها ان التأثير بيظهر بعد 3 ايام ، وبدل ما يقولوها مباشرة لينا عرضوها بشكل آخر وهذا هو استنتاجي الشخصي . 
ازاي نفهم الكلام ده اكتر ؟؟؟ 
نجيب ورقة وقلم ونرسم خط ونعلم عليه 28 يوم بتواريخهم و نحدد فين القمر الجديد والربع الاول والبدر و الربع الاخير للقمر ، وعلم على التواريخ اللي ذكرناها والمراحل الخضراء والسوداء و الحمراء والصفراء هتفهموا اللي اقصد اقوله .
فيه حاجة تانية مهمة كمان وهي ان الفوارق في الدورة دي ما بين 3 واربع ايام ، ولما كتبنا عن بوكس جان قلنا انه رقم 7 مهم ونصه هو 3.5 يبقى كدة بنربط كلامنا كله ببعضه .

----------


## doctortablet

نتكلم الآن عن العواصف الجيومغناطيسية  
هذه ليست لها علاقة بالقمر بل بالشمس ، فحدوث عواصف شمسية ينتج عنه تأثير يظهر على الاسواق بعد 6 ايام من حدوثه ولدينا في كل عام 35 عاصفة من هذا النوع ، ولكي نعرفها يمكننا تتبع النشاط الشمسي من خلال مواقع المراصد الفلكية . 
وبملاحظة الدورة القمرية مع العواصف الشمسية هيكون عندنا نظام دقيق للغاية للتوقع بإذن الله . 
بكدة انتهى شرح الدورة القمرية و بقي ان نستخدم المؤشرات الفنية ونلبي رغباتكم واستفساراتكم ان شاء الله

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السديري
					  ^^  بارك الله فيك كنت انتظر مثل هذا الشرح عن القمر الجديد والبدر 
وبانتظار استراجيته واسلوب عمله    
فضلا لا امراً 
ممكن تمبلت لهذه الاعدادات      بعد إذن الدكتور 
تفضل اخى الحبيب السديرى تجد التمبليت بالمرفقات
يبقى فقط القناة وترند الزوايا وهاتان اداتان نستخدمه للرسم وستجدهم فى الميتا , فقط اتبع ما سأقوله لك وستجدهم إن شاء الله 
ترند الزوايا 
ادخل قائمة
Insert
ثم
Lines
ستجد الأداه بإسم
Trendline by Andle 
امال قناة المتماثلة البعد 
ادخل قائمة
Insert
ثم
Channels
ستجد الأداه بإسم Equidistant  
وتحت امرك فى اى وقت 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## الزيرو

> عرفنا الفترة الخضراء في الدورة القمرية و قلنا انها تبدأ تحديدا من اليوم الرابع بعد ال البدر وتنتهي مع اليو الثالث بعد القمر الجديد ، وهذه الفترة الخضراء تتميز بأن المزاج بيكون كويس وممكن الاسعار ترتفع ولكن يتخللها مرحلة مدتها خمسة ايام تبدأ من اليو الرابع من بداية المنطقة الخضراء ونسميها بالمنطقة السوداء ودي ممكن يحصل فيها هبوط قوي ثم تعاود الارتفاع بعد انتهائها . يعني نقدر نعتبرها فترة ارتداد فقط ويجب الانتباه لها. 
> وعرفنا الفترة الحمراء وهي تبدأ تحديدا من اليوم الرابع من ال New Moon وتنتهي في اليوم الثالث بعد ال Full Moon
> وتتميز بالعصبية وسوء المزاج و لذلك ممكن تنخفض الاسعار ، يتخللها فترة ارتداد نسميها المنطقة الصفراء وتبدأ من اليوم الرابع من بداية المنطقة الحمراء وتستمر لخمسة ايام  ، وممكن يحصل فيها ارتفاع شديد او Blow Off 
> ايه معنى الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> معنى الكلام ده انه المتعارف عليه وكما قلنا ان القمر دورته مكونة من 4 أسابيع ونعرف الرئيسي منها وهو البدر والقمر الجديد ولكن من معلوماتنا الفلكية عارفين كمان انه فيه ربع اول وربع اخير بفواصل أسبوع تقريبا بين كل حدث و آخر . فالمتعارف عليه لدي المتداولين هو اننا ننظر للاحداث دي في وقتها ولكن هذه الطريقة نستنتج منها ان التأثير بيظهر بعد 3 ايام ، وبدل ما يقولوها مباشرة لينا عرضوها بشكل آخر وهذا هو استنتاجي الشخصي . 
> ازاي نفهم الكلام ده اكتر ؟؟؟ 
> نجيب ورقة وقلم ونرسم خط ونعلم عليه 28 يوم بتواريخهم و نحدد فين القمر الجديد والربع الاول والبدر و الربع الاخير للقمر ، وعلم على التواريخ اللي ذكرناها والمراحل الخضراء والسوداء و الحمراء والصفراء هتفهموا اللي اقصد اقوله .
> فيه حاجة تانية مهمة كمان وهي ان الفوارق في الدورة دي ما بين 3 واربع ايام ، ولما كتبنا عن بوكس جان قلنا انه رقم 7 مهم ونصه هو 3.5 يبقى كدة بنربط كلامنا كله ببعضه .

 لو كمان تطبيق عملي سريع على شارت اليورو ، تبقى فُلة .. شمعة ومنورة ..

----------


## doctortablet

> * 
> بعد إذن الدكتور 
> تفضل اخى الحبيب السديرى تجد التمبليت بالمرفقات
> يبقى فقط القناة وترند الزوايا وهاتان اداتان نستخدمه للرسم وستجدهم فى الميتا , فقط اتبع ما سأقوله لك وستجدهم إن شاء الله 
> ترند الزوايا 
> ادخل قائمة
> Insert
> ثم
> Lines
> ...

 عاجز عن الشكر يافندم 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم وجزاكم خيرا إن شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

نأتي الآن إلى الحديث عن المؤشرات الفنية المستخدمة وربطها بالدورة القمرية وسنتبع القاعدة التالية مع الاثنين الأولانيين اللي هما الموفينج أفريج ، نكتبهم تاني لمنع اللخبطة . 
Closing Price WMA  
و من التمبلت الذي أرفقه زميلنا و أستاذنا الكبير عمرو سنجد لونه أحمر  
Opening Price EMA 
ومن التمبلت لونه أزرق سماوي 
القاعدة تقول :  
هنخلي بالنا من الموفينج اللي لونه أحمر اللي هو ال 5WMA 
اشتري حين يقطع خط الموفينج الأحمر خط الموفينج الازرق لأعلى بشرط أن تكون بين البدر و والقمر الجديد 
وتزيد قوة هذه الاشارة حين يكون الاتجاه العام للسوق صاعدا . 
لا تشتري حين يقطع خط الموفينج الاحمر خط الموفينج الازرق لأسفل بشرط ان تكون بين القمر الجديد والبدر ، وتزيد قوة هذه الاشارة حين يكون الاتجاه العام للسوق هابطا . 
طبعا هنا لم نقل بيع لسبب بسيط وهو ان هذه الدراسة أساسا وكما قلنا مبنية على الأسهم ، ولابد من ربطها جيدا مع كل عملة او معدن . و أنا أنقلها بالنص كما كتبها أصحابها .

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					   
عاجز عن الشكر يافندم 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم وجزاكم خيرا إن شاء الله    تحت امرك اخى الحبيب لا شكر على واجد والشكر كله لله 
عندما تنتهى من الشرح والتطبيق سأدلى بدلوى فى موضوع القمر ( حبيب قلب  ) لأن هناك اشياء بينه وبين الشمس لابد ان نضعها فى الحسبان إن شاء الله لمزيد من الدقة 
و لا تنسى قول الحق سبحانه وتعالى 
الشمس والقمر بحسبان 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## الزيرو

> نأتي الآن إلى الحديث عن المؤشرات الفنية المستخدمة وربطها بالدورة القمرية وسنتبع القاعدة التالية مع الاثنين الأولانيين اللي هما الموفينج أفريج ، نكتبهم تاني لمنع اللخبطة . 
> Closing Price WMA  
> و من التمبلت الذي أرفقه زميلنا و أستاذنا الكبير عمرو سنجد لونه أحمر  
> Opening Price EMA 
> ومن التمبلت لونه أزرق سماوي 
> القاعدة تقول :  
> هنخلي بالنا من الموفينج اللي لونه أحمر اللي هو ال 5WMA 
> اشتري حين يقطع خط الموفينج الأحمر خط الموفينج الازرق لأعلى بشرط أن تكون بين البدر و والقمر الجديد 
> وتزيد قوة هذه الاشارة حين يكون الاتجاه العام للسوق صاعدا . 
> ...

 مش احنا دلوقتي في فترة (بين البدر والقمر) ..؟؟؟

----------


## الزيرو

> * 
> تحت امرك اخى الحبيب لا شكر على واجد والشكر كله لله 
> عندما تنتهى من الشرح والتطبيق سأدلى بدلوى فى موضوع القمر ( حبيب قلب  ) لأن هناك اشياء بينه وبين الشمس لابد ان نضعها فى الحسبان إن شاء الله لمزيد من الدقة 
> و لا تنسى قول الحق سبحانه وتعالى 
> الشمس والقمر بحسبان 
> جزاك الله خيراً*

 والله لك وحشة يا غالي ..
فينك يا أستاذ ..؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> * 
> تحت امرك اخى الحبيب لا شكر على واجد والشكر كله لله 
> عندما تنتهى من الشرح والتطبيق سأدلى بدلوى فى موضوع القمر ( حبيب قلب  ) لأن هناك اشياء بينه وبين الشمس لابد ان نضعها فى الحسبان إن شاء الله لمزيد من الدقة 
> و لا تنسى قول الحق سبحانه وتعالى 
> الشمس والقمر بحسبان 
> جزاك الله خيراً*

 يمكنك البدء سيدي الفاضل لأني قمت بعرض الاجزاء الرئيسية وما بقي هو استكمال لأجزاء فرعية منها و تكملة لما لم نقم بتغطيته بشكل كامل من قبل ، و أنتظر أن أستفيد و أتعلم منك كما هي العادة .

----------


## doctortablet

> مش احنا دلوقتي في فترة (بين البدر والقمر) ..؟؟؟

 تمام كدة بس ما تستعجلش الا لما نكمل شرح المؤشرات وعلامات تأكيد الحركة فيها . 
حاليا أنا أنتظر وبشغف ما سيقوله زميلنا عمرو ولعلها فرصة لكي أستريح قليلا من الكتابة و أستمتع بما سيعرضه لنا ، لأنني ومنذ فتحت الموضوع وانا فقط اراجع الطرق واكتب وتوقفت عن القراءة والبحث واريد ان اتعلم شيئا جديدا لان هذه هي متعتي الاصلية .

----------


## الزيرو

> تمام كدة بس ما تستعجلش الا لما نكمل شرح المؤشرات وعلامات تأكيد الحركة فيها . 
> حاليا أنا أنتظر وبشغف ما سيقوله زميلنا عمرو ولعلها فرصة لكي أستريح قليلا من الكتابة و أستمتع بما سيعرضه لنا ، لأنني ومنذ فتحت الموضوع وانا فقط اراجع الطرق واكتب وتوقفت عن القراءة والبحث واريد ان اتعلم شيئا جديدا لان هذه هي متعتي الاصلية .

 12 مايو 1972
ممكن أعرف شوية عن مواليد هذا التاريخ .. ؟؟

----------


## Muslim4ever

> نأتي الآن إلى الحديث عن المؤشرات الفنية المستخدمة وربطها بالدورة القمرية وسنتبع القاعدة التالية مع الاثنين الأولانيين اللي هما الموفينج أفريج ، نكتبهم تاني لمنع اللخبطة . 
> Closing Price WMA  
> و من التمبلت الذي أرفقه زميلنا و أستاذنا الكبير عمرو سنجد لونه أحمر  
> Opening Price EMA 
> ومن التمبلت لونه أزرق سماوي 
> القاعدة تقول :  
> هنخلي بالنا من الموفينج اللي لونه أحمر اللي هو ال 5WMA 
> اشتري حين يقطع خط الموفينج الأحمر خط الموفينج الازرق لأعلى بشرط أن تكون بين البدر و والقمر الجديد 
> وتزيد قوة هذه الاشارة حين يكون الاتجاه العام للسوق صاعدا . 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اسمحولى انضم ليكم وافهم الموضوع ... الموضوع بالفعل شيق ينضم لموضوعات اخرى تتمحور حول نفس القصة .... 
استفسار ... معنى هذا الكلام ان دخولنا فيالصفقات سوف يكون محدود جداً بناء على الاربع اوقات التى ذكرت من قبل ؟

----------


## doctortablet

> 12 مايو 1972
> ممكن أعرف شوية عن مواليد هذا التاريخ .. ؟؟

 مجموع أرقام حضرتك هو 9 وهو رقم المريخ 
شخصية حضرتك المفروض انها تحمل طباع المريخ 
المريخ رمز للقوة والعنف والحرب ، بس مش شرط ان حضرتك تكون عنيف او طباعك عدوانية بس ممكن تكون بنيتك الجسدية ضخمة او قوية و ممكن يشير إلى أن صحتك جيدة وهذا بشكل عام عن صفات المريخ .

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اسمحولى انضم ليكم وافهم الموضوع ... الموضوع بالفعل شيق ينضم لموضوعات اخرى تتمحور حول نفس القصة .... 
> استفسار ... معنى هذا الكلام ان دخولنا فيالصفقات سوف يكون محدود جداً بناء على الاربع اوقات التى ذكرت من قبل ؟

 أولا : أهلا وسهلا بحضرتك  
فيه ناس بتحب تشتغل يومي وفيه اسبوعي وفيه شهري وفيه سنوي . 
القمر دورته 28 يوم لو قسمناها على 4 يبقى عندي سبعة ايام منها خمسة تداول . 
قسمناهم لفترتين رئيسيتين 28/2 = 14 ، وكل 14 يوم منهم خمسة ايام للارتدادات  
اطرح 5 من 14 و اطرح كمان يومين اجازة من كل اسبوع هيفضلنا 5 
أعتقد ان فترة 5 ايام مش فترة محدودة

----------


## السديري

> * 
> بعد إذن الدكتور 
> تفضل اخى الحبيب السديرى تجد التمبليت بالمرفقات
> يبقى فقط القناة وترند الزوايا وهاتان اداتان نستخدمه للرسم وستجدهم فى الميتا , فقط اتبع ما سأقوله لك وستجدهم إن شاء الله 
> ترند الزوايا 
> ادخل قائمة
> Insert
> ثم
> Lines
> ...

  
جزاك الله الف خير يابطل

----------


## Leonardo

بعد اذنك يا دكتور ممكن تقولى تاريخى  
مواليد 21 مارس 1987  
و انا لسه فى الصفحة ال 10 فى الموضوع متجروش اوى كدا

----------


## doctortablet

> بعد اذنك يا دكتور ممكن تقولى تاريخى  
> مواليد 21 مارس 1987  
> و انا لسه فى الصفحة ال 10 فى الموضوع متجروش اوى كدا

 مجموع ارقام حضرتك 4 
4 له دلالتان وهو خلاف بين انظمة حساب الجمل ومصدريتها ، فحسب القائمة التي ذكرتها هو يوافق الشمس ، و في انظمة اخرى هو لأورانوس 
. 
لو أخذنا الشمس فهي تعبر عن الذات وتعبر عن انك معتز بنفسك وهي شيء تقدره للغاية وتعبر عن الرئاسة والقيادة كذلك . 
أورانوس كوكب يرمز للتغير السريع والمفاجيء وهو كوكب الاختراعات ، فصاحبه يمكن ان يكون من مولدي الافكار الجديدة . 
و أحب التنويه الى انني قد كتبت الطريقة التي نعرف بها الايام المناسبة للتداول و العملات المناسبة ، أما ما أقوله الآن فهو من الفلك التقليدي وهو ليس موضوعنا ، بل موضوعنا هو علاقة الفلك بالتداول وخاصة الدورات القمرية . 
لذا أرجو الرجوع للطريقة التي كتبتها وكما قلت فهي طريقة تحت التجريب فقط ومن باب التسلية ولا اعول الا على من يأتي بساعة ميلاده ومكانه لادرس له خريطته الفلكية بدقة . 
أرجو المعذرة في ذلك .

----------


## doctortablet

نستكمل الحديث عن المؤشرات الفنية ، وقد استخدمت التمبلت التي أرفقها زميلنا الفاضل عمرو ، وكان له تمبلت في موضوع آخر كانت لدي فأخذت منها مؤشرين وقمت بالتعديل عليهما من حيث الإعدادات لتتوافق مع طريقتنا ، وما يهمنا هو ال Divergence في مؤشر ال MACD  
المؤشرات التي أخذتها من تمبلت اخينا عمرو تقوم بالتنبيه الصوتي والكتابي عند حدوث Divergence وهو ما سنعتمد عليه كنظام إنذار مبكر وتأكيدي بالإضافة للموفينج أفريج . 
بالنسبة لمؤشر ال CCI فأيضا نعتمد على حدوث Divergence ولكنه يتطلب إدراك هذا بالنظر ، ولذلك فيكفينا فقط حدوث ال Divergence على مؤشر ال MACD فقط . 
التمبلت المعدلة والمؤشرين في المرفقات ، طبعا نضع المؤشرات أولا في ملف ال Indicators ونضع التمبلت في ملف التمبليت المخصص في الميتاتريدر . 
بذلك نكون قد حصلنا على نظام إنذار مبكر بالإضافة إلى الدورة القمرية و الموفينج بحسب القاعدة التي ذكرناها . 
يبقى لنا القناة والترندلاين بزاوية وسنشرحهما بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## brain2jene

لاحظ اخي محمد تم نزول النيوزلندي من 8410 كما حددتها مسبقا ،، والذهب ايضا لم يستطع اختراق 1750  والاسترالي لم يخترق مناطق 10830 .....
فعلا هذا العلم له اسراره وعجائبه...
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## التل

> لاحظ اخي محمد تم نزول النيوزلندي من 8410 كما حددتها مسبقا ،، والذهب ايضا لم يستطع اختراق 1750  والاسترالي لم يخترق مناطق 10830 .....
> فعلا هذا العلم له اسراره وعجائبه...

 فعلا ما شاء الله تبارك الله علم عظيم ..
ولكن عذرا دكتور على سؤالي 
كيف أجعل بدايه المربع تسعه بشكل تنازلي كما فعلت أنت ببعض الصور التي أنزلتها 
في مشاركات سابقه ؟؟
كل ما وضعت الرقم المطلوب في الخانه الرئيسيه في المربع أعطاني ارقام تصاعديه 
وأنا أريد البحث عن القاع 
أم أني حتى الآن لم أتعلم جيدا  !!! 
الله يكون في عونك علينا ويعطيك ألف عافيه ..

----------


## doctortablet

> لاحظ اخي محمد تم نزول النيوزلندي من 8410 كما حددتها مسبقا ،، والذهب ايضا لم يستطع اختراق 1750  والاسترالي لم يخترق مناطق 10830 .....
> فعلا هذا العلم له اسراره وعجائبه...
> سبحان الله العظيم

 شكرا لك اخي الكريم على تتبعك لهذه النقاط 
حقيقة الامر انا لاحظت ده ولكن لا احب التأكيد على ان ما قلته صحيح لأنه مش هدفي حقيقة ، الناس تدرك بنفسها صحة الكلام من عدمه ، ومش مشكلة لو طلع كلامي غلط لاني مش منزه عنه ، أدينا بنحاول ونجتهد فقط ، والحمد لله على نعمائه

----------


## doctortablet

> فعلا ما شاء الله تبارك الله علم عظيم ..
> ولكن عذرا دكتور على سؤالي 
> كيف أجعل بدايه المربع تسعه بشكل تنازلي كما فعلت أنت ببعض الصور التي أنزلتها 
> في مشاركات سابقه ؟؟
> كل ما وضعت الرقم المطلوب في الخانه الرئيسيه في المربع أعطاني ارقام تصاعديه 
> وأنا أريد البحث عن القاع 
> أم أني حتى الآن لم أتعلم جيدا  !!! 
> الله يكون في عونك علينا ويعطيك ألف عافيه ..

 شكر الله لك اخي الكريم 
بالفعل انا لم أذكر هذه النقطة وأشكرك انك بتحاول وتجتهد 
طريقة عمايلها سهلة ان شاء الله 
حضرتك ستجد الخانة Increment وقلنا انها الرقم بين مربع والذي يليه ومكتوب فيها واحد ، لما تحب تمشي بالعكس اكتب بدلا منها سالب واحد

----------


## brain2jene

> شكرا لك اخي الكريم على تتبعك لهذه النقاط 
> حقيقة الامر انا لاحظت ده ولكن لا احب التأكيد على ان ما قلته صحيح لأنه مش هدفي حقيقة ، الناس تدرك بنفسها صحة الكلام من عدمه ، ومش مشكلة لو طلع كلامي غلط لاني مش منزه عنه ، أدينا بنحاول ونجتهد فقط ، والحمد لله على نعمائه

 في الحقيقة انا اللي اشكرك على علمك النافع الذي تريد به نفع الناس ، فقلما نجد امثالك...
وأنا أتتبع كل حرف تخطه منذ بداية الموضوع... وأريد أن اصل لمرحلة متقدمة في هذا النوع من التحليل بدمج الطرق الرقمية الزمنية بهذا العلم الرهيب...
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

> في الحقيقة انا اللي اشكرك على علمك النافع الذي تريد به نفع الناس ، فقلما نجد امثالك...
> وأنا أتتبع كل حرف تخطه منذ بداية الموضوع... وأريد أن اصل لمرحلة متقدمة في هذا النوع من التحليل بدمج الطرق الرقمية الزمنية بهذا العلم الرهيب...
> تحياتي العطرة

 الله يكرم اصلك الطيب 
طب نسخن مع بعض كدة ، واللي عنده سؤال يحطه ، علشان عندنا هدية ان شاء الله هتعجبكم ان لم تكن قد عرضت من قبل في المنتدى كما سنعرضها بإذن الله ، وهو موضوع مهم للغاية وجميل جدا وناس كتير نفسها تعرف تعمله بسهولة وهو موضوع خطوط المقاومات الكوكبية ، وهنتعلم ازاي نقرنه كمان بالاقترانات ، بس لسة عندنا حاجات نخلصها الاول وهي ما وعدنا به زميلنا عمرو ، ولسة هنتكلم عما بقي من المؤشرات الفنية وهمتكم معانا يا رجالة .

----------


## التل

:Eh S(7): أشكرك دكتور من صميم قلبي 
فأنت بحر واسع من العلم ما شاء الله عليك
ومتابعين معك في الموضوع هذا مهما طال 
بس سؤال صغير؟ 
كيف أصبح محترفا في مربع تسعه بكل حذافيره وخباياه ؟ 
فأشعر الآن بعد التعمق فيه أني وصلت الى طريق مسدود 
هل يوجد لك برنامج تعليمي تفصيلي للجانزيلا !! 
والله عارف انه حملناك فوق طاقتك 
وأخذنا من وقتك الثمين 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك دكتورنا الفاضل

----------


## brain2jene

طيب اخي محمد ، نريد منك تحديث لوضع الذهب واليورو والاسترالي والوضع العام لوضعنا الحالي ما بين  البدر والمرحلة التي نحن فيها ، لتكون تطبيق عملي على ما تم شرحه في الصفحات القليلة الماضية من شخصكم الكريم...
ثم نسخن ونبحث موضوع المقاومات الفلكية الكوكبية...فهو موضوع مهم وشيق جدا 
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

> أشكرك دكتور من صميم قلبي 
> فأنت بحر واسع من العلم ما شاء الله عليك
> ومتابعين معك في الموضوع هذا مهما طال 
> بس سؤال صغير؟ 
> كيف أصبح محترفا في مربع تسعه بكل حذافيره وخباياه ؟ 
> فأشعر الآن بعد التعمق فيه أني وصلت الى طريق مسدود 
> هل يوجد لك برنامج تعليمي تفصيلي للجانزيلا !! 
> والله عارف انه حملناك فوق طاقتك 
> وأخذنا من وقتك الثمين 
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك دكتورنا الفاضل

 شوف يا سيدي الفاضل ، إن تعلمت مما قلته شيئا واستفدت فادع الله ان يغفر لي ويدخلني الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عقاب ولا عتاب ، وبذلك تكون قد وفيتني حقي وزيادة ويكون لك مثل ما دعوت به لي ان شاء الله .
و إن وجدت مني هفوة فلا تؤاخذني فمن منا لا يخطيء . 
بالنسبة للجانزيلا فقد بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد من يعلمه فتعلمته بمفردي وقد شرحت طريقة استخدامع الاساسية وزميلنا العميسي وعدنا بشرح مرئي . 
أعتقد انك تبحث عن شيء آخر في المربع وهو فهم سره وقراءة ما يقوله لك بين أرقامه وهذه بالتجريب والمراس تأتي ، ولن أبخل ان شاء الله بشيء اعرفه عنه ، وما زال لدينا اشياء اخرى نتعلمها عليه مثل دائرة ال 24 وهي موضوع لسة عليه شغل كبير ان شاء الله . 
كل ما عليك هو ان تحاول وتستمر وستصل فالله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة ان شاء الله تعالى . 
تحياتي

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب اخي محمد ، نريد منك تحديث لوضع الذهب واليورو والاسترالي والوضع العام لوضعنا الحالي ما بين  البدر والمرحلة التي نحن فيها ، لتكون تطبيق عملي على ما تم شرحه في الصفحات القليلة الماضية من شخصكم الكريم...
> ثم نسخن ونبحث موضوع المقاومات الفلكية الكوكبية...فهو موضوع مهم وشيق جدا 
> تحياتي

 إن شاء الله تعالى ابدأ في ذلك غدا

----------


## التل

بارك الله فيك
وغفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك اللهم أمين 
وأدخلك فسيح جناته من غير حساب إن شاء الله 
بالتوفيق حكيمنا الغالي

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة لدورتنا القمرية من يوم  الخميس وحتى نهاية الشهر ان شاء الله هذه هي أهم المعالم فيها : 
من يوم 09 فبراير وحتى وحتى يوم 11/02 
هذه هي المنطقة الحمراء 
تبدأ المنطقة الخضراء يوم 12/02 وتستمر الى 15/02 
بداية من 15/02 وحتى 18/02 هذه هي المنطقة السوداء 
ثم نعاود المنطقة الخضراء بداية من يوم 19/02وتستمر حتى يوم 25/02 
تبدأ المنطقة الحمراء من 26/02 وتستمر حتى 01/03 
من 02/03 وحتى 05/03 منطقة صفراء  
ثم نعود للمنطقة الحمراء من يوم 06/03 وحتى 11/03 
تبدأ منطقة خضراء من 12/03 وتستمر حتى 16/03 
تبدأ منطقة سوداء من 17/03 وحتى 19/03 
تبدأ المنطقة الخضراء مجددا من 20/03 وحتى 26/03 
من 27/03 وحتى 31/03 منطقة حمراء  
أهم الأحداث هي حدوث Perigee بتاريخ 11/02 وتاريخ 10/03 
وحدوث Apogee بتاريخ 27/02 و 26/03 
يوم 09/02 و 07/03 عندنا Minimum Latitude 
يوم 16/02 و 14/03 عندنا minimum Declination 
يوم 22/02 و 20/03 عندنا Maximum Latitude 
21/02 و 22/03 القمر الجديد  
08/03 البدر 
01/03 و 28/03 عندنا Maximum Declination 
ولا ننسى التنبيه بأن المناطق و الوانها وسلوك العملات والمعادن فيها يعتمد على العملة او المعدن بشكل فردي

----------


## doctortablet

تحليل الاسترالي بمربع التسعة قياسا من الرقم 1084 
في حال الاتجاه الهابط أمامنا مقاومات قوية عند : 
1073 
1050 
1023 
998 
978 
الارقام التي تقع في المنتصف بين هذه الارقام ايضا هي ارقام احتمالية الارتداد منها عالية

----------


## doctortablet

تحليل الذهب بمربع التسعة قياسا من 1763 
في الاتجاه الهابط خطوط الارتداد العنيفة عند : 
1682 
1624 
1562 
1498  
و المناطق المنتصفية بين هذه الارقام ايضا مناطق ارتداد لكنها اضعف

----------


## doctortablet

تحليل اليورودولار بمربع التسعة قياسا من الرقم 1329 
مناطق الارتداد القوية هي : 
1318 
1295 
1268 
والارقام المنتصفية بين هذه الارقام ايضا مناطق ارتداد و لكنها أضعف

----------


## السديري

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
هناك مشاركة  تبع الاخ الزيرو وسؤاله عن وضع الاسترالي ين 
فكان جواب  الدكتور جزاه الله خير بان هناك مقاومتين الاول 833 والثاني 839 
مع ارفاق الصورة  (راجعوا مشاركته)   
فخمنوا ماذا حصل للاسترالي ين ؟؟ 
انظروا الشارت فقط وعطونا العلم  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## Amro

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوانى الأحباب جميعا بارك الله فيكم 
الدورات القمريه 
تعتبر الدورات القمريه من اصغر وادق واسرع الدورات الزمنية فى الكون ولا اريد التحدث عنها كثيرا فلقد تحدث عنها اخى الحبيب الدكتور محمد بارك الله فيه
ولكن نريد ان نعرف عن القمر والأبراج والشمس 
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى فى سورة الرجحمن
" والشمس والقمر بحسبان "
وهذا دليل قاطع على وجود علاقه رياضيه بين الشمس والقمر 
طيب
ما هو الرابط بينهما ؟
إنه الأبراج 
كما نعلم جيداً ان الأبراج اثنى عشر برج
تقسم الأبراج إلى اربع مجموعات وثلاث أنواع 
اما المجموعات فهى تمثل النار والتراب والهواء والماء 
المجموعه  الناريه
الحمل - الأسد - القوس 
المجموعة الترابية
الثور - العذراء - الجدى 
المجموعة الهوائيه
الجوزاء - الميزان - الدلو 
المجوعة المائيه
السرطان - العقرب - الحوت  
واما الأنواع فهى أصلية - ثابته - متقلبة 
النوع الأصلى
الحمل - السرطان - الميزان - الجدى 
النوع الثابت
الثور - الأسد - العقرب - الدلو 
النوع المتقلب
الجوزاء - العذراء - القوس - الحوت  
هذه المجموعات والأنواع متفق عليها من قبل الفلكيين
ونستخلص مما سبق صفات كل برج بالتريب كالتالى 
الحمل برج   نارى أصلى 
الثور برج  ترابى ثابت 
الجوزاء برج  هوائى متقلب 
السرطان برج  مائى أصلى 
الأسد برج  نارى ثابت 
العذراء برج  ترابى متقلب 
الميزان برج  هوائى أصلى 
العقرب برج  مائى ثابت 
القوس برج نارى متقلب 
الجدى برج  ترابى أصلى 
الدلو برج  هوائى ثابت 
الحوت برج  مائى متقلب 
ويستطيع كل منا النظر إلى برجه سيجد نفسه يجمل صفات هذا البرج بالفعل بنسبه كبيره
فالصفه الأولى ( المجموعات ) تمثل الطباع
الصفة الثانيه ( الأنواع ) تمثل التصرفات والأفعال  
ما يمكن ان نستفاد به فى تجارتنا من خلال هذه المعلموات هو إيجاد العلاقه بين القمر والشمس من خلال دورات القمر ومراحلها الأربع واماكن تواجدهم فى الأبراج 
يتبع ,,   *

----------


## doctortablet

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخوانى الأحباب جميعا بارك الله فيكم 
> الدورات القمريه 
> تعتبر الدورات القمريه من اصغر وادق واسرع الدورات الزمنية فى الكون ولا اريد التحدث عنها كثيرا فلقد تحدث عنها اخى الحبيب الدكتور محمد بارك الله فيه
> ولكن نريد ان نعرف عن القمر والأبراج والشمس 
> يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى فى سورة الرجحمن
> " والشمس والقمر بحسبان "
> وهذا دليل قاطع على وجود علاقه رياضيه بين الشمس والقمر 
> طيب
> ...

 ما شاء الله ... تبارك الرحمن.... 
تابع سيدي الفاضل  
وسأكتفي بالقراءة حتى تنتهي وهي فرصة كي ارتاح وفي نفس الوقت اتعلم منك 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Amro

*اعتذر عن القطع لصلاة الفجر 
ونواصل الأن بمشيئه الرحمن 
جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## Amro

*ذكرت ان الأبراج 12 برج مقسمه إلى اربع مجموعات وثلاثه انواع 
ويمكننا استخدام هذه المجموعات والأنواع فى التنبوء بإتجاه العمله لفتره زمنيه معينه تقع بين احد مراحل الدورة القمريه الأربعه 
الموضوع بالفعل كبير من حيث التدقيق لكنه صغير من حيث المعلومات
فقط سأذكر العلاقه بين القمر والشمس لأنها الأهم ولكن هذ لا يمنع انه يمكن تطبيقها مع القمر وباقى الكواكب وستكون النتيجه ادق مما نتخيل بالفعل إن شاء الله  
الأن 
لدينا 12 برج 
ودائرة البروج كما نعلم 360 درجة 
وبتقسيم 360 على 12 يصبح نصيب كل برج 30 درجه 
يقسم كل برج داخلياً إلى 3 اقسام رئيسيه تسمى 
Decanate
ديكانات 
بحيث يصبح كل ديكان 10 درجات  
ويقسم كل قسم من الديكانات إلى اربع اقسام فرعيه تمسى
Duad
دود
بحيث يصبح كل دود = 2.5 درجه 
وإذا ما قمنا بعمل علاقه بين البرج والديكان والدود سنجد الأتى 
البرج هو المرسل
والديكان هو المستقبل
الدود هو المطور 
بمعنى البرج يرسل للديكان الإشاره التى يتلقاها من القمر والشمس والأبراج
فيقوم الديكان بإستقبالها ثم يقوم الدود بعد  ذلك بتنقيحها وتطويرها واعطائنا حل الشفره النهائيه لها 
طيب   
نأتى الأن إلى تقسيم الأبراج نفسها داخلياً من حيث الأبراج 
هههههه 
طبعا الكل مستغرب من العبارة 
واحده واحده 
كل ما فى الأمر اننا هنمسك برج برج ونقسمه من الداخل إلى 12 برج بحيث اننا نبدأ اول برج من جوه بإسم البرج نفسه 
يعنى مثلا
ترتيب الأبراج كالتالى 
الحمل
الثور 
الجوزاء
السرطان
الأسد
العذراء
الميزان
العقرب
القوس
الجدى
الدلو
الحوت 
عاوزين نقسم برج الأسد مثلا من الداخل
يبقى تقسيم هيكون كالتالى 
الأسد
العذراء
الميزان
العقرب
القوس
الجدى
الدلو
الحوت
الحمل
الثور
الجوزاء
السرطان 
وهكذا كل برج نريد تقسيمه نبدأ به وننتهى عند البرج الذى قبله   لو لاحظنا ان هذا التقسيم يتبع الدود
لأن كل برج له 30 درجه بتقسيمها على 12 برج داخلى ايضاً سيصحب نصيب كل برج داخلى هو 2.5 درجه وهذا نصيب الدود 
طيب لو حبينا نقسم حسب الديكان 
سنجد ان ترتيب الأبراج من حيث المجموعات يتبع بالفعل الديكانات 
يعنى مثلا لو حبينا نقسم برج الميزان من الدخل حسب الديكانات كأبراج هنبدأ ببرج الميزان وناخد برج كل ثلاث ابراج
يعنى هيكون التقسيم هكذا 
الميزان
ونسيب 3 وناخد اللى بعدهم يبقى
الدلو
ونسيب 3 وناخد اللى بعدهم يبقى
الجوزاء 
لو رجعنا للمشاركه السابقه هنلاقى ان دى المجموعه الهوائيه 
كده إن شاء الله كلنا فاهمين 
يبقى نلخص اللى قولنا 
قسمنا الأبراج من الداخل إلى 3 اقسام اسمها الديكانات
وقسمنا الديكانات من الداخل إلى 4 أقسام واسمها الدود 
واكتشفنا إن الديكانات هى المجموعات ( نارى - ترابى - هوائى - مائى ) 
البرج 30 درجه
الديكان 10 درجات وكل برج فيه 3 ديكانات
الدود 2.5 درجه وكل ديكان فى 4 دود وكل برج فيه 12 دود  
يتبع ,,,*

----------


## Amro

*سنتجه الأن إلى ناحيه رياضيه ويجب التركيز فيها جيداً لأنها الأساس 
الأبراج 12 برج مقسمه على دائرة البروج اللى هيه 360 
وكما ذكرت ان كل برج 30 درجه
إذا كل برج له حيز معين من الدرجات ثابت على دائرة البروج وفى نفس الوقت له ترقيم اخر داخلى
بمعنى 
برج الحمل يأخذ الترقيم على دائرة البروج من 0 إلى 29
وايضاً ياخذ الترقيم الدخلى من0 إلى 29 
برج الثور تقسيمه على دائرة البروج من 30 إلى 59
بينما تقسمه الداخلى من 0 إلى 29 ايضاً 
وهكذا كل البروج
ونلاحظ ان التقسيم الداخلى ثابت من 0 إلى 29
بينما التقسيم على دائرة البروج يختلف حسب وضع البرج فى الدائرة 
طيب نأتى الأن إلى تقسيم الديكانات والدود
الديكانات والدود تقسيمهم ثابت ايضاً لأنهم تقسيم داخلى 
فالديكان الأول من 0 إلى 9
الديكان الثانى من 10 إلى 19
الديكان الثالث من 20 إلى 29
وهكذا  وتقسيم الدود يحتاج إلى تركيز اكبر حيث ان قياس الزاويه على درجه البروج يقاس بالدرجات ثم الدقائق
بمعنى 
سنجد فى برنامج زيت مثلا عندما نريد معرفه زاويه كوكب معين ان الزاويه تكتب كالتالى
5 ْ 46.42 
ال 5 هذه درجات
ال 46 دقائق
وال 42 ثوانى 
إذا ننتبه هنا عند تقسيم الدود يعتبر النصف درجه ب 30 دقيق 
لذلك تقسم الدود هكذا
من 0 إلى 2 درجه و29 دقيقه و59 ثانيه
من 2 درجه و30 دقيقه  إلى 4 درجات و 59 دقيق و59 ثانيه من 5 درجات إلى 7 درجات و 29 دقيق و59 ثانيه من 7 درجات و30 دقيقه إلى 9 درجات و59 دقيقه و59 ثانيه 
وهكذا حتى نصل إلى اخى تقسيم
من 27 درجه و30 دقيقه إلى 29 درجه و 59 دقيقه و59 ثانيه  
الأن نريد ان نرسخ قاعده عامه 
كلما كان الدود للقمر والشمس من نفس النوع كلما كانت الإشاره قويه 
وكلما تتابعت هذه الإشاره ل 3 مراحل متتاليه من مراحل القمر كلما كان ثبات الإتجاه واضح وصريح  
بمعنى 
سنبحث عن الدود لكل من القمر والشمس عند القمر الجديد وعند التربيع الأول وعند اكتمال القمر وعند التربيع الأخير 
إذا وجدنا الدود ل 3 مراحل متتاليه من نفس الجود إذا نحن فى الإتجاه الصحيح   
طبعا كما ذكرت سابقا ان الدود يعتبر المطور للبرج
فالبرج له صفه ونوع , يرسل إشاره معينه للديكان الذى هو له صفه ونوع اخر ثم يقوم الدود بمعمل معادله لكل هذه الإشارات وفلترتها  
يتبع ,,,       *

----------


## Amro

*سنأخذ مثال عملى حتى نربط ما سبق 
بتاريخ 3-7-2008 كان قمر جديد
الشمس والقمر فى 11 درجه و32 دقيقه من برج السرطان
وهو برج  
مائى أصلى 
الدود كانت برج العقرب وهو  
مائى ثابت 
ونلاحظ هنا العلاقه بين الأصلى والثابت
وبالرجوع إلى الشارت سنجد شمعه هذا اليوم على اليورو دولار كانت هابطه
( دليل تأثير معين )
نكمل 
بتاريخ 10-7-2008 كان التربيع الأول
وكان الشمس فى 18 درجه و 18 دقيقه من برج السرطان  (مائى اصلى )
والدود للشمس كانت برج الدلو 
هوائى ثابت 
والقمر كان فى 18 درجه و18 دقيقه من برج الميزان ( هوائى اصلى )
والدود للقمر كانت برج الثور 
ترابى ثابت 
نلاحظ هنا الثبات فى دود القمر والشمس 
رغم اختلاف برج الدود لهما  
نكمل 
بتاريخ 18-7-2008 كان القمر المكتمل
وكانت الشمس فى 26 درجه ودقيقه فى برج السرطان ( مائى اصلى ) 
والدود للشمس كانت برج الثور 
ترابى ثابت 
والقمر كان فى 26 درجه و دقيقه فى برج الجدى ( ترابى اصلى )
والدود للقمر كانت برج العقرب  
مائى ثابت 
نلاحظ هنا ما زال الثبات مستمر كما ان القمر عاد إلى دود القمر الجديد الذى بدأ فى الأول  
من خلال ما سبق يتبين لنا ثبات قوة التأثير فى نفس الإتجاه
وإذا رجعنا إلى الشارت سنلاحظ ذلك بالفعل ان الإتجاه ظل هابطاً   
نكمل 
بتاريخ 25-7-2008
كان التربيع الأخير 
وكانت الشمس انتقلت إلى برج الأسد ( نارى ثابت ) فى الدرجه 3 والدقيقه 
10 
والدود للشمس كانت برج العذراء   
ترابى متقلب  
وكان القمر فى 3 درجات و10 دقائق من برج الثور ( ترابى ثابت )
والدود للقمر برج الجوزاء  
هوائى متقلب 
نلاحظ هنا ظهور التقلب 
وبالرجوع للشارت سنلاحظ انقلاب الإتجاه بالفعل فى ذلك اليوم واستمر لمده يومين ونصف بالضبط وهى فتره مكوث القمر فى البرج الواحد , حيث كانت بداية التربيع الأخير فى الدرجه 3 وهى بدايه البرج تقريباً  
هنا انتهى تعليقى على هذا الشهر وكان الإتجاه واضح كما تبين 
اريد من حضراتكم إن شاء الله عمل تحليل للشهر التالى له مع بدايه القمر الجديد والذى كان بتاريخ 
1-8-2008 
ونرى ماذا حدث وايضاً لأتأكد من أن المعلومات قد وصلت للجميع بشكل ممتاز 
سأنتظر التحليل خلال اليوم حتى يتثنى لنا ان نكمل إن شاء الله 
ملحوظه 
انا استخدم برنامج زيت وتوقيت ام القرى لأن اصدق توقيت على مستوى الكره الأرضيه هو توقيت مكة المكرمه إن شاء الله  
جزاكم الله خيراً *

----------


## brain2jene

ما شاء الله عليك اخي عمرو ، مبدع دوما
فعلا "والشمس والقمر بحسبان "
همسة : اليورو الان في اخر محطاته فوق 13300...قبل الهبوط المنتظر والله اعلم..
تحياتي

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة brain2jene
					  ما شاء الله عليك اخي عمرو ، مبدع دوما
فعلا "والشمس والقمر بحسبان "
همسة : اليورو الان في اخر محطاته فوق 13300...قبل الهبوط المنتظر والله اعلم..
تحياتي   شكرا اخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك
وهذا من فضل الرحمن علينا جميعا 
نعم بالفعل وصل إلى 1.3300 ولكن حتى لا نشتت الموضوع 
سأقوم بالرد فى موضوع شارت اليورو يصرخ 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## brain2jene

أشكر اخونا الدكتور محمد على تحليله الذهب والاسترالي واليورودولار في رحلة الهبوط المنتظرة من القمم المحددة سابقا...
بالفعل اليوم الاسترالي ارتد من 10738 بالضبط كما حددت في المشاركة...روعة ما شاء الله
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

أشكر زميلي و أستاذي الفاضل عمرو على هذه الإضافة القيمة والرائعة حقيقة وليسمح لي بإعادة تلخيصها وصياغتها بحيث تكون أقرب للفهم والتطبيق ، و أعتقد والله أعلم أن لديه نفس البحث الذي لدي في هذه الطريقة ، وهناك شق رياضي لحساب الأهداف وتحديد إشارات الدخول بناءا على الدورة القمرية الحالية و مقارنتها بالدورة القمرية السابقة او مراحل القمر الاربعة اين كانت ومتى ستعود لنفس السلوك ، ولا أدري هل سيكمل أخونا عمرو شرح الجزء الرياضي وكيفية حسابه ام لا ، عموما ومبدئيا سأعيد الصياغة بما يسهل تطبيقها عمليا إن شاء الله . 
أنا حقيقة لم اجرب العمل على توقيت مكة المكرمة وهي فكرة ممتازة سأجربها ان شاء الله ، لكن حساباتي الحالية قائمة على جرينتش ، وسأقوم بحساب الفروق الوقتة لادراك مدى الدقة إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## doctortablet

إذا الطريقة التي ذكرها أستاذنا الفاضل عمرو تعتمد أولا على المراحل القمرية الأربعة ، وطريقة العمل هي أن نحدد تاريخ كل مرحلة وتوقيته باستخدام برنامج Zet  9  ثم باستخدام البرنامج نذهب لذلك التاريخ وفي نفس الوقت ، ومنها نقرأ أين يقع القمر و أين تقع الشمس بالدرجات تحديدا وفي أي برج بالضبط ، ثم نحدد ال Duad  
وعملية تحديد ال Duad سنستنتج منها طبيعة الموقف كما في المجموعات التي ذكرها اخونا الفاضل من حيث كونها نارية - ترابية - مائية - هوائية ، وأصلية أو ثابتة أو متقلبة . 
سنستخدم جدولا بالدرجات لنعرف منه ال Duad بطريقة مباشرة ، سأكتبه إن شاء الله ، ولكن لنفهم أكثر قبل التطبيق ، لنفترض اننا حددنا تاريخا معينا ووجدنا القمر فيه لنقل مثلا 5 درجات و 20 دقيقة في العذراء ، كيف نستخرج ال duad ??? 
أول شيء تحدد البرج الذي وقع فيه القمر وهو في مثالنا العذراء ، ستذهب إلى برج العذراء فيما سأكتبه تاليا ان شاء الله ، ستجد ان برج الذراء مقسم الى درجات فتحدد أين تقع القيمة المذكورة وهي في مثالنا 5 درجات و 20 دقيقة ، ومنها ستعرف فورا ال Duad ونطبق نقس الشيء على الشمس ، بعد أن استخرجنا وعرفنا ال duad نقوم بتحديد مجموعته من ناحية النارية وغيره وكون البرج اصلي او ثابت او متقلب . 
المشاركات القادمة ان شاء الله فيها طريقة استخراج ال duad حسب البرج الذي يقع فيه القمر او الشمس .

----------


## doctortablet

سنستخدم اللغة الانجليزية لأن البرامج الفلكية تعرض معلوماتها باللغة الانجليزية  
Aries 
00:00-02:30 Aries 
02:30-05:00 Taurus 
05:00-07:30 Gemini 
07:30-10:00 Cancer 
10:00-12:30 Leo 
12:30-15:00 Virgo 
15:00-17:30 Libra 
17:30-20:00 Scorpio 
20:00-22:30 Sagittarius 
22:30-25:00  Capricorn 
25:00-27:30 Aquarius 
27:30-30:00 Pisces

----------


## doctortablet

Taurus 
00:00-02:30 Taurus 
02:30-05:00 Gemini 
05:00-07:30 Cancer 
07:30-10:00 Leo 
10:00-12:30 Virgo 
12:30-15:00 Libra 
15:00-17:30 Scorpio 
17:30-20:00 Sagittarius 
20:00-22:30 Capricorn 
22:30-25:00 Aquarius 
25:00-27:30 Pisces 
27:30-30:00 Aries

----------


## doctortablet

Gemini 
00:00-02:30 Gemini 
02:30-05:00 Cancer 
05:00-07:30 Leo 
07:30-10:00 Virgo 
10:00-12:30 Libra 
12:30-15:00 Scorpio 
15:00-17:30 Sagittarius 
17:30-20:00 Capricorn 
20:00-22:30 Aquarius 
22:30-25:00 Pisces 
25:00-27:30 Aries 
27:30-30:00 Taurus

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					  أشكر زميلي و أستاذي الفاضل عمرو على هذه الإضافة القيمة والرائعة حقيقة وليسمح لي بإعادة تلخيصها وصياغتها بحيث تكون أقرب للفهم والتطبيق ، و أعتقد والله أعلم أن لديه نفس البحث الذي لدي في هذه الطريقة ، وهناك شق رياضي لحساب الأهداف وتحديد إشارات الدخول بناءا على الدورة القمرية الحالية و مقارنتها بالدورة القمرية السابقة او مراحل القمر الاربعة اين كانت ومتى ستعود لنفس السلوك ، ولا أدري هل سيكمل أخونا عمرو شرح الجزء الرياضي وكيفية حسابه ام لا ، عموما ومبدئيا سأعيد الصياغة بما يسهل تطبيقها عمليا إن شاء الله . 
أنا حقيقة لم اجرب العمل على توقيت مكة المكرمة وهي فكرة ممتازة سأجربها ان شاء الله ، لكن حساباتي الحالية قائمة على جرينتش ، وسأقوم بحساب الفروق الوقتة لادراك مدى الدقة إن شاء الله تعالى .   اخى الحبيب محمد بارك الله  
بما ان الأمر لديك فتوكل على الله واكمل بإسلوبك حتى يكون الأمر جميعه بإسلوب واحد ويكون سهل وسلس على المتابعين إن شاء الله
وسأكتفى إن شاء الله بالمتابعه معك والتعليق فيما يخص سوق الفوركس والتطبيق ايضاً  
ولا تقلق فأنا معك فى الطريق بفضل الله تعالى وحده وتحت امرك فى اى وقت 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## doctortablet

Cancer 
00:00-02:30 Cancer 
02:30-05:00 Leo 
05:00-07:30 Virgo 
07:30-10:00 Libra 
10:00-12:30 Scorpio 
12:30-15:00 Sagittarius 
15:00-17:30 Capricorn 
17:30-20:00 Aquarius 
20:00-22:30 Pisces 
22:30-25:00 Aries 
25:00-27:30 Taurus 
27:30-30:00 Gemini

----------


## doctortablet

Leo 
00:00-02:30 Leo 
02:30-05:00 Virgo 
05:00-07:30 Libra 
07:30-10:00 Scorpio 
10:00-12:30 Sagittarius 
12:30-15:00 Capricorn 
15:00-17:30 Aquarius 
17:30-20:00 Pisces 
20:00-22:30 Aries 
22:30-25:00 Taurus 
25:00-27:30 Gemini 
27:30-30:00 Cancer

----------


## doctortablet

Virgo 
00:00-02:30 Virgo 
02:30-05:00 Libra 
05:00-07:30 Scorpio 
07:30-10:00 Sagittarius 
10:00-12:30 Capricorn 
12:30-15:00 Aquarius 
15:00-17:30 Pisces 
17:30-20:00 Aries 
20:00-22:30 Taurus 
22:30-25:00 Gemini 
25:00-27:30 Cancer 
27:30-30:00 Leo

----------


## doctortablet

Libra 
00:00-02:30 Libra 
02:30-05:00 Scorpio 
05:00-07:30 Sagittarius 
07:30-10:00 Capricorn 
10:00-12:30 Aquarius 
12:30-15:00 Pisces 
15:00-17:30 Aries 
17:30-20:00 Taurus 
20:00-22:30 Gemini 
22:30-25:00 Cancer 
25:00-27:30 Leo 
27:30-30:00 Virgo

----------


## doctortablet

Scorpio 
00:00-02:30 Scorpio 
02:30-05:00 Sagittarius 
05:00-07:30 Capricorn 
07:30-10:00 Aquarius 
10:00-12:30 Pisces 
12:30-15:00 Aries 
15:00-17:30 Taurus 
17:30-20:00 Gemini 
20:00-22:30 Cancer 
22:30-25:00 Leo 
25:00-27:30 Virgo 
27:30-30:00 Libra

----------


## doctortablet

Sagittarius 
00:00-02:30 Sagittarius 
02:30-05:00 Capricorn 
05:00-07:30 Aquarius 
07:30-10:00 Pisces 
10:00-12:30 Aries 
12:30-15:00 Taurus 
15:00-17:30 Gemini 
17:30-20:00 Cancer 
20:00-22:30 Leo 
22:30-25:00 Virgo 
25:00-27:30 Libra 
27:30-30:00 Scorpio

----------


## doctortablet

Capricorn 
00:00-02:30 Capricorn 
02:30-05:00 Aquarius 
05:00-07:30 Pisces 
07:30-10:00 Aries 
10:00-12:30 Taurus 
12:30-15:00 Gemini 
15:00-17:30 Cancer 
17:30-20:00 Leo 
20:00-22:30 Virgo 
22:30-25:00 Libra 
25:00-27:30 Scorpio 
27:30-30:00 Sagittarius

----------


## doctortablet

Aquarius 
00:00-02:30 Aquarius 
02:30-05:00 Pisces 
05:00-07:30 Aries 
07:30-10:00 Taurus 
10:00-12:30 Gemini 
12:30-15:00 Cancer 
15:00-17:30 Leo 
17:30-20:00 Virgo 
20:00-22:30 Libra 
22:30-25:00 Scorpio 
25:00-27:30 Sagittarius 
27:30-30:00 Capricorn

----------


## doctortablet

Pisces 
00:00-02:30 Pisces 
02:30-05:00 Aries 
05:00-07:30 Taurus 
07:30-10:00 Gemini 
10:00-12:30 Cancer 
12:30-15:00 Leo 
15:00-17:30 Virgo 
17:30-20:00 Libra 
20:00-22:30 Scorpio 
22:30-25:00 Sagittarius 
25:00-27:30 Capricorn 
27:30-30:00 Aquarius

----------


## doctortablet

وماذا بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
سأقوم ان شاء الله باستخراج موقع القمر والشمس وتطبيق طريقة استخراج ال Duad عليها ، وسأحاول أن أجلب المعلومات بالتوقيتين مكة وجرينتش لنرى مدى الدقة والفروق، ثم يتفضل زميلنا عمرو بإكمال شرحه ، أعلم أن الأمر قد يكون صعبا على البعض ولكن هنا نعرض ما يقوله المشتغلون بهذه الطرق فمن رأى لها تقبلا في نفسه فعليه ان يتعلم استخدام البرامج الفلكية ومعانيها ومصطلحاتها .

----------


## doctortablet

البيانات التالية تم استخراجها بواسطة برنامج زيت ، بتوقيتين مختلفين وهما توقيت مكة المكرمة وتوقيت جرينتش  
القمر الجديد بتاريخ 01/08/2008
==================== 
توقيت جرينتش الساعة 10:12:33 
موقع الشمس : 9 درجات و 29 دقيقة و 26 ثانية الأسد 
موقع القمر : 8 درجات و 55 دقيقة و 56 ثانية الأسد
------------------------------------------------------- 
توقيت مكة المكرمة الساعة : 13:12:33 
موقع الشمس : 9 درجات و 31 دقيقة و 49 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 9 درجات و 31 دقيقة و 49 ثانية الاسد 
=============================================  
الربع الأول بتاريخ : 08/08/2008  
توقيت جرينتش : 20:20:13 
موقع الشمس : 16 درجة و 36 دقيقة و 1 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 16 درجة و 8 دقائق و 22 ثانية العقرب 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
توقيت مكة المكرمة : 23:20:13 
موقع الشمس : 16 درجة و 38 دقيقة و 25 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 16 درجة و 38 دقيقة و 25 ثانية العقرب 
-----------------------------------------------------------------  
البدر بتاريخ 16/08/2008 
توقيت جرينتش : 21:16:27 
موقع الشمس : 24 درجة و 18 دقيقة و 59 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 23 درجة و 49 دقيقة و 16 ثانية الدلو 
------------------------------------------------------- 
توقيت مكة المكرمة بتاريخ 17/08/2008 
الساعة : 00:16:27 
موقع الشمس : 24 درجة و 21 دقيقة و 23 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 24 درجة و 21 دقيقة و 23 ثانية الدلو 
========================================= 
الربع الاخير بتاريخ : 23/08/2008 
توقيت جرينتش الساعة : 23:49:33 
موقع الشمس : درجة و 9 دقائق و 22 ثانية العذراء 
موقع القمر : زيرو درجة و 36 دقيقة و 18 ثانية الجوزاء   
-------------------------------------------------------------  
توقيت مكة المكرمة يوم 24/08/2008 الساعة 13:41:29 
موقع الشمس : درجة و 37 دقيقة و 58 ثانية العذراء 
موقع القمر : 7 درجات و 37 دقيقة و 59 ثانية الجوزاء  
==================================== 
بقي الآن أن نقوم باستخراج ال Duad و تصفية النتائج

----------


## doctortablet

بعد تحديد ال duad باستخدام الجداول او المعلومات التي كتبتها من قبل نجد النتائج كالتالي : 
القمر الجديد بتاريخ 01/08/2008 
هنا سأكتب القمر و الشمس والمقصود به هنا هو ال Duad للقمر او الشمس   
حسب جرينتش : 
القمر : العقرب: مائي ثابت
الشمس : العقرب : مائي ثابت  
حسب مكة : 
القمر : العقرب : مائي ثابت 
الشمس : العقرب: مائي ثابت  
ما يهمنا هنا هو أن القمر والشمس في هذه المواقف الفلكية يجب ان يكون لهما نفس الوصف وهو ثابت او اصلي او متقلب ولكن ممكن يختلفوا في المائية او النارية او الهوائية او الترابية . 
نلاحظ حتى الآن أيضا انه لا فرق بين مكة وجرينتش من حيث كون النتائج أفادت انه ثابت . 
==================================================  ========== 
الربع الاول 08/08/2008 
حسب جرينتش : 
القمر : الثور : ترابي ثابت 
الشمس : الدلو : هوائي ثابت 
حسب مكة : 
القمر : الثور : ترابي ثابت
الشمس : الدلو : هوائي ثابت 
مرة أخرى نجد الشمس والقمر يشتركان في صفة الثبات من حيث ما ظهر لنا في النتيجة وايضا لا فرق بين مكة وجرينتنش في النتيجة المستخرجة .  
==================================================  == 
البدر : 
حسب جرينتش : 
القمر : العقرب : مائي ثابت
الشمس : الثور : ترابي ثابت 
حسب مكة : 
القمر : العقرب : مائي ثابت
الشمس : الثور : ترابي ثابت 
أيضا ثابت ولا خلاف بين مكة وجرينتش 
=============================================== 
الربع الاخير : 
حسب جرينتش :  
القمر : الجوزاء : هوائي متقلب
الشمس : العذراء : ترابي متقلب 
حسب مكة :  
القمر : العذراء : ترابي متقلب
الشمس : العذراء : ترابي متقلب 
أيضا هنا نلاحظ اشتراك القمر والشمس من حيث الدواد في صفة متقلب 
ونلاحظ أيضا ان النتيجة النهائية لا خلاف فيها بين مكة وجرينتش .  
لكن سنلاحظ ان ثلاثة مراحل قمرية متتالية اشتركت في صفة ثابت ، مما يعني ان هناك تمسكا بترند واتجاه معين ، ولكن في المرحلة الرابعة تحولت الصفة الى متقلب فالمفروض انه من هنا يبدأ التغير . 
ننتظر الآن ان يكمل لخونا عمرو حديثه الشيق .

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					  البيانات التالية تم استخراجها بواسطة برنامج زيت ، بتوقيتين مختلفين وهما توقيت مكة المكرمة وتوقيت جرينتش  
القمر الجديد بتاريخ 01/08/2008
==================== 
توقيت جرينتش الساعة 10:12:33 
موقع الشمس : 9 درجات و 29 دقيقة و 26 ثانية الأسد 
موقع القمر : 8 درجات و 55 دقيقة و 56 ثانية الأسد
------------------------------------------------------- 
توقيت مكة المكرمة الساعة : 13:12:33 
موقع الشمس : 9 درجات و 31 دقيقة و 49 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 9 درجات و 31 دقيقة و 49 ثانية الاسد 
=============================================  
الربع الأول بتاريخ : 08/08/2008  
توقيت جرينتش : 20:20:13 
موقع الشمس : 16 درجة و 36 دقيقة و 1 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 16 درجة و 8 دقائق و 22 ثانية العقرب 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
توقيت مكة المكرمة : 23:20:13 
موقع الشمس : 16 درجة و 38 دقيقة و 25 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 16 درجة و 38 دقيقة و 25 ثانية العقرب 
-----------------------------------------------------------------  
البدر بتاريخ 16/08/2008  
توقيت جرينتش : 21:16:27  
موقع الشمس : 24 درجة و 18 دقيقة و 59 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 23 درجة و 49 دقيقة و 16 ثانية الدلو 
------------------------------------------------------- 
توقيت مكة المكرمة بتاريخ 17/08/2008 
الساعة : 00:16:27 
موقع الشمس : 24 درجة و 21 دقيقة و 23 ثانية الاسد 
موقع القمر : 24 درجة و 21 دقيقة و 23 ثانية الدلو 
========================================= 
الربع الاخير بتاريخ : 23/08/2008 
توقيت جرينتش الساعة : 23:49:33 
موقع الشمس : درجة و 9 دقائق و 22 ثانية العذراء 
موقع القمر : زيرو درجة و 36 دقيقة و 18 ثانية الجوزاء   
-------------------------------------------------------------  
توقيت مكة المكرمة يوم 24/08/2008 الساعة 13:41:29 يوم 24/8/2008 الساعه  02:49:32
موقع الشمس : درجة و 37 دقيقة و 58 ثانية العذراء موقع الشمس 1 درجة 11 دقيقه و 46 ثانيه العذراء
موقع القمر : 7 درجات و 37 دقيقة و 59 ثانية الجوزاء  موقع القمر 1 درجة 11 دقيقة 46 ثانيه الثور
==================================== 
بقي الآن أن نقوم باستخراج ال Duad و تصفية النتائج      
اخى الحبيب دكتور محمد بارك الله فيك 
بالإقتباس ستجد تعديل باللون الأحمر 
ارجوا الإنتباه له
لا يمكن ان تختلف زاويه القمر عن الشمس 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## doctortablet

حاجة تصدع مش كدة ، احنا عاوزين نشوف الكلام ده عملي مش نظري ، ولذلك مرفق صورة للأسبوعي للمراحل القمرية التي تحدثنا عنها وسنجد ان 3 اسابيع متتالية ماشية في اتجاه واحد لان الدواد كانت حساباته تشير الى ثابت وحين تغير الدواد الى متقلب حدث تغير في الاسبوع الرابع

----------


## doctortablet

> *  
> اخى الحبيب دكتور محمد بارك الله فيك 
> بالإقتباس ستجد تعديل باللون الأحمر 
> ارجوا الإنتباه له
> لا يمكن ان تختلف زاويه القمر عن الشمس 
> جزاك الله خيراً*

 قمت باستخدام برنامج زيت وادخلت البيانات بدقة تامة وهذا ما خرج عندي ولا بأس ان كان فيها شيء خطأ فأرجو أن تضع حساباتك وتحليلك وهل سنصل في النهاية لنفس النتيجة ام لا

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					   
قمت باستخدام برنامج زيت وادخلت البيانات بدقة تامة وهذا ما خرج عندي ولا بأس ان كان فيها شيء خطأ فأرجو أن تضع حساباتك وتحليلك وهل سنصل في النهاية لنفس النتيجة ام لا    الحسابات جميعها اخى الحبيب نفس ما لديك بإستثناء فقط الربع الأخير
وهذه هى التوقيات فى برنامج زيت حسب مكة المكرمة 
1.08.2008 13:12:33 GMT+3               9°31'49"Leo New Moon     
 8.08.2008 23:20:13 GMT+3          16°38'25"Sco 1st Quarter  
17.08.2008  0:16:27 GMT+3           24°21'23"Aqr Full Moon    
24.08.2008  2:49:32 GMT+3          1°11'47"Gem Last Quarter  
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## doctortablet

> *  
> اخى الحبيب دكتور محمد بارك الله فيك 
> بالإقتباس ستجد تعديل باللون الأحمر 
> ارجوا الإنتباه له
> لا يمكن ان تختلف زاويه القمر عن الشمس 
> جزاك الله خيراً*

 مظبوط كلام حضرتك انا وضعت الرقم الثاني الذي استخرجته من زيت بدلا من الاول  ، عفوا للخطأ و سأراجع النتيجة حالا

----------


## doctortablet

راجعت النتائج والحمد لله لم يحدث اختلاف في الربع الاخير من حيث ان النتيجة كانت متقلب . 
أرجو أن تسهب في حديثك وما انتظره منك بشكل شخصي هو الشق الرياضي

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					   
مظبوط كلام حضرتك انا وضعت الرقم الثاني الذي استخرجته من زيت بدلا من الاول  ، عفوا للخطأ و سأراجع النتيجة حالا    
ولا يهمك اخى الحبيب نحن نكمل بعضنا بعض 
وبخصوص التكمله توكل على الله انت وكمل بإسلوبك , فعندما عزمت على طرح الفكره كان القصد هو وضع معلومه ليست موجوده لديك ولكن بما انها موجوده افضل ان يستمر الموضوع بإسلوبك المميز ما شاء الله
وانا معك بكل تأكيد قلباً وقالباً وسأتابع واعلق واطبق معك إن شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## doctortablet

> *  
> ولا يهمك اخى الحبيب نحن نكمل بعضنا بعض 
> وبخصوص التكمله توكل على الله انت وكمل بإسلوبك , فعندما عزمت على طرح الفكره كان القصد هو وضع معلومه ليست موجوده لديك ولكن بما انها موجوده افضل ان يستمر الموضوع بإسلوبك المميز ما شاء الله
> وانا معك بكل تأكيد قلباً وقالباً وسأتابع واعلق واطبق معك إن شاء الله 
> جزاك الله خيراً*

 لا يا سيدي الفاضل انت بدأ وستكمل و انا من سيتابعك وسيطبق لأنك متخصص أكثر مني بكثير في المواضيع الرقمية ، و أرجو أن تكمل وبخاصة الشق الرياضي ، فهذه المعلومات والفكرة انت طرحتها وستكملها بإذن الله ولن أكملها أنا .

----------


## التل

تبارك الله عليكم  
ما شاء الله .. يحرسكم ربي من كل شر  
نقاش الكبار رائع وشيق .. ونحن بإنتظاركم بشغف وشوق كبيرين 
يعطيكم ألف ألف عافيه

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					   
لا يا سيدي الفاضل انت بدأ وستكمل و انا من سيتابعك وسيطبق لأنك متخصص أكثر مني بكثير في المواضيع الرقمية ، و أرجو أن تكمل وبخاصة الشق الرياضي ، فهذه المعلومات والفكرة انت طرحتها وستكملها بإذن الله ولن أكملها أنا .   تحت امرك اخى الحبيب  
وامهلنى فقط بعض الوقت لأننى اقوم بتجهيز فكره مؤشر جديد فى قسم المؤشرات سيكون له مذاق خاص وجديد سيعجبك إن شاء الله 
ويمكننا ان نستغل الوقت فى ان يشاركنا الأخوه المتابعين سواء بطرح استفساراتهم او بطرح تجربه عمليه على شهر يناير الماضى وشهر فبراير الحالى لنرى اين سيكون الإتجاه إن شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## brain2jene

فكرة جيدة اخي عمرو ارجو منكم وضع الطريق تقريبا من ولادة القمر الجديد في 23 يناير ،،، ونحن متابعين لكم حتى نتعلم..
همسة: هل قمة اليورو 13311 او اكثر قليلا 13353هي القمة المنتظرة للموجة العاتية القادمة...الله اعلم
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

> * 
> تحت امرك اخى الحبيب  
> وامهلنى فقط بعض الوقت لأننى اقوم بتجهيز فكره مؤشر جديد فى قسم المؤشرات سيكون له مذاق خاص وجديد سيعجبك إن شاء الله 
> ويمكننا ان نستغل الوقت فى ان يشاركنا الأخوه المتابعين سواء بطرح استفساراتهم او بطرح تجربه عمليه على شهر يناير الماضى وشهر فبراير الحالى لنرى اين سيكون الإتجاه إن شاء الله 
> جزاك الله خيراً*

 لا بأس اخي الحبيب  
سأقوم ان شاء الله بالتطبيق على الفترة القمرية الحالية ولكن لن ازيد اي معلومات عما تفضلت بعرضه حتى تستكمل الشرح . 
عندي سؤال لحضرتك 
و أنا باكتب الجداول تذكرت موضوع ال Palnetary Hours 
وهو لمن لا يعرفه ان كل يوم هناك كوكب مؤثر في كل يوم من ايام الاسبوع يكون هو المؤثر طوال اليوم ويكون هو في الساعة الاولى ثم يأتي كوكب آخر تكون له الساعة الثانية ضمن ترتيب معين ، فهل أجد لديك تطبيقا للتجارة باستخدام هذه المعلومة لانني بحثن عنها كثيرا وحتى الآن لم أصل لشيء .

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة brain2jene
					  فكرة جيدة اخي عمرو ارجو منكم وضع الطريق تقريبا من ولادة القمر الجديد في 23 يناير ،،، ونحن متابعين لكم حتى نتعلم..
همسة: هل قمة اليورو 13311 او اكثر قليلا 13353هي القمة المنتظرة للموجة العاتية القادمة...الله اعلم
تحياتي العطرة   ولماذا اخى الحبيب براين لا تضع انت الطريق 
هل الفكره لم تصل بعد ام انها صعبه ؟ 
حتى يتثنى لنا تسهيل الأمر 
بالنسبه لليورو يا صديقى العزيز كنت سأطرح مشاركه فى موضوع شارت اليورو تقول ( ساعه الحظ متتعوضش )  
لكن اكتفيت بوضع رقم 1.3300 كسقف يمكن الدخول عنده إن شاء الله تعالى للموجه القادمه
لأن انت عارف بقى التعليقات اللى هتطلع 
وبالصدفه لاحظت ان اخى الحبيب محمد يتفق معى فى هذ الرقم
وسنتابع إن شاء الله مستجدات الأمر 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## Amro

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet
					   
لا بأس اخي الحبيب  
سأقوم ان شاء الله بالتطبيق على الفترة القمرية الحالية ولكن لن ازيد اي معلومات عما تفضلت بعرضه حتى تستكمل الشرح . 
عندي سؤال لحضرتك 
و أنا باكتب الجداول تذكرت موضوع ال Palnetary Hours 
وهو لمن لا يعرفه ان كل يوم هناك كوكب مؤثر في كل يوم من ايام الاسبوع يكون هو المؤثر طوال اليوم ويكون هو في الساعة الاولى ثم يأتي كوكب آخر تكون له الساعة الثانية ضمن ترتيب معين ، فهل أجد لديك تطبيقا للتجارة باستخدام هذه المعلومة لانني بحثن عنها كثيرا وحتى الآن لم أصل لشيء .   
بالفعل اخى الحبيب هذه المعلومه صحيحه وبالفعل ايضاً كان لدى قائمه بالكواكب المؤثره والساعات ولم اتطرق إليها منذ فترة لأنى توقفت عند نقطه معينه حتى استكمل الأمر إن شاء الله
ولكن دعنى ابحث لك عن هذه الساعات والكواكب
لكن بالنسبه للتطبيق فأنا عادة ابحث عن المعلومه واقوم بالتطبيق بنفسى ولا اعتمد على تطبيق الغرب وخصوصا على تطبيق الأسهم لأنه كما تعلم الأمر مختلف 
وهذا الأمر تحديدا كانت لى فكره معينه فيه دعنى اولاً اجد تفاصيل الكواكب وساعاتها ثم نتحاور فى الأمر سوياً  
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## السديري

"فلكية جدة": كوكب المريخ سيظهر في سماء المملكة مساء غد 
بقية التفاصيل  http://sabq.org/h1cfde

----------


## doctortablet

لدينا الآن بيانات مراحل القمر منذ بداية العام ومعها درجات كل من القمر و الشمس حسب جرينتش ، وانا لا اختلف مع اخينا عمرو في توقيت مكة المكرمة ولكن كما يقولون لكل شيخ طريقته . 
 1.01 Sun        6:14:34    First Quarter 
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  10Cap13 - 10Ari13
==================================================  =====  
 9.01 Mon   16   7:30:05    Full Moon 
Opposition Sun-Moon         <180° 0'>  18Cap26 - 18Cnc26
================================== 
16.01 Mon        9:07:54    Last Quarter
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  25Cap38 - 25Lib38
==================================  
23.01 Mon    1   7:39:16    New Moon 
Conjunction Sun-Moon        <0° 0'>   2Aqr42 -  2Aqr42
================================== 
31.01 Tue        4:09:38    First Quarter 
 Square Sun-Moon             >90° 0'<  10Aqr41 - 10Tau40
==================================              
 7.02 Tue   16  21:53:44    Full Moon 
Opposition Sun-Moon         <180° 0'>  18Aqr32 - 18Leo32
================================== 
14.02 Tue   23   17:03:51   Last Quarter 
Square Sun-Moon              <90° 0'>  25Aqr24 - 25Sco24
================================== 
21.02 Tue    1  22:34:35    New Moon 
Conjunction Sun-Moon        <0° 0'>   2Psc42 -  2Psc42
================================== 
 1.03 Thu        1:21:29    First Quarter 
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  10Psc52 - 10Gem52
================================== 
 8.03 Thu   16   9:39:28    Full Moon
 Opposition Sun-Moon         <180° 0'>  18Psc13 - 18Vir13
================================== 
15.03 Thu        1:25:07    Last Quarter
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  24Psc52 - 24Sgr52
==================================   
22.03 Thu    1  14:37:06    New Moon
 Conjunction Sun-Moon        <0° 0'>   2Ari22 -  2Ari22
================================== 
30.03 Fri    8     19:40:39 +1 First Quarter  
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  10Ari30 - 10Cnc30

----------


## doctortablet

قائمة بمراحل القمر ومعها تم استخراج الدواد وتبيين طبيعته ويبقى المتابعة على الشارتات بإذن الله .  
 1.01 Sun        6:14:34    First Quarter 
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  10Cap13 - 10Ari13 
Taurus + Leo 
ترابي ثابت + ناري ثابت 
==================================================  =====  
 9.01 Mon   16   7:30:05    Full Moon 
Opposition Sun-Moon         <180° 0'>  18Cap26 - 18Cnc26 
Leo + aquarius 
ناري ثابت + هوائي ثابت 
================================== 
16.01 Mon        9:07:54    Last Quarter
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  25Cap38 - 25Lib38 
Scorpio + Leo 
مائي ثابت + ناري ثابت 
==================================  
23.01 Mon    1   7:39:16    New Moon 
Conjunction Sun-Moon        <0° 0'>   2Aqr42 -  2Aqr42 
Pisces + Pisces 
مائي متقلب 
================================== 
31.01 Tue        4:09:38    First Quarter 
 Square Sun-Moon             >90° 0'<  10Aqr41 - 10Tau40 
Gemini + Virgo 
هوائي متقلب + ترابي متقلب 
==================================              
 7.02 Tue   16  21:53:44    Full Moon 
Opposition Sun-Moon         <180° 0'>  18Aqr32 - 18Leo32 
Virgo + Pisces 
ترابي متقلب + مائي متقلب 
================================== 
14.02 Tue   23   17:03:51   Last Quarter 
Square Sun-Moon              <90° 0'>  25Aqr24 - 25Sco24 
Sgittarius + Virgo 
ناري متقلب + ترابي متقلب
================================== 
21.02 Tue    1  22:34:35    New Moon 
Conjunction Sun-Moon        <0° 0'>   2Psc42 -  2Psc42 
Aries + Aries 
ناري أصلي 
================================== 
 1.03 Thu        1:21:29    First Quarter 
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  10Psc52 - 10Gem52 
Cancer + Libra 
مائي اصلي + هوائي اصلي 
================================== 
 8.03 Thu   16   9:39:28    Full Moon
 Opposition Sun-Moon         <180° 0'>  18Psc13 - 18Vir13 
Libra + Aries 
هوائي اصلي + ناري اصلي 
================================== 
15.03 Thu        1:25:07    Last Quarter
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  24Psc52 - 24Sgr52 
Sagittarius + Virgo 
ناري متقلب + ترابي متقلب 
==================================   
22.03 Thu    1  14:37:06    New Moon
 Conjunction Sun-Moon        <0° 0'>   2Ari22 -  2Ari22 
Aries + Aries 
ناري أصلي
================================== 
30.03 Fri    8     19:40:39 +1 First Quarter  
Square Sun-Moon             <90° 0'>  10Ari30 - 10Cnc30  
Leo + Scorpio 
ناري ثابت + مائي ثابت

----------


## doctortablet

الملخص منذ بداية السنة وحتى نهاية مارس ان شاء الله كالتالي :  
 1.01 Sun   First Quarter
 ثابت
 ================================  
 9.01 Mon   Full Moon 
ثابت
================================== 
16.01 Mon          Last Quarter
ثابت
==================================  
23.01 Mon     New Moon  
متقلب 
================================== 
31.01 Tue         First Quarter   
متقلب 
==================================              
 7.02 Tue      Full Moon  
متقلب 
================================== 
14.02 Tue      Last Quarter  
متقلب
================================== 
21.02 Tue       New Moon  
أصلي 
================================== 
 1.03 Thu          First Quarter  
أصلي 
================================== 
 8.03 Thu     Full Moon 
أصلي 
================================== 
15.03 Thu          Last Quarter 
متقلب 
==================================   
22.03 Thu       New Moon 
أصلي
================================== 
30.03 Fri     First Quarter   
ثابت

----------


## doctortablet

نلاحظ ان الفترة من 01/01 وحتى 23/01 هي ثابت 
ومن 23/01 وحتى 21/02 هي متقلب  
ومن 21/02 وحتى 15/03 هي أصلي  
علمت على الفترات كما سنرى في الشارت المرفق لليورودولار و ووضعت خط على اعلى هاي في تلك الفترة ورسمت منه للفترة التي جاءت بعده .

----------


## doctortablet

ذكرت من قبل أن الدراسات الفلكية طبقت غالبيتها ان لم يكن كلها على الاسهم والمؤشرات مثل داوجونز و ال SP 500 كما نوهت أيضا إلى انه توجد علاقة طردية بين اليورودولار ومؤشر داوجونز حسب ما قرأت من بحث في ذلك ، واليوم نرى تأكيدا لهذه العلاقة بأن هناك علاقة عكسية مع الدولار الامريكي . 
علشان ما نتلخبطش علاقة طردية مع اليورو وعلاقة عكسية مع الدولار . 
لنقرأ هذه الملاحظة التي كتبت في المنتدى 
وهذا هو سبيلنا للربط بين العملات وما تمت اجراء الدراسات عليه في كتب الفلك الاقتصادي التي اعتمدت على العلوم الاحصائية ، وهناك كتب بأكملها تشرح وتوضح التجارب الاحصائية الفلكية التي طبقت على الاسواق ، ثم دعونا لا ننسى شيئا مهما ألا وهو أنه من المنطقي أن ترتبط الأسهم بالعملات والمعادن ارتباطا وثيقا لا ينفصم لأنها في مجملها تعبر عن اقتصاد دول وتكتلات اقتصادية كبرى . 
لنقرأ ما كتب هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t138572.html

----------


## التل

يعطيك العافيه دكتور
آسف بس الرابط غلط  !!
يتم التحويل لصفحه المنتدى الرئيسيه  .....

----------


## doctortablet

> يعطيك العافيه دكتور
> آسف بس الرابط غلط  !!
> يتم التحويل لصفحه المنتدى الرئيسيه  .....

 لا أدري ما المشكلة ولكن الرابط صحيح ، لعله نقل الى مكان اخر

----------


## doctortablet

فرصة جيدة 
يمكننا بيع الاسترالي لانه سيصل بإذن الله تعالى إلى 105804 وهذا بالتحليل الفني مبدئيا وليس بطرق جان

----------


## brain2jene

> فرصة جيدة 
> يمكننا بيع الاسترالي لانه سيصل بإذن الله تعالى إلى 105804 وهذا بالتحليل الفني مبدئيا وليس بطرق جان

 بالفعل اخي العزيز ،،، تم بيعه من 10781 والحمد لله...
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

فرصة جيدة أخرى 
يمكننا بيع الذهب وسيصل بإذن الله تعالى إلى 1661.17 اعتمادا على التحليل الفني أيضا

----------


## doctortablet

لقد تحدثنا عن الدورة القمرية ، فهل ما بدأ من هبوط في سعر الذهب والاسترالي له علاقة او علامة في دورتنا القمرية والا احنا بنسرد معلومات ولا نتابع فقط ؟؟؟؟ 
بالأمس كانت هناك علامة وهي ال Minimum Latitude وتوقيته كان الساعة 13:15 بتوقيت جرينتش وهبوط الذهب بدأ من الأمس .

----------


## doctortablet

لو رجعنا في المشاركات التي كتبتها حين كنت اتحدث عن التواريخ وتمثيلها على مربع التسعة سنجد أن تاريخ 10/02 تم ذكره بأنه من التواريخ التي تقع على الكروسات .

----------


## doctortablet

أحب أن أنوه أن ما أكتبه من تحليلات ليست أهدافها لذات اليوم بل أهدافها أسبوعية لأني أعمل على دورات قمرية

----------


## doctortablet

حين تكلمنا عن طريقة جان لحساب الصفقات اليومية وذكرنا الطريقة التي نكون بها المربع ، وبدأت في تكوين مربع على الاكسل ، سأرفقه لكم ان شاء الله وهو النسخة الاولى فقط وما زال يحتاج لمزيد من الاضافات لحساب الاهداف والستوبات . 
طريقة العمل عليه كالتالي :
سندخل سعر الافتتاح في الخانة الاولى سنجد في الخانة التي تليها الجذر التربيعي قد تم حسابه اوتوماتيكيا ، كل ما علينا هو ان ننظر للرقم الناتج من حساب الجذر التربيعي وسنجد تحته اربعة خانات وهنا نقوم بإدخال الارقام الصحيحة تحت الجذر برقمين وفوقه برقمين وهذا هو الادخال اليدوي فقط بعدها سنجد ان المربع قد تم تعديل الارقام فيه بشكل اتوماتيكي وسأرفق صورة ان شاء الله للتوضيح . كما يمكنكم الرجوع للمشاركة التي شرحت فيها طريقة تكوين المربع .

----------


## doctortablet

صورة توضيحية

----------


## doctortablet

ذكرنا انه بالأمس كان لدينا ال Min Latitude الساعة 13:15 بتوقيت جرينتش ، نشوف مع بعض الشارت المرفق ونجد ان شمعة الساعة 14:00 صعدت وجابت القمة وبعد ذلك بدأ الهبوط ، يا ترى هل هذه مصادفة هي الأخرى ؟؟؟؟

----------


## التل

أهلين دكتورنا كيفك ؟
أنا أدخلت إفتتاح اليورو اليوم 
بس خبرني شغلي مضبوط  ؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> أهلين دكتورنا كيفك ؟
> أنا أدخلت إفتتاح اليورو اليوم 
> بس خبرني شغلي مضبوط  ؟؟

 الله ينور ليك ، تمام كدة

----------


## doctortablet

ماذا لدينا الآن لنقوم به ؟؟؟؟ 
تكلمنا عن دخول القمر للأبراج المختلفة ولكن عاوزين باكتيست نشوف بيه الكلام ده صح والا لأ ، ومش باكتيست لاثبات العلاقة لانها موجودة بالفعل ، ده احنا عاوزين كمان بالباكتيست كمان نشوف ايه هي الابراج المرتبطة بتغير في سلوك كل عملة او معدن . 
كمان بأفكر اعمل باكتيست لعام 2011 كاملا ندرس فيه حكاية المراحل الاربعة للقمر وعلاقتها بال Duad 
وهي عملية ليست بالبسيطة ولكن ان شاء الله سأعمل عليها ونعرضها عليكم بالمشيئة .

----------


## ayman_am76

*السلام علكم*  *اخي العزيز محمد*  *ارفق ملف الاكسل بعد التعديل بحيث لا يحتاج الا لادخال الافتتاح فقط وهو يحسب كل شيء اوتوماتيكيا*  *ارجو منك مراجعته تحسبا للاخطاء*  *تقبل احترامي*

----------


## doctortablet

> *السلام علكم*  *اخي العزيز محمد*  *ارفق ملف الاكسل بعد التعديل بحيث لا يحتاج الا لادخال الافتتاح فقط وهو يحسب كل شيء اوتوماتيكيا*  *ارجو منك مراجعته تحسبا للاخطاء*  *تقبل احترامي*

 أشكرك على المحاولة ولكن أنا هأقول لحضرتك المطلوب بالضبط  
اكتب مثلا سعر الافتتاح 1750 
بيكون الجذر التربيعي هو 41.83 
علشان نجيب الارقام سيبك من الكسور ، يبقى الرقم هو 41 ننزل تحته كمان رقم يبقى 40  
يبقى الارقام اللي تكون منها الحسابات هي 40 و 41 و 42 و 43 
أنا الحقيقة مش حريف اكسل بس باحاول فحضرتك لو ممكن تستخدم دالة تحذف الكسور و تعد منها زي ما عملنا كدة يبقى تمام ولسة لما اعمل طريقة حساب الدخول والخروج ان شاء الله  
واشكرك ثانية على المحاولة

----------


## mamo10

بارك الله فيك
وغفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك اللهم أمين 
وأدخلك فسيح جناته من غير حساب إن شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

لمن يريد أن يقوم بالدراسة بنفسه على دخول القمر للأبراج على ما يتداوله من عملات او معادن او مؤشرات او محاصيل ، مرفق لحضراتكم تواريخ دخول القمر للأبراج المختلفة لعامي 2011 و 2012  
لكي تقوم بالدراسة بنفسك كل ما عليك هو وضع خطوط رأسية على كل تاريخ من خلال الملفات المرفقة ثم نحول شكل الشارت الميتاتريدر الى ال Line chart 
ستجد انه عند تواريخ معينة يحدث انعكاس واضح ، حول هذه الانعكاسات انظر اين كان القمر في اي بيت والى اي بيت دخل وبالتكرار ستعلم ما هي الابراج التي تؤثر في سلوك ما تتداوله

----------


## ayman_am76

> أشكرك على المحاولة ولكن أنا هأقول لحضرتك المطلوب بالضبط  
> اكتب مثلا سعر الافتتاح 1750 
> بيكون الجذر التربيعي هو 41.83 
> علشان نجيب الارقام سيبك من الكسور ، يبقى الرقم هو 41 ننزل تحته كمان رقم يبقى 40  
> يبقى الارقام اللي تكون منها الحسابات هي 40 و 41 و 42 و 43 
> أنا الحقيقة مش حريف اكسل بس باحاول فحضرتك لو ممكن تستخدم دالة تحذف الكسور و تعد منها زي ما عملنا كدة يبقى تمام ولسة لما اعمل طريقة حساب الدخول والخروج ان شاء الله  
> واشكرك ثانية على المحاولة

  تفضل يا باشا  انت تأمر

----------


## عبد الله عمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دائماا اقرا مواضيع التي تدخل الفلك في عالم اسواق المال واشعر انها ليس لها علاقه وربما تكون صدف اذا تحقق التحليل .
ولكن القاعده العامه اني اذا تعلمت شيء اكيد سينفعني لذاا ساكون من المتابعين وساقوم بقراءة الموضوع من اوله وتحمل اسئلتي واستفساراتي الكتيره بقى . 
تحياتي واحترامي .

----------


## doctortablet

> تفضل يا باشا  انت تأمر

 ما شاء الله ده شغل مية مية ، تسلم ايديك 
ان شاء الله هاحتاجك تاني لما نحط نقاط الدخول والخروج

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> دائماا اقرا مواضيع التي تدخل الفلك في عالم اسواق المال واشعر انها ليس لها علاقه وربما تكون صدف اذا تحقق التحليل .
> ولكن القاعده العامه اني اذا تعلمت شيء اكيد سينفعني لذاا ساكون من المتابعين وساقوم بقراءة الموضوع من اوله وتحمل اسئلتي واستفساراتي الكتيره بقى . 
> تحياتي واحترامي .

 أنا اوافق حضرتك في هذا الموضوع  وعانيت منه كثيرا ووجدت السبب هو إما أن كاتب الموضوع بيقعد يلف ويدور ولا يفصح عن أدواته الحقيقية وده الغالبية بيعملوا كدة ، وايضا بعض الناس لا تفهم من المرة الاولى ، وقد حدث معي هذا كثيرا ، فاكتشفت مثلا انني قرأت معلومة في موضوع ولكن لم افهمها وعدت مرور الكرام ، وبعدين يشاء ربك اني اقرأ حاجة ففكرتني بيها رحت أقرأها فوجدت اني مريت على الموضوع ده عشرات المرات ولكن لم يكن قد أذن لي بالفهم بعد. أيضا هناك مشكلة أخرى تحول دون الفهم وهي ان الكتب تقعد تشرح وتعيد وتزيد في شارتات تاريخية وقديمة وتحس انك فهمت ولا حاجة في الآخر .

----------


## doctortablet

> تفضل يا باشا  انت تأمر

 معلش انا راجعت تاني ففيه تعديل بسيط وهو ان حضرتك عملت الارقام بالمقلوب علشان كدة المربع طالعة ارقامه بالعكس فمعلش لو ممكن تعدله تاني

----------


## doctortablet

> بارك الله فيك
> وغفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك اللهم أمين 
> وأدخلك فسيح جناته من غير حساب إن شاء الله

 اللهم آمين
ولكم مثل ذلك بفضل الله ورحمته

----------


## doctortablet

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى الدكتور إبراهيم الفقي إثر احتراق منزله وتفحم جثته هو واخته والخادمة ، وهذا الرجل تعلمت منه كثيرا وحزنت للغاية لوفاته. 
أسأل الله له ولاخته ولخادمتهم جميعا الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عقاب ولا عتاب ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## ayman_am76

> معلش انا راجعت تاني ففيه تعديل بسيط وهو ان حضرتك عملت الارقام بالمقلوب علشان كدة المربع طالعة ارقامه بالعكس فمعلش لو ممكن تعدله تاني

    تفضل يا باشا   تم التعديل  وانا تحت امرك متى احتجتني ان شاء الله  تحياتي لك

----------


## doctortablet

لدينا الآن تطبيق عملي لدراسة دخول القمر للابراج المختلفة وهذه منذ أول عام 2012 وهي على اليورو والذهب و الاسترالي والياباني

----------


## doctortablet

بقية الصور

----------


## doctortablet

> تفضل يا باشا   تم التعديل  وانا تحت امرك متى احتجتني ان شاء الله  تحياتي لك

 يسلموا ايديك 
طيب هاتقل عليك واقولك على حاجة صعبة عاوزينها لو ممكن تعرف تعملها ، في مثالنا سعر الافتتاح 1750 هنلاحظ انه موقعه بين 1743 و 1753 ، المطلوب ان الاكسل يحدد مكان سعر الافتتاح ويعلمه بين المربعات .
هي صعبة أنا عارف بس شكل حضرتك شاطر في الاكسل

----------


## samer1

> إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
> انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى الدكتور إبراهيم الفقي إثر احتراق منزله وتفحم جثته هو واخته والخادمة ، وهذا الرجل تعلمت منه كثيرا وحزنت للغاية لوفاته. 
> أسأل الله له ولاخته ولخادمتهم جميعا الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عقاب ولا عتاب ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

 إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
غفر الله لهم واسكنهم فسيح جناته

----------


## ayman_am76

> يسلموا ايديك 
> طيب هاتقل عليك واقولك على حاجة صعبة عاوزينها لو ممكن تعرف تعملها ، في مثالنا سعر الافتتاح 1750 هنلاحظ انه موقعه بين 1743 و 1753 ، المطلوب ان الاكسل يحدد مكان سعر الافتتاح ويعلمه بين المربعات .
> هي صعبة أنا عارف بس شكل حضرتك شاطر في الاكسل

 معلش ممكن توضيح
هل مكان الافتتاح ثابت بالجدول ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ratebs1968

> إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
> انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى الدكتور إبراهيم الفقي إثر احتراق منزله وتفحم جثته هو واخته والخادمة ، وهذا الرجل تعلمت منه كثيرا وحزنت للغاية لوفاته. 
> أسأل الله له ولاخته ولخادمتهم جميعا الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عقاب ولا عتاب ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

 لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
غفر الله لهم واسكنهم فسيح جناته 
وعظم الله اجركم يا دكتور

----------


## التل

> أنا اوافق حضرتك في هذا الموضوع  وعانيت منه كثيرا ووجدت السبب هو إما أن كاتب الموضوع بيقعد يلف ويدور ولا يفصح عن أدواته الحقيقية وده الغالبية بيعملوا كدة ، وايضا بعض الناس لا تفهم من المرة الاولى ، وقد حدث معي هذا كثيرا ، فاكتشفت مثلا انني قرأت معلومة في موضوع ولكن لم افهمها وعدت مرور الكرام ، وبعدين يشاء ربك اني اقرأ حاجة ففكرتني بيها رحت أقرأها فوجدت اني مريت على الموضوع ده عشرات المرات ولكن لم يكن قد أذن لي بالفهم بعد. أيضا هناك مشكلة أخرى تحول دون الفهم وهي ان الكتب تقعد تشرح وتعيد وتزيد في شارتات تاريخية وقديمة وتحس انك فهمت ولا حاجة في الآخر .

 فعلا دكتور كلامك جواهر
صدقني أن موضوعك هذا قرأته عشرات المرات
وكل مره أكتشف شيئا جديدا  !! 
سبحان الله  .....

----------


## doctortablet

> معلش ممكن توضيح
> هل مكان الافتتاح ثابت بالجدول ؟؟؟؟

 هي فرصة أيضا لأعاود الحديث عن طريقة الجدول ، وما هي الفكرة فيه والتي قد تختلف عن غيره . 
في المؤشرات التي صنعها زملاؤنا لتحديد زوايا جان كنا نضع المؤشر على سعر الافتتاح ونقوم بعملية الحساب بزوايا 45 درجة فوق وتحت بمعنى ان نقطة الحساب والارتكاز كانت هي سعر الافتتاح ، ولكن طريقة حساب الموقع الذي تحدثنا عنه مختلفة قليلا ، حيث ان سعر الافتتاح لا يعتبر هو نقطة الارتكاز التي يتم الحساب منها ، فنلاحظ اننا صحيح بنجيب جذر سعر الافتتاح بس بننزل تحتيه رقمين صحيحين وفوقيه رقمين صحيحين ، معنى الكلام ده ان نقطة الارتكاز هي مربع جذر الرقم الذي هو اقل من  رقم الافتتاح برقمين صحيحين . 
شكل الكلام كدة مكلكع ، نبسطها شوية ونقول انهم بيحاولوا بالطريقة دي يحددوا اقرب خطوط كروس يقع سعر الافتتاح بالقرب منها ، و أبسط من كل ده لو جبنا مربع التسعة بداية من واحد وحددنا عليه سعر الافتتاح هنلاقيه انه بين خطوط الكروسات في مكان ما فهم بدل ما يعملوا كدة حسبوها بالطريقة التي ذكرناها وهذا يدفعنا لاعادة التفكير في تطوير مؤشراتنا التي نستخدمها لحساب زوايا جان والطريقة سهلة مش صعبة فاحنا كنا بنحطها على سعر الافتتاح ونحسب منه الزوايا ، اللي ممكن نعمله دلوقت هو اننا نستخدم الجدول بتاعنا ده ونشوف الرقم اللي طلع في المركز ونروح نحط عليه مؤشراتنا ونحسب 45 درجة منه فوق وتحت لغاية 8 مرات . 
اللي فهم ماشي واللي لسة مش فاهم هنحط مثال باستخدام مؤشراتنا على الميتا تريدر علشان نفهم مع بعض ، لان المربع اللي بنشتغل فيه دلوقت بيحسب من المركز بتاعه وبيزود 45 درجة 8 مرات . 
علشان ما نتوهش اكتر من كدة نرجع ونتكلم على جدولنا لان الارقام طالعة فيه علطول بدون تعقيدات ، بعد ما نكون كونا الجدول بنشوف سعر الافتتاح فين بمعنى انه اين يقع بالنسبة للمربعات الاخرى ، سنجد انه يقع بين قيمتين من قيم المربع والاتنين بيشتغلوا بالنسبة له كدعم ومقاومة . 
نركز بقى مع بعض ونلاحظ ان الارقام على مربعنا تتزايد مع عقارب الساعة و تتناقص لو مشينا عكسها ، علشان ما نتلخبطش حط ايدك على المركز بتاع المربع شماله هتلاقي الرقم اكبر لف مع عقارب الساعة هتجده يتزايد ونفس الشيء في اللفة التانية والتالتة وده مهم علشان نفهم فين هتكون نقاط الدخول والاهداف و الاستوبات

----------


## doctortablet

في الصورة المرفقة هنستخدم مثال ان سعر الافتتاح هو 1750 وبعد ما كونا الجدول بنروح ندور ال 1750 دي مكانها فين وبنعملها يدوي وانا كتبتها لحضراتكم ومعلم عليها باللون الاصفر ونتابع الشرح ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

نلاحظ ان سعر الافتتاح وهو 1750 يقع بين قيمتين على المربع وهما 1743.06 و 1753.52  
القيمتين دول بيشتغلوا كخطوط دعم ومقاومة لسعر الافتتاح اللي هو 1750 
طيب احنا قلنا اننا بنلف مع عقارب الساعة فتزيد الارقام على المربع و تتناقص لو مشينا عكس عقارب الساعة ، معنى الكلام ده انه احنا نبيع فيما هو اقل من 1743.06 ونشتري فيما هو اعلى من 1753.52 
طيب فين الاهداف ؟؟؟؟ 
الاهداف بتكون الرقم التالي في اتجاه الحركة ، فلو تحرك السعر من 1750 باتجاه ال 1753.52 يبقى كدة ماشيين في اتجاه عقارب الساعة ، يبقى هنشتري فيما بعد ال 1753.52 ويكون هدفنا الرقم التالي على المربع في اتجاه الدوران وهو 1764 
ولو تحرك السعر من 1750 باتجاه ال 1743.06 فمعنى كدة اننا ماشيين عكس عقارب الساعو وهنبيع فيما هو اقل من 1743.06 والهدف هو الرقم التالي في اتجاه الحركة على المربع وهو هنا 1732.64 
ارجو اننا نكون فاهمين لغاية كدة

----------


## doctortablet

هنكمل مثالنا ونقول لنفترض ان السعر تحرك من 1750 باتجاه ال 1753.52 وفتحنا صفقة شراء واستمر السعر في الصعود حتى الهدف وهو هنا 1764 ووصل السعر هناك بالفعل ، فماذا نفعل بعد ذلك ؟؟؟؟ 
يحدد صاحب الطريقة هنا ويقول إذا افلح السعر بالاستمرار لمدة 5 دقائق كاملة البقاء فوق الهدف وهو هنا 1764 نكمل صفقة الشراء وننتظر ولا نقفلها اما لو لاحظنا انه لم يصمد وبدأ ينزل نقفل الصفقة ونحصد ارباحها.

----------


## doctortablet

أمامنا الىن احد امرين بعد ان وصلنا للرقم 1764 وهو اما ان يصمد السعر فوقه لمدة 5 دقائق وفي هذه الحالة نستمر واما ان يقل عنه ، في حالة إذا ما قل عنه ماذا نفعل ؟؟؟ 
نأخذ القيمة الفعلية التي توقف عندها السعر لتصبح هي نقطة القياس الجديدة وندخلها في المربع فتنتج عندنا ارقام جديدة نحدد من خلالها دخول الصفقات الجديدة بنفس الطريقة ، ولكن هنا نلاحط ان الهدف بيكون هو رقم المربع فمثلا قلنا انه 1764 ولكن فعليا الهدف بنحسبه على اساس ان الرقم 1764 هيكون مقاومة فيكون حسابنا للهدف كالتالي وهو ناتج ضرب رقم المربع الذي سيعمل كمقاومة في 0.9995 
في حالة البيع سيكون رقم المربع الهدف يعمل كدعم وفي هذه الحالة هدفنا منه هيكون ناتج ضربه في 1.0005 
بس فين الستوبات ؟؟؟ 
الموقع والبرنامج بتاعهم ما حددش استوبات ، فهل ممكن احنا نحددها ؟؟؟ اللي فهم ممكن يقولنا فين نحط الاستوبات .

----------


## mamo10

الاستوب بالنسبة للشراء هو  1743.06 اما  البيع هو 1753.52
لكن فى سؤال بالنسبة لجان كان بيتسخدم  سعر الاغلاق فايهما تفضل سعر الاغلاق ام الافتتاح
ولماذا اخى خمس دقائق فقط

----------


## doctortablet

ايه تاني لم نتكلم فيه ؟؟؟؟ 
لم نتحدث بعد عن الاقترانات الهليو وقواعدها ، وايضا لم نذكر قوانين جورج باير الفلكية في تجارة القمح و بالطبع ليس الاغلبية من هواة التجارة في القمح لذا لو وجدت ما يكفي من الوقت فسأعرضها في موضوع منفصل تماما بعنوان قوانين جورج باير الفلكية في تجارة القمح لانني اعتقد انها لا تهم الاغلبية هنا . 
ربما نتحدث ايضا بعض الشيء عن دائرة ال 24  
لذا اود ان استريح قليلا وسأجيب فقط عن الاستفسارات ولو كانت هناك تنبيهات بخصوص الصفقات سأكتبها واترككم الآن لتقرؤا جيدا ما تمت كتابته ومن كان له استفسار سأجيب عليه ان شاء الله تعالى 
في أمان الله

----------


## doctortablet

> الاستوب بالنسبة للشراء هو  1743.06 اما  البيع هو 1753.52
> لكن فى سؤال بالنسبة لجان كان بيتسخدم  سعر الاغلاق فايهما تفضل سعر الاغلاق ام الافتتاح
> ولماذا اخى خمس دقائق فقط

 كلام جميل بس احنا شارين بعد الارقام دي او بايعين تحتها مباشرة فكدة هيكون الستوب قريب جدا فلو ممكن نوسعه شوية . 
جان كان بيستخدم سعر الاغلاق لسبب وهو انه كان بيتاجر في القمح والمحاصيل ودي لها جلسات تداول ولا تعمل طوال اليوم بينما في الفوركس التجارة مستمرة 24 ساعة ولا فرق يذكر بين سعر الاغلاق والشراء ، هي ممكن تفرق في حاجتين بس وهما ما بين نهاية الاسبوع وبدايته لانه وكما تعرف بنشوف جابات كتير . 
ورأيي الشخصي اننا نستخدم سعر الافتتاح لانه المفروض وكقاعدة عامة وآمنة انك تقفل كل صفقاتك مع نهاية الاسبوع او تعمل لها هيدج احتياطي تحسبا لحدوث جابات وتفكها لو ما فيش جاب . 
بالنسبة للخمس دقائق فهذا هو خلاصة تجاربهم وانا قريت عن نظام اسمه ال Zone trader بيشترط سبع دقائق متصلة بدون ارتداد ولهم في ذلك سببهم وخلاصة تجاربهم اما انا فهذا هو ما اعرفه فقط .

----------


## mamo10

وبالنسبة للقيم  1.0005  و    0.9995 انا بصراحة مش فاهم الجزئية دى  
ومعلش استحملنى علشان انا مش مصدق نفسى انا بكلم حضرتك 
كنت عايز اعرف هل قارءت على حضارة المايا وو هل لها استفادة منها فى الفوركس

----------


## Ratebs1968

> أمامنا الىن احد امرين بعد ان وصلنا للرقم 1764 وهو اما ان يصمد السعر فوقه لمدة 5 دقائق وفي هذه الحالة نستمر واما ان يقل عنه ، في حالة إذا ما قل عنه ماذا نفعل ؟؟؟ 
> نأخذ القيمة الفعلية التي توقف عندها السعر لتصبح هي نقطة القياس الجديدة وندخلها في المربع فتنتج عندنا ارقام جديدة نحدد من خلالها دخول الصفقات الجديدة بنفس الطريقة ، ولكن هنا نلاحط ان الهدف بيكون هو رقم المربع فمثلا قلنا انه 1764 ولكن فعليا الهدف بنحسبه على اساس ان الرقم 1764 هيكون مقاومة فيكون حسابنا للهدف كالتالي وهو ناتج ضرب رقم المربع الذي سيعمل كمقاومة في 0.9995 
> في حالة البيع سيكون رقم المربع الهدف يعمل كدعم وفي هذه الحالة هدفنا منه هيكون ناتج ضربه في 1.0005 
> بس فين الستوبات ؟؟؟ 
> الموقع والبرنامج بتاعهم ما حددش استوبات ، فهل ممكن احنا نحددها ؟؟؟ اللي فهم ممكن يقولنا فين نحط الاستوبات .

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل الخير يا دكتور لما تقدمه لاخوانك 
بالنسبة لمكان الاستوب وبعد الرجوع للموقع فانه يضع الستوب احد ارقام المربع وهو اول رقم عكس اتجاه الصفقة المفعلة والاتي مثال من الموقع باستخدام الرقم 1750 
والستوب موضح باللون الاحمر
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1753.51   Targets: 1763.11 - 1773.62 - 1784.16 - 1794.74 Stoploss : 1743.06 Sell at / below: 1743.06   Targets: 1733.5 - 1723.11 - 1712.74 - 1702.41 Stoploss : 1753.51 
ولدي ملاحظة يا دكتور ان الاخوة في مؤشر Amro Gann 8-2 كانت حسبتهم للثمانية خطوط اعلى واسفل نقطة الافتتاح مبنية على اساس ان الدورة الكاملة 360درجة باضافة 0.25 لجذر سعر الافتتاح وثم تربيعه ولكن الموقع استخدم 0.125 اي ان لكي يتم السعر 360 درجة اضاف 1 وليس 2

----------


## doctortablet

> وبالنسبة للقيم  1.0005  و    0.9995 انا بصراحة مش فاهم الجزئية دى  
> ومعلش استحملنى علشان انا مش مصدق نفسى انا بكلم حضرتك 
> كنت عايز اعرف هل قارءت على حضارة المايا وو هل لها استفادة منها فى الفوركس

 أنا تحت أمر حضرتك ، اسأل براحتك 
شوف يا سيدي الفاضل  
علشان نفهم الحكاية ببساطة أكتر ، خلينا نمثل المربع على الشارت بأننا نضع خطوط على السعر بمعنى ان كل رقم من ارقام المربعات سنضع خط افقي على الشات لتمثيله ، والطريقة دي هي اللي الكل شغال بيها لانها مرئية وما فيش حد بيستخدم المربع كما نفعل الآن ، ببساطة شديدة لما السعر يتجه للأعلى سيجد امامه مقاومة ، المقاومة ممثلة بخط وهذا الخط له سعر ، لما نيجي نحسب الهدف ما بنحسبوش بنفس الرقم الذي يمثله الخط بل نضربه في 0.9995 يعني باختصار اقل منه بشوية ، والعكس لما السعر ينزل سيجد دعما فبنحسب منه بقيمة 1.0005 يعني فوق منه بسنة صغيرة كدة . 
بالنسبة للمايا فلها تطبيقات ولكنها تختص بدورات طويلة نوعا ما وممكن حضرتك تروح على اليوتيوب وتبحث بكلمة astroecon 
هتلاقي كذا حلقة بيشرح فيهم صاحب الموقع الطرق التي ذكرتها في فعالية الاقترانات ومن ضمنها حلقة عن المايا

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل الخير يا دكتور لما تقدمه لاخوانك 
> بالنسبة لمكان الاستوب وبعد الرجوع للموقع فانه يضع الستوب احد ارقام المربع وهو اول رقم عكس اتجاه الصفقة المفعلة والاتي مثال من الموقع باستخدام الرقم 1750 
> والستوب موضح باللون الاحمر
> Recommendation:
> Buy at / above: 1753.51   Targets: 1763.11 - 1773.62 - 1784.16 - 1794.74 Stoploss : 1743.06 Sell at / below: 1743.06   Targets: 1733.5 - 1723.11 - 1712.74 - 1702.41 Stoploss : 1753.51 
> ولدي ملاحظة يا دكتور ان الاخوة في مؤشر Amro Gann 8-2 كانت حسبتهم للثمانية خطوط اعلى واسفل نقطة الافتتاح مبنية على اساس ان الدورة الكاملة 360درجة باضافة 0.25 لجذر سعر الافتتاح وثم تربيعه ولكن الموقع استخدم 0.125 اي ان لكي يتم السعر 360 درجة اضاف 1 وليس 2

 
كلام ممتاز جدا وملاحظات رائعة  
أولا يا سيدي الفاضل حين عرضت الموقع عرضته لزميلنا الذي طلب استخدام طريقة المربعات للدخول في صفقات يومية ، فأعطيتكم الموقع ولكنه ليس محور تركيزي لأنني وكما قلت اعمل على الصفقات بشكل أسبوعي وفي دورة القمر ، وعلق أحد زملائنا برغبته في معرفة الطريقة حتى انه إذا أغلق الموقع او وقع نعرف نشتغل براحتنا فرددت بأن الطريقة موجودة وسأشرحها وهذا ما قمت به بالفعل ، ولكن فعليا انا لا استخدم هذا الموقع وقد طرحته للتجربة ، وهذا ما جعلني لا انتبه لانهم حاطين ستوب ، فنقطة تركيزي كانت في شرح الطريقة وفلتت مني حكاية الستوب ، والحمد لله أنك استدركت ما فاتني منها . 
بالنسبة لطريقة حساب الموقع يقوم بزيادة 0.125 وهي عبارة عن 45 درجة 8 مرات ، خلينا نضرب 45 في 8 الناتج هو 360 درجة . 
ومن المتعارف عليه انه على مستوى التجارة بشكل يومي الزاوية 45 ومضاعفاتها هي الفعالة بشكل ملحوظ ومميز ، معنى الكلام ده اننا من كل نقطة ارتكاز بنحسب دورة كاملة . 
ما هو احنا جبنا سعر الافتتاح واخدنا جذره ونزلنا تحته رقمين وطلعنا فوقه رقمين ، ومن كل رقم حسبنا دورة كاملة  ، معنى الكلام ده انه عندي دورتين كاملتين تحت جذر رقم الافتتاح ودورتين كاملتين فوقه ، ارجو انها تكون وصلت كدة .

----------


## doctortablet

إيه يا ترى اللي ممكن نستفيده من طريقة الموقع في الحسابات دي ؟؟؟؟ 
اللي ممكن نستفيده هو فكرة مهمة للغاية وهي متى وكيف نقيس كسر المقاومات والدعوم لخطوط الكروسات . 
إزاي الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟ 
زملنا الفاضل والذي سأل بخصوص الخمس دقائق ولماذا هي خمس دقائق بالضبط ، هذا ينبهنا الى أهمية هذه الفكرة ، ولكن يا ترى إذا كانت خمس دقائق او سبع دقائق كما ذكر في نظام تداول آخر أشرت اليه ، فما هي الفترة الزمنية التي يمكن ان نعتمدها في الفترات الاطول ؟؟؟؟ 
الحقيقة هنا انا مش هاخترع ولكن هناك نظام متبع وتمت دراسته في ذلك وقد أشرت اليه في معرض الحديث من قبل حين تكلمت عن جدول جان الهرمي ، فهم يعتمدون حدوث الكسر إذا كان سعر الاغلاق فوق او تحت خط الكسر لجلستين متتاليتين وبما هو اكبر من خمسين نقطة . 
يبقى الفكرة دي لها أساس ، وقلت في اليورودولار انه إذا كسر حاجز ال 1330 سيكمل للاعلى وإذا كسر حاجز ال 1300 سيكمل للاسفل ، وهنا نؤكد على فكرة تأكيد الكسر باستخدام النقاط وبالفترة الزمنية التي تم تحديدها لاعتماد الكسر ككسر فعال ، يعني مش معنى انه طلع فوق 1330 بعشر نقاط انه كسره خلاص او انه نزل تحت ال 1300 بخمسة عشر نقطة مثلا انه كسره خلاص ، هناك شروط لتأكيد الكسر واعتماده ككسر فعال . 
هذه الشروط موجودة في جدول جان الهرمي الذي اشرت اليه من قبل

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا حضراتكم تبحثون عن وتريدون الربح ، قد شرحنا عن الفلك والزوايا و مربعات جان ، ومما لا شك فيه انكم تريدون صفقات مضمونة سواءا على المدى المتوسط او القصير ، من كل ما ذكرت أستطيع ان اقول لكم ان السر هو في مربع جان ، حتى الفلك له علاقة به ، ولذلك سأعمد إلى تغيير استراتيجية الموضوع ككل فسنستخدم شيئين معا للمتابعة والدخول في صفقات حية او تجريبية كل كما يحب ، سنستخدم الموقع المذكور من قبل وسنستخدم للمدى الاطول جدول جان الهرمي وسنستخدم مربعنا على الجانزيللا للتحليل ، بمعنى اننا سنبدأ التطبيقات الحية والفعالة ان شاء الله . 
و قد فتح موضوع من قبل يتحدى الجانوية ويطلب منهم الدخول في صفقات حية او تجريبية مرئية بدلا من العك اللي عمالين نعكه من وجهة نظرهم ، فاللي يحب منهم ممكن يتابعنا ويسرنا ذلك ونبدأ بهذه الطريقة ان شاء الله بداية من اسبوع التداول القادم فكونوا معنا بإذن الله .

----------


## الزيرو

> طبعا حضراتكم تبحثون عن وتريدون الربح ، قد شرحنا عن الفلك والزوايا و مربعات جان ، ومما لا شك فيه انكم تريدون صفقات مضمونة سواءا على المدى المتوسط او القصير ، من كل ما ذكرت أستطيع ان اقول لكم ان السر هو في مربع جان ، حتى الفلك له علاقة به ، ولذلك سأعمد إلى تغيير استراتيجية الموضوع ككل فسنستخدم شيئين معا للمتابعة والدخول في صفقات حية او تجريبية كل كما يحب ، سنستخدم الموقع المذكور من قبل وسنستخدم للمدى الاطول جدول جان الهرمي وسنستخدم مربعنا على الجانزيللا للتحليل ، بمعنى اننا سنبدأ التطبيقات الحية والفعالة ان شاء الله . 
> و قد فتح موضوع من قبل يتحدى الجانوية ويطلب منهم الدخول في صفقات حية او تجريبية مرئية بدلا من العك اللي عمالين نعكه من وجهة نظرهم ، فاللي يحب منهم ممكن يتابعنا ويسرنا ذلك ونبدأ بهذه الطريقة ان شاء الله بداية من اسبوع التداول القادم فكونوا معنا بإذن الله .

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
هو ده .. 
مفيش حاجة تثبت الطريقة والمعلومة أفضل من التطبيق العملي ..
متابعين معاك يا معلم ..   
ربنا يوفقك ..

----------


## الزيرو

> طبعا حضراتكم تبحثون عن وتريدون الربح ، قد شرحنا عن الفلك والزوايا و مربعات جان ، ومما لا شك فيه انكم تريدون صفقات مضمونة سواءا على المدى المتوسط او القصير ، من كل ما ذكرت أستطيع ان اقول لكم ان السر هو في مربع جان ، حتى الفلك له علاقة به ، ولذلك سأعمد إلى تغيير استراتيجية الموضوع ككل فسنستخدم شيئين معا للمتابعة والدخول في صفقات حية او تجريبية كل كما يحب ، سنستخدم الموقع المذكور من قبل وسنستخدم للمدى الاطول جدول جان الهرمي وسنستخدم مربعنا على الجانزيللا للتحليل ، بمعنى اننا سنبدأ التطبيقات الحية والفعالة ان شاء الله . 
> و قد فتح موضوع من قبل يتحدى الجانوية ويطلب منهم الدخول في صفقات حية او تجريبية مرئية بدلا من العك اللي عمالين نعكه من وجهة نظرهم ، فاللي يحب منهم ممكن يتابعنا ويسرنا ذلك ونبدأ بهذه الطريقة ان شاء الله بداية من اسبوع التداول القادم فكونوا معنا بإذن الله .

 يا ريت بس نعرف نوعية الصفقات هتكون سوينجات ولا سكالبنج ..؟؟
وهل سنعمل على أزواج معينة أم على أي زوج ..؟؟
وهل سنعمل في جميع الأسواق ام في أسواق معينة ..؟؟ 
يعني نريد أن نعرف قليلاً عن طريقة الدخول في صفقات ..

----------


## التل

ما شاء الله عليك دكتورنا
تسلم ايدك لكل كلمه تخطها
ويعطيك العافيه لكل جهد تبذله 
وصدقني موضوعك من أفضل المواضيع التي قرأتها في مسيرتي الفوركسيه !! 
وكم أحب أن نتعرف عليك أكثر وعن طبيعه عملك وعمرك ؟؟ 
هذا من إعجابنا بك طبعا  .....

----------


## Ratebs1968

> كلام ممتاز جدا وملاحظات رائعة  
> أولا يا سيدي الفاضل حين عرضت الموقع عرضته لزميلنا الذي طلب استخدام طريقة المربعات للدخول في صفقات يومية ، فأعطيتكم الموقع ولكنه ليس محور تركيزي لأنني وكما قلت اعمل على الصفقات بشكل أسبوعي وفي دورة القمر ، وعلق أحد زملائنا برغبته في معرفة الطريقة حتى انه إذا أغلق الموقع او وقع نعرف نشتغل براحتنا فرددت بأن الطريقة موجودة وسأشرحها وهذا ما قمت به بالفعل ، ولكن فعليا انا لا استخدم هذا الموقع وقد طرحته للتجربة ، وهذا ما جعلني لا انتبه لانهم حاطين ستوب ، فنقطة تركيزي كانت في شرح الطريقة وفلتت مني حكاية الستوب ، والحمد لله أنك استدركت ما فاتني منها . 
> بالنسبة لطريقة حساب الموقع يقوم بزيادة 0.125 وهي عبارة عن 45 درجة 8 مرات ، خلينا نضرب 45 في 8 الناتج هو 360 درجة . 
> ومن المتعارف عليه انه على مستوى التجارة بشكل يومي الزاوية 45 ومضاعفاتها هي الفعالة بشكل ملحوظ ومميز ، معنى الكلام ده اننا من كل نقطة ارتكاز بنحسب دورة كاملة . 
> ما هو احنا جبنا سعر الافتتاح واخدنا جذره ونزلنا تحته رقمين وطلعنا فوقه رقمين ، ومن كل رقم حسبنا دورة كاملة ، معنى الكلام ده انه عندي دورتين كاملتين تحت جذر رقم الافتتاح ودورتين كاملتين فوقه ، ارجو انها تكون وصلت كدة .

 جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور وما قصرت اثابك الله

----------


## doctortablet

> ما شاء الله عليك دكتورنا
> تسلم ايدك لكل كلمه تخطها
> ويعطيك العافيه لكل جهد تبذله 
> وصدقني موضوعك من أفضل المواضيع التي قرأتها في مسيرتي الفوركسيه !! 
> وكم أحب أن نتعرف عليك أكثر وعن طبيعه عملك وعمرك ؟؟ 
> هذا من إعجابنا بك طبعا  .....

 الله يبارك فيك يا سيدي الفاضل 
أنا مهنتي صيدلي و أشغل وظيفة مدير انتاج في احدى كبرى شركات تصنيع الدواء في الخليج وعمري 37 سنة وطبعا واضح من لهجتي اني مصري

----------


## doctortablet

> يا ريت بس نعرف نوعية الصفقات هتكون سوينجات ولا سكالبنج ..؟؟
> وهل سنعمل على أزواج معينة أم على أي زوج ..؟؟
> وهل سنعمل في جميع الأسواق ام في أسواق معينة ..؟؟ 
> يعني نريد أن نعرف قليلاً عن طريقة الدخول في صفقات ..

 أن شاء الله سنقوم بالتحليل مع بعض وستجد ان شاء الله ما يسرك ، المهم ان تدعو لنا بالتوفيق والقبول

----------


## doctortablet

إن شاء الله تعالى سنعمل على تحليل ومتابعة 11 زوج عملة و الذهب أيضا ان شاء الله وربما نضيف لهم القمح  
هذه الازواج هي : الاسترالي و والنيوزيلاندي و والكندي و والفرنك والياباني و واليورو والباوند في مقابل الدولار الامريكي  
وعندنا كمان ان شاء الله اليوروفرانك و اليوروباوند و اليوروين و الباوندين

----------


## التل

ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك
طيب عندي ملاحظه بسيطه ...؟
أنا متحمس لبرنامج الجانزيلا بشكل كبير
فهل سيكون له نصيب من الشرح بشكل أكبر ؟ 
أعرف ان وقتك ثمين ولكن معروفك لن ننساه أبدا  
وما شاء الله فكرك وعبقريتك نفخر بها جدا كعرب ومسلمين 
بالتوفيق يا غالي

----------


## doctortablet

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك
> طيب عندي ملاحظه بسيطه ...؟
> أنا متحمس لبرنامج الجانزيلا بشكل كبير
> فهل سيكون له نصيب من الشرح بشكل أكبر ؟ 
> أعرف ان وقتك ثمين ولكن معروفك لن ننساه أبدا  
> وما شاء الله فكرك وعبقريتك نفخر بها جدا كعرب ومسلمين 
> بالتوفيق يا غالي

 بارك الله فيك يا اخي الفاضل على ثنائك هذا وما لفت نظري فيه هو كلمة عرب ومسلمين ، وهنا أدعوكم جميعا أن تعملوا وتجدوا وتجتهدوا كعرب ومسلمين ، يقول تعالى : ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا الى الله وعمل صالحا وقال انني من المسلمين  
إذا فالمراحل هي ان تقول و تعمل ثم تنسب وتختم كل ذلك بانتمائك للمسلمين والاسلام . 
ولله تعالى عطائين ، عطاء يسمى عطاء الربوبية وعطاء يسمى بعطاء الالوهية ، وعطاء الربوبية للجميع مسلم وكافر يحكمه قانون الاخذ بالاسباب بمعنى ان من يحسن الاخذ بالاسباب سيحصل على النتائج ، فالأرض حين يلقى فيها البذر تنبت ولا يهم من بذر هل هو مؤمن او كافر ، وهنا نجد سر تفوق الغرب علينا لأنهم أحسنوا الأخذ بالأسباب فحصدور النتائج ضمن نطاق عطاء الربوبية ، أما عطاء الالوهية فهو مخصوص للمسلمين والمؤمنين فقط . 
ولذلك نلخص الكلام فنقول ان عطاء الربوبية يعطيه الله لمن احب ولمن لا يحب ، اما عطاء الالوهية فيعطيه لمن احب فقط .

----------


## doctortablet

إن شاء الله سيكون التحليل واضح ومشروح بالبرامج والمصادر والطرق التي سنعتمد عليها ، وليس الهدف أن يتم ربط الناس بالموضوع ومتابعته ، ولكن الهدف هو انه بعد فترة كلكم ان شاء الله ستتقنون الطريقة بحيث ان كل واحد ممكن يشتغل ويحلل لوحده و بعدين ان شاء الله اجد كل واحد فاتح موضوع منفصل ليعرض فيه اعماله الخاصة بإذن الله . 
ربما يستغرب البعض اننا ممكن نحلل 11 زوج مع بعض في نفس الوقت ولكن الطريقة تتعامل مع الشارتات بدون عنوان ، بمعنى انك بتفتح اي شارت وتحلله بدون ما تعرف ده بتاع ايه اصلا لان الطريقة واحدة وقد عرضنا معظمها من خلال الشرح ولكن ربما المتابعة الحية ستدخلنا في مرحلة اتقان الطريقة بصورة افضل .

----------


## التل

والله يا حكيمنا ردودك بالصميم  !! 
وما شاء الله عليك ( بتاع كله ) 
زادك الله من علمه وثبت خطاك 
بس ما قلتلي بالنسبه للجانزيلا ... 
لم نعرف أسراره بعد  !! 
كيف نربطه بالأشكال الهندسيه والأبراج  .. و .. و  ؟؟ 
أعرف أثقلنا عليك ولكن عشمنا فيك كبير  
وصدقني علمنا الفوركس الصبر وطوله البال  
ومعاك متابعين .. 
وموضوعك على الجهاز 24/7 
وآسف على تطفلي وإزعاجك المستمر  ...

----------


## doctortablet

> والله يا حكيمنا ردودك بالصميم  !! 
> وما شاء الله عليك ( بتاع كله ) 
> زادك الله من علمه وثبت خطاك 
> بس ما قلتلي بالنسبه للجانزيلا ... 
> لم نعرف أسراره بعد  !! 
> كيف نربطه بالأشكال الهندسيه والأبراج  .. و .. و  ؟؟ 
> أعرف أثقلنا عليك ولكن عشمنا فيك كبير  
> وصدقني علمنا الفوركس الصبر وطوله البال  
> ومعاك متابعين .. 
> ...

 أولا انا اعتقد ان حضرتك سوري من خلال معرفتي بلهجة السوريين .
ثانيا أنا لا أدري لماذا تبالغون في الاعتذار وتصفون انفسكم بالمتطفلين او ما شابه ، فحضرتك وكل قاريء لكم الحق في السؤال والمعارضة والاستفسار ، فلابد ان نسأل انفسنا لماذا نفتح هذه المواضيع النقاشية ، هل هو استعراض مثلا ، ما هو ما حدش يعرفني اصلا علشان افرد عضلاتي عليه ، علشان اوهم نفسي اني عبقري وما حصلتش ما انا هاتكشف بعد شوية لو كنت عايش في الوهم وعاوز الناس تعيش فيه معايا . 
الموضوع هنا لتبادل الخبرات ولنتعلم من بعضنا البعض ، ثم ينصرف كل منا الى حال سبيله فإن وجد من غيره خيرا دعا له وان وجد سوءا عفا عنه واستغفر له . 
هناك سر خطير جدا لمن يريدون كسب الاموال لا يدركه الكثيرون ، وهو انهم سألوا اغنى اغياء العالم ودرسوا حياتهم وشخصياتهم فوجدوا شيئا غريبا للغاية ، وهو انهم جميعا لم تكن النقود تعني لهم قيمة في ذاتها ، بل كانت لهم طموحات اعلى واسمى . 
من منطلق معتقداتنا الاسلامية لدينا سر نقوله لو فهمناه سيوسع الله لنا وعلينا ، وهو أنه في كل يوم نصبح فيه ينادي ملكان اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا واعط ممسكا تلفا . 
ان اردت مالا فأنفق ولكن فيما يرضي الله ، وطوبى لمن جرت أرزاق الناس على يديه . 
ضربت المثل في يوم من الايام وقلت لو انك اب وعندك اطفال وتعطي كل واحد منهم مصروفا فوجدت احدهم يكنزه وواحدا يصرفه في الفاضي وثالثا يعطي اخوانه فمن سيعجبك ، المنطق بيقول انه اللي بيدي اخوانه ، لانك عاوز ولادك ايد واحدة ، ولما تيجي تديهم تاني هتزود ابنك اللي بيدي لاخواته واللي بيكنز بتقوله كفاية عليك ما انت ما بتديش غيرك واللي بيصرف في الفاضي ممكن تمنع عنه . 
هذا ولله المثل الاعلى ، من جرت ارزاق الناس علي يديه يزيده الله من الرزق ، فإن أردت ان يزيد رزقك فاستجلب ارزاق غيرك على يديك . 
الشيء الذي اضحكني انني ذكرت هذا المثال امام شخص فكان رده ظريف ، فقال اللي بيعطي اخوانه ما باعطيه ، ليش يا عمي قال : لانه مغفل بيعطي اخوانه من فلوسه . 
حينها قلت له هذه هي المعادلة الارضية وعمرك ما هتنجح لا في تجارة ولا غيرها لانك تستجلب الرزق لك فقط فيكفيك منه القليل ولن تجد فائضا لانك لا تنوى اعطاء غيرك . 
يقول ربنا في الحديث القدسي : وعزتي وجلالي لأرزقن من لا حيلة له حتى يتعجب أصحاب الحيل  
و أنتم قد آتاكم الله حيلة لاكتساب الرزق فلماذا لا تسخرونها ويتحقق قول ربنا في حديثه القدسي ، فمنا العاجز ومنا المريض ومنا المحتاج ولا حيلة لهم ، فيأتيهم الرزق على ايديكم ، بمعنى آخر هؤلاء العاجزين عن اكتساب الارزاق سيأتيهم رزقهم سواءا بك او بغيرك ، يبقى الافضل اننا نكون مستعملين من الله على كسب هؤلاء لارزاقهم ، من تتمكن هذه الفكرة من عقله وقلبه فليبشر بخير كثير ، ومن كان همه نفسه فلن ينال من الرزق الا ما يكفيه فقط .

----------


## mamo10

بصراحة انا فى نفسى سؤال وانا اسف انى بطرحة عليك  لكن محيرنى جدآ  وانا اقسم بالله  ما بحسد حد و يعلم  ربى    ذلك
حضرتك والدكتور حمادة ما شاء الله فى الفوركس لماذا تعمل يا اخى وتتغرب و الدكتور حمادة ايضآ فى معملة
هل الفوركس لا ينفع عمل ثابت

----------


## التل

> بصراحة انا فى نفسى سؤال وانا اسف انى بطرحة عليك  لكن محيرنى جدآ  وانا اقسم بالله  ما بحسد حد و يعلم  ربى    ذلك
> حضرتك والدكتور حمادة ما شاء الله فى الفوركس لماذا تعمل يا اخى وتتغرب و الدكتور حمادة ايضآ فى معملة

 سأجيب عن الدكتور بعد إذنه  
لا متعه في الحياة بدون عمل  !! 
وكما أسلف الدكتور بالمشاركه السابقه 
العطاء وإسعاد الآخرين لهما ثواب الدنيا والأخره 
وعلى ابسط مستوى وهو عائله الفرد نفسه 
إسعاد الزوجه والاولاد والأهل ومن ثم الأخوان والأصدقاء وهكذا 
والمال وسيله وأصبح في هذا العصر الحديث من أهمها على الإطلاق للأسف !! 
والناس وسائل لبعضها بعضأ  ... 
ويكفيك كما قال حكيمنا  
خذ بالأسباب وستجد الجواب بنفسك  ؟؟

----------


## mamo10

> سأجيب عن الدكتور بعد إذنه  
> لا متعه في الحياة بدون عمل  !! 
> وكما أسلف الدكتور بالمشاركه السابقه 
> العطاء وإسعاد الآخرين لهما ثواب الدنيا والأخره 
> وعلى ابسط مستوى وهو عائله الفرد نفسه 
> إسعاد الزوجه والاولاد والأهل ومن ثم الأخوان والأصدقاء وهكذا 
> والمال وسيله وأصبح في هذا العصر الحديث من أهمها على الإطلاق للأسف !! 
> والناس وسائل لبعضها بعضأ  ... 
> ويكفيك كما قال حكيمنا  
> خذ بالأسباب وستجد الجواب بنفسك  ؟؟

 شكرآ يا اخى على الرد لكن انا قصدى هل الفوركس ممكن ان يكون عمل ثابت ام لا

----------


## doctortablet

> بصراحة انا فى نفسى سؤال وانا اسف انى بطرحة عليك  لكن محيرنى جدآ  وانا اقسم بالله  ما بحسد حد و يعلم  ربى    ذلك
> حضرتك والدكتور حمادة ما شاء الله فى الفوركس لماذا تعمل يا اخى وتتغرب و الدكتور حمادة ايضآ فى معملة

 الحقيقة دعني أشكرك على هذا السؤال القيم والجميل للغاية لأن اجابته فيها سر كمان من الاسرار التي ربما ظللت سنوات طويلة افكر فيها حتى أدركت الحكمة . 
بس خليني أحط سؤالك بشكل أكثر فظاعة ، و أنا مش قصدي حضرتك لانه نيتك طيبة ان شاء الله ، لكن بيدور في أذهان المعارضين والذين ينظرون الينا نظرة انكار او استهزاء او ما شابه ، السؤال بيقول : يا اخي ما دمتم فالحين قوي كدة كنتم نفعتم انفسكم وامتهنتم المهنة دي وخلاص ، فالحين بس تصدعونا لو كنتم نفعتم كنتم تنفعوا انقسكم بالأول ، مش هو ده اللي بيدور في أذهان الغالبية ، زي ما لقيت تعليق مرة معناه انه يعني لو ربنا فتح لك السر هتيجي تكتبه في منتدى ؟؟؟ 
كلها اسئلة منطقية جدا ولكنها تقع ضمن الحسابات والمعادلات الارضية في النظر للأشياء ، طيب عاوزين نشوف التفسير بقى ، أنا ممكن افسر لك وضعي ولكن وضع الدكتور حمادة هو أدرى به . 
قصتي يا سيدي بدأت حين تخرجت كصيدلي و كنت أعشق هذه المهنة ، وبدأت أعمل والحمد لله شهد لي اقراني بالتفوق لاني بحب المهنة دي حب لا تكاد تتخيله ، بس كان فيه مشكلة كلنا بنواجهها في عصرنا الحاضر وهي انك لما تتميز هتلاقي مليون واحد همهم حاجة واحدة بس وهي انهم يكسروك ويطحنوك ، وكلنا فاهمين الكلام ده وبنعاني منه . 
ماذا كنت لتفعل في مكاني هذا ؟؟؟؟ لم استسلم قرأت وبحثت وطورت نفسي في علوم الصيدلة ، ليست في العلوم التصنيعية فقط بل والعلاجية والاكلينيكية ، قريت في كل الفروع واستمريت في هذا الطريق 12 سنة ، كنت أقرأ في اليوم ما يزيد على الست ساعات متواصلة ، وفي لحظة قلت لنفسي بعد 12 سنة انا تعبت ، عمال اقرا وادرس وابحث ومافيش نتيجة وهاضمين حقي وبيترصدوني ويجهضوا اي محاولة تطويرية لي على مستوى عملي ، واللي اصغر مني واقل كفاءة وخبرة سبقوني في الترقيات ، بكيت واكتأبت ولكن كان عندي دايما امل في ربنا ، لأني ماضيعتش وقتي وعملت اللي عليا ، قلت يارب انا عملت اللي عليا ومافيش نتايج ، اديني من عندك وانصرني بقى . 
في يوم واحد قالي على الفوركس قلتله ماليش فيه ، المهم رجلي اتجرت وخسرت اول 100 دولار في خلال 24 ساعة وحطيت غيرهم وهاتك يا خسارة ، ثم بدأت اقرأ واركز اكتشفت حاجة خطيرة جدا وهي ان ال 12 سنة اللي قضيتهم بأقرأ في الصيدلة اتعلمت فيهم حاجات كتير جدا لها تطبيقات فوركسية ، لقيت الحكمة ان ربنا كان بيجهزني لمهمة وانا مش عارف ، سيدنا موسى كان تربية ملوك وفراعنة ومتربي في القصر الفرعوني ، ما الحكمة انه يقتل واحد من بني اسرائيل دون قصد ويطلع طريد ومطلوب ، لانه بيتم تجهيزه لمهمة كبرى ، لازم يعاني ويتبهدل علشان لما تسند اليه المهمة يكون قدها . 
هناك كتاب اسمه الحكم العطائية لابن عطاء الله السكندري فيه حكم عظيمة تعرفك اسرار تدبير الله في خلقه وكيف تكون العلاقة مع الله ، وجدت فيه ان الله سخر كلا منا لتأدية مهمة في هذا الكون ، واستخلفه فيها لحكمة وتدبير لا يعلمها الا هو ، قد تتكشف لنا وندركها فيما بعد ، ويقول ابن عطاء الله في ذلك ما معناه ان تنتظر ان يؤذن لك بأن ينقلك الله من استخلاف لآخر ، وليست الامور بأيدينا نحن بل نعمل فقط ولله تدبيره في ملكوته وعلينا فقط العمل ثم التسليم . 
هأقول لحضرتك على حاجة بالعامية كدة ، لو جاء واحد من الناس يخطب ابنتك وقلت له ماذا تعمل فقال لك فوركساوي ، في مجتمعاتنا هذه المهنة ليست منتشرة الا لو كان مثلا موظف في شركة سمسرة او ما شابه ، لكن ان يكون تاجر فوركس لسة المجتمع لم يتقبلها ، ما اريد ايصاله لك هو ان لنا مهنتنا التي تم تسخيرنا لعملها وقد فتح الله لنا بابا للرزق لحكمة يعلمها هو أيضا . 
ثم دعني اقول لك شيئا آخر ألا وهو ان الناس لو كلها جت واشتغلت في الفوركس مين اللي هيشتغل بقى ؟؟؟ 
الكل يسيب مهنته لانه عرف ان الناس بتوع الفوركس بيعملوا فلوس كويسة ، يبقى نريح نفسنا من التعليم وغيره ونطلع عيالنا فوركساوية وننتهي ، انا باقول لحضرتك لو كلنا اشتغلنا فوركس وما فيش شغل هنكون قربنا جدا من مرحلة القمار ، لان القمار هو عبارة عن مخاطرة مصطنعة اما الفوركس فهو تجارة تقوم على اقتصاد دول يتحكم فيه العمل ومعدلات الانتاج والبطالة وغيره . 
وعفوا لهذه الإطالة والحديث بشكل شخصي عني

----------


## عبد الله عمر

> شكرآ يا اخى على الرد لكن انا قصدى هل الفوركس ممكن ان يكون عمل ثابت ام لا

 *بص يا باشا الموضوع اكبر من كده  
انت دلوقتي مش هتدخل مجال الفوركس انت هتدخل مجال اسوااق المال .
يعني حضرتك تقدر يكون ده عملك الاساسي في بنك مثلاا او اي مؤسسه استثماريه . 
اما لو هتفكر في انك تبقى مضارب فقط وده يبقى عملك الاساسي يبقى لازم تكون فعلاا مضارب محترف .
والكلمه دي فيها معاني كتير جداا . 
انت هتفكر في عمليية المضاربه كانهاا مشرووع كبيير جدااا محتاج دراسه وتحليل للنتائج والتخطيط اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري والسنوي . 
يعني من الاخر تفكر تفكير واااااسع وكبير للعمليه كلها . 
اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدي وقدرت افيدك .
تحياتي .*

----------


## doctortablet

إن شاء الله تبارك وتعالى سنسترجع مع بعض الأدوات التي لدينا والتي سنعتمد عليها بشكل رئيسي في التحليل وتحديد أماكن الارتدادات السعرية ومدى قوتها . 
الأداة الاولى هي جدول جان الهرمي وهذه نحصل عليها من موقع forex tribe بشكل يومي و سنتعلم ان شاء الله كيف نستخدمها وكيف نبنيها بأنفسنا في حين توقف الموقع عن اصدارها ، وهذه تعطينا شيئين مهمين وهما خطوط الارتدادات الرئيسية و منها سنحدد اماكن الكسر وكيف يتم اعتمادها ولكنها نوها ما قد تكون مفيدة على المدى المتوسط والطويل ولكن لابد من استخدامها أو القاء النظر عليها . 
على المدى اليومي فممكن ان نستخدم الحاسبة التي ذكرناها من موقعها او باستخدام الجدول الذي تم تصميم نموذج فعال له . 
سنستخدم ايضا برنامج الجانزيلا لتحديد مستويات ومناطق الارتداد المحتملة على مدى قصير او يومي  ، و أيضا نحسب التواريخ المتوقع حدوث انعكاسات عندها او منها . 
وهي كلها ادوات بسيطة وغير معقدة ان شاء الله ، أما ما بقي من دورات قمرية وفلك وغيره والذي يبدو صعبا بعض الشيء للبعض فهذه سأتابعها والفت نظركم فقط إذا كان هناك شيء ينبغي التنويه له في حينه . 
بذلك ان شاء الله سنجعل عملية استخدام هذه الادوات بسيطة للغاية بحيث ان الغالبية ممكن لا تتطرق لمواضيع الفلك او غيره ، بس نخلي بالنا انه هناك علاقة وثيقة جدا بين الفلك ومربعات جان وادواته وقد كتبنا الكثير منها وعنها ، فائدة المربع انه بيدينا ارقام ولكن انتظام هذه الارقام بشكل معين له علاقة بالفلك وهذه سنعرض لها وقت تنفيذها بإذن الله . 
المطلوب من حضراتكم التعامل مع هذه الادوات بالطريقة التي سنوضحها واعتقد انه اسبوع واحد فقط من المحاولة والتجريب ممكن يوصل بيه الكثيرون لمرحلة الاتقان ، ولا سهل الا ما سهله الله ، فاللهم سهل لنا كل شيء .

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأداة الأولى : جدول جان الهرمي  
نحصل عليها محدثة بشكل يومي من الموقع التالي :  http://www.forex-tribe.com/Gann-Pyra...e-Analysis.php 
ومرفق صورة ليوم 13 سنبدأ العمل عليها وفهمها ، وستبدأ في العمل مباشرة ومن يرد ان يفهم كيف تم بناء القائمة فيمكننا ان نشرح ذلك فيما بعد ان شاء الله ، وعموما الطريقة ايضا مشروحة ومكتوبة في الموقع الأصلي .

----------


## doctortablet

عندنا في جدول جان الهرمي حسب الصورة المرفقة من قبل 11 زوج عملة مكتوبين في اعلى الصورة ، وسنجد ارقاما على اليسار  ونبدأ العمل بأن نحدد عملة معينة وسنجد علامة سوداء مقابلها في نفس عمودها هذه العلامة السوداء تحدد اين يقع السعر الحالي. 
ونبدأ الآن في تفريغ وقراءة البيانات من الجدول . 
الاسترالي : 
العلامة السوداء تقع في منطقة لونها ابيض بين رقمين وهما 106 و 108.5  
اليوروفرانك : 
تقع العلامة السوداء بين الرقمين 118.5 و 121 وفيه عليها سهم لونه ازرق هنفهم معناه ونلاحظ انها على منطقة لونها ابيض  
اليوروباوند : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة لونها ابيض بين الرقمين 83.5 و 86 
اليوروين : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة لونها ابيض بين الرقمين 101 و 103.5 
اليورودولار : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة لونها ابيض بين الرقمين 130 و 133 
الباوندين : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة بيضاء بين الرقمين 121 و 124  
الباوند : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة لونها ابيض بين الرقمين 157 و 160 
النيوزيلندي : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة بيضاء بين الرقمين 81 و 83.5 
الكندي : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة بيضاء بين الرقمين 98.5 و 101 
الفرنك : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة بيضاء بين الرقمين 91 و 93.5  
الين : 
تقع العلامة السوداء في منطقة بيضاء  بين الرقمين 77 و 79

----------


## doctortablet

ايه معنى الارقام دي ؟؟؟؟ 
ببساطة شديدة هي تحدد لنا مناطق الارتداد التي ينحصر فيها السعر حاليا ، فلو طبقنا ذلك على اليورو سنجده محصورا بين الرقمين 130 و 133  
معنى الكلام ده ان منطقة الارتداد القادمة لليورو هي من اعلى 1330 ومن اسفل 1300 ، ولاحظنا فعلا انه ارتد من ال 1330 ، طيب لو كمل نزول هيلاقي منطقة ارتداد تانية عند 1300 ، لو استطاع كسرها وفق الشروط التي حددها الموقع وسنذكرها ان شاء الله فيصبح الطريق امامه ممهدا ليصل الى الرقم التالي اسفلها وهو 127 يعني 1270 
وطبعا انا لا استخدم فواصل في عرض السعر . 
طيب لنفرض انه حصل العكس وطلع وكسر منطقة ال 1330 وفق الشروط التي حددها الموقع فبذلك سيكون الطريق ممهدا امامه للرقم التالي وهو هنا 136 يعني 1360  
يبقى كدة حددنا مناطق الارتداد القريبة والتي اذا ما تم كسرها يمكننا توقع السعر الذي سيتجه نحوه . 
الجدول له استخدام اكبر من ده في توقع الحركة لفترة اطول ولكن دون تعقيد سنكتفي بهذه الحدود ونتابع تحركات السعر ضمن هذا النطاق الى ان يتم كسره ثم نحدد اين الحركة القادمة . 
نطبق نفس الكلام على كل العملات التي ذكرناها وبكدة يكون عند حضراتكم معرفة بمناطق الارتداد او الكسر التي سننتبه لها . 
بس اليوروفرانك عنده سهم ازرق عاوزين نشوف معناه ، هنلاقي معناه مكتوب في الصورة من تحت . 
هنلاقي معنى الكلام ده انه تم الكسر للخط ولكن لم يتم تأكيده بعد . 
فخط ايه اللي انكسر وازاي يتم تأكيده ؟؟؟؟ 
هنلاحظ في الشارت انه نزل تحت مستوى ال 121  
المكتوب في الصورة انه يتم تأكيد الكسر إذا اغلق السعر في الجلستين التاليتين بأقل من الرقم 121 بخمسين نقطة . 
دلوقت كل واحد في حضراتكم يحلل بقية العملات بنفس الطريقة ونروح على شارتاتنا ونحط خط افقي عند كل رقم حدده الجدول من فوق ومن تحت وبكدة عرفنا ان السعر بيتحرك في المجال ده وممكن يرتد منه او يكسره وعرفنا شروط الكسر وتأكيده ، فلو كسر الرقم وتم تأكيده يبقى ندخل بيع او شراء في اتجاه الحركة ونحط ستوب بتاعنا تحت  خط الكسر علشان لو رجع ما يبقاش خسرنا كتير .

----------


## doctortablet

كلام كويس ، بس بين ال 1300 و ال 1330 مسافة ، والناس عاوزة تشتغل على مستوى يومي فدي بنروح للموقع بتاع مربع جان او نستخدم الجدول بتاع الاكسل علشان نعرف ستوباتنا واهدافنا من هناك . 
هنجيب برنامج الجانزيلا وهنحط في مركزه قيمة اقرب قمة و اقرب قاع وهنرسم المربع علشان نتأكد كمان من الارقام اللي هتطلع لنا من موقع مربع جان للتجارة اليومية او ملف الاكسل ، وهنستخدم المربع في الجانزيلا في توقع مناطق الارتداد القريبة بشكل يومي . 
هي دي الطريقة بكل بساطة وبدون تعقيد وان شاء الله هنطبق عملي مع بعض ، بس يا ريت كل واحد يعمل جزء ونراجعه مع بعض علشان نفهم وفي نفس الوقت يخف الحمل علي شوية .

----------


## doctortablet

هنجرب على آخر يوم تداول من الاسبوع الماضي  على اليورو وكان سعر الافتتاح هو 1327 
توصيات الموقع كالتالي : 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1332.25   Targets: 1340.71 - 1349.88 - 1359.08 - 1368.31
Stoploss : 1323.14
Sell at / below: 1323.14   Targets: 1314.71 - 1305.66 - 1296.64 - 1287.65
Stoploss : 1332.25 
حطيت خطين على الشارت وحطيت خط على اول هدف وسنجد فعلا ان صفقة البيع تفعلت وسار السعر في الاتجاه الصحيح ولكنه لم يصل للهدف ، فليه لم يصل للهدف وليه ارتد قبل الهدف وارتد عند كام ، بس عموما كانت التوصية صحيحة لانه نزل فعلا من بعد المنطقة التي تم تحديدها للبيع .

----------


## doctortablet

طيب السعر ارتد من كام ؟؟؟؟ 
من المنصة كانت ادنى قيمة هي 1315 
نجيب الجانزيلا ونعمل مربع جان عادي يبدأ من الصفر ونشوف الرقم ده مكانه فين هنلاقيه واقع على خط من خطوط الكروس ونشوف الصورة مع بعض .

----------


## doctortablet

طيب احنا في اليوم اللي قبلها وصل السعر حسب المنصة الى 1332 نشوفه كمان مكانه فين ونشوف احنا وصلنا فين والصورة هنفهم منها المطلوب .

----------


## doctortablet

من الجانزيلا هنحط الرقم 1332 وهو القمة التي وصل لها السعر في اليوم اللي قبله ونشوف علاقته مع السعر 1315 اللي حصل منه الارتداد هنجد انه على خط من خطوط الكروس

----------


## doctortablet

طيب احنا عملنا التحليل بالعكس وبيقولوا ما ابرع المحللين بعد وقوع الحدث واحنا هنا قسنا ما حدث ولقينا علاقة موجودة اصطادها المربع فكيف نتوقع او نقيس للأمام بدلا من الخلف ، ده ان شاء الله خنعمله لما نبدأ التداول مرة تانية . 
بس فيه حتة لازم ناخد بالنا منها ، وهي اننا لما تكلمنا عن جدول جان الهرمي وقلنا ان عندنا مستويات ارتداد قوية عند ال 1330 و 1300 معنى الكلام ده حاجة من اتنين ، يا اما فيه كوكب بيمر من المنطقة دي وعامل خط مقاومة كوكبية او ان السعر حصل له علاقة تربيع مع قمة او قاع قبل كدة ، وهنلاقي انه عند القمة او القاع السابق اكيد كان فيه هناك مقاومة كوكبية بس ازاي نصيدها من المربع نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## brain2jene

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز محمد ،،، انا مستني الجزئية هذه ،، للمقاومات والدعوم الكوكبية.....
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## doctortablet

نشوف الصورة دي مع بعض ونحاول نستنتج حاجة منها ، وهي بتوقيت جرينتش 13:30 يوم 10/02

----------


## brain2jene

بتوقع تقاطع خط المثلث مع قطر المربع عند هذا الرقم 1315 ووقف عنده اليورو يوم امس....ايضا دخول القمر في العذراء والله اعلم...

----------


## doctortablet

نفس الرسمة اللي فاتت كررتها بس عملت المربع يبدأ من الصفر على الجانزيلا و هنشوف الرقم 1315 على الخط ندور حواليه من فوق ومن تحت هتلاقوا خطوط متقطعة وهي تعبر عن اقترانات هنلاقيها قاطعة عند الرقم 1325 و الرقم 1332  
نفتح الشارت هنلاقي ان السعر طلع يومها الى 1328 ونزل منها يا ترى فهمنا او اقتربنا من فهم المقاومة الكوكبية ؟؟

----------


## التل

الله يعطيك العافيه دكتور
هذا ما نريد أن نتعلمه  
ولكن معقده شويه عمليه ربط الكواكب والمثلثات والرسومات الهندسيه
بعض الشيئ !! 
معلشي عشان تشرح مره واحده فقط ولا نتعبك معانا  
يكون الشرح مبسط  ودقيق حتى لا نكثر أسئله عليك .. 
الله يكون في عونك والله أدعيلك من قلبي بالأجر والثواب عاجلا غير آجل  ..

----------


## doctortablet

هنحط الرسمة الاولانية وهنشيل منها المثلث و المربع هنلاقي فيه اقتران و هو عبارة عن خطوط متقطعة هنلاقي منها خط قاطع عند 1328 وهو الخط الواصل بين العقدة الشمالية والجنوبية للقمر وهو اللي ارتد منه السعر ، هنلاحظ كمان انه خط الاقتران المتقطع مارر ب 1329 و 1326 ، نروح نفتح الشارت على الربع ساعة وبالضبط على الساعة 09:30 بتوقيت جرينتش هنلاي السعر ساعتها تحرك بين 1328 و 1326  فقط والصورة المرفقة هي الساعة 09:30 بتوقيت جرينتش

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا حضراتكم حاسين انه العملية معقدة لسبب بسيط وهو اننا لم نتكلم عن استخدام الجانزيلا بطريقة الفلك ، وازاي نطلع الاقترانات من عليها ، ودي هنعرف ازاي نعملها بالجانزيلا ، هنفترض جدلا اننا عرفنا نعملها هنستخدمها ازاي ؟؟؟ 
في كل يوم هناك اقترانات بين القمر والكواكب وغيرها و في ساعة الاقتران بنحددها بالجانزيلا وبيترسم الاقتران وبيظهر على شكل خطوط متقطعة ساعتها بنشوف السعر فين وخطوط الاقتران المتقطعة تعمل كمناطق ارتداد فلما السعر يكون قريب من خط الاقتران في وقته ممكن جدا يرتد منه ، بس المرة دي بنطلعها من المربع بالارقام . 
يبقى المشكلة دلوقت اننا نعرف نستخدم الجانزيلا بالطريقة دي ازاي .

----------


## doctortablet

طيب احنا كل الصور اللي فاتت كان تمثيل الاقترانات فيها من النوع الجيوسنتريك ، عاوزين نشوفها هليوسنتريك ونشوف هنلاقي علاقة والا لا . هنسيب الصورة تتكلم لواحدها

----------


## doctortablet

لكي تظهر عندنا الاقترانات على الجانزيللا بنعلم على قائمة ال Zodiac اللي ما شرحناهاش قبل كدة و نشوف ايه الكلام اللي تحتها ، معلش نحاول نشتغل بقى مع بعض وحضراتكم تكتبوا ازاي ممكن نستخدمها . 
بكدة الطريقة بقت واضحة وسهلة ، نجيب الاقترانات كل يوم ونشوف خطوطها بتمر فين على المستوى الجيو والهليو وهنقدر نتوقع بدقة اين سيقف السعر . 
نجرب مع بعض واللي يتعسر في حاجة يسأل ونجاوبه

----------


## التل

الواضح ان هذا الخيار  يتعلق بالأبراج 
وقياس وترتيب الدرجات وتطبيقها على الإقترانات  
ولا شو رأيك حكيمنا  ؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> الواضح ان هذا الخيار  يتعلق بالأبراج 
> وقياس وترتيب الدرجات وتطبيقها على الإقترانات  
> ولا شو رأيك حكيمنا  ؟؟

 حضرتك بتقوم بتفعيله وكل الاعدادات زي ما هي ، اللي بتغيره بس هو عند ال System ممكن تختار هليوسنتريك او جيوسنتريك  
وال Location تختار London 
وتحدد الوقت والتاريخ في الخيارات اسفل هذه الخيارات  
ال Planets  
Aspects 
بتعلم عليها كلها

----------


## mamo10

> هناك كتاب اسمه الحكم العطائية لابن عطاء الله السكندري فيه حكم عظيمة تعرفك اسرار تدبير الله في خلقه وكيف تكون العلاقة مع الله ، وجدت فيه ان الله سخر كلا منا لتأدية مهمة في هذا الكون ، واستخلفه فيها لحكمة وتدبير لا يعلمها الا هو ، قد تتكشف لنا وندركها فيما بعد ، ويقول ابن عطاء الله في ذلك ما معناه ان تنتظر ان يؤذن لك بأن ينقلك الله من استخلاف لآخر ، وليست الامور بأيدينا نحن بل نعمل فقط ولله تدبيره في ملكوته وعلينا فقط العمل ثم التسليم .

  كلام من ذهب جزاك الله خيرآ يا دكتور على الرد الذى اثلج صدرى

----------


## doctortablet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أيها السادة الأفاضل والزملاء الأعزاء و أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير 
نتابع حديثنا عن الأدوات التي سنعمل بها وسنضيف اليها مؤشرين على الميتاتريدر ، والمنتديات الاجنبية تعج بهما و لكن فيما يبدو أن طريقة الاستفادة منهما ليست واضحة ، وهما : 
Gann swing 
Gann Hilo Activator 
اللي عنده المؤشرات دي يا ريت يحطها لغاية ما أرفع المؤشرين اللي عندي . 
نحن منذ أول الموضوع نتكلم عن جان وعن القمم والقيعان ولكن هناك سؤال مهم أعتقد انه إما معروف ومن المسلمات ، أو انه من النقاط المهمة جدا ولم ننتبه إليها وهو ما هو تعريف القمة والقاع أساسا ؟؟؟ 
في الف باء التحليل الفني اول حاجة بنتعلمها يعني ايه قمة ويعني ايه قاع ، بس يا ترى هل تعريف جان للقمة والقاع هو بنفس الطريقة ام انه عرفهما بطريقة أخرى ؟؟؟؟؟ 
مؤشر ال Gann Swing يساعدنا في تعريف القاع والقمة طبقا لجان وده شيء مهم للغاية ، بس ايه طريقة جان اللي كان بيعملها ليحدد القيعان والقمم ؟؟؟؟؟ 
احنا مثلا بنفتح شارت اليومي وكل شمعة فيه تعبر عن يوم لكن جان ما كانش بيعمل كدة ، كان جان يرسم الشارت بيده ، وكان كل شمعة عنده بثلاثة ، بمعنى اننا لو فتحنا شرت اليومي بتاعنا نعد 3 ايام ونحط خط على اللو بتاع ال 3 ايام و خط عند الهاي بتاع ال 3 ايام ، والهاي واللو دول بيعبر عنهم بشمعة واحدة بس . 
الحكاية دي استمر عليها لفترة طويلة في حياته في رسم شارتاته بس جه في الآخر وقام بتعديلها بأنه يستخدم يومين فقط بدل ثلاثة لانه وجدها أدق ، وهذا الكلام موجود في كتاب من كتبه وموقع بخط يده . 
يبقى مؤشر ال Gann Swing لما نستخدمه ان شاء الله هيحدد لنا قمم وقيعان ويشبه الزجزاج ولكن لنفهم انه مبني على 3 ايام او يومين بحسب ما سندخل له في الإعدادت الخاصة به . 
مؤشر ال Hilo Activator موجود كتير جدا على النت بس ما فيش حد كتب له استراتيجية واضحة ولكن ان شاء الله سنحاول توضيح واحدة بخصوصه او نفهم على الاقل ما هي الإشارة التي يعطينا اياها . 
حتى الآن أصبح لدينا 5 ادوات مساعدة للعمل ، الجدول الهرمي ، مربع للحسابات اليومية والجانزيلا و مؤشر السوينجات و الهيلواكتيفيتور .

----------


## doctortablet

المؤشرات وممكن نعتبرها ان شاء الله مبشرات

----------


## doctortablet

وهذا المبشر أيضا

----------


## doctortablet

كيف نستخدم مؤشر ال hilo Activator ???? 
إذا كان الخط فوق السعر فهذا يعني ان الاتجاه هابط ونبيع ولا نشتري ، وحين يكون الخط تحت السعر فهذا يعني ان الاتجاه صاعد فنشتري ولا نبيع هنا ، حين يغير الخط مكانه من اعلى السعر لاسفله او العكس فهذا يعني قفل الصفقات والدخول في الاتجاه العكسي ولكن لننتبه اننا لو بنستخدم المؤشر مثلا على الساعات او الايام فممكن يغير إشارته أكثر من مرة وتصبح الاشارة مؤكدة عند الاغلاق فقط وهي ما يتم اعتماده .

----------


## الزيرو

كمل كمل يا باشا ..
والله شرحك متسلسل بطريقة راااااائعة بسم الله ماشاء الله .. 
والرسالة اللي في الخاص يهمني جداُ ردك عليها ..

----------


## doctortablet

مرفق لحضراتكم اكسبرت مصمم للعمل على ال Hilo Activator  
لمن يحب أن يعمل له باكتيست ويوافينا بالنتائج

----------


## الزيرو

دلوقتي عندنا مؤشرين لل HILO ACTIVATOR  أيه الفرق بينهم .؟؟

----------


## الزيرو

كم سؤال بالنسبة لتوصيات موقع مربع جان : 
هل تنصح بالتركيز على التوصيات على ازواج معينة ..؟؟ يعني التوصيات عليها قد تكون أصدق ..ّّ
الدخول يكون بأوامر معلقة حسب التوصية أم يوجد طريقة أفضل للدخول ..؟؟
كيف نعرف إيهما أفضل توصية البيع أم توصية الشراء ..؟؟ أم ندخل على التي تتحقق أولاً ونلتزم بالستوب ونضاعف العقد للصفقة الثانية ..؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> دلوقتي عندنا مؤشرين لل HILO ACTIVATOR  أيه الفرق بينهم .؟؟

 واحد بيرسم خط والتاني بيلون الشمعة بلون الاتجاه يعني لو ازرق يبقى شراء ولو لون الشمعة احمر يبقى بيع

----------


## doctortablet

> كم سؤال بالنسبة لتوصيات موقع مربع جان : 
> هل تنصح بالتركيز على التوصيات على ازواج معينة ..؟؟ يعني التوصيات عليها قد تكون أصدق ..ّّ
> الدخول يكون بأوامر معلقة حسب التوصية أم يوجد طريقة أفضل للدخول ..؟؟
> كيف نعرف إيهما أفضل توصية البيع أم توصية الشراء ..؟؟ أم ندخل على التي تتحقق أولاً ونلتزم بالستوب ونضاعف العقد للصفقة الثانية ..؟؟

 ممكن حضرتك تشتغل على اي زوج واي معدن ، القيم اللي بتطلع من الموقع بندخلها زي ما هي على شكل اوامر معلقة ، ونسيبها واللي هيتفعل منها يا هيجيب الربح يا هيقفل عند الستوب ، وانصح مبدئيا بأننا ندخل اوردر بالهدف الاول فقط ولما تطمئن ممكن نحط 3 اوردرات في الاتجاهين ، وحضرتك تنظر لهم مرة او اتنين وممكن اخر اليوم ما تنتظرش تحقيق الاهداف كلها ، اللي يجيب منهم اقفله وكدة تبقى ضامن ارباح بإذن الله . 
علشان ما تقعدش تنتظر ، اعمل باكتيست ببساطة افتح العملة التي تريد العمل عليها عندك مثلا الاسبوع الماضي ، طلع سعر الافتتاح لكل يوم واحسب التوصيات من الموقع وارجع للشارت وحط الخطوط وشوف صحت والا لا ، و انا هاعملهالك يا سيدي للاسبوع الماضي .

----------


## الزيرو

> واحد بيرسم خط والتاني بيلون الشمعة بلون الاتجاه يعني لو ازرق يبقى شراء ولو لون الشمعة احمر يبقى بيع

 كلام جميل .. بس المؤشرات دي نستخدمها على أي فريم ..؟؟؟ يعني نتابع شمعة أي فريم ..؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> كلام جميل .. بس المؤشرات دي نستخدمها على أي فريم ..؟؟؟ يعني نتابع شمعة أي فريم ..؟؟

 على اي فريم يعجبك المهم ان زي ما قلنا لما يغير لونه او مكانه بالنسبة للسعر اعتمد الاشارة فقط إذا كانت بعد اغلاق الشمعة ، وافتح شارتاتك وطبق على اليومي وارفع لنا صور لليورو وغيره

----------


## doctortablet

توصيات الموقع لليورودولار بداية من 01 فبراير :  
01/02 === 1308
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1314.06   Targets: 1322.47 - 1331.58 - 1340.71 - 1349.88
Stoploss : 1305.01
Sell at / below: 1305.01   Targets: 1296.64 - 1287.65 - 1278.7 - 1269.77
Stoploss : 1314.06
============================= 
02/02 === 1317 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1323.14   Targets: 1331.58 - 1340.71 - 1349.88 - 1359.08
Stoploss : 1314.06
Sell at / below: 1314.06   Targets: 1305.66 - 1296.64 - 1287.65 - 1278.7
Stoploss : 1323.14 
============================= 
03/02 === 1314 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1314.06   Targets: 1322.47 - 1331.58 - 1340.71 - 1349.88
Stoploss : 1305.01
Sell at / below: 1305.01   Targets: 1296.64 - 1287.65 - 1278.7 - 1269.77
Stoploss : 1314.06 
==========================  
05/02 === 1312 
06/02 ===1312 
07/02 === 1312 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1314.06   Targets: 1322.47 - 1331.58 - 1340.71 - 1349.88
Stoploss : 1305.01
Sell at / below: 1305.01   Targets: 1296.64 - 1287.65 - 1278.7 - 1269.77
Stoploss : 1314.06 
============================ 
08/02 === 1325 
09/02 === 1325
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1332.25   Targets: 1340.71 - 1349.88 - 1359.08 - 1368.31
Stoploss : 1323.14
Sell at / below: 1323.14   Targets: 1314.71 - 1305.66 - 1296.64 - 1287.65
Stoploss : 1332.25 
=========================== 
10/02 === 1327 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1332.25   Targets: 1340.71 - 1349.88 - 1359.08 - 1368.31
Stoploss : 1323.14
Sell at / below: 1323.14   Targets: 1314.71 - 1305.66 - 1296.64 - 1287.65
Stoploss : 1332.25 
==========================

----------


## الزيرو

> على اي فريم يعجبك المهم ان زي ما قلنا لما يغير لونه او مكانه بالنسبة للسعر اعتمد الاشارة فقط إذا كانت بعد اغلاق الشمعة ، وافتح شارتاتك وطبق على اليومي وارفع لنا صور لليورو وغيره

 حااااااااااااااااضر .. 
اليورو فريم الـ 4 ساعات ..   
مش فاهم حاجة ....!!!

----------


## doctortablet

الحركة الفعلية للسعر مقابل توصيات الموقع

----------


## doctortablet

ودي المؤشرات التلاتة مع بعض لليورو فريم اليومي  وهنلاحظ انه لسة ما ادناش اشارة البيع وده اللي منتظرينه انه يكسر خط ال 1300

----------


## doctortablet

لكن هنا هنلاقي ان المؤشرات ادت اشارة البيع للذهب على اليومي

----------


## doctortablet

وده الاسترالي لسة ما اداش اشارة البيع بس هنلاحظ انه قريب جدا من الخط يعني ممكن يدي الاشارة قريبا

----------


## الزيرو

> ودي المؤشرات التلاتة مع بعض لليورو فريم اليومي  وهنلاحظ انه لسة ما ادناش اشارة البيع وده اللي منتظرينه انه يكسر خط ال 1300

 يبقى  حسب شارت ال4ساعات اللي انا ارفقته .. الشارت معطي بيع على فريم ال4ساعات

----------


## doctortablet

وده الباوند نيوزيلندي لسة ما اداش اشارة الشرا لكنه على وشك لانه قريب جدا من الخط

----------


## doctortablet

> يبقى  حسب شارت ال4ساعات اللي انا ارفقته .. الشارت معطي بيع على فريم ال4ساعات

 ده كلام ممتاز ، يعني بنستخدم كذا تايم فريم ، ونشوف الاشارات يعني هو اعطى بيع على ال 4 ساعات ، معنى كدة انه لما يديني بيع على اليومي تكون الاشارة مؤكدة وندخل بيع

----------


## الزيرو

> وده الاسترالي لسة ما اداش اشارة البيع بس هنلاحظ انه قريب جدا من الخط يعني ممكن يدي الاشارة قريبا

 غريبة .. 
انا يستخدم شارت إفكسول بريطانيا ..
الأسترالي عندي كسر الخط وأغلق شمعة تحته كمان ..
لماذا الإختلاف ..؟؟ 
أنظر الشارت ..

----------


## doctortablet

اعتقد ان الادوات التي بحوزتنا تشكل في مجموعها نظام ممتاز جدا للدخول في صفقات ذات احتمالية عالية جدا وان شاء الله ستحقق ارباح و اقل ما فيها ان الواحد يقدر انه ينظر للشارت ويحلله ويفهم ايه اللي بيحصل وممكن يكسر فين ويرتد منين غير ما الواحد كان ينظر للشارت ويقول حادي بادي شالوا وحطوا كله على دي . 
اللي يوصل لمرحلة انه يفهم الشارت اعتقد انه مجهز للتداول وسينجح بإذن الله

----------


## الزيرو

> وده الباوند نيوزيلندي لسة ما اداش اشارة الشرا لكنه على وشك لانه قريب جدا من الخط

 هو الإشارة لا تكتمل إلا بإختراق أو كسر الخط .. ولا أيه ..؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> غريبة .. 
> انا يستخدم شارت إفكسول بريطانيا ..
> الأسترالي عندي كسر الخط وأغلق شمعة تحته كمان ..
> لماذا الإختلاف ..؟؟ 
> أنظر الشارت ..

 
يا سيدي الفاضل  
أنا قلت ان منصتي التي اعتمد عليها هي منصة forex.com 
وقد أثبتت هذه المنصة دقة ارقامها . 
أيضا انا لم اقل بان الخط ينكسر او يخترق ، حضرتك ارجع للمشاركة ستجدني كتبت إذا كان الخط اسفل السعر او الخط اعلى من السعر

----------


## الزيرو

> يا سيدي الفاضل  
> أنا قلت ان منصتي التي اعتمد عليها هي منصة forex.com 
> وقد أثبتت هذه المنصة دقة ارقامها . 
> أيضا انا لم اقل بان الخط ينكسر او يخترق ، حضرتك ارجع للمشاركة ستجدني كتبت إذا كان الخط اسفل السعر او الخط اعلى من السعر

 تمام يا غالي .. انا نسيت حكاية الخط اسفل أو أعلى السعر .. 
ومعلش نغلبك معانا ونطلب تاني رابط تحميل المنصة المعتمدة ..

----------


## الزيرو

> يا سيدي الفاضل  
> أنا قلت ان منصتي التي اعتمد عليها هي منصة forex.com 
> وقد أثبتت هذه المنصة دقة ارقامها . 
> أيضا انا لم اقل بان الخط ينكسر او يخترق ، حضرتك ارجع للمشاركة ستجدني كتبت إذا كان الخط اسفل السعر او الخط اعلى من السعر

 إذا كان الخط فوق السعر فهذا يعني ان الاتجاه هابط ونبيع ولا نشتري ، وحين يكون الخط تحت السعر فهذا يعني ان الاتجاه صاعد فنشتري ولا نبيع هنا ، حين يغير الخط مكانه من اعلى السعر لاسفله او العكس فهذا يعني قفل الصفقات والدخول في الاتجاه العكسي ولكن لننتبه اننا لو بنستخدم المؤشر مثلا على الساعات او الايام فممكن يغير إشارته أكثر من مرة وتصبح الاشارة مؤكدة عند الاغلاق فقط وهي ما يتم اعتماده

----------


## doctortablet

> إذا كان الخط فوق السعر فهذا يعني ان الاتجاه هابط ونبيع ولا نشتري ، وحين يكون الخط تحت السعر فهذا يعني ان الاتجاه صاعد فنشتري ولا نبيع هنا ، حين يغير الخط مكانه من اعلى السعر لاسفله او العكس فهذا يعني قفل الصفقات والدخول في الاتجاه العكسي ولكن لننتبه اننا لو بنستخدم المؤشر مثلا على الساعات او الايام فممكن يغير إشارته أكثر من مرة وتصبح الاشارة مؤكدة عند الاغلاق فقط وهي ما يتم اعتماده

 هأقول لحضرتك ليه بتختلف المنصات في الاسعار ، اولا ما هو توقيت منصة افكسول 
بالنسبة لمنصة forex.com توقيتها هو توقيت جرينتش 
السبب في اختلاف اسعار المنصات وخاصة من ناحية سعر الاغلاق لاننا قلنا ان الخط بيعتمد على سعر اغلاق الشمعة ، السبب ان المنصات بتختلف في توقيت حساب سعر الاغلاق ولذلك تختلف كل منصة عن غيرها من حيث ما يتم اعتماده كتوقيت يمثل نهاية اليوم بالنسبة لهم . 
رابط المنصة هو www.forex.com

----------


## الزيرو

دلوقتي عرفنا كيف نتعامل مع مؤشر الخط .. 
طب مؤشر ال HILO ACTIVATOR PAR أيه مهمته ..؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> دلوقتي عرفنا كيف نتعامل مع مؤشر الخط .. 
> طب مؤشر ال HILO ACTIVATOR PAR أيه مهمته ..؟؟

 حضرتك اللي هتجاوبنا على السؤال ده

----------


## الزيرو

فرصة طاااااااااااااااااااااااازة بإذن الله ..
وشكلنا هنمسك التصحيح من أوله .. 
النيوز دولار ..
أول شمعة يوم تغلق أسفل الخط منذ 45 يوم ..
45 يوم والزوج في ترند صاعد .. والان أغلقت شمعة تحت خط المؤشر .. 
ندخل بيع بإذن الله ونحن مطمئنين ..

----------


## الزيرو

وواحدة طاااااااااااازة تانية على الكندي (الدولار كندي) .. 
اول شمعة يوم تغلق فوق خط المؤشر .

----------


## doctortablet

> وواحدة طاااااااااااازة تانية على الكندي (الدولار كندي) .. 
> اول شمعة يوم تغلق فوق خط المؤشر .  الملف المرفق 308268

  

> فرصة طاااااااااااااااااااااااازة بإذن الله ..
> وشكلنا هنمسك التصحيح من أوله .. 
> النيوز دولار ..
> أول شمعة يوم تغلق أسفل الخط منذ 45 يوم ..
> 45 يوم والزوج في ترند صاعد .. والان أغلقت شمعة تحت خط المؤشر .. 
> ندخل بيع بإذن الله ونحن مطمئنين ..  الملف المرفق 308267

 ما شاء الله  
كمل بقى وورينا الشغل ، كدة بدأت تركز

----------


## doctortablet

> فرصة طاااااااااااااااااااااااازة بإذن الله ..
> وشكلنا هنمسك التصحيح من أوله .. 
> النيوز دولار ..
> أول شمعة يوم تغلق أسفل الخط منذ 45 يوم ..
> 45 يوم والزوج في ترند صاعد .. والان أغلقت شمعة تحت خط المؤشر .. 
> ندخل بيع بإذن الله ونحن مطمئنين ..  الملف المرفق 308267

 حضرتك اخدت بالك من الرقم 45  طيب عاوز حضرتك تعمل مربع جان بالجانزيلا مع القاع اللي كان من 45 يوم ده

----------


## doctortablet

أتلقى الكثير من الطلبات على الخاص بخصوص الخارطة الفلكية لكل شخص ، فمن يريد معرفة خارطته الفلكية وكافة تفاصيلها ومعاني الاقترانات فيها ووجود الكواكب في البيوت المختلفة فيمكنه استخراج كل ذلك بضغط بعض الازرار في برنامج Zet سنكتب الطريقة وسيخرج لأي منكم التحليل الكامل لخارطته الفلكية بأدق التفاصيل . 
العقبة الوحيدة التي ستواجهكم هي كون التحليل يكون بالانجليزية وعليكم الاستعانة بالترجمة مثل مترجم جوجل 
لانني في الحقيقة وكما نوهت من قبل ليس هذا هو محور تركيزي ، وهي فكرة طرحت فقط من باب التسلية والتجريب لكن يبدو ان هذه الفكرة بحد ذاتها قد طغت على فكرة الموضوع الاصلي وارجو منكم المعذرة جميعا ، فلست منجما ولا فلكيا ، وانما احاول استخدام طرق جان وتطبيقها على الاسواق

----------


## doctortablet

طريقة استخراج التحليل للخارطة الفلكية . 
بعد فتح برنامج Zet نتوجه للقائمة settings ونختار منها Zet Location  
ستفتح نافذة نضغط فيها كلمة atlas 
سنجد في اليمين في اعلى النافذة كلمة All نضغط عليها ونختار الدولة التي تمت فيها الولادة ، بعد الضغط عليها ستظهر لنا قائمة بالمدن المدرجة تبع هذه الدولة ونختار المدينة ونضغط Ok 
بعد ذلك نقفل البرنامج ونفتحه نجد ان التوقيت والدولة اصبح هو المطلوب . 
نضع المؤشر في البرنامج ونضغط بزر الماوس الايمن ونختار كلمة Event Data 
تفتح نافذة نكتب فيها التاريخ و الوقت ثم نضغط مفتاح Excute 
بعد ذلك نتوجه للقائمة Horoscope ونختار منها Interpretation 
تفتح نافذة نختار منها الخيار الثاني Interpret as وسنجد امامها كلمة natal  
ثم نضغط excute  
سيخرج لك تقرير بما قد يقارب العشرين صفحة او اكثر فيه تفصيص لكل صغيرة وكبيرة لخارطتك الفلكية .

----------


## الزيرو

> حضرتك اخدت بالك من الرقم 45  طيب عاوز حضرتك تعمل مربع جان بالجانزيلا مع القاع اللي كان من 45 يوم ده

 والله لو أعرف أعملها ما أتاخر ..
تكرم علينا وإعملها وإعتبرها جزء من الشرح

----------


## doctortablet

> والله لو أعرف أعملها ما أتاخر ..
> تكرم علينا وإعملها وإعتبرها جزء من الشرح

 ما عادش ينفع اشرح اكتر من كدة ، لان الموضوع مش بالصعوبة دي ، ده لغاية دلوقت ولا واحد حط صورة واحدة للجانزيلا ولا اشتغل عليها وورانا شغله . 
و أنا سأتوقف عن الموضوع لغاية ما اشوف الناس اشتغلت ، غير كدة الموضوع مكتمل تماما امام حضراتكم ومش ناقصه الا التطبيق .

----------


## الزيرو

> حضرتك اخدت بالك من الرقم 45  طيب عاوز حضرتك تعمل مربع جان بالجانزيلا مع القاع اللي كان من 45 يوم ده

 القاع عند 7460 .. والزوج إستمر في تكوين قيعان وقمم صاعدة حتى 8399 ..
أنتظر أن تتكرم بالتطبيق على مربع جان بالجانزيلا حتى نفهم الطريقة .

----------


## doctortablet

> القاع عند 7460 .. والزوج إستمر في تكوين قيعان وقمم صاعدة حتى 8399 ..
> أنتظر أن تتكرم بالتطبيق على مربع جان بالجانزيلا حتى نفهم الطريقة .

 كلام جميل نشتغل مع بعض بقى 
حضرتك دلوقت مسكت قمة وقاع  
القاع كان بتاريخ 15/12/2011 بقيمة اللو بتاعها وهو 746 
والقمة تكونت يوم 08/02/2012 بقيمة الهاي بتاعها و هو 8406 بالتقريب هتكون 841 
المطلوب من حضرتك دلوقت تحدد لي الرقمين دول 746 و 841 على مربع جان بالجانزيلا وترفع الصورة ونكمل بعدها ان شاء الله ، وحضرتك كمان تضع التاريخ اللي هو 15/12/2011 في مركز المربع وتحدد مكان التاريخ 08/02/2012 على المربع وترفع لنا الصورة .

----------


## doctortablet

باختصار شديد أيها السادة الافاضل 
قلت من قبل ان سر اللعبة كله في مربع جان ، واللي عاوز يشتغل بالطريقة دي لازم يتقن برنامج الجانزيلا او اي برنامج اخر يعرض ويكون مربعات جان ، ولكن الجانزيلا هو الافضل بل والاسهل على الاطلاق وامكانياته متكاملة وفي نفس الوقت بسيطة ، فأرجو العودة للمشاركات التي وضحت فيها طريقة استخدام البرنامج ، غير كدة أنا فعلا سأتوقف عن المتابعة لاني كدة باتكلم وبأرد على نفسي . وارجو المعذرة لكلامي هذا منكم جميعا

----------


## doctortablet

القمة والقاع ممثلتين على المربع

----------


## doctortablet

التواريخ ممثلة على المربع

----------


## doctortablet

العلاقة بين القمة والقاع بعد وضع القاع في مركز المربع

----------


## doctortablet

بتطبيق الفلك على المربع الساعة 13:00 بتوقيت جرينتش نجد ان الخط الواصل بين العقدة الشمالية والجنوبية للقمر قد عمل كمستوى مقاومة كوكبية منع السعر من التقدم

----------


## doctortablet

بتطبيق الاقترانات الهليو سنجد ان خط الاقتران ايضا يمر بالرقم 841 والواقع اصلا على خط من خطوط الكروس فعمل خط الاقتران وكذلك خط الكروس كحائل يمنع السعر من التقدم  ، يبقى من الصور نؤكد ان السر في مربع جان ولازم نتعلم نستخدمه ، غير كدة ممكن نريح نفسنا ونسيبنا من الحكاية دي بالمرة

----------


## doctortablet

بتطبيق الاقترانات الجيو ووضع القاع في مركز المربع ورسم المثلث والمربع ووضعهما على ال Asc سنجد ايضا ان خط المثلث مارر تماما بالقيمة 841 ، ما اعتقدش ان كل دي صدف ، لانها تبقى بايخة جدا لو كل دي صدف

----------


## التل

طول بالك يا حكيم  !! 
بالراحه شويه علينا  
كمان معاك حق والله يعني معقوله ما حد أتقن هالمربع العجيب !! 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك وعلى علمك ... 
اليوم مساءا ستجد مشاركات مني ومن  الأخوان 
وتعلم أن تعبك لم يذهب هباء  .....؟

----------


## التل

المؤشر الأول والثالث يطلب مني فتح بإستخدام برنامج من القائمه ؟؟ 
ولم يفلح معي أي برنامج  ...  أما الثاني تم تحميله على المنصه ويعمل ميه ميه ....

----------


## الزيرو

> المؤشر الأول والثالث يطلب مني فتح بإستخدام برنامج من القائمه ؟؟ 
> ولم يفلح معي أي برنامج  ...  أما الثاني تم تحميله على المنصه ويعمل ميه ميه ....

 ولماذا تحاول فتح الملف ..؟؟؟ لا تحاول فتح الملف..
رايت كليك على الملف ثم حفظ إلى ملف المؤشرات في الميتاتريدر

----------


## التل

> ولماذا تحاول فتح الملف ..؟؟؟ لا تحاول فتح الملف..
> رايت كليك على الملف ثم حفظ إلى ملف المؤشرات في الميتاتريدر

 تسلم والله يا غالي  
ضبط وما شاء الله تمام التمام  .. 
بس قولي ... أخبار الجانزيلا معاك   :Drive1:

----------


## ديوان الباشا

في مشكله اذا وضعت الملف وشغلته تطلع هذي الصوره؟

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> حضرتك اخدت بالك من الرقم 45 طيب عاوز حضرتك تعمل مربع جان بالجانزيلا مع القاع اللي كان من 45 يوم ده

 لو تعطينا شرح مبسط للطريقه؟ علما اني قرأت الموضوع 3 مرات وليلحين مو مستوعب :D

----------


## doctortablet

> لو تعطينا شرح مبسط للطريقه؟ علما اني قرأت الموضوع 3 مرات وليلحين مو مستوعب :D

 يا مسهل يا رب  
بسم الله 
من المتعارف عليه عموما ان المربع اهم المناطق فيه هي خطوط الكروس اي بالعربي الصليب ، ولما بنرسم المربع بيتحط عليه صليبين او كروسين فيه مناطق مهمة كمان وهي المناطق في المنتصف بين هذه الكروسات . 
طريقة اعداد المربع : 
فيه طريقتين بنستخدمهم  
الأولى بنستخدم برنامج الجانزيلا وبنكتب في الخانات التي تم شرحها من قبل في مشاركات سابقة ما يلي : 
فيما تحت خانة ال Price 
نجد الكلمات التالية : 
Find 
Initial Value 
Increment 
اول حاجة بنكتبها هي في خانة ال Increment بنضع الرقم واحد ومعناها ان اي خلية في المربع ستزيد او تنقص بمقدار واحد عن الخلية التي تليها او تسبقها .  
في الخيار الثاني وهو Initial Value تعني القيمة التي نريد ان نبدأ بها لتكون في مركز المربع  وهنا طريقتين يا اما اكتب 0 وهنا سيتكون المربع وسيكون رقم واحد في مركزه او نكتب قيمة القمة او القاع. 
الخيار الثالث : Find 
هنا نكتب القيمة التي نريد تحديدها بمجرد كتابتها بتتعلم على المربع باللون الاسود ، لما بتتعلم نروح ونضغط عليها بالماوس ويتغير اللون وكدة تبقى العلامة عليه . 
نرجع ونقول فيه طريقتين الاولى اني اخلي المربع بيبدأ من واحد في مركزه واعلم على القمم والقيعان واشوف مكانها من الكروسات . 
الطريقة التانية اني ابدأ المربع في مركزه من قيمة القمة او القاع وابحث عن القيمة الاخرى واقارن مواقعهم . 
نفس الطريقة بنستخدمها مع التاريخ . 
لما الكلام ده يكون مهضوم ونشوف الكل بيشتغل امثلة عليه ممكن ننتقل لموضوع الفلك .

----------


## doctortablet

> في مشكله اذا وضعت الملف وشغلته تطلع هذي الصوره؟

 ربما المشكلة هي ان نظام التشغيل لديك هو فيستا ، لكن لا مشكلة في المؤشرات

----------


## allmouafa9

*اخي لمادا انا الاعداد عندي من ناحية اليسار مثل الصورة المرفقة عندي وبالنسبة عندك من ناحية اليمين*

----------


## ديوان الباشا

هل تطبيقي صحيح؟

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> العلاقة بين القمة والقاع بعد وضع القاع في مركز المربع

 شلون نضع القاع في مركز المربع؟ 
وتطبيقي يختلف عن تطبيقك ؟ 
لو ناخذ من وقتك شوي ونطبقها على ارض الواقع ما بقى شي ساعات ويفتح السوق

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> ربما المشكلة هي ان نظام التشغيل لديك هو فيستا ، لكن لا مشكلة في المؤشرات

 اي نعم انا نظامي فيستا والمشكله بسيطه مؤشى الالوان bars لايشتغل np

----------


## التل

الله يخليك يا دكتورنا ويرفع قدرك أكثر وأكثر إن شاء الله 
لمست أمر بالمربع تسعه  !!
وهو أن فروقات القمم والقيعان  المهمه والشبه رئيسيه  
تكون الفروقات بينها كالتالي  بالدرجات  
22.5 درجه   على المدى القصير
45  درجه   على مدى أطول 
67.5  درجه   وهكذا    
هل ملاحظتي صحيحه  ؟؟

----------


## ديوان الباشا

هذي اعداداتي في برنامج الجنزيلا 
يا حبذا لو تقولنا شلون نسوي الاعدادات

----------


## doctortablet

> *اخي لمادا انا الاعداد عندي من ناحية اليسار مثل الصورة المرفقة عندي وبالنسبة عندك من ناحية اليمين*

 ابحث في الخيارات عن Clockwise 
إذا كنت معلم عليها شيل العلامة وإذا كنت مش معلم عليها حط عليها العلامة وهذا الخيار بيحدد اتجاه الترقيم على المربع في اتجاه عقارب الساعة او لا

----------


## التل

> هذي اعداداتي في برنامج الجنزيلا 
> يا حبذا لو تقولنا شلون نسوي الاعدادات   الملف المرفق 308330

 أخي الكريم 
بالنسبه initial value   ضعه الرقم صفر لانه المربع يحسب دائما الرقم الذي يليه
بالنسبه increment   هذا ضعه الرقم 1  لان هذا وظيفته ان كل مربع يزيد رقم 1 عن الذي يليه
والرقم 5 لا يناسبنا كمبتدئين  
اما بالنسبه find  اي انك تريد البحث عن هذا الرقم في الجدول ويظلله لك حتى لا تعاني في البحث عن الارقام 
ويجب ان يكون مهما لك كقاع او قمه وما شابه 
طبعا بعد إذن الدكتور  ....

----------


## doctortablet

> هل تطبيقي صحيح؟ الملف المرفق 308328

 لا يا فندم ، حضرتك شوف الفرق بين كل خلية والتي تليها وتسبقها ستجد انه ليس واحد ، يرجي تظبيط الرقم في الخيار Increment  
وتكتبه واحد

----------


## doctortablet

> الله يخليك يا دكتورنا ويرفع قدرك أكثر وأكثر إن شاء الله 
> لمست أمر بالمربع تسعه  !!
> وهو أن فروقات القمم والقيعان  المهمه والشبه رئيسيه  
> تكون الفروقات بينها كالتالي  بالدرجات  
> 22.5 درجه   على المدى القصير
> 45  درجه   على مدى أطول 
> 67.5  درجه   وهكذا    
> هل ملاحظتي صحيحه  ؟؟

 لا تشغل بالك بهذه القضية الآن فقط اتقن استخدام الجانزيلا وكيفية استخراج الارقام منه وستعرف العلاقة في جينها بالتطبيقات المباشرة .

----------


## doctortablet

> أخي الكريم 
> بالنسبه initial value   ضعه الرقم صفر لانه المربع يحسب دائما الرقم الذي يليه
> بالنسبه increment   هذا ضعه الرقم 1  لان هذا وظيفته ان كل مربع يزيد رقم 1 عن الذي يليه
> والرقم 5 لا يناسبنا كمبتدئين  
> اما بالنسبه find  اي انك تريد البحث عن هذا الرقم في الجدول ويظلله لك حتى لا تعاني في البحث عن الارقام 
> ويجب ان يكون مهما لك كقاع او قمه وما شابه 
> طبعا بعد إذن الدكتور  ....

   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> يا مسهل يا رب  
> بسم الله 
> من المتعارف عليه عموما ان المربع اهم المناطق فيه هي خطوط الكروس اي بالعربي الصليب ، ولما بنرسم المربع بيتحط عليه صليبين او كروسين فيه مناطق مهمة كمان وهي المناطق في المنتصف بين هذه الكروسات . 
> طريقة اعداد المربع : 
> فيه طريقتين بنستخدمهم  
> الأولى بنستخدم برنامج الجانزيلا وبنكتب في الخانات التي تم شرحها من قبل في مشاركات سابقة ما يلي : 
> فيما تحت خانة ال Price 
> نجد الكلمات التالية : 
> Find 
> ...

 صح ؟ بالنسبه لل price  
وبالنسبه لل date

----------


## doctortablet

> صح ؟ بالنسبه لل price  
> وبالنسبه لل date

 بالنسبة للسعر حضرتك حطيت في المركز قيمة القمة فعمرك ما هتلاقي قيمة القاع الا لو كتبت في Increment سالب واحد ، لكن انا لما كتبت حطيت القيمة للقاع وبعدين ال Increment واحد فقدرت احدد مكان القمة . 
بالنسبة للتاريخ حضرتك يا ريت تراجع التواريخ المكتوبة

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> أخي الكريم 
> بالنسبه initial value ضعه الرقم صفر لانه المربع يحسب دائما الرقم الذي يليه
> بالنسبه increment هذا ضعه الرقم 1 لان هذا وظيفته ان كل مربع يزيد رقم 1 عن الذي يليه
> والرقم 5 لا يناسبنا كمبتدئين  
> اما بالنسبه find اي انك تريد البحث عن هذا الرقم في الجدول ويظلله لك حتى لا تعاني في البحث عن الارقام 
> ويجب ان يكون مهما لك كقاع او قمه وما شابه 
> طبعا بعد إذن الدكتور ....

 معلش بتعبك وياي 
سويت اللي قلتلي عليه بس ماطلعلي قمه ولا قاع ؟ 
سواء الرقم 841 او 745

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> بالنسبة للسعر حضرتك حطيت في المركز قيمة القمة فعمرك ما هتلاقي قيمة القاع الا لو كتبت في Increment سالب واحد ، لكن انا لما كتبت حطيت القيمة للقاع وبعدين ال Increment واحد فقدرت احدد مكان القمة . 
> بالنسبة للتاريخ حضرتك يا ريت تراجع التواريخ المكتوبة

  
تطبيقي صحيح ؟

----------


## allmouafa9

*اختيار عملة الباوند دولار 
القاع : 1.5232 ليوم 12/01/2012 الساعة 00:00
القمة 1.5926 ليوم 08/02/2012 الساعة 00:00*

----------


## ديوان الباشا

خلونا ناخذ مثال ثاني على جارت الباوند 
قمه 1592 
قاع 1523  
تطبيق في البرنامج

----------


## doctortablet

> معلش بتعبك وياي 
> سويت اللي قلتلي عليه بس ماطلعلي قمه ولا قاع ؟ 
> سواء الرقم 841 او 745

 اذهب للخيار Size وزود عدد لفات المربع

----------


## doctortablet

> تطبيقي صحيح ؟

 حضرتك كاتب الرقم 745 وهنا نكتب الرقم بتاع القاع نفسه

----------


## allmouafa9

*تحديد القمة والقاع على المربع*

----------


## doctortablet

> *اختيار عملة الباوند دولار 
> القاع : 1.5232 ليوم 12/01/2012 الساعة 00:00
> القمة 1.5926 ليوم 08/02/2012 الساعة 00:00*

 حضرتك مختار يو 12 ليه ؟؟ القاع تكون يوم 13  
القمة بتاريخ 08/12 بقيمة 15928 برجاء استخدام نفس المنصة

----------


## الزيرو

> تسلم والله يا غالي  
> ضبط وما شاء الله تمام التمام  .. 
> بس قولي ... أخبار الجانزيلا معاك

 لم أتعامل معه سابقاً ..
المؤشر موجود في أس صفحة ..؟؟ خلينا نحاول ..

----------


## doctortablet

> *تحديد القمة والقاع على المربع*

 التطبيق صحيح ولكن هناك خلاف في الارقام

----------


## doctortablet

> خلونا ناخذ مثال ثاني على جارت الباوند 
> قمه 1592 
> قاع 1523 الملف المرفق 308342 
> تطبيق في البرنامج   الملف المرفق 308343

 ندخل القيمة للقمة او القاع كما هي والبرنامج بيخصم او زود منها واحد ، حضرتك طرحت منها واحد

----------


## الزيرو

بصراحة لم أعرف كيفية طريقة الإدخال في البرنامج..
لا أريد إضافة المزيد من الأسئلة هنا ..

----------


## التل

طيب عندي سؤال صغير حكيمنا الفاضل ؟ 
هل نستطيع تحديد أهداف على مستوى الخمس دقائق ؟؟ 
يعني نستخرج قمم وقيعان بشكل سريع  ونضارب عليها  
أم أن التاريخ هون (ستندر) باليومي ويحكمنا في الجانزيلا  ؟؟ 
البرنامج رائع بكل المقاييس ولكن ما زال ينقصنا الكثير  
نشكرك جميعا على مجهودك وعطائك

----------


## التل

> بصراحة لم أعرف كيفية طريقة الإدخال في البرنامج..
> لا أريد إضافة المزيد من الأسئلة هنا ..

 صدقني اخي العمليه سهله جدا جدا  
والسر الأكبر ما زال الدكتور لم يوصلنا إليه  !! 
حاول وحاول وصدقني سترتاح من كل المؤشرات ووجع الراس وغيرها  ...

----------


## allmouafa9

*تحديد القمة والقاع باليوم على المربع*

----------


## التل

دكتور حاولت بطريقتي إخراج قاع للباوند  
فما رأيك ؟؟ 
اللون الأصفر القاع المحتمل  
أرجو التصحيح ....

----------


## allmouafa9

> ابحث في الخيارات عن Clockwise 
> إذا كنت معلم عليها شيل العلامة وإذا كنت مش معلم عليها حط عليها العلامة وهذا الخيار بيحدد اتجاه الترقيم على المربع في اتجاه عقارب الساعة او لا

 تم بحمد الله شكرا اخي

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب عندي سؤال صغير حكيمنا الفاضل ؟ 
> هل نستطيع تحديد أهداف على مستوى الخمس دقائق ؟؟ 
> يعني نستخرج قمم وقيعان بشكل سريع  ونضارب عليها  
> أم أن التاريخ هون (ستندر) باليومي ويحكمنا في الجانزيلا  ؟؟ 
> البرنامج رائع بكل المقاييس ولكن ما زال ينقصنا الكثير  
> نشكرك جميعا على مجهودك وعطائك

 لو تحب تشتغل على مستوى الخمس دقائق حتى الربع ساعة حضرتك تستخدم برنامج الاقترانات بتاع astroecon وقد شرحت الطريقة من قبل بان اي كوكب يصنع مع ال Asc زاوية مثلث او مربع بيحدث تغير في الاتجاه .

----------


## doctortablet

الباوند إذا نزل فسيجد اول منطقة قوية عند ال 1571 ثم 1568 و إذا افلح في كسرها سينزل باتجاه ال 1562 و إذا سار صعودا فحائط الصد سيكون عند 1587

----------


## doctortablet

اليورو إذا نزل فأول صد له عند 1317 ثم  1315 ثم 1309 ثم 1303

----------


## doctortablet

الطريقة سهلة ولا توجد بها اسرار لم اكشف عنها ، بنحط المربع ونكونه ونشوف السعر الحالي فين ونشوف خطوط الاقترانات بتقطع انهي ارقام وننتبه كذلك للارقام اللي تقع على الكروسات .

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> اذهب للخيار Size وزود عدد لفات المربع

 سويت اللي قلتلي عليه 
في غلط؟

----------


## التل

طيب دكتورنا 
في ناحيه مهمه  
في zodiac  هناك ايقونه تغير الإقترانات مع بقاء السعر مكانه 
وهي  clockwise 
لو بدنا نعتمد تقاطع الإقترانات مع الارقام  فيكون هناك إختلاف كبير
لو علمنا على الايقونه السابقه 
بشكل أوضح  الإقتران يكون من جهه اليمين فينقلب لجهه اليسار
ولكن السعر يبقى مكانه  !!!

----------


## doctortablet

تعالوا نشوفها هليو لليورو ، السعر حايا هو 13195 يعني نقول 1320 هنلاقي اقتران قاطع عند 1317 وسيعمل كجائط صد قوي واعتقد انه لن يخترقه غدا وسيرتد منه صعودا

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب دكتورنا 
> في ناحيه مهمه  
> في zodiac  هناك ايقونه تغير الإقترانات مع بقاء السعر مكانه 
> وهي  clockwise 
> لو بدنا نعتمد تقاطع الإقترانات مع الارقام  فيكون هناك إختلاف كبير
> لو علمنا على الايقونه السابقه 
> بشكل أوضح  الإقتران يكون من جهه اليمين فينقلب لجهه اليسار
> ولكن السعر يبقى مكانه  !!!

 التنين حضرتك سواءا السعر او الزدياك فيهم الخيار ده فلازم حضرتك تخليهم زي بعض

----------


## doctortablet

> سويت اللي قلتلي عليه 
> في غلط؟  الملف المرفق 308372

 التطبيق سليم بس ليه حضرتك مش مستخدم القيم اللي قلنا عليها ، لما حضرتك تدخل قيمة قاع او قمة تدخلها زي ما هي ، لو حضرتك قاصد تجيب الارقام دي يبقى كدة شغلك سليم

----------


## doctortablet

نطبق الهليو كمان على الباوند السعر الحالي 1575 هنلاقي فيه اقتران قاطع عن 1566 وسيعمل كحائط صد فممكن السعر ينزل ويرتد منه ولو عاوزين القيمة بدقة نرجع لرسمة الجيو اللي عملناها قبل كدة

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا لسة حاسين الموضوع صعب ومش مفهوم ، ولكن هذا هو اول تطبيق باتجاه الامام ، حللنا توقعاتنا لليورو والباوند وهنشوف السوق هيمشي ازاي ، بعد كدة كلنا نجرب ونغلط مش مشكلة ونصلح لبعض ونتعلم من بعض ، شيء عادي جدا ، لكن ما ينفعش الناس تقعد تتفرج وبس ، ما هو كل واحد لازم يعملها بنفسه ويعرف يحلل لواحده بعد كدة .

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> التطبيق سليم بس ليه حضرتك مش مستخدم القيم اللي قلنا عليها ، لما حضرتك تدخل قيمة قاع او قمة تدخلها زي ما هي ، لو حضرتك قاصد تجيب الارقام دي يبقى كدة شغلك سليم

 يعني قصدك ادخلها هكذا 0.7459 و 0.8405 
لاني باخذ اول 3 ارقام فقط

----------


## ديوان الباشا

> الباوند إذا نزل فسيجد اول منطقة قوية عند ال 1571 ثم 1568 و إذا افلح في كسرها سينزل باتجاه ال 1562 و إذا سار صعودا فحائط الصد سيكون عند 1587

 سؤال على اي اساس قلت ان منطقه 1568 دعم؟ هل لانها كروس؟ كروس اللي باللون الرمادي؟  
لو بختصار تعطيني كيف الواحد يحلل الدعوم والمقاومه  
واشوف اشياء اخرى بالرنامج مانستعملها مثل heptaxon heptagon وهالسوالف ؟ 
الحين فهمنا تحديد القمم والقيعان بالبرنامج ممكن ننتقل للمرحله الثانيه الدعوم والمقاومه والتحليل وعلاقه السعر بالتاريخ؟

----------


## doctortablet

> يعني قصدك ادخلها هكذا 0.7459 و 0.8405 
> لاني باخذ اول 3 ارقام فقط

 طريقة الادخال صحيحة تماما ولكن 7459 بنقربها فتصبح 746 و ال 8405 نقربها فتصبح 841

----------


## doctortablet

> سؤال على اي اساس قلت ان منطقه 1568 دعم؟ هل لانها كروس؟ كروس اللي باللون الرمادي؟  
> لو بختصار تعطيني كيف الواحد يحلل الدعوم والمقاومه  
> واشوف اشياء اخرى بالرنامج مانستعملها مثل heptaxon heptagon وهالسوالف ؟ 
> الحين فهمنا تحديد القمم والقيعان بالبرنامج ممكن ننتقل للمرحله الثانيه الدعوم والمقاومه والتحليل وعلاقه السعر بالتاريخ؟

 1568 تقع على الكروس وهي باللون الرمادي وهي مهمة عادة والسعر لازم يتعامل معاها لغاية ما يخترقها او يرتد منها  
الدعوم والمقاومات بتكون خطوط الكروس والارقام اللي بتقطعها او بتعدي فوقها خطوط الاقترانات الفلكية. 
إذا هتنزل بالسعر هيكون ما ينتظرك هو الدعم وإذا هتطلع بيه ما ينتظرك هو المقاومة 
الهكساجون وغيره لها طرق اخرى للاستخدام خلينا بس نفهم اللي احنا فيه وبعدين نتكلم عنها 
علاقة السعر بالتاريخ ممكن حضرتك ترجع لما كتبته من قبل عنها من مشاركات

----------


## التل

يعطيك العافيه دكتور 
حسب مشاركه لك في الصفحات السابقه  غدا سيكون MOON into Pisces 
أي من الممكن حدوث هبوط قوي  وفي نفس الوقت بدايه المنطقه السوداء  
مضبوط يا كبيرنا  ؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> يعطيك العافيه دكتور 
> حسب مشاركه لك في الصفحات السابقه  غدا سيكون MOON into Pisces 
> أي من الممكن حدوث هبوط قوي  وفي نفس الوقت بدايه المنطقه السوداء  
> مضبوط يا كبيرنا  ؟؟

 المرحلة السوداء تبدأ من يوم 15 ان شاء الله ، والحركات العنيفة بتيجي في ال aquarius يعني بعد يومين ونص ان شاء الله

----------


## التل

نعم  
لقد إختلط علي التاريخ الهجري مع الميلادي  
أعتذر منك دكتور .....

----------


## mamo10

استفسار يا دكتورنا انا استعملت موقع جدول جان لكن كتبت السعر خماسى على الساعة 
مثال سعر افتتاح اخر يوم تداول اليورو  13284 ودى التوصية للموقع 
Buy at / above: 13311.39   Targets: 13333.57 - 13362.45 - 13391.36 - 13420.3
Stoploss : 13282.56
Sell at / below: 13282.56   Targets: 13260.39 - 13231.61 - 13202.86 - 13174.14
Stoploss : 13311.39 
وفعلا تم تفعيل جميع صفقات البيع بنجاح وجابت الهدف
السؤال هل ممكن ان نستخدم الرقم الخماسى على فريم الساعة ام لا وانا اسف على عدم رفعى للشارت علشان برنامج التصوير هبدء احملة تانى

----------


## doctortablet

> استفسار يا دكتورنا انا استعملت موقع جدول جان لكن كتبت السعر خماسى على الساعة 
> مثال سعر افتتاح اخر يوم تداول اليورو  13284 ودى التوصية للموقع 
> Buy at / above: 13311.39   Targets: 13333.57 - 13362.45 - 13391.36 - 13420.3
> Stoploss : 13282.56
> Sell at / below: 13282.56   Targets: 13260.39 - 13231.61 - 13202.86 - 13174.14
> Stoploss : 13311.39 
> وفعلا تم تفعيل جميع صفقات البيع بنجاح وجابت الهدف
> السؤال هل ممكن ان نستخدم الرقم الخماسى على فريم الساعة ام لا وانا اسف على عدم رفعى للشارت علشان برنامج التصوير هبدء احملة تانى

 هأستأذن حضرتك ترجع للمشاركة رقم 275 في الموضوع ستجد انني حسبت بهذه الطريقة بالفعل ، وترى كيف سار الحوار بعدها

----------


## doctortablet

الحقيقة أكثر واحد يهمني ان أساعده هو زميلنا واخونا العزيز الزيرو  
والراجل الحقيقة طلبه بسيط للغاية وهو انه عاوز من 30 الى 50 نقطة مضمونين يوميا . 
فأنا هأقول لأخونا الزيرو ولحضراتكم على حركة تجيب 10 نقاط بشكل مضمون لو تم تفعيلها ، فلو عملناها على 28 زوج ممكن مش كلهم هيتفعلوا بس اللي هيتفعل منهم هيجيب ال 10 نقاط ان شاء الله  و لو خمسة بس من ال 28 زوج اتفعلوا يبقى حطينا في جيبنا 50 نقطة كدة من غير تحليل ولا وجع دماغ . 
فأنا في انتظار أخونا الزيرو علشان نفهم الحركة دي بتتعمل ازاي ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله  
بدأ السوق في العمل منذ دقائق ، و إن شاء الله اسبوع خير وبركة لنا جميعا 
سعر افتتاح اليورودولار : 13208 
توصيات الموقع : 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 13225   Targets: 13247.13 - 13275.92 - 13304.73 - 13333.57
Stoploss : 13196.26
Sell at / below: 13196.26   Targets: 13174.14 - 13145.46 - 13116.8 - 13088.18
Stoploss : 13225  
سعر افتتاح الباوند : 15776 
توصيات الموقع : 
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 15781.64   Targets: 15805.15 - 15836.59 - 15868.06 - 15899.56
Stoploss : 15750.25
Sell at / below: 15750.25   Targets: 15726.75 - 15695.4 - 15664.09 - 15632.81
Stoploss : 15781.64 
سيتم وضع الاوردرات على حساب تجريبي ، 3 اوردرات في كل اتجاه وكل واحد بهدف من الاهداف ، وجميعهم بنفس الستوب لوس .

----------


## doctortablet

توصيات الباوند لم يقبلها الميتاتريدر لانها ضيقة جدا وبالتالي تم اعادة التوصيات  
Recommendation:
Buy at / above: 1580.06   Targets: 1589.22 - 1599.2 - 1609.21 - 1619.25
Stoploss : 1570.14
Sell at / below: 1570.14   Targets: 1561.03 - 1551.16 - 1541.33 - 1531.53
Stoploss : 1580.06

----------


## الزيرو

> الحقيقة أكثر واحد يهمني ان أساعده هو زميلنا واخونا العزيز الزيرو  
> والراجل الحقيقة طلبه بسيط للغاية وهو انه عاوز من 30 الى 50 نقطة مضمونين يوميا . 
> فأنا هأقول لأخونا الزيرو ولحضراتكم على حركة تجيب 10 نقاط بشكل مضمون لو تم تفعيلها ، فلو عملناها على 28 زوج ممكن مش كلهم هيتفعلوا بس اللي هيتفعل منهم هيجيب ال 10 نقاط ان شاء الله  و لو خمسة بس من ال 28 زوج اتفعلوا يبقى حطينا في جيبنا 50 نقطة كدة من غير تحليل ولا وجع دماغ . 
> فأنا في انتظار أخونا الزيرو علشان نفهم الحركة دي بتتعمل ازاي ان شاء الله

 صباح الخير ..
الله يكرمك يا دكتور وشاكر روحك الطيبة وكرم اصلك ..
إيدي على كتفك هي فين الطريقة دي وانا أشتغل عليها من النهارده ..؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> صباح الخير ..
> الله يكرمك يا دكتور وشاكر روحك الطيبة وكرم اصلك ..
> إيدي على كتفك هي فين الطريقة دي وانا أشتغل عليها من النهارده ..؟؟

 صباح الخير  
أكيد حضرتك بتعرف ترسم الفيبوناتشي الامتداد او ال Fibonacci Expansion

----------


## doctortablet

حضرتك تقتح شارت اليومي وتكبر الشموع للآخر وتروح على شمعة امبارح او اليوم السابق ، ارسم خطين واحد على هاي تلك الشمعة وخط على اللو بتاعها ، وده علشان نرسم بدقة . 
حضرتك هتستخدم أداة الفيبوناتشي المتداد لما بتختارها بتظهر على شكل كروس تحطه على اللو وترسم منه لغاية ما توصل لخط الهاي ، وتعمل نفس الحكاية مرة تانية بس بالعكس من الهاي الى اللو ، دلوقت شيل الخطوط اللي عملناها وارسم خط فوق الرقم 100 بتاع الفيبوناتشي من الجهتين ، الفايدة انه هيديلك السعر المقابل له كام . 
دلوقت فيه خطين برقم 100 من خطوط الفيبوناتشي واحد فوق الشمعة وواحد تحتها . 
هنروح على الخط اللي فوق تحط اوردر شراء اقل من الخط ب 10 نقاط والهدف هو خط ال 100  
وهنروح على الخط اللي تحت هنحط اوردر بيع اعلى من الخط ب 10 نقاط وهدفه هو خط ال 100  
لو تفعلت الصفقات ستحصد بإذن الله ال 10 نقاط مضمونين وتعملها على ال 28 زوج وشوف النتيجة آخر اليوم  
وفيه جزء تاني كمان  
بس طمني ان الطريقة مفهومة

----------


## الزيرو

> حضرتك تقتح شارت اليومي وتكبر الشموع للآخر وتروح على شمعة امبارح او اليوم السابق ، ارسم خطين واحد على هاي تلك الشمعة وخط على اللو بتاعها ، وده علشان نرسم بدقة . 
> حضرتك هتستخدم أداة الفيبوناتشي المتداد لما بتختارها بتظهر على شكل كروس تحطه على اللو وترسم منه لغاية ما توصل لخط الهاي ، وتعمل نفس الحكاية مرة تانية بس بالعكس من الهاي الى اللو ، دلوقت شيل الخطوط اللي عملناها وارسم خط فوق الرقم 100 بتاع الفيبوناتشي من الجهتين ، الفايدة انه هيديلك السعر المقابل له كام . 
> دلوقت فيه خطين برقم 100 من خطوط الفيبوناتشي واحد فوق الشمعة وواحد تحتها . 
> هنروح على الخط اللي فوق تحط اوردر شراء اقل من الخط ب 10 نقاط والهدف هو خط ال 100  
> وهنروح على الخط اللي تحت هنحط اوردر بيع اعلى من الخط ب 10 نقاط وهدفه هو خط ال 100  
> لو تفعلت الصفقات ستحصد بإذن الله ال 10 نقاط مضمونين وتعملها على ال 28 زوج وشوف النتيجة آخر اليوم  
> وفيه جزء تاني كمان  
> بس طمني ان الطريقة مفهومة

 مفهومة يا دكتور بارك الله فيك ..
إلحقني بالجزء التاني يا غالي عشان ابدأ التطبيق على الديمو الآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن ..

----------


## doctortablet

> مفهومة يا دكتور بارك الله فيك ..
> إلحقني بالجزء التاني يا غالي عشان ابدأ التطبيق على الديمو الآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن ..

 نفس الرسمة اللي عملناها بالفيبوناتشي من الجهتين هتلاقي الخط 1.168 بتاع الفيبوناتشي هتروح على الخط اللي فوق وهتحط اوردر بيع ، وعلى الخط اللي تحت وتعمل اوردر شراء ، والسبب ان السعر إذا وصل للمستوى ده لازم يرجع منه وحط الهدف كمان 10 نقاط وان كان ممكن يجيب اكتر لكن سنكتفي ب 10 بس . 
الطريقتين دول هيكونوا فعالين جدا لما تلاقي ان الشمعات السابقة صغيرة لان بعدها السوق بيفتح ويضرب المستويات دي بسهولة .

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

السلام عليكم
تحيه للاخ العزيز محمد وادعو الله ان يجزيك الله عن هذا العلم القيم جزاءا حسن
وارجو ان تصبر على اخوانك  حتى نفهم ما قرانا لانو كتير ممكن يكون جديد على المواضيع الفلكيه
فنحتاج وقت حتى نهضم ما قرانا
بالنسبه لجزئية وضع الداتا في برنامج الجانزيلا فالحمد لله تمام ولكن توقع مكان الارتداد في البرنامج محتاج معايا شوية ممارسه
هنا صورة للبرنامج من قاع سابق  تحديدا 15728 للكيبل(بتاريخ6/2/2012)
والسعر ارتد من(الخانه السوداء)15926
ممكن حضرتك توضح طريقة التنبا بارتداد السعر من المقاومه 15926؟
وشكرا

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

معلش اخي العزيز سؤال اخر نسيتو
بالنسبه لخانة ال zodiak
هل اذا تم اختيار لندن في قائمة ال location
نكون بكدا ظبطنا التوقيت بتاع البرنامج بشكل كامل ؟
ويكون كدا جاهز للتعامل مع العلاقات الفلكيه ولا في تظبيطات اخرى؟
وشكرا

----------


## ديوان الباشا

اخوي ليش تكتب توصيات الموقع؟  
افضل ان تكون توصياتنا الخاصه نبي نتعلم 
لاسمح الله الموقع سكر احنا شنسوي ؟

----------


## أبو أمجد2006

حقيقه لا املك سوى ان ادعوا لك يا doctortablet
بأن يبارك لك الله فى عقلك وصحتك ومالك وعلمك 
بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافية

----------


## doctortablet

> اخوي ليش تكتب توصيات الموقع؟  
> افضل ان تكون توصياتنا الخاصه نبي نتعلم 
> لاسمح الله الموقع سكر احنا شنسوي ؟

 اخي العزيز  
سامحني فيما سأقوله ولكن واضح ان حضرتك داخل على الموضوع من آخره  
يا ريت تقرأ ما قمنا به واننا نمتلك بفضل الله طريقة الحساب 
وللعلم حتى هذه اللحظة تم تفعيل صفقات الشراء الثلاثة على اليورو والباوند وجنت أرباحها

----------


## doctortablet

> حقيقه لا املك سوى ان ادعوا لك يا doctortablet
> بأن يبارك لك الله فى عقلك وصحتك ومالك وعلمك 
> بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافية

 جزاك الله خيرا ولكم مثل ذلك ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم
> تحيه للاخ العزيز محمد وادعو الله ان يجزيك الله عن هذا العلم القيم جزاءا حسن
> وارجو ان تصبر على اخوانك  حتى نفهم ما قرانا لانو كتير ممكن يكون جديد على المواضيع الفلكيه
> فنحتاج وقت حتى نهضم ما قرانا
> بالنسبه لجزئية وضع الداتا في برنامج الجانزيلا فالحمد لله تمام ولكن توقع مكان الارتداد في البرنامج محتاج معايا شوية ممارسه
> هنا صورة للبرنامج من قاع سابق  تحديدا 15728 للكيبل(بتاريخ6/2/2012)
> والسعر ارتد من(الخانه السوداء)15926
> ممكن حضرتك توضح طريقة التنبا بارتداد السعر من المقاومه 15926؟
> وشكرا

 
مرحبا بك اخي الفاضل 
لا مشكلة عندي في ان اصبر على الناس حين يبدؤن العمل ، ولكن بشرط بدء العمل زي ما حضرتك وبعض الاخوة بدؤا يشتغلوا وهكذا انا معكم ان شاء الله ، أما أن أظل اتكلم والكل يشاهد فلست أقوم باستعراض سحري ، وهناك أمر آخر أضيق به وهو أن يوضع سؤال اجابته تمت كذا مرة ، فعلا اضيق ذرعا بهذا ولا اريد ان اوجه تعليقات تغضب المستفسر ولكن في نفس الوقت انا بشر ولي قدرة استحمال ولي اهداف أعرضها ، وكل ما تم بذله من وقت للكتابة والاجابة على الاستفسارات كأن شيئا لم يكن ، انا لي طلب من اللي يسألوا في الموضوع ده ، اللي يسأل يكون قرأ الموضوع من أوله وتتبع تطوره ، لأن ما يحدث حقيقة هو ان البعض يدخل المنتدى متسوقا ، يقرأ خمسين موضوع في اليوم وانتهينا ، ثم يشتكون بأنه لا فائدة ، اللي عاوز يستخدم الطرق المذكورة هنا لابد من التركيز والتفرغ لها ، اما انا فمركز في الموضوع وما باكتبش في غيره وما بأتابعش حاجة تانية حتى انتهي منه . 
و أكرر المقولة حيث يكون التركيز يكون الانجاز ، واللي بيجري ورا عصفورين بيضيع منه الاثنين . 
و إن شاء الله أجيبك على سؤالك ولكن بعد الرجوع للشارت وتطبيق مربع جان  
و أرجو المعذرة منك ومن جميع الاخوة المتابعين

----------


## doctortablet

> معلش اخي العزيز سؤال اخر نسيتو
> بالنسبه لخانة ال zodiak
> هل اذا تم اختيار لندن في قائمة ال location
> نكون بكدا ظبطنا التوقيت بتاع البرنامج بشكل كامل ؟
> ويكون كدا جاهز للتعامل مع العلاقات الفلكيه ولا في تظبيطات اخرى؟
> وشكرا

 بالضبط سيدي الفاضل 
حين تختار لندن فهذا معناه انني حددت الاحداثيات الفلكية ليتم تحديد مواقع الكواكب طبقا لجرينتش وان كان هناك فرق بسيط بين جرينتش ولندن في الاحداثيات الا انها ليست مشكلة . 
عملية تظبيط الموقع الى لندن يعني كما قلنا ان الحسابات الفلكية تتم بناءا على خط جرينتش ، لكن فيه تحتها خيارات للتاريخ وللوقت ، فأنا حين وضعت تحليلاتي بالأمس ماذا فعلت ؟؟؟ 
وضعت التاريخ تحت قائمة الزودياك على اليوم ويمكنك تحديد الوقت كذلك ولكن من خانة التاريخ والوقت المدرجة تحت قائمة الزوديتاك وبنعلم على كل الكواكب وعلى كل الاقترانات بتلاقي كل الاقترانات مرسومة على هيئة خطوط متقطعة وبنشوف هي مارة على انهي ارقام من المربع . 
يبقى هناك شيء آخر وهو النظام الخاص بالاقترانات وستلاحظ اني لما استخدم النظام هليوسنتريك بأخلى المربع مركزه باديء من الواحد ، ولما باستخدم الاقترانات بالنظام الجيوسنتريك بأكون بأعمل عملية قياس ما بين قمة وقاع او بين السعر الحالي وقمة او قاع سابقة لارى اين هي الخطوط بدقة .

----------


## التل

تسلم والله يا دكتورنا الرائع 
وبارك الله فيك على طوله بالك وسعه صدرك 
وانا متابعك من أول الموضوع   
وقرأت الموضوع من بدايته عده مرات 
وأقسم لك أني أكتشف كل مره شيئا جديدا  !! 
وأطلب من جميع الأخوان قراءة الموضوع صفحه صفحه 
وبتمعن ولن تحتاجو لإي سؤال لان كل الأجوبه موجوده في المشاركات السابقه 
أتمنى التوفيق للجميع ......

----------


## doctortablet

> هنا صورة للبرنامج من قاع سابق  تحديدا 15728 للكيبل(بتاريخ6/2/2012)
> والسعر ارتد من(الخانه السوداء)15926
> ممكن حضرتك توضح طريقة التنبا بارتداد السعر من المقاومه 15926؟
> وشكرا

 الحقيقة ده مثال ظريف وممتاز للتطبيق على مدى ضيق وهو بين يوم 06/02 و 08/02 
حضرتك استخدمت في ادخال السعر خمسة أرقام ولا بأس بذلك لانك تريد العمل في نطاق ضيق وتريد دقة أعلى ، لن نجد مشكلة في التطبيق بين قمة وقاع لان القيمة بالنسبة لعدد لفات المربع ستوك صغيرة ولكن لو اردت الحساب وبدأت من واحد في مركز المربع فستكون الارقام كبيرة جدا ، لذلك سنستخدم الخمس ارقام في القياس بين القمة والقاع وعلى النطاق جيوسنتريك ، وسأستخدم فقط اربعة ارقام للقياس بالهليوسنتريك . 
لما هنشوف الصور هنقدر نفهم ان الطريقة هي اني بأقيس بالهليو ليعطينا القيمة التقريبية لمنطقة الارتداد واصل لقراءات أدق باستخدام الجيوسنتريك . 
ونبدأ في تحليل المثال : 
عندنا القيم السعرية السابقة كانت ليوم 06/02 و 08/02 
بنحط القيمة لللو يوم 02/06 ونبحث عن الهاي اين تقع قيمتها ، نفعل خيارات الزودياك ونستخدم التاريخ 08/02 لرسم الاقترانات الجيوسنتريك  سنجد فعلا وجود اقتران يمر خطه بالقيمة التي ارتد منها السعر بالإضافة الى ان الرقم أساسا قريب جدا من الكروس. 
باستخدام أربعة ارقام لتقليل عدد لفات المربع وبتطبيق الاقترانات الهليوسنتريك سنجد ان هناك اقترانا يمر خطه بالقيمة  1595 واحنا توقفنا عند 1593  
معنى الكلام ده اننا بالهليو جبنا الارقام تقريبيا وتم تحديدها بدقة عالية جدا بالجيو وننظر للصور

----------


## doctortablet

تعالوا نشوف وضعنا ايه النهاردة بالنسبة للباوند ولكن هذه المرة سأطبق الاقترانات الجيو على المربع كاملا ، سعرنا الحالي هو 1580 وانا معلمه بالاخضر 
مدى الحركة لهذا اليوم يقع بين الرقمين 1584 و 1574 وانا معلمهم باللون الاحمر  
بقية الارقام اللي متعلمة بالاصفر هي مقاومات اعلى ، لنفترض انه نزل تحت ال 1574 ولا اعتقد ان هذا ممكن لهذا اليوم ولكن لو كسره هيفضل ينزل مش هيلاقي حاجة توقفه الا عند 1561 اللي هو على الكروس   
والصورة في المرفقات

----------


## التل

حكيمنا الغالي الله يعطيك العافيه 
هذه لتطبيق الجيوسنتريك على عمله GBP JPY 
من القمه السابقه ونرى إرتداد القاع من جانب خط الإقتران 
سأحاول تحديد القمه الجديده القادمه بحول الله بالمشاركه القادمه 
أرجو التعليق والتصحيح  !!

----------


## التل

نرى أن السعر لديه المقاومه الأولى 122.80    
والثانيه 123.30  هذا طبعا إجتهاد مما تعلمته يا حكيمنا 
ورأيك يهمني جدا جدا ..

----------


## doctortablet

بالنسبة لل GBPJPY 
أنا شايف ان حضرتك جبت قمة بعيدة نوعا ما ، لكن لو عاوز نشتغل في توقع القمة او القاع ممكن نشتغل في نطاق أضيق ولكن عموما هأمشي مع حضرتك ، بس من فضلكم اللي يكتب مثال يكتب لنا التواريخ و يكتب قيمة السعر كما هو في المنصة علشان نشوف قربنا والا لا الرقم . 
مثالنا كان بتاريخ 31/10/2011 وصل فيه إلى الرقم 12729 حسب المنصة التي اعمل عليها ، بعد التقريب سيكون 1273 ، أول حاجة نتأكد هل كانت هناك اقترانات او خطوط كروس حول هذا التاريخ ، نذهب بالزودياك لذلك التاريخ ونشوفه جيو وهليو ، على الهليو ما فيش علامات ، لكن على الجيو فيه خطين واحد مر بالرقم 1275 و الثاني بالرقم 1271 واحنا كانت قمتنا بينهم اللي هي 1273 ونشوف الصورة

----------


## doctortablet

نروح للقاع اللي كان بتاريخ 13/01/2012 بقيمة 11728 حسب المنصة بالتقريب سيكون 1173 ، نروح للتاريخ بالزودياك مش هنلاقي حاجة مارة بالقرب من الرقم لا جيو ولا هليو بس الرقم نفسه جنب الكروس . 
يبقى كدة قسنا القمة والقاع على المربع بحيث ان اعداداته تجعل ال واحد في مركزه ، ولقينا ان اللي صد القمة كانت اقترانات جيو واللي صد القاع كانت خطوط الكروس

----------


## التل

تبارك الله عليك دكتور 
طيب البرنامج زي العسل لكن عندي ملاحظتين مهمتين جدا جدا !! 
الأولى شوف الصورتين تبع gbp jpy يلي انا وضعتهم
وشوف الفرق بين الإقترانات ؟ 
واحده جهه اليمين والأخرى جهه الشمال وذلك من خيار zodiac    
علامه ال  clockwise   عندما تضع العلامه يصبح شمال والعكس  ؟؟  
السؤال الثاني أنت أسلفت في مشاركه سابقه أن الهيلو يفضل مع مركز مربع رقم 1  ؟؟
والجيلو قمه أو قاع ؟ 
فهل نضع الإثنين ونشوف الأنسب ونمشي عليه أم هناك قاعده معينه  ؟؟ 
أنا آسف على كثر الأسئله ولكن أثابك الله فقد تعلمنا علم عظيم ورائع 
تسلم إيديك يارب ويخليلنا ياك فوق راسنا  ........

----------


## التل

الآن أنا أحلل اليورو على المربع تسعه  
طلع معي الشكل الأول على الجيلو 
والشكل الثاني على الهيلو 
أيهما أدق ؟؟ 
فصدقني أيهما تعتمد لي سوف أرسم صفقاتي عليه بإذن الله 
شاكر لك مره اخرى حكيمنا العزيز  ....

----------


## ayman_am76

> يسلموا ايديك 
> طيب هاتقل عليك واقولك على حاجة صعبة عاوزينها لو ممكن تعرف تعملها ، في مثالنا سعر الافتتاح 1750 هنلاحظ انه موقعه بين 1743 و 1753 ، المطلوب ان الاكسل يحدد مكان سعر الافتتاح ويعلمه بين المربعات .
> هي صعبة أنا عارف بس شكل حضرتك شاطر في الاكسل

  السلام عليكم   اعتذر لك عن فترة غيابي وتاخري عن الرد بخصوص التعديل المطلوب لملف اسكسل
اعتذر لعدم قدرتي على تنفيذ الطلب الاخير
انا لست خبيرا بالاكسل انا ابحث عما اريده بجوجل واجد طلبي غالبا هههه
انا بخدمتك دائما وخدمة الجميع 
ارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري
تحياتي لك

----------


## الزيرو

> الآن أنا أحلل اليورو على المربع تسعه  
> طلع معي الشكل الأول على الجيلو 
> والشكل الثاني على الهيلو 
> أيهما أدق ؟؟ 
> فصدقني أيهما تعتمد لي سوف أرسم صفقاتي عليه بإذن الله 
> شاكر لك مره اخرى حكيمنا العزيز  ....

 ماشاء الله أخي .. جيت وسبقت الكل ..
يبدو أنك أتقنت التعامل مع هذا البرنامج بفضل الله .. 
سنحتاج لمساعدتك لفهم التعامل مع البرنامج ..

----------


## doctortablet

فيما ذكرناه اخترنا اعلى قمة واقل قاع حديث بس حصل بينهم قمم وقيعان كتير ، يبقى معنى الكلام ده اننا بنقيس على المدى الطويل ، لكن اعتقد اننا عاوزين نعرف حدودنا القريبة مننا ، لو كان هذا هو ما نريد ان نعرفه يبقى نقيس من  سعرنا الحالي ونشوف  لو طلع ايه اللي يصده ولو نزل ايه اللي يصده . 
بنفتح مربعنا ومركزه واحد ونضع اقتراناتنا لهذا اليو ونشوفها جيو وهليو ونشوف سعرنا الحالي فين . 
السعر الحالي هو 1225 
وسنجده على خط من خطوط الكروس لو نزل فسيجد الصد عند 1208 ثم عند 1202 ولو طلع سيجد الصد عند 1243 ثم عند 1252 
وده حسب الاقترانات الجيو سنتريك   
لما نعملها هليو سنجد ان السعر لو طلع فالصد سيكون عند 1235 و 1241 
ولو نزل فالصد القوي سيكون عند 1195 
ونشوف الصور

----------


## التل

أبشر أخي الزيرو 
لكن خليها بالسهره إن شاء الله  
بعد إذن الدكتور طبعا .... 
الله يوفق الجميع ....

----------


## doctortablet

> تبارك الله عليك دكتور 
> طيب البرنامج زي العسل لكن عندي ملاحظتين مهمتين جدا جدا !! 
> الأولى شوف الصورتين تبع gbp jpy يلي انا وضعتهم
> وشوف الفرق بين الإقترانات ؟ 
> واحده جهه اليمين والأخرى جهه الشمال وذلك من خيار zodiac    
> علامه ال  clockwise   عندما تضع العلامه يصبح شمال والعكس  ؟؟  
> السؤال الثاني أنت أسلفت في مشاركه سابقه أن الهيلو يفضل مع مركز مربع رقم 1  ؟؟
> والجيلو قمه أو قاع ؟ 
> فهل نضع الإثنين ونشوف الأنسب ونمشي عليه أم هناك قاعده معينه  ؟؟ 
> ...

 شوف يا سيدي الفاضل  
بالنسبة للخيار Clockwise اهم حاجة انك تخلي اتجاه ارقام المربع زي اتجاه الزودياك والاتنين فيهم الخيار ده تخليهم زي بعض وبعدين تشتغل براحتك ، وان كان فيه تركاية هنا بس هنخليها للي هيحترف المربع نقولها بعدين . 
بالنسبة للهليو والجيو لازم نفهم الفرق بينهم كويس  
الهليو بيديك تحركات طويلة المدى ولكن حوائط صده قوية ومنيعة وفي العادة بتحصل عندها القمم والقيعان القوية . 
الجيو بيتغير كل ساعة  وحوائط صده قوية على مستوى الساعات وليست بقوة الهليو  
فحضرتك تعمل الطريقتين زي ما انا عملت من شوية وتعرف ان ارقام الهليو بتكون اقوى في الصد لكن ارقام الجيو ممكن كسرها بسهولة . 
والقاعدة هي انك تعمل الهليو والجيو وتطلع ارقامك من عليهم من الكروسات والاقترانات وهتكون عارف ان ارقام الهليو اقوى ، كدة بتكون رسمت خريطة للطريق وان شاء الله سنتعلم كيف نهندس صفقة بناءا على الكلام ده .

----------


## doctortablet

> الآن أنا أحلل اليورو على المربع تسعه  
> طلع معي الشكل الأول على الجيلو 
> والشكل الثاني على الهيلو 
> أيهما أدق ؟؟ 
> فصدقني أيهما تعتمد لي سوف أرسم صفقاتي عليه بإذن الله 
> شاكر لك مره اخرى حكيمنا العزيز  ....

 حضرتك عاوز تستنتج القمة او القاع القادم لليورو ، بس ده شغل طويل المدى وبالأمس انا حطيت تحليل اليورو وتوقعاتي له ، المدى الطويل ده خلينا الاول نتعلم نشتغل بحدود وحوائط صد اليوم وبعدين نلعب على مواعيد الانعكاس ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## doctortablet

ممكن نستخدم ال Gann Emblem الموجود في برنامج ال Gannalyst Professional لتوقع واعيد الانعكاس فعلي سبيل المثال ناخد قمة ال GBPJPY والتي تحدثنا عنها بتاريخ 31/10/2011 وبتطبيق ال Gann Emblem عليها سنجد ان تاريخ 31 يناير 2012 يصنع معها 90 درجة ، نفتح شارتاتنا وسنجد انه بتاريخ 30/01/2012 تكون لدينا قاع والصورة مرفقة

----------


## التل

حياك الله حكيمنا  ... 
وين الشباب ؟؟ 
حبيت أحلل وضع الأسترالي دولار 
اليوم بتاريخ 13/2  السعر 1073   
وعلى إقتران الجيلو  السعر الحالي هو دعم لانه على الكورس 
وأمامه الدعم الثاني 1068    
أو لو صار إرتداد قوي فنقطه المقاومه وقويه جدا التي على الكورس 1089 
ما رأيك أستاذنا وتاج راسنا  ؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> حياك الله حكيمنا  ... 
> وين الشباب ؟؟ 
> حبيت أحلل وضع الأسترالي دولار 
> اليوم بتاريخ 13/2  السعر 1073   
> وعلى إقتران الجيلو  السعر الحالي هو دعم لانه على الكورس 
> وأمامه الدعم الثاني 1068    
> أو لو صار إرتداد قوي فنقطه المقاومه وقويه جدا التي على الكورس 1089 
> ما رأيك أستاذنا وتاج راسنا  ؟؟

 يسلموا  
هيك الشغل عمي 
الصورة اللي طلعتلنا اياها جيوسنتريك ..... موووووو؟ 
انا شايف انك هتحترف فخد الصورة دي كمان وقلي كيف انا طلعتها

----------


## التل

بصراحه العين ما تعلى عن الحاجب   ..... 
وحاولت بشتى الطرق أجد طريقه إقتران تقطع هالرقم يلي خانته أسود  
لم أفلح   :Doh:  
معناه وحسب معرفتي لشخصك الكريم 
سوف نتعلم شيئا جديدا في مشاركتك التاليه   :Asvc:

----------


## doctortablet

> بصراحه العين ما تعلى عن الحاجب   ..... 
> وحاولت بشتى الطرق أجد طريقه إقتران تقطع هالرقم يلي خانته أسود  
> لم أفلح   
> معناه وحسب معرفتي لشخصك الكريم 
> سوف نتعلم شيئا جديدا في مشاركتك التاليه

 شوف يا سيدي الفاضل 
حضرتك تخلي نظام الاقترانات heliocentric 
انزل تحت في الخيارات تحت الزودياك ، بتلاقي الخيار Planets 
تحته كلمة System 
مرة تجرب ال Equatorial ومرة تجرب ال Ecliptical

----------


## doctortablet

عاوز حضرتك تحلل لنا وضع اليورو للغد ان شاء الله ، وترفع لنا الصور وانا سأقوم بتحليل وضع الذهب للغد بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## doctortablet

صورة للغد ان شاء الله لوضع الذهب جيوسنتريك

----------


## doctortablet

صورة لوضع الذهب للغد ان شاء الله على الوضع هليو مرة بنظام ال Equatorial ومرة بنظام ال Ecliptical  
مطلوب من زميلنا الفاضل التل تحليل الصور

----------


## التل

حاضر دكتورنا الفاضل
فقط أمهلني بعض الوقت لإنشغالي قليلا 
سأعود ....

----------


## allmouafa9

> الحقيقة ده مثال ظريف وممتاز للتطبيق على مدى ضيق وهو بين يوم 06/02 و 08/02 
> حضرتك استخدمت في ادخال السعر خمسة أرقام ولا بأس بذلك لانك تريد العمل في نطاق ضيق وتريد دقة أعلى ، لن نجد مشكلة في التطبيق بين قمة وقاع لان القيمة بالنسبة لعدد لفات المربع ستوك صغيرة ولكن لو اردت الحساب وبدأت من واحد في مركز المربع فستكون الارقام كبيرة جدا ، لذلك سنستخدم الخمس ارقام في القياس بين القمة والقاع وعلى النطاق جيوسنتريك ، وسأستخدم فقط اربعة ارقام للقياس بالهليوسنتريك . 
> لما هنشوف الصور هنقدر نفهم ان الطريقة هي اني بأقيس بالهليو ليعطينا القيمة التقريبية لمنطقة الارتداد واصل لقراءات أدق باستخدام الجيوسنتريك . 
> ونبدأ في تحليل المثال : 
> عندنا القيم السعرية السابقة كانت ليوم 06/02 و 08/02 
> بنحط القيمة لللو يوم 02/06 ونبحث عن الهاي اين تقع قيمتها ، نفعل خيارات الزودياك ونستخدم التاريخ 08/02 لرسم الاقترانات الجيوسنتريك  سنجد فعلا وجود اقتران يمر خطه بالقيمة التي ارتد منها السعر بالإضافة الى ان الرقم أساسا قريب جدا من الكروس. 
> باستخدام أربعة ارقام لتقليل عدد لفات المربع وبتطبيق الاقترانات الهليوسنتريك سنجد ان هناك اقترانا يمر خطه بالقيمة  1595 واحنا توقفنا عند 1593  
> معنى الكلام ده اننا بالهليو جبنا الارقام تقريبيا وتم تحديدها بدقة عالية جدا بالجيو وننظر للصور

  *لمادا انا عندي الخط يمر على 1592 ليس مثل الصورة عندك يمر من 1595*

----------


## doctortablet

> حاضر دكتورنا الفاضل
> فقط أمهلني بعض الوقت لإنشغالي قليلا 
> سأعود ....

 خد راحتك  
أنا هاعمل كمان بالمرة الصور لليورودولار وحضرتك تحللنا الكل

----------


## التل

حياك الله حكيمنا وشرف لي طلبك .. 
وما زلنا نحن نقطه في بحر علمك الواسع ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليك.. 
سعر الذهب الحالي 1723  بتاريخ 13/2 
أمامه مقاومه 1726   ومقاومه ثانيه وشرسه لوجدها على الكورس 1744 
ولديه دعم مبدئي على 1718     والدعم الثاني ويعتبر طويل المدى بعض الشيئ على 1702   
شو رايك منيح الحكي  ؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

صورة اليورو للغد بإذن الله جيو

----------


## doctortablet

صورة اليورو للغد ان شاء الله هليو بالنظامين

----------


## التل

طبعا تحليل الصوره الأولى من الذهب على ال   Equatorial    
أما الصوره الثانيه على ال   Ecliptical   
فهي يكون السعر نفسه على 1723 بتاريخ 13/2 
ومقاومه على 1730 الاولى والثانيه  1744 
بالنسبه للدعم  1711   والدعم الثاني وكما أسلفنا يكون بعيد قليلا من ناحيه الوقت 1702 
ولكن سؤال حكيمنا   ؟؟ 
ما هو التحليل الأقوى برأيك  ؟؟ 
أعلم أن التحليل غالبا ليس كامل إذ ينقصه حدس المتاجر نفسه ليكمل قراراته في المتاجره  !! 
هل كلامي منطقي نوعا ما  ؟؟

----------


## التل

> صورة اليورو للغد بإذن الله جيو

 بالنسبه لليورو السعر 1321    
لديه دعم قوي ومتين على 1315   
ولديه المقاومه الأولى 1325  وهو يحوم بينها وبين سعره الحالي  
والمقاومه الثانيه 1329  ولو أخترقها سيكمل للرقم الذي هو على الكورس بكل تأكيد

----------


## doctortablet

> *لمادا انا عندي الخط يمر على 1592 ليس مثل الصورة عندك يمر من 1595*

 الصورة اللي حضرتك ارفقتها الآن جيو بينما الصورة التي ارفقتها انا في المشاركة كانت هليو

----------


## doctortablet

> طبعا تحليل الصوره الأولى من الذهب على ال   Equatorial    
> أما الصوره الثانيه على ال   Ecliptical   
> فهي يكون السعر نفسه على 1723 بتاريخ 13/2 
> ومقاومه على 1730 الاولى والثانيه  1744 
> بالنسبه للدعم  1711   والدعم الثاني وكما أسلفنا يكون بعيد قليلا من ناحيه الوقت 1702 
> ولكن سؤال حكيمنا   ؟؟ 
> ما هو التحليل الأقوى برأيك  ؟؟ 
> أعلم أن التحليل غالبا ليس كامل إذ ينقصه حدس المتاجر نفسه ليكمل قراراته في المتاجره  !! 
> هل كلامي منطقي نوعا ما  ؟؟

 تحليلات حضرتك صحيحة ولكن اسمحلي بإعادة صياغتها ونحاول ندخل موضوع الحدس كمان ونشوف ممكن نقرأ هذه الأرقام إزاي

----------


## التل

طيب دكتورنا  بالنسبه للبرنامج أرى انه ما زال بعض الأخوان لم يتقن إستخدامه   :Emoticon1:  
والهيلو والجيلو  وأيضا  الشعارات الجديده اليوم  Ecliptical  والثاني 
سؤال صغير ؟ 
لماذا لا نصنع قاعده واحده حتى لا تشتت الأعضاء حتى يتسنى تعلمها بشكل أفضل ؟ 
أعلم أن هناك الكثير في البرنامج لم نعرفه بعد كالمثلث والمربع و و  .. 
وأنت ما شاء الله أسلوبك في الطرح مميز ورائع وسلس و على دفعات !! 
ولله الحمد تعلمنا الكثير منك جزاك الله ألف خير 
سؤال حتى لا أعود لقراءه الموضوع من أوله  
بالنسبه لل  protractor      هل أعلم ال  visible   أم لم يحن وقتها بعد  ؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

التحليل الجيوسنتريك للذهب : 
حاليا سعر الذهب عند 1723 وهو على خط الكروس ، يقف في مقابله على خطوط الكروسات الرقمين 1744 و 1702 ، في الوصول لأي منهما ستقابله مقاومات وحوائط صد ولكنه ان افلح في كسر الرقم 1736 فسيصعد الى 1744 وان افلح في كسر ال 1715 فسينزل الى 1702 ، المقاومات بين هذه الارقام ضعيفة لان الذهب يتحرك عددا كبيرا من النقاط في اليوم الواحد .  
سنبحث الآن في الهليو عن نقاط تأكيدية لهذا الكلام . 
سنجد الرقم 1726 تكرر في الجيو والهليو بمعنى ان عليه ضغط عالي  
بينما نجد ان بقية الارقام صحيح قريبة من بعضها لكن كل رقم عليه يا جيو لوحده او هليو لوحده . 
ممكن نقول ان الرقم 1726 سيكون اصعب في الكسر وبالتالي المحتما أكثر ان يسير الذهب نزولا ليصل 1702 وطبعا لو كسر الرقم ده كمان هيفضل ينزل لغاية ما حاجة توقفه

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب دكتورنا  بالنسبه للبرنامج أرى انه ما زال بعض الأخوان لم يتقن إستخدامه   
> والهيلو والجيلو  وأيضا  الشعارات الجديده اليوم  Ecliptical  والثاني 
> سؤال صغير ؟ 
> لماذا لا نصنع قاعده واحده حتى لا تشتت الأعضاء حتى يتسنى تعلمها بشكل أفضل ؟ 
> أعلم أن هناك الكثير في البرنامج لم نعرفه بعد كالمثلث والمربع و و  .. 
> وأنت ما شاء الله أسلوبك في الطرح مميز ورائع وسلس و على دفعات !! 
> ولله الحمد تعلمنا الكثير منك جزاك الله ألف خير 
> سؤال حتى لا أعود لقراءه الموضوع من أوله  
> بالنسبه لل  protractor      هل أعلم ال  visible   أم لم يحن وقتها بعد  ؟؟

 
سيدي الفاضل  
تعلمنا من جان ان الوقت إذا عمل علاقة تربيع مع السعر يحدث الانعكاس وهذه ظاهرة كونية أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟ 
طبق هذه القاعدة على كل شيء ، حين يحين الوقت سيحدث الانعكاس ، فكل شيء له وقته . 
إن كانت لاستخدام هذا البرنامج قواعد فأنت من سيكتبها لنا ان شاء الله . 
يقول الشيخ الشعراوي رحمه الله : لكي تتكلم ساعة فلابد ان تصمت سنتين ، فالمحدث او المعلم او الشيخ لكي يلقي درسا مدته ساعة ويستطيع ان يفيد الناس لابد ان يكون قرأ وتعلم سنتين . 
انت لا تدري كم المعاناة والوقت الذي قضيته في البحث ، وهذا الموضوع لا يخطر ببال احدنا ان من سيقرؤه سيستفيد منه الا ان يؤذن له من السماء ، وهو كما قلت من قبل نور ، ليس كل من سيطلبه سيأخذه ، هذا الكلام هو فلسفتي الخاصة . 
فقد تكلمت سابقا عن مفهوم الاستعمال من الله ، وانا اليوم مستعمل من الله سخرني لكتابة هذه الأشياء وهي رزق ، والرزق ليس نقودا وحسب ، وانما الرزق هو كل من ينتفع به . 
أتدري لمن جاء هذا الرزق ؟؟؟؟ 
انه لأناس ربما تعبوا واجتهدوا وتخبطت بهم الطرق ولكن رأى الله منهم سعيا واقداما فسخر لهم من يساعدهم . 
لو توقفت الآن عن الموضوع هل ترى انه سيستمر ؟؟؟؟؟ 
اللي رزقه في الموضوع ده خده وخلاص او هيجي اليوم وياخده ، وانا قرأت مواضيع في هذا المنتدى لم تكتمل وهجرها أصحابها لكن لا تدري كم الفائدة الذي استفدته منه. 
اعتذر عن هذا الحديث ولكن اعذروني فهذه فلسفة خاصة بي قد يراها البعض شيئا غريبا

----------


## allmouafa9

*اخي عندي مشكلة  في تحديد الخطوط التمر من المقاومات والدعوم
فالصورة مختلفة علعندك*

----------


## doctortablet

> *اخي عندي مشكلة  في تحديد الخطوط التمر من المقاومات والدعوم
> فالصورة مختلفة علعندك*

 تأكد انك اخترت من ال Location  
London

----------


## doctortablet

> *اخي عندي مشكلة  في تحديد الخطوط التمر من المقاومات والدعوم
> فالصورة مختلفة علعندك*

 حضرتك مستخدم تاريخ اليوم 13/02 بينما حساباتنا على تاريخ الغد وهذا هو سبب اختلاف الاقترانات والله اعلم

----------


## allmouafa9

> الصورة اللي حضرتك ارفقتها الآن جيو بينما الصورة التي ارفقتها انا في المشاركة كانت هليو

 *اخي شكرا على سرعة الرد لكن عملت هليو كمان لكن ماضهرو الخطوط العندك في المثال ارجو التصحيح وين المشكلة عندي*

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز تحليل لقاع قديم لزوج الاسترليني ين
لسعر 119.57 بتاريخ 1/2/2012
وفعلا  برنامج الجانزيلا توقع (بنظام جيومترك)123.20
(متعلم عليها بالاخضر) (والسعر فعليا توقف عند 123.15 يوم
10/2/2012

----------


## allmouafa9

*اخي الغالي يمكن فيه حاجة انا مابعملها وهي حسب رئي هل نغير مكان المربع والمثلث يدويا حسب الزاوية لما نغير من هليو لجيو يمكن ده هو اختلاف الخطوط عندي*

----------


## doctortablet

> *اخي الغالي يمكن فيه حاجة انا مابعملها وهي حسب رئي هل نغير مكان المربع والمثلث يدويا حسب الزاوية لما نغير من هليو لجيو يمكن ده هو اختلاف الخطوط عندي*

 ربما هناك مشكلة عندي او عندك ، لكن عموما حين اقيس الاقترانات لا استخدم معها المثلث او المربع  
المثلث والمربع استخدمه لقياس النقاط السعرية الحساسة بعيدا عن الاقترانات ، وايضا سواءا كان الرقم 1592 او 1595 فالفروق ليست كبيرة وخاصة اننا نقيس هليو ومداه اوسع من الجيو

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز تحليل لقاع قديم لزوج الاسترليني ين
> لسعر 119.57 بتاريخ 1/2/2012
> وفعلا  برنامج الجانزيلا توقع (بنظام جيومترك)123.20
> (متعلم عليها بالاخضر) (والسعر فعليا توقف عند 123.15 يوم
> 10/2/2012

   :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

> 

 طبعا اخي العزيز د تحليل قديم (بعد الحدث للتدريب) ربنا يسهل الفترة القادمه ننزل شارتات قبل الحدث ونشوف التوقعات هتعمل ايه؟
وشكرا مرة تانيه لمجهودك

----------


## doctortablet

> طبعا اخي العزيز د تحليل قديم (بعد الحدث للتدريب) ربنا يسهل الفترة القادمه ننزل شارتات قبل الحدث ونشوف التوقعات هتعمل ايه؟
> وشكرا مرة تانيه لمجهودك

 لا بأس يا سيدي الفاضل 
فنحن بهذه القياسات نقوم بشيء مهم وهو اننا نحاول التأكد من قدرة مربع التسعة على التوقع ووجود علاقة فعلية وانها ليست مجرد مصادفة . 
لماذا لا تجرب الآن محاولة التوقع للغد على نفس العملة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

GBPJPy للغد ان شاء الله جيوسنتريك

----------


## doctortablet

GBPJPY للغد ان شاء الله هليوسنتريك

----------


## doctortablet

من صور ال GBPJPY 
نجد ان جميع الصور يمر فيها الخط على القيمة 1223  وحدودها العلوية هي القيمة 1225 فممكن يطلع لها ، ولو نزل تحت ال 1223 فسيكون امامه فرصة جيدة للنزول

----------


## doctortablet

الحمد لله تعالى  
تحدثنا في الفلك ، وفي دورة القمر ومربع جان و أصبحت لدينا أدوات كثيرة بفضل الله . 
اللي يحب يشتغل بأي منها فالحمد لله على ما أعطى ، فحضراتكم تتدربوا واللي عنده سؤال انا تحت أمره ان شاء الله . 
نسيبنا من الكلاكيع دي ، ونتعلم استراتيجية جديدة مبنية أيضا على طرق جان ، ولكن هذه المرة سنعمل بنظام الصفقات على شكل أوردرات باستخدام المؤشرات التي ارفقناها من قبل وهي مؤشرات الميتاتريدر الخاصة بجان ، وسنتعلم كيف ندخل وما هي الاهداف وكيف نخرج ومتى . 
انرككم و أعود بعد عدة أيام ان شاء الله لوضع وشرح استراتيجية جان باستخدام المؤشرات على الميتاتريدر ، وهذه الاستراتيجية تم تأليف كتاب كامل فيها .

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

توقع للكيبل من القمه 15926
بتاريخ 8/2/2012   
والهدف المتوقع(مضلل بالاخضر)15550

----------


## التل

الله يعطيك العافيه دكتورنا  
كفيت ووفيت وما قصرت وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم آمين ... 
ومداخلاتك كلها قيمه جدا جدا وفلسفتك أنحني لها إحتراما كاملا 
وأقول ما شاء الله عليك لما تتمتعه من فطنه ونباهه عاليه تسخرها للخوف من الله  
وخدمه الناس كافه "" 
وأحب أن أهني نفسي وأهني جميع أعضاء المنتدى لوجود رجل معطاء مثلك وعالم هنا "" 
الله يعينك  علينا ما زال ينقصنا الكثير  !! 
بعض الإستفسارات  "" 
ما الفرق بين ال  aquatorial     والثاني  ecliptical  ؟ 
تعلمنا إستخراج نقاط الدعم والمقاومه من خلال المربع ولكن هل بإمكاننا 
إستخراج الإتجاه ؟؟ 
ال protractor   هل نضع مارك على ال  visible  لانه عند وضع المارك تتحرك الخطوط قليلا  ؟؟ 
بعرف عم تقول يا فتاح يا عليم عالصبح بقا  إيه ده مفيش راحه ولا أيه   :Wink Smile:

----------


## brain2jene

""انرككم و أعود بعد عدة أيام ان شاء الله لوضع وشرح استراتيجية جان باستخدام المؤشرات على الميتاتريدر"" 
في امان الله..

----------


## الزيرو

> الحمد لله تعالى  
> تحدثنا في الفلك ، وفي دورة القمر ومربع جان و أصبحت لدينا أدوات كثيرة بفضل الله . 
> اللي يحب يشتغل بأي منها فالحمد لله على ما أعطى ، فحضراتكم تتدربوا واللي عنده سؤال انا تحت أمره ان شاء الله . 
> نسيبنا من الكلاكيع دي ، ونتعلم استراتيجية جديدة مبنية أيضا على طرق جان ، ولكن هذه المرة سنعمل بنظام الصفقات على شكل أوردرات باستخدام المؤشرات التي ارفقناها من قبل وهي مؤشرات الميتاتريدر الخاصة بجان ، وسنتعلم كيف ندخل وما هي الاهداف وكيف نخرج ومتى . 
> انرككم و أعود بعد عدة أيام ان شاء الله لوضع وشرح استراتيجية جان باستخدام المؤشرات على الميتاتريدر ، وهذه الاستراتيجية تم تأليف كتاب كامل فيها .

 رددوا هذا الدعاء معي يا إخواني .. فوالله إن الدكتور ليستحق منا أكثر من ذلك .. 
اللهم إني إشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك أن الدكتور لم يكتم علمه عنا .. اللهم فأجزه خير الجزاء .. 
همسة:
يارب ترجع وتلاقيني فهمت الطريقة وإستخدام الجانزيلا ,, يااااااااااارب ..  
موفق يا غالي دنيا وآخرة بإذن الله ..

----------


## doctortablet

> بعض الإستفسارات  "" 
> ما الفرق بين ال  aquatorial     والثاني  ecliptical  ؟ 
> تعلمنا إستخراج نقاط الدعم والمقاومه من خلال المربع ولكن هل بإمكاننا 
> إستخراج الإتجاه ؟؟ 
> ال protractor   هل نضع مارك على ال  visible  لانه عند وضع المارك تتحرك الخطوط قليلا  ؟؟ 
> بعرف عم تقول يا فتاح يا عليم عالصبح بقا  إيه ده مفيش راحه ولا أيه

 
جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منك ولكم مثل ذلك ان شاء الله 
أنا احتاج للتفرغ عدة أيام قبل كتابة استراتيجية المؤشرات لمراجعتها جيدا قبل كتابتها لأنني أتوقع أن الجميع سيتجهون نحوها لأنها أسهل بكثير وتحقق رغبة الاغلبية في هندسة صفقات بدلا من الشغل الصعب اللي بنحكي فيه . 
الفرق بين ال Equatorial و ال Ecliptical ان كلا منهما نظام للقياس ، ولكن بيختلف النقطة التي تقيس منها ، ولا اريد تعقيد الامور ولكن نضرب المثل للتشبيه والتقريب للفهم ، فاحنا بنقول اقترانات هليوسنتريك وجيوسنتريك فما الفرق بينهما ، هل كون فيه نوعين من الاقترانات معناه ان مكان الكواكب بيتغير ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا ، ولكن ما يتغير هو النقطة التي نقيس منها ، فالاقترانات الجيوسنتريك نقيسها من الارض ، أي كأنك تنظر للسماء من الارض وتحدد الزوايا بين الكواكب وانت على الارض ، بينما الهليو نحدد فيها مكان الكواكب والنجوم بالنسبة لبعضها في المجموعة الشمسية . 
حضرتك تتساءل هل هذه الطريقة ممكن نعمل بيها كل حاجة ونعرف الاتجاه وغيره ؟؟؟ 
كقاعدة عامة لن تجد شيئا يعطيك دقة 100 بالمائة لسبب بسيط لو انك قد وجدته فقد علمت الغيب وهذا لن يحدث ، ولكننا نحتال لرفع دقة توقعاتنا ، والمشكلة ان الناس بتاخد جزئية وتنسى الكلية ، إذا لم أعرض شيئا آخر من الاستراتيجيات فأنا أتوقع ان الموضوع كله سينتهي وسيستمر على الجانزيلا وما قبلها وما بعدها هيتنسى . 
اللي بنعرضه نظام متكامل يتاخد على بعضه ، وهيكون فيه نظام للدخول والخروج والستوبات وقفل الصفقات وغيره . 
المطلوب هو التمرس والتدرب أولا ، وبما انك اول واحد بدأ يعمل ويستخدم الجانزيلا ، فمطلوب من حضرتك التوقعات اللي عملناها في نهاية اليوم تقول ايه اللي حصل والتوقعات كانت صحيحة او خاطئة ، وتجهز تحليلك ليوم الغد ، لسبب بسيط أقوله لك ان كل معلومة مرتبطة بما قبلها وبما سيأتي بعدها ، وما بني على باطل فهو باطل ، الاول نركز ونرسخ ما تعلمناه كويس وبعدين ننتقل لما بعده . 
ال Protractor تعلم عليها او لا تعلم هي لا تؤثر على خطوط الاقترانات بالمرة ، أنت تكرر السؤال ظنا منك أن السر سيكون في المنقلة ، جزء من السر الذي تبحث عنه فيها ، ولو تمرست وجربت وحللت كويس وتتبعت نتائج تحليلك هتوصله لوحدك ، عاوز توصل اعتبر اني مش موجود وهذه هي المعلومات المتاحة فقط ، فكيف ستسير . 
صاحب الكتاب الذي كتب الاستراتيجية التي سنعرضها ان شاء الله ، و أتوقع ان يتجه الجميع اليها بعد عرضها قال في كتابه عبارة رائعة ، فكرت فيها كثيرا ، قال : أعلم انني وبعد عرضي للاستراتيجية سينسخها الكثيرون ويبيعونها ويتداولونها ، لكن ان استطاعوا ان ينسخوا استراتيجيتي فلن يستطيعوا ان ينسخوا عقلي . 
جان يقول : المعرفة أثمن من النقود  
فالمهم في رأيي بناءا على ذلك هو فهم وامتلاك طريقة التفكير و التحليل ، لكن لو على النقود نعملها اكسبرت ونروح ننام وانتهينا.

----------


## doctortablet

> ""انرككم و أعود بعد عدة أيام ان شاء الله لوضع وشرح استراتيجية جان باستخدام المؤشرات على الميتاتريدر"" 
> في امان الله..

  

> رددوا هذا الدعاء معي يا إخواني .. فوالله إن الدكتور ليستحق منا أكثر من ذلك .. 
> اللهم إني إشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك أن الدكتور لم يكتم علمه عنا .. اللهم فأجزه خير الجزاء .. 
> همسة:
> يارب ترجع وتلاقيني فهمت الطريقة وإستخدام الجانزيلا ,, يااااااااااارب ..  
> موفق يا غالي دنيا وآخرة بإذن الله ..

 جزاكما الله خيرا وتقبل منكما ، ولكما مثل ذلك ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## doctortablet

> تعلمنا إستخراج نقاط الدعم والمقاومه من خلال المربع ولكن هل بإمكاننا 
> إستخراج الإتجاه ؟؟ 
> ال protractor

 إذا أردت أن تتوقع الاتجاه بدقة ستجد الحل في جدول جان الهرمي و في حسابات الموقع لمربع جان اليوم ولن اقول أكثر من ذلك ، ركز فيهم كويس هتعرف الاتجاه هيروح فين .

----------


## allmouafa9

ارجو من الاخوة اليهمهم الموضوع بان ناخذ بعض الازواج وكل يوم ننزل تحاليلنا وانصحح لبعض ثم ناتي في اليوم الموالي وانشوف النتائج مع بعض منو تدريب ومنو اتقان الطريقة حتى يجهز الدكتور الجزء الثاني ايه رئيكم

----------


## التل

تسلم إيدك دكتورنا  
وما قصرت وسأبحث وأحاول التوقع للإتجاهات وسأعين كل أخوتي من الأعضاء  
بس والله نتتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر إن شاء الله 
ولو تعملك نظره صغيره كل ما سنحت لك الفرصه على شغلنا بالمربع 
وسنعرض انا والشباب ما يتسنى لنا اليوم من عمل 
ونحاول تحليل ما نستطيع لغد 
وأكرر شكري الخاص لك 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

> ارجو من الاخوة اليهمهم الموضوع بان ناخذ بعض الازواج وكل يوم ننزل تحاليلنا وانصحح لبعض ثم ناتي في اليوم الموالي وانشوف النتائج مع بعض منو تدريب ومنو اتقان الطريقة حتى يجهز الدكتور الجزء الثاني ايه رئيكم

  

> تسلم إيدك دكتورنا  
> وما قصرت وسأبحث وأحاول التوقع للإتجاهات وسأعين كل أخوتي من الأعضاء  
> بس والله نتتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر إن شاء الله 
> ولو تعملك نظره صغيره كل ما سنحت لك الفرصه على شغلنا بالمربع 
> وسنعرض انا والشباب ما يتسنى لنا اليوم من عمل 
> ونحاول تحليل ما نستطيع لغد 
> وأكرر شكري الخاص لك 
> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

 
هذا ما أريده بالضبط وهو ان يعمل الشباب ويصححوا لأنفسهم ، لأني كنت أنتظر سؤالا منطقيا كان ولابد أن يخطر ببال أحدكم وبما انه لم يكتب فيعني أن ما شرحناه من قبل لم يتم الربط بينه جيدا ، وهذا يدفعني لعدم التعجل ، لأن الشباب وكما قلت يتمسكون بالفروع وينسون الأصول ، وهذا سيؤدي حتما في وقت ما لفشل الطريقة ، لأنه وكما قلت هذا نظام متكامل ومترابط . 
فين السؤال الذي لم يطرحه أحد وسأطرحه عليكم الآن بالمشيئة . 
احنا بنستخدم الجانزيلا ونعمل المربع ونجيب الاقترانات ، بس ما حدش سألني ان اليوم فيه اقترانات كثيرة فأيها نقيس في توقيته ، هذه نقطة والنقطة الثانية هي اننا حين تكلمنا عن المدارات والزوايا المسموح بيها قلنا نستخدم 3 درجات ، لكن لو كان حد حاول يفهم الجانزيلا كويس وقرأ في إعداداتها كويس هيلاقي ان المدارات مكتوب امامها زائد او ناقص 5 درجات فلماذا لم اطلب تغييرها ، من هنا وبالأسئلة دي أؤكد أن الموضوع مترابط ومتكامل ولابد من هضمه على بعضه ، وانا اطرح الاسئلة واترككم تفكرون فيها لان العملية ليست مجرد تلقين فقط .

----------


## doctortablet

هذه صورة للذهب حاليا والارقام الظاهرة هي حدوده لو كسر اي منها فسينطلق بعده

----------


## doctortablet

وهذه صورة اليورو حاليا واتوقع له النزول ان شاء الله

----------


## التل

> هنقول لحضراتكم الآن عن السر اللي ممكن نعرف منه ونتوقع التحركات على مدى الدقائق بصورة دقيقة للغاية . 
> احنا قلنا ان الاسرع من القمر في الحركة على مستوى اليوم هي زوايا ال زودياك ، و اهمها ال Asc و ال Mc 
> وعرفنا ان السر الكبير هو في رسمة جان اللي بنشوفها وهي المثلث والمربع في وسط الدائرة . 
> ال Asc بما انه الاسرع فهو النقطة الفعالة على مدى الدقائق لانه بيتحركة درجة واحدة كل اربع دقائق ، ولذلك قاعدة التوقع على مستوى الدقائق هي كالتالي : 
> أي كوكب يعمل زاوية 0 او 60 او 120 او 90 او 180 مع ال Asc  
> بيكون موعد للتغير ولكن الاقوى في حدوث الانعكاسات هما ال 90 و ال 180 فقط اما البقية فتحتمل التحرك في اي اتجاه . 
> بس بما اننا بنتكلم على مستوى الدقائق فهنخلي المدار حوالي 15 دقيقة فقط . 
> طبعا لخبطة مش كدة ؟؟؟ 
> احنا عندنا في المدار بنقيسه بالدرجات وكل درجة 60 دقيقة ، وبما اننا اخترنا 15 دقيقة للمدار اي انها تساوي ربع درجة فقط . 
> ...

 والله يا دكتور مشاركتك هذه دوختي  !!! 
حاولت مرارا وتكرارا أن أجد سر جان الكبير مع المثلث والمربع ولم أفلح  ؟ 
ساحاول ولكن أعطيني طرف الخيط علما أني لا أتقن الإنجليزي بقوه حتى أتابع الشرح في الموقع  .. 
طيب لم ألاحظ تحرك ال Asc   أبدا  "" 
معلش يا دكتور خدني على قد عقلي  ووسع بالك علي شويه    :Eh S(7):

----------


## allmouafa9

> وهذه صورة اليورو حاليا واتوقع له النزول ان شاء الله

 اخي الغالي بالنسبة لليورو اليوم هذه الخطوط لم يحترمها اكتير 1315 و 1317 و 1318 طالع نازل وكل مرة يخترقهم كما انها تعتبر خطوط قريبة لبعضها اما لتسائلاتك اخي انتظر منا الكثير عند فهم البرنامج واعادة قراءة الموضوع كذا مرة ان شاء الله بعد مدة تجد منا مايسرك اخي وشكرا والله اكثير على عطائك ومن غير رمي ورود كفيت ووفيت ابجد واول موضوع من يوم تعرفي على المنتدى منذ 2007 مفيش كاتب موضوع كان  بالو واسع ويرد على اي متدخل بالصفة هذه وكل من قرأ الموضوع وتابع مش حيقول غير هذا الكلام فكلمة شكر لاتفي حقك اخي الفاضل ربنا ينور ليك طريقك

----------


## doctortablet

> اخي الغالي بالنسبة لليورو اليوم هذه الخطوط لم يحترمها اكتير 1315 و 1317 و 1318 طالع نازل وكل مرة يخترقهم كما انها تعتبر خطوط قريبة لبعضها

 جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وتقبل منا ومنكم ولكم مثل ذلك ان شاء الله 
ملاحظة حضرتك ممتازة ، وبما انه لم يحترمها فلابد ان هناك سبب ، أليس هذا منطقيا ؟؟؟ 
وكونها متقاربة فهذا صحيح بالفعل ، فلماذا جاءت متقاربة ؟؟؟ وما دامت متقاربة فأيها كان الأقوى ؟؟؟ ومن هو الأصح لكي نعتمد عليه ؟؟؟ 
من ملاحظة حضرتك نستنتج شيء مهم ألا وهو انه بالمتابعة والتجريب نفهم أكثر . 
سأجيب على سؤال حضرتك باختصار قدر ما أستطيع إن شاء الله . 
احنا قلنا قبل كدة انه الموضوع متكامل ومرتبط بعضه ببعض . 
تعالى حضرتك نسترجع ما قلناه في بدايات الموضوع ونشوف ممكن نربطه ببعضه والا لا . 
الخطوط التي تمر على ارقام المربع هي خطوط اقترانات ، أليس كذلك ؟؟؟ 
معنى هذا انه تشكلت زاوية بين كوكبين ، ومعنى الكلام ده انه مجال الجاذبية بينهم حصل فيه تأثير ، الخط الواصل بين الكوكبين بمفهوم الجاذبية نقول عنه انه مشحون بالطاقة . 
بس ايه نوع الطاقة دي ؟؟؟ وايه هو مقدارها ؟؟؟؟ 
بنشبه الموضوع كالتالي ان السعر هو عبارة عن شخص وخط الاقتران عبارة عن سور متكهرب ، لما بيقترب منه السعر اللي هو في تشبيهنا عبارة عن شخص ، إن كان مقدار الكهرباء اللي في السور المتكهرب عالي سيصعقه ، ممكن تكون قوة الصعق كبيرة فتقذف ذلك الشخص مسافة طويلة بعيدة عن السور المكهرب ، لكن لو الشحنة اللي فيه قليلة ممكن يستحملها ويتجاوز السور المكهرب . 
بنكمل التشبيه ونقول انه ممكن فعلا يصعق الشخص ويقذف لمسافة طويلة بعيدا عن السور المكهرب ولكن الشخص مصمم يعديه بيرجعله تاني وبنشوف مين اللي بيغلب هل سيتحمل الشخص مقدار الكهرباء اللي في السور ام ستصعقه ثانية وتقذفه بعيدا ، وما يفكرش يرجعله تاني ، او انه بعد فترة من الوقت لما يزول الاقتران كأن السور المكهرب خلاص راحت منه الكهرباء فيعديه السعر ببساطة شديدة .  
معنى الكلام ده اننا لما بنشوف خط على الجانزيلا مارر برقم لازم اشوف الخط ده عبارة عن اقتران بين اي كواكب بالضبط ومن اي نوع هو سالب ام موجب و زاويته كام ، من هنا ممكن نقدر نحدد نوع الشحنة اللي في الاقتران ومعنى الكلام ده اننا نرجع نقرأ مرة تانية ما كتبناه عن الاقترانات وانواعها ومدى قوتها . 
والله المستعان

----------


## doctortablet

> والله يا دكتور مشاركتك هذه دوختي  !!! 
> حاولت مرارا وتكرارا أن أجد سر جان الكبير مع المثلث والمربع ولم أفلح  ؟ 
> ساحاول ولكن أعطيني طرف الخيط علما أني لا أتقن الإنجليزي بقوه حتى أتابع الشرح في الموقع  .. 
> طيب لم ألاحظ تحرك ال Asc   أبدا  "" 
> معلش يا دكتور خدني على قد عقلي  ووسع بالك علي شويه

 تحت امرك وان شاء الله اجيبك قريبا

----------


## doctortablet

> اخي الغالي بالنسبة لليورو اليوم هذه الخطوط لم يحترمها اكتير 1315 و 1317 و 1318 طالع نازل وكل مرة يخترقهم كما انها تعتبر خطوط قريبة لبعضها

 نكمل تعليقي على ما كتبته من قبل في الرد على هذه الملاحظة واقول انه وحتى لا نظلم هذه الخطوط حقها فلابد من الدقة في سرد سلوك اليورو معها ، لانها ممكن تكون متقاربة صحيح لكن حكمت او سيطرت على سلوك العملة على مستوى اليوم وهو شيء مهم لنا طبعا فلنر كيف كان السلوك بالتفاصيل . 
الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت جرينتش صعد السعر الى 13175
ثم نزل ليبلغ عند الثالثة بتوقيت جرينتش 13149
ثم صعد في الساعة الرابعة ليصل الى 13168
ثم نزل ليصل في السادسة 13127 
ثم صعد ليصل في العاشرة 13215
ثم نزل ليصل في الواحدة بعد الظهر جرينتش الى 13138
ثم صعد في الثانية ظهرا الى 13178 
بعد التقريب نجد ان مصدات السعر كانت عند الارقام التالية : 
1318 و 1317 و 1315 و 1314 و 1322 و 1313 
ده على وضعية التفصيل ولكن على وجه التحديد السعر ارتد ارتدادات قوية وطويلة من 1314 و 1313 و 1322

----------


## allmouafa9

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وتقبل منا ومنكم ولكم مثل ذلك ان شاء الله  ملاحظة حضرتك ممتازة ، وبما انه لم يحترمها فلابد ان هناك سبب ، أليس هذا منطقيا ؟؟؟  وكونها متقاربة فهذا صحيح بالفعل ، فلماذا جاءت متقاربة ؟؟؟ وما دامت متقاربة فأيها كان الأقوى ؟؟؟ ومن هو الأصح لكي نعتمد عليه ؟؟؟  من ملاحظة حضرتك نستنتج شيء مهم ألا وهو انه بالمتابعة والتجريب نفهم أكثر .  سأجيب على سؤال حضرتك باختصار قدر ما أستطيع إن شاء الله .  احنا قلنا قبل كدة انه الموضوع متكامل ومرتبط بعضه ببعض .  تعالى حضرتك نسترجع ما قلناه في بدايات الموضوع ونشوف ممكن نربطه ببعضه والا لا .  الخطوط التي تمر على ارقام المربع هي خطوط اقترانات ، أليس كذلك ؟؟؟  معنى هذا انه تشكلت زاوية بين كوكبين ، ومعنى الكلام ده انه مجال الجاذبية بينهم حصل فيه تأثير ، الخط الواصل بين الكوكبين بمفهوم الجاذبية نقول عنه انه مشحون بالطاقة .  بس ايه نوع الطاقة دي ؟؟؟ وايه هو مقدارها ؟؟؟؟  بنشبه الموضوع كالتالي ان السعر هو عبارة عن شخص وخط الاقتران عبارة عن سور متكهرب ، لما بيقترب منه السعر اللي هو في تشبيهنا عبارة عن شخص ، إن كان مقدار الكهرباء اللي في السور المتكهرب عالي سيصعقه ، ممكن تكون قوة الصعق كبيرة فتقذف ذلك الشخص مسافة طويلة بعيدة عن السور المكهرب ، لكن لو الشحنة اللي فيه قليلة ممكن يستحملها ويتجاوز السور المكهرب .  بنكمل التشبيه ونقول انه ممكن فعلا يصعق الشخص ويقذف لمسافة طويلة بعيدا عن السور المكهرب ولكن الشخص مصمم يعديه بيرجعله تاني وبنشوف مين اللي بيغلب هل سيتحمل الشخص مقدار الكهرباء اللي في السور ام ستصعقه ثانية وتقذفه بعيدا ، وما يفكرش يرجعله تاني ، او انه بعد فترة من الوقت لما يزول الاقتران كأن السور المكهرب خلاص راحت منه الكهرباء فيعديه السعر ببساطة شديدة .   معنى الكلام ده اننا لما بنشوف خط على الجانزيلا مارر برقم لازم اشوف الخط ده عبارة عن اقتران بين اي كواكب بالضبط ومن اي نوع هو سالب ام موجب و زاويته كام ، من هنا ممكن نقدر نحدد نوع الشحنة اللي في الاقتران ومعنى الكلام ده اننا نرجع نقرأ مرة تانية ما كتبناه عن الاقترانات وانواعها ومدى قوتها .  والله المستعان

 كلام سليم ميه ميه والله اخي حتى انا بعد ماطرحت سؤالي وقرات ردا ليك قلت يجب ربط كل الكلام ببعض رجعت لجزء الفلك وكيفية ارتباط الكواكب لذلك رجعت للموضوع قراه من الاول ولك الحق بان يجب ربط الموضوع ببعض لاننا احنا في الاخر ركزنا على مربع التسعة وماربطناه بما سبق سنرجع اخي لملاحظة وقراءة الشارت بتمعن اكثر لفهم حركة السعر وشكرا اخي الفاضل على تواجدك رغم تركيزك على الجزء المتبقى فلازم تكون تشقر علينا كل مرة واترد على تساءلاتنا القادمة

----------


## doctortablet

> تكون تشقر علينا كل مرة واترد على تساءلاتنا القادمة

 أنا تحت أمر حضراتكم جميعا ، وانا حين قلت انني احتاج لعدة أيام فالغالبية متعودين ان اللي بيقول كدة بيروح بالشهور ويرجع لما ربنا يفرجها ، لكن انا احرص الناس على اكمال هذا الموضوع واحس انه دين في رقبتي أقضيه . 
فمن سيقرأ قولي انني احتاج لعدة ايام فهذا تحسبا مني لمن يضع سؤالا ولا اجيب عليه حتى لا يظن اني اهملته ، وفي نفس الوقت تكون لدي الفرصة لتأجيل الاجابات قليلا حتى اركز في العرض. 
الشيء الذي أتوقعه هو أنني حين أبدأ في عرض الاستراتيجية وهي ستحتاج منكم الى تركيز شديد سيترك الكل ما كتب في الموضوع وسيركزون في الاستراتيجية فقط ، لانها من النوع الذي ألفه الناس وعرفوه وتدربوا عليه ، وان شاء الله ابدأ قريبا في عرضها ، واتمنى من الله ان انتهي من عرضها قبل نهاية هذا الاسبوع لانني وبعد ذلك لن اكون متفرغا .والله المستعان

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أستغل الفرصة و أبدأ في كتابة مقدمة عن الاستراتيجية . 
المؤشرات التي سنستخدمها هي المؤشرات التي أرفقناها من قبل وهي Gann Zigzag و ال Hilo Activator 
ولكن قبل البداية في كتابة قوانين الاستراتيجية فلابد وان نفهم الاساسيات التي تقوم عليها وهي : 
ما هو الترند 
ما هي خطوط الدعم والمقاومة  
ما هو الميل  
ما هو السوينج لاعلى وما هو السوينج لأسفل  
ربما يظن البعض انها أشياء بدائية ، ولكن هذه الأشياء لها تعريف خاص حين نستخدمها بطريقة جان ونريد ان نعرف كيف نحددها باستخدام مؤشرات جان على الميتاتريدر التي ارفقناها . 
بعد ذلك ستتكون الاستراتيجية من جزئين رئيسيين : 
الجزء الاول مبني على الاغلاقات اليومية او بيانات نهاية اليوم EOD 
الجزء الثاني يعتمد على البيانات المتحركة او كيف تتاجر وانت امام الشارت دون الانتظار لنهاية اليوم . 
كل جزء من الاجزاء السابقة له جزئين ايضا وهما : 
كيف تعقد صفقات في اتجاه الحركة وكيف تعقد صفقات عكس اتجاه الحركة .  
بس محتاج منكم تركيز شديد ولن اجيب على اية اشئلة حتى انتهي ان شاء الله من العرض تماما

----------


## التل

معاك يا حكيمنا 
وبصراحه أسلوبك في الطرح والتوقيت كان هو أكبر دافع لفهم الموضوع بيسر وسهوله 
بإنتظارك ويعطيك ألف عافيه والله تبذل وقت ومجهود مكثف 
أعانك الله

----------


## الزيرو

معاك يا عبقرينو ..

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه المرة سأطرح الاستراتيجية موضوع بحثنا بالعكس أي أنني بالمشيئة سأقوم بسرد قوانينها أولا ثم بعد ذلك نبدأ في شرح المفاهيم والمصطلحات بإذن الله : 
قوانين الاستراتيجية كالتالي : 
هذه الاستراتيجية للعمل على البيانات المتحركة وفي اتجاه الترند وسنسميها بالاستراتيجية الاساسية ، وقوانينها كالتالي :  
أولا : وضعية الشراء :
================= 
الشروط : 
======== 
1- مؤشر جان زجزاج يشير لترند صاعد 
2- لابد ان تغلق الشمعة فوق خط الهيلوأكتيفيتور  
قوانين الدخول :
========== 
استخدم من هذه القوانين ما يتحقق او يحدث منها اولا  
1 - شراء مع اغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الهيلواكتيفيتور 
2- شراء عندما يغير مؤشر زجزاج جان اتجاهه من سوينج هابط الى سوينج صاعد ، ويجب ان تضع امر بيع معلق بالهيلواكتيفيتور تحت الشمعة . 
شراء عند تخطي حاجز اقرب قمة ، ايضا يجب ان تضع امر بيع معلق بالهيلواكتيفيتور تحت الشمعة . 
==================================================  ========== 
قوانين البيع : 
======== 
شروط البيع : 
======== 
1- مؤشر زجزاج جان يشير الى ترند هابط 
2- لابد ان تغلق الشمعة تحت خط الهيلواكتيفيتور 
قوانين الدخول : 
========= 
استخدم ايها يحدث أولا : 
1- بيع عندما تغلق الشمعة تحت خط الهيلواكتيفيتور  
2- بيع عندما يغير مؤشر زجزاج جان اتجاهه من ترند صاعد الى ترند هابط ، يجب وضع امر شراء معلق بالهيلواكتيفيتور فوق الشمعة . 
3 - بيع عندما يتم تخطي حاجز اقرب قاع ، ويجب وضع امر شراء معلق بالهيلواكتيفيتور فوق الشمعة . 
==================================================  == 
قوانين جني الارباح لعمليات البيع وعمليات الشراء  
============================= 
1- احصد الارباح فورا إذا اغلق السعر فوق او تحت خط الهيلواكتيفيتور  
2 - احصد جميع الارباح عند حدوث ارتداد 38 بالمائة من اي جان سوينج حالي ، لا تنتظر اغلاق الشمعة ، يجب ان تكون تجاوزت خط الهيلواكتيفيتور قبل استخدام هذا القانون .

----------


## doctortablet

الاستراتيجية الثانية  
تختلف هذه الاستراتيجية عن الاستراتيجية الاساسية والتي سبق ذكر بنودها في : 
1- ان استراتيجيتنا الآن يمكن العمل بها في اتجاه الترند وعكسه أيضا . 
2- نستخدم قوانين جني الارباح  
3- كل عملية ستتم على ثلاث عقود يتم جني الارباح منها عند نقاط معينة . 
4- يمكننا فتح المزيد من العقود ولكن بشروط خاصة . 
5- اعادة الدخول في الصفقات إذا خرجنا منها مبكرا ضمن القواعد المطروحة . 
6- متابعة خط الهيلواكتيفيتور على الاسبوعي جزء رئيسي من هذه الاستراتيجية . 
==================================================  ===== 
قوانين الاستراتيجية : 
==================================================  ===== 
أولا : للدخول مع الترند : 
===================== 
شروط الشراء : 
========== 
مؤشر زجزاج جان يشير الى ترند صاعد 
الدخول : 
==== 
شراء مع اغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الهيلواكتيفيتور 
============================================= 
شروط البيع  
========== 
مؤشر زجزاج جان يشير الى اتجاه هابط 
الدخول : 
===== 
مع اغلاق الشمعة تحت خط الهيلواكتيفيتور  
==================================================  ==========  
الدخول في صفقات عكس الاتجاه  
==================== 
عمليات الشراء 
=========== 
الشروط : 
======== 
1- مؤشر زجزاج جان يشير الى ترند هابط  
2- اغلاق الشمعة فوق خط الهيلواكتيفيتور 
شروط الدخول :
========= 
شراء مع تجاوز السعر هاي الشمعة التي اغلقت فوق خط الهيلواكتيفيتور  
ربما لا تكون الشمعة التي بعدها تماما 
==================================================  ==== 
عمليات البيع :
========= 
الشروط : 
======= 
1- مؤشر زجزاج جان يشي الى ترند صاعد 
2- إغلاق الشمعة تحت خط الهيلواكتيفيتور 
الدخول :
===== 
بيع عندما يتجاوز السعر لو الشمعة التي اغلقت تحت خط الهيلواكتيفيتور  
==================================================  == 
قوانين خاصة لايقاف الصفقات وعكسها : 
إذا كانت لديك صفقات شراء و تجاوز السعر اقرب قاع 
إذا كانت لديك صفقات بيع وتجاوز السعر أقرب قمة

----------


## [email protected]

اليورو دولار  ساعة الفاصل الزمني  60 شمعة كسر اليورو زاوية 120  للمناقشة

----------


## [email protected]

دكتور هذا شارت يومي  هل الرسمة صحيحة مع انها اغلقت الشموع بشكل ايجابي  اي شراء  الفاصل الزمني 18  والزاوية  144

----------


## doctortablet

بذلك لدينا استراتيجية اساسية للعمل مع اتجاه الترند فقط 
واستراتيجية ثانية تعمل مع الترند ايضا بشروط مختلفة 
واستراتيجية ثالثة تعمل عكس الترند  
تبقي لدينا استراتيجية للعمل مع بيانات نهاية اليوم ولكنها تخص التجارة في الاسهم ولا اعتقد انها تهمنا كثيرا . 
الاستراتيجيات تبدو صعبة ولكن بالامثلة وبالشرح لمعنى الترند والقمة والقاع والدعم والمقاومة والميل سنفهم كل شيء ان شاء الله تعالى ، باستخدام شارتات يومية وحية .

----------


## doctortablet

نود تذكير حضراتكم بأن الغد ان شاء الله سيدخل القمر برج القوس الساعة 00:57 بتوقيت جرينتش مما يتوقع معه بداية تحركات عنيفة في السوق

----------


## doctortablet

> دكتور هذا شارت يومي  هل الرسمة صحيحة مع انها اغلقت الشموع بشكل ايجابي  اي شراء  الفاصل الزمني 18  والزاوية  144

 سيدي الفاضل 
عفوا أرجو عدم التشتيت 
الطرق التي اعمل بها واضحة للجميع ، ويمكنك مناقشة ما تريد حيث حددت له اماكن المناقشة 
ارجو المعذرة

----------


## [email protected]

اسف المشاركتين بالخطا  المفروض في موضوع ثاني   :Regular Smile:

----------


## doctortablet

تحليل لحركة اليورو بطريقة كسر الترند

----------


## doctortablet

> اسف المشاركتين بالخطا  المفروض في موضوع ثاني

 ولا يهمك

----------


## [email protected]

انا الان ادرس طريقتك في جدول 9  وان شاء الله اتوفق في الفهم

----------


## doctortablet

لكي نفهم الاستراتيجية أرفقت لكم شارت اليورودولار اليومي ، وعليه المؤشرات ولكن قمت بتغيير الالوان واخفاء الشمعات للتوضيح . 
لدينا خط زجزاج جان باللون الازرق السماوي وخط الهيلواكتيفيتور باللون الاصفر ، وما نعنيه بالقمة او القاع هو مبني على ما يعطينا اياه مؤشر زجزاج جان . 
الدعم هو الخط المار بالقاع السابق ولونه برتقالي و المقاومة هي الخط المار بالقمة السابقة ولونه وردي . 
نحاول نعيد قراءة الاستراتيجية وتطبيقها على الصورة .

----------


## doctortablet

أخونا الفاضل الزيرو 
إيه اخبار استراتيجية الفيبوناتشي معاك   :013:  :013:  :013:  :013:

----------


## Traderx1

السلام عليكم احب ان اشكر الدكتور على الموضوع الممتاز و الشرح الجميل للاقترانات و الاقمار و طرق ويليام جان الاسطورية .....  انا من عشاق ويليام جان و طرق التحليل له خصوصا مربع التسعة و اتشرف بالانظمام للموضوع الذي استفدت منه منذ بدايته و باذن الله نحلل الازواج بمربع التسعة و الاقترانات و الله يوفق الجميع .... الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم احب ان اشكر الدكتور على الموضوع الممتاز و الشرح الجميل للاقترانات و الاقمار و طرق ويليام جان الاسطورية .....  انا من عشاق ويليام جان و طرق التحليل له خصوصا مربع التسعة و اتشرف بالانظمام للموضوع الذي استفدت منه منذ بدايته و باذن الله نحلل الازواج بمربع التسعة و الاقترانات و الله يوفق الجميع .... الله يعطيك العافية

 أهلا ومرحبا بك سيدي الفاضل 
الحمد لله على عطائه ونعمته فأنا أرى الكثيرين ينضمون للمنتدى للمرة الاولى والدخول معنا في هذا الموضوع  
أسأل الله أن يكتب له القبول والنجاح

----------


## التل

هلا بالحكيم 
شكلي جيت متأخر   :Doh:  
شو هالشغل الحلو يا دكتور ؟؟ 
اللهم صل على محمد 
يعني والله بصراحه إستراتيجيات بسيطه وسلسه وسهله جدا ....  
بس مربع تسعه وراه وراه     
صدقني كل أيقونه وكل بند في الجانزيلا أحاول إكتشافه 
والبرنامج روعه 
وبحياتي كلها ما توقعت أني أتعلم هيك برنامج 
إن شاء الله تسلم إيديك يارب 
بس والله شوقتنا لمعرفه قوه خطوط الإقترانات الكهربائيه  !! 
معاك على الخط وبراحتك يا تاج راسنا وكبيرنا 
الله يوفقك دنيا وآخره ........

----------


## doctortablet

> هلا بالحكيم 
> شكلي جيت متأخر   
> شو هالشغل الحلو يا دكتور ؟؟ 
> اللهم صل على محمد 
> يعني والله بصراحه إستراتيجيات بسيطه وسلسه وسهله جدا ....  
> بس مربع تسعه وراه وراه     
> صدقني كل أيقونه وكل بند في الجانزيلا أحاول إكتشافه 
> والبرنامج روعه 
> وبحياتي كلها ما توقعت أني أتعلم هيك برنامج 
> ...

 يا راجل يا سكرة 
ده انت اللي هتشرح لنا الكهرباء بتاعت الاقترانات ، كل حاجة اتكتبت ، ركز وهتوصل ولا تعتمد على اني هأقول كل حاجة ، الافكار بسيطة جدا جدا بس اربطها ببعضها كويس ، انا ممكن اعيد واقول بس انت الخسران ، عارف ليه لاني سأسقيك المعلومة و اوعدك انك هتنساها بعد شوية ، وبعدين انا طماع لاني استفيد من عقولكم دون ان تدروا ، يمكن واحد يحط سؤال او يقول معلومة تفتح لنا فتح عظيم ، ليه عاوز تحرمني من قوة عقولكم ؟؟؟ 
وبعدين فين شغل النهاردة لا شفت صور ولا حاجة ، وبعدين ما دامت الاستراتيجية سهلة وبسيطة فانت كدة ورطت نفسك لانه مطلوب منك تحلل بالجانزيلا والاستراتيجية مع بعض وتقولنا نبيع والا نشتري . 
شد حيلك يا بطل

----------


## Traderx1

هذا أول تحليل لعملة اليورو\ين الصورة الأولى جيو سنترك و الثانية هليو سنترك المناطق الخضراء هيا المقاومات و المناطق الحمراء هيا الدعوم و اتمنى لو في شئ غلط يصلحلي الدكتور

----------


## التل

أخ منك يا دكتور  .. والله مع كل علمك وحكمتك  فيك روح الدعابه والمرح ما شاء الله  "" 
وأنا والله إنشغلت اليوم كله للأسف وفاتني بعض الفرص على اليورو ولكن ربك كريم  .. 
وبالنسبه للإقتران أنا بكره حجبلك خبروووو  ؟؟ 
بحاول بكل جهدي وحاضر تكرم عينيك وأنت تأمر أمر والله .. 
ويعجبني فيك جدا جدا   رفع المعنويات للأعضاء   
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله  .......

----------


## Traderx1

وهذا تحليل اليورو دولار هليو سنترك و المقاومة بعد ال 1.319 هى 1.333 وتقع في الكروس و لكن لحجم الصورة الكبير ذكرتها فقط

----------


## doctortablet

> هذا أول تحليل لعملة اليورو\ين الصورة الأولى جيو سنترك و الثانية هليو سنترك المناطق الخضراء هيا المقاومات و المناطق الحمراء هيا الدعوم و اتمنى لو في شئ غلط يصلحلي الدكتور

 طريقة التحديد صحيحة ولكن على الجانزيلا لم احصل على نفس الشكل ، لذلك سنتفق وكل الزملاء على عرض الصور بطريقة واحدة ، والتأكد من الاعدادات التالية : 
اولا لابد من التأكد من أن ال Location هو لندن ، ولازم نشوف علم بريطانيا ظاهر في خانة ال Location  
كذلك ارجو ان تعرض الصور جميعها بالنظام عكس عقارب الساعة وهذه نحصل عليها بأننا نشيل العلامة التي امام Clockwise في الزودياك وفي ال Layout 
كذلك أرجو التأكد من أن التاريخ في الزودياك هو للغد  
كذلك ارجو أن يتم رفع اربع صور اثنين جيو واتنين هليو باستخدام الانظمة Equatorial و Ecliptical 
jpdhjd g;l [lduh

----------


## doctortablet

GBPJPY 
استراتيجية الهيلواكتيفيتور على اليومي

----------


## التل

دكتور المعذره  ؟؟ 
أما إسم العمله خطأ  أو السعر لان السعر الحالي  GBP JPY    122.90

----------


## doctortablet

> دكتور المعذره  ؟؟ 
> أما إسم العمله خطأ  أو السعر لان السعر الحالي  GBP JPY    122.90

 كلامك مظبوط والله  
أنا خدت الرقم واشتغلت عليه علطول  
أشكرك على هذه الملاحظة

----------


## Traderx1

كإضافة بسيطة لهذا الموضوع الجميل هذا موقع يقوم على مربع التسعة بمجرد أن تضع سعر العملة الحالي و يحسب لك المقاومات و الدعوم على التوالي http://www.gannsquareof9.stockmaniacs.net/ 
و هنا كتاب من 209 صفحات يشرح مربع التسعة بالتفصيل مع الأمثلة لباتريك ميكولا  http://www.mediafire.com/file/03yinj...0of%20Nine.pdf

----------


## التل

جل من لا يسهو """ 
وكثر الف خيرك حكيمنا يلي ما شاء الله بتعمل حاجات كتيره في نفس الوقت  !! 
الله يحرسك ويحميك 
وبصراحه بقا    عايز منك خيط واحد بس  ؟؟ 
برنامج الجانزيلا طبعا مربوط بالنت على طول   
هل الكواكب تتحرك ؟؟ 
يمكن سؤال ساذج بعض الشيئ ولكن أحترت في أمر الدوائر الزرقاء تبع الإقترانات 
أشعر كل حين أنها تتحرك بدرجه معينه  
أو أني من كثر ما ركزت  رحت فيها   :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## doctortablet

GBPJPY 
Geo

----------


## doctortablet

GBPJPY  
Helio

----------


## doctortablet

> جل من لا يسهو """ 
> وكثر الف خيرك حكيمنا يلي ما شاء الله بتعمل حاجات كتيره في نفس الوقت  !! 
> الله يحرسك ويحميك 
> وبصراحه بقا    عايز منك خيط واحد بس  ؟؟ 
> برنامج الجانزيلا طبعا مربوط بالنت على طول   
> هل الكواكب تتحرك ؟؟ 
> يمكن سؤال ساذج بعض الشيئ ولكن أحترت في أمر الدوائر الزرقاء تبع الإقترانات 
> أشعر كل حين أنها تتحرك بدرجه معينه  
> أو أني من كثر ما ركزت  رحت فيها

 انا منتظر حد يسأل السؤال ده من زمان بصراحة وساكت 
الجانزيلا ليس مربوطا بالنت ، ويتم حساب مواقع الكواكب من البرنامج نفسه  
لكن لو حضرتك ركزت في خيارات الجانزيلا هتلاقي في الزودياك التاريخ وهتلاقي تحته الوقت  
مكتوب اربع دقائق ، الرقم اربعة ده ممكن تكتب اي رقم تعوزه بداله و الدقائق اللي جنبه ممكن تخليها ساعات لو تحب ، هتلاقي جنبهم سهم ، اضغط عليه مع كل ضغطة سيتقدم الوقت بالقيمة اللي انت محددها وهتلاقي مواقع الكواكب بتتحرك .

----------


## doctortablet

الآن لدينا نقطة نريد بحثها  
ماذا لو استخدمنا توقيت نيويورك بدلا من لندن  
هل يا ترى سنحصل على نقاط سعرية اضافية ام ان النتائج ستكون متطابقة ؟؟؟؟ 
منتظر منكم الإجابة

----------


## التل

:الله أكبر  
بجد أنا ذهلت تماما علما أني ضغطت عده مرات على نفس الإيقونه ولكن لم ألاحظ شيئا  !! 
طيب هيك هلأ تغيرت القمم والقيعان لو غيرنا إعدادات الوقت  ؟؟ 
معناها    :016:   :016:   
والله يا حكيم ما بعرف شو بدي قولك 
بس أنت والله متورط فينا الله يعينك

----------


## allmouafa9

*اليورو دولار ليوم 15/02/2012
هليوسنترك اكواتريل
هليوسنترك اكليبتكل السعر الحالي 1310 دعم اول عند 1303
دعم ثاني عند 1297 مقاومة اولى 1315
مقاومة ثانية عند 1325*

----------


## التل

> الآن لدينا نقطة نريد بحثها  
> ماذا لو استخدمنا توقيت نيويورك بدلا من لندن  
> هل يا ترى سنحصل على نقاط سعرية اضافية ام ان النتائج ستكون متطابقة ؟؟؟؟ 
> منتظر منكم الإجابة

 والله انا بقول أنه نحصل على نقاط سعريه أضافيه نعم 
ولكن  !! 
نحن مع الجيلو والهيلو  والخيارات الجديده  equatorial  والثاني  يا دوب عم نفهم "" 
بس اكيد من جد وجد  .....

----------


## allmouafa9

*حسب الصورة العندي سنحصل على نقاط سعرية أقل*

----------


## doctortablet

> والله انا بقول أنه نحصل على نقاط سعريه أضافيه نعم 
> ولكن  !! 
> نحن مع الجيلو والهيلو  والخيارات الجديده  equatorial  والثاني  يا دوب عم نفهم "" 
> بس اكيد من جد وجد  .....

 الكلام ما ينفعش عاوزين مثال حي ، مرة تعمله كامل بتوقيت لندن وبعدين تحول التوقيت لنيويورك وتقفل الجانزيلا وتفتحه تاني وتعيد المثال وترفع لنا الصور وتقول لنا ماذا وجدت

----------


## doctortablet

> *اليورو دولار ليوم 15/02/2012
> هليوسنترك اكواتريل
> هليوسنترك اكليبتكل السعر الحالي 1310 دعم اول عند 1303
> دعم ثاني عند 1297 مقاومة اولى 1315
> مقاومة ثانية عند 1325*

 بناءا على الصور المرفقة التطبيق صحيح

----------


## allmouafa9

> GBPJPY  
> Helio

 والله اخي ديما فيه اختلاف في الخطوط بين ماعندي وعندك وه\ا مثال الين هيلو مش عارف الاختلاف فين بالظبط

----------


## allmouafa9

> الآن لدينا نقطة نريد بحثها  
> ماذا لو استخدمنا توقيت نيويورك بدلا من لندن  
> هل يا ترى سنحصل على نقاط سعرية اضافية ام ان النتائج ستكون متطابقة ؟؟؟؟ 
> منتظر منكم الإجابة

 *عند تغيير التوقيت من لندنالى نيويورك حسب الصورة نتحصل على نقاط سعرية اكثر فهل هدا التوقيت اكثر دقة 
او هدا التغيير ليس له معنى كبير لان النقاط المشتركة هي أهم النقاط السعرية  *

----------


## doctortablet

> والله اخي ديما فيه اختلاف في الخطوط بين ماعندي وعندك وه\ا مثال الين هيلو مش عارف الاختلاف فين بالظبط

 حضرتك مستخدم المثلث والمربع ودول انا بأشيلهم تماما وانا ابحث في الاقترانات

----------


## doctortablet

> *عند تغيير التوقيت من لندنالى نيويورك حسب الصورة نتحصل على نقاط سعرية اكثر فهل هدا التوقيت اكثر دقة 
> او هدا التغيير ليس له معنى كبير لان النقاط المشتركة هي أهم النقاط السعرية  *

 أولا حين نقيس مثلا بتوقيت جرينتش لنقل الساعة العاشرة صباحا مثلا فكم يساوي هذا الوقت في نيويورك ؟؟؟ 
اننا نطرح منه خمسة ساعات ، وهذه النقطة سببت الاختلاف في النقاط السعرية فلابد ان يكون القياس في نفس التوقيت وهذا على المستوى الجيوسنتريك حيث سنجد اختلاف في الاقترانات ، ولكن على المستوى الهليوسنتريك ستكون نفس الاقترانات في نفس الاماكن بشرط مراعاة فروق التوقيت بين جرينتش ونيويورك . والنقطة الاهم من ذلك انه المفروض اننا بنجيب اقترانات اليوم ونشوف في لحظتها الخطوط مارة فين بالظبط ولو كان السعر قريب منها في ساعة حدوث الاقتران هيرتد منها ، أما ما كنا نفعله سابقا هو تحديد الاقترانات بشكل عشوائي ، إذا فالطريقة الصحيحة اننا نجيب الاقترانات سواء الهليو او الجيو من برنامج ال Zet و بنكون عارفين موعد الاقتران  وقبل ما بيحصل بنكون مشغلين الجانزيلا وظابطين وقتها ونشوف السعر فين بالظبط من خط  الاقتران ، لكن ممكن نعمل مسح لكل الاقترانات خلال اليوم لمعرفة حدود الحركة المتوقعة ، علشان كدة قلت لحضراتكم ان الموضوع مرتبط كله ببعضه

----------


## doctortablet

أيضا هناك نقطة مهمة وهي اننا قلنا ان المجال المسموح لزوايا اي اقتران هي 3 درجات و في الجانزيلا مكتوب خمسة لو غيرناها الى 3 سنجد كتير من الاقترانات ما عادش بيظهر يبقى عرفنا الخطوط الاقترانية التي تحمل الشحنة الاعلى ، لانه كلما كان الاقتران بزاوية أكثر دقة كلما علت الطاقة فيه ، ونقطة ال 3 درجات قلناها قبل كدة ومرت مرور الكرام وما حدش خد باله منها او علق عليها

----------


## doctortablet

الآن سنقوم ببعض التعديلات في برنامج الجانزيلا ونرى هل سنحصل على قراءات أدق ام لا. 
سنقوم بتفعيل المنقلة Protractor 
نجعل اتجاه الدوران على المنقلة في عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة . 
في الزوديااك سنجعل اتجاه الدوران هو عكس عقارب الساعة كذلك 
في ال Layout سنجعل اتجاه الدوران مع عقارب الساعة . 
لو حصلنا على قراءات أدق فهل هناك سبب أو فكرة وراء ذلك ؟؟؟ 
لنجرب ونرى

----------


## التل

صباح الخير حكيم 
ما شاء الله عليك سهران تكتب وتبحث وتضع مشاركات للفجر "" 
والله أني نمت على الجهاز من كثر الإرهاق والتعب 
الله يعطيك العافيه  
تصدق بعد ما غيرت التوقيت لنيويورك   
ما لاحظت أي فرق ابدا ؟؟ 
أو أني لسه نايم  !!!

----------


## doctortablet

لدينا سؤال مهم 
أولا : أرجو الرجوع الى المشاركة التي كتبت فيها طريقة ادخال الشارت على برنامج ال Gannalyst 
لأنه سيحين وقت استخدامه ان شاء الله . 
سؤالنا هو كيف يمكننا أن نحدد سلوك العملة باستخدام مربع التسعة ؟؟؟ اي كيف ترسم خارطة الطريق لها . 
وسؤالنا الثاني هو : كيف يمكننا ان نتوقع مواعيد الانعكاس وهل يمكن أن نستخدم الفلك في تحديد موعد الانعكاس بدقة ؟؟؟ 
ما شفناش حد حاول يطبق استراتيجية الهيلواكتيفيتور ولو على مستوى الساعة مثلا ، لو هنفضل نايمين كدة هأنام أنا كمان ، هو الموضوع صعب ومعقد للدرجة دي ؟؟؟ 
ربما تبحثون او تفضلون استخدام الطرق المرئية ومؤشرات الميتاتريدر ، ولكن المربع له فايدة كبيرة جدا ، وهي انه ممكن تشيل معاك ورقة مرسوم عليها المربع وبمجرد النظر للمربع تعرف السعر هيروح فين و تاريخ الانعكاس امتة ، وده اللي كان بيعمله جان ، كان شايل معاه نماذج للمربعات ، أيامه لا فيه ميتاتريدر ولا غيره ، هي الورقة والقلم وتشيل معاك كمان آلة حاسبة ، كدة ممكن تبقى متداول محترف ، لو عطل الكمبيوتر او غيره او توقف التداول عبر النت هتتصرف ازاي ؟؟؟
كثير جدا من شركات الوساطة تسمح لك بالتداول عبر الهاتف او بالامر المباشر لو كنت في البورصة ، الا يستحق الامر العناء والا عاوزين اكسبرت يتركب على الميتا وبس ؟؟؟
.

----------


## التل

بعودتي لقراءه الموضوع من أوله  
إكتشفت حاجه جديده  !! 
وهي أن خطوط إقترانات الكواكب التي تكون مع Acs  بدرجه 90  أو 180  تكون النقطه الحاسمه 
لتغيير الإتجاه بقوه  (الحائط الكهربائي القوي ) 
هنا نقطه صعبه شويه ولازم يشرحها الدكتور الله يعينه 
ربط الزمن مع الدرجات !! 
هذه معلومه قيمه من مشاركات الدكتور القديمه  ""  لأن القمر لا يدخل في أي دورة هليوسنتريك بالمرة  
وكمان هذه المعلومه القيمه جدا جدا ألي بدور عليها من أسبوع   :AA:   :AA:   اللي عرفناه عن مربع التسعة اننا ممكن نستخدمه للسعر وللتواريخ وفيه في برنامج الجانزيلا ممكن ترسم مثلث ومربع وتحركه ، فاحنا لما اتكلمنا عن مربع التسعة قلنا انه بيهمنا الكروسات والمناطق المنتصفية بينها ، فبنلاقي انه فعلا فيه عملات بتحصل الارتدادات من على خطوط الكروسات ، لكن فيه ارتدادات بتحصل من على ارقام مش موجودة على الكروسات ، فالكروسات بتدينا الشكل العام للارتدادات ولكن لو الارتدادات ما بتحصلش من على الكروسات فاللي بنعمله هو اننا نحدد على مربع التسعة مكان السعر اللي حصل منه ارتداد و باستخدام البرنامج اللي هو الجانزيلا باحرك المثلث لغاية ما اضع بدايته على مكان السعر اللي حصل منه ارتداد وباحرك المربع بنفس الطريقة ، بعد كدة بنروح نشوف زوايا المربع والمثلث ونشوف الارقام اللي عندها ، او يمر الخط بالقرب منها ودي هتكون احتمالية لحدوث ارتدادات منها ، عاوزين نفهم اكتر .

----------


## التل

حكيمنا الغالي  
الله يعطيك العافيه 
بما أنك موجود  
والله انا أحترت مع اليورو   
شلون بدي أحسب هالنقطه  
لانه وكأنه من خلال الرسمه  عند اليورو  40 نقطه  دعم ومقاومه في نفس الوقت !! 
ما الممكن إضافته لوضوح أكثر  ؟ 
والله أنا عارف إني أكثر واحد تاعبك معايا بس والله نحن من حبنا وعشمنا فيك   :Eh S(7):

----------


## التل

> لدينا سؤال مهم 
> أولا : أرجو الرجوع الى المشاركة التي كتبت فيها طريقة ادخال الشارت على برنامج ال Gannalyst 
> لأنه سيحين وقت استخدامه ان شاء الله . 
> سؤالنا هو كيف يمكننا أن نحدد سلوك العملة باستخدام مربع التسعة ؟؟؟ اي كيف ترسم خارطة الطريق لها . 
> وسؤالنا الثاني هو : كيف يمكننا ان نتوقع مواعيد الانعكاس وهل يمكن أن نستخدم الفلك في تحديد موعد الانعكاس بدقة ؟؟؟ 
> ما شفناش حد حاول يطبق استراتيجية الهيلواكتيفيتور ولو على مستوى الساعة مثلا ، لو هنفضل نايمين كدة هأنام أنا كمان ، هو الموضوع صعب ومعقد للدرجة دي ؟؟؟ 
> ربما تبحثون او تفضلون استخدام الطرق المرئية ومؤشرات الميتاتريدر ، ولكن المربع له فايدة كبيرة جدا ، وهي انه ممكن تشيل معاك ورقة مرسوم عليها المربع وبمجرد النظر للمربع تعرف السعر هيروح فين و تاريخ الانعكاس امتة ، وده اللي كان بيعمله جان ، كان شايل معاه نماذج للمربعات ، أيامه لا فيه ميتاتريدر ولا غيره ، هي الورقة والقلم وتشيل معاك كمان آلة حاسبة ، كدة ممكن تبقى متداول محترف ، لو عطل الكمبيوتر او غيره او توقف التداول عبر النت هتتصرف ازاي ؟؟؟
> كثير جدا من شركات الوساطة تسمح لك بالتداول عبر الهاتف او بالامر المباشر لو كنت في البورصة ، الا يستحق الامر العناء والا عاوزين اكسبرت يتركب على الميتا وبس ؟؟؟
> .

 آسف دكتورنا ما شفت ردك 
مشغول أوي بالمشاركات القديمه بتاع حضرتك  
 معاك يا حكيم

----------


## doctortablet

> حكيمنا الغالي  
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> بما أنك موجود  
> والله انا أحترت مع اليورو   
> شلون بدي أحسب هالنقطه  
> لانه وكأنه من خلال الرسمه  عند اليورو  40 نقطه  دعم ومقاومه في نفس الوقت !! 
> ما الممكن إضافته لوضوح أكثر  ؟ 
> والله أنا عارف إني أكثر واحد تاعبك معايا بس والله نحن من حبنا وعشمنا فيك

 استخدم مؤشرات الاستراتيجية على فريم الساعة

----------


## doctortablet

تطبيق الاستراتيجية على اليورو فريم الساعة

----------


## Traderx1

لماذا اليورو ين غير قادر على اختراق المنطقة الحالية؟ 1.0345 لأنه واقع على الإقتران هليو سنترك و المقاومة الأولى في حالة الإختراق 1.0410 و الدعم 1.300 ثم 1.0250

----------


## Traderx1

النيوزلندي لماذا ارتد نزولا من .8420 ؟ لوجود رقم ال .8410 بالكروس طبعا هليوسنترك و الدعم الأول هو  .8270 ثم .8190

----------


## doctortablet

لمن يريد التمرس على الاستراتيجية التي كتبناها والتي سأسميها استراتيجية السوينجات ، يمكنكم تطبيقها على فريم الدقيقة لانه سريع الحركة ويعطيكم فكرة جيدة عن تطبيقها

----------


## Traderx1

في عندي سؤال بسيط دكتور لماذا عندما نشيل ال clockwise من ال Layout  و الزودياك أرى اقتران بالنيوزلندي عند .8190 و لكن بوضع الصح على الخانتين لا يوجد هذا الإقتران ؟ هل لأنه عكس عقارب الساعة ؟

----------


## doctortablet

سنلاحظ شيئا في استراتيجية السوينجات وهو ان خط الهيلواكتيفيتور حين يتقاطع مع خط زجزاج جان بعدها بيحدث تغير في الاتجاه ، ودي صورة لليورو اربع ساعات

----------


## doctortablet

> في عندي سؤال بسيط دكتور لماذا عندما نشيل ال clockwise من ال Layout  و الزودياك أرى اقتران بالنيوزلندي عند .8190 و لكن بوضع الصح على الخانتين لا يوجد هذا الإقتران ؟ هل لأنه عكس عقارب الساعة ؟

 كيف كان جان يستخدم المربع ؟؟؟ وكيف كان يستخدم المنقلة ؟؟؟؟  
ما وجد من اوراق جان ان غالبية ما تركه كان دائما يستخدم المربع باتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة ، واما المنقلة فكان يستخدمها عكس عقارب الساعة . 
طيب ليه ما استخدمناش الطريقة دي من الاول ؟؟؟؟؟ 
في عملية تحديد المقاومات الكوكبية وجدوا ان صورة المرايا لها أيضا فعالة في تحديد النقاط السعرية المهمة . 
بمعنى انه لو فيه اقتران وشاحن نقطة معينة بالطاقة ، بيكون فيه نقطة مقابلها كصورة مرايا تكون هي الاخرى مشحونة ، ولنقل عنه في الكهرباء الاستاتيكية ما يسمى الشحن بالتأثير . 
فأنا أثبت مربه التسعة باتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة و اما المنقلة فعكسها واما الزودياك فمرة نقيس به مع عقارب الساعة ومرة عكسه ، ولو جربت ستجد ان جميع القياسات فعلا مشحونة بالطاقة وتؤثر على تحركات السعر ، بس كدة العملية كبرت ، ده كدة هيبقى عندنا اربع صور جيو واربع صور هليو لكل يوم . 
النقط المهمة لتستفيد بها هي النقاط المتكررة والتي تمر عليها الخطوط على الرغم من اختلاف نظام القياس المستخدم ، فهذا يعني انها مشحونة بشكل اكبر ، وايضا خذ القيم القصوى والبعيدة لانها تمثل لك الحدود العليا والدنيا لتحركات السعر .

----------


## Traderx1

فعلا العلم بحر كما يقولون سوف استخدم الطريقة التي ذكرتها مرة مع العقارب و مرة عكسها و نحدد النقاط المتفق عليها بالإتجاهين او حتى اتجاه واحد و المهم الوصول للنقاط الأقوى تأثير منهم و لكن هل يوجد اقترانات اقوى من غيرها ؟ اكيد في و لكن كيف التنبأ بالإقترانات المؤثرة عن غيرها ووضعها بالحسبان ؟ شاكرلك سعة صدرك دكتور و الله يزيدك من علمه .... افكر في عمل ملخص للموضوع بصيغة ال PDF للرجوع اليه وقت الحاجة ما رأيك دكتور ؟

----------


## doctortablet

> فعلا العلم بحر كما يقولون سوف استخدم الطريقة التي ذكرتها مرة مع العقارب و مرة عكسها و نحدد النقاط المتفق عليها بالإتجاهين او حتى اتجاه واحد و المهم الوصول للنقاط الأقوى تأثير منهم و لكن هل يوجد اقترانات اقوى من غيرها ؟ اكيد في و لكن كيف التنبأ بالإقترانات المؤثرة عن غيرها ووضعها بالحسبان ؟ شاكرلك سعة صدرك دكتور و الله يزيدك من علمه .... افكر في عمل ملخص للموضوع بصيغة ال PDF للرجوع اليه وقت الحاجة ما رأيك دكتور ؟

 أنا تحت أمرك يا سيدي الفاضل  
طبعا أكون شاكرا لو تم عمل هذا الملخص ولكن بعد تنقيحه ، وان شاء الله توزعوه على النت لمن أراد مجانا ، لعل الله ان يثيبنا جميعا على ذلك . 
بالنسبة لقواعد وقوة الاقترانات فقد ذكرتها من قبل ، حبذا لو رجعت اليها .

----------


## Traderx1

بإذن الله سوف يتم تلخيص الموضوع بصفحات ال PDF  و اعطائك نسخة قبل وضعه للمتداولين للتأكد من محتوياته   و الله يوفق الجميع تحياتي لك دكتور

----------


## allmouafa9

> انا منتظر حد يسأل السؤال ده من زمان بصراحة وساكت  الجانزيلا ليس مربوطا بالنت ، ويتم حساب مواقع الكواكب من البرنامج نفسه   لكن لو حضرتك ركزت في خيارات الجانزيلا هتلاقي في الزودياك التاريخ وهتلاقي تحته الوقت   مكتوب اربع دقائق ، الرقم اربعة ده ممكن تكتب اي رقم تعوزه بداله و الدقائق اللي جنبه ممكن تخليها ساعات لو تحب ، هتلاقي جنبهم سهم ، اضغط عليه مع كل ضغطة سيتقدم الوقت بالقيمة اللي انت محددها وهتلاقي مواقع الكواكب بتتحرك .

 والله اخي حسبته مرتبط لذلك تتغير  ولذلك لم يسأل السؤال فشكرا اخي على هذه المعلومة

----------


## allmouafa9

> لدينا سؤال مهم  أولا : أرجو الرجوع الى المشاركة التي كتبت فيها طريقة ادخال الشارت على برنامج ال Gannalyst  لأنه سيحين وقت استخدامه ان شاء الله .  سؤالنا هو كيف يمكننا أن نحدد سلوك العملة باستخدام مربع التسعة ؟؟؟ اي كيف ترسم خارطة الطريق لها .  وسؤالنا الثاني هو : كيف يمكننا ان نتوقع مواعيد الانعكاس وهل يمكن أن نستخدم الفلك في تحديد موعد الانعكاس بدقة ؟؟؟  ما شفناش حد حاول يطبق استراتيجية الهيلواكتيفيتور ولو على مستوى الساعة مثلا ، لو هنفضل نايمين كدة هأنام أنا كمان ، هو الموضوع صعب ومعقد للدرجة دي ؟؟؟  ربما تبحثون او تفضلون استخدام الطرق المرئية ومؤشرات الميتاتريدر ، ولكن المربع له فايدة كبيرة جدا ، وهي انه ممكن تشيل معاك ورقة مرسوم عليها المربع وبمجرد النظر للمربع تعرف السعر هيروح فين و تاريخ الانعكاس امتة ، وده اللي كان بيعمله جان ، كان شايل معاه نماذج للمربعات ، أيامه لا فيه ميتاتريدر ولا غيره ، هي الورقة والقلم وتشيل معاك كمان آلة حاسبة ، كدة ممكن تبقى متداول محترف ، لو عطل الكمبيوتر او غيره او توقف التداول عبر النت هتتصرف ازاي ؟؟؟ كثير جدا من شركات الوساطة تسمح لك بالتداول عبر الهاتف او بالامر المباشر لو كنت في البورصة ، الا يستحق الامر العناء والا عاوزين اكسبرت يتركب على الميتا وبس ؟؟؟ .

 اخي محمد المعذرة عندك حق لكن انا ماأقدر احط مشاركات الا باليل بعد ماارجع للبيت من الشغل وفي الشغل بتابع الموضوع وحاول اراجع المشاركات فنحن متابعين ان شاء الله ومش نايمين وواصل ان شاء الله ستجد مايسرك منا في التطبيق

----------


## doctortablet

نود أن كشف سرا جديدا من الاسرار الخاصة و التي لا تقال الا للخاصة ، من خلال ما قرأت في حساب الجمل وغيره ان الاسماء تدخل في الحسابات وكلكم يعرف ذلك ، ولكن مالا تعرفونه هو انكم تحددون مصائركم بكلامكم ، وهذ له استنباط من القرآن سنبينه ، لذلك أوجه عناية حضراتكم ان ما تتخذونه من اسماء حتى ولو شكلية او مستعارة كما نفعل في المنتديات وغيرها لها تأثير ، فقدرك انت تختاره ، اللي يسمي نفسه الزعلان واللي يسمي نفسه القرفان ، ماذا ينتظر إلا ان يكون زعلانا او قرفانا ، هو من كتب هذا القدر على نفسه ، طيب اهو كلام ايه الدليل او ما يمكن ان نستنبطه بأدلة شرعية ؟؟؟ 
يقول تعالى : وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون ، فورب السماء والارض انه لحق مثل ما أنكم تنطقون . 
لنركز في الآية : 
وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون === عبارة تقريرية 
فورب السماء والارض ==== قسم من المولى عز وجل 
إنه === إن تستخدم للتأكيد 
لحق === اللام للتأكيد إذ كان يمكن ان يكون النص انه حق  
مثل ما انكم تنطقون ===== لماذا جاءت هذه العبارة تحديدا في هذا الموضع ، إلا لتقرر ان ما نقوله نكتبه على انفسنا . 
وقد ذكر هذا الكلام على ما أذكر في كلام للإمام الماوردي رحمه الله تعالى  
وفي العامية المصرية ، يقول الشعراوي رحمه الله : لما يجي ضيوف وتقدم لهم أكواب مثلا من عصير او غيره للضيافة ، وبعد الانتهاء من شربها ، ينادي صاحب البيت على ولده ليطلب منه رفع الاكواب الفارغة التي تم شربها ، فماذا يقول له ؟؟؟ 
يقول له : ارفع الاكواب المليانة ولا يقول له ارفع الاكواب الفارغة  
كما نرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهانا أن يقول المرء : خبثت نفسي 
فلتنتبهوا الى ذلك ... وفقكم الله ورعاكم

----------


## doctortablet

احنا انهمكنا في تطبيقات المربع ، بس ايه هو السر في المربع ده ؟؟؟ وما حدش فكر ليه خطوط الكروس فعالة ؟؟؟ يا ترى فيها ايه ؟؟؟ وايه القوة الكامنة فيها ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## allmouafa9

> نود أن كشف سرا جديدا من الاسرار الخاصة و التي لا تقال الا للخاصة ، من خلال ما قرأت في حساب الجمل وغيره ان الاسماء تدخل في الحسابات وكلكم يعرف ذلك ، ولكن مالا تعرفونه هو انكم تحددون مصائركم بكلامكم ، وهذ له استنباط من القرآن سنبينه ، لذلك أوجه عناية حضراتكم ان ما تتخذونه من اسماء حتى ولو شكلية او مستعارة كما نفعل في المنتديات وغيرها لها تأثير ، فقدرك انت تختاره ، اللي يسمي نفسه الزعلان واللي يسمي نفسه القرفان ، ماذا ينتظر إلا ان يكون زعلانا او قرفانا ، هو من كتب هذا القدر على نفسه ، طيب اهو كلام ايه الدليل او ما يمكن ان نستنبطه بأدلة شرعية ؟؟؟  يقول تعالى : وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون ، فورب السماء والارض انه لحق مثل ما أنكم تنطقون .  لنركز في الآية :  وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون === عبارة تقريرية  فورب السماء والارض ==== قسم من المولى عز وجل  إنه === إن تستخدم للتأكيد  لحق === اللام للتأكيد إذ كان يمكن ان يكون النص انه حق   مثل ما انكم تنطقون ===== لماذا جاءت هذه العبارة تحديدا في هذا الموضع ، إلا لتقرر ان ما نقوله نكتبه على انفسنا .  وقد ذكر هذا الكلام على ما أذكر في كلام للإمام الماوردي رحمه الله تعالى   وفي العامية المصرية ، يقول الشعراوي رحمه الله : لما يجي ضيوف وتقدم لهم أكواب مثلا من عصير او غيره للضيافة ، وبعد الانتهاء من شربها ، ينادي صاحب البيت على ولده ليطلب منه رفع الاكواب الفارغة التي تم شربها ، فماذا يقول له ؟؟؟  يقول له : ارفع الاكواب المليانة ولا يقول له ارفع الاكواب الفارغة   كما نرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهانا أن يقول المرء : خبثت نفسي  فلتنتبهوا الى ذلك ... وفقكم الله ورعاكم

 كلام سليم مية مية شكرا على هذه المعلومة اخي الفاضل وربنا يزيدك من علو ان شاء الله ابجد كل شيئ هو انعكاس على الانسان وفيه كلمة تقال تفائل خيرا تجده ان شاء الله وحتى هذه الاسماء المستعارة يجب ان يختارها الواحد وهي في الاغلب ترجع لنفسية الشخص وانا اتفائل بها وصح الانسان من يساهم في صنع قدره او بالاحرى في صنع قدره بيده فشكرا اخي محمد

----------


## allmouafa9

> احنا انهمكنا في تطبيقات المربع ، بس ايه هو السر في المربع ده ؟؟؟ وما حدش فكر ليه خطوط الكروس فعالة ؟؟؟ يا ترى فيها ايه ؟؟؟ وايه القوة الكامنة فيها ؟؟؟؟؟

 حسب راي لاهمية الزوايا الموجودة عليها

----------


## doctortablet

دلوقت عاوزين نتطور مع بعض شوية ، ونعمل تطبيق جميل جدا ، احنا بنحاول نطلع المقاومات الكوكبية من مربع التسعة وهي أصلا خطوط اقترانات بين الكواكب ، عاوزين نشوفها على الشارت وحبذا لو تكون حية كمان ، والواحد وهو قاعد كدة يبقى شايف خط المقاومة الكوكبية ادامه على الشارت ، وبعدين بحسابات المربع احنا عندنا قيم محسوبة لما نشوف المقاومات الكوكبية على الشارت وبالنظر للشارت ككل ممكن نعرف العملة بتحترم انهي خط من الخطوط الكوكبية دي ، يعني العملية هتكون لايف ان شاء الله وقاعدين بنقزقز لب . 
إزاي نعملها ؟؟؟؟ 
طبعا كلنا عندنا منصة الميتاتريدر  
هنستخدم برنامج هو آخر ما توصل اليه الباحثون في الدراسات الفوركسية ، وكلنا عارفينه وهو ال Timing Solution 
مطلوب من حضراتكم تنزيل النسخة الديمو للبرنامج من الموقع ، وتنصيبها وهنتعلم ازاي نربطها بالميتاتريدر ان شاء الله وهنشوف الخطوط الكوكبية على الشارتات بصورة حية ، وده تطبيق انا شخصيا وجدت متعة كبيرة فيه . 
الموقع :  www.timingsolution.com

----------


## doctortablet

لتنزيل النسخة الديمو من البرنامج نتوجه للموقع ونضغط على User Area 
Guests can use
 username GUEST  
to get access to Demo section 
سنكتب كلمة GUEST في خانة ال Username 
سنضغط على كلمة Access 
سينقلنا لصفحة تكتب فيها ايميلك وسيصلك رابط تنزيل النسخة الديمو وما يهمكمش انها نسخة ديمو لاننا هنستفيد منها جدا وان كانت ديمو بإذن الله

----------


## doctortablet

السر بتاع ارقام الكروس ممكن نفكر فيه بالطريقة التالية : 
جان قال اننا نستخدم المربع للأرقام ال Odd و ال Even 
يعني الارقام الفردية والزوجية . 
نشوف فين الارقام الفردية هنلاقيها على الكروس جنوب غرب  
ونشوف الارقام الزوجية هنلاقيها على الكروس شمال شرق 
طيب وبقية خطوط الكروس هي عبارة عن نقاط اما منتصفية او الربع او الثلاثة ارباع بين الارقام الفردية و الزوجية . 
طيب ايه اللي هنستفيده من كدة ؟؟؟ 
هنستفيد حاجتين : 
أول حاجة اني بأدرس حركة العملة واشوف قممها وقيعانها وبترتد من على أرقام فردية او زوجية او ما بينهما ، فكدة اعرف ان العملة مثلا استجابتها بتكون عند نوع معين من الارقام . 
الحاجة التانية : 
المربع بيبدأ من واحد وممكن نزود في لفاته لمالا نهاية ولكن هو اصلا متكون من 8 ارقام بتدور حوالين رقم واحد ، مش هو ده أساس المربع ؟؟؟؟ 
طيب ما رقم واحد ده رقم الشمس ، وكل كوكب له رقم ، فهل يا ترى لو عرفت العملة تستجيب لانهي نوع من الارقام اقدر استنتج الكوكب اللي بيؤثر فيها ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## التل

كل يوم تفاجأنا بأشياء أروع وأروع ... 
تسلم إيديك يا حكيمنا العزيز 
سؤال على الطاير  ؟؟  
خطوط الإقترانات منها الأحمر ومنها الزهري اللون 
هل يدل هذا على قوه الخط أو ما شابه  ؟؟  
جاري تنزيل النسخه الديمو  ...

----------


## doctortablet

> سؤال على الطاير  ؟؟  
> خطوط الإقترانات منها الأحمر ومنها الزهري اللون 
> هل يدل هذا على قوه الخط أو ما شابه  ؟؟  
> جاري تنزيل النسخه الديمو  ...

 الالوان تدل على نوع الاقتران ، حضرتك لما تفتح الجانزيلا روح عند خيار ال Aspects  هناك هتلاقي الاقترانات كل واحد بلونه ، وبما اننا عارفين ان ال Opposition و ال Square
طاقتهم بتكون اعلى فدول لونهم أزرق سماوي و بنفسجي او زهري كما تفضلت

----------


## doctortablet

طريقة ربط الميتاتريدر مع برنامج ال Timing Solution 
لدينا في المرفقات اكسبرت نضعه في المبتاتريدر بالطريقة المعهودة وبقية الاعدادات يمكنكم مشاهدتها بالصور من الموقع التالي :  http://timingsolution.net/index.php/...etatrader.html

----------


## doctortablet

طريقة إظهار خطوط المقاومة الكوكبية مشروحة بالصور في هذا الرابط   http://www.timingsolution.com/TS/Mini/64/index.htm

----------


## Traderx1

هذه هي الحركات العنيفة التي توقعها الدكتور قبل كم يوم

----------


## Traderx1

تحليل اليورو ين عدم قدرته على اختراق المقاومة سالفة الذكر و الهبوط الى الدعم 1.0250

----------


## التل

It may take from 1 to 3 business days 
لم أستطع نتزيل نسخه الديمو 
هل أحد من الشباب نزلت معاه  ؟؟  
يبدو أنه يجب الإنتظار لمده أقصاها ثلاثه أيام 
ربك كريم .....

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

> نود أن كشف سرا جديدا من الاسرار الخاصة و التي لا تقال الا للخاصة ، من خلال ما قرأت في حساب الجمل وغيره ان الاسماء تدخل في الحسابات وكلكم يعرف ذلك ، ولكن مالا تعرفونه هو انكم تحددون مصائركم بكلامكم ، وهذ له استنباط من القرآن سنبينه ، لذلك أوجه عناية حضراتكم ان ما تتخذونه من اسماء حتى ولو شكلية او مستعارة كما نفعل في المنتديات وغيرها لها تأثير ، فقدرك انت تختاره ، اللي يسمي نفسه الزعلان واللي يسمي نفسه القرفان ، ماذا ينتظر إلا ان يكون زعلانا او قرفانا ، هو من كتب هذا القدر على نفسه ، طيب اهو كلام ايه الدليل او ما يمكن ان نستنبطه بأدلة شرعية ؟؟؟  يقول تعالى : وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون ، فورب السماء والارض انه لحق مثل ما أنكم تنطقون .  لنركز في الآية :  وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون === عبارة تقريرية  فورب السماء والارض ==== قسم من المولى عز وجل  إنه === إن تستخدم للتأكيد  لحق === اللام للتأكيد إذ كان يمكن ان يكون النص انه حق   مثل ما انكم تنطقون ===== لماذا جاءت هذه العبارة تحديدا في هذا الموضع ، إلا لتقرر ان ما نقوله نكتبه على انفسنا .  وقد ذكر هذا الكلام على ما أذكر في كلام للإمام الماوردي رحمه الله تعالى   وفي العامية المصرية ، يقول الشعراوي رحمه الله : لما يجي ضيوف وتقدم لهم أكواب مثلا من عصير او غيره للضيافة ، وبعد الانتهاء من شربها ، ينادي صاحب البيت على ولده ليطلب منه رفع الاكواب الفارغة التي تم شربها ، فماذا يقول له ؟؟؟  يقول له : ارفع الاكواب المليانة ولا يقول له ارفع الاكواب الفارغة   كما نرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهانا أن يقول المرء : خبثت نفسي   فلتنتبهوا الى ذلك ... وفقكم الله ورعاكم

 تحيه ليك ايها الرجل السكرة وادعو المولى ان يزيدك من علومو
احب اؤكد ان كلامك في هذة الجزئيه سليم مليون الميه وهناك اضافه بسيطه
ان المولى عز وجل قال في محكم اياته((ن*والقلم ومايسطرون)) وكذلك قال في كتابه((اقرا بسم ربك الذي خلق))
نلاحظ من هنا انه ذكر كلمة يسطرون اي الكلمه المكتوبه وكذلك اقرا اي الكلام المسموع
نستنج من ذلك ان الكلام المسموع والكلام المكتوب له طاقه معينه
وذكر المولى في محكم اياته ((واذا قرات القران جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يامنون حجابا مستورا))
ما هو هذا الحجاب؟؟ هذا ليس موضوع بحثنا ولكن المهم ان قراءة القران بتعمل نوع من الطاقه حول  الانسان
وكذلك ورد في السنه قول الرسول عن سورة الواقعه انها تجلب الرزق وسورة الملك تقي من عذاب القبر عند المداومه عليها....وكثير من ذلك
اذا القران الي هو كلام الله به طاقه تجلب الارزاق وتدفع المضراات 
وكذلك قول الله(( واتقو الله ويعلمكم الله))
يبقى في كمان سلوكيات بيتبعها نتائج
وكذلك وصاية الرسول الكريم بقراءة سورة البقرة التي لا يستطيعها البترة(السحرة)(بكل ما لديهم من طاقه سلبيه)
يبقى فعلا الكلام فيه طاقه علمها من علمها وجهلها من جهلها وفي النهايه لا يسعنا الا ان نقول سبحان من جمع كونه في قرانه وصفاته في اسمائه

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اخواني ليا طلب علشان نفتح نفس الدكتور وميقلش اننا نايمين :Asvc:  ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء الي فهموالبرنامج وضع طريقة استخدام برنامج جانزيلا في صورة نقاط 1-                   2-  همسه(ممكن حد يسالني ليه لم اضع الشرح هقلكو لان في جزئيات محيراني شويه ومش فاهمها) :Wink Smile:

----------


## doctortablet

> تحيه ليك ايها الرجل السكرة وادعو المولى ان يزيدك من علومو
> احب اؤكد ان كلامك في هذة الجزئيه سليم مليون الميه وهناك اضافه بسيطه
> ان المولى عز وجل قال في محكم اياته((ن*والقلم ومايسطرون)) وكذلك قال في كتابه((اقرا بسم ربك الذي خلق))
> نلاحظ من هنا انه ذكر كلمة يسطرون اي الكلمه المكتوبه وكذلك اقرا اي الكلام المسموع
> نستنج من ذلك ان الكلام المسموع والكلام المكتوب له طاقه معينه
> وذكر المولى في محكم اياته ((واذا قرات القران جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يامنون حجابا مستورا))
> ما هو هذا الحجاب؟؟ هذا ليس موضوع بحثنا ولكن المهم ان قراءة القران بتعمل نوع من الطاقه حول  الانسان
> وكذلك ورد في السنه قول الرسول عن سورة الواقعه انها تجلب الرزق وسورة الملك تقي من عذاب القبر عند المداومه عليها....وكثير من ذلك
> اذا القران الي هو كلام الله به طاقه تجلب الارزاق وتدفع المضراات 
> ...

 يعطيك ألف عافية يا أبو عافية

----------


## doctortablet

> اخواني ليا طلب علشان نفتح نفس الدكتور وميقلش اننا نايمين ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء الي فهموالبرنامج وضع طريقة استخدام برنامج جانزيلا في صورة نقاط 1-                   2-  همسه(ممكن حد يسالني ليه لم اضع الشرح هقلكو لان في جزئيات محيراني شويه ومش فاهمها)

 شوف يا سيدي 
أخونا العميسي قال هيعمل فيديو 
عليكم به 
والحقيقة فعلا احنا محتاجين الكل يكون فاهم البرنامج تماما لأن فيه حركات كتير لسة هنتعلمها ازاي بتتعمل وفعلا بيكون صعب فهمها بالكتابة فقط . 
أو هناك حل آخر لو اخونا العميسي مشغول ، كل واحد الحتة اللي فاهمها في البرنامج يعملها تصوير ببرنامج ال Camtasia Studio ويرفعها لنا .

----------


## Traderx1

فكره ممتازة لشرح البرنامج بالفيديو على الاقل تبقى اسهل بالفهم من الكتابة و مستعد لعمل التحاليل الصور. و الفيديو اسرع من وضع 4 او 8 صور باقترانات مختلفة

----------


## doctortablet

هنضيف النهاردة كام حتة جديدة على الجانزيلا 
احنا بنستخدم ال Triangle و ال square
طبعا فيه اشكال تانية كتير بس هنختار منها النهاردة المثمن او ال Octagon
لو قسمنا ال 360 درجة على 8 الناتج هيكون 45 درجة والشكل ده هنستخدمه لما نحب نقيس 45 درجة من اي خلية على المربع او اي زاوية من على المنقلة لانه زي المثلث والمربع ممكن نحركه للمكان اللي عاوزينه . 
فيه حاجة تانية كمان مهمة وهي دقة القياس ، الم نلاحظ انه الخطوط بعضها يمر تماما بمنتصف خلايا المربع ومرات تانية نلاقي الخط قاطعها من فوق او من تحت ، يبقى احنا لو دقيقين في القياس ممكن نعرف الخط مارر على كام بالظبط من السعر عن طريق استخدام المنقلة ، فمثلا لو عندي خليتين وعاوز احط خط على النص بينهم بالظبط هنعملها ازاي ؟؟؟ 
اول حاجة اخلي الخط يقطع الخلية الاولى في منتصفها تماما ونشوف مقابلها كام على المنقلة وبعدين نحرك الخط لمنتصف الخلية التانية بالظبط ونشوف بيقابله كام على المنقلة وبعدين نحدد المنطقة في النص بالظبط بين الزاويتين على المنقلة ونضع الخط عليها هنكون بكدة جبنا المنطقة في النص بالظبط بين الخليتين على المربع . 
فيه شكل تاني كمان كان بيرسمه جان ويستخدمه وهو خط متفرع منه زاويتين واحدة 144 درجة والتانية 216 درجة يشبه شكل السهم كدة ، الشكل ده لو حفرتم في الجانزيلا لن تجدوه ولكن بنعمله بالبرنامج بسهولة ان شاء الله كالتالي : 
بنروح ونختار شكل المثلث ، وبعدين بنعلم على كل الحاجات اللي تحته وفي خانة ال Sweep Angle نكتب الرقم 72 هيطلعلكم الشكل المطلوب .

----------


## doctortablet

> It may take from 1 to 3 business days 
> لم أستطع نتزيل نسخه الديمو 
> هل أحد من الشباب نزلت معاه  ؟؟  
> يبدو أنه يجب الإنتظار لمده أقصاها ثلاثه أيام 
> ربك كريم .....

 يمكنك التنزيل مباشرة ن طريق التسجيل في موقعهم و إذا لم تفلح فانتظر حتى اقوم بعملية الرفع

----------


## allmouafa9

*اخي محمد هدا شارت اليورو فيه تحديد المقاومات والدعوم التي حددناها امبارح والسعر احترمها كالعادة*

----------


## doctortablet

> *اخي محمد هدا شارت اليورو فيه تحديد المقاومات والدعوم التي حددناها امبارح والسعر احترمها كالعادة*

 الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

----------


## doctortablet

رابط تنزيل نسخة الديمو Timing Solution    http://www.4shared.com/zip/6pRg_zep/...p_demo_En.html

----------


## doctortablet

> *اخي محمد هدا شارت اليورو فيه تحديد المقاومات والدعوم التي حددناها امبارح والسعر احترمها كالعادة*

 حسب الصورة التي ارفقتها سيادتك أعلى قيمة كانت 1319 و اقل قيمة 1305 
دعنا نمثل كل القيم على المربع ومن ثم نستخدم المثمن سنجد ان الزاوية بينهما هي المسافة بين ضلعين من اضلاع المثمن اي 45 درجة والصورة مرفقة .

----------


## doctortablet

في الصورة السابقة نلاحظ ان الرقم 1305 يقع على بعد 30 درجة من خط الكروس ، والقيمة 1319 تقع على بعد 15 درجة من خط الكروس تقريبا

----------


## allmouafa9

*السلام عليكم هده مشاركة لعملية دخول بيع حسب طريقة المؤشرات والتحليل على الشارتات*

----------


## Traderx1

هذا هو تحليل اليورو ليوم غد ان شاء الله الصورتين هليو و لكن الأولى اكلبتيكال و الثانية ايكوتريال

----------


## allmouafa9

اليورو غدا هليوسنترك اكوتريال واكليبتكال

----------


## التل

هلا بالشباب 
أعتذر عن الإنقطاع لخلل بالجهاز لكن معكم من خلال المحمول متابع فقط  !! 
أرى الأخوان ما قصروا ولكن في إختلاف كبير بالتحليل لليورو في أخر مشاركتين  ؟  
سأرفق مشاركه الآن ونرى أيهما أقرب !!  
كيفك حكيمنا ؟؟ 
الله يخليك لينا يا رب

----------


## allmouafa9

هده مستويات دعوم ومقاومات نشوف غدا كيف سيتصرف معاها السعر 
هي نقاط تقريبية حسب الهليوسنتريك

----------


## التل

الصوره الأولى لتحليل اليورو بتاريخ الغد 16/2 بوضع الهيلو   وال  Equatorial 
وال zodiac  بإتجاه عقارب الساعه  
المقاومه الأولى 1301  والثانيه على الكورس 1297  والثالثه 1293  """  
الصوره الثانيه لتحليل اليورو أيضا للغد بوضع الهيلو وال Equatorial   
ولكن ال  zodiac    عكس عقارب الساعه  
مقاومه  عند 1297  وتعتبر مقاومه قويه لتوحدها في التحليلين   
طبعا في هذه الحاله ولوجود عده حالات للتحليل  
الأفضل أن نحلل على جميع الخيارات ونرى النقط المشتركه للكل ونعتبرها نقط قويه  ""

----------


## doctortablet

غدا ان شاء الله سيحدث اقتران نادر الحدوث ولكنه قوي نخلي بالنا قبل موعده بساعتين وبعده بساعتين وموعده الساعة 16:11 بتوقيت جرينتش . 
إن شاء الله في الغد نعلق على تحليل زملاءنا الذي قاموا به اليوم

----------


## التل

سبحان الله  ... 
هذه صوره مع المثمن وأنظر للدعم والمقاومه كيف عاملين زاويه  !!!  
تسلم إيديك يا دكتورنا وبصراحه ما عارف شلون بدي أشكرك  "" 
وأنا عارف أنه ما زال هناك الكثير والقادم أجمل  ......

----------


## Traderx1

شباب تحليل اليورو الذي تم وضعه سابقا كان الاتجاه و الزودياك مع عقارب الساعة و المنقله عكسها

----------


## Amro

*ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن اخى الحبيب محمد 
الموضوع بيجرى وصدق نواياك تلمع يوماً بعد يوم اثابك الله بكل حرف تكتبه خير الجزاء 
اعتذر منك اخى عن تكمله الشرح إلى الأن لكن الأمر فى بالى , ولا نريد تشتيت للأخوه فى هذا الخضم الهائل من المعلومات لذلك سيبقى الأمر معلق حتى اجد فرصه اتفرغ فيها للتكمله وفى نفس الوقت يكون هناك فرصه هدنه فى الموضوع 
اشكرك من كل قلبى ومتابع معك  
بس ارجع شويه عشان فاتنى كتير 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## mahdy1

* الموضوع ده انا حاسس ان مهم جداً ... بس للاسف انا حاسس اكثر ان صعب جداً جداً ... على الاقل بالنسبة لى 
الحل الوحيد لفهمة هى طريقة التلميذ البليد ... يعنى اقرأة مرات كتير مش مرة واحدة 
بس بارك الله فى كاتب الموضوع واثابة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة*  * رجاء بسيط .. عاوز برنامج الميتاستوك علشان اجرب علية *  * الف شكر *

----------


## Traderx1

اليورو وصل إلى نقطة الدعم و التي بها خط الإقتران عند 1.3000 و عجز عن كسرها إلى الآن المقاومة الأولى عند 1.3050 و 1.3060 في حالة صموده فوق الدعم

----------


## allmouafa9

دعم مهم حسب مربع التسعة وصل له السعر ناخذ في الاعتبار الاقتران الذي قال عليه الاخ محمد امبارححنشوف السعر في هذه المنطقة يكون سلوكه ايه

----------


## Traderx1

وصول اليورو الى نقطة الكروس و هي 1.297 نتوقع تكون نقطة ارتداد لليورو والله اعلم

----------


## التل

يعطيكم العافيه شباب 
متابع معكم وما قصرتوووا ......

----------


## Traderx1

الله يعافيك التل نحط في بالنا الاقتران النادر الذي سوف يحدث بعد شوي

----------


## doctortablet

> * 
> اعتذر منك اخى عن تكمله الشرح إلى الأن لكن الأمر فى بالى , ولا نريد تشتيت للأخوه فى هذا الخضم الهائل من المعلومات لذلك سيبقى الأمر معلق حتى اجد فرصه اتفرغ فيها للتكمله وفى نفس الوقت يكون هناك فرصه هدنه فى الموضوع*

 ما أجمل أن نبدأ الحديث عن القمر ثم ينهي الحديث القمر نفسه الذي هو انت

----------


## doctortablet

> ناخذ في الاعتبار الاقترانحنشوف السعر في هذه المنطقة يكون سلوكه ايه

  

> نحط في بالنا الاقتران النادر الذي سوف يحدث بعد شوي

 ما هو ذلك الاقتران النادر والقوي ؟؟؟؟ 
انه اقتران بين المريخ وعطارد بزاوية مقدارها 161 درجة ، وعادة ما يحدث فيه نوع من الصراع بين البيع والشراء

----------


## doctortablet

> وصول اليورو الى نقطة الكروس و هي 1.297 نتوقع تكون نقطة ارتداد لليورو والله اعلم

 بالفعل حدث ارتداد منه واضح جدا  
الصورة في المرفقات

----------


## doctortablet

> * الموضوع ده انا حاسس ان مهم جداً ... بس للاسف انا حاسس اكثر ان صعب جداً جداً ... على الاقل بالنسبة لى 
> الحل الوحيد لفهمة هى طريقة التلميذ البليد ... يعنى اقرأة مرات كتير مش مرة واحدة 
> بس بارك الله فى كاتب الموضوع واثابة وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة*  * رجاء بسيط .. عاوز برنامج الميتاستوك علشان اجرب علية *  * الف شكر *

 هذا رابط للميتاستوك ولكنه للطبعة 8 
هناك طبعة أحدث رقم 10 لكن ما يهمنا هو برنامج ال Downloader الذي يتم تنصيبه معه وهو يستخدم لتحويل صيغ البيانات لتناسب العمل مع ال Gannalyst   http://www.4shared.com/rar/sXHCWc9I/...ock_Pro_80.htm 
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]

----------


## doctortablet

> *السلام عليكم هده مشاركة لعملية دخول بيع حسب طريقة المؤشرات والتحليل على الشارتات*

 تسلم الأيادي  
هو ده الشغل الصح

----------


## doctortablet

ما دمنا قد عرفنا عن الشكل المثمن فما ينطبق عليه ينطبق على غيره بمعنى اننا نستخدمه لقياس الزوايا بين الاسعار ، لدينا ما يلي : 
Triangle 
المثلث 360/3 = 120 نستخدمه لقياس الزوايا 120 درجة 
Square 
المربع 360/4= 90 يستخدم لقياس الزوايا 90 درجة 
Pentagon 
الشكل الخماسي او المخمس 360/5= 72 يستخدم لقياس الزوايا 72 درجة 
Hexagon 
الشكل السداسي او المسدس 360/6= 60 يستخدم لقياس الزوايا 60 درجة 
Heptagon
الشكل السباعي 360/7 = 51.4 يستخدم لقياس الزوايا 52 تقريبا 
Octagon 
المثمن 360/8= 45 يستخدم لقياس الزوايا 45 درجة  
Nonagon 
الشكل ذو التسع أضلاع 360/9= 40 يستخدم لقياس الزوايا 40 درجة 
Decagon 
الشكل ذو العشر أضلاع 360/10=36 يستخدم لقاس الزوايا 36 درجة 
Hendecagon 
الشكل ذو الأحدعشر ضلعا يستخدم لقياس 360/11=32.7 الزوايا بمقدار 33 درجة تقريبا 
Dodecagon 
الشكل ذو الاثني عشر ضلعا 360/12= 30 لقياس الزوايا 30 درجة 
ما الفائدة من هذه الأشكال ؟؟؟ 
ما عرفناه من خلال مواضيع جانوية المنتدى أن كل عملة لها زاوية مفضلة ويمكن بالقيام بعمليات القياس تلك ان نعرف ما هي الزاوية المفضلة لعملة ما وبناءا عليها نستطيع توقع الارتداد اين سيكون . 
ولكن هنا حتى نقوم بعملية القياسات تلك فبنجيب قمة او قاع لم يتم كسره ونحط قيمته على المربع وما يليه من قمم وقيعان ونمثل ارقامها على المربع واحدة واحدة ونقيس الزوايا باستخدام الأشكال. 
كانت هناك دائما مشكلة تحديد القمم والقيعان ولكن بما اننا بنستخدم مربع جان يبقى نستخدم نفس طريقته في تحديد القمم والقيعان ودي هنعملها بالاستعانة بمؤشر زجزاج جان الذي استخدمناه في استراتيجية السوينجات لان تحدي القمم والقيعان بواسطته يعتمد على تعريف جان للقمم والقيعان وليس كما تعودنا بالنظر .

----------


## التل

أهلين حكيم  .. 
إشتقنالك والله  
تصدق بدونك الموضوع ما له طعم والله 
وصدقني  
من بعد موضوعك يلي أعتبره أقوى موضوع قرأته حتى الآن 
صرنا نحن يلي نتحكم في السوق مو هو لي يتحكم فينا  !! 
علما أنا ما زال ينقصنا الكثير """" 
نشكرك مره أخرى ومرات ومرات .....

----------


## doctortablet

> أهلين حكيم  .. 
> إشتقنالك والله  
> تصدق بدونك الموضوع ما له طعم والله 
> وصدقني  
> من بعد موضوعك يلي أعتبره أقوى موضوع قرأته حتى الآن 
> صرنا نحن يلي نتحكم في السوق مو هو لي يتحكم فينا  !! 
> علما أنا ما زال ينقصنا الكثير """" 
> نشكرك مره أخرى ومرات ومرات .....

 الله يكرم اصلك الطيب

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

أشكرك أخي محمد على هذا المجهود
والله يقدرنا على رد الجميل لك   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
بالنسبة لتطبيق الدرس على برنامج 
timing solution 
هل تطبيقي صحيح

----------


## doctortablet

> أشكرك أخي محمد على هذا المجهود
> والله يقدرنا على رد الجميل لك   
> بالنسبة لتطبيق الدرس على برنامج 
> timing solution 
> هل تطبيقي صحيح

 وضع الاتصال مع الميتاتريدر سليم وظاهر بيانات الساعة ، ولكن ما هي الخطوط الكوكبية التي استخدمتها ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> وضع الاتصال مع الميتاتريدر سليم وظاهر بيانات الساعة ، ولكن ما هي الخطوط الكوكبية التي استخدمتها ؟؟؟؟

 كل اللي قلت عليه بالشرح طبقته بس شوف لي الصورة الثانية مايظهر لي شي   :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## doctortablet

> كل اللي قلت عليه بالشرح طبقته بس شوف لي الصورة الثانية مايظهر لي شي

 الصورة الثانية ما فيها مشكلة هي اعدادات وطرق للقياس من نقطة معينة . 
الصورة الأولى هي لعطارد حضرتك اخترت تقسيم الخطوط الى 3 اقسام ومستخدم الهارمونيك واحد اللي هو مقابل الحرف H 
الهارمونيك واحد معناه الزاوية 360 درجة و 2 معناه 90 درجة ، وفي الصورة حضرتك استخدمت الهارمونيك 4 في خط من خطوط عطارد  
مقياس الرسم عندك مكتوب فيه 3 مضروب في 360 وده يقابل 0.1 دولار على مقياس السعر  
مرفق صورة قديمة لليورودولار على الساعة ومعاه خطوط القمر الهارمونيك 2

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

> الصورة الثانية ما فيها مشكلة هي اعدادات وطرق للقياس من نقطة معينة . 
> الصورة الأولى هي لعطارد حضرتك اخترت تقسيم الخطوط الى 3 اقسام ومستخدم الهارمونيك واحد اللي هو مقابل الحرف H 
> الهارمونيك واحد معناه الزاوية 360 درجة و 2 معناه 90 درجة ، وفي الصورة حضرتك استخدمت الهارمونيك 4 في خط من خطوط عطارد  
> مقياس الرسم عندك مكتوب فيه 3 مضروب في 360 وده يقابل 0.1 دولار على مقياس السعر  
> مرفق صورة قديمة لليورودولار على الساعة ومعاه خطوط القمر الهارمونيك 2

 
تمام يادكتور وصلت المعلومة..  
همسة /ما فيه طريقة لحفظ العمل .... لأني كل ما أغلق البرنامج يضيع شغلي وأعيد مرة ثانية ...

----------


## doctortablet

نشوف مع بعض شارت اليورودولار اليومي وبتطبيق الفيبوناتشي هنلاقي انه ارتد من مستوى ال 50 ودي قاعدة من قواعد جان وهو ما يعرف بقانون ال 50 Retracement Rule 
فنرى ان اليورو كان صاعد حصل هبوط لمستوى الخمسين نشتري من عند مستوى الخمسين لكن ده ما يمنعش انه ممكن هينزل تاني لانه كسر صحيح حاجز ال 1300 ولكن لم يحدث اغلاق تحتها فأعتقد انه سيتجه اليها لاعادة اختبارها وممكن يفلح في كسرها والاغلاق تحتها مما سيؤكد الهبوط واستمراره وطبعا الكلام ده صعب يحصل النهاردة

----------


## doctortablet

> تمام يادكتور وصلت المعلومة..  
> همسة /ما فيه طريقة لحفظ العمل .... لأني كل ما أغلق البرنامج يضيع شغلي وأعيد مرة ثانية ...

 لا تنسى انه ديمو

----------


## doctortablet

الصورة المرفقة هي اليورودولار للساعة ، حطيت خط على موعد الاقتران الذي تحدثت عنه بالامس ، هنلاقي ان الحركة فعلا بدأت قبله بساعتين زي ما توقعنا بفضل الله ووصلت ذروتها ساعة الاقتران  نفسه، لكن هناك صراع كما قلنا فممكن ايضا نراه ينقلب في الاتجاه المعاكس .

----------


## التل

> الصورة المرفقة هي اليورودولار للساعة ، حطيت خط على موعد الاقتران الذي تحدثت عنه بالامس ، هنلاقي ان الحركة فعلا بدأت قبله بساعتين زي ما توقعنا بفضل الله ووصلت ذروتها ساعة الاقتران  نفسه، لكن هناك صراع كما قلنا فممكن ايضا نراه ينقلب في الاتجاه المعاكس .

 روح الله يوفقك يا حكيمنا 
وتقبر قلبي إن شاء الله على كل عطائك 
والله دخلت بكل قوه ساعه الإقتران شراء وحققت نتيجه رائعه جدا 
مع أنه عندي يقين أن اليورو هابط لا محاله !! 
أنت إنسان مذهل حقا """

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نتكلم الآن عن نقطة مهمة وهي كيف نتوقع تواريخ الانعكاس او التغير باستخدام المربع وبعد أن أقوم بعرضها إن شاء الله ، أعتقد انه سيكون النظام مكتملا بهذه الطريقة وعندنا أدوات كثيرة وسنكتفي بما أوردناه لان طرح المزيد لم ولن تكون له فائدة بالمرة ، لأننا عمالين نقول ونضيف ولسة عاوزين نتقن التطبيقات . 
وظيفتي بعد الانتهاء من عرض طريقة تحديد او توقع تواريخ الانعكاس ستنحصر في متابعة وتدقيق ما ستقومون به فقط  ، و أعتقد أن ما عرض سيكون كافيا لبدء التطبيقات وانتهاء الموضوع من ناحية طرح المزيد من الطرق او الادوات .

----------


## doctortablet

طريقة حساب وتوقع التواريخ المحتملة لحدوث الانعكاسات باستخدام مربع التسعة :
=========================================== 
ما يهمنا في المربع لحساب تواريخ الانعكاسات المتوقعة هو خطوط الكروسات وما سيقع عليها من تواريخ . 
طبعا المفروض اننا بنعرف إزاي نستخدم المربع لحساب التواريخ ، والخطوات كالتالي ان شاء الله تعالى : 
باستخدام مؤشر زجزاج جان سنحدد قمة او قاع كنقطة لبدء الحساب ، ونبحث عن اعلى قمة لم يتم كسرها او ادنى قاع لم يتم كسره ونشوف تاريخه كان يوم كام . 
ندخل التاريخ كما هو في اعدادات برنامج الجانزيلا ، ومقدار الزيادة في الخلايا هو واحد Increment = 1 
هنا سنجد اعدادا مهما للغاية في اعدادات الجانزيلا وهو Trading Days
لو قمنا بالتعليم عليه فمعنى هذا ان المربع سيعرض التواريخ كأيام تداول فقط ، اما لو شلنا العلامة من عليه فسيعرض المربع التواريخ كأيام تداول مضافا اليها ايام العطلات الاسبوعية . 
بعد ذلك نريد ان نعرف اي خط من خطوط الكروسات هو الذي سنعمل عليه لتوقع التاريخ المحتمل للانعكاس ، فكيف سنحدد ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يتبع

----------


## Traderx1

فعلا حدث الإنعكاس و كان قوي جدا منذ الوصول لنقطة الكروس الحمدلله كان الوضع شراء عندها و لكن دكتور ان امكن هل ممكن حساب وتوقع التواريخ المحتملة لحدوث الانعكاسات باستخدام مربع التسعة من غير الرجوع للميتاتريدر ؟ نعملها فقط من المربع و الانعكاسات الظاهرة امامنا ؟ الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## doctortablet

كيف سنحدد أي خط من خطوط الكروسات هو الفعال والذي سنتوقع من عليه تاريخ الانعكاس ؟؟؟؟
==================================================  = 
نحن الآن لدينا مربع التسعة والقمة او القاع تم إدخاله ، ونعلم ان خطوط الكروسات على مربع التسعة حين نضعها بوضعية الدوران مع عقارب الساعة سيكون خط الاعداد الفردية واتجاهه جنوب غرب سنجد عليه الاعداد التالية : 9 و 25 و 49 و 81 وهكذا . 
هنروح للشارت بتاعنا ومن القمة او القاع الذي حددناه كنقطة لبدء القياس وهنحط خط رأسي ونعد منه عدد شمعات مساوي للأرقام الموجودة في المربع بتاع التسعة الاصلي يعني هنعد 9 شمعات من القمة او القاع الذي حددناه لبدء القياس ونعد منها تاني 25 شمعة ونعد منها كمان 49 شمعة وهكذا وعند كل شمعة من الارقام المذكورة هنحط خط علشان ندرس الشارت . 
دلوقت ندرس الشارت نشوف ايه اللي حصل عند الشمعة رقم تسعة ورقم 25 وهكذا . 
لو وجدنا عند الارقام اللي هي 9 و 25 تكون قمة او قاع في خلال يوم واحد بالنقص او الزيادة فهذا معناه اننا سنعتمد على هذه الطريقة للقياس . 
نوضح أكتر ، فنقول نفرض اننا لقينا فعلا تكون قاع او قمة عند الشمعة رقم 9 بالظبط او قبلها او بعدها ، وبعدين عند الشمعة رقم 25 لقينا تكون قمة او قاع تاني بفارق يوم واحد بالنقص او الزيادة ، معنى الكلام ده اننا حصل لنا تأكيد مرتين ، مرة عند ال 9 ومرة عند ال 25 ، ده اقل عدد من نقاط التأكيد مطلوب لاعتماد طريقة العد . 
يعني ايه الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟ 
معناه انه عند الشمعة 49 و 81 و 121 هنلاقي او نتوقع حدوث قمة او قاع وهكذا والارقام دي بنجيبها من الكروس كما قلنا . 
لو وجدنا انه فعلا عند الشمعات القادمة تكون قمم وقيعان بتسلسل يعني مثلا قمة قاع قمة قاع قمة قاع ، يبقى نقدر نتوقع فيما بعدها هيكون قمة والا قاع ، لكن لنفرض اننا ما لقيناش قمة او قاع ففي هذه الحالة يكون ذلك اليوم للتوقع فقط . 
طيب لنفرض اننا لقينا تكون قمم وقيعان عند تلات نقط او اكتر يعني عند ال 9 و 25 و 49 و ال 81 مثلا لكن ليس الفارق واحد يوم بالزيادة او النقص ، في هذه الحالة اذا كان الفارق يومين بالزيادة او النقص فالطريقة لا تزال فعالة ايضا . 
طيب لنفرض اننا ما لقيناش قمم او قيعان عند ال 9 و ال 25 واللي هم شرط لاعتماد الطريقة بفارق يوم او اتنين نتصرف إزاي ؟؟؟؟ 
بسيطة  
نروح للشارت ونشوف اول قمة او قاع بعد قمتنا التي بدأنا منها القياس تكونت بفارق كام يوم ؟؟؟؟ 
ونشوف الفارق ده هل هو رقم على احد الكروسات بفارق يوم واحد زيادة او نقص ، هنلاقيه اكيد على خط كروس من الكروسات ونشوف الرقم التاني اللي على الكروس ونختبره وهكذا . 
بكدة هنكون قدرنا نحدد انهي خط كروس نتوقع عليه . 
بعد ما عملنا الحكاية دي وعرفنا انهي خط كروس هو اللي هنشتغل عليه ، مش هنحتاج لمربع التسعة بأرقامه الاصلية ، وهنستخدم بس مربع التسعة بالتواريخ ، طبعا احنا قبل كدة دخلنا تاريخ القمة او القاع وعرفنا انهي كروس هو الفعال ، هنطلع منه علطول التواريخ الجديدة المحتملة للانعكاس وهنبقى عارفين انه الفارق ممكن يكون بحد اقصى يومين قبل او بعد التاريخ المحدد. 
الطريقة دي هتفضل فعالة لغاية ما يتكسر القاع او القمة اللي بدأنا القياس منها ، وهنبدأ القياس من القمة او القاع الجديد اللي كسر القمة او القاع الاول وهنمشي على نفس خطوط الكروس اللي عرفنا انه فعال . 
هتيجي نقطة مهمة وهي هل نقيس بأيام التداول فقط ام بالأيام العادية معاها كمان ؟؟؟
هنقيس بالطريقتين ونشوف ايهما ادق ولكن فيه شيء ممكن هنلاحظه انه لو لقينا مثلا ان العد بأيام التداول كان متفق مثلا مع القمم سنجد اننا لو عدينا بالايام العادية كمان هيتفق العد مع القيعان والعكس صحيح ويبقى ان نجرب ونعرض وندرس امثلة على ذلك مع بعض. 
لغاية كدة وانتهى العرض وكل ما علينا ان نبدأ بالتطبيقات . 
هأكون صريح معاكم و أقول لكم ان الطريقة دي معمولة على الايام لكن ممكن اطبقها على الشهور والسنين كمان والاسابيع بس انتم بتدوروا على اليومي ، وممكن تطبق كمان على مستوى ساعات التداول ، لكن لن اعرض الطريقة حتى نتعلم كل ماذكر سابقا ، وما حدش يحاول يجرني لشرحها الآن لانه كدة عمرنا ما هنتعلم ونطبق هنفضل نقول ونعيد ونزيد وبس . 
بالتوفيق

----------


## doctortablet

هنحاول نطبق مع بعض على اليورو حبيب الناس كلها ، هنحط مؤشر الزجزاج بتاع جان وهنلاقي انه كان فيه عندنا قاع لم يتم كسره حتى الآن وكان بتاريخ 07/06/2010 طبعا عندنا كمان قمم بس لقيت ان اعلى قمة حصلت 2009 فقلت نقيس على حاجة اقرب شوية .

----------


## doctortablet

هندخل التاريخ ده في المربع وبعدين نبدأ البحث في التواريخ اللي على الكروسات مرة بأيام التداول Trading Days ومرة بالأيام العادية Calndar Days

----------


## karim yahia

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احب احيى استاذى دكتور محمد على تواجده الكبير وعلمه الغزير...والله لك وحشة يا دكتور..انا مش مصدق نفسى انى بكتب فى موضوع لحضرتك*

----------


## doctortablet

نشوف على الشارت هنلاقي انه تكونت قمة يوم 20/06/2010 
نطرح التاريخين من بعض كدة 20-7= 13 يوم  
نروح على مربع التسعة العادي هنلاقي الرقم 13 بيقع فعلا على خط من خطوط الكروس . 
بس على نفس خط الكروس فيه الرقم 3 يبقى لازم فيه حاجة تكون عند اليوم التالت نشوف الشارت تاني   هنلاقي انه يوم 11 اللي هو اليوم الرابع كان يوم هابط يعني حصل فيه نزول والفرق هو اربعة ايام يعني بزيادة يوم ، يعني كدة ممكن يكون الكروس ده فعلا هو الفعال . 
ندور كمان  
بس المرة دي هنروح لمربع التسعة والتاريخ عليه ما احنا بدأنا نحدد ونعرف الكروس الفعال . 
هنلاقي على خطوط الكروس التواريخ التالية : 
10/06 ولقينا انه تغير الاتجاه ولو مؤقتا يوم 11 بفارق يوم يعني 
التاريخ اللي بعد كدة كان 24 على حسب خط الكروس ، نروح للشارت تاني ونشوف فيه حاجة حصلت هنلاقي انه اليوم اللي قبلها كان عامل قاع بفارق يوم كمان . 
التاريخ اللي بعده من المربع هو 20/07 نروح هناك ، الله ده عمل هناك قمة في نفس اليوم  
نروح للتاريخ اللي بعده هنلاقي انه 20/08 ونرجع للشارت هنلاقي انه عمل قاع بس بتاريخ 24/08 بفارق 4 ايام ، ما عادتش مشكلة لاننا لقينا نقطتين من الاول مظبوطين ضمن الشروط ، بس كل ما نتقدم بتقل الدقة شوية  
نمشي للأمام التاريخ اللي بعده 12/10 ، ممتاز عمل هناك بالظبط قمة ، يبقى كدة معنى الكلام ان المحور ده او خط الكروس ده هو الخط الفعال لتوقع التواريخ . 
بس فيه نقطة ما خليناش بالنا منها وهي ان التواريخ دي من المربع كأيام تداول . 
طيب نخليها ايام عادية ونشوف ايه اللي هيحصل . 
هنلاقي ظهر على خط الكروس التواريخ التالية : 
10/06
وعرفنا انه نزل في اليوم التالي له 
20/06 
عمل قمة 
08/07 
تاني يوم عمل قمة ونزل 
03/08 
عمل قمة صغيرة ونزل بعدها 
06/09 
عمل قمة صغيرة ونزل بعدها  
18/10 
يوم 19 نزل وتاني يوم طلع  
يبقى كدة أعتقد ان الطريقة صحيحة وقوية للتوقع

----------


## doctortablet

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> احب احيى استاذى دكتور محمد على تواجده الكبير وعلمه الغزير...والله لك وحشة يا دكتور..انا مش مصدق نفسى انى بكتب فى موضوع لحضرتك*

 أهلا أهلا بالدكتور كريم 
الدكتور كريم صيدلي من زملائي و من نفس الكلية ، تعرفنا على بعضنا في احد منتديات الصيادلة ، وبالصدفة طلعنا فوركساوية زي بعض ، ووعدته يوما بأني سأعلمه طرق جان ، لكن نظرا لانشغاله بالامتحانات لم ارد ان ازعجه ، ولم اخبره عن موضوعي لكن يبدو ان الصدفة قد جمعتنا ثانية .

----------


## karim yahia

*شكرا يا دكتور محمد على الترحيب الجامد ده...حضرتك عارف حبى ليك كويس ولمواضيعك سواء اللى كانت على المنتدى الصيدلانى او اى موضوع  
ومش محتاج اقول ان الدكتور محمد كان ومازال خير ناصح واخ أكبر وكتير وقف جنبى فى ايام المحن ونصائحه انا كاتبها عندى وبرجع لها من وقت للاخر استزيد منها ومن خبرته 
بالتوفيق يا دكتور محمد ويارب تكون وجدت ضالتك*

----------


## التل

ما شاء الله تبارك الله حكيمنا المميز المخضرم الرائع 
ياخي والله كل الصفات والشكر وققولك إيه بس !! 
تسلم إيدك أوي أوي أوي والطريقه واضحه ورائعه زي عين الشمس 
كفيت ووفيت حكيمنا الغالي 
يعني الخلاصه حكايه التاريخ ليس لها أي علاقه كمان بالإقترانات 
ولا ينفع معاها غير ضلع كروس واحد فقط  ؟؟ 
صح كلامي

----------


## التل

وهذا أروع مثال على اليورو 
وكله تمام

----------


## doctortablet

ما دام القاع الماضي ده لم يتم كسره يبقى شغال ، مش كدة ؟؟؟؟ 
طيب عاوزين نجيب تواريخ قريبة مننا ونتأكد لسة شغال والا لا ، نكبر المربع ونمشي مع نفس الكروس هنلاقي اقرب حاجة لينا كانت تاريخ 13/09 و 12/12 للعام الماضي 
نشوف ايه اللي حصل ... 
يوم 12/09 عمل قاع وطلع بعديه . 
ويوم 14/12 عمل قاع صغير وطلع ، ولما نشوف الكروس بيدينا التاريخ الجاي يوم 19/03 ان شاء الله بس ده على حساب الايام العادية . 
نشوف ايام التداول بتقول ايه ؟؟ 
على حساب ايام التداول المتوقع هيكون يوم 15/03 
وآخر توقع كان يوم 22/11 نشوف فيه حاجة عنده كدة ؟؟؟ 
هنلاقي يوم 22 طلع لمس قمة ونزل بعديها  
الله ، ده باينه الكلام بجد يا اخوانا

----------


## مخاوي الجن

يادكتور ابي رايك الله يكرمك ويعز قدرك هل تتوقع اليورو رح يوصل لمنطقه 134 بالايام القادمه 
ام سيهبط  
عشان ها الشي مصيري بالنسبه لي  
ارجو الاجابه والله يجزاك الجنه ياغالي

----------


## doctortablet

[QUOTE=التل;2335362 
يعني الخلاصه حكايه التاريخ ليس لها أي علاقه كمان بالإقترانات 
ولا ينفع معاها غير ضلع كروس واحد فقط  ؟؟ 
صح كلامي[/QUOTE] 
شوف يا سيدي الفاضل  
كما قلت كثيرا الموضوع كله مربوط ببعضه ، ولازم يتاخد على بعضه ، تعال نفهم اكتر ، دلوقت ساعدنا المربع بفضل الله وبنقدر نتوقع يوم الانعكاس ، بس مدى الدقة ممكن ياخد يومين قبله وبعده ، إزاي بقى تنشن صح وتضرب ضربة المعلم على التوقيت بالظبط ده هتعرفه بالاقترانات ودورة القمر ومؤشرات الميتا ، يعني خلاصة الكلام عندنا أدوات دقة قياسها واسعة شوية بس بتحصرنا في منطقة معينة ثم استخدم اداة اكثر دقة تصغر لي المجال لغاية ما اجيب بالمربع حدود السعر اللي ممكن يتحرك فيها لدرجة اني هأوصل لدقة بالدقيقة او 4 دقائق لأطلق فيها الطلقة فأصيب الهدف . 
وبعدين نرجع مع بعض كدة هنلاقي ان كل قمة صغيرة او كبيرة او ارتداد في اي جهة يا حاكمه خطوط السعر على الكروسات يا خطوط الاقترانات يا المقاومات الكوكبية ، يبقى كل ده لازم يكون مفهوم على بعضه ، كلما تمرست هتكتسب خبرة ، لكن ان كنت تبحث عن حل سحري فهذا هو ما عندي والله اعلم .

----------


## التل

دكتورنا  
يكفي عطائك وكرمك وووقتك الثمين يلي تكتب وتجتهد وتحاول توصل المعلومه لنا 
هذا صدقني هو سحر القلوب الحقيقي يلي تكسب فيه الناس وتكسب الدعاء الصادق النابع من القلب تجاهك 
طيب  الشارت يلي نزلته أنا صحيح  ؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

> يادكتور ابي رايك الله يكرمك ويعز قدرك هل تتوقع اليورو رح يوصل لمنطقه 134 بالايام القادمه 
> ام سيهبط  
> عشان ها الشي مصيري بالنسبه لي  
> ارجو الاجابه والله يجزاك الجنه ياغالي

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم 
لو قلت لك سيهبط ماذا انت فاعل ؟؟؟؟ ولو قلت سيصعد فماذا انت فاعل ؟؟؟؟ 
في مثل هذه الحالات بتشوف آراء الناس ككل ، بعضهم يجيد الفلك وطرق جان وبعضهم يجيد الفني وكل له حيله ، بالنسبة لنا في هذا الموضوع فقد وضعت الحدود لليورو كالتالي انه ان افلح في كسر ال 1300 واغلق تحتها يومين بخمسين نقطة فإن شاء الله سيواصل الهبوط وعندنا لغاية 1270 او 1260 والرقم كتبته بدقة اكثر في مشاركة قبل كذك ، وان كسر حاجز ال 1330 واغلق فوقها لمدة يومين بخمسين نقطة فسوف يواصل الصعود وعندنا لغاية 1360  
عاوزها فني انا حطيت من كام يوم رسمة لليورو بطريقة كسر الترند انه هينزل ان شاء الله 
عاوزها بالخبرة ؟؟؟ اليورو لما بياخد اتجاه بيفضل فيه لما يشبع منه ، تعرف حضرتك انه من بداية الموضوع وانا وكثير من الزملاء متوقعين النزول ، وطلع عينينا وفعلا هو بدأ ياخد اتجاه النزول ولكن ننتظر التأكيد بالغلاق تحت 1300 كما قلت ان شاء الله .

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب  الشارت يلي نزلته أنا صحيح  ؟؟

 بصراحة اعجبتني حيلتك هذه ، لأنك عاوز تسألني بشكل مباشر وتقول : ينفع نقيس من قمة ظاهرة قريبة مش بعيدة جدا زي بتاعتك دي ، لانه بالطريقة التي ذكرتها انا من قبل بنقيس من قمة او قاع لم يكسر فحضرتك سبت القمة اللي اعلى منها وبدأت القياس من القمة التي أقل منها . 
فأنا هأجاوبك بوضوح انك ممكن تختار اي مكان تقيس منه بس بشرط تطبق عليه قواعد القياس لو لقيتها منطبقة توكل على الله وعملية تطبيق الشروط على القمة او القاع الذي نقيس منه نطلق عليها ما يسمى بال Validation إذا انطبقت نقول : Valid وإذا لم تنطبق بنقول انها Invalid 
علشان لو استخدمت الكلمات دي تكون فاهمين معانيها . 
وطبعا شارتك بيتكلم لوحده مش محتاج تعليق مني

----------


## التل

طيب حكيمنا طالما أنك متابع معانا الله يعطيك العافيه ويغنيك يارب 
لان خطوط الكروس أحترمت كل الإنعاكسات يلي صارت في الشارت السابق 
نستنتج أنه  بتاريخ 22/2  ويكون يوم أربعاء  رح يكون يوم إنعكاس السعر  !! 
طيب بالمناسبه هل يكون في أي إقترانات في هذا اليوم  ؟؟ 
حتى لا أعود للصفحات السابقه عندي جدول إقترانات القمر المهمه ولكن بدون توقيت الساعات ! 
كيف أحصل على التوقيت بالضبط  "" 
دكتور إتحملني معلشي وممكن ردودك علي تفيد الأخوان المتابعين فنصيب عصفورين بحجر واحد ..

----------


## doctortablet

> طيب حكيمنا طالما أنك متابع معانا الله يعطيك العافيه ويغنيك يارب 
> لان خطوط الكروس أحترمت كل الإنعاكسات يلي صارت في الشارت السابق 
> نستنتج أنه  بتاريخ 22/2  ويكون يوم أربعاء  رح يكون يوم إنعكاس السعر  !! 
> طيب بالمناسبه هل يكون في أي إقترانات في هذا اليوم  ؟؟ 
> حتى لا أعود للصفحات السابقه عندي جدول إقترانات القمر المهمه ولكن بدون توقيت الساعات ! 
> كيف أحصل على التوقيت بالضبط  "" 
> دكتور إتحملني معلشي وممكن ردودك علي تفيد الأخوان المتابعين فنصيب عصفورين بحجر واحد ..

 عادي اتفضل اسأل كما تحب وهنتحملك انت اكتر لانك اكتر واحد شغال وبتجتهد واللي بيجتهد نعينه ان شاء الله  
أولا لازم تحسب بأيام التداول وتسب بالايام العادية وتعلم مكانهم على الشارت وتعمل حسابك على يومين قبل وبعد كمان ، كدة هتكون حصرت نفسك في منطقة معينة ، ونشوف احنا فين دلوقت من دورة القمر وعندك مؤشر الميتاتريدر شوف الخطوط ماشية ازاي ولما تقترب من المواعيد حط اوردراتك بالاستراتيجية التي ذكرناها ، كدة مش هيفلت منك التحرك بالمرة لانك ناصب له فخ ومحاصره من كل مكان . 
بالنسبة لمواعيد الاقترانات فأخونا وزميلنا الفاضل السديري كان حط لنا موقع مكتوب فيه المواعيد مباشرة . طلعه انت بقى من المشاركات يمكن في السكة وانت بتبحث عنه عينك تقع على معلومة تكون قرأتها ولم تفهمها فتفهمها ، ونكون ضربنا عصفورين بحجر واحد .

----------


## doctortablet

خلونا نتفرج مع بعض

----------


## Traderx1

هذا هو تحليل اليورو ليوم غد ان شاء الله هليو سنترك و الأولى اكلبت و الثانية ايكو

----------


## Traderx1

اليورو ين - هليو - الأولى اكلبت و الثانية اكو
المقاومة الكروس اللي بعد 1.0410 هو 1.0570 ولكن لحجم الصورة كتبته

----------


## Traderx1

طريقة جامدة في توقع تاريخ الإنعكاس و تم تطبيقها و فعلا كان هناك انعكاس في كلا الإتجاهين بقمة و قاع لازم نشتغل عليهم و نظع التحاليل لإستيعاب كلام الدكتور و اتقانه جزاه الله خير

----------


## doctortablet

استنوا 
صبح صبح يا عم الحاج 
احنا مش قلنا انه كل عملة لها زوايا بتحبها وممكن نقيسها بالاشكال الهندسية ، عاوزين نطبق الكلام ده على اليورودولار ونتوقع هتكون القمة او القاع القادم فين ويوم ايه كمان باستخدام المربع

----------


## Traderx1

شارت المجنون شد انتباهي لوجود السعر الحالي على خط الإقتران نفس طريقة عرض الصور هليو - اكليبت - اكو
و المقاومة بعد 124.6 هى 126.1 الواقعة بالكروس

----------


## Traderx1

ولا يهمك دكتور هنا اول صورة تاريخ الانعكاس القادم طبعا ننقص منه يومين او نزيد من غير ايام التداول هو 19-3-2012
و الثانية مع ايام التداول 15-3-2012

----------


## التل

بالنسبه للمربع مع اليورو    :016:  
حاولت كثيرا  ولم أفلح  !!

----------


## doctortablet

> بالنسبه للمربع مع اليورو    
> حاولت كثيرا  ولم أفلح  !!

 جرب تستخدم الهكساجون بدلا من مربع التسعة وبعدين قم بتمثيل القمم والقيعان على الهكساجون وبعد كدة قيس الزوايا بينهم

----------


## doctortablet

عرفنا طريقة استخدام المربع لتوقع التواريخ ، لكن الشباب عاوزين زي السعر كدة حاجة يستدلوا عليها بالفلك ، فهل يا ترى ممكن ؟؟؟ 
هو احنا بنقيس مثلا 9 ايام اللي هو نفس الرقم اللي بنطلعه من خلايا المربع ، طيب ما هو اليوم اصلا بيتحسب ببدوران الارض حول الشمس ، والشمس السنة 365 بنمثلهم على الدائرة اللي هي 360 درجة يبقى لو قسمنا 365 يوم على 360 درجة يبقى الدرجة بتساوي 1.0138 يوم ، فهل يا ترى هذه الكسور بتجمعها مع بعض كلما بعدنا عن يوم القمة او القاع هو السبب في عدم الدقة في القياس اللي بيخلي قياساتنا لها يومين قبل او بعد التاريخ المتوقع ؟؟؟ 
أكيد هو ده السبب. 
طب والحل ؟؟؟؟؟ 
الحل اننا نقيس بالدرجات الشمسية وليس الايام ، بمعنى اني اقيس 9 درجات او 25 درجة او 49 درجة شمسية من يوم القمة او القاع ، وده بيؤكد مرة أخرى ان كل كلامنا مترابط ببعضه ومبني على بعضه ، مين يقولنا بقى ازاي نقيس الدرجات الشمسية دي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

نسترجع مالدينا الآن لتوقع تواريخ الانعكاسات : 
عندنا حاجات كتير وهي : 
البوكس 144 اللي اتكلمنا عنه اول الموضوع ونرجعله علشان نشوف التواريخ اللي كتبناها 
المواعيد الفصلية ونصف الفصلية 
عدد الايام بناءا على الارقام الموجودة على كروسات المربع 
عدد الدرجات الشمسية اللي بنعرفها ايضا من مربع التسعة من على الكروس 
وعندنا كمان ال Gann Emblem وده بيقيس زوايا مختلفة حسب التواريخ 
وفيه كمان اننا نستخدم نسب الفيبوناتشي على التواريخ وليس على السعر ودي أداة موجودة في الميتاتريدر 
بس ده شغل صعب جدا وكتير جدا  
يا ترى فيه طريقة نعمله بسهولة أكتر من كدة ؟؟؟؟ 
وبعدين كدة هيطلع لينا تواريخ كتير جدا وممكن تكون قريبة من بعضها ، ايه اللبخة دي ؟؟؟؟ 
الموضوع بسيط ان شاء الله  
كل تاريخ بنلاقيه لوحده فبيكون يوم توقع حدوث تغير لكن لو لقينا تواريخ متجمعة كتير جنب بعضها فده يحبذ حدوث قمة او قاع قوي وممكن يكون تاريخي . 
طيب دي القاعدة عرفناها بس نعمل كل ده بسهولة إزاي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
كل الادوات دي مجتمعة موجودة في برنامج ال Gann Analyst في قائمة ال Time Tools 
المهم نتعلم ازاي نستخدمها ونغير اعداداتها وده موال تاني وكل واحد بقى وشطارته في تعلم استخدام البرامج . 
نكرر ونؤكد بهذا الكلام مرة ثانية ان كل كلامنا مترابط وبيصب في بعضه وما فيش حاجة اتقالت الا ولها مغزى .

----------


## doctortablet

أعتقد ان موضوعنا ده ممكن نولد منه عشرة خمسة عشرة موضوع منفصل ، واحد يعمل موضوع يشرح فيه  ال Timing Solution وموضوع يشرح ال Gannalyst وموضوع يشرح البوكسات ، وموضوع يشرح الجانزيلا وموضوع يشرح مربع التسعة وموضوع يشرح الاقترانات وموضوع يشرح حساب الجمل وعلاقتها بالفلك ، اتمنى اني اشوف مواضيع منفصلة زي كدة ، و كان موضوعي هذا تجميعا سريعا لكل تلك الاشياء وتبيين قواعدها .

----------


## doctortablet

شكل الشمعة بتاع امبارح على الدهب عامل دوجي من زمان الواحد ما شافش زيه ومتوقع النهاردة يكون صاعد بالنسبة للذهب

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
جمعة مباركة بإذن الله  
فيه عندنا كلام مهم وكشوفات جديدة وخطيرة نود إطلاعكم عليها ، واحد هيقول : ياعم الحاج ما ترسالك على بر ، انت كل شوية تقول كدة كفاية ،هتقول اللي عندك والا هتقعد تقطر كدة . 
هأقولكم معلش يا جماعة استحملوني في موضوع اني كتير بأبقى عاوز انهي الموضوع لسبب وهو اني أتأثر كثيرا بعطارد وهو كما عرفنا كوكب سريع الحركة ويؤثر بشكل كبير جدا في المزاج ، وبعدين لا أخفي عليكم هناك تفكير أتصارع فيه مع نفسي في فكرة عرض الأفكار على المنتديات ، لأنه فيه ناس حسودين وهم عارفين نفسهم وفعلا ممكن اتحسد ، بالعامية المصرية لما واحد بيربي ارانب ما بيخليش حد يشوفها ، ولو حد شافها بتموت ، تجارة الفوركس زي كدة ، زي تربية الارانب المفروض ما حدش يشوفها ، لان الناس تعبد القرش عبادة ، والله العظيم يعبده عبادة ، النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قال ما معناه لا اخشى عليكم الشرك ولكن اخشى عليكم ان تخطفكم الدنيا ، وفتنة الامة المحمدية محصورة في شيئين بقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وهي المال والنساء وهو ده اللي شايفينه . 
رواد عالم الاقتصاد والمال لهم شخصيات كثيرة ، ومن ضمنهم هنشوف شخصيات بشعة ، واللي بيعبد المال سيكون دوما في محرابه ، فيه قناصة قاعدين يحسدوا او يسرقوا أفكار أو بيحبوا يكسروا المجاديف وبس ، بسبب دول بأفكر مليون مرة أكتب والا ما اكتبش . 
بس مع دول فيه ناس طيبة وكرماء وذوي اخلاق عالية وهم دول اللي بأحمل همهم وعاوز أساعدهم ، فإزاي أوازن بين مزايا العرض و مساوئه . 
الحل اني أطلب العون من الله فيجعل على ما أقول طلسما فلا يفتحه الله الا لمن كانت نيته طيبة ، ومن كانت له نية خبيثة ان يعميه عنه ويلبس عليه أمره ، ويسلط عليه دماغه فيجعل تدبيره في تدميره ، وهذا أشد انواع العذاب ان تسعى بنفسك لتدمير نفسك . 
في نفس الوقت أيضا يقول تعالى : لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون  
فالواحد بيدور على أفضل ما عنده ويخرجه لله ، ثم الله كفيل بالجزاء والحفظ . 
في المشاركة القادمة بإذن الله هنعرض سر واكتشاف جديد بإذن الله ، و إن شاء الله يعجبكم .

----------


## Leonardo

اكمل بارك الله فيك يا دكتور

----------


## doctortablet

ما هو السر الجديد ؟؟؟ 
لما ندور في المنتدى سنجد استراتيجية خبرتي من أنجح الاستراتيجيات إن لم تكن أنجحها على الإطلاق ، أليس كذلك ؟؟؟ 
يا ترى هل لها تفسير مع جان ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهل يمكن تطويرها وتطبيق طرق جان معها او عليها ومنها ممكن نتوقع مستويات الدعم والمقاومة ومواعيد الانعكاسات ؟؟؟؟ 
تعالوا نمشي واحدة واحدة ونشوف ايه الاكتشاف اللي اكتشفته بفضل الله ومنه ونوره وعطائه الذي ليست له حدود . 
قصتي بدأت مع الاستراتيجية بتاعت خبرتي اني كنت باتسنكح على النت ووجدتها بالصدفة وقعدت أتعلمها ، وحاولت اشتغل بيها بس لم تلبي رغباتي ، ولكن اكتشفت فيها نقطة مهمة جدا وكتبتها اول ما اكتشفتها في الموضوع نفسه وما حدش ركز في اللي قلته ، لاني انا نفسي اكتشفت الملاحظة ولكن ما كنتش عارف استفيد منها ازاي . 
قبل ما اقول الاكتشاف وكيف يمكن الاستفادة منه ، خلونا نتكلم على نقطتين أولهما هي استراتيجية خبرتي ايه هو الاساس القائمة عليه ، وثانيهما هو ايه علاقة جان بيها ؟؟؟ 
لانه لو ثبتت علاقة يبقى شغل جان فعلا يفسر معظم انواع التحليل الفني والحسابي الرقمي وغيره . 
نتكلم على الفكرة التي تقوم عليها استراتيجية خبرتي أولا . 
طبعا ياما قرأنا استراتيجيات تقوم على رسم خطوط الترند ولكن كانت تحتاج لتمرس في رسم خط الترند وبتعتمد على النظر في الرسم ، ولم نجد حد على حسب علمي علمنا طريقة نرسم بيها خط الترند أوتوماتيك . 
استراتيجية خبرتي تقوم على رسم خط الترند بصورة أوتوماتيكية ، احنا بنجيب ال Linear Regression Channel  وبنرسمها فما هو ال Linear Regression أصلا ؟؟؟؟ 
ده اول ما تعلمته كان في علوم الاحصاء وهو عبارة عن خط يمر وسط نقاط عشوائية بحيث انه يمر بمنتصفها في عملية متزنة وله علاقة رياضية ومعادلة يمكن حسابه يدويا كذلك ، ولكن على الميتاتريدر بتتعمل بشكل اتوماتيك بسحب القناة على فترة زمنية معينة . 
فاللي يحب يرسم خط ترند ما يخرش المية يسحب القناة على اي فترة وخطوط القناة دي هي عبارة عن خطوط ترند . 
طيب هناك سؤال مهم ليه السعر بيحترم خطوط القناة دي ولو كسرها بيمشي مسافات طويلة وخطوطها تعمل كخطوط دعم ومقاومة ، عاوزين نعرف السر فيها . 
كدة عرفنا الاساس الذي بنيت عليه استراتيجية خبرتي وهو رسم خطوط الترند . 
تعالوا نتكلم عل جان . 
جان من ادواته كانت المروحة والبوكس ، وانا قلت لحضراتكم وممكن تجربوها انه لو رسمنا البوكس على فترة ما ورسمنا خطوط الكواكب وخاصة كمان لو رسمناها ورسمنا صورة المرايا بتاعتها ، ستجد الخطوط شبه منطبقة ، الكلام ده في البوكس يعني خطوط البوكس هي التعبير الهندسي عن الخطوط الكوكبية ، علشان كدة السعر بيحترمها لانه فيه عندها مقاومة كوكبية ، وانا قلت قبل كدة انه اللي مش مقتنع بالفلك الهيه في الاشكال الهندسية هيمشي معاك لكنه يجهل ان اصولها كلها فلكية . 
طيب الكلام ده على البوكس ، اما المروحة هنلاقي انها كمان عبارة عن خطوط ترند بس بتترسم ونشوف انهي احترمها السعر ولو رسمت خطوط المروحة على البوكس ستجد تطابق ، يعني فلك أيضا في النهاية . 
بس المروحة والبوكس فيهم عيب وهو ده اللي بيحد من استخدامهم وهو انها Static يعني ثابتة ، انت بتحط الشكل وتقيس عليه ، والسعر بيتحرك بين الخطوط دي ، كان الشيء الذي أكرمني الله به هو اني فكرت في بوكس ومروحة متحركة تظبط نفسها اتوماتيك مع حركة السعر بس دي تتعمل ازاي ؟؟؟؟ 
وجدت العلاقة المشتركة بين استراتيجية خبرتي وبين البوكس والمروحة وهي انها كلها خطوط ترندات بس كلها ثابتة ، وانا بأشتغل على استراتيجية خبرتي كان المفروض اننا نرسم القنوات في نهاية اليوم ، فأنا كنت مستعجل فرسمتها قبل نهاية اليوم ، فلقيت ان القناة بتتحرك مع تحرك السعر ، ده كلام رائع جدا . 
يبقى ممكن استخدم القنوات دي واعمل منها بوكس ومروحة لجان متحرك يظبط نفسه كل شوية اتوماتيك مع السعر . 
طيب هتتعمل إزاي ؟؟؟ وايه اللي ممكن نستفيده منها ؟؟؟؟ 
وايه هي الملاحظة اللي اكتشفتها وكتبتها في موضوع استراتيجية خبرتي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
لما رسمت القنوات رسمت خطوط افقية على مكان تقاطع خطوط القناة مع حدود اليوم فوجدت ان الخطوط دي بيحترمها السعر في اليوم التالي ، ده اول اكتشاف ان خطوط التقاطع على محور السعر بيحصل منها انعكاس ونفس الكلام بيحصل في البوكس . 
إزاي ممكن احول القنوات دي لبوكس متحرك ؟؟؟؟؟ 
نرجع نشوف الكلام اللي كتبته عن البوكس هنلاقي انه جان حدد اماكن معينة فعالة فيه جدا ، يبقى الحل اني ارسم قناة Regreesion من كل تاريخ حدده جان وتكونت عنده قمة او قاع فعلي واسحبها لغاية يومنا هذا ، وبالتالي هتتظبط اتوماتيك مع تغيرات السعر وهتعمل كدة بوكس متحرك آلي التظبيط . 
طيب من الملاحظة الاولى التي لاحظتها انه عند التقاطعات في مقابل السعر بيحصل انعكاس ، وجدت ايضا نفس الملاحظة عند تقاطع خطوط الزمن بيحصل انعكاس . 
باختصار بدل ما اعمل قناة استراتيجية خبرتي من يومين او تلاتة زي ما زملاءنا بيعملوا هنعملها بس من تواريخ جان والبوكس ، وممكن تطبقوها على مستوى اليوم كمان بس تعملوها ثابتة مش متحركة ، يعني لو جيت على فترة السعر كان صاعد فيها ورسمت القناة ثم رسمت على فترة اخرى نازل فيها وهكذا ورسمت القناة بحيث انها تكون على هيئة خطوط ممتدة فقط وليست مظللة اماكن التقاطعات هيحصل فيها انعكاس . 
أرجو ان ربنا يتقبل لأن هذا من الأشياء التي هي من خير ما عندي و من أفضل ما كشفه الله لي .

----------


## doctortablet

هناك فكرة اخرى افكر فيها ولو ممكن زملاءنا الجانوية يفكروا فيها معانا بخبرتهم وعلمهم ، احنا قلنا ان الارقام كل رقم مرتبط بكوكب ، طيب لو نظرنا سنجد ان فيه علاقة و طرق يتم تدريسها لتحويل مواقع الكواكب لأسعار ، وبنستخدم حساب الجمل ونقعد نجمع وغيره علشان نعرف الكوكب ، طيب ليه التعب ده ؟؟؟ 
ما الرقم ممكن بيقول لي على العلاقة بصراحة وانا اللي مش فاهم ، بمعنى اني لما أقول مثلا سعر الذهب الآن 1650 مثلا ، ما هي الارقام ادامي اهيه واحد للشمس و خمسة لعطارد و ستة للزهرة ، يعني السعر الحالي هو نتيجة تداخل قوى الجاذبية او احداثيات هذه الثلاثة كواكب . 
لو وجدنا علاقة وقدرنا نحددها بالصورة دي ممكن نعمل برنامج كمبيوتر يحسب لينا السعر هيكون كام في انهي وقت بناءا على احداثيات الكواكب ، ودي فكرة مطروحة نفكر فيها يمكن ربنا يهدينا للحل .

----------


## karim yahia

*صباح الخير عليكم جميعا..كيفك يا دكتور محمد؟؟حضرتك قافل الرسائل ..كنت عاوز اتواصل مع حضرتك*

----------


## doctortablet

> *صباح الخير عليكم جميعا..كيفك يا دكتور محمد؟؟حضرتك قافل الرسائل ..كنت عاوز اتواصل مع حضرتك*

 تتفتح يا دكتور ولا يهمك

----------


## doctortablet

اللي يحب منكم يجرب الطريقة بتاعت القنوات دي هيلاقي تقاطعات ومافيش عنها انعكاسات فهيفتكر ان الطريقة مش مظبوطة بس هي لها نقط هننبه لها . 
لما بنرسم القنوات بتترسم كل قناة على هيئة 3 خطوط علشان الانعكاس يحصل على المحور الزمني لازم يكون خط القناة اللي في المنتصف متقاطع مع الخط المنتصفي لقناة تانية وليس مع خطوطها الخارجية . 
لما نلاقي تقاطع خط قناة خارجي مع خط خارجي لقناة تانية بنحط خط على مكان التقاطع فنجد حدوث ارتداد على المحور السعري .

----------


## التل

صباحك مبارك حكيمنا الغالي 
وتسلم إيدك على كل ما تخطه من علم وإكتشافات مبهره 
الفكره إن شاء الله فهمتها ولكن لو تكرمت بس لو تحط لنا شارت لترسخ في ذهننا أكثر ""

----------


## التل

حياك الله دكتورنا 
بعد المحاولات العديده مع الكروس والتاريخ لاحظت أنه ليس بالتحديد أن يكون قمه ثم قاع ثم قمه وهكذا  
 الكروس يفصل الإتجاه فقط  !! 
وحاولت كتير بالساعات والدقائق بس لا يعطيني نتائج دقيقه مثل الايام """ 
أم المشكله تكمن في تحديد القمه والقاع السابق ؟؟ 
بوضوح أكثر لو على الساعه  لازم أرجع كم يوم حتى أكون أدق بالتطبيق  !! 
عارف والله أسئلتي كلها ما لها طعمه بس معلشي طول بالك    :Eh S(7):

----------


## Traderx1

جمعة مباركة يا شباب مشاء الله عليك دكتور اكتشاف مثير و يستحق الاهتمام

----------


## doctortablet

> حياك الله دكتورنا 
> بعد المحاولات العديده مع الكروس والتاريخ لاحظت أنه ليس بالتحديد أن يكون قمه ثم قاع ثم قمه وهكذا  
>  الكروس يفصل الإتجاه فقط  !! 
> وحاولت كتير بالساعات والدقائق بس لا يعطيني نتائج دقيقه مثل الايام """ 
> أم المشكله تكمن في تحديد القمه والقاع السابق ؟؟ 
> بوضوح أكثر لو على الساعه  لازم أرجع كم يوم حتى أكون أدق بالتطبيق  !! 
> عارف والله أسئلتي كلها ما لها طعمه بس معلشي طول بالك

 لماذا حاولت تطبيقها على الساعات ؟؟؟؟ 
أنا لم اقل انها تصلح للساعات وقلت انني لن اتكلم في ذلك الآن ، ولو تكلمت هتسيب كل اللي قلناه وهتاخد الجديد وبس ، احنا بنشبه الموضوع بالأكل ، لو الواحد فضل يدخل بطنه كل حاجة قدامه ممكن يتقيأ بعد كدة وما يستفيدش حاجة من اللي اكله ويحصل عنده عقدة من الاكل نفسه ، لكن لو اكل وهضم واكل تاني هينتفع ، وربنا خلق السموات والارض في ستة ايام ، ليه ما اتخلقتش في يوم واحد وانتهينا . 
وعموما حتى ترتاح نفس الطريقة سنطبقها على الساعة ولكن ما سيختلف هو اعدادات المربع فقط ، حيث سنجعلها على ال 24 ساعة او ال 12 ساعة ، فما دمت قد طلبت التعب فاتعب وشوف ممكن تتطبق ازاي على الساعة ، لكن تمرس جيدا على ما ذكر وبعدين ندخل فيما بعده ، والموضوع بنيان مرصوص بعضه فوق بعض لو اتشالت طوبة ومش مفهومة كويس سينهار البنيان كله او هيكون فيه نقطة ضعف لابد ان تعبر عن نفسها يوما ، لكن ساعتها هتقول البنيان ده مش نافع وتكون ظلمته بينما السبب فقط هو طوبة مختلة

----------


## doctortablet

طريقة أخرى لتوقع مواعيد الانعكاس مبنية على تاريخين 
============================== 
بنعمل مربع التسعة بالتواريخ وبنخلي في المركز تاريخ قمة او قاع وبعدين نجيب من الشارت قمة او قاع تاني ونعلمه على المربع ، ممكن نستخدم اي شكل هندسي لغاية ما نعرف الزاوية اللي بيحبها المعدن او العملة ، وممكن نبدأ مثلا بالمثلث ثم المربع وبنحركه لغاية ما نحط مركزه على القمة او القاع التانية اللي هي ليست في المركز ونشوف من المكان ده زاوية 60 و 45 و 90 إلخ ونشوف هل تكونت قمة او قاع ، سنجد انه تتكون قمة او قاع على زاوية معينة وبتكرار العملية هنعرف المحطات من الزوايا اللي بتفضلها كل عملة وهتكون مواعيد للتوقع بعد ذلك

----------


## samer1

د محمد  ممكن تضع شارت توضح فيه قصة القنوات هذه . ولك كثير الشكر على هذا العطاء

----------


## Traderx1

وصول اليورو ين الى نقطة الكروس 104.1 ممكن يحصل انعكاس للسعر و اذا تاكد الاختراق سيذهب الى 105.7

----------


## doctortablet

من أهم الاشياء التي ذكرناها وبدأنا نشتغل بيها هي موضوع المقاومات الكوكبية اللي بنجيبها من خطوط الاقترانات التي تمر على المربع ، بس العملية مرهقة لاننا بنطلع رسمتين جيو اتنين هليو ، يا ترى ممكن نوصل لدقة أعلى و بمجهود أدق ؟؟؟؟ 
لو ركزنا سنجد انه في برنامج ال Timing Solution كنا بنرسم المقاومة الكوكبية وومكن نجيب الهارمونيكس بتاعتها ، طيب ما نجرب الحركة دي على المربع ، إزاي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
نشوف الاقترانات جيوسنتريك مثلا وهنروح على خط الاقتران نفسه ومنه هنقيس 45 درجة مثلا فوقه وتحته او اي زاوية تناسبنا من خلال معرفتنا بالرينج اليومي للحركة ومن كدة هنقدر نحدد بدقة اعلى أماكن الارتداد ، عاوزين نفهم أكتر . 
دلوقت خط الارتداد اللي بنعتمد عليه يا اما خط كروس يا اما خط اقتران ، هناخد خط اقتران فلو أفلح السعر في كسلره ممكن يمشي لغاية فين ويرتد تاني ؟؟؟ عادة بيرتد من الزوايا المعروفة وعادة هتكون ال 45 درجة ، فمن خط الاقتران نفسه بنحدد الحركة بالزوايا ، لما نعمل الطريقة دي سنجد ان القيم اللي كنا بنطلعها من اربع صور ممكن نحصل عليها بصورة واحدة او اتنين بكتيره ونعرف الحد العلوي للحركة والحد السفلي منها

----------


## doctortablet

> د محمد  ممكن تضع شارت توضح فيه قصة القنوات هذه . ولك كثير الشكر على هذا العطاء

 فيه مشاركة كتبتها امبارح قلت فيها تعالوا نتفرج مع بعض ، هي دي الرسمة اللي طبقت عليها نظرية القنوات بس اللي عملته اني رسمت خطوط ترند بدلا من القنوات ، بمعنى انه لما تيجي تعملها هترسم القناة هيطلعلك منها 3 خطوط بعد شوية ستجد الشارت مليان خطوط وآخر لخبطة ، فاللي بنعمله اني ارسم القناة وارسم خط ترند عليها بالظبط وبعدين اشيلها من على الرسم علشان اوضح الشارت وستجد اني وضعت خطوط عمودية و خطوط رأسية في اماكن التقاطع وشوف السعر احترمها ام لا ، دي طريقة سهلى جدا وبدقة لا تتخيلها في رسم الترندات وتقاطعاتها ، الواحد كان بيتفرج على الناس وهي بترسم ويحس ان العملية معقدة وعاوزة خبرة وفن بينما هي سهلة جدا جدا ودقيقة جدا جدا ، حط زجزاج جان ومن كل قمة لما يليها من قاع حط قناة وبعدين ارسم عليها ترند ممتد ، وشيل القناة علشان الرسم يوضح بعد كدة دور على اماكن التقاطعات وحط خطوط عليها سواء على الزمن او السعر وشوف ايه اللي بيحصل هناك وان شاء الله ستذهل من دقة الرسومات

----------


## doctortablet

طبعا انا دخلت المسابقة من يوم ما بدأت ولكن للأسف موضوع ال drawdown مش هيخليني أكسب فيها لاني بأدخل بصفقات قوية وضخمة وكانت هتجيب ارباح كبيرة لكن عند حد معين النظام بيغلق الصفقة وتتحسب خساير مع انهم لو سابوها شوية كانت هتجيب ، وده شرط قاسي حقيقة وتسبب في خسارتي ولكن الفيصل في العملية انه في خلال اسبوعين بفضل الله دبلت الحساب مرة ونص ووصلت لقيمة 25 الف ونص من الرصيد الذي بدأنا به وهو عشرة الاف وده باستخدام طرق جان ولولا موضوع الدرو داون ده كان زماني دبلت الحساب مرتين ، وبما اني مش هافوز في المسابقة فأعتقد انه من حقي اني استخدم النتايج اللي حققتها بفضل الله وتتفرجوا عليها .

----------


## doctortablet

في أول ما بدأت اتعلم الفوركس درست في موقع ما وطلب ان الواحد يتمرس على حساب تجريبي لمدة 6 شهور وقال لو حققت 30 بالمية في خلال 6 شهور فأنت جاهز للتداول ، والنتايج انه ممكن ادبل الحساب مرة واتنين وتلاة كمان ، ودي مش اول مرة اعملها لان الناس ممكن تقول دي جت معاك ضربة حظ ، انا اشتغلت قبل كدة على حساب تجريبي في شركة معينة والحساب موجود لغاية دلوقت ودبلت الحساب مرة في خلال شهر ، الكلام ده ليس لأستعرض براعتي وحرفتي في التداول ولكن أنا أجيب اليوم بالارقام عن سؤال سألني اياه احد الزملاء في بدايات الموضوع عن مدى جدوى هذه الطرق .

----------


## doctortablet

هنتكلم كمان عن حاجة مهمة جدا ممكن نقيس بيها مدى تشيع السوق باستخدام المربع وهي اننا هنروح على الشارت بتاعنا ونحط موفينج افريج عادي مبني على سعر الاغلاق لفترة 9 شموع، هنيجي عند يوم معين ونشوف الموفينج كان مدينا قراءة كام على السعر في مقابله وهنروح على المربع ونعلم على السعر ده ، وباستخدام الاشكال الهندسية هنشوف السعر الحالي كام ونقيس المسافة بين سعر الموفينج اللي حطيناها على المربع والسعر الحالي لو لقينا ان الزاوية بينهم 45 او 90 او 180 درجة فده معناه ان السوق متشبع ونتوقع حدوث انعكاس .

----------


## التل

لماذا حاولت تطبيقها على الساعات ؟؟؟؟  :Angry Smile:    
أعتذر منك دكتور حقك عليا بس والله قلت أسوي فيها فلهوي 
وأكلتها على راسي     :Doh:   :Doh:   
متابع معكم .....

----------


## samer1

> في أول ما بدأت اتعلم الفوركس درست في موقع ما وطلب ان الواحد يتمرس على حساب تجريبي لمدة 6 شهور وقال لو حققت 30 بالمية في خلال 6 شهور فأنت جاهز للتداول ، والنتايج انه ممكن ادبل الحساب مرة واتنين وتلاة كمان ، ودي مش اول مرة اعملها لان الناس ممكن تقول دي جت معاك ضربة حظ ، انا اشتغلت قبل كدة على حساب تجريبي في شركة معينة والحساب موجود لغاية دلوقت ودبلت الحساب مرة في خلال شهر ، الكلام ده ليس لأستعرض براعتي وحرفتي في التداول ولكن أنا أجيب اليوم بالارقام عن سؤال سألني اياه احد الزملاء في بدايات الموضوع عن مدى جدوى هذه الطرق .

 أخي محمد  الحقيقي غير التجريبي ، و الحقيقي 500 دولار غير الحقيقي 100 أو 200 ألف .  أنا و بعد سنين كتيرة. أنا استعمل فقط الكلاسيكى ( أنا لا انتقص من الرقمي ) فأنا أحاول أن أتعلمه من د حماده و منك .  وجدت أن تدبيل الحساب في سنة هو أقصى ما اطمح إليه . أنا أقول هذا الكلام ليس تشكيكاً ، ولكن أحاول أن أقول لمن يدخل السوق جديد أنه من من الصعب تحويل 1000 دولار إلى  مليون في سنة . و أن هذا سراب ومن الأفضل لهم النظر على إن الفوركس هو تجارة ومن هذا المنطلق عليهم أن يتعلموا و يتاجروا وما دون ذلك وهم .

----------


## doctortablet

> أخي محمد  الحقيقي غير التجريبي ، و الحقيقي 500 دولار غير الحقيقي 100 أو 200 ألف .  أنا و بعد سنين كتيرة. أنا استعمل فقط الكلاسيكى ( أنا لا انتقص من الرقمي ) فأنا أحاول أن أتعلمه من د حماده و منك .  وجدت أن تدبيل الحساب في سنة هو أقصى ما اطمح إليه . أنا أقول هذا الكلام ليس تشكيكاً ، ولكن أحاول أن أقول لمن يدخل السوق جديد أنه من من الصعب تحويل 1000 دولار إلى  مليون في سنة . و أن هذا سراب ومن الأفضل لهم النظر على إن الفوركس هو تجارة ومن هذا المنطلق عليهم أن يتعلموا و يتاجروا وما دون ذلك وهم .

 سيدي الفاضل 
هل قلت انا ان الحقيقي مثل التجريبي ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهل قلت اني دبلت الحساب عشر مرات من 1000 الى عشرة مليون . 
أنا رأيي الشخصي ان الحساب ابو 100 دولار زي الحساب ابو مليون من ناحية طريقة ادارته باستخدام رافعة مناسبة . 
وحين قمت بالقياس قمت بالقياس قمت بالقياس بنسبة وتناسب فقلت تدبيل الحساب يعني ابو 100 هيتحول الى 200 دولار او 300 او 400 وليس 1000 دولار . 
وبعدين خلي كل كلامي غلط في غلط ، لو فرضنا انه على التجريبي دبلت الحساب مرة واحدة بس ، مش هأعرف اعمله على الحقيقي بمكسب الربع فقط ؟؟؟ 
اعملها نسبة وتناسب ، وبعدين التاريخ بيقول من كتب جان انه من حساب 300 دولار وصل 12000 دولار في شهر ، وقلت اننا لم نصل لهذا المستوى بعد فعلى الاقل ممكن نعمل من ال 300 زيهم في شهر 
تحياتي

----------


## samer1

حبيبي د محمد أنا لا أشكك في كلامك لا سمح الله . أنا أقول تجربتي لو سمحت. و تجربة متاجرين لهم في السوق سنين . 
وأنا قد أكون و من أعرف تجار فاشلين  كل ما نستطيعه تدبيل في سنة!! 
لك مني وبدون  مجامله  كل الاحترام والتقدير   لما تقدمه ، و أكبر دليل على ذلك متابعتي لك .

----------


## doctortablet

من خلال ما جربت من اهم الاشياء في اي حساب الرافعة المستخدمة ، انا دايما باشتغل برافعة واحد لخمسين ودي افضل حاجة ، لانه لو فاتح بحساب 500 دولار بس بتعرف تشتغل والحساب بيصمد حتلى لو داخل غلط ، لكن رافعة زي واحد لربعمية تخرب لك بيتك خاصة لو حسابك صغير . 
ا\جان ادانا قوانين لادارة راس المال فقال الا نخاطر في اي صفقة بأكثر من 10 بالمية من راس المال ، وانا اتعامل مع شركة لا تعمل بحساب الدولار بل تجعلك تتداول بعملة بلدك ولكنها غير متوفرة في كثير من البلدان العربية واجمل حاجة فيها انها حاطة رافعة مختلفة لكل سلعة بتديك الاحساس انهم عاوزينك تربح ، مش تحط الحساب ومع اول صفقة تلاقي المارجين كول مستنيك علشان تحط تاني وتالت وتبيع هدومك في الاخر ، و تجد عملية اغراء شديدة بالمكاسب الوهمية والناس ما بتشفش منها حاجة .

----------


## doctortablet

> حبيبي د محمد أنا لا أشكك في كلامك لا سمح الله . أنا أقول تجربتي لو سمحت. و تجربة متاجرين لهم في السوق سنين . 
> وأنا قد أكون و من أعرف تجار فاشلين  كل ما نستطيعه تدبيل في سنة!! 
> لك مني وبدون  مجامله  كل الاحترام والتقدير   لما تقدمه ، و أكبر دليل على ذلك متابعتي لك .

 يا سيدي الفاضل ليس ردي موجها نحو شخصك الكريم 
ولكن حضرتك طرحت شيء متداول فعلا ومتعارف عليه وكلامك مظبوط ، لكن ما دام الطرح قد تم فيجب مناقشته وهذا ما قمت به ، وحضرتك لك مطلق الحرية في طرح تجاربك والاعتراض بل والتشكيك كذلك وفي مقابلها امتلك حق الرد ، أليس كذلك ؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

الحمد لله الذي وفقني لكتابة هذا الموضوع و أتمنى لكم تداولات موفقة وارباحا وفيرة ، و أعتذر عن المتابعة نظرا لانشغالي وعدم تفرغي ، ولا تنسوني جميعا من صالح دعائكم. 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## التل

:Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:        بالتوفيق حكيمنا 
أسأل الله أن يتم عليك الصحه والعافيه  
ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب 
ننتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر

----------


## karim yahia

*ده انا كنت فرحان يا دكتور محمد...... 
الحمدلله على كل حال*

----------


## الزيرو

يا دكتور رجااااااءاً إفتح صندوق الرسائل عندك ..
أريدك في أمر هام وعاجل ..

----------


## alysharf

اخى العزيز 
عن نفسى بتكلم ومش هتكلم عن اى انسان اخر
انا محتاج اتعلم منك كتير قوى
و ياريت تكمل موضوعك اللى انا اتعلمت منه كتير
قوى قوى قوى
ولازم تعرف ان للنجاح اعداء كثر

----------


## Traderx1

الموضوع لدراسة و تعلم المتاجرة القمرية و ليس له داعي ذكر التدبيل او اي شئ يتعلق بالمال نحتاج فقط تطبيق الطرق التي ذكرها الدكتور و كل شخص له رزقه لن ياخذ اكثر من رزقه تابع دكتور ولنتقن التحليل بالطرق القمرية

----------


## allmouafa9

السلام عليكم شكر كبير موصول للاخ محمد وفيت وكفيت اخي الغالي والان الدور دورنا نحن وارجو من الاخوة المهتم بهده الطريقةبأن نحاول نجتهد وانساعد بعض لاستعاب هدا الكم الهائل من المعلومات واي حاجة مستعصية علينا حنرجع للاخ محمد لتفهيمهالنا بالنسبة لي يجب ان نحدد اولا الادوات التي سوف نتعامل معها وخاصة البرامج فيجب اتقانها الاول و يجب ان نساعد بعض على فهما حتى نتمكن من التعامل معها وبعد دلك نمر للقواعد او الجزأ الهمنا من هده البرامج وكيفية تطبيق القواعد عليه ثم نمر لطرق العمل التي نزلها الاخ محمد ومحاولة التمرس عليها بالتطبيق  وكل هدا يجب ان ننتظم فيه ونعمل فريق عمل للوصول الى اهدافنا فمن يوافقني الرأي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وادا فيه اي فكرة اخرى فأرجو عدم التاخر في طرحها ايش رأيكم ياشباب

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم شكر كبير موصول للاخ محمد وفيت وكفيت اخي الغالي والان الدور دورنا نحن وارجو من الاخوة المهتم بهده الطريقةبأن نحاول نجتهد وانساعد بعض لاستعاب هدا الكم الهائل من المعلومات واي حاجة مستعصية علينا حنرجع للاخ محمد لتفهيمهالنا بالنسبة لي يجب ان نحدد اولا الادوات التي سوف نتعامل معها وخاصة البرامج فيجب اتقانها الاول و يجب ان نساعد بعض على فهما حتى نتمكن من التعامل معها وبعد دلك نمر للقواعد او الجزأ الهمنا من هده البرامج وكيفية تطبيق القواعد عليه ثم نمر لطرق العمل التي نزلها الاخ محمد ومحاولة التمرس عليها بالتطبيق  وكل هدا يجب ان ننتظم فيه ونعمل فريق عمل للوصول الى اهدافنا فمن يوافقني الرأي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وادا فيه اي فكرة اخرى فأرجو عدم التاخر في طرحها ايش رأيكم ياشباب

 اولا الشكر كل الشكر للدكتور محمد و ان كنت اتمنى يفضل مستمر معانا و لو جزء معين فى اليوم ,,  
اما بالنسبة لفكرتك اخى فا انا معاك تماما و متحمس لفكرة فريق العمل ,, لكن ادينى يومين الاجازة اكمل فيهم باقى الموضوع لانى لسه مخلصتوش و بعدها نتناقش فىالتفاصيل ان شاء الله .

----------


## mamo10

يا دكتورنا ممكن  شرح كيفية ايجاد جدول جان الهرمى و هل ممكن عمل جدول جان الهرمى على نطاق اقل من هذا لانى لاحظت فية انة يتكون من ارقام 3  و   16   و   16     و 16    و   1

----------


## allmouafa9

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 
اخوتي الافاضل  سارفق لكم صوة لتمثيل الدورة القمرية الجديدة والتي ستبدأ يوم  الثلاثاء الموافق ل 21 /02/2012 على الساعة 22:35 بتوقيت غرينيتش  ولقد مثلت هده الفترة قسمتها حسب المناطق التي تحدث عليها الاخ محمد وارجو ان يكون هدا التمثيل صح ليقع اعتماده بداية الدورة الجديدة والقمرة وتكون اول اداة نعتمد عليها في تحليلنا
ارجو التصحيح من الاخ محمد ادا كان موجود*

----------


## allmouafa9

*اضفت الايام*

----------


## التل

حياك الله أخي وما قصرت 
وأرى بدايتك رائعه وجميله  
أكمل أخي وسنكمل معك إن شاء الله في الأيام القادمه ..

----------


## allmouafa9

*السلام عليكم*  *شكرا اخي الفاضل تل ويله ورينا همتك لانك تعتبر انت اكتر واحد متابع وفاهم  الطريقة وارجو انك فاهم طريقة القنوات فارجو منك ارفاق مثال لاني مازلت مش مستوعب الرسم كيف يحصل* *وهدا شارب مبين اهم المناطق للدعوم والمقاومات ماخودة من مربع التسع  هليو سنتريك وجيوسنترك سعري بنوعيه الاثنين*  *فارجو ان تكون تقريبة وسننتظر يوم الاثنين كيف سيتعامل معها السعر*

----------


## allmouafa9

*محاولة التحليل بطريقة الهليو
السعر على الاسبوعي صاعد 
الديلي تصحيح لفوق 
الاربع ساعات صاعد لكن فيه تصحيح  النتيجة السعر في حالة صعود  وفيه احتما ان تكون شمعة هدا الاسبوع صاعدة*

----------


## allmouafa9

*الانعكاسات السعرية التقريبة تطبيق بادخال قمة زمنية*

----------


## simba2000

*بسم الله ماشاء الله ولا قوه الا بالله 
الله يبارك لك يا دكتور فى نفسك ومالك وعلمك وفى كل شئ يخصك فى الدنيا والأخره (على فكره الفجر يأذن الأن) ،ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ياريت تكمل معانا ولا تحرمنا من علمك ، ووقاك الله شر الحسد
وتذكر "خير الناس أنفعهم للناس" ، "وما عند الله خير وأبقى" 
شكرا مقدما*

----------


## التل

الله يعطيك العافيه أخي  allmouafa9   وأنا آسف فأنا مسافر حاليا 
وعندما أعود  سأبدأ بشرح برنامج الجانزيلا بالتفصيل  تماما كما  تعلمناه  "" 
ولكن مشاركاتك رائعه  جدا جدا  والشارتات تتكلم لوحدها   !! 
بارك الله فيك على إثراء الموضوع  ونكرر شكرنا العميق للدكتور محمد مره أخرى   ...

----------


## mamo10

> اهلا وسهلا بالزميل الفاضل 
> الحقيقة انا مش مفترض حصول هجوم لانه المنطقي انه يحصل ، وقد تعرضت له في اماكن كثيرة في غير هذا المنتدى ، ولا اخفي عليك اني استفيد من المهاجمين ، لان الذهب بيصقل بالنار ، هي يمكن رؤية فلسفية بعض الشيء بس الناس مختلفة في تفكيرها ، ومعنى كلام حضرتك ان معيار القبول والرفض هو الربح والخسارة فقط . 
> انا عادي جدا زيي زي اي متداول باربح واخسر ، وفكرت اكثر من مرة في ترك هذا المجال كله ، ممكن اكون بارع جدا في التدريس والتقنين والبحث وفاشل جدا في التطبيق ، فربنا تبارك وتعالى دبر لكل انسان دورا يلعبه ومنحه امكانيات تهيئه للقيام بدور هو مسخر لتأديته . 
> ايضا في حديثي عن المهاجمين لا ادعي انني لا أتأثر ، فقد كنت استاء كثيرا لما الاقي واحد فاتح موضوع جميل ومتميز ويدخل واحد يهد له كل شغله وتعبه ويخرج صاحب الموضوع بلا رجعة  
> فتوقعاتي هي ان المهاجمين هيظهروا هيظهروا بس لسة يمكن الوقت ما بلغش مرحلة التربيع ، واوعد حضرتك انهم هيظهروا ولو ما ظهروش يبقى اكيد فيه حاجة غلط وطبعا دي وجهة نظر ليس اكثر

 فاكر كلامك دة يا دكتور ازاى تسيب موضوعك كدة بسرعة مع اول شخص هاجمك

----------


## allmouafa9

> فاكر كلامك دة يا دكتور ازاى تسيب موضوعك كدة بسرعة مع اول شخص هاجمك

 اخي الكريم الدكتور ماساب الموضوع وحيرجع لكن ساب لينا اكثير طرق لازم نطبقها فارجو من الاخوة التفاعل وتنزيل محاولااتهم حتى نعطي باور للدكتور ويتابع ومايروح الموضوع على الفاضي ابجد الموضوع فيه الخير الكثير لو يحسن استعماله الان ماعلينا الا التطبيق وارجو من الدكتور المرور كل ماسمحت ليه الفرصة

----------


## doctortablet

> فاكر كلامك دة يا دكتور ازاى تسيب موضوعك كدة بسرعة مع اول شخص هاجمك

 هو الحقيقة يا أخي العزيز أن أحدا لم يهاجمني بالمرة ، وربما ظهر في كلامي ومشاركاتي الأخيرة تلميحات بأني سأنشغل والسبب بسيط للغاية وهو إني بدأت كتابة هذا الموضوع و أنا في إجازتي السنوية ولذلك كان واضحا متابعتي اللصيقة للموضوع أما الآن فقد عدت للعمل ، وانا من النوع اللي ما أحبش أصد حد فعاوزكم تتعودوا اني مش موجود ، لان وجودي المستمر بيخلي الناس تعتمد علي بصورة أساسية ، وكان من الطبيعي اني أحاول أديكم الأمل بأني اعرض صورة للعمل على حساب تجريبي وشيء عادي جدا اني أتلقى بعض المناقشات في خصوص هذا الأمر وهو ليس هجوما بل مجرد مناقشات ودية بين الإخوة ليس أكثر ولا أقل وهذا لا يدعوني أبدا لترك الموضوع ، أضف إلى ذلك شيئا مهما وهو اني شغال على الحساب التجريبي وبسبب شرط ال الدرو داون خسرت مبلغ كبير بينما انا متعود ادخل بصفقات كبيرة وما باخافش من المارجن كول ، فالصفقة اللي كنت فاتحها اقفلت بخسارة دون ان تنضج ، فأصابني ضيق ، لكن بفضل الله عوضت الخسارة وجبت مكسب ولسة شغال على الحساب التجريبي مش علشان المسابقة لاني كدة عديت الدرو داون المحدد لكن بأكمل علشان أشجعكم على رؤية نتائج ولو تجريبية ، لانه ببساطة أي واحد بيشتغل بطريقة بيعرض بيان عنها على التجريبي وفيه ناس كتير نفسها تشوف بتوع جان دول نصابين والا نظامهم ايه وانا كمان عاوز اعرف معاهم . 
وكذلك عدم تواجدي بشكل مستمر بدأ يخلي الناس تطلع أفكار وتطبق ويضعوا مؤشرات إضافية فعقلي ليس أفضل من عقلكم بأي حال من الاحوال وانا اتعلم منكم كذلك ، فاللي هيكمل ويجرب ويطبق هو المستفيد واللي كان معتمد علي هيمشي ويدور على حاجة تانية وانا ما ينفعش اتداول عن الناس لازم كل واحد يشتغل بنفسه ، هأكتب لحضراتكم حاجة بسيطة بعد المشاركة دي ممكن تخليكم تقتربوا من الموضوع أكتر . 
ولا أنسى أن أشكر كل المتابعين والزملاء الافاضل الذين أثنوا على ما قدمت ، ولعلها تكون إشارة القبول من الله ، وانا معكم ولكن بين حين و آخر ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

الموضوع كبير ، والناس شكلها تايهة ، والبرامج كتير والناس حاسين بنوع من البلبلة ، بس فين الخلاصة اللي تخليكم تعرفوا تلموا الموضوع وتفهموه بشكل ممتاز للغاية . 
كل واحد داخل بيدور على حاجات معينة عاوز يعرفها وهي يدخل امتة وعند اي سعر ويبيع والا يشتري ويحط الهدف كام والستوب كام وامتة يعكس اتجاه صفقاته ودي الاسئلة اللي لو عرفناها يبقى خلاص انتهى الموضوع . 
لكن اللي بيتابع متخيل انه من خلال الفلك هيحدد بدقة موعد الانعكاس بس لما بيطبق فعليا بيلاقيها مرة عكست فعلا الاتجاه ومرة مجرد عملت يوم هابط في وسط ايام كتير صاعدة او العكس ، وحتى لما تكلمنا عن مواعيد الانعكاس اديناها مسافة يومين قبل وبعد ده كد دخلنا في اسبوع وفيه ناس حساباتها ما تستحملش الكلام ده فياترى نحل الموضوع ده ازاي ؟؟؟ 
بالنسبة للسعر عندنا مقاومات فلكية وغيره وخطوط دعم ومقاومة والزمن ما كانش عندنا اي معلومات عنه لكن عرفنا الفلك والاقترانات وغيره ، علشان نعمل توليفة من كل ده نستفيد منها لابد نفهم ان الفلك سواء باقترانات او بأحداث بيعطينا فقط تنبيه ، ولكن علشان يحصل تغير أو لا السعر هو اللي بيحكم يعني مثلا بنلاقي اقتران المفروض يحصل عنده انعكاس لكن نجد انه السعر ارتفع مثلا لقدر معين وبعدين حصل الانعكاس ، يبقى الحل هو اننا نستخدم الفلك في تحديد المواعيد واللي هيؤكد لنا الدخول او لا هو السعر نفسه وعندنا عليه مؤشرات . 
تبقى نقطة مهمة وهي كيفية التوفيق بين الاحداث الفلكية والاقترانات وبين المؤشرات ، يعني مثلا لو هأشتغل باقترانات جيو يبقى استخدم معاها المؤشر على شارت الساعة ولو عندي اقتران هليو يبقى استخدم المؤشر على شارت اليومي ، يبقى الأساس هو اننا نتعلم استراتيجية الدخول والاستراتيجية اللي كتبناها واللي ما حدش اهتم بيها بينما الحل الفعلي والحقيقي فيها ، لانها هتقول لي ادخل او انتظر ، والفلك فقط بيعطيني علامة للانتباه ، ولو فرضنا انه فيه حدث فلكي او اقتران بيحصل ما عندناش علم بيه نتيجة لعدم الخبرة او التخصص في البرامج الفلكية ، فعلى الاقل الاستراتيجية متكاملة ولها ستوبات وغيره هتخليني في وضع آمن نوعا ما ولو خسرت فتكون خسارتي محدود اعرف اعوضها في صفقة تانية

----------


## doctortablet

عندي سؤال لحضراتكم 
ارتفع سعر الذهب اليوم ووصل تقريبا ل 1755 يا ترى ايه هو التفسير الفلكي لكدة ، وهل سيستمر في الارتفاع ام لا ؟؟ ام ان ما حدث اليوم ممكن نعتبره بلو اوف

----------


## brain2jene

حمدا لله على سلامتك دكتورنا ،، والله ليك وحشة ،،، اعتقد ان الذهب يعمل الان المصيدة وهي البلو اوف وذلك لان الليلة سنكون على موعد مع ولادة قمر جديد وهذا الصعود ما هو الا لأخذ العزم المطلوب لكسر 1700 القوية...والله تعالى اعلم
لدي سؤال عن الفترة المقبلة والتي ستكون نارية اصلية ، فهل ننتظر الترند الهابط لحد تقريبا نصف اذار...شخصيا هذا ما اتوقعه بشدة ان شاء الله
تحياتي

----------


## mahdy1

والله يا دكتور الموضوع احنا مـتأكدين انه ممتاز 
بس انا متأكد انه صعب جداً 
انا حاولت اول خطوات التطبيق وهو تحويل الشارت الى صيغة الميتاستوك وفتحتة ببرنامج Gannalyst Professional  ولكنى فشلت واحبطت
بصراحة يا دكتور احنا اتعودنا على الدلع .. يعنى شرح بالصور او فيديو 
بس بصراحة الموضوع صعب .. وربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير

----------


## doctortablet

> حمدا لله على سلامتك دكتورنا ،، والله ليك وحشة ،،، اعتقد ان الذهب يعمل الان المصيدة وهي البلو اوف وذلك لان الليلة سنكون على موعد مع ولادة قمر جديد وهذا الصعود ما هو الا لأخذ العزم المطلوب لكسر 1700 القوية...والله تعالى اعلم
> لدي سؤال عن الفترة المقبلة والتي ستكون نارية اصلية ، فهل ننتظر الترند الهابط لحد تقريبا نصف اذار...شخصيا هذا ما اتوقعه بشدة ان شاء الله
> تحياتي

 ماشاء الله فعلا تحليلك رائع وممتاز جدا ، وبعدين الذهب دلوقت عمل Double Top وجان قال لا تشتري في هذه الوضعية ، لو الذهب نزل وطلع توقعنا صح ان اليوم كان بلو اوف فهننصب له الفخ عند لو النهاردة ونضع له امر بيع ، ممكن يرتد ارتدادات خفيفة منها لكن احنا عاوزينه يجيب لو النهاردة ، لو عملها فهذا يسمى بال Two Day Reversal Down 
وده يكون إشارة تأكيدية للهبوط  
أما لو استمر في الطلوع وكسر القمة السابقة واغلق فوقها فسوف يستمر في الصعود

----------


## doctortablet

> والله يا دكتور الموضوع احنا مـتأكدين انه ممتاز 
> بس انا متأكد انه صعب جداً 
> انا حاولت اول خطوات التطبيق وهو تحويل الشارت الى صيغة الميتاستوك وفتحتة ببرنامج Gannalyst Professional  ولكنى فشلت واحبطت
> بصراحة يا دكتور احنا اتعودنا على الدلع .. يعنى شرح بالصور او فيديو 
> بس بصراحة الموضوع صعب .. وربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير

 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
أكيد طبعا اللي يلاقي جد يدلعه وما يدلعش يبقى غلطان ولكن تذكر ان السوق ما بيرحمش

----------


## doctortablet

> يا دكتورنا ممكن  شرح كيفية ايجاد جدول جان الهرمى و هل ممكن عمل جدول جان الهرمى على نطاق اقل من هذا لانى لاحظت فية انة يتكون من ارقام 3  و   16   و   16     و 16    و   1

 ان شاء الله نلبي كل الطلبات ولكن ليس بنفس السرعة التي اعتدناها في اول الموضوع ، ان شاء الله كل يوم هأشرح حاجة وأحاول استمر في المتابعة

----------


## Traderx1

السلام عليكم كيف حالك دكتور انتهيت من عمل التلخيص للموضوع و تكون من 23 صفحة عبارة عن كل المعلومات اللي كتبتها من اول حرف لكن كيف ابعتلك نسخة لاعتمادها من اي نقص ان وجد قبل وضعها للاعضاء؟

----------


## doctortablet

نشوف الصورة دي لخط زجزاج جان على الذهب

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم كيف حالك دكتور انتهيت من عمل التلخيص للموضوع و تكون من 23 صفحة عبارة عن كل المعلومات اللي كتبتها من اول حرف لكن كيف ابعتلك نسخة لاعتمادها من اي نقص ان وجد قبل وضعها للاعضاء؟

 ما شاء الله  
لو ممكن حضرتك ترفعها على ال 4shared وتتبعتلي اللينك وسأقوم ان شاء الله بتنقيحها والزيادة عليها في بعض النقاط التي لم أذكرها في الموضوع لنجعل لها مذاقا مختلفا

----------


## brain2jene

> ماشاء الله فعلا تحليلك رائع وممتاز جدا ، وبعدين الذهب دلوقت عمل Double Top وجان قال لا تشتري في هذه الوضعية ، لو الذهب نزل وطلع توقعنا صح ان اليوم كان بلو اوف فهننصب له الفخ عند لو النهاردة ونضع له امر بيع ، ممكن يرتد ارتدادات خفيفة منها لكن احنا عاوزينه يجيب لو النهاردة ، لو عملها فهذا يسمى بال Two Day Reversal Down 
> وده يكون إشارة تأكيدية للهبوط  
> أما لو استمر في الطلوع وكسر القمة السابقة واغلق فوقها فسوف يستمر في الصعود

 شكرا جزيلا سيدي الفاضل على الاجابة الوافية ،، لكنك لم تجبني عن الشق الاخر من السؤال وهي فترة الاصلي الناري التي نحن فيها الان...وخذ وقتك في الاجابة اعلم انك مشغول...
تحياتي العطرة

----------


## mahdy1

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> أكيد طبعا اللي يلاقي جد يدلعه وما يدلعش يبقى غلطان ولكن تذكر ان السوق ما بيرحمش

   :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## doctortablet

> لكنك لم تجبني عن الشق الاخر من السؤال وهي فترة الاصلي الناري التي نحن فيها الان..

 هذا الشق تخصص زميلي الفاضل عمرو وهو يجيبك إن شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

إذا أيها السادة الأفاضل  
أرى أن الجانزيلا يقف عائقا أمام الكثيرين لمتابعة التنفيذ والتطبيق و أصبح استعماله هو المشكلة الكبرى . 
لماذا لا يستطيع الكثيرون تعلمه على الرغم من بساطة إعداداته وخياراته والتي ذكرنا معظمها ؟؟؟؟ 
السبب بسيط للغاية وهو أن أي مستخدم للبرنامج يقوم بتغيير الإعدادات لكن لا يحس ولا يدرك التغير الذي يحدث في البرنامج ولا يستطيع تكوين فكرة متكاملة وجيدة عن كل خيار من خيارات البرنامج مع تغيير شيء فيها والسبب بسيط وهو أن البرنامج يظهر صورة كبيرة وعادة التغيرات تظهر في أطراف الدائرة ولذلك سنقوم بتصغير حجم الدائرة و تصغير عدد لفات المربع إلى حيث يمكننا مشاهدة ما يحدث في البرنامج مع كل تغيير في إعداداته ، فنذهب إلى قائمة ال Layout ونختار منها ال Size فنجعله 3 ، بهذا سيصغر حجم المربع كثيرا ، وفي أعلى برنامج الجانزيلا من ناحية اليمين توجد علامتان للتكبير والتصغير ، نقوم بالتصغير للدرجة التي يمكننا فيها مشاهدة الدائرة كاملة . 
بعد ذلك نحضر ورقة وقلما ونكتب كل خيارات الجانزيلا ثم نبدأ في تغيير كل خيار واحدا تلو الآخر ونتابع ما يحدث وهذه ان شاء الله أقصر طريقة لتعلم البرنامج ، بعد ان نفهم ما يحدث مع كل تغيير ونفهم كيفية عمل المربع يمكننا العمل عليه بعد ذلك بكفاءة تامة إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## allmouafa9

> الموضوع كبير ، والناس شكلها تايهة ، والبرامج كتير والناس حاسين بنوع من البلبلة ، بس فين الخلاصة اللي تخليكم تعرفوا تلموا الموضوع وتفهموه بشكل ممتاز للغاية .  كل واحد داخل بيدور على حاجات معينة عاوز يعرفها وهي يدخل امتة وعند اي سعر ويبيع والا يشتري ويحط الهدف كام والستوب كام وامتة يعكس اتجاه صفقاته ودي الاسئلة اللي لو عرفناها يبقى خلاص انتهى الموضوع .  لكن اللي بيتابع متخيل انه من خلال الفلك هيحدد بدقة موعد الانعكاس بس لما بيطبق فعليا بيلاقيها مرة عكست فعلا الاتجاه ومرة مجرد عملت يوم هابط في وسط ايام كتير صاعدة او العكس ، وحتى لما تكلمنا عن مواعيد الانعكاس اديناها مسافة يومين قبل وبعد ده كد دخلنا في اسبوع وفيه ناس حساباتها ما تستحملش الكلام ده فياترى نحل الموضوع ده ازاي ؟؟؟  بالنسبة للسعر عندنا مقاومات فلكية وغيره وخطوط دعم ومقاومة والزمن ما كانش عندنا اي معلومات عنه لكن عرفنا الفلك والاقترانات وغيره ، علشان نعمل توليفة من كل ده نستفيد منها لابد نفهم ان الفلك سواء باقترانات او بأحداث بيعطينا فقط تنبيه ، ولكن علشان يحصل تغير أو لا السعر هو اللي بيحكم يعني مثلا بنلاقي اقتران المفروض يحصل عنده انعكاس لكن نجد انه السعر ارتفع مثلا لقدر معين وبعدين حصل الانعكاس ، يبقى الحل هو اننا نستخدم الفلك في تحديد المواعيد واللي هيؤكد لنا الدخول او لا هو السعر نفسه وعندنا عليه مؤشرات .   تبقى نقطة مهمة وهي كيفية التوفيق بين الاحداث الفلكية والاقترانات وبين المؤشرات ، يعني مثلا لو هأشتغل باقترانات جيو يبقى استخدم معاها المؤشر على شارت الساعة ولو عندي اقتران هليو يبقى استخدم المؤشر على شارت اليومي ، يبقى الأساس هو اننا نتعلم استراتيجية الدخول والاستراتيجية اللي كتبناها واللي ما حدش اهتم بيها بينما الحل الفعلي والحقيقي فيها ، لانها هتقول لي ادخل او انتظر ، والفلك فقط بيعطيني علامة للانتباه ، ولو فرضنا انه فيه حدث فلكي او اقتران بيحصل ما عندناش علم بيه نتيجة لعدم الخبرة او التخصص في البرامج الفلكية ، فعلى الاقل الاستراتيجية متكاملة ولها ستوبات وغيره هتخليني في وضع آمن نوعا ما ولو خسرت فتكون خسارتي محدود اعرف اعوضها في صفقة تانية

 اخي محمد السلام عليكم ارجو منك اخي اعادة شرح رسم القنوات على شارت وحبة حبة حتى استوعبها فالشرح فيها ناقص شوية يعني محاولة ان ترسم لينا القنوات واحنا نتبع طريقة الرسم  ماتنسى الله يكرمك

----------


## doctortablet

> اخي محمد السلام عليكم ارجو منك اخي اعادة شرح رسم القنوات على شارت وحبة حبة حتى استوعبها فالشرح فيها ناقص شوية يعني محاولة ان ترسم لينا القنوات واحنا نتبع طريقة الرسم  ماتنسى الله يكرمك

 بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## allmouafa9

> إزاي ممكن احول القنوات دي لبوكس متحرك ؟؟؟؟؟  نرجع نشوف الكلام اللي كتبته عن البوكس هنلاقي انه جان حدد اماكن معينة فعالة فيه جدا ، يبقى الحل اني ارسم قناة Regreesion من كل تاريخ حدده جان وتكونت عنده قمة او قاع فعلي واسحبها لغاية يومنا هذا ، وبالتالي هتتظبط اتوماتيك مع تغيرات السعر وهتعمل كدة بوكس متحرك آلي التظبيط .  طيب من الملاحظة الاولى التي لاحظتها انه عند التقاطعات في مقابل السعر بيحصل انعكاس ، وجدت ايضا نفس الملاحظة عند تقاطع خطوط الزمن بيحصل انعكاس .  باختصار بدل ما اعمل قناة استراتيجية خبرتي من يومين او تلاتة زي ما زملاءنا بيعملوا هنعملها بس من تواريخ جان والبوكس ، وممكن تطبقوها على مستوى اليوم كمان بس تعملوها ثابتة مش متحركة ، يعني لو جيت على فترة السعر كان صاعد فيها ورسمت القناة ثم رسمت على فترة اخرى نازل فيها وهكذا ورسمت القناة بحيث انها تكون على هيئة خطوط ممتدة فقط وليست مظللة اماكن التقاطعات هيحصل فيها انعكاس .  أرجو ان ربنا يتقبل لأن هذا من الأشياء التي هي من خير ما عندي و من أفضل ما كشفه الله لي .

 اخي هذا الذي أقصده شرح برسمة على شارت ولنأخذ اليورو او اي عملة تريدها  فضلا لا امرا اخي

----------


## doctortablet

إن شاء الله سأرفق لكم تفاصيل كشف الحساب التجريبي الذي عملت عليه منذ بدء المسابقة وهو مجرد عرض استند إليه كمؤيد لدعم استخدام الطرق الفلكية وطرق جان في التداول وبفضل الله وصل الرصيد إلى 31 الف وشوية والبداية كانت 10 آلاف دولار يعني صافي الأربح حوالي 21 ألف ، و إن كانت التجارة على الحسابات الحقيقية تختلف إلا إنه إن توحدت المقاييس فيمكن توحيد الحكم ، بمعنى أن التداول قد تم على حساب تجريبي وبالتالي فيمكن تطبيق غيره من الطرق الأخرى أيضا على حسابات تجريبية وبالتالي تتوحد المقاييس

----------


## allmouafa9

> باختصار بدل ما اعمل قناة استراتيجية خبرتي من يومين او تلاتة زي ما زملاءنا بيعملوا هنعملها بس من تواريخ جان والبوكس ، وممكن تطبقوها على مستوى اليوم كمان بس تعملوها ثابتة مش متحركة ، يعني لو جيت على فترة السعر كان صاعد فيها ورسمت القناة ثم رسمت على فترة اخرى نازل فيها وهكذا ورسمت القناة بحيث انها تكون على هيئة خطوط ممتدة فقط وليست مظللة اماكن التقاطعات هيحصل فيها انعكاس .   أرجو ان ربنا يتقبل لأن هذا من الأشياء التي هي من خير ما عندي و من أفضل ما كشفه الله لي .

 اخي محمد هذا الذي اقصده تطبيق هذا على شارت اليورو او اي شارت تختاره لاستعاب طريقة الرسم التي مازالت غامضة بالنسبة لي  فظلا اخي لا امرا وشكرا على محاولة متابعتك رغم ظروف شغلك

----------


## allmouafa9

> .  إزاي ممكن احول القنوات دي لبوكس متحرك ؟؟؟؟؟  نرجع نشوف الكلام اللي كتبته عن البوكس هنلاقي انه جان حدد اماكن معينة فعالة فيه جدا ، يبقى الحل اني ارسم قناة Regreesion من كل تاريخ حدده جان وتكونت عنده قمة او قاع فعلي واسحبها لغاية يومنا هذا ، وبالتالي هتتظبط اتوماتيك مع تغيرات السعر وهتعمل كدة بوكس متحرك آلي التظبيط .  طيب من الملاحظة الاولى التي لاحظتها انه عند التقاطعات في مقابل السعر بيحصل انعكاس ، وجدت ايضا نفس الملاحظة عند تقاطع خطوط الزمن بيحصل انعكاس .  باختصار بدل ما اعمل قناة استراتيجية خبرتي من يومين او تلاتة زي ما زملاءنا بيعملوا هنعملها بس من تواريخ جان والبوكس ، وممكن تطبقوها على مستوى اليوم كمان بس تعملوها ثابتة مش متحركة ، يعني لو جيت على فترة السعر كان صاعد فيها ورسمت القناة ثم رسمت على فترة اخرى نازل فيها وهكذا ورسمت القناة بحيث انها تكون على هيئة خطوط ممتدة فقط وليست مظللة اماكن التقاطعات هيحصل فيها انعكاس .   أرجو ان ربنا يتقبل لأن هذا من الأشياء التي هي من خير ما عندي و من أفضل ما كشفه الله لي .

 هذا الذي اقصده اخي تطبيق عملي على الشارت لكيفية رسم القنوات وتحديد بداية كل قناة وتحديد التقاطعات وتسلم اخي شكرا اخي لمتابعتك الورشة رغم ظروف الشغل  فظلا لا امرا اخي الله يكرمك ده هام بالنسبة لي اكتير فهم طريقة الرسم

----------


## allmouafa9

> إذا أيها السادة الأفاضل   أرى أن الجانزيلا يقف عائقا أمام الكثيرين لمتابعة التنفيذ والتطبيق و أصبح استعماله هو المشكلة الكبرى .  لماذا لا يستطيع الكثيرون تعلمه على الرغم من بساطة إعداداته وخياراته والتي ذكرنا معظمها ؟؟؟؟  السبب بسيط للغاية وهو أن أي مستخدم للبرنامج يقوم بتغيير الإعدادات لكن لا يحس ولا يدرك التغير الذي يحدث في البرنامج ولا يستطيع تكوين فكرة متكاملة وجيدة عن كل خيار من خيارات البرنامج مع تغيير شيء فيها والسبب بسيط وهو أن البرنامج يظهر صورة كبيرة وعادة التغيرات تظهر في أطراف الدائرة ولذلك سنقوم بتصغير حجم الدائرة و تصغير عدد لفات المربع إلى حيث يمكننا مشاهدة ما يحدث في البرنامج مع كل تغيير في إعداداته ، فنذهب إلى قائمة ال Layout ونختار منها ال Size فنجعله 3 ، بهذا سيصغر حجم المربع كثيرا ، وفي أعلى برنامج الجانزيلا من ناحية اليمين توجد علامتان للتكبير والتصغير ، نقوم بالتصغير للدرجة التي يمكننا فيها مشاهدة الدائرة كاملة .   بعد ذلك نحضر ورقة وقلما ونكتب كل خيارات الجانزيلا ثم نبدأ في تغيير كل خيار واحدا تلو الآخر ونتابع ما يحدث وهذه ان شاء الله أقصر طريقة لتعلم البرنامج ، بعد ان نفهم ما يحدث مع كل تغيير ونفهم كيفية عمل المربع يمكننا العمل عليه بعد ذلك بكفاءة تامة إن شاء الله تعالى

 فكرة حلوة ابجد

----------


## doctortablet

> هذا الذي اقصده اخي تطبيق عملي على الشارت لكيفية رسم القنوات وتحديد بداية كل قناة وتحديد التقاطعات وتسلم اخي شكرا اخي لمتابعتك الورشة رغم ظروف الشغل  فظلا لا امرا اخي الله يكرمك ده هام بالنسبة لي اكتير فهم طريقة الرسم

 إن شاء الله تعالى سأقوم بالشرح بالصور بس تطولوا بالكم معايا ، لاني الاول هأشرح طريقة إدخال البيانات لبرنامج ال Gannalyst ومنه هنرسم البوكس ونحلله ونفهمه كويس ثم نقوم بالتطبيق برسم القنوات ونقدر نربط بين الاتنين علشان نفهم فهم كامل وواضح بإذن الله

----------


## الزيرو

> إذا أيها السادة الأفاضل  
> أرى أن الجانزيلا يقف عائقا أمام الكثيرين لمتابعة التنفيذ والتطبيق و أصبح استعماله هو المشكلة الكبرى . 
> لماذا لا يستطيع الكثيرون تعلمه على الرغم من بساطة إعداداته وخياراته والتي ذكرنا معظمها ؟؟؟؟ 
> السبب بسيط للغاية وهو أن أي مستخدم للبرنامج يقوم بتغيير الإعدادات لكن لا يحس ولا يدرك التغير الذي يحدث في البرنامج ولا يستطيع تكوين فكرة متكاملة وجيدة عن كل خيار من خيارات البرنامج مع تغيير شيء فيها والسبب بسيط وهو أن البرنامج يظهر صورة كبيرة وعادة التغيرات تظهر في أطراف الدائرة ولذلك سنقوم بتصغير حجم الدائرة و تصغير عدد لفات المربع إلى حيث يمكننا مشاهدة ما يحدث في البرنامج مع كل تغيير في إعداداته ، فنذهب إلى قائمة ال Layout ونختار منها ال Size فنجعله 3 ، بهذا سيصغر حجم المربع كثيرا ، وفي أعلى برنامج الجانزيلا من ناحية اليمين توجد علامتان للتكبير والتصغير ، نقوم بالتصغير للدرجة التي يمكننا فيها مشاهدة الدائرة كاملة . 
> بعد ذلك نحضر ورقة وقلما ونكتب كل خيارات الجانزيلا ثم نبدأ في تغيير كل خيار واحدا تلو الآخر ونتابع ما يحدث وهذه ان شاء الله أقصر طريقة لتعلم البرنامج ، بعد ان نفهم ما يحدث مع كل تغيير ونفهم كيفية عمل المربع يمكننا العمل عليه بعد ذلك بكفاءة تامة إن شاء الله تعالى

 والله انا أول واحد عقدني هذا البرنامج .. مش قادر أتعامل معاه خالص ..
لو حد يتكرم يمثال لتحليل زوج بإذستخدام هذا البرنامج وبالصور يكون كتر خيره ..

----------


## الزيرو

> إن شاء الله تعالى سأقوم بالشرح بالصور بس تطولوا بالكم معايا ، لاني الاول هأشرح طريقة إدخال البيانات لبرنامج ال Gannalyst ومنه هنرسم البوكس ونحلله ونفهمه كويس ثم نقوم بالتطبيق برسم القنوات ونقدر نربط بين الاتنين علشان نفهم فهم كامل وواضح بإذن الله

 يا سلام عليك يا دكتور  .. هو ده المطلوب .. مثال واااااااااااحد وتطبيق على زوج واااااااااحد فقط من الألف إلى الياء ويكون هذا المثال مرجع للطريقة وللجميع ..

----------


## الزيرو

> إن شاء الله تعالى سأقوم بالشرح بالصور بس تطولوا بالكم معايا ، لاني الاول هأشرح طريقة إدخال البيانات لبرنامج ال Gannalyst ومنه هنرسم البوكس ونحلله ونفهمه كويس ثم نقوم بالتطبيق برسم القنوات ونقدر نربط بين الاتنين علشان نفهم فهم كامل وواضح بإذن الله

 والله لسه مصلي العصر دلوقتي ودعيتلك با دكتور لأني بجد محتاج الشرح ده للبرنامج وبمثال واضح بالأرقام .. 
خد راحتك وعلى أقل من مهلك جهز الشرح بالتفصيل الممل ونحن في الإنتظار متى سمحت ظروفك ...

----------


## allmouafa9

> إن شاء الله تعالى سأقوم بالشرح بالصور بس تطولوا بالكم معايا ، لاني الاول هأشرح طريقة إدخال البيانات لبرنامج ال Gannalyst ومنه هنرسم البوكس ونحلله ونفهمه كويس ثم نقوم بالتطبيق برسم القنوات ونقدر نربط بين الاتنين علشان نفهم فهم كامل وواضح بإذن الله

 ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اخي محمد ويكرمك بالفردوس الاعلى يارب

----------


## doctortablet

مرفق لحضراتكم التقرير بكشف الحساب التجريبي الذي عملت عليه حتى تاريخ اليوم والتفاصيل كلها موجودة فيه لمن يريد الإطلاع عليها ، وكدة أكون خلصت من موضوع الحساب التجريبي ومش عارف إذا كان ده أول حساب تجريبي بالطرق الجانوية أو أنه قد قام أحد الزملاء من قبل بعرض شيء مثل هذا

----------


## doctortablet

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
طريقة إدخال البيانات إلى برنامج ال Gannalyst بعد تحويلها إلى صيغة الميتاستوك 
============================================= 
طبعا أول شيء لابد أن يكون مثبت لديك كل من الميتاتريدر لأنه هو اللي هناخد منه البيانات  
مثبت لديك برنامج الميتاستوك ولا يهمنا هو ولكن يتم معه تثبيت برنامج اسمه ال downloader وهو ما سنستخدمه لتحويل ما سيتم حفظه من بيانات من الميتاتريدر إلى صيغة الميتاستوك ليتم فتحه وعرضه على برنامج ال Gannalyst   
الخطوة الأول : 
افتح شارت اليومي لأي عملة ترغبها واجعله على اليومي ومن الميتاتريدر نختار File ثم Save As ونختار الحفظ على هيئة الصيغة Ascii.prn كما في الصور المرفقة

----------


## doctortablet

الخطوة الثانية : 
نفتح برنامج ال Downloader ونختار منه Tools ثم Convert ستنفتح قائمة نحدد من خلالها الملف الذي سنحوله وإلى أي صيغة سيتم تحويله ومكان الملف الذي سنجد فيه البيانات وأين سيتم حفظها كما في الصور

----------


## doctortablet

بقية الصور للعملية السابقة

----------


## doctortablet

صور أخرى للعملية السابقة

----------


## doctortablet

الخطوة الثالثة : 
نفتح برنامج ال Gannalyst ونختار New ثم نضغط على المسارات المختلفة لتحديد مكان ملف الميتاستوك المحول ونضغط مرتين على الملف بعد تحديد مساره سيظهر لنا الشارت كما في الصورة

----------


## doctortablet

بعد فتح الشارت على ال gannalyst  بنضغط على شكل القفل وده فايدته انه بيخلي الحركة مرتبطة بالشمعات لمزيد من الدقة واحنا بنرسم اي حاجة ، هنختار ال Squares من القائمة العلوية ثم 144 وهنروح نحط اليد على أي قمة او قاع ونتحرك فيترسم البوكس ، ودي الطريقة العامة علشان نعرف نستخدم البرنامج ثم ننتقل بالمشيئة إلى كيفية استخدام البوكس بدقة ونحطه فين بالظبط وهتلاحظوا ان البوكس لما بيترسم بتظهر خطوط لها الوان مثل الاحمر والاسود والازرق وغيره ، وطبعا الصورة تغني عن الف كلمة هو صحيح كلامي في الشرح كان قليل لكن الصور موجودة أهي واللي هيعمل منكم الشارت ويرسم البوكس يبقى يشرح براحته ويفصل لزملاءنا ، انا مجرد بأدي المختصر المفيد وانتم تكملوا الحاجات دي مع بعضكم

----------


## doctortablet

فين نرسم البوكس ده بالظبط ؟؟؟؟ 
فيه كذا طريقة أولها اننا نروح عند تاريخ 21 مارس من العام الماضي و نشوف اول قمة او قاع بعده حتى لو صغيرة ونرسم البوكس ، والطريقة التانية هي اننا نرسمه من بداية قاع تاريخي او قمة تاريخية والطريقتين صح ، بس هنعمل لهم دراسة للدقة بأننا نشوف البوكس بعد ما اترسم بنروح عند كل خط طولي ملون بأسود أو أزرق أو أحمر ونشوف حصل حواليه انعكاسات ام لا ، مش شرط انه يمون عند الخط بالظبط ولكن قبله او بعده بشمعة او اتنين لو لقينا الانعكاسات في المدى ده يبقى البوكس نعتمده كأداة لتوقع المواعيد القادمة ولكن هنا احنا رسمنا البوكس على شمعات التداول ، عاوزين نرسمه على الأيام العادية فنحول الشارت للأيام العادية بالضغط على الزر الموضح في الصورة التالية :

----------


## doctortablet

دلوقت عاوزين نعرف كام يوم مر مثلا من تاريخ معين إلى تاريخ آخر ، هنختار قائمة Time Tools 
وبعدين نحطها على الشمعة اللي عاوزين نحسب منها ونسحب بالماوس هيظهر لنا الرقم كما في الشكل المرفق ، وطبعا فيه أدوات تانية كتير بس من خلال ما ذكرنا عرفنا الشغل والتعامل المبدئي مع الادوات وكيفية وضعها بيكون إزاي وحضراتكم تجربوا بقية الأدوات وتتعلموا من بعض

----------


## doctortablet

دلوقت بنفتح الشارت وبنستخدم التمبلت المرفقة اللي هترسم لنا خط زجزاج جان ومنه هنرسم القنوات بتاعتنا

----------


## doctortablet

الآن نرى سعر الذهب ارتفع وكسر حاجز القمتين السابقتين وسنرى هل سيكون الإغلاق فوقهما ام لا ، إن أغلق السعر فوقهما فسيستمر للصعود حتى يصل حاجز القمة الثالثة قبلهما وهناك سنرى هل سيكسرها ام سيرتد منها لو كسر المناطق دي و أغلق فوقها يبقى ننسى موضوع البيع ونسير في اتجاه الشراء

----------


## doctortablet

هنفتح شارت العملة اليومي وهنا انا اخترت الذهب ، واخترت قمة وقاع ووضعت عليهم الرقمين واحد واتنين ، سحبت قناة من واحد لوقتنا الحالي ورسمت خط ترند على الخط المنتصف للقناة ، ثم سحبت قناة من رقم 2 لوقتنا الحالي ورسمت خط ترند على الخط المنتصفي للقناة ، انظر التقاطع اين كان ستجد في مقابله تكون قاع ، شلت القنوات وخليت خطوط الترند بس وحطيت خط عند التقاطع انظر ماذا حدث عند خط التقاطع ، مشيت الشارت يدوي فتغير الشكل وتغير مكان التقاطع انظر ايضا ماذا حدث عند خط التقاطع ، ودي ملاحظة غريبة وتستدعي الانتباه انه لما تغير الشارت بتحريكه يدويا تغير مكان التقاطع والغريبة انه حتى عند التقاطع الجديد كانت هناك استجابة وممكن نستنتج انه الخطوط بتكون ديناميك وتعطي نفس العلاقة ، وانا اخترت قمة وقاع بس للتوضيح ، المشكلة اننا لما نيجي نرسم كذا قناة هتكون الخطوط كثيرة وسنحاول التعامل معها بطريقة أخرى ولننظر الصور المرفقة

----------


## doctortablet

صور أخرى

----------


## doctortablet

بقية الصور

----------


## doctortablet

الصورة الاخيرة بعد تحريك الشارت يدويا وسنجد تغير مكان التقاطع ولكن هناك استجابة

----------


## doctortablet

هنكرر نفس الخطوات السابقة بس المرة دي هنرسم خط الترند على الخطوط الخارجية للقنوات ونشوف مكان التقاطع هنجد تقاطع حصل وفعلا بالقرب منه استجابة و عندنا التقاطع الثاني لم يحصل وهو قريب ان شاء الله فبكدة حددنا موعد يتوقع حدوث استجابة وانعكاس من عنده

----------


## doctortablet

صورة أخرى للتقاطعات

----------


## الزيرو

مجهود جبار والله يا دكتور .. بس مش كان تكسب في العالم ثواب ويكون الشرح على زوج اليورو ..!!!
على الأقل كنا عرفنا الزفت ده ناوي على أيه .. وعلى فين ..

----------


## doctortablet

> مجهود جبار والله يا دكتور .. بس مش كان تكسب في العالم ثواب ويكون الشرح على زوج اليورو ..!!!
> على الأقل كنا عرفنا الزفت ده ناوي على أيه .. وعلى فين ..

 لو فيه توصية مباشرة هأكتبهالك ان شاء الله على اليورودولار
هأقولك على حاجة أجدع  
ما تكسب في انا ثواب وتشوف زوج تاني غيره    :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:      :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## الزيرو

> لو فيه توصية مباشرة هأكتبهالك ان شاء الله على اليورودولار
> هأقولك على حاجة أجدع  
> ما تكسب في انا ثواب وتشوف زوج تاني غيره

  :Yikes3:          :No3:          :Boxing:         :Eh S(7):        :013:

----------


## allmouafa9

السلام عليكم ماقصرت يادكتور ربنا يحفظك

----------


## allmouafa9

ارجو من الاخوة العندو نسخة من الميتاستوك ينزلها لان امبارح حاولت تنزيلها وما ظبطت معايا  ارجو من يعرف موقع او ارفاقه هنا فله الفضل وشكرا

----------


## dr-diaa

بصراحه الموضوع اكثر بكثير من مثير للاهتمام اتمنى منك تحديد العمله او المعدن المناسب لتاريخ ميلادي 26-4-1975  الوقت فجرا ولكم كل الحب والتحيه
اخوكم د- ضياء

----------


## doctortablet

السلام عليكم 
بعد ما عرفنا إزاي نعمل القنوات عاوزين نعمل تأكيد لخطوطها اللي طلعناها من التقاطعات ولكن هذه المرة باستخدام مربع التسعة . 
يعني عاوزين نتأكد هل هناك تطابق بطريقة استخراج المواعيد بطريقة خطوط تقاطع الترند مع طريقة المربع ام لا ، لو أفلحنا في ذلك فأعتقد اننا نكون حققنا انجازا كبيرا ان شاء الله ،وسأحاول اليوم تطبيقها معكم ان شاء الله على اليورو علشان اخونا حبيب الملايين الزيرو ، إما نشوف آخرتها  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## doctortablet

> بصراحه الموضوع اكثر بكثير من مثير للاهتمام اتمنى منك تحديد العمله او المعدن المناسب لتاريخ ميلادي 26-4-1975  الوقت فجرا ولكم كل الحب والتحيه
> اخوكم د- ضياء

 أهلا وسهلا دكتورنا الكريم 
الخطوات سهلة إن شاء الله  
حضرتك تشوف برجك من تاريخ ميلادك ، بالعودة للمشاركات التي كتبتها من قبل ستحدد الكوكب المؤثر فيه ، وبقراءة ما كتب عن الكوكب تعرف اي عملة تناسبك

----------


## doctortablet

> ارجو من الاخوة العندو نسخة من الميتاستوك ينزلها لان امبارح حاولت تنزيلها وما ظبطت معايا  ارجو من يعرف موقع او ارفاقه هنا فله الفضل وشكرا

 ان شاء الله ساقوم برفعه

----------


## doctortablet

مرفق لحضراتكم الخطوط التي حصلت عليها من تقاطع عدة قنوات على اليورو فهل من متطوع ليقوم بالحساب على المربع ؟؟؟

----------


## doctortablet

سأقوم اليوم إن شاء الله بتطبيق جديد باستخدام القنوات و سنستخدم معها الاقترانات ومربع التسعة بطريقة سلسة إن شاء الله بحيث يمكننا استخدامها على مستوى التداول اليومي و إن شاء الله سيكون تطويرا كبيرا ومتميزا ، وبعد شرحها سنقوم بتطبيقها او متابعتها غدا ان شاء الله بصورة حية وسنرى كيف يسير السعر وهل سننجح في تحديد تحركه ام لا ، و أعتقد والله أعلم ان الطريقة التي سأكتبها هي ما سنعمل به بعد ذلك فأنا أجتهد قدر ما استطيع للوصول لطريقة سلسة وبسيطة وعملية و آمنة

----------


## mohsun

السلام عليكم 
برنامج سولار لا استطيع تسطيبه هل  له طريقه معينه لان الملف الموجود ترقيه فقط وشكرا مقدما

----------


## doctortablet

كيف نستخدم القنوات لتوقع حدود السعر ومواعيد الانعكاس على المستوى اليومي ؟؟؟
============================================= 
الخطوات : 
نفتح شارت الساعة و نرسم مؤشر زجزاج جان 
نقوم بتصغير الشارت ونبحث عن أقل قاع تم تحقيقه أو أعلى قمة تم تحقيقها و نسح قناة منه إلى نهاية يوم تداول أمس 
نبحث بعد القمة او القاع الذي حددناه من قبل عن قمة او قاع بعده ونسحب منه قناة إلى نهاية يوم أمس  
ننظر في اليوم الذي سيتم فيه التداول هل حدث تقاطع لو وجدنا اي تقاطع نضع خط رأسي عليه  
نعود إلى القناة التي سحبناها رقم اتنين ونضغط عليها مرتين ثم نقوم بتحريكها من أصلها إلى إلى ما بعدها من قمة او قاع ونذهب لليوم الجديد ونرى هل حدث تقاطع لو وجدنا تقاطع نضع خط عليه  
نكرر العملية حتى نصل ليوم أمس ولكن نراعي في اختيار القمم والقيعان التي نسحب لها القناة ان تكون واضحة نوعا ما لنصل إلى أدق توقع وفي نفس الوقت نقلل عدد الخطوط الرأسية التي نرسمها 
عند كل خط رأسي سنجد الفرصة عالية جدا لحدوث انعكاس وهذا على مستوى الساعة في اليوم الجديد 
طبعا ممكن تكون فيه لخبطة في الفهم ولكي نتجنب ذلك فأنا هنا أقوم برسم قناة ثابتة وهي الأولى ثم أقوم بتحريك الثانية لإيجاد مناطق التقاطع ، اللي مش عارف يعملها بالشكل ده يعملها بطريقة تانية وهي انه يرسم القناة الأولى ويخليها ثابتة ثم يرسم قناة ثانية كما قلنا وبعد ما يبحث عن التقاطع يشيل القناة الثانية ويرسم واحدة تانية بس من القمة او القاع الذي يليها ويبحث عن التقاطع ويشيلها تاني ويرسم غيرها وهكذا  
بالنسبة للسعر فكل قناة نرسمها نشوف فين تتقاطع خطوطها مع الخطوط الرأسية التي تحدد اليوم وهي خطوط يمكن ان يرتد منها السعر ولكننا سنجد انها كثيرة فممكن نستخدم المربع بطريقة تحديد السعر بواسطة خطوط الكروس و خطوط الاقتران واللي هنلاقي ان قيمها بتتفق مع ما نصل اليه من قيم على الرسم تكون هي حدود حركة السعر لليوم التالي ان شاء الله ، اللي فاهم يشرح لنا بقى .

----------


## karim yahia

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...اذى حضرتك يا دكتور محمد؟؟يارب تكون بخير وبصحة جيدة..حمدا لله على سلامتك والرجوع لموضوعك مرة أخرى وبث الامل فينا من جديد ان شاء الله ليا عودة واسئلة وياريت تستحملنى..تلميذك بقى  :Asvc:

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...اذى حضرتك يا دكتور محمد؟؟يارب تكون بخير وبصحة جيدة..حمدا لله على سلامتك والرجوع لموضوعك مرة أخرى وبث الامل فينا من جديد ان شاء الله ليا عودة واسئلة وياريت تستحملنى..تلميذك بقى

 أهلا بدكتورنا العزيز 
والله انا مش عارف اللي بأكتبه صعب للدرجة دي و إلا إيه الحكاية ؟؟؟؟ 
يمكن المشكلة اني باحط المعلومات كلها والناس بتاخد وتمشي وبس علشان كدة مش حاسس بمردود بالمرة ، و إلا كلامي عليه طلاسم ؟؟؟؟ 
هو انا ممكن اغير استراتيجية الموضوع تماما بأني هأدخل احط تحليلات وبس دون ان اشرح السبب لأن ما هو مجان الناس تزهد فيه ، ولو سبت الموضوع بيرجعوله ، بصراحة انا مستغرب بعد حوالي 900 مشاركة مش شايف اي نتيجة ، النوع ده من المواضيع ممكن هيجيب نتيجة بعد سنة او اتنين او تلاتة ، و أنا أستاء جدا كما تعرف بحكم علاقتنا الشخصية من أي شخص يوعد وما ينفذش والأعذار ما فيش أكتر منها ، يا إخوانا على رأي الدكتور الفقي رحمة الله عليه القيعان زحمة جدا لأن كل الناس فيها ، والقمم فاضية لأن قلة هم من يصعدون إليها ، فكل واحد يشوف هو عاوز قمة او قاع ، ويخلي باله من الزمن ، لأن الزمن هو اللي بيحدد القمم والقيعان

----------


## allmouafa9

*اخي محمد المشكلة كثرة الطرق الموجودة مشتته شوية رغم ان كل الموضوع مرتبط ببعضو ماتنسى ان اكثر الطرق هي شرح لبعض المؤشرات على الشارت والتطبيق سهل شوف اخي احنا لنحلل زوج كام من برنامج نتعامل معاه وغالبية البرامج يجب ان ناخد وقت لفهمها والتعامل معاها قبل التطبيق انت بنفسك قلت نقدر من الموضوع ده نعمل 15 موضوع تانيين وهدا يدل على كثرة البرامج وكثرة الطرق ومازلنا غير متمكنين منهم اوي مع شوف انت كم برنامج تفتحو على شان تعمل تحليل متكامل*  *فأخي نحن متابعين وبنحاول نفهم الموضوع وانا على نفسي اكتير مرات ارجع اعيد اقرأ الموضوع من تاني لترسخ المعلومة وكل مرة اقرأ اجد نفسي فهمت اكثر* *فتابع اخي الله يكرمك الموضوع هام جدا*

----------


## Traderx1

السلام عليكم اعتذر عن التاخير في رفع الملخص دكتور و ان شاء الله غدا ارفعه و ابعتلك الرابط برسالة خاصة للتاكد منه و طول بالك معانا انا اقرى الملخص يوميا لتركيز المعلومات و التعود عليها اتمنى لكم جمعة مباركة

----------


## doctortablet

> *اخي محمد المشكلة كثرة الطرق الموجودة مشتته شوية رغم ان كل الموضوع مرتبط ببعضو ماتنسى ان اكثر الطرق هي شرح لبعض المؤشرات على الشارت والتطبيق سهل شوف اخي احنا لنحلل زوج كام من برنامج نتعامل معاه وغالبية البرامج يجب ان ناخد وقت لفهمها والتعامل معاها قبل التطبيق انت بنفسك قلت نقدر من الموضوع ده نعمل 15 موضوع تانيين وهدا يدل على كثرة البرامج وكثرة الطرق ومازلنا غير متمكنين منهم اوي مع شوف انت كم برنامج تفتحو على شان تعمل تحليل متكامل*  *فأخي نحن متابعين وبنحاول نفهم الموضوع وانا على نفسي اكتير مرات ارجع اعيد اقرأ الموضوع من تاني لترسخ المعلومة وكل مرة اقرأ اجد نفسي فهمت اكثر* *فتابع اخي الله يكرمك الموضوع هام جدا*

 لا مشكلة يا سيدي الفاضل 
خذوا وقتكم ... هذا الموضوع فيه ما يكفي من المعلومات والطرق ولم يعد يحتمل المزيد 
في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله سأفتح موضوعا آخر ولكنه سيكون لهواة تطبيق الأبحاث الفلكية على السوق ، مثلا نحن تكلمنا عن اشياء كثيرة منها ان الكواكب لها مرحلتين Retrograde و Direct لو اخترت مثلا عطارد واريد ان اعرف هل هناك علاقة بين حالته بين هاتين المرحلتين وحركة عملة معينة ، فلابد ان احلل شارت ببيانات تاريخية لزمن بعيد في الماضي ، بمعنى آخر أعمل باكتيست لظاهرة فلكية معينة ارغب في دراستها ، سيكون الموضوع ان شاء الله عن كيفية تطبيق ذلك بسهولة وباستخدام القوانين الاحصائية ولكن مثل هذا الموضوع ما ينفعش يتكتب الا لما يكون الناس عندها خلفية كويسة عن الفلك . 
الناس مش فاهمة الموضوع ومش هتفهمه الا ان تأسست في الفلك ، انا قاعد باتكلم عن اقترانات و خسوف وكسوف وغيره ، يستحيل حد هيفهم حاجة الا لو تأسس جيدا في الفلك ، واللي عاوز يتأسس في الفلك فهناك موضوع كتبه دكتور فاضل على ما أذكر كان معرفه على المنتدى sendi ويبدو انه تعرض لهجوم شديد فتوقف ولم يكمل لكن ما كتبه وتركه كان كافيا جدا لأي شخص يتأسس في الفلك و أنصحكم بقرائته وتعلمه قبل الغوص في موضوعي هذا ، بقية ما في الموضوع مؤشرات عادية جدا ما فيش فيها اي حاجة وفي قمة السهولة ، ورسم قنوات بطريقة عادية جدا ونشوف التقاطعات فين ، ده انا مش راضي اتكلم عن مراوح جان علشان الناس ما تتلخبطش اكتر ، فكفاية على الموضوع ده ما كتب فيه لغاية ما الناس تتمكن ، و كتبت استراتيجية حديدية بتاعت الفيبوناتشي ، مين طبقها ؟؟؟؟؟ 
لازم الناس تخلي بالها من نقطة مهمة جدا ودي حصلت معايا وهي سعار البحث فقط وعدم التطبيق ، دي ظاهرة منتشرة جدا ان الناس عاوزة تشوف طرق جديدة وغريبة ومتخيلين انه هناك طريقة لامتلاك السوق ، لا توجد مثل هذه الطريقة بالمرة ، لازم الواحد ياخد جزئية واحدة تناسب شخصيته ووقته وقدراته ويتخصص فيها ويكسب منها ويريح دماغه

----------


## doctortablet

> السلام عليكم اعتذر عن التاخير في رفع الملخص دكتور و ان شاء الله غدا ارفعه و ابعتلك الرابط برسالة خاصة للتاكد منه و طول بالك معانا انا اقرى الملخص يوميا لتركيز المعلومات و التعود عليها اتمنى لكم جمعة مباركة

 لا بأس أخي الفاضل 
كل ما كنت سأقوم به هو عمل فهرس للنقاط الرئيسية التي تحدث عنها الموضوع وتجميع المشاركات وتصنيفها تحت كل عنوان وهذا هو اهم شيء لكي يستطيع المهتمون ترتيب افكارهم و أهم ماذكر في الموضوع هو : 
دورة القمر ومؤشراتها 
الاقترانات وقواعدها وقياسها بنظامين مختلفين وتحديد فاعليتها والمجال المسموح في المدارات 
استراتيجية الفيبوناتشي لجمع 10 نقاط 
استخدام مربع التسعة في حساب التواريخ والسعر  
استخدام القنوات وتقاطع خطوطها 
البوكسات وتواريخ الانعكاس الثابتة 
الطريقة الرقمية وربطها بالفلك 
خطوط المقاومة الكوكبية 
جدول جان الهرمي 
طريقة استخدام مربع التسعة للتجارة اليومية 
والبرامج المستخدمة وهي : 
الجانزيلا 
الجاناليست 
وبرنامج الميتاستوك والداونلودر لتحويل صيغة البيانات للتعامل مع الجاناليست  
تحت كل عنوان نحط المشاركات الخاصة بيه هنلاقي الموضوع اترتب فيا ريت حضرتك ترتبه بالطريقة دي وهيكون ملخص ظريف وسهل ان شاء الله

----------


## doctortablet

لمن يحب أن يعمل بالفلك فعليه ان يحضر أجندة للعام الذي نحن فيه ، ويفتح برنامج الزيت ويطلع منه الحاجات اللي قلنا عليها مثل مواعيد القمر الجديد والبدر ومواعيد دخول القمر للأبراج وما تحدثنا عنه من تواريخ مهمة ذكرها جان ، ونروح نكتب كل حدث في صفحته في الاجندة ، لان الاجندة بالتاريخ فمثلا لو عندي حدث مهم يوم 5 مايو اروح في الاجندة وابحث عن الصفحة التي تحمل تاريخ 5 مايو واكتب الحدث فيها ، وكل يوم واحنا بنحضر لليوم التالي نفتح الاجندة على صفحة تاريخ الغد ونشوف هل هناك احداث فلكية منتظرة ام لا ، ونقرا كمان يومين بعدها لانه كما عرفنا فيه ظواهر بيكون تأثيرها قبل الحدث بيومين او بعد الحدث بيومين ، بمعنى آخر بنعمل تقويم فلكي والواحد يكون عارف هو فين كل يوم من ناحية فلكية . 
كذلك اللي هيستخدم استراتيجية السوينجات يجيب ورقة وقلم ويكتب خط الهيلواكتيفيتور فوق السعر ام تحته و مؤشر زجزاج جان صاعد ام هابط ، يعني الموضوع عاوز تنظيم وترتيب وجهد . 
يقول الشاعر : 
و إذا كانت النفوس كبارا .... تعبت في مرادها الأجسام

----------


## doctortablet

برنامج الجانزيلا يمكن استخدام كبرنامج فلكي فقط ، بأننا نشيل المربع و اي حاجة ونخلي الزودياك والمنقلة ، وفي الخيارات بنجد امام كل كوكب مكتوب درجاته كام وفي اي برج هو ولكن طبعا بالرموز فلازم نكون عارفين الرموز ومعانيها للكواكب و الالاقترانات و الابراج ، ونخلي بالنا انا باقرا الاقترانات هليو ام جيو

----------


## doctortablet

الدورة القمرية التي تحدثت عنها انا جايبها من برنامج اسمه ال Lunatic Trader بيشتغل تجريبي لمدة شهر ممكن تنزلوه وتستخدموه ، اما الامؤشرات بتاعته فأنا اشتريت الكتب اللي معاها واشتريتها وترجمتها لحضراتكم وموجودة واسمها Idiot and the Moon

----------


## doctortablet

فيه برنامج رائع اسمه ال wave59 ومشروح في كتاب اسمه Market esoterica وكتاب كمان اسمه ال Fibonacci Vortex والخيار ده موجود كمان في ال جانزيلا 
وفيه برنامج متخصص في التجارة بناءا على التقويم الصيني اسمه ال Four Pillars  
ما أكثر البرامج والكتب ولكن اهم شيء هو فهم الأسس والبرامج هي وسائل تساعد على التطبيق السريع فقط 
استراتيجية السوينجات في كتاب ل Robert Krautz  وفيه برنامج ممتاز اسمه ال Galactic Trader 
كل ده انا لا استطيع شرحه في المنتدى الموضوع محتاج تأسيس أكاديمية وتعقد فيها دورات تدريسية وانا هنا فقط حطيتكم على بداية الطريق لمن يريد التخصص في طرق جان

----------


## doctortablet

أتمنى من الله ان أقوم بتأسيس هذه الأكاديمية لتكون أول أكاديمية عربية حقيقية متخصصة في تدريس التداول بطرق جان ، احنا لسة يا عرب من كام سنة بدأنا نسمع عن جان وهو بيدرس في أوروبا منذ عشرات السنين ، واللي كان بيتكلم في الفلك يتهم بالزندقة والكفر و كأننا في عصور الظلام ، علشان كدة الغرب بيحصدوا في فلوسنا حصد واحنا شاطرين نهاجم كل ما يأتي من الغرب من علوم ولا نجيد الانجليزية ، وبنقول احنا اسياد العالم ، بأمارة ايه بالله عليكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dr-diaa

ماشاء الله اخي الكريم الموضوع والله صرت قاريه 3 مرات وكل مره حبه حبه  بنزيد فهم بس زي انت ماتفضلت ان الاساس غير موجود ولي سؤال لك عن الموضوع اللي كاتبه الدكتور الفاضل واللي معرفه سيدني sidni هل تتفضل علينا بالرابط لان بالفعل لك مشاركات عمال انزلها بملف وورد علشان اطبعها بالنهايه ومش عاوز اخسر الموضوع لذلك مش بقدر اغوص جوا الموضوع قبل ما افهم الاساسيات
واعتقد الكلام رح ينطبق عمعظم الشباب ولك الشكر والتقدير

----------


## Leonardo

الموضوع دا بقى موسوعة فلكية بسم الله مشاء الله

----------


## allmouafa9

> ان شاء الله ساقوم برفعه

   ارجو اخي رفع البرنامج وجازاك الله خيرا

----------


## allmouafa9

http://kalender-365.de/lunar-calendar.php  يومية الدورة القمرية لاي سنة  اخي محمد عامل ملف اكسل لدورة قمرية وتقسيمها حسب المناطق المختلفة لحالة السوق في الدورة الشهرية الكاملة ارجو التصحيح هل ماحددته صحيح  واذا صحيح يمكن للاخوة الاستفادة منه ومحاولة تطبيقة علة الاشهر القادمة  ارفقت اللنك اليمكن تأخذ منه الدورة القمرية او الكلندر القمرية

----------


## forex1100

هل الموضوع ذو جدوى حتى الواحد يتعلم ويتعب من شأنه ؟ 
ام انه مثله مثل اي تحليل آخر.؟ 
لاني رأيك مشاركات عن التحليل بالفلك وقد عكسها السعر والبعض كان مصر على ان لايعكس السعر

----------


## allmouafa9

> هل الموضوع ذو جدوى حتى الواحد يتعلم ويتعب من شأنه ؟ 
> ام انه مثله مثل اي تحليل آخر.؟ 
> لاني رأيك مشاركات عن التحليل بالفلك وقد عكسها السعر والبعض كان مصر على ان لايعكس السعر

 اخي الموضوع موجود قدامك تقدر تقرأ وتطبق واتشوف بنفسك وسيبك من القيل والقال مفيش حد وصل الى تحديد الانعكاس بدقة 100 في المية حتى صاحب الموضوع بنفسه ولا حتى نفس صاحب الفكرة بنفسه وحتى جان كان ليه صفقات خاسرة لكن اذا اتحب تتعب شوية ممكن اقولك مش حتخسر ولاحاجة بالعكس حتستفاد ولما اتشوف الشارت قدامك حتفهم حركة السعر اكويس بالتوفيق اخي انت الوحيد الذي لك القدرة على الحكم على الموضوع لانه يمكن يكون ناجح مع متاجر وماينفع مع متاجر اخر مثل كل الطرق فالعيب فينا اخي ليس في الطرق الموجوده

----------


## allmouafa9

> http://kalender-365.de/lunar-calendar.php  يومية الدورة القمرية لاي سنة  اخي محمد عامل ملف اكسل لدورة قمرية وتقسيمها حسب المناطق المختلفة لحالة السوق في الدورة الشهرية الكاملة ارجو التصحيح هل ماحددته صحيح  واذا صحيح يمكن للاخوة الاستفادة منه ومحاولة تطبيقة علة الاشهر القادمة  ارفقت اللنك اليمكن تأخذ منه الدورة القمرية او الكلندر القمرية

 فيه خطأ قمت بتصحيحه في امرفق التاني

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

الاخ العزيز محمد والله الكلمات لا توفيك حقك فندعو المولى 
ان يجعله في موازين حسناتك
بالنسبه لبرنامج زيت للفلك بحاول فيه بس دماغي مؤكسدة وبحس اني بتعامل مع حاجه بالهيروغليفي
فارجو النصيحه حتى استطيع لتعامل مع البرنامج
ثانيا بالنسبه للمشاركات فلا تتكدر فباذن المولى اول ما حضرتك تضع طريقه محدةة الناس تتدرب عليها
هتلاقي المشاركات والاعضاء جم لوحدهم
وفي الاخر ادعو لك بالتوفيق في ا لدارين 
وسارفق ملف بي دي اف فيه ملخص للموضوع

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اخي لعزيز حاولت مرارا وتكرارا رفع لملف ولكن التحميل بيفشل 
هل متصفح اوبرا فيه مشكله  مع المنتدى؟

----------


## Leonardo

> اخي لعزيز حاولت مرارا وتكرارا رفع لملف ولكن التحميل بيفشل 
> هل متصفح اوبرا فيه مشكله  مع المنتدى؟

 جرب ترفعه على لينك منفرد و تضع اللينك هنا و ليكن 4shared

----------


## الزيرو

> السلام عليكم 
> بعد ما عرفنا إزاي نعمل القنوات عاوزين نعمل تأكيد لخطوطها اللي طلعناها من التقاطعات ولكن هذه المرة باستخدام مربع التسعة . 
> يعني عاوزين نتأكد هل هناك تطابق بطريقة استخراج المواعيد بطريقة خطوط تقاطع الترند مع طريقة المربع ام لا ، لو أفلحنا في ذلك فأعتقد اننا نكون حققنا انجازا كبيرا ان شاء الله ،وسأحاول اليوم تطبيقها معكم ان شاء الله على اليورو علشان اخونا حبيب الملايين الزيرو ، إما نشوف آخرتها

  ربنا يكرم أصلك يا دكتور .. وربنا يجبر بخاطرك ويزيدك من علمه ..
والله فعلاً مشكلتنا في التشتت بين الأزواج والإستراتيجيات .. 
عن نفسي أبحث عن طريقة متاجرة يومية وبأهداف محددة ..
بإذن الله سأبذل قصارى جهدي لفهم الموضوع والوصول لطريقة تنفعني في المتاجرة اليومية ..

----------


## ماس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,,,
دكتورنا العزيز بحسب خبرتك في الدورات القمرية هل سيستمر اليورو ين في الصعود ام سيكون له تصحيح في الأسفل؟
شكرا

----------


## Traderx1

السلام عليكم تم رفع الملخص تفضل دكتور و اذا في زيادات بلغني للإضافتها  http://www.4shared.com/office/lBvpc-...l?refurl=d1url

----------


## التل

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
ما قصرت حكيمنا وعوداً حميداً  "" 
ويبدو أنه فاتني الكثير وأنا متابع معكم الآن 24/7 
ويبدو أن الشباب ما قصروا أيضا يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعا ....

----------


## Leonardo

> السلام عليكم تم رفع الملخص تفضل دكتور و اذا في زيادات بلغني للإضافتها  http://www.4shared.com/office/lBvpc-...l?refurl=d1url

 جزاك الله خيرا , تقريبا كان الدكتور قال هنعمل فهرس للملخص عشان يسهل يا ترى تقدر تعمله ؟

----------


## brain2jene

أشكرك اخي تريدر اكس ، لكن بنظري الموضوع اكبر من ذلك وبتقديري الشخصي يمكن ان تصل صفحات اي ملخص له فوق 150 صفحة والله اعلم ،، اعتقد هناك الكثير لتضيفه لهذا الملف...
تحياتي

----------


## mohsun

> أشكرك اخي تريدر اكس ، لكن بنظري الموضوع اكبر من ذلك وبتقديري الشخصي يمكن ان تصل صفحات اي ملخص له فوق 150 صفحة والله اعلم ،، اعتقد هناك الكثير لتضيفه لهذا الملف...
> تحياتي

  *السلام عليكم
المشكله ان الموضوع متشعب ولذلك محتاج فتره كى نستوعبه جيدا ونرتبه
 وسوف يتعدى 150 صفحه باذن الله ولكنه سوف يكون ممتاز  .... 
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع وجازاه الله وجازاكم كل الخير*

----------


## help1

> GEMINI
> بيحصل فيه سوينجات وممكن تكون في الاتجاهين

 معلش انا قديم شويه لانى لسه بادئ قرائه فى الموضوع  
عندى استفسار بخصوص هذا الاقتباس 
ما القصود بكلمه فى اتجاهين و ازاى تتوافق مه كلمه سوينجيه
هل المقصود انه يجب ترقب السعر لمعرفه اتجاهه اولا حتى و منه يمكن الامساك بالترند مثلا  
ام انه يكون هناك على سبيل المصال ارتفاع كبير يعقبه انخفاض اكبر او العكس

----------


## Usa333

> ارجو من الاخوة العندو نسخة من الميتاستوك ينزلها لان امبارح حاولت تنزيلها وما ظبطت معايا  ارجو من يعرف موقع او ارفاقه هنا فله الفضل وشكرا

 مشاركه اتمنى تكون نافعه من مبتدء ومتابع جديد http://www.mprog.org/Musaad/metastock_10.rar  http://abohassan.com/metastock_10.rar

----------


## mohsun

> مشاركه اتمنى تكون نافعه من مبتدء ومتابع جديد http://www.mprog.org/Musaad/metastock_10.rar  http://abohassan.com/metastock_10.rar

 *السلام عليكم
تفضل مع تحياتى نسخه 11*  http://www.4shared.com/dir/250614/e1...ml#dir=1596993

----------


## التل

يرفع الموضوع لأهميته 
ونكرر شكرنا للدكتور تابلت جزاه الله ألف خير

----------


## brain2jene

والله يا اخي التل هذا الموضوع من افضل المواضيع في تاريخ المنتدى بل وأقواها على الاطلاق من الناحية الفلكية التفصيلية ، طبعا لمن يفقهه ويتمعن فيه....
حاليا اعكف على دراسته بالتطبيق المباشر لكل ما ذكر فيه ومحاولة ربطه بطريقتنا الهندسية وهما أصلا وجهان لعملة واحدة...
وما زلنا بانتظار اخونا العزيز محمد لاكمال بحث كارل فوتيا في الموضوع الجديد..
تحياتي

----------


## moonfr

> السلام عليكم تم رفع الملخص تفضل دكتور و اذا في زيادات بلغني للإضافتها  http://www.4shared.com/office/lBvpc-...l?refurl=d1url

 السلام عليكم والشكر للاخ صاحب الموضوع والاخ الي عمل الملف فرحت لما وجدت الملف حيث انني اليوم شاهدت الموضوع وماشاء الله 74 صفحة  حكيت بقراءه ملخص من الملف المرفق ولكن للاسف نزلت الملف ولكن لا يفتح  هل من مساعدة

----------


## dr.stress

> قد تبدو العملية صعبة حين نبدأ التنفيذ والتحليل لكن هأقول لحضراتكم على سر كبير جدا لا يذكره المشتغلون بهذه الصنعة بسهولة يمكنكم من قياس مدى فاعلية اي اقتران ويحدد موعد الانعكاس بدقة تصل اللى مستوى الاربع دقائق بس خليني اشوقكم شوية قبل ما نقوله غير انه لسة عندنا القواعد الرئيسية للتحليل الفلكي اليومي لم نذكرها بعد .

 فين السر ؟؟؟ علشان الانجاز  :Regular Smile:

----------


## dr.stress

> هنقول لحضراتكم الآن عن السر اللي ممكن نعرف منه ونتوقع التحركات على مدى الدقائق بصورة دقيقة للغاية . 
> احنا قلنا ان الاسرع من القمر في الحركة على مستوى اليوم هي زوايا ال زودياك ، و اهمها ال Asc و ال Mc 
> وعرفنا ان السر الكبير هو في رسمة جان اللي بنشوفها وهي المثلث والمربع في وسط الدائرة . 
> ال Asc بما انه الاسرع فهو النقطة الفعالة على مدى الدقائق لانه بيتحركة درجة واحدة كل اربع دقائق ، ولذلك قاعدة التوقع على مستوى الدقائق هي كالتالي : 
> أي كوكب يعمل زاوية 0 او 60 او 120 او 90 او 180 مع ال Asc  
> بيكون موعد للتغير ولكن الاقوى في حدوث الانعكاسات هما ال 90 و ال 180 فقط اما البقية فتحتمل التحرك في اي اتجاه . 
> بس بما اننا بنتكلم على مستوى الدقائق فهنخلي المدار حوالي 15 دقيقة فقط . 
> طبعا لخبطة مش كدة ؟؟؟ 
> احنا عندنا في المدار بنقيسه بالدرجات وكل درجة 60 دقيقة ، وبما اننا اخترنا 15 دقيقة للمدار اي انها تساوي ربع درجة فقط . 
> ...

  

> فين السر ؟؟؟ علشان الانجاز

 لقيته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## help1

> معلش انا قديم شويه لانى لسه بادئ قرائه فى الموضوع  
> عندى استفسار بخصوص هذا الاقتباس 
> ما القصود بكلمه فى اتجاهين و ازاى تتوافق مه كلمه سوينجيه
> هل المقصود انه يجب ترقب السعر لمعرفه اتجاهه اولا حتى و منه يمكن الامساك بالترند مثلا  
> ام انه يكون هناك على سبيل المصال ارتفاع كبير يعقبه انخفاض اكبر او العكس

 توصلت للاجابه بعد التطبيق فى خلال الشهر القمرى الماضى بفضل من الله و كرم منه  
و جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذى الفاضل و جارى التطبيق بشكل افضل و اوسع خلال الاسبوعين القاديمن للوقوف على كل قطرات الذهب العلميه التى كتبت فى طى هذا الصالون المبارك  
و باذن الرحمن تجد ما قدمت لنا فى دنياك و اخراكم

----------


## naya

السلام عليكم يسعدني متابعة هذا الموضوع معكم مع فائق تقديري لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## simba2000

> والآن لدينا لستة بالأوقات خلال شهر فبراير ونهاية شهر يناير وهذه الاوقات تتميز بإذن الله بالتذبذب ، ولذلك ننصح بعدم افتتاح صفقات فيها ، وعدم الاغترار بتحركاتها لتغيير قرارات البيع والشراء بالنسبة للصفقات المفتوحة   
> 30.01.2012  6:08 - 30.01.2012  6:28  
> 1.02.2012 19:06 -  1.02.2012 19:14 
>  4.02.2012  5:06 -  4.02.2012  6:04 
>  6.02.2012 12:31 -  6.02.2012 13:24 
>  8.02.2012 16:42 -  8.02.2012 17:32 
> 10.02.2012  5:11 - 10.02.2012 19:54 
> 12.02.2012 21:09 - 12.02.2012 22:01 
> 14.02.2012 17:04 - 15.02.2012  0:56 
> ...

 *
دكتور محمد
أثناء قرائتى للموضوع 
لى 3 أسئله أرجو الرد  عليهم من فضلك :
هل ما تقصده أن أوقات التذبذب تحدث فى الحالات التاليه :*  * 1-      دخول القمر أى برج.* *2-      القمر فى أى برج وله علاقه رباعيه او ثلاثيه او عكسيه او مطرده مع زحل* *3-      القمر فى اى برج وله علاقه رباعيه مع الشمس* *4-      القمر فى اى برج وله علاقه عكسيه مع المريخ* *5-      القمر فى اى برج وله علاقه رباعيه او ثلاثيه او سداسيه مع نبتون* *6-      القمر فى اى برج وله علاقه سداسيه مع عطارد.* *السؤال الثانى :
هل هذه الحالات تؤثر على كل الأزواج؟ 
السؤال الثالث :
هل هناك حالات أخرى يحدث عندها التذبذب ؟
أنتظر ردك ، شكرا مقدما*

----------


## simba2000

> شوف يا سيدي الفاضل ، أنا وزملائي المؤيدين بنقول انه هينزل فغالبيتنا فاتح صفقات للبيع ومنتظر يا تجيب ربح يا تجيب رأس مالها ، فحضرتك لما تشوف الاتجاه نزل ادخل فيه وامشي معاه ، ولو عاوز الطريقة الجانوية التمام في مثل هذا الموقف فعندنا طريقة ال 3 Day reversal 
> حضرتك بتحط خط على اقل لو في الثلاثة ايام السابقة لما يتم كسره مع الاغلاق يبقى ده تأكيد لانعكاس الاتجاه . 
> بس الطريقة دي هتضيع عليك نقاط كتيرة ممكن تستفيد منها ، في مثل هذه الحالة بنعتمد على ان اليورو وغيره وصلوا لمستويات تشبع عالية وندخل عكسي علطول . 
> وعلشان اكون امين معاك كمان لما يكسر اللو بتاع الثلاثة ايام السابقة ممكن يرتد قليلا فستظن ان الطريقة خاطئة ولكن نحن نستخدمها بالصورة التي ذكرتها لتأكيد الانعكاس . 
> هنا نذكر ما قاله جان بأن لا ندخل في اليوم الرابع لانه عادة بيحصل نوع من التذبذب . 
> وان شاء الله أبشر وستعوض خسارتك وستجني ارباحا بإذن الله

  *
أخى الفاضل ، د . محمد  
هذه الطريقه غير فعاله بالمره ، طبقت ولقيت إن السعر هيكون وعكس وشبع إنعكاس 
أرجو التوضيح بمثال يمكن انا مش فاهم ، أو التوضيح أكثر
شكرا مقدما*

----------


## simba2000

> اقترانات يوم 30 يناير الرئيسية هي : 
> 05:22 MOON Opposition SATURN
> 06:09 MOON Sextile NEPTUNE
> 11:29 MOON Conjunction JUPITER
> 16:15 MOON Square MERCURY
> 23:26 MOON Trine PLUTO 
> ودون الدخول في تفسيرات قد لا تفهم حاليا اختصر واقول ان الغالبية منها تشير إلى الانخفاض 
> ونزد التنبيه الى ان القمر يدخل بيت الثور في هذا اليوم بإذن الله

  دكتور محمد 
نفهم من هذا إن العلاقات التاليه + الدخول فى برج الثور ولا بيت الثور هى التى تشير إلى الإنخفاض ؟ 
11:29 MOON Conjunction JUPITER
16:15 MOON Square MERCURY
23:26 MOON Trine PLUTO 
صحيح هذا الكلام ؟ 
شكرا مقدما

----------


## simba2000

> والله ان ما يعجبني فيك هو تفاؤلك وروحك المرحة ، وهذه مؤهلات النجاح التي ادعو الجميع للتحلي بها . 
> بالنسبة للبيوت فهناك فرق بينها وبين الاقترانات ، فالقمر عادة يقضي حوالي يومين ونصف في كل بيت ، وكل بيت بتتميز الحركة فيه بسلوك معين سنذكره إن شاء الله .

  *
ممكن يا دكتور نعرف مميزات الحركه للبيوت ؟ 
شكرا مقدما*

----------


## Sultan4X

انا احس اني انسان قمرررررررري  
لاني كل ماشفت موضوع يتكلم عن القمر والنجوم يجذبني بطريقه خياليه . ماتبع معك يادكتور وقاعد اسجل اهم الملاحظات والله يلحقني فيكم   
 شاكر ومقدر لك

----------


## 61.8

السلام عليكم
لسؤ حظى اطلعط على هذا الموضوع مؤخرا ولاكن ان شاء الله سوف اقرأه من اوله لكى 
استفيد من خبرة حضرتك

----------


## كوكب الشرق

السلام عليكم 
اخوان هل حد يساعدني اريد معرفة هل الاقترانات تقاس على التقويم الهجري  ام الميلادي

----------


## alysharf

> السلام عليكم 
> اخوان هل حد يساعدني اريد معرفة هل الاقترانات تقاس على التقويم الهجري  ام الميلادي

  الميلادى

----------


## Ahmedmaths

> هنقول لحضراتكم الآن عن السر اللي ممكن نعرف منه ونتوقع التحركات على مدى الدقائق بصورة دقيقة للغاية . 
> احنا قلنا ان الاسرع من القمر في الحركة على مستوى اليوم هي زوايا ال زودياك ، و اهمها ال Asc و ال Mc 
> وعرفنا ان السر الكبير هو في رسمة جان اللي بنشوفها وهي المثلث والمربع في وسط الدائرة . 
> ال Asc بما انه الاسرع فهو النقطة الفعالة على مدى الدقائق لانه بيتحركة درجة واحدة كل اربع دقائق ، ولذلك قاعدة التوقع على مستوى الدقائق هي كالتالي : 
> أي كوكب يعمل زاوية 0 او 60 او 120 او 90 او 180 مع ال Asc  
> بيكون موعد للتغير ولكن الاقوى في حدوث الانعكاسات هما ال 90 و ال 180 فقط اما البقية فتحتمل التحرك في اي اتجاه . 
> بس بما اننا بنتكلم على مستوى الدقائق فهنخلي المدار حوالي 15 دقيقة فقط . 
> طبعا لخبطة مش كدة ؟؟؟ 
> احنا عندنا في المدار بنقيسه بالدرجات وكل درجة 60 دقيقة ، وبما اننا اخترنا 15 دقيقة للمدار اي انها تساوي ربع درجة فقط . 
> ...

 أخشى أن يكون هذا من ضمن التنجيم المنهي عنه لأن حركة النجوم والكواكب لا تضر ولا تنفع ولا يجوز شرعا استخدامها لمعرفة الغيب................أنصح الاخوة سؤال الفقهاء في هذا الموضوع

----------


## Dr-GEnius

شباب هل يوجد ملخص وجزاكم الله خيرا ؟

----------


## MRVivantor

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة doctortablet  
هنقول لحضراتكم الآن عن السر اللي ممكن نعرف منه ونتوقع التحركات على مدى الدقائق بصورة دقيقة للغاية . 
 احنا قلنا ان الاسرع من القمر في الحركة على مستوى اليوم هي زوايا ال زودياك ، و اهمها ال Asc و ال Mc 
 وعرفنا ان السر الكبير هو في رسمة جان اللي بنشوفها وهي المثلث والمربع في وسط الدائرة . 
 ال Asc بما انه الاسرع فهو النقطة الفعالة على مدى الدقائق لانه بيتحركة درجة واحدة كل اربع دقائق ، ولذلك قاعدة التوقع على مستوى الدقائق هي كالتالي : 
 أي كوكب يعمل زاوية 0 او 60 او 120 او 90 او 180 مع ال Asc  
 بيكون موعد للتغير ولكن الاقوى في حدوث الانعكاسات هما ال 90 و ال 180 فقط اما البقية فتحتمل التحرك في اي اتجاه . 
 بس بما اننا بنتكلم على مستوى الدقائق فهنخلي المدار حوالي 15 دقيقة فقط . 
 طبعا لخبطة مش كدة ؟؟؟ 
 احنا عندنا في المدار بنقيسه بالدرجات وكل درجة 60 دقيقة ، وبما اننا اخترنا 15 دقيقة للمدار اي انها تساوي ربع درجة فقط . 
 معنى الكلام تاني انه اي كوكب بيعمل زاوية من الزوايا التي سبق ذكرها مع ال Asc في مجال المدار بمقدار ربع درجة فقط نتوقع حدوث انعكاس . 
 طبعا هي صعبة شوية ومحتاجة تمرس على استخدام برامج الفلك . 
 بس أنا هأدلكم على الموقع المذكور فيه الكلام ده ، وفيه برنامج مذكور هناك بيقوم بعملية الحساب دي ومنه نسخة مجانية لكنها لا تحسب الاقترانات الا لخمسة مرات فقط من تشغيل البرنامج ، اللي عاوز ممكن يشتري البرنامج وثمنه 12 دولار فقط . 
 البرنامج اسمه Astroclock من Vegasoft 
 والشرح كله موجود في موقع ال astroecon   
انا حملت البرنامج ياشباب وجابلى الاقترانات بس انا هستفيد ازاى من الاقترانات دي  , uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## MRVivantor

> أخشى أن يكون هذا من ضمن التنجيم المنهي عنه لأن حركة النجوم والكواكب لا تضر ولا تنفع ولا يجوز شرعا استخدامها لمعرفة الغيب................أنصح الاخوة سؤال الفقهاء في هذا الموضوع

 تنجيم اية يعم دا علم مهواش خزعبلات الله يهديك بس يارب حد يكون فهم الطريقة ايام ما كان الدكتور هنا يفيدنا بتشتغل ازاى لان حملت البرنامج ومش فاهم اةي نظامة بس هو جاب الاقترانات المفروض الوقتى نعرف تأثير كل اقتران او نشغلة ازاى عالاقل يارب يامسهل

----------


## Marlon

:016: [QUOTE=doctortablet;2340376][CENTER][SIZE="5"][COLOR="blue"]مرفق لحضراتكم التقرير بكشف الحساب التجريبي الذي عملت عليه حتى تاريخ اليوم والتفاصيل كلها موجودة فيه لمن يريد الإطلاع عليها ، وكدة أكون خلصت من موضوع الحساب التجريبي ومش عارف إذا كان ده أول حساب تجريبي بالطرق الجانوية أو أنه قد قام أحد الزملاء من قبل بعرض شيء مثل هذا    :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## المساعد 555

> طريقة أخرى لتوقع مواعيد الانعكاس مبنية على تاريخين 
> ============================== 
> بنعمل مربع التسعة بالتواريخ وبنخلي في المركز تاريخ قمة او قاع وبعدين نجيب من الشارت قمة او قاع تاني ونعلمه على المربع ، ممكن نستخدم اي شكل هندسي لغاية ما نعرف الزاوية اللي بيحبها المعدن او العملة ، وممكن نبدأ مثلا بالمثلث ثم المربع وبنحركه لغاية ما نحط مركزه على القمة او القاع التانية اللي هي ليست في المركز ونشوف من المكان ده زاوية 60 و 45 و 90 إلخ ونشوف هل تكونت قمة او قاع ، سنجد انه تتكون قمة او قاع على زاوية معينة وبتكرار العملية هنعرف المحطات من الزوايا اللي بتفضلها كل عملة وهتكون مواعيد للتوقع بعد ذلك

 جزاك الله خير يا دكتور ومستنياك على احر من الجمر

----------


## أحمد الديب

مفيش بي دي اف لما تم شرحه في هذا الموضوع ؟

----------


## emzahran2012

هل توقف الموضوع الى هنا ام هناك تكمله من الدكتور الفاضل أثابه الله على كل حرف كتبه

----------


## kkkw

شكرا لتقاسم الخاص بك، وجدت القمر علم التنجيم أيضا تعمل بشكل جيد جدا مع السوق. لقد حاولت استخدام علم التنجيم القمر لآخر في السوق؟

----------


## meladsamir

18.04.2014 10:41:46  6°52'17"Sgr Square Neptune
18.04.2014 22:00:23 13°24'23"Sgr Trine Uranus
18.04.2014 23:19:23 14°10'11"Sgr Square Venus 
اقترانات اليوم طبقا لتوقيت لندن من برنامج زيت

----------


## medhatmzaky

برجاء الاستمرار فى هذا الموضوع وشكرا

----------


## mina samir

فين تكملة الموضوع  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## drsoad

مقال أكثر من رائع وشرح بسيط ولكن هل يوجد فيديو شرح عملي أفضل من ذلكن وشكرا لك على المجهود

----------


## مجدي المجد

نحيي صاحب الموضوع 
فقد شرح و أوفى وهذا الموضوع نادر جدا 
يصنف ضمن مواضيع لا تموت

----------


## dilayadil

موضوع مهم ويستحق المتابعة باذن الله

----------


## hamadasaeed

ارجوا التكمله جزاكم الله خير

----------


## .Rasha.

سلام عليكم دكتور محمد. ربنا يوفقك انت والزملاء 
على المجهود الرائع. انا عايزه اعرف بس ايه هي
العملات المتوافقه مع برجي لكي اتداول عليها
علماً بأن تاريخ ميلادي هو  1977-6-24 في يوم الجمعة. 
وشكراً لحضرتك.

----------


## gassim

ماشاءالله

----------


## gassim

ماشاءالله

----------


## yehia2020

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع رائع وبارك الله فيك ا. محمد 
برجاء تكملة الموضوع ومساعده متداولى 2016
 كما ساعدتم الاجيال السابقة
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## yehia2020

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع رائع وبارك الله فيك ا. محمد 
برجاء تكملة الموضوع ومساعده متداولى 2016
 كما ساعدتم الاجيال السابقة
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## aboali2016

ان شاء الله جارى تجهيز ملف عن الموضوع

----------


## waleedk

بارك الله بك عالمجهود وبانتظار الملف للمتداولين الجدد لعام 2016

----------


## md2008

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## d70o0omi

بارك الله بك عالمجهود وبانتظار الملف

----------


## FOREXPROG

استراتيجيه كويسه

----------


## مضر سعيد

قد يكون للفلك علم .. ولكن أن يكون له علاقة بالشارت فأنا استغرب هذا الشيء !!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبوجريد

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## agad

بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع 
طريقة نقل الداتا لبرنامج GANNALYST دون الحاجة للميتاستوك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t6307...ml#post1014886

----------


## FOREXIST

ما شاء الله ... موضوع متميز و دسم ... 
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع من القلب ... 
بورك من علم و جهد .. 
أتمنى أن يستمر الموضوع مع تطويره .. 
آفاق جديدة من العلم  مبشرة و واعدة (( .. و علمك ما لم تكن تعلم )) صدق الله العظيم 
فتح الله علينا و عليكم

----------


## reglement

تحية لكم

----------


## mooon

> ما شاء الله ... موضوع متميز و دسم ... 
> شكرا لصاحب الموضوع من القلب ... 
> بورك من علم و جهد .. 
> أتمنى أن يستمر الموضوع مع تطويره .. 
> آفاق جديدة من العلم  مبشرة و واعدة (( .. و علمك ما لم تكن تعلم )) صدق الله العظيم 
> فتح الله علينا و عليكم

  :Good: 
جهد مشكور ...

----------


## عقارات99

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور

----------


## amar11

اين تتمت الموضوع  ياجماعة الخير

----------


## naeems80

تم نسيانه 
موضوع قديم

----------


## moaaz_1

نرجو احياءه من جديد

----------


## جنتل

نهاية محزنة  وفي الأخير تكتشف ان هذا العلم لا يوجد له كتب عربية ولا مدارس تهتم به أو تشير اليه . مجرد اجتهادات فردية وقبسات من مدارس غير عربية . ومازال الوضع العربي غير صحي على كل المستويات . احبااااااط.

----------


## Elwin

أنا حتى لا يمكن أن أتخيل كيف تؤثر منازل القمر على التداول...بالرغم من أنه قد يكون آخر حل للبعض في حالة استمرار الخسائر.

----------


## fxinvesting2009

السلام عليكم جاري العمل علي كل المواضيع وترتيبها وصقلها بالتجارب حتي اكون قد انتهيت منها فادعو لي ان اكمل الامر كاملا مكملا للجميع وقريبا سيولد فجر جديد

----------


## medo93

> السلام عليكم جاري العمل علي كل المواضيع وترتيبها وصقلها بالتجارب حتي اكون قد انتهيت منها فادعو لي ان اكمل الامر كاملا مكملا للجميع وقريبا سيولد فجر جديد

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .....تحياتي لي لك اخي الحبيب وربنا يوفقك باذن الله وفعلا التحليل الفكي من اكتر العلوم اللي اتظلمت معانا في الوطن العربي ومع ذلك اني شخصيا انتظر اليوم اللي هيصبح فيه هذا التحليل هو الاساس .

----------


## Elwin

لا أستطيع أن أفهم على أي حال كيف يمكن أن تساعدني في التداول. إن لم تتمتع بالمعرفة والخبرة فلن تفيدك دورة القمر أو الشمس أو الرياح.

----------


## omarhossam

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## maherhussein

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .....تحياتي لي لك اخي الحبيب وربنا يوفقك باذن الله وفعلا التحليل الفكي من اكتر العلوم اللي اتظلمت معانا في الوطن العربي ومع ذلك اني شخصيا انتظر اليوم اللي هيصبح فيه هذا التحليل هو الاساس .

 إخوتي... هاتو لي اي شيء من الفلكي فقط أهداف وتحاليل سوينج طويلة من ١٠٠ نقطة وأكثر لازواج الدولار والين واليورو والجنيه الإسترليني...  واتركو لي عمليات الدخول فلكيا من أين إلى أين مع ستوبات لا تتجاوز ٣٥ نقطة

----------


## rodeng

موضوع جميل و لكن معقد

----------


## Ahead89

[QUOTE=Amro;2315056][FONT="Times New Roman"][COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="5"][B][CENTER]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الحبيب   *doctortablet* بارك الله فيك 
اولاً احييك على شجاعتك فى الخوض فى هذا النوع من التحليل فى هذا الوقت لأنه كما ذكرت عن جان او الشيخ الشعراوى رحمه الله عليه وما ناشدت به فى مواضيع سابقه لى ومداخلات فى مواضيع اخوه سابقين هذه النقطه تحديدا اكثر من مره 
ولعل ابرزها حين قال الشعراوى
ربما سيأتى يوماً على الناس تكون فيه العقول مستعده لمعرفه مدى تأثير النجوم على حياة البشر 
ورغم انه من خلال خوضى فى الموضوع من قبل وخوض بعض الأخوه ايقنت تماماً ان الوقت لم يحن بعد إلا اننى احييك على التجربه لأن التجربه خير دليل وبرهان  
ثانياً احييك على اختيارك للقمر لأننا كمتادولين انتراداى يهمنا سرعه الإستجابه وسرعه اتخاذ القرار , والقمر وحده هو ما يحقق هذا , ولا انكر هنا تأثير باقى الكواكب لكن اتحدث عن صفقات سريعه بأهداف صغيره واستوبات اصغر 
ثالثاً نصيحه من اخ لك وعبد فقير إلى الله
الوضع هيلوسنتريك اكثر دقة للعمل انتراداى من الوضع جيوسنتريك وهذا لأن ما يهمنا هو تأثير اقترانات القمر مع باقى الكواكب على الأرض , وهذا نعرفه عندما ننظر إلى المنظر العام من وضع الشمس وليس الأرض 
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى
" وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آيه الليل وجعلنا آيه النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب وكل شيئ فصلناه تفصيلا "  
ولاحظ هنا محى الله سبحانه وتعالى آيه الليل ومن المعروف ان رمز الليل هو القمر... والقمر اى الأرض لأن القمر مرتبط بالأرض , وجعل آيه النهار مبصرة وايضاً رمز آيه النهار هى الشمس
المقصود هنا ان الإبصار للمعرفه وليس للرؤيه لأن التعقيب بعد هذا فى الآيه لكى نبتغى فضلا من الله ونعلم عدد السنين والحساب  
ودون الخوض فى تفاصيل كثيره ليست مهمه الأن الآيه الكريمه توضح لنا اهميه استخدام رؤيه الوضع من الشمس لأن الرؤيه اوضح وادق لمعرفه التفاصيل  
اما موضوع الرؤيه من الوضع جيوسنتريك ( اى من الأرض ) فهذا فقط لتحديد المواقيت ( صلاة - كسوف - خسوف ....الخ ) لكل بلد على حدى  
اما تأثير الإقترانات فهو من الوضع هيلوسنتريك ادق بكثييييير , ويبقى شيئ مهم هو اتجاه زاوية التأثير وكما ذكرت انت
هل هي تباعد ام تقارب لأنها تفرق فرق السماء من الأرض 
يعنى مثلا
هل زاويه 90 ستصبح 60 ام ستصبح 120 
وهكذا
اسأل اخوك اتبهدل لحد ما عرف القصص دى  :No3:   
عموما اخى الحبيب ادعوا الله ان يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ويعينك على ما ستلقاه  :Doh:  وانا تحت امرك فى اى شيئ إن شاء الله وسأحاول ان امر عليك كلما سنحت لى الفرصه بفضل الله تعالى إن اذنت لى بذلك 
جزاك الله خيراً السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا قرات هالموضوع الشيق والله يجعله في ميزان صاحبه لانه مازال مرجع لكل باحث عن العلم لكن هل ممكن من الاستاذ عمرو او الدكتور تابلت مراسلتي على الخاص للضروره لانه انا جديده على المنتدى ولم تصل رسائلي لحد 50 رساله لكي اتمكن من مراسلة الاعضاء على الخاص

----------


## Ahead89

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر لل doctortablet وياليت لو في احد يعرف طريقه اقدر اتواصل معه 
يدلني عليها لاني جدا مهتمه بهالعلم ومحتاجه من يوجهني 
وماشاء الله الدكتور كان مبدع بشرحه والاهم نيته الخالصه لوجه الله

----------


## Ahead89

وهل في احد عنده التخليص المذكور في الموضوع

----------


## mohamadsabry2040

موضوع جميل جدا و استفدت منه و جاري التجربه و ربنا يبارك في صاحب الموضوع و يجازيه خير عنا و اتمني اتواصل مع صاحب الموضوع و اتشرف به

----------


## متداول...

> السلام عليكم جاري العمل علي كل المواضيع وترتيبها وصقلها بالتجارب حتي اكون قد انتهيت منها فادعو لي ان اكمل الامر كاملا مكملا للجميع وقريبا سيولد فجر جديد

 بالتوفيق ان شاء اللة

----------


## ashraf89

الموضوع انتهى وله ايش بالضبط ؟

----------

